#xubuntu 2007-12-10
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to check the age of a package?
<thruxton> slimjimflim: look at its changelog
<thruxton> slimjimflim: or do you mean when you installed it?
<thruxton> in which case i am not sure
<slimjimflim> when i installed it
<slimjimflim> thx anyway
<thruxton> i *think* aptitude keeps track of that, check in /var/log/
<slimjimflim> thruxton, yea, /var/log/dpkg.log
<slimjimflim> sweet
<slimjimflim> shit, it only goes back 7 days though
<tehlam3> any ubuntu gurus here need help :/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47636/    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47637/
<slimjimflim> nm, got it, it was /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<slimjimflim> tehlam3, you have missing dependencies
<tehlam3> and how can i fix them if the update doesnt work
<slimjimflim> try this:
<slimjimflim> sudo apt-get install dpkg
<tehlam3> already tried that
<slimjimflim> what's the output
<tehlam3> didnt work
<tehlam3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47640/
<slimjimflim> what about `sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic`
<slimjimflim> actually, ya, i think the second is right
<slimjimflim> tehlam3?
<tehlam3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47641/
<slimjimflim> just keep trying to install the dependencies it tells you it needs
<tehlam3> k will try
<slimjimflim> eventually you should get to one without dependencies of it's own
 * slimjimflim goes to the store
<userXubuntu> Arghh, this is driving me nuts, ow do I fix it? - when I copy something it will only be in the memory as long as the program from which I copied it stays open.
<userXubuntu> Is this a linux "feature"?
<userXubuntu> Or customizable?
<userXubuntu> I'm having serious problems wity Thunar, sometime it just goes nuts and refuses to read a directiry. while it makes the entire system go slow. Anyone had/having the same problem?
<userXubuntu> There we go again.. Tuner f**ing up the comp...
<Judeglass> hey guys
<Judeglass> in xubuntu 7.1 where can i find the xfce4-panel config files
<Judeglass> my panel fails to load due to some of it's elements not initializing
<Judeglass> anyone care to share real qucik where the xml config file lies?
<Judeglass> i was looking in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<Judeglass> but /panel isn't there
<userXubuntu> And there it goes again...
<userXubuntu> This is really annoying...
<zoredache> what direcotory?
<zoredache> do you have anything mounted from the network?
<userXubuntu> Not from network, but my ntfs disks..
<zoredache> unmount them, and see if you have problems..
<userXubuntu> I'll give that a try...
<userXubuntu> (But the problem appears when I'm in (and only in) file system also)
<userXubuntu> Well, that was new... I cannot unmount the volumes, I'm apperently not "priviiged enough", oh I'm sorry. What is this for aristrocrating OS? (I'm having priviligue problems with apache to...)
<userXubuntu> *too
<zoredache> no this is a secure operating system that doesn't let a user do some dangerous things without elevating your privileges
<userXubuntu> When we are on the subject, on one of my drives, I have to log in everytime after reboot.
<userXubuntu> Yes, I understand, but this is driving me nutz.
<userXubuntu> Sudo this, and sudo that.
<userXubuntu> OK, first I need to find ot why Thunar is doing what it's doing.
<userXubuntu> Can I unmount using sudo? And if I do that will it be temporarily? (after reboot it will be fixed=?)
<userXubuntu> I'm sorry I didn't mean to  insult Xubuntu/linux, but I have been through a lot this last hours.
<zoredache> sudo umount /mountpath
<zoredache> as for it getting better after a reboot, why not just try and see what happens
<zoredache> generally though I suggest you not keep foreign filesystems mounted unless you are using them
<userXubuntu> well, I'm kind of integratig linux with my win2k (linux uses files on the ntfs)
<userXubuntu> (which win2k also uses)
<userXubuntu> you get the idea...
<zoredache> well I can get that is what you are trying to do, but I would suggest that your system would perform better if you try to avoid that
<userXubuntu> "umount: /media/hdb5: device is busy"
<userXubuntu> Oh, I'm sorry, am I disturbing you from something important?
<userXubuntu> Zor, well, yes I kind of figured that ;)
<zoredache> if you are using files on that filesystem then you cannot unmount it without your system crashing hard
<zoredache> so it doesn't let you
<userXubuntu> The problem is if I reboot and dismont, I will have nothing to do in Xubuntu, so it will be hard to do something else to find out why thunar is behaving as it is.
<userXubuntu> (All my activity revolves around my main disks)
<userXubuntu> Is there not some form of system checking tool?
<userXubuntu> *I can use?
<userXubuntu> Oh, and I must as, there are two thunar exe in the sys folder; Thunar and thunar; what is the difference? I have tried both, maybe I'm doing something wrong on that front?
<bnalohim> an anyone help me with a problem i have with a disk... one jfs partition, i tried to repair it with gparted but didnt work: Unrecoverable error reading M from /dev/sdb1.  CANNOT CONTINUE. please.. i dont know what to do
<vejan738> anybody help with me with ssh in xubuntu?
<userXubuntu> I accidently killed the desktop, how do I restart it?
<vejan738> startx at the prompt
<userXubuntu> Thanks, but I just found it (desktop/pref/allow x to manage desktop)
<userXubuntu> What does AS package libcpp<n> mean?
<userXubuntu> (regarding choosing what version to download for install)
<userXubuntu> I can chose between 5 and 6...
<userXubuntu> Ok, now this is just freaky. On of my workspaces have died!?
<userXubuntu> I'm having serious problems with xfce, and I do think I have identified the problem to the mount.ntfs, but I'm not sure, even ordinary programs such as firefox seems to be a culprit...
<bmorber1> Can anyone here provide assistane for installing a wireless card?  I'm new to linux and I'm having a hard time getting my Linksys WPC45g to work.
<Mannequin> hi. I've a question, an easy one, I think.
<Mannequin> I'm using nicotine+ (a soulseek client).
<Mannequin> I'm not using the one from the repositories, but the latest version.
<Mannequin> I've dropped the folder on my desktop
<Mannequin> and run the program by invoking "python ./nicotine"
<Mannequin> now, I want to move the folder of this "standalone" program to a more conventional place on the linux filesystem
<Mannequin> so, my question is: where is that place? where should I, by convention, put that folder?
<counterpoint> hello
<junkeR> in Xubuntu 7.10, why can't I select multiple files and get a combined properties window showing the total file size of the selected items?  This is possible in Ubuntu/Kubuntu as well as Windows.
<ablomen> junkeR, its showed in the bottom bar of the thunar window
<junkeR> just the total file size is?  How about when you're selecting folders?
<ablomen> du -h folder
<ablomen> or file for that mater
<junkeR> well my issue isn't the biggest problem I had just wanted to see if I was missing something
<junkeR> thanks for your help
<ablomen> ok np :)
<KobaFoxx> Hi, could anyone help me with a problem I'm having? I just installed Xubuntu on a blue Mac G3. It shows the loading screen, but it blacks out when it should go to the login screen. If it helps, I had to "install=ofonly"
<KobaFoxx> *"install video=ofonly"
<KobaFoxx> Wow, this channel sucks
<gdivos> Hi
<gdivos> I have switched from windows to xubuntu yesterday. I have some problems and questions to ask, can I post them into the main channel or should I pm. someone?
<stone[no]> Go ahead and post.
<gdivos> First I could not install the flash plugin for firefox as a result of some md5 checksum error. Later I have converted the official RPM to DEB
<gdivos> It installs and semms ok, but some sites just make firefox close.
<gdivos> Its the latest flash plugin,latest firefox and the page that results in a crash is www.electroworld.hu
<TheSheep> gdivos: why didn't you just install from the ubuntu repositories?
<stone[no]> http://www.getautomatix.com/ or http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ is easier
<gdivos> ..moment
<TheSheep> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<gdivos> After "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47704/
<stone[no]> ubotu: I wasn't aware of that. Thanx for the heads up :)
<gdivos> this error is the reason why i didn't use the ubuntu repo
<stone[no]> *I don't like bots :)
<TheSheep> gdivos: what version of ubuntu again?
<gdivos> oh sorry. xubuntu 7.10
<gdivos> firefox 2.0.0.11
<TheSheep> gdivos: did you do apt-get update?
<gdivos> I do it now. moment
<gdivos> same error :(
<TheSheep> :/
<gdivos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/174090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174090 in flashplugin-nonfree "md5sum error in postinstall for package flashplugin-nonfree (dup-of: 173890)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gdivos> It is possible to bypass the md5 check by editing /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.postinst and doing a dpkg-reconfigure
<gdivos> After this it says: Flash Plugin installed. But when I test it, firefox crashes on www.electroworld.hu after 15 seconds. Just like the official RPM package that I converted to .DEB with 'alien'.
<Blinkiz> I would like a gui program that can handle rar files. What can you recommend?
<aladdinsane> is there any way in how i can change/remove Thunar and its integration in Xubuntu towards lets say Nautilus? And i really mean completely remove it.
<Blinkiz> The answer to my own question is to install rar and unrar. The build in archive manager will then be able to deal with rar archives.
<gdivos> I can reproduce a flash plugin related crash.
<gdivos> If you have Adobe Flash Player 9.0.115.0 (check your version here: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/) you can try if your browser crashes on http://www.electroworld.hu/store/binary?id=17119 . It is a stupid flash ad and you have to wait 20 secs before it hangs.
<gdivos> It is possible that it happens only to me, yet I want to know whether it is a local problem or not.
<zoredache> I can confirm that flash seems very buggy, but we can't really do anything about it
<stone[no]> I've got 9.0.48 and it's working....
<stone[no]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/web/flashplugin-nonfree is ver 9.0.48...
<gdivos> it tries to download the .tar.gz file from the official site
<gdivos> and it is already 9.0.115
<stone[no]> ohh, ok.
<gdivos> so thats why it says md5 mismatch
<gdivos> So, I can hope Adobe will fix its buggy crap :-/
<stone[no]> I've probably got the 9.0.48 tar in my cache. If you want it I can send it.
<stone[no]> md5sum: 821cc72359a937caef85bb4cc74ef5cd  install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz - is it the correct one?
<Ahmuck> hi.  i want my xubuntu to login automagically
<Ahmuck> how do i do that?
<evil_tech> Applications-> Settings->Login Window->Security
<totalmergeage> isn't that for gnome?
<totalmergeage> if so try http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303319
<evil_tech> no i just went and looked for it
<evil_tech> that is where its at
<totalmergeage> :]
<SGL> Hello. I have a working Xubuntu installation. Is there a way to reinstall the entire Xubuntu OS from the command-line?
<alfredo> who -lusers
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> does Xubuntu use gksudo or has it it's own tool?
<SGL> what does gksudo do?
<RainCT> SGL: execute something with sudo privilegies, asking the password in a graphical way
<SGL> oh. I wouldn't know. I am reinstalling Xubuntu now, so I can find out for you in like half an hour. (really old PC :P)
<SGL> I just always use normal sudo
<Pumpernickel> It does use gksudo.
<RainCT> okay, thanks
<SGL> When would you prefer gksudo over sudo?
<RainCT> SGL: menu entries
<RainCT> :)
<SGL> ahhh right
<kilonux> hei
<Blinkiz> I need to run a program as a specific group. I know I can use the "sg" command but am looking for a tool where I can specify both the user and group. Like "niklas:users". Is it possible?
<stone[no]> Blinkiz: Use 'su' in combo with 'sg'
<Blinkiz> stone[no]: Yeah, am trying to. But I can't get it to work. It asks me for password everytime I run my own line. Don't know why
<stone[no]> su - user -c "sg youcmd"
<Blinkiz> stone[no]: Its su -c "sg $group -c command" @user
<Blinkiz> stone[no]: Here is the line am trying to run. Am running it as "sudo su" before. su -c "sg users -c rtorrent" niklas
<stone[no]> Blinkiz: su - niklas -c "sg users -c torrent" should do the trick...
<stone[no]> skip the sudo
<stone[no]> You will have to know the password for user niklas though
<Blinkiz> yeah, this line will run at startup by root
<Blinkiz> stone[no]: If I brake it apart. 'sg users -c rtorrent' works. But 'su "sg users -c rtorrent" niklas' doesn't
<Blinkiz> oh, should be 'su -c "sg users -c rtorrent" niklas'
<stone[no]> I'm not sure su will accept standard input
<stone[no]> to pass the password
<stone[no]> the extra '-' will make sure the enviroment for user is used
<Blinkiz> ok. Ill give you a more complicated line that works. My goal is to implement the sg command somewhere inside it.
<Blinkiz> su -c "screen -S "${srnname}" -X screen rtorrent ${options[i]} 2>&1 1>/dev/null" ${user} | tee -a "$logfile" >&2
<Blinkiz> Where to put the sg command?
<stone[no]> Blinkiz: That's along one :)  put all that in a bash script and call it with sg...
<Blinkiz> Yeah, that's a solution i quess ;)
<kilonux> compiz on xubuntu, is that relevant?
<stone[no]> Remeber to pass the -d option to screen if your using it in a startup screipt
<stone[no]> script
<Blinkiz> yeah, it has been done on a line above
<shadow-> bonjour
<shadow-> vous faites du support ici ou pas ?
<patrickneville> hey i installed xfce4 after using ubuntu for a while, and now on my desktop i have duplicates of ever icon, device and such, anyway to fix this?
<ipguy> hi all;
<ipguy> anyone here running compiz with a intel gma video card ?
 * Flare183 is away: Gone away for now.
<belinda> anyone around to help out with a display issue?
#xubuntu 2007-12-11
<soldats> slow channel is sloooow
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> seems everyone is on holiday
<soldats> yea i guess
<patrickneville> hey i installed xfce4 after using ubuntu for a while, and now on my desktop i have duplicates of ever icon, device and such, anyway to fix this?
<soldats> is there a way to know for sure which one is real and which one may be the duplicate or symlink if you could tell you may just be able to delete them and see if they pop back up on a restart
<soldats> it hasnt happened to me so i dont really know where to look for a solution
<zoredache> soldats: when you ls -l a a symlink will start with an l in the permissions part
<zoredache> like so... -- lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2007-12-10 12:49 /etc/rc2.d/S16ssh -> ../init.d/ssh
<thyrax> guy what command will tell me just how much storage a device has?
<thyrax> xfc file system
<thyrax> xfs***
<zoredache> df
<zoredache> err du rather
<zoredache> no, I am loosing my mind.. the first was right
<zoredache> df
<thyrax> thanks zoredache
<thyrax> what unit is that?
<thyrax> lots of figures no unit of measurement
<thyrax> in the gui. properties it shows its all there used, and free but no total
<thyrax> anyway I successfully set up my raid 5 server 1.8TB avilable space I am so happy with how stable ubuntu is
<thyrax> I grew it from 4 drives copied some files over then grew it to 5 drives It used probably a total of 30hours in reshapping and growing but everything went without a hitch. I am now a huge fan of the command line :)
<thruxton> thyrax: try df -h
<thyrax> wow that was perfect thanks thurxton!
<thyrax> 1.9TB! :)
<thyrax> formatted raid 5
<thyrax> xfs
 * thyrax is so proud of himself and is sorry for the spam
<thruxton> nice
<thyrax> :D
<thyrax> thanks zoredache and thruxton you guys in here have been a huge huge help! I'm going to go work on customizing my ubuntu desktop. :D
<userXubuntu> Hi I still have some problems with thunar (it hs e.g. currently freezed up), I believe tha problem has, as someone suggested, to do with the that I mount and use ntfs drives. I have been to the linux-ntfs but I havent' found anything there, and neither has google been any helpfull.
<userXubuntu> I was wondering if any one else is experiencing this preoblem? (when actively using a ntfs drive with a linux program)?
<userXubuntu> One strange thing: when I was logged in win2k I saw that the folder hda1 (c:) under my d: (which is hdb1 in Xubuntu), that is, the c: had been copied to the d:
<userXubuntu> The strange thing is this: I haven't touched the hda1, I have no reason toit holds
<userXubuntu> *it holds windows, and windows software
<userXubuntu> Why did Xubuntu do that? I could understand why Tunar is running slow if it is being is dublicating files in the background like that...
<userXubuntu> Hehe, I just found a entry in Ubuntu forums where somewhene found it easier to work with thunar on ntfs. Maybe there is a problem with my thunar install?
<userXubuntu> Anyone? Please this is important, I can't work with Xubuntu if it keeps freezing up...
<gerro> hmm trying to play this video and it says "The playback of this movie requires a application/x-rar decoder plugin which is not installed."
<redwyrm> maybe the video is really a RAR archive
<gerro> ahh I think your right
<redwyrm> :)
<gerro> crap it had some sort of rar password that I didn't know now the file is deleted...
<redwyrm> wtf
<gerro> perhaps its in /tmp?
<redwyrm> your rar program deletes the file if you don't know the password?
<gerro> no I think it was moving it then going to extract and just assumed there is no such thing as passwords or that I will definately succeed
<gerro> now to dig around and find what it did with it
<redwyrm> incidentally, WinRAR has code in it that turns off your computer
<gerro> ?
<redwyrm> I dunno in what situation that code is executed though :S
<gerro> I hate rar format..
<gerro> any idea how I can recover a backup of that data that was deleted?
<redwyrm> I have no experience in that area
<redwyrm> the unrar I use doesn't do anything unless you know the right password
<gerro> perhaps magicrescue will work
<redwyrm> seems like a lot of work just to see naked people having sex
<redwyrm> :P
<gerro> ah darn no gui for this :(
<gerro> grr the password was in the email message x(
<gerro> okay no clue how to work this magicrescue thing
<redwyrm> life is too short to try and resurrect deleted data
<redwyrm> just let it go
<gerro> apparently if I had used lsof while it was asking for a password I could have ripped the data from its greedy little hands
<gerro> http://www.linux.com/articles/58142?tid=47
<userXubuntu> How do I activate something like " CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor applet" in Xubuntu?
<thyrax_afk>                                                     I know this is xubuntu but is there no way to list files in gnome's nautilus?
<thyrax_afk> like a list in windows there is only compact mode which doesn't help...
<_slvmch3> why not just use Thunar? i think that's the default
<thyrax_afk> I am running ubuntu on the system in question not xubuntu ;p
<_slvmch3> ah ok
<_slvmch3> you can't get it to list files? is it showing icons or just nothing?
<thyrax_afk> Is there a way to add a list feature? would be much more convinient
<_slvmch3> there should be a setting in the 'view' menu to to get the typical windows-like view settings, list, icons, etc.
<_slvmch3> but i might be mistaken, haven't used gnome in a while
<gerro> install thunar? >,>
<_slvmch3> ahhaha
<thyrax_afk> kinda hard sorting 1.9TB of data with huge icons
<_slvmch3> worse comes to worst just /dir in xterm
<thyrax_afk> ha no thunar for me
<gerro> don't automatically render the icons?
<gerro> create ext3 indexes of that directory?
<gerro> try an alternate file system for lots of small files hmm is it jpeg specifically?
<userXubuntu> (I found a thread in Ubuntu forums that maybe can solve my problem; The CPU automatically increases it speed when there is more demand for it....; I need to find ut if Xubuntu does this too, and how I can fix it (thus using soemthing like CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor))
<gerro> userXubuntu: run a game and cat /proc/cpuinfo see if its going at max if not your not running the right sort of game :)
<gerro> if its a laptop it probably does that to lower heat and save power
<thyrax_afk> I selected set to default under view and then was able to select list :)
<thyrax_afk> thanks guys for the suggestions
<_slvmch3> you know userXubuntu i had the same problem
<_slvmch3> i had an app that would output a jpeg every frame of a video, so between 20-30 jpegs a second depending on the framerate
<_slvmch3> after a bit i'd end up with like 10000 images in a folder
<_slvmch3> and if i opened the folder it crashed it
<userXubuntu> How did you solve it?
<_slvmch3> and i ended up having to /dir in xterm to check the files
<_slvmch3> i never really did
<_slvmch3> turning off thumbnails helped i think
<userXubuntu> Oh...
<_slvmch3> but ultimately with that many files it would bog down my machine
<_slvmch3> this was a slow box too so i'm not sure if i'd have the smae problem on this new laptop
<_slvmch3> but i think turning off thumbnails will save you lots of overhead
<_slvmch3> and although this would be a crap workaround, maybe you could write a bash script to parse the multitude of files into a set number of folders
<soldats> i believe more of the fact that when the system tries to generate that many thumbnails it will overload itself on slower machines
<_slvmch3> so you can view 1/10th of the files at a time
<userXubuntu> I don't think my problem is related to number of files, or files in generall but I'll try your suggestion (it can't hurt can it ;)).
<_slvmch3> yeah that's what i'm thinking too soldats, this box had 1.3ghz athlon and 256 mb of ram
<redwyrm> am I likely to encounter problems upgrading from xubuntu 6.06 to 7.10?
<soldats> no
<_slvmch3> redwyrm: you shouldn't but i always make a point of backing up vital files before upgrading
<soldats> redwyrm, well it depends on what you have
<_slvmch3> i had a few bugs when i had upgraded from dapper to edgy, but for gutsy i just did a fresh install (albeit on a different machine which is why)
<_slvmch3> edgy-feisty was fine
<redwyrm> _slvmch3, thanks
<soldats> it really depends on if you have a very easy install of earlier versions
<_slvmch3> yeah i had gone breezy -> dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<_slvmch3> but then my desktop died :-(
<soldats> thats sucks
<soldats> part of my city just sufered a power outtage for about an hour it was kinda cool having no  lights anywhere at all
<thyrax_afk> what city?
<soldats> tucson, az
<thyrax_afk> does it snow there?>
<soldats> probly a block of 7 miles by 7 miles
<soldats> in certain parts it does but never in the main part
<soldats> the outskirts have snow, usually my band takes a trip[ to flagstaff, az and hang out in the snow for a few days
<thyrax_afk> how big is az?
<thyrax_afk> i guess i could just look at a map...
<thyrax_afk> what is .conkyrc
<thyrax_afk> how does it relate to compiz?
<soldats> its probly related to compiz, open it in a text editor  it might tell you if it is
<soldats> az is about 1/3 of california
<thyrax_afk> oh ok just wondering. :)
<booncer> any 1 alive
<soldats> maybe
<Alyxander> hey guy whats a good bluetooth manager
<Alyxander> anyone
<soldats> does xubuntu have the same blootooth manager as gnome?
<soldats> in gnomei believe there is one
<Alyxander> humm any idea what its called/
<redwyrm> Alyxander, try asking in #ubuntu
<Alyxander> ok
<userXubuntu> I'm trying to figure this CPU freq thing out, is this a software for  linux OS or is this a BIOS feature?
<soldats> pretty much all system no matter what OS it is have an sys monitor and it tells the CPU useage in a frequency scale
<userXubuntu> Yes, but I was thinkig about what these people are talking about "you might want to install the put the "cpu frequency scaling monitor" onto your taskpanel. My laptop is sluggy because it defaults to "ondemand" so 95% of the time my PentM 1.5 is running at 600 MHz."
<userXubuntu> I think I have the same problem. That is why my Xubuntu is so slow, and maybe that is why Thuner freezes sometimes.
<userXubuntu> The thread uri btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112200)
<userXubuntu> *http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112200
<Alyxander> ok ubuntu doesnt know so
<userXubuntu> ?
<soldats> userXubuntu, well saying to put scaling monitor on desktop is just a deasktop docker and i runs a very small version of sys monitor constantly
<soldats> like gkrellm
<_slvmch3> soldats what kind of stuff do you play with your band
<userXubuntu> Oh sorry guys, I'm not quite following you on this: a system monitor only monitors the CPU/mmory/HD usage of the OS, yes? And are you saying that teh CPUfreq does the same thing?
<soldats> _slvmch3, hmm well we pretty much  mixed a few different older and new punk bands. ie. fugazi, rites of spring, hot water music, propagandhi, hot cross
<soldats> if you liek punk old or new you may like it
<soldats> userXubuntu, yea i believe so the frequency basically tells you everyting about the useage of the system in different frequency scales
<soldats> userXubuntu, so if you open sys monitor and look at the wave lengths those are frequencies
<userXubuntu> OK, that I understand that, but the thread discusses that Ubuntu slows down the processor, is this true for Xubuntu? And how can I find out?
<userXubuntu> My problem is this: Xubuntu runs very slow, too slow.
<soldats> userXubuntu, did you use ubuntu in the past? was it slow as well?
<userXubuntu> No, I wanted something small, clean and fast so I thaught I would go with  Xubuntu. I expected, at least, that it would be faster then w2k.
<userXubuntu> In comparison w2k runs vey fast.
<userXubuntu> (my PC: AMD 1,2 GHz, 768RAM.
<userXubuntu> (Nvidia 128DDR)
<userXubuntu> I think there is something seriously wrong with my Xubuntu install, because it runs very slow.
<soldats> hm iwonder why mine runs at least 3 times as fast as win
<userXubuntu> Perhaps my win has its survival insticts kicked in? ;)
<soldats> userXubuntu, maybe id suggest a fresh install, its very odd that it runs slow
<userXubuntu> That would be my third install... =(
<userXubuntu> Basically it was like this before I did my second install, so you could say I tried a fresh install already...
<soldats> damn im not sure then im sorry to say but id have to see the box myself to be sure
<userXubuntu> Do you now any conf I could check out?
<soldats> if you lived close to me id be able to help you out more
<userXubuntu> =) Yes that would be convinient.
<userXubuntu> conveniant* not sure about the spelling
<soldats> the only thing i can think of is that the `install of the graphics card may not be right
<soldats> and it may be lagging
<soldats> badly
<userXubuntu> Yes, I thaught so myself! (the video card that is) After my driver update in win2k it runs very fast at 1600x1200, in Xubuntu, it runs very sluggishly.
<userXubuntu> *thought
<userXubuntu> And the graphics lag when I move the windws, AND the CPU goes nuts? Maybe this is the problem?
<soldats> it could be a bug with the video card the thing is is that most of todays cards are built for windoze and linux developer need to write different firmware and seftware for them and they are not always as good but i have seen many people with the same cards as yours who have flawless and very fast systems
<soldats> maybe try a lower color bit rate like 16bit
<userXubuntu> Already there.
<soldats> and maybe do around 1200x1050 or 1400x12??
<userXubuntu> Oh, sorry, I was there on win2k, were do I change the depth in Xubuntu?
<soldats> i really have no experience with advanced graphics cards but i know that on some systems its kinda a pain in the ass to configure to get it right
<userXubuntu> Oh... No graphic inteface then...
<soldats> you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set to a lower resolution
<soldats> about 1200 should be goo
<soldats> d
<userXubuntu> I'll run that
<soldats> be careful though and use most of the defaults
<userXubuntu> It saud something about auto-detect. Then I can only chose nv, I chose will chose that then...
<soldats> damn i really need to build a badass system so i can deal with more complicated problems so i may be able to help more people
<soldats> im really sorry i really am not sure what to do it that doesnt work
<soldats> the people in #ubuntu might know better than i do
<userXubuntu> This is interesting:
<userXubuntu> "Configuring xserver-xorg
<userXubuntu> Typically, the amount of dedicated memory used by the video card is autodetected by the X server, but some integrated video chips (such as the Intel i810) have little or no video memory of their own, and instead borrow main system memory for their needs.
<userXubuntu> This parameter should usually be left blank and specified only if the video card lacks RAM, or if the X server has trouble autodetecting the RAM size."
<userXubuntu> Then it asks me:
<userXubuntu> "Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:"
<userXubuntu> soldats, I appreciate you trying!
<userXubuntu> Should I =)
<userXubuntu> Do you thingk the X server has problem detecting the cards memory?
<soldats> it could be
<soldats> maybe the firmware for it doesnt say what it should be
<userXubuntu> How can I find ut?
<soldats> im not sure, i wonder what it used as a default for video memory, it could have used all of it and it would lag the hell out of your system, maybe do about 100mb or 200 mb and see if its good, its a small amount but it may run faster
<soldats> if you have 715 mb it should be fine
<shinikaru> i just tried to install xubuntu-desktop with apt-get on kubuntu and now I get symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<userXubuntu> accourding to the package it states that it has 128 DD? SHould I write 128 000? (That's 128 MB in Kb, right=
<shinikaru> when trying to run emerald or gedit or random programs..
<soldats> userXubuntu, id believe so should be kb x 10 = mb if its correct then make sure you dont use commas
<userXubuntu> So I'll write 128000 then...
<NullName> PLEASE HELP! My WEP or WAP isn't working with my wireless adaptor (linksys WUSB300N) .  I'm resitricting MAC address'es for the local network, and I'm routing most of my network apps through my friends SSH server using the socks 5 proxy option. ( ssh -d 8080 remote@network.com)  .  It's slow connecting through my friend though...is there anyway I could encrypt my data through a local area proxy, or open ssl or something like that?  If I did it locally 
<NullName> I'm using xubuntu 7.10
<NullName> Or, would anyone know if wep or wap is possible with the WUSB300N wireless adaptor?
<soldats> userXubuntu, id try it, if it doesnt work run the command again and set it to default (enter (leave blank))
<userXubuntu> Soldat, roger :)
<userXubuntu> What abou this?
<soldats> shinikaru, im not familiar wih just installing "xubuntu-desktop" but maybe installing xfce4 might help if you want better preformance and a smaller install. normally its best to backup needed files and do a fresh install of a real xubuntu install as it will install all necessary files. you might be missing some.
<userXubuntu> "Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver.
<userXubuntu> In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one does and the other does not.  Enabling this option is the safe bet, but feel free to turn it off if it appears to cause problems.
<userXubuntu> Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<soldats> NullName, encrypting it im pretty sure is possible a lot of people have dont it but im not exactly sure as how to do it. sorry but theres not a lot of people on here maybe if you try #ubuntu, as there is more people there and someone might know more about it, sorry if i cant help you,
<userXubuntu> (I choosed no)
<NullName> thanks soldats, but nobody is helpig me in there..I'll try the forums
<soldats> userXubuntu, well personally i would have gone with the "safe bet" option but if you chose no you might have to cinfigure it yourself
<NullName> I already am encrytping
<NullName> its just slow because I'm going through my friends ssh encrypted socks 5 server
<soldats> NullName, sorry man ubuntu channel is always busy as hell
<NullName> I want to know if I set one up locally if it will be secure
<NullName> haha soldats, I know huh
<NullName> not your fault.....the forum will work
<userXubuntu> cinifigure, is that the mouse and keyboard settings?
<soldats> NullName, if you encrypt it it will be secure for sure
<userXubuntu> Cause that is what is bugging me abot now =)
<soldats> userXubuntu, configure is for all the sttings
<userXubuntu> Oh... Shit.
<userXubuntu> Yeah, it started to ask me about RGB color and stff...
<soldats> the are specific command for each as in mouse keyboard and monitor but i really cant remember what command is for each
<userXubuntu> *stuff
<soldats> userXubuntu, use dafaults fo that
<userXubuntu> Well, I'll go through this, and report in when it is done...
<soldats> ok i hope you figure it ou
<userXubuntu> thx
<NullName> soldats: I would be encrypted only because I'm using a socks proxy through SSH. ssh uses RSA encryption
<NullName> but I'm worried that If I set it up locally, someone could sniff out data BEFORE it goes to the server
<NullName> or after
<userXubuntu> Well, the 16b or 24b (+8b) was the last step :).
<soldats> if it does get encrypted, the person doing the sniffing would still have to decrypt it. if your doing it locally you ARE the server right? so it should be able to be sniffed before. if it gets sniffed after the the connection to the remote host it should still have to be decrypted
<soldats> shouldnt**
<soldats> oops
<userXubuntu> ... I take it that I should restart now.
<soldats> userXubuntu, yes
<soldats> or restart X
<soldats> ctrl alt backspace
<userXubuntu> :) rethorical question :)
<userXubuntu> (I avoid that because it casues problems with my session, btw, they work now after my second install, however not all programs (like firefox and thuderbird) do not autmatically launch after start, but when you start them they will load in the last used workspace)
<soldats> yea i hear that happens i dont know why tough
<mynyml> how much of a bad idea is it to install the 64bit edition?
<soldats> its not really bad but all i hear is that a lot of people have compatability issues with it. plus a lot of apps dont even use 64 bit so youd probly be better off with the basic 32 bit install
<soldats> then again a lot of people have nice installs as well
<userXubuntu> Soldats are you still there?
<soldats> yes sir
<soldats> but not for long i gtta sleep soon its 12:30 here
<userXubuntu> My first attempt went well, 128000 and 16b, and the computer had a beter performance, then I tried just changing to 16b, and it still went as good, so the problem was probably there.
<soldats> good good
<userXubuntu> But I have two problems left.
<soldats> ok
<userXubuntu> One, the keyboard is F**ked up. It doesn't recognize the win special keys.
<soldats> hahaha
<userXubuntu> Do you know how to fix that?
<soldats> yes
<userXubuntu> Laugh you, laugh!
<userXubuntu> But every time I tried to spell something all my shortcuts were activated!
<soldats> next question forst though
<userXubuntu> =)
<soldats> what do youmean shortcuts were activated
<userXubuntu> I have mapped a lot of shortcuts, combined with the win key, so win+e = file manage, win+n = mousepad, etc.
<userXubuntu> So you could imagine what happened when I wanted to type in something simple as my password...
<userXubuntu> The second problem: the screen doesn't look like it's 1600x1200, everything is big, like it was set on 1024x768, but accourding to my graphic settings the screen is set to 1600...
<soldats> even if you had keys mapped with the win key i wonder how it screws with your passwords?? dou need to press alternate keys or somting
<userXubuntu> E.g. when I tried to press n, mousepad opened (the reason is because there is no win key, the shortcuts are mapped to the letters, so it would be 0+n=n. I have currently set keyboeard shrtcuts to default so I can typa as normal).
<soldats> also when you set resolutins sometimes the config for the top and bottom menus isnt set so if you right click them and choose properties can you choose a smaller value for them or maybe a smaller icon value for then thus making the task bar smaller
<soldats> ok well i will try to explain the win key as much as possible
<soldats> here goes
<userXubuntu> regarding the res: how do I change so that the program windows and fonts will be smaller? Because the windows and font are big (like they are in 1024x768).
<_slvmch3> win key is kind of annoying, i prefer the 'menu' key, i couldn't get the windows key to respond when i assigned to to a command (it said instead of one button it was a combination of two buttons, and wouldn't respond)
<_slvmch3> soldats: cool, i'm not huge into punk but i appreciate it and love punk shows
<soldats> ok well i will try to explain the win key as much as possible
<_slvmch3> but i never got into eitehr the newschool or oldschool, be it the whole fat wreck chords punk (bad religion, NOFX, etc.) or the oldschool (misfits, black flag, etc.)
<_slvmch3> you'll have to link me to mp3s sometime though
<_slvmch3> i want to start a punk band so i can get my drum chops faster
<soldats> _slvmch3, yea we love a lot of those bands
<soldats> rad ill do that sometime
<soldats> userXubuntu, edit the ~/.HOME/.config/xfce4/shortcuts/xfce-popup-menu.xml and for each command change the "Super+SuperL" to just "SuperL". and you have to also change your default keyboard to emacs instead of default
<soldats> userXubuntu, in the apps > settings > keyboard make the default emacs and with the suggstions i showed you it should work
<userXubuntu> Wll, currently I can't do anything because thunar is going ape-shit on me...
<soldats> oh damn what is up
<userXubuntu> Like I have been trying to say for the past days: thunar causes serious problems for moi.
<userXubuntu> OK, I'll try the keyboard thing now...
<userXubuntu> ... Apparently not... Thuner is really starting to get on my nerves...
<soldats> _slvmch3, coll man well the stuff we have recorded was done while being pretty drunk. so when we got new stuff recorded (very soon) ill let you know. i love music so if you end up doing a band i love to hear it. but ill let you know whe we get some stuff out.
<soldats> userXubuntu, whats it doing
<userXubuntu> it freees up.
<userXubuntu> *freezes
<soldats> after you ran the reconfig settings it stil did it??
<userXubuntu> Yeah...
<soldats> shit man i really wish i could look at it id know a lot better
<userXubuntu> SO the problem isn't related to the that. That will only leave ntsf as the culprit...
<soldats> yea that may be sometimes linux has a problem constalntly reading ntfs
<userXubuntu> But Thunar has freezed up when I only move in the file system dir also...
<userXubuntu> And for example, I started a new instance of thunar through the temrinal, and it works...
<userXubuntu> I can create folders in ntfs and do whatever I want...
<userXubuntu> ... But the first instanves remain frozen...
<chris__> i need some help with my desktop if anyones free for some advice?
<soldats> have you tried the basic "ubuntu"  install rather than the xubuntu install
<soldats> chris__, jusk ask a question someone will answer but this channel is really slow maybe i can help you
<chris__> ok i install compiz fusion but found it to difficult to configure cos im a noob
<chris__> so i uninstalled it via synaptic
<userXubuntu> No. The only reason I wanted to swicth to linux was because I wanted an vent fatser and cleaer OS, Ubuntu is perhaps good, but I only want a minimal install of programs...
<chris__> and now i cant use my widow manager as it brings up a grey box with "these settings will not work with your current window manger (unknown)?
<soldats> userXubuntu, yea mee too, it works very well for me. but im very sorry im having a tugh time trying to figure out whats wrong
<soldats> chris__, what are you logging into on boot.
<chris__> Xubuntu
<userXubuntu> I did th--God what have I done--short story: the keyboard tip didn't work.
<chris__> 7.10 gutsy
<soldats> userXubuntu, hmm they way i figured out the keyboard stuff is that it needs to be an emacs setting and you need to edit the .xml file. but i havent the slightest cluse as to it bogging down anf thunar not working
<soldats> userXubuntu, ill have to look into it more deeply and try to figure out whats going on
<soldats> chris__, i meant what window manager as in xfce or something else
<chris__> Xfce4
<chris__> ahh could it be chanbged from the session thing on the login screen ?
<soldats> chris__, well compiz pretty much runs on xfce4 in xubuntu so may try "sudo apt-get remove compiz" in a terminal
<soldats> or instead of compiz try ccsm
<chris__> removed copmpiz and all the files associated with it and removed ccsm compiz config aswell
<soldats> also if you had the avant manager instaled i believe you need to uninstall that as well
<userXubuntu> soldats, regarding the keyboard, thunar or both?
<soldats> the keyboard shouldnt have anything to do with thunar
<userXubuntu> Yes, I know, but I was windering what you wanted to look deeper in.
<soldats> oh oh the thunar problem
<chris__> the border from my windows have gone to so i have to go file --> close every time
<userXubuntu> I have created a thread on the Ubuntu forums, if you want I could give you the uri so that you could just follow up there, I'll keep info regarding the problem updated there,
<soldats> chris__, the border problem isnt necessarily something to do with a mess up in compiz as i had the same problem and i dont use compiz and never have. i created a new user account and moved the config files for my apps to the new user to fix the border issue.  can you still login at all?
<soldats> userXubuntu, yea that would be awesome if i could have the url
<soldats> ill try to figure it out
<chris__> yeah everything is as normal except my window borders and the fact that i cant accesss my window manger
<soldats> userXubuntu, just make sure on the forums that you be explicitly clear on every detail
<chris__> ithis is my first time using a linux based OS aswell so I'm pretty much a noob at everything
<userXubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637412
<userXubuntu> You be the judge if I'm being clear enough ;)
<soldats> userXubuntu,  ok yea you were very clear on it
<soldats> very nicely done
<chris__> and all my windows now open in the top left of the desktop
<TheSheep> chris__: open a terminal and tpye 'xfwm4'
<TheSheep> type
<chris__> i would but i cant see the accessories button
<chris__> is there a keyboard shortcut for terminal ?
<TheSheep> chris__: it won't work without the window manager running
<TheSheep> chris__: keyboard shortcuts, I mean
<TheSheep> chris__: you can switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1 and switch back with alt+ctrl+f7
<TheSheep> chris__: in the text console,log in and try this: "export DISPLAY=:0.0; xfwm4"
<chris__> ok i'll try that now
<userXubuntu> reboot
<soldats> userXubuntu, after reading the thread i realize how this is such an very odd problem. i know youve been through  multiple installs and the only thing i can think of is that maybe something in the w2k partition is conflicting with the linux partition. im not sure though so dont quote me on that. but if you maybe try looking at linux.org it has a dual boot section in it.
<TheSheep> chris__: now we have to do something for it to stay
<TheSheep> chris__: I guess that just saving your session when you log out should be enough
<chris__> ok
<chris__> i can acces my window manger now and everthing is ok thanks TheSheep
<_slvmch3> his last post on that forum thread looks like one of the problems, he should turn off thumbnails
<PeterPan_> in windows you can type a symbol by holding alt and presing any number like  ali + 5589   and then release it.  after releasing the alt button. a sign/symbol appears.   i can not do this in linux. any way to do it?
<PeterPan_> ?
<userXubuntu> just "reboot"... Famous last words...
<TheSheep> PeterPan_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<userXubuntu> Soldats still there?
<userXubuntu> If there is anyone out there: I need to find the Xubuntu start up logs, does anybody now where I can find them (I'm currently looking in /var/log, but I do not know what file I'm looking for...)
<PeterPan_> TheSheep: thx
<userXubuntu> I need to make the "wave" character, but it is not working (I'll take it that you do it the same way as you do in windows? alt+ctrl+<wave>)
<userXubuntu> Could someone type it so I can cop and paste it.
<R[a]ndom> wave character?
<R[a]ndom> ~?
<userXubuntu> Yeah, thanks.
<userXubuntu> But I found it in the character program.
<userXubuntu> How do you make it isn't it ctrl+alt+wave?
<R[a]ndom> you dont have that button?
<R[a]ndom> its right beside my 1 key
<userXubuntu> I do have the button, but it doesn't respond.
<R[a]ndom> shift ` doesnt work?
<R[a]ndom> weird
<userXubuntu> I usually used ctrl+alt+wave
<R[a]ndom> oh weird. well shift is the usual way to get the upper thing on a key :P
<R[a]ndom> its called tilde btw
<userXubuntu> (on windoes, I can't recall doing it on Xubuntu) but it is the same right?
<userXubuntu> thaks I keep forgetting -- tilde.
<R[a]ndom> ive never used ctrl alt to get it on either os
<R[a]ndom> yeah its a weird name
<userXubuntu> How do you get it?
<R[a]ndom> I press shift, and the key left of the 1 key
<R[a]ndom> on US keyboard
<userXubuntu> Doesn't seem to do anything in a european keyboard.
<R[a]ndom> oh I see its not there in eu keyboards. heh.  dunno man. I dont know anythin gabout internationalization
<R[a]ndom> we dont even have alt gr keys here :)
<userXubuntu> I recenty had some keyboard setting problems, so I figure it is related to that, but the wierd part is that all my other keys work.. So..
<userXubuntu> =)
<userXubuntu> correction: all keys that do not need alt gr works...
<drc822> could someone tell me how i can disable alt-space hotkey which opens the window manager menu.. on xfce
<userXubuntu> application>settings>keyboard manager
<userXubuntu> *keyboard settings
<drc822> seems to be window manager keyb.. didnt see it
<psych> hi
<drc822> hi
<psych> livecd didnt work properlly on my laptop
<drc822> how ?
<psych> X
<psych> other parts were ok
<psych> i could see the xubuntu logo and etc (framebuffer?)
<psych> but X didnt work
<psych> ctrl+alt+f1 worked
<psych> any thoughts?
<drc822> so X didnt start?
<drc822> did it tell u a reason
<psych> its like a grafic support problem
<psych> i see a black screen
<psych> i didnt 'shutdown', so the black screen stay there
<drc822> no text on the console?
<psych> console works fine
<drc822> can u see the xorg.logs?
<drc822> in /var/logs ?
<psych> problably
<psych> what can i do to fix the problem?
<drc822> just find out what the problem is
<psych> what can i change its being a livecd
<drc822> well, u could start X if u find out what the problem is
<psych> can i edit any file?
<drc822> it loads lots of stuff to memory so u can change the config files and atleast find out what the problem is
<psych> like xorg.conf
<psych> and re-start x
<drc822> well, see the logs first
<psych> is there any irc client (text based)
<drc822> it should tell u why it cant start.. or even if it does start
<psych> ?
<drc822> irssi
<psych> brb then
<userXubuntu> Does any one use php on Xubuntu here?
<userXubuntu> I'm having problem finding out how to enable php extensions in Xubuntu.
<userXubuntu> How do I search for files in XUbuntu?
<userXubuntu> I know there is a appfinder, but files and folders, how?
<drc822> there a command line tool called locate for one
<Catoptromancy> locate
<Catoptromancy> $updatedb first
<userXubuntu> Wow, tried it, not as pretty as a GUI interface but it looked cool.
<Catoptromancy> locate just reads files from a file
<Catoptromancy> so if you put new files in, locate may not find them
<Catoptromancy> thats why its so fast
<userXubuntu> ??? Ah, ok. I see.
<Catoptromancy> $find searches your whole computer
<Catoptromancy> $locate  just prints a file
<Catoptromancy> $updatedb   searches computer and remakes the the file
<Catoptromancy> i never use find
<drc822> Catoptromancy: is there a way to update as u go?
<userXubuntu> prints and remake, what is the difference?
<drc822> like update the db as the files are added to the hd
<Catoptromancy> updatedb "should" run every night
<Catoptromancy> drc822 would be slow
<drc822> depends
<drc822> just append to a textfile.. would that slow down so much? or append to mem and flush that to a file
<userXubuntu> What drives do udatedb go through?
<userXubuntu> *updatedb
<ubuntu> hi again
<psych> who was the guy that i asked about my problem?
<psych> minutes ago
<predaeus> you talked to drc822 just before
<psych> ty predaeus
<psych> drc822: still there?
<drc822> yep
<psych> i can see a problem with AIGLX
<psych> framebuffer is workinf just fine
<drc822> which gfx-card u got?
<psych> ive a Intel 830M
<psych> its a laptop
<psych> what if i use my old xorg.conf
<psych> ?
<drc822> ye, try disabling aiglx from xorg.conf
<psych> gentoo distro
<drc822> psych: u've had linux on the laptop before?
<drc822> sure
<drc822> how come u changed to xubuntu?
<psych> my hdd is 'fuxored'
<psych> im gonna buy a new one
<psych> a decided to try a livecd
<drc822> hh.. k
<psych> gentoo is too much hassle
<psych> i dont truste emerge/portage
<drc822> well, i dont think so.. i have gentoo on 3 laptops
<psych> and compiling everything remembers me my old slack 3.4 hehe
<drc822> i have this desktop where i can easily try out new software and then just compile them on the lappie
<psych> debian is a cool distro
<psych> so ubuntu should be too
<psych> using 'newer' packages than debian would do
<drc822> i like the gentoo mentality
<psych> i ran gentoo for 1 year
<psych> woah
<psych> i plugged my usb hd
<psych> sdb Assuming drive.....
<psych> messages i think
<psych> it messed up my irssi screen
<drc822> hhe
<drc822> i think the livecd just creates a ramdrivish image, so u could just copy ur old xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psych> ya
<drc822> hmm. nice that irssi can use tab-completion on my filesystem :)
<psych> im gonna try that
<psych> automount
<psych> :o
<psych> long time i dont use it on linux heh
<drc822> hehee
<drc822> psych: any luck?
<psych> drc822: hey :)
<psych> replaced the xorf.conf by my old one
<psych> kill X
<psych> and worked
<drc822> good
<drc822> strange that there was aiglx enabled by default. if that was the cause anyhow
<drc822> u should save the xorg.conf and use that as a base atleast
<psych> ye
<psych> why one wants to use AIGLX to install a system
<psych> thats weird
<drc822> yeah, but i suppose it needs to look cool from the start
<psych> im unsure about xubuntu
<psych> about install it, i mean
<psych> whats the main diference between ubuntu and debian
<psych> packages?
<drc822> well, hmm
<drc822> debian tends to be a bit slow on updating stuff
<psych> ya
<drc822> but other than that i dunno
<psych> its the main diference then
<psych> ic
<psych> now i need the new HDD heh
<drc822> i think ubuntu desktop is a bit bloat from the get go, but u can disable all kinda stuff
<drc822> psych: hdd's are cheap atm
<psych> i found one for 140 USD
<psych> 160gb 2,5"
<drc822> hmm
<psych> im in brazil
<drc822> oh yeah, usd is so low atm
<drc822> i think here a 160G is around 80€ or something
<drc822> maybe 100€
<userXubuntu> I'm almost finsihed setting up my Xubuntu install, there some few minor things left though, like: numnlock always on, on start; and when deleting files using delete it should ask if you want to move the file to the trash, and when pressing shift delete it should delete without asking (currently the former applies on my drives, while the latter applies on the desktop).
<userXubuntu> Anyone up for the task?
<drc822> using thunar?
<drc822> the delete thingie is somewhere in the settings
<userXubuntu> But of course! I feel so tupid ^.^'
<psych> damn
<drc822> psych: ?
<psych> the store doesnt have the hdd anymore
<psych> :/
<userXubuntu> No wait, I already tried that; I didn't find anyhting -- now I feel even more stupider.
<psych> drc822: where you from ?
<drc822> finland
<psych> oh
<psych> ive a friend there :)
<booncer> hello
<drc822> hi booncer
<booncer> whats the difference beteween xubuntu and ubuntu
<userXubuntu> xubunt has an x.
<drc822> xubuntu comes with xfce and ubuntu gnome
<booncer> that it lol
<booncer> ah
<booncer> cool
<drc822> both ubuntu and xubuntu are gtk, kubuntu is kde
<booncer> tnx for that
<booncer> was wondering lol
<booncer> i got another problem
<booncer> im using xubuntu i keep getting this --------------->bash: ./sc_trans_linux: cannot execute binary file
<drc822> booncer: what is that?
<booncer> its worked in my other systems am i missing something
<booncer> its a scotcast client
<booncer> woops shoutcast**
<drc822> booncer: does it have +x flag?
<booncer> does the same when i try and run the server
<psych> xfce rocks :)
<drc822> booncer: u have the right chmods for it?
<booncer> 755
<drc822> just in case, chmod +x file here
<drc822> hm..ok
<booncer> still the same
<drc822> can u give me a link to it
<booncer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1804752
<drc822> seg faults on me
<drc822> starts to run tho
<booncer> ./configure worked b4
<drc822> could be because i didnt edit the configs at all
<booncer> when i do the ./ command doesnt like it
<booncer> probly
<drc822> hmm.. strange.. if i do sh sc_trans_linux i get the same
<drc822> but ./sc_trans_linux runs it for a while
<booncer> hmm
<booncer> doesnt run at all for me
<drc822> did u try with sh sc_trans...+
<drc822> ?
<booncer> yeh
<userXubuntu> Is nfs == ntfs?
<userXubuntu> (when speaking about filesystems)
<booncer> yeh
<userXubuntu> thanks
<booncer> np
<booncer> its the same with sc_serv i used 2 use that b4 it ran alright
<drc822> userXubuntu: no
<booncer> feels like im  missingf summin lol
<drc822> userXubuntu: nfs is network file system or somesuch
<drc822> and ntfs is ntfs
<userXubuntu> drc822, I thaught (I was double checking on google...)
<booncer> soz man lol
<userXubuntu> Thanks drc822!
<booncer> i thot it was the smame
<booncer> -m
<userXubuntu> Well, no hrm done, booncer...
 * booncer thinks he shud take up knitting
<ijn> hi all
<ijn> who is the gedit in xubuntu
<ijn> ?
<ijn> I need to edit a file from shell
<TheSheep> ijn: mousepad
<ijn> in ubuntu=gnome U do sudo gedit
<ijn> so sudo mousepad ect??
<TheSheep> yes
<ijn> the sheep: thanks
<ijn> I installed xubuntu last night
<ijn> after one year in kde and some 7 months in gnome
<ijn> xfce is definitley faster and stable on my dell inpiron 6400
<ijn> and the most beautiful thing that in xfce ndis manager installed smoothly bcml5 driver and got it worked for me
<ijn> this never hapend in kde or gnome
<ijn> see ya.
<JuanP> how i can see my local network??
<drc822> hmm?
<JuanP> how i can see my local network?
<drc822> meaning what
<JuanP> excuseme , im spanish
<drc822> its just fine. what do u mean by ur local network.. like samba/windows shares?
<JuanP> yes...
<drc822> try smbclient
<drc822> and install samba package first
<JuanP> when i am using kubuntu i can see my local network
<drc822> yeah, well, perhaps thunar can show it too
<JuanP> i have installed samba
<JuanP> how?
<drc822> http://sourceforge.net/projects/smbnetfs
<drc822> JuanP: ^
<JuanP> thanks drc822..
<drc822> JuanP: just apt-get smbnetfs
<JuanP> ok...
<JuanP> sudo aptitude install smbnetfs
<drc822> ye
<drc822> i need to go, later
<JuanP> thanks drc822
<drc822> np
<lesaxel> hey
<lesaxel> what I need to isntall to play mp3s?
<lesaxel> *install
<lesaxel> aptanet ?
<lesaxel> aanderse ?
<lesaxel> cell420 ?
<lesaxel> ubotu
<lesaxel> heloo?
<lesaxel> hello?
<stone[no]> lesaxel: install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Twinkletoes> I need to connect to Xubuntu using the ICA protocol.  What do I need to configure on the Xubuntu connection to make this work?
<lesaxel> ok thanks
<manchicken> Hey, so I've got a problem with xfwm4... I'll put Firefox on desktop #1 (four virtual desktops total), then I'll go to desktop #4 and click a link in Evolution, or click a link in pidgin on desktop #2, and firefox will actually move to the current desktop at the time I clicked the link.  How do I stop that so that Firefox always stays on desktop #1?
<ijn> hi all
<ijn> how tu put app icons on the bottom bar?
<ijn> there is add new item but in this windows im not finding any single app
<ijn> like exaile firefox pidgin tilda ect??
<ijn> can anyone help??
<ijn> thanks
<ijn> someone in here???
<ijn> ok thnks
<zoredache> ijn: add a 'launcher' to the bottem bar
<ijn> yes
<ijn> but how do I find the command
<ijn> to start the apps
<ijn> name ok
<ijn> description ok
<ijn> but command???
<zoredache> for firefox use 'firefox'
<zoredache> for other applications you kinda have to search around a bit
<ijn> pidgin??
<ijn> tilda?
<zoredache> pidgin is pidgin
<zoredache> I have no idea what tilda is
<ijn> just name not like this exe:firefox %U
<ijn> ??
<ijn> ok I'll try.
<ijn> not working with just name
<ijn> I need to know the command that start up the right app
<destroyer> hey everyone... i have a question regarding cursor size and themes.. my cursor size and theme won't change no matter what i do... either in xfce mouse settings or gcursor
<destroyer> the cursor size is proportional to my xserver only and never changes... any thoughts?
<evil_tech> ive no clue
<evil_tech> havent fiddled with things like that
<destroyer> well, the reason i need to now is because my xserver is 2699x1968 because i use multiple screens
<destroyer> and my cursor is HUGE
<destroyer> haha
<destroyer> it's so annoying. =(
<evil_tech> thats wierd mine always gets smaller the higher the resolution
<destroyer> yeah i don't get it... actually i can't change my themes in all four of my *buntu installs... wonder what's goin on?
<destroyer> maybe it's the nvidia driver
<destroyer> that's the only thing i have in common with them
<destroyer> because one is Ubuntu with compiz, one is fluxbuntu, this one is Xubuntu.. hehe it's a mystery
<destroyer> isn't there a way to manually force a cursor size?
<destroyer> some text config i can edit?
<evil_tech> only way i know how is to use the mouse preferences but you said that wasnt working
<destroyer> yeah it's weird, it only seems to make a difference over non-gtk apps like firefox
<destroyer> there it displays the correct size/theme
<destroyer> i've googled until i'm blue in the face and the ubuntu channel is exploding with people as usual, so i'll just ask here later.. thanks evil_tech
<destroyer> think i saw you the fluxbuntu channel
<destroyer> in the*
<evil_tech> indeed you have
<destroyer> i was derbloodlust if you remember
<evil_tech> vaguely
<evil_tech> :)
<destroyer> :D   they still haven't put out the final yet?
<evil_tech> which reminds me i need to go reinstall fluxbuntu.
<evil_tech> not yet
<destroyer> my rc1 works just fine
<evil_tech> ive been helping test the alpha build of xubuntu on the partition flux resided in
<destroyer> actually the one installed on here was the pre-rc
<destroyer> yeah i'm using xubuntu 8.04 as well
<evil_tech> only problem i had was the resolution thing. which was fairly easily fixed
<destroyer> in flux?
<destroyer> hmm... to be honest i didn't have too many issues... that's why i just left the pre-rc installed
<destroyer> and i use a 1920x1200 panel... ah but the nvidia driver fixes that for me... probably has something to do with my dang cursors
<evil_tech> lol
<destroyer> i know it doesn't have to do with my dual monitor setup because i could never change the size/theme before. i think i might have to take this one to the ubuntu forums
<evil_tech> good luck there
<evil_tech> that place is a mad house
<destroyer> yeah the irc channel, forget that...
<evil_tech> ok everytime i boot my machine i get the following error: fsck.ext3: unable to resolve UUID=long string fsck died with exit status 8
<evil_tech> then it kicks me to a maintenance shell.
<evil_tech> when i run fsck from there it completes and renders the system unbootable
<Norgur> hi
<evil_tech> hi
<destroyer> weird evil_tech...
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> specially since the system seems to be running fine
<destroyer> did you try changing the UUID to /dev/sdx1 in the boot params?
<destroyer> don't think that would be the issue but it's all i can think of
<destroyer> haha
<stone[no]> hva er irc adr til nasf?
<evil_tech> what?
<stone[no]> disregard :-/ wrong channel
<R3B3LX> wrong spot but u guys know of any shoutbox where u can also have a mic and talk
<R3B3LX> but u can also type
<magic_ninja> hmm this is strange
<magic_ninja> can't see how i'm using 18 gb
<evil_tech> bunch of files in home?
<magic_ninja> only 2 gigs
<magic_ninja> how do you check the size of a directory from terminal
<magic_ninja> see i got 5.3 files excluding /home and /media and /mnt and about 4 in /home
<magic_ninja> that leaves around 7 gigs unaccounted
<evil_tech> dh /location -h
<evil_tech> df
<magic_ninja> http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org/index.php?title=Explain
<magic_ninja> thinking of tryin that out
<magic_ninja> i was going to get a list of the utils i need
<magic_ninja> and just do a command-line install
<magic_ninja> i don't want a bunch of clutter anymore
<simtower> how do i stop the gnome fonts from becoming huge in xubuntu?
<simtower> i set my xfce font to 8 pt but in all gnome apps the font is giant, 28pt or more
<simtower> i just installed also
<simtower> how
<cheeseboy> can anyone help me with ad-hoc between xp and xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2007-12-12
<jjmiv> what's alpha one?
<jjmiv> oh, for teh next ubuntu version
<evil_tech> ?
<jjmiv> evil_tech: see topic
<evil_tech> i should have known that
<evil_tech> im helping test it
<evil_tech> bdur
<evil_tech> its been one of them days
<jjmiv> where do you get teh test images?
<evil_tech> the link in the MOTD
<evil_tech> https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/
<jjmiv> what's the PASTES for?
<jjmiv> found the ISOs
<Pumpernickel> The pastebin provides a way to share large error logs without flooding the channel.
<jjmiv> cool coo
<jjmiv> that is a smart idea
<simtower> uh
<jjmiv> is there a test ubuntu-server iso?
<evil_tech> should
<jjmiv> can't find it
<evil_tech> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-1/
<jjmiv> THANKs EVIL TECH!
<evil_tech> np
<jjmiv> how long have you used xubuntu?
<evil_tech> since warty
<evil_tech> 5.04 i think
<evil_tech> 4.10
<evil_tech> wow
<evil_tech> thats a long time
<jjmiv> yeah, wow
<jjmiv> warty was 4.109
<jjmiv> 4.19*
<jjmiv> 4.10*
<jjmiv> arg..stupid pinky finger
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> 3 years
<evil_tech> almost 4
<evil_tech> and i'm still der uber-n00b
<jjmiv> crazy
<jjmiv> heh
<jjmiv> ha, you can install Ubuntu on the PS3.....nerd
<evil_tech> hmm Brasero keeps accessing drives when you tell it to close after successful burn
<jjmiv> brasero is...?
<soldats> cd burning application
<jjmiv> that's what i figured
<march> n8
<soldats> ?
<march> Good night ;)
<march> It's 2:16 A.M. where I live :) CU
<Rafabe> hi
<Rafabe> is there anyone here who is very knowledgeable in linux troubleshooting, particularly issues with X and drivers?
<soldats> hello
<soldats> ha i saw your post on ubuntu and i was trying to think of how to solve it
<soldats> im not so sure though
<Rafabe> i think i'm going to have to format and reinstall. is there a "system restore" feature I could use in the future?
<soldats> i dont think so
<soldats> thats more of a windoze thing
<soldats> a reinstall should take bout 30 minutes
<seisen> what kind of problem is it?
<Rafabe> seisen: (pasted)  X will no longer boot after I changed drivers from the proprietary ATI to the open one. Reconfiguring xorg.conf (either directly or by running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) did not work
<seisen> that is weird
<seisen> do you have a backup xorg.conf file
<Rafabe> I had a low resolution, so I enabled the restricted ATI driver. It allowed me to use high resolutions. Then due to a bug in KDE and the proprietary driver (basically, the whole OS crashes if I try to switch users/start new X session), I switched back to Open driver...and X won't boot
<seisen> i see
<Rafabe> I did, and I tried replacing it with one from 2 days ago...no luck
<evil_tech> KDE?
<Rafabe> is the setting for which driver to use reall in xorg.conf?
<Rafabe> evil: I installed Xubuntu, then downloaded the KDE Desktop package yesterday
<evil_tech> ah
<Rafabe> what would happen if I reinstalled over this, without formatting?
<Rafabe> would I keep all my personal files/downloaded packages?
<Catoptromancy> depends
<Catoptromancy> I would make backups on unreplaceable stuff
<evil_tech> and use a different login name
<Catoptromancy> but if you dont format. it will probably save them
<Catoptromancy> resintalling OS just installs stuff to root
<Catoptromancy> so your /home should be untouched
<Catoptromancy> backups are a good idea anyway
<seisen> when you reinstall create a seperate /home partition
<Rafabe> thanks for the help
<evil_tech> wish you could put /home on a seperate drive
<Rafabe> it's OK, I'll use a different username
<Rafabe> i have one last idea...how can I install fglrx from the console? What apt command do I need to send?
<Rafabe> maybe by installing it, it'll implement its own settings
<seisen> do you mean downloading with apt-get
<Rafabe> yes
<evil_tech> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-fglrx?
<Rafabe> thank you
<evil_tech> i dont know if that is right
<evil_tech> just a best gues
<seisen> that is correct evil_tech
<evil_tech> it works
<Rafabe> says "couldn't find package xserver-xorg-fglrx"
<seisen> you need to enable the restricted repositories
<seisen> then it it will work
<Rafabe> how can I do this from the console? I already had that checked in the Ubuntu control panel, when I still had X.
<seisen> duh I see what is wrong the correct name is xorg-driver-fglrx sorry for that mistake I'm tired
<Rafabe> thanks, works now
<Rafabe> i thought it was weird that I couldn't google  "couldn't find package xserver-xorg-fglrx"
<seisen> np
<Rafabe> didn't work. Oh well, time to format. Thanks for taking the time to help me, guys. Have a good evening.
<Rafabe> err, not format, I meant reinstall over the current install :P
<evil_tech> why not just restore the backup xorg.conf
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> oh he left
<evil_tech> need my eyes checked
<jjmiv> EW, cpu too old for this kernel
<jjmiv> can you install a different kernel with the alternate install CD?
<somerville32> Why is your cpu too old for the kernel?
<somerville32> And are you running Xubuntu right now?
<somerville32> You can install another kernel while running and then reboot into it
<jjmiv> i installed ubuntu-server Handy 8.04
<somerville32> You might try #ubuntu-server for support than?
<somerville32> And Hardy is unsupported as it is unreleased
<somerville32> see #ubuntu+1
<jjmiv> my plan was to do some testing, install xorg after i finished install..then install xfce
<jjmiv> well...i'll check it out then...
<neur1> if I have a dual boot, and I reformat the partitions to add xubuntu will it find the other os's?
<somerville32> neur1, depends on how you do it
<neur1> example . . .
<somerville32> neur1, I'm afraid I need you to explain exactly what you're doing for me to answer.
<neur1> k
<somerville32> Reformatting a partition doesn't do anything but reformat a partition. I assume you're going to do something after that
<somerville32> What you do after that might auto-configure grub
<neur1> I have a dual boot intact but need to have a partition (new) for xubuntu
<jjmiv> that makes no sense...sine i have a p4 3.2
<somerville32> neur1, Well, when you install Xubuntu, you'll want to repartition. The install should auto-detect the other OSes
<somerville32> jjmiv, hmm?
<neur1> o.k.it will see the others and grub will do the work?
<somerville32> neur1, it should, yes
<somerville32> !grub | neur1
<ubotu> neur1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jjmiv> somerville32: not sure why it said "cpu too old for this kernel" when i have a P4 3.2
<jjmiv> eh...wait a sec
<neur1> thanks is this process succesful most of the time lol . . . or should I just keep two os's at a time
<somerville32> neur1, why would it not work? Just another item on the grub boot menu :)
<neur1> cool
<neur1> and I can add a home partition too
<jjmiv> gg, later guys
<neur1> is there a opacity setting for the top and bottom panels?
<neur1> opps never mind sorry
<neur1> thanks guys see you later
<mynyml> i'm trying to burn an iso image with xfburn and as soon as i click burn it gives me a 100% complete result window..
<mynyml> anyone's got any idea of why it thinks the job is done?
<mynyml> so apperantly xfburn doesnt do ISO.... o.0 ...
<neur1> is there an xubuntu forum?
<soldats> no
<soldats> dont believe so usually everything in the ubuntu forum should work fine
<neur1> o.k.
<gerro> hello everyone
<somerville32> hiya
<RobinReborn> does anybody know why ubuntu 7.10 gives me a unix prompt and says "no resume image" when I update?
<Catoptromancy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Catoptromancy> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<whyking> hi
<whyking> I want to install eclipse 3.3, but in the repos is only eclipse 3.2, whats the best way to handle that? use debian packages?
<benpicco> Hi, how to add aplications to the menu bar?
<TheSheep> benpicco: right-click and select 'add new item'
<benpicco> nothing happens if i do this in the Applications menue
<TheSheep> benpicco: ah, settings->menu editor
<TheSheep> benpicco: that's not a bar
<TheSheep> :)
<benpicco> well, i'd like to add something to e.g. education or Games - i can't find something like this in the menu editor
<TheSheep> benpicco: just create such a submenu, they will be "merged" then
<benpicco> ok, thx
<TheSheep> benpicco: make sure you add the submenu above the include
<bart1105> good evening, i just installed xubuntu gutsy on my laptop and now my boot up time is much slower
<TheSheep> benpicco: do you have printer?
<benpicco> TheSheep, erm not here but at home
<TheSheep> benpicco: sorry
<TheSheep> benpicco: wrong nick :)
<TheSheep> bart1105: fo you have printer? if not, you can disable cups, it will make it a little faster
<TheSheep> bart1105: in system->services
<bart1105> thesheep: thanx
<bart1105> thesheep: how long does it take for your login screen to be available? it takes around 3 to 4 mins for me
<TheSheep> bart1105: that's *much* too long!
<TheSheep> bart1105: is it eveyry time?
<TheSheep> bart1105: because it will check the disks once in a while, and then it can take long
<bart1105> thesheep: yes... i used the xubuntu desktop disc, i'm updating it now... hopefully it will be resolved
<TheSheep> bart1105: livecd is much slower too
<bart1105> thesheep: but i installed it on my system already? should i download the alternate and install again?\
<TheSheep> bart1105: no
<TheSheep> bart1105: they install exactly the same thing
<bart1105> thesheep: is there a way i can get the boot up to become verbose so i can see what's slowing it down?
<Norgur> hi
<TheSheep> bart1105: yes, edit as root the file /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options from your menu entry
<bart1105> thesheep: how do i edit as root??
<TheSheep> bart1105: open terminal and type 'sudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<bart1105> thesheep: ok, thanx
<bart1105> thesheep: to install openoffice i just type 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org' ?
<TheSheep> bart1105: better just use synaptic
<bart1105> thesheep: ok\
<student002> hello, I really need help getting the correct drivers..how can I test if it's working fine or not?
<student002> like how can I check if I have the right ones
<TheSheep> student002: if it works, they are right
<student002> TheSheep, what about 3d accelleration
<student002> see I'm having this problem with wine and no one in #winehq knows
<Norgur> knows what?
<student002> No one there knows how to solve the problem..they're only suggestion is that my 3d accel isn't working
<student002> <student002> hello, whenever I try to run wine..it creates a .wine folder in my home folder named something like .winZ82YIU
<student002> <student002> or something
<student002> <student002> and jams up my computer
<student002> that's my problem with wine
<student002> brb
<Proteus> hey, does anyone else have really weird problems with abiword? Like words randomly being deleted, disappeared, or changed as you type?
<Proteus> I'm trying to type a term paper and then wtf.
<Proteus> I've tried reinstalling and all that with no luck.
<bart1105> TheSheep: thank you.. it boots up fine now. should i install the restricted drivers?
<TheSheep> bart1105: depends whether you want to use them
<TheSheep> bart1105: what graphics card do you have?
<nopcode> Proteus: use latex
<TheSheep> nopcode: that's not really helpful
<jusama14> TheSheep, I'm back
<jusama14> I'm the guy with the wine problem
<nopcode> TheSheep: neither is WYSIWYG ;P
<Proteus> ok, seriously
<Proteus> I'm not using a rock and chisel
<Proteus> I need grammar correction and pretty buttons
<nopcode> i bet emacs does that
<nopcode> somehow
<Proteus> yeah, it probably does
<Proteus> BUT I'M NOT DOING THAT
<TheSheep> nopcode: that's irrelevant, abiword should work
<jusama14> how can I check if my 3d accel is working?
<nopcode> but tex is the right way to do it
<TheSheep> Proteus: maybe you could look if the bug has been reported and if not, report it?
<TheSheep> jusama14: try running glgears
<jusama14> glxgears right?
<TheSheep> nopcode: I know that, you know that, so what
<Proteus> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575393
<nopcode> TheSheep: so well, abiword is irrelevant
<Proteus> I guess I'm not the only one with the problem
<TheSheep> nopcode: it's included in xubuntu, so it's supported, if you can't help, don't troll
<bart1105> TheSheep: it's an Ati 200m chipset
<jusama14> back..my computer jammed when I typed in glxgears
<jusama14> I had to force restart
<TheSheep> jusama14: what graphics card do you have?
<jusama14> some onboard via
<TheSheep> bart1105: if you plan on using 3d acceleration, restricted drivers might be helpful
<jusama14> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<bart1105> ok.. thanx
<TheSheep> jusama14: S3
<jusama14> s3? yeah what does that mean?
<TheSheep> jusama14: I don't know if it has 3d acceleration and whether it's supported under linux
<TheSheep> jusama14: S3 is the name of the company that produced this graphics card
<jusama14> TheSheep, I know in the previous versions of xubuntu I had this same problem and it took me a while with someone on here to get it working
<TheSheep> jusama14: maybe look at the forums, it might be documented
<jusama14> on this very same computer...glxgears used to work
<jusama14> ohk
<jusama14> dang computer froze again
<jusama14> TheSheep, this guy has the same card as mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439590
<jusama14> he has it working
<jusama14> can anyone help?
<bart1105> does anyone have an hp dv series laptop?
<bart1105> does anyone have an hp dv6000 series laptop?
<Emof> How do i disable the automatically launching of Totem when I insert an audio cd (I don't want any program to launch)
<TheSheep> Emof: in thunar go to edit->settings->advanced->configure volume manager
<TheSheep> s/settings/preferences/
<ablomen_> TheSheep, heh he left already ;)
<TheSheep> noooooo
<ablomen_> :P
<TheSheep> come back, I want to help you
<garuhhh> hi! i need help installing my TNT2 M64 driver...downloaded the driverfrom nvidia, am having problems with precompiled kernel
<TheSheep> garuhhh: just install the driver from the ubntu trepositories
<TheSheep> repositories
<garuhhh> TheSheep: thanks..my problem is my pc is not directly connected to theinternet
<TheSheep> garuhhh: synaptic has an option to generate a script that you can run on another computer to download packages
<TheSheep> garuhhh: or you can download them manually from packages.ubuntu.com
<garuhhh> TheSheep: oh? reallly?! didn't know that!how?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: it's in the menu
<garuhhh> TheSheep: hmmm...i'll check it later at home.. anyway, i'll drop by the ubuntu site now..
<TheSheep> I'm not entirely sure, but I though that the cd includes the restricted drivers now
<garuhhh> TheSheep: what are restricted drivers?
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bulio> can I install xubuntu on top of normal Ubuntu?
<thomas__> bulio yes, run the command: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<bulio> ok, thanks
<mrmonday> What's the command to run the XFCE settings manager?
<Catoptromancy> xfce + tab
<mrmonday> thanks
<liddan> I just installed xubuntu and I am unable to watch flash content in firefox. Even though flashplugin-nonfree is installed. Firefox does not seem to detect the plugin. Tried reinstalling firefox and the plugin without success. Firefox detects the open source plugin if I install it. But that plugin seems unable to handle any of the flash content properly. How can I get firefox to detect the plugin?
<seisen> how did you install flash?
<liddan> "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" also tried through synaptic and using firefox own install program
<seisen> make sure that its installing because I had problems about a week ago with not installing at the end
<liddan> Hmm, is there a way to check if it is properly installed?
<stone[no]> http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<seisen> what I had to do was manually install the package from the adobe website
<liddan> Hmm, seems the installer does not support 64-bit.
<seisen> thats why its not working
<seisen>  let me find the link to help you
<seisen> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.08.16/flash-and-64-bit-systems/
<liddan> I will try that, thanks alot!
<seisen> np
<liddan> I should have payed more attention: "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" "The Flash plugin is NOT installed." For some reason it is marked as installed.
<stone[no]> the .deb expects ver 9.0.48, adobe has changed it to 9.0.115
<seisen> I ran into the same problem
<stone[no]> I've got ver 9.0.48. I still have a copy in my cache if your interested.
<liddan> It is marked as Bug #173890. I guess they are working on it. Thanks stone.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173890 in flashplugin-nonfree "flashplugin-nonfree fails to install... new version?" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173890
<krzysz00> Is there a Xubuntu screen magnifier?
<krzysz00> Is Xubuntu 8.04 stable?
<eldonz> I've tried to install xubuntu on a 586 mini-PC but get "No installable kernel was found". Any suggestions?
<elbing> wtf "mini-PC"?
<elbing> if it's i586 generic kernel should work
<eldonz> An SiS 586 compatible processor with 128 MB RAM and 2 GB CF card
<TheSheep> what's sis 586?
<eldonz> The alternate CD seems to work fine
<eldonz> Sis made the processor
<psych> parted just crashed when creating/formating new partitions
<elbing> huh I don't know if kernel still support cyrix and sis, but alternate cd should help you
<psych> and installer disappeared
<psych> i got 3 non-working partitions
<evil_tech> i would imagine that it should work fine as long as they are x86 procesors
<elbing> psych: what kind of hdd has your machine? sata ide?
<psych> ide
<eldonz> Is there a way to tell the installer to use a generic processor kernel?
<psych> 160gb ide
<psych> laptop
<elbing> has it "ide emulation" in BIOS?
<elbing> some HP series has troubles with it
<psych> nope
<psych> its an old toshiba celeron 1ghz
<elbing> is there any other os in hdd?
<psych> it was an empty hdd
<psych> right from store
<psych> elbing, would help if i create all those partitions before run the installer?
<elbing> I thought that, but I thought you don't want make it too :p
<elbing> yes I would try that way
<elbing> or leaving to installer parting itself with no hand
<psych> i just installed windows
<psych> when X starts
<psych> i get a black screen
<elbing> video?
<psych> so i need to use my old xorg.conf (gentoo box)
<elbing> intel, ati?
<psych> i830M
<psych> and after that, 'episode'
<elbing> try i810 with 1024x768
<psych> i cant run x
<elbing> as driver, of course
<psych> how i can change
<elbing> I've got an i845G running in that mode
<psych> i thought about use vga=normal
<psych> at boot
<elbing> well ctrl-alt-F1 and vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psych> ic
<elbing> at boot?
<psych> but sometimes
<psych> x crashes everything
<psych> console and etc
<elbing> humm don't care about boot, when you change intel driver to i810 boot will be normal
<psych> so i cant ctrl+alt
<psych> framebuffer worked fine
<elbing> humm... vesa
<elbing> boot in single user mode
<elbing> you can edit xorg and try vesa
<psych> i would like to have a non-x installer
<elbing> or i810 directly
<psych> but i havent a cdrw
<psych> i810 was what i used
<elbing> yah, xD I hope opensolaris support my sound card soon too xD
<psych> but with aiglx
<elbing> I've got compiz qith that chip
<elbing> *with
<psych> i ran beryl for couple weeks
<elbing> beryl is out of support
<psych> i ran it when it was :)
<elbing> beryl worked for me well with i845G
<psych> compiz than beryl than compiz
<psych> thats weird
<psych> xorg can share 64mb of my ram
<psych> bios, only 8mb
<elbing> in any case, compiz script must be edited with a card with less than 64MB
<elbing> so, with that ram you are very patient
<psych> ive 512ram
<psych> but the video card is poor :)
<elbing> very patient... in these days half GB is not great yet
<elbing> but to play doom with an opengl port very nice :p
<psych> hehe
<psych> i was playing medal of honor
<psych> windoze :)
<psych> allied assault
<elbing> oh my favourite game
<elbing> there is a port in iccubus.org
<psych> nice
<elbing> you just need the CD's
<elbing> about other games from ID Software you just need *.pk3 files (quake4 is nice in linux too)
<neur1> anyone know where to find the conky file?
<evil_tech> conky?
<neur1> the file so I can customise it
<neur1> .conkyrc
<evil_tech> well you can type locate conky in a terminal and that will look for it
<evil_tech> or you could do ls / | grep conky
<neur1> in the terminal?
<evil_tech> yeah
<neur1> o.k.
<neur1>  this exact command? = / | grep conky
<neur1> i get : / : is a directory
<evil_tech> just a sec
<neur1> k
<evil_tech> no the command is: ls / | grep conky
<neur1> k
<neur1> what charecter is that before s?
<evil_tech> an l
<evil_tech> L
<neur1> k
<evil_tech> basic command line commands man basic command line commands (say that 5 times fast :P )
<evil_tech> ls, grep, locate, find, mkdir, rm, cp, mv, touch
<evil_tech> you should google those. all very handy commands for basic file management from a terminal
<neur1> k
<neur1> thanks
<evil_tech> np
<aladdinsane> I know im not the only one with this problem, but how do i get my Ati Radeon 7200 to work at least half decently, right now im using the "radeon" driver in ubuntu and i have no problems at all with doing normal stuff, but as soon as a little 3d comes into play it goes slooooooow...help?
<stone[no]> the free radeon driver does not supprt 3d, as far as I know
<stone[no]> install the non-free
<aladdinsane> yes but as far as i know there isn't one
<aladdinsane> i havent found one for Radeon 7200 anyway
<evil_tech> nor is there one for the mobility radeon 7500 in my thinkpad
<aladdinsane> there is one for Radeon 9XXX and above though
<stone[no]> how about those released by ATI?
<aladdinsane> evil_tech: have you looked around?
<evil_tech> not yet
<aladdinsane> stone[no]: there are no released by ati for linux, as far as i can see
<stone[no]> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<aladdinsane> stone[no]: yep, been there done that
<aladdinsane> still no support for my 7200
<stone[no]> I don't any other option, sorry mate.
<stone[no]> know any other*
<aladdinsane> i dont think there is an official solution, but maybe someone out there has managed to get it to work in some magical way
<stone[no]> don't buy ati in the future, their linux driver suppor stink... ;)
<stone[no]> support
<Sulle> annyone here ? :P
<stone[no]> hello
<Sulle> what program can i use to see ram usage etc that is on my desktop?
<evil_tech> free -m
<evil_tech> from the terminal
<stone[no]> aladdinsane: How 'bout xserver-xorg-radeonhd or xserver-xorg-radonhd-c?
<stone[no]> Not sure if those will help
<aladdinsane> stone[no]: i got a tip now to activate Direct Rendering, you know anything about that?
<stone[no]> not much, all I know is that my old radoen card was a big hassle to get working on my gentoo box...
<stone[no]> I think it has something to do woth memory access
<aladdinsane> ok, yes after scanning the net for a solution i have realized that there might be no solutions..well, just have to keep away from 3d i guess..
<stone[no]> Sometimes begin a linux user is a drag, 'cus your dependant on vendors to release drivers or som smart guy to make them...
<somerville32> stone[no], Isn't it the same deal with Windows? :P
<evil_tech> :)
<evil_tech> that is true
<stone[no]> somerville32: Hmm, in 'indows there are allways drivers available, though they sometimes mess up the system ;)
<somerville32> That is a fallacy
<stone[no]> somerville32: explain please :)
<somerville32> Especially when it comes to Vista
<somerville32> There are a lot of devices that don't have drivers yet
<somerville32> If you mean there are "generic drivers", linux has those too (ie. Vesa)
<stone[no]> somerville32: I've no experience with vista, thankfully. With every hardware I've bought there has allways been an included windows driver. I see your point on vista, I've heard similar complaints.
<seisen> With Vista half the programs that work in XP don't even work in Vista
<thegeeker> I just tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu under Gutsy today.
<thegeeker> Bravo to the xubuntu guys!
<ahillsbe> i am having problems with sdb
<thegeeker> Xubuntu with Clearlooks theme is better-looking than anything I could come up with in Gnome and KDE
<ahillsbe> can someone help with sdb read/mount problems
<march> hi
<ahillsbe> i cannot mount or view files in my sdb hdd
<seisen> what format is sdb
<ahillsbe> ntfs
<seisen> do you have ntfs-3g installed
<bart1105> good morning
<evil_tech> afternoon
<evil_tech> for me
<evil_tech> :)
<ja-barr> it's getting later in the afternoon
 * ja-barr = playing with a new wireless card
<bart1105> good day then...
<bart1105> it's around 7 am here
<march> 0:06 here ;)
<evil_tech> 15:06
<bart1105> cool
<march> n8
<bart1105> i'm a noob to linux, how do i set it up so that i can share my folders and view shared folders on windows machines on the home network?
<drc822> samba
<somerville32> !samba | bart1105
<ubotu> bart1105: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ahillsbe> yes i have ntfs-3g installed, but it does not see sdb
<bart1105> thanx. i'll try it
<daurnimator> hey
<daurnimator> audio isn't working on my comp
<daurnimator> says the device is unavailable or something
<daurnimator> mmmm
<daurnimator> skype was locking it
#xubuntu 2007-12-13
<tuga3d> hi all!
<tuga3d> how can i edit the icons associated to the file types?
<somerville32> tuga3d, I'm sure you can.
<tuga3d> yes, but how?
<tuga3d> i have some programs that i've compiled in my home directory and i wanna to associate the file extention to the programs and an icon.
<tuga3d> ??? anyone?
<bart1105> somerville32: i got it working but now its taking too long to shutdown, cifs vfs: server not responding
<somerville32> bart1105, try asking in #ubuntu-server :)
<bart1105> ok thanx
<demi`> hi, what's a good power management app for xubuntu? the cpu fan is running crazy non-stop, even if cpu usage is 1% >_>
<tuga3d> somerville32, can you please give me a hint how to do it?
<somerville32> tuga3d, I have no idea, I'm sorry :(
<somerville32> tuga3d, It most likely has to do with mime data though
<tuga3d> ok, thanks anyaway ;)
<tuga3d> one more question, what is lighter xubuntu or fluxbuntu?
<seisen> fluxbuntu
<tuga3d> thanks seisen
<smfenn> hello
<thruxton> hi
<smfenn> i'm having some issues with my xubuntu install, is this the right place to ask for support?
<thruxton> smfenn: sure, hopefully someone here can help
<smfenn> I'm using an old 433htz G4 mac and i've managed to get it installed, but when I boot up, I get the bootlogo but then get a initramfs command prompt.
<smfenn> and can't get into xubuntu at all
<smfenn> unfortunately i'm a complete linux n00b, so i'm not sure what I can do to fix it.
<daurnimator> smfenn: I'm fairly newby too, but check your grub.conf to see if its using the correct hdd
<thruxton> well i think it would be good to disable the splash, so you see each boot message
<smfenn> and how would i do either of those options?
<daurnimator> boot live cd
<smfenn> and?
<daurnimator> open mousepad
<daurnimator> something like /grub/something/grub.conf
<daurnimator> in your installed version
<smfenn> what is mousepad?
<thruxton> daurnimator: if he cant boot it, he likely cant edit menu.lst
<smfenn> ahh.
<daurnimator> smfenn: simple gui text editor - like notepad on windows
<daurnimator> thruxton: surely he can boot the livecd... or how could he have installed it in the first place
<smfenn> well i used the alternative cd with video=ofonly
<daurnimator> welll.... sorry, out of my league :)
<smfenn> the plain old Live CD won't work on my macs.
<smfenn> that you for trying :)
<smfenn> thank*
<BuGSy> по русски кто говорит
<evil_tech> russian?
<BuGSy> yes
<evil_tech> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<BuGSy> evil_tech, whois me!
<BuGSy> i am in channel #ubuntu-ru
<smfenn> is there any one else out their who could possibly help with my problem please?
<somerville32> smfenn, what is your problem?
<daurnimator> :(
<daurnimator> compiz seems to keep closing itself
<daurnimator> next xubuntu better have it built in
<somerville32> daurnimator, You better grovel at my feet then :P
<daurnimator> ?
<somerville32> daurnimator, If you want compiz built in next release, you better start groveling at my feet :P
<daurnimator> you an admin or something?
<somerville32> We don't have admins
<somerville32> Just people who help develop Xubuntu :)
<daurnimator> surely someone heads up the project
<daurnimator> who sets the dates - who confirms things for real - who sets the goals etc
<somerville32> Well, we fall under Ubuntu governance
<somerville32> So, the TB and CC
<daurnimator> right
<somerville32> But we generally just do our thing anyhow, haha
<somerville32> mr_pouit is the lead of the Xubuntu project though
<daurnimator> right, you'd have to call him an admin then? ;)
<daurnimator> the  thing I'd like to see included in xubuntu is a simple gfx editor
<daurnimator> something like paint.net on windows
<somerville32> We include gimp, no?
<daurnimator> too advanced
<daurnimator> It needs to come with something simple
<daurnimator> even something like MSPAint is to windows
<daurnimator> something that anyone can open, and just knows how to use
<limbert65> Is there a way (is it advisable) to get the Firefox 3 beta using apt-get?
<seisen> ya install firefox granparismo
<seisen> its spelled something like tha
<somerville32> !find firefox
<ubotu> Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg (and 71 others)
<somerville32> !find firefox-3
<ubotu> Found: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-dev, firefox-3.0-dom-inspector, firefox-3.0-gnome-support, firefox-3.0-venkman
<somerville32> !info firefox-3.0
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<seisen> they must have changed it then
<limbert65> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 (should have tried that)
<limbert65> will that replace the existing firefox 2, or install alongside it?
<daurnimator> alongside
<daurnimator> and its called granpariso
<daurnimator> which I hate
<neur1> hello, can someone point out the folder the file =  .conkyrc is in thanks
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> I installd xfce 4.4.2 from source with installer fw days ago
<nikolam> Now I cant use keyboard layouts
<nikolam> how to make my keyboard behave again (alt+shift) for different language layouts
<nikolam> Should I install older xfce from distribution debs? and how?
<nikolam> I am running xubuntu 7.10 64bit
<nikolam> Help, anyone?
<tim_11> Hi
<tim_11> how do I isntall new icons ??
<tim_11> do u know?
<tim_11> please tell me to please how do I isntall new icons ?
<nikolam> Hm i think there is some tutorial on themes page
<nikolam> Also, you have user interface settings
<nikolam> and icon theme tab on it
<tim_11> no...
<tim_11> i wan to install NEW icons
<nikolam> xfce-look.org I think
<tim_11> yes I downlaod them but how do i isntall em?
<nikolam> i think there is some listed "theme" on that site, that includes some tutorial/howto
<tim_11> how do i isntall them after i downlaod them
<nikolam> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/HOW-TO++install?content=14906
<nikolam> tim_11, there it is. Just one search on page. i think there is more of it
<tim_11> it is hard....\
<tim_11> i can't understand how to do it
<nikolam> just unpack it in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/
<tim_11> ok cool
<nikolam> you need to unpack it as root beacouse it is system folder
<tim_11> how do i unpack it as a root?
<nikolam> so, therefore, use sudo tar -zxvf to unpack: sudo tar -zxvf cursortheme.tgz /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/icons/
<nikolam> OR open Thunar or other file manager as root and do the same
<nikolam> Alt+F2, gksu Thunar
<drc822> anyone use zsh?
<tim_11> was i suppouse to extract it to default ??
<idiocrash> anyone in here using openbox by any chance?
<neur1> why doesn't the server kernel connect wirelessly?
<nikolam> what is "server kernel"?
<nikolam> You think kernel in server version of xubuntu?
<nikolam> I don`t know if there IS server version of Xubuntu
<neur1> when I turn on my laptop I have two choices server and generic
<nikolam> Maybe server version of Ubuntu.
<neur1> wireless only works in generic, how come?
<nikolam> Maybe you could ask that question in some group/channel about Ubuntu Server
<neur1> I don't have ubuntu, it's xubuntu
<nikolam> So you are saying, there actually IS Xubuntu server edition. I dodn`t know that.
<neur1> I don't know it's listed in my grub
<neur1> when I turn on my laptop
<nikolam> You can choose what kernel will boot in sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst under default (by number)
<marybuntu> someone please remind me how to install skype via cli?  did it on my laptop, now trying to install on mom's desktop.  cnr client failed to install it.
<marybuntu> someone please remind me how to install skype via cli?  did it on my laptop, now trying to install on mom's desktop.  cnr client failed to install it.
<mikubuntu> dr_willis, you helped me install skype on mom's desktop a few mins ago... now i am having a problem installing linspire's cnr plugin on this laptop... getting this error msg:
<mikubuntu> Dependency is not satisfiable: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6-3.53  any idea what i need to do?
<gerro> heeelp the gnome people removed screen saver advanced features from gui!
<gerro> sorry just commenting never saw this before know if someone submitted a xubuntu bug yet?
<gerro> hmm wait didn't 7.04 use xscreensaver instead?.. wonder if option to go back to that
<Proteus> Is there any way I could have the ability to switch between ubuntu and xubuntu on the same system?
<aboyousif> any help with install lighttpd and mod_fastcgi on xubuntu gutsy ?
<TheSheep> aboyousif: what seems to be the problem?
<BUGabundo> are ppl having trouble with touchpads on laptops with gutsy ?
<thegeeker> My Thinkpad T30 works fine
<Norgur> hi
<thegeeker> lo
<bgergo94> hi
<bgergo94> i have a problem with the xubuntu
<Norgur> metaquestion^^
<bgergo94> when the comp is working a lot of small lines appears on the screen
<Norgur> what is it?
<bgergo94> it appears at 1024x768 60 Hz
<thegeeker> LCD or CRT monitor?
<bgergo94> when i raise the frequency there are more lines on the display
<bgergo94> LCD
<thegeeker> Video card and driver?
<bgergo94> my video card: Trident Cyberblade
<thegeeker> LCD usually uses a lower refresh, like 50Hz-60Hz
<bgergo94> but there isn't lower frequency then 60 Hz
<thegeeker> If the lines are not always there, I would be more inclined to blame the video card or driver
<bgergo94> how can i refresh the driver
<bgergo94> ?
<thegeeker> That is an excellent question, which I do not have the answer to
<TheSheep> bgergo94: you don't, it comes with the kernel
<BUGabundo> I have a collegue with a ultraportatil Fujitsu Lifebook
<BUGabundo> and can't make is thouch screen work
<BUGabundo> http://www.lowlevel.cz/log/pivot/entry.php?id=90
<BUGabundo> actually it works, but he is not able to calibrat it
<Twinkletoes> Does GDM require you to use the Gnome desktop, or can you use GDM and still use KDE etc?
<thegeeker> you can use xdm, gdm, or kdm and use gnome, kde, or xfce with any of them
<thegeeker> xdm is ugly though, so don't use that ;)
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: Ah, thank you - so when I log in, what is it that gdm does to start my preferred desktop?
<thegeeker> You need to pick your session
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: I'm asking because I installed xrdp, but when I remote login, I only get a crappy b/w desktop
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: Need to know what to tell xrdp to start my desktop
<thegeeker> Hm, I'm not sure how xrdp figures into it
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: If I wanted to say "start my desktop", which program (eg xfce) is it that I need to run?
<thegeeker> When you login locally you can choose your session among gnome/kde/xfce depending on what you have installed
<thegeeker> xfce4 maybe
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: Ok, thanks - I'll give that a whirl
<thegeeker> maybe not
<Jyzygzel-> how do you mount windows partitions?
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes: Ah-ha! startxfce4
<drc822> Jyzygzel-: samba
<drc822> !samba Jyzygzel-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba jyzygzel- - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: Thank you - I found that after your suggestion... I can type it in manually after getting that standard b/w desktop, but I need to work out how to make xrdp do that by defauilt ;)
<drc822> damn cant remember the syntax
<Jyzygzel-> MOUNT
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: Thank you for your help tho :)
<Jyzygzel-> not access them over network
<drc822> Jyzygzel-: install samba package, sudo mount -t smbfs //computer/sharename /mountpoint
<drc822> Jyzygzel-: u can also install swat to use a web-interface on them
<drc822> if its easier for u.. or gsambad for a nice gnome interface
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes: I think this will do it for you: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/42362-start-xfce-gui.html#post229337
<thegeeker> put startxfce4 in your ~/.xinitrc file
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: Thank you :)
<martin_> hello, i have just installed conky on my xubuntu 7.10 and now i have a question: where do I make it startup with the system?
<TheSheep> martin_: system->autostarted applications
<martin_> I dont have anything like this:/
<thegeeker> Applications->Settings->Autostarted Applications
<martin_> aaa, yes:D great thanks:)
<martin_> and... how should the command look like, just: conky ?
<thegeeker> Pretty much however you would start it at the bash prompt
<martin_> ok:) thanks again:)
<aladdinsane> anybody know if it is possible to run Pigeon, Kopete and/or Thunderbird from a usb-stick in ubuntu, i.e. being able to move it between differnet xubuntu computers with all its settings/saves on the stick?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> how can i customize my panel to look the way i want?
<thegeeker> right-click the panel, choose customize panel
<Ben_Cs> can't i make the panel colorfull/picture?
<thegeeker> Hm, not so easy: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Ben_Cs> is there a web site with xfce customization and looks tricks?
<thegeeker> A Google search on exactly what you are trying to do is usually your best bet
<Ben_Cs> didn't find exactly what i was looking 4
<thegeeker> the link above tells you how to change the panel color or put a picture into it
<Ben_Cs> yes. thank you
<pieisgood4589> Hi
<pieisgood4589> Bi
<sulle> everytime i start my Xubuntu i get "check forced".. what can i do to fix this ?
<thegeeker> sulle: maybe this will help: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/12/tuning-the-filesystem-check-at-bootup/
<TheSheep> sulle: also, shutting down properly would help
<thegeeker> True, you shouldn't get that every time unless you are pulling the power plug instead of going through shutdown
<evil_tech> that or you interupt the check
<thegeeker> Good point
<sulle> should i do a fcsk?
<thegeeker> Let it finish once and you won't see it for another 30 reboots
<sulle> i do. i restart and it pops right back up.
<thegeeker> Unless you pull the power plug
<sulle> have been this way for more than 1 month.
<evil_tech> does it find errors?
<sulle> not everytime....
<sulle> but bad blocks sometimes.
<thegeeker> yikes, get a new HD
<evil_tech> i would run a check of the hard drive with a diskette from the manufcaturer
<sulle> but it works greate if i boot in windows:S
<evil_tech> cause that sounds like failing hardware
<evil_tech> have you ran a scandisk or chkdsk from windows?
<sulle> yes. no problems
<evil_tech> wierd
<thegeeker> i don't think the windows scandisk will check the linux partitions
<evil_tech> no it wont
<evil_tech> but if it is the hard disk going bad its not going to be isolated to just the linux part
<thegeeker> so the bad parts are in the linux partitions
<sulle> would u recommend a fcsk ?
<thegeeker> I would recommend a new HD
<evil_tech> i recommend testing the drive with the manufacturers utility
<evil_tech> run the full read scan and if it fails then you need a new hard disk
<sulle> okok
<evil_tech> if not then something is corrupting your filesystem
<stone[no]> sulle: Are you running a plain vanilla xubuntu install, no "exotic" software, boot options etc?
<sulle> nope. only changed theme and got vmware and some other software.
<stone[no]> what filesystem do you use?
<sulle> ext2
<sulle> stone[no]: norsk ?
<stone[no]> jepp :)
<sulle> :D flott =)
<stone[no]> sulle: How old is the hd?
<sulle> about 2 years.
<stone[no]> sulle: I guess you have the recents updates installed? You could also try to boot from an live distro and run the fsch on the unmounted hd... My two cents :)
<sulle> hehe okok.
<sulle> i can try=)
<stone[no]> sulle: you have the vmware player or virt machine?
<sulle> both
<stone[no]> I'm not sure but my guth feeling tells me the virt machine could be the culprint... Does it work the same way as xen?
<stone[no]> gut
<sulle> i dont know... i will try to fcsk from a live cd in a moment
<sulle> just taking a backup =)
<stone[no]> smart move :)
<sulle> hope so =)
<grout> how do i add shortcuts to my top bar like the firefox one??  I cant add them by dragging.
<thruxton> grout: right click on the panel and choose add new item>launcher
<sleepwalk> You guyus I need help.  My friend somehoq has over 200 panels on his desktop. They arejust small grey boxes.  I can only rempove them one at a time.   Any other suggestions on how to get rid of them?
<sleepwalk> Im using 7.10 xubuntu
<soldats> restart
<soldats> ?
<soldats> how did they get there
<sleepwalk> I don't know how.  He must had been messing with something.....I have restarted..no luck.
<zoredache> sleepwalk: probably all you have to do is delete the write set of .dotfiles
<zoredache> out of his homedirectory...
<zoredache> I am not certain but maybe the problem lives in .config/xfce
<zoredache> you could just make a backup of his home directory, delete everything, then add back things that are good
<sleepwalk> zoredache: I'll check that out. Thanks
#xubuntu 2007-12-14
<tuga3d> hi all.
<evil_tech> hi
<tuga3d> i've instaled some packages with checkinstall, but they are all instaled in the /usr/local how do i tell linux to search in that path for libraries, binaries, docs, etc.?
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> well linux has the equivalent of a path in windows
<evil_tech> can't remember how to set it though
<zoredache> are you sure /usr/local/bin isn't in your path already?
<tuga3d> i've edited the .bashrc file but i don't see any path there :(
<evil_tech> yeah that is a good point it should already be in there
<zoredache> try using the command echo $PATH... on my system it is '/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games'
<tuga3d> /home/tuga3d/soft/3delight-7.0.0/Linux-i686/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<tuga3d> i see that the binaries are there, but i also need the shared libraries :(
<zoredache> see, you have /usr/local/bin
<zoredache> why do you need libraries in your path?  that is pretty unusual.
<zoredache> are you sure you don't need to fix the library path?
<tuga3d> going to see.
<tuga3d> i've compile and instaled the latest makehuman and when i try to run it gives me this error
<tuga3d> makehuman: error while loading shared libraries: libmhgui.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tuga3d> yep, that librarie is in /usr/local/lib
<zoredache> hrm... you may need to tweak the make file, or perhaps do something in /etc/ld.so.conf, or /etc/ld.so.conf.d
<zoredache> I am not sure though...
<tuga3d> thanks zoredache i'm going to have a look in the ld.so.conf
<tuga3d> i'm going to google it first :) still learning
<tuga3d> :( file only says to look for all the .conf files in /etc
<tuga3d> is there a quick way to tell linux to use /usr/local as in /usr ?
<tuga3d> i've read in the ubuntu foruns that is a policy from Debian
<tuga3d> just have to add it to ld.so.conf
<tuga3d> thanks zoredache :)
<tuga3d> done, thanks guys. working now
<soldats> its always nice to see people solve their problems
<tuga3d> :)
<tuga3d> bye, gotta go
<neur1> hello what's the line to edit my grub menu.list?
<patrickneville_> hey i jsut installed xubuntu 7.10, and when i try to click on a window, it becomes de-selected
<patrickneville_> any ideas?
<crimsun> neur1: sudo $EDITOR /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neur1> o.k. i get command not found
<crimsun> well, I presume $EDITOR has been set/exported correctly
<neur1> dunno what's the stock xubuntu come with
<soldats> nano
<soldats> vim
<soldats> pico? maybe
<neur1> so sudo nano/  /boot/grub/menu.list?
<|slvmchn|> mousepad
<|slvmchn|> i think
<soldats> yes ^^
<|slvmchn|> anyone ever use emacs?
<neur1> yes i have mousepad
<soldats> no no
<soldats> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neur1> o.k.
<soldats> emacs has pong built into it
<soldats> i hate emacs though
<neur1> what if its blank
<soldats> then your blind
<soldats> sorry but i dont know it shouldnt b eblank
<soldats> if you spelled it wrong maybe??????????
<soldats> it woul dbe blanks
<neur1> lol it opens to an editor but it doesn't list anything
<soldats> did you spell correctly
<neur1> gonna try again
<patrickneville_> anyone know why/how to resolve windows being de-selected when y try to select them?
<|slvmchn|> hmm patrickneville_
<soldats> patrickneville_, it might have something to do with the focus settings so go to settings and then go to window manager tweaks and play around see if it helps
<|slvmchn|> check your window manager settings
<patrickneville_> thanks
<|slvmchn|> there's options for it
<|slvmchn|> like active window is where the mouse is
<patrickneville_> ahh okay i see it, ill try
<|slvmchn|> or if you need to click
<|slvmchn|> that's a wierd problem though
<patrickneville_> ive been using ubuntu but love xfce so i want it to work
<patrickneville_> yeah its really odd
<neur1> yes it open to a blank page
<soldats> hmm thats strange
<soldats> neur1, can you use thunar to browse for it
<neur1> yes
<neur1> try to open with mousepad, permission denied
<soldats> neur1, or type su and become root, then do nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<neur1> su nano . . .
<soldats> no i mean type "su" by itself
<soldats> then type root password
<soldats> then do nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<patrickneville_> its whenever i try to use xcompmgr or the xfce composite manager that it begins to mess up
<neur1> authentication failure
<soldats> neur1, do you know the roots passwor
<soldats> d
<soldats> ?
<neur1> yes
<neur1> same as my login password right
<soldats> if you do "su" you either need the roots password or the password on which your logged in
<soldats> i dont remember
<neur1> didn't have me do a separate when i installed just asked for one to keep things safe
<soldats> gksudo mousepad
<soldats> then search for the file
<soldats> i think the reason why it may be blank is because its owned by root
<patrickneville_> any idea why a compositor would make my windows loose focus?
<soldats> well im sure it had something to do with the focus settings in the compositor
<soldats> but i have no clue why i never use that stuff
<neur1> still blank but with a pink highlight warning
<soldats> neur1, gee well i have no clue as to why its blank. id suggest maybe asking in #ubuntu why its blank, theres more people over there
<neur1> weird huh
<neur1> why can't the server kernel connect wirelessly?
<soldats> http://pastebin.com/d6239cfd5 this is what mine says
<soldats> most likely because its a server type kernal and wireless is slightly unstable
<soldats> not suitable for a server
<neur1> mine is the same but also lists a server kernel
<neur1> thanks
<soldats> np
<R3B3LX>  wine is downloaded and i am trying to run tukanas hit generator using wine... when i download it it says error writing to the temporary location... how do i get it to work?
<R3B3LX> if this is the wrong place please tell me the right room
<Voyage__>  i dont care about the system........ i care about data. drives mounted......eg. a friend of mine, a virus can do any things what a user logged in can do.......for that  i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<soldats> you there
<soldats> Voyage__,
<Voyage__> ya
<soldats> i do not know a way to make it so you need a password for each file but you can make folders have permissions and only the users who have permissions can access them
<soldats> but also Voyage__ if you want to have a lot of private data consider using true crypt
<soldats> google it
<Voyage_> how can i do that?
<Voyage_> soldats ?
<soldats> google true-crypt for linux and it should tell you how to encrypt files so noone can see them or access them. if you change permissions do "man chmod" in a terminal
<Voyage_> k
<Voyage_> chmod is better
<soldats> but if your really serious about hiding your stuff true-crypt is the best thing youll ever need
<neur1> does anyone have dock apps they can recomend?
<soldats> for what compiz xfce gnome
<neur1> xfce
<neur1> did you see geubuntu?
<neur1> the dock it has on the bottom, a shelf?
<soldats> wells you can google linux dock apps or you can try gkrellm, you can do sudo apt-get install gkrellm"
<neur1> do you use that?
<soldats> gkrellm is pretty cool, there are many skins or themes you can use
<soldats> i used to use it
<neur1> i have conky
<soldats> i used it on fluxbox about a year ago
<soldats> i havent used that
<neur1> so we have a screen shot app?
<soldats> you mean do i have a screenshot
<neur1> a screenshot app in xubuntu
<soldats> ohoh yea
<soldats> should be in the applications menu
<soldats> apps > accessories
<neur1> yikes, can't find it
<soldats> ok well right click on the top task bar and go to add new item and scroll down until you see screenshot
<neur1> k
<neur1> found it, thanks
<corruptionoflulz> i just installed xubuntu, i have to say, i'm impressed with it.
<soldats> good
<soldats> i was too
<corruptionoflulz> i've been running ubuntu on my lappy for a while.. got annoyed with how slow a fresh install of XP was on gf's olddd lappy
<corruptionoflulz> so installed xubuntu, and am pleased with the results
<soldats> yea i ran ubunty on my pice of a desktop and it got so damn slow but now im doing decent with this
<belphegor> hi, can someone help me? i am trying to get my x server to see a font i've installed to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/myfonts.. they all show up in OO and other programs, but xfontsel doesn't pick it up and i need it to for my xscreensaver lock theme. anyone know what's up? thanks!
<neur1> this (xfce) is better than gnome, to me
<belphegor> xfce is much better than gnome
<belphegor> :D
<corruptionoflulz> neur1: it's all about finding what fits your needs best
<neur1> i like the right click menu option
<corruptionoflulz> i do too, except for some reason it's not bringing up the menus when i right click right now... on the install i just did
<belphegor> the xscreensaver lock is looking for "-*-neuropol-*-r-*-*-*-80-*-*-p-*-iso8859-1" and i have neuropol installed, it just doesn't recognize it..
<belphegor> any ideas?
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, you may have to open the mouse setting and set it yourself sometimes it wont do it automagically
<corruptionoflulz> ah, thanks
<soldats> belphegor, there is a setting to say let xfce manage fonts if you turn it off it may work from what i hear
<belphegor> Hmmm... any idea where?
<belphegor> i patched xscreensaver with a non-ugly lock screen, and everything is perfect except for the font... on the site it explains "The default theme uses the Neuropol font. This is a free font available on all font sites, use Google to search for it. Download and add it to the X server font directory. If the font is unavailable, the theme will revert back to the default XScreenSaver fonts."
<belphegor> which seemed pretty simple, but...
<corruptionoflulz> the fun part is, i installed xubuntu in japanese (gf is japanese) so now i'm limited to reading some of it, and guessing the rest
<soldats> belphegor, i have no clue where it is i saw it one but im not sure where to fix the font problem
<soldats> corruptionoflulz, apps > settings > desktop and on the second tab click the add menu to right clikc
<belphegor> hm i'll keep looking... i might have to set up an x font server
<corruptionoflulz> ah, thanks, got it.
<belphegor> i used to like gnome... then i started to like fluxbox a lot... then i found xfce, a perfect balance of what i liked about both of them
<soldats> yea i usually choose enlightenment but im felling lazy these day
<belphegor> i tried to mess with it, but there's just too much to change about it... xfce is great for me, especially with compositing
<belphegor> i run it with compiz, and the way the xfce panels are i can have a perfectly open desktop
<soldats> i wish i had a window manager that booted to cli only but had miltiple graphic windowed support so i could still use firefox to watch vids, in reallity firefox is the only thing i really need for gui and i only use it to watch videos
<belphegor> way more open than fluxbox
<belphegor> haha, yeah... i'm pretty sure i could survive with Cubuntu just fine, :D
<belphegor> but, nothin is more fun then full-blown compiz fusion+xfce
<soldats> bah i agree it looks awesome and its fun to show off but i prefer CLI
<soldats> noone ever wants to use my comp if i boot to cli only
<belphegor> got a crazy x server setup... a 1920x1200 display with a 1024x768 CRT sitting on its shoulder (only way it would fit in here), so the server comes out to 2699x1968. hehe
<soldats> crazy
<soldats> sounds rad though
<belphegor> a lot of deadzones, but it's awesome to see the mouse go from one monitor to the next nearly seamlessly
<belphegor> or, two nearly-monitor-sized deadzones
<belphegor> haha
<neur1> does compiz need certain plugins and or apps to adjust it
<soldats> yes
<belphegor> yeah. but it comes with it if you use synaptic
<belphegor> pretty sure the plugins are dependencies
<belphegor> without the plugins, you couldn't move your windows or do much of anything with it running
<neur1> my card had a hard time with ubuntu default tho
<belphegor> hm, what kinda card do you have?
<corruptionoflulz> i think canonical made a mistake by having compiz on by default.
<belphegor> no they didn't! not for me  :D   runs perfectly out of the box
<neur1> intell 945?
<corruptionoflulz> belphegor: just because it works for you doesn't mean it's working for the tons of people who have problems with it.
<belphegor> yeah i realize that, it was a lighthearted comment..
<neur1> i like what did work tho . . .
<belphegor> that's what xubuntu and the lighterweight alternatives are there for
<corruptionoflulz> well it's just that they knew compiz was still unstable, yet enabled it by default
<belphegor> yeah enabling by default was kinda crappy, i agree
<neur1> lol
<belphegor> in fact, i couldn't use it as my usb linux w/persistence because if i booted onto another computer, it would break instantly
<belphegor> because of compiz
<belphegor> any compositor would do that
<belphegor> even the xfce one
<belphegor> but leaving it off kept it stable as a rock
<neur1> just sqeeking by with the xfce one
<belphegor> any idea what your video ram is, neur1?
<belphegor> er, what kinda processor and ram, while you're at it? just curious
<neur1> umm nope
<belphegor> hehe, ok
<neur1> dual core
<neur1> 2gb ram
<belphegor> well, there are some settings and processors you can disable or change to make it run better
<belphegor> ah you should run compiz like a champ
<belphegor> is it a laptop?
<neur1> i think its just the card, lappy
<belphegor> settings and plugins***
<belphegor> long day
<belphegor> is it an HP?
<neur1> yes
<belphegor> a DV6000?
<neur1> yup
<belphegor> man you can run that just fine!
<belphegor> hehe
<belphegor> a friend of mine has the same dang thing and complained about his awful intel vid card, but his compiz runs perfectly... what didn't work for ya?
<neur1> it works but comes and goes too somtimes
<neur1> not stable
<belphegor> what do you mean by comes and goes?
<belphegor> hm
<belphegor> xubuntu, right?
<belphegor> you might need to enable glx or whatever... my nvidia driver takes care of a lot of stuff for me, i need to ask my friend what he did to get compiz to work right with his card
<neur1> yes xubuntu is fine, i meant the default in ubuntu (plus extras)
<belphegor> since you guys have the same exact setup
<belphegor> well, gnome is a bit more resource-intensive... but he was able to run it fine with KDE, which is even more of a resource hog
<belphegor> it's probably your glx and 3d acceleration setup.. if it's poor performance
<belphegor> by "not stable" what do you mean, specifically? it crashes completely? goes slow?
<neur1> stalls (freezes) or is glitchy
<neur1> i'm pretty happy with xubuntu
<belphegor> have you tried it with xfce? it works great in xfce as well, most likely it'll run better
<neur1> no that's what i was wondering
<belphegor> yeah it works great in xfce
<neur1> what plugins and apps are needed besides compiz
<Twinkletoes> I've just installed xrdp but when I connect from a Microsoft RDP client, there is quite a delay for mouse movement, like the xrdp-vnc connection is struggling.  I tried to select xrdp-rdp instead, but it just says "error connecting, some problem".  Any ideas?
<neur1> the list is scary to decipher
<belphegor> just type this in a terminal "sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager emerald"
<belphegor> and your pw, and it'll get all the dependencies you need
<neur1> that would be enough?
<belphegor> yep, it will need more dependencies so i'll grab plugins and whatnot
<belphegor> it'll*
<belphegor> try it and see... then you will need to add compiz to your Autostarted Applications
<neur1> o.k. it's workig (downloading
<neur1> )
<belphegor> but it'll take some time to DL and install
<belphegor> :D
<belphegor> let me know when it's done
<neur1> i can always do a fresh install if i go haywire lol
<belphegor> yeah i did that too when i first started... you'll learn a lot
<neur1> Setting up compiz (1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1) ...Processing triggers for libc6 ...ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<belphegor> yeah it'll finish, you'll know when it's done
<neur1> thats it . . . now i gotta conf and find it
<belphegor> finished?
<neur1> yup
<belphegor> go to Settings > Autostarted Applications
<belphegor> then Add
<belphegor> you can put Compiz-Fusion or whatever for Name and Description
<|slvmchn|> for the dual core onboard intel machine, that's pretty much hwat my laptop is, how did compiz run?
<belphegor> but for Command you need "compiz --replace&"
<belphegor> then, ok
<|slvmchn|> and additionally when you launch another 3d app is that gonna run slower
<belphegor> compiz runs amazingly well on low resources sometimes... depends on how your plugins are set
<belphegor> and your vid card
<belphegor> ... and your ram.. and everything else
<belphegor> got that neur1?
<|slvmchn|> cool, i'll have to give it a shot
<neur1> whats the name i enter?
<|slvmchn|> can you run compiz over any window manager?
<|slvmchn|> or just gnome/xfce/kde
<belphegor> mainly just those AFAIK
<|slvmchn|> will it work on fluxbox, blackbox, any of those
<|slvmchn|> yeah i figured as much
<belphegor> compiz IS the window manager
<|slvmchn|> oh really?
<belphegor> neur1, you can put whatever you want
<|slvmchn|> i thought it ran on top of window managers
<belphegor> for name and description
<belphegor> nope, it takes over them... Gnome isn't a window manager, but Metacity is gnomes WM
<belphegor> and Fluxbox IS a WM, unlike Gnome, so that's why compiz won't work with it
<neur1> so log out? then see . . .
<belphegor> wait hold on neur1
<neur1> k
<belphegor> go turn off your compositor for safe measure
<belphegor> because you won't use that one anymore
<neur1> oh yea . . .
<belphegor> Settings > Window Manager Tweaks
<neur1> got it
<belphegor> yeah log out and log in... if it runs slow you might have to tweak it to get it to run smooth
<neur1> be back
<belphegor> alright
<corruptionoflulz> gstreamer vs. xine, why use one over the other?
<belphegor> preference?
<belphegor> hehe
<neur1> i'm back, i have no window decorations
<belphegor> hehe, okay, open up Settings > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<belphegor> go to where it says Window Decorations
<neur1> then
<belphegor> see where it says Command?
<neur1> o.k.
<belphegor> add "emerald --replace"
<belphegor> no quotes
<belphegor> you can log out then back in, or open a terminal and type "sudo killall compiz" then "compiz --replace&" on the next line to restart compiz
<belphegor> make sure that the Window Decoration plugin is on, of course
<neur1> hmm can't find the command box
<belphegor> click on Window Decoration
<belphegor> it'll take you to a plugin options menu
<belphegor> 4th from the bottom
<belphegor> find it?
<neur1> yes window decoration
<belphegor> yeah click on the picture or whatever
<neur1> k
<belphegor> and it will open up options to it
<neur1> k
<belphegor> and type "emerald --replace&" without the quotations
<belphegor> where Command is
<neur1> ok
<neur1> emerald --replace
<belphegor> yeah or with an & symbol at the end if you want
<belphegor> you can close the entire window now
<belphegor> open up a terminal... and type "sudo killall compiz"
<belphegor> enter your pw, then type "compiz --replace&"
<belphegor> with the & symbol for sure this time
<corruptionoflulz> so in gnome, i just hit go -> network to get to my shares, but in xfce i can't seem to find anything like that
<belphegor> System > Shared Folders
<belphegor> dunno if that'll help
<corruptionoflulz> i suppose it doesn't help that i'm using it in japanese, lol
<belphegor> hehe i was thinking that earlier
<corruptionoflulz> i can read a fair amount, but not enough
<belphegor> how's it goin neur1?
<neur1> can't input into term it's salled
<neur1> stalled
<belphegor> ok, just log out then back in
<belphegor> easiest way to do it
<belphegor> haha
<neur1> k
<corruptionoflulz> hrmm, still can't figure out how to access shares
<corruptionoflulz> trying to type them in manually doesn't allow me to do it either...
<belphegor> corruptionoflulz, try this in terminal "sudo shares-admin"
<corruptionoflulz> ah, thanks
<belphegor> np
<corruptionoflulz> 4eeeeeeeee```````ZA
<corruptionoflulz> thanks cat.
<neur1> yikes  . . . doesn't work
<bigal> do hsf's usually have a thermal pad between them
<belphegor> ah i didn't see neur1 had come back.. wonder if it worked
<neur1> hello
<thyrax_afk> hello
<neur1> do you know any good dock apps?
<corruptionoflulz> alltray
<corruptionoflulz> i assume it'd work in xfce, haven't tried though
<neur1> so anyone got any good apps they can't do without?
<Proteus> Anyone awake?
<Twinkletoes> Yeah
<Proteus> I wanted to try out ubuntu, so I installed ubuntu-desktop and logged in. Didn't like it (to heavyweight for my system), but now that I'm back in xubuntu it's still using nautilus for everything. Which is slow as all fuck and takes up a ton of memory
<Proteus> I had been using dolphin and thunar until now
<Proteus> I need to figure out how to change the default file manager
<Proteus> since waiting a minute and a half just to open a 'save as' window is really getting on my nerves
<Catoptromancy> Proteus, try removing nautilus?
<Proteus> will do
<neur1> anyone try geubuntu desktop?
<neur1> hey thegeeker
<thegeeker> good morning
<march> good morning :)
<neur1> morning, you guys ever try the geubuntu desktop?
<neur1> enlightenment
<thegeeker> I tried enlightenment. I felt frustratamented by it.
<thegeeker> But I am old and inflexible
<neur1> can't get the panel to change color
<thegeeker> neur1: I just tried this one and it worked: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2861713#post2861713
<thegeeker> neur1: You will have to kill and restart xfce4-panel for it to take effect
<thegeeker> neur1: Or logout and back in to xfce
<neur1> k
<thegeeker> neur1: any luck?
<gerro> merry christmas!
 * gerro finally got his eggnog :)
<neur1> so I put it in my home folder?
<gerro> hmm anyone know this video card is? "SiS Mirage 1" think its made by intel heard someone refering to it as UMA. I was checking it out because think it has a coax connector so I can plug it into my tv or something
<gerro> neur1: no you drink the eggnog :P
<thegeeker> neur1: yes
<neur1> k be back
<thegeeker> neur1: you don't have to leave to do it
<neur1> don't have to logout
<thegeeker> neur1: no, just kill the xfce4-panel process and then run xfce4-panel &
<thegeeker> neur1: open a terminal and i'll walk you through it
<neur1> k i gotta rename the file
<thegeeker> neur1: did you uncomment the section for changing the panel color?
<gerro> he doing a .gtkrc-2.0 file?
<thegeeker> yes
<thegeeker> gerro: according to this post: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2861713#post2861713
<gerro> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48200/ that's one I have
<neur1> what do i have to uncomment
<thegeeker> gerro: he is changing the panel color
<gerro> yep its same post I read too
<gerro> sounds fun how you do that?
<thegeeker> neur1: you need to remove the # from before some lines below the section "xfce panel colors"
<gerro> kk brb
<gerro> neur1: if its jibbery its a command and if # is there it isn't doing its thing
<thegeeker> neur1: i will make a pastebin for you to copy and paste
<neur1> o.k.
<thegeeker> neur1: Make your .gtkrc-2.0 file contain this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48201/
<gerro> looks kind of funky.. menu color is same and mixer icon is same color as panel
<thegeeker> gerro: yeah, i don't think it looks good either
<gerro> perhaps a darker color..
<thegeeker> neur1: notice which parts I removed the # from, those are the important lines
<neur1> can i just use that one?
<thegeeker> neur1: yes, but it is a bright blue color
<gerro> think it has two panel colors
<thegeeker> neur1: you can change the color code on the bg[NORMAL] =  line to whatever you want
<gerro> I'm using the blue one with this added to config file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48203/
<thegeeker> gerro: in my pastebin i removed one of the colors
<gerro> neur1: if you go to change the text of terminal it lists the hex codes for different colors so its easy to pick what you like best
<thegeeker> I think the colors are just standard RRGGBB
<neur1> so like C7C7C7
<gerro> ohh that's good to know
<thegeeker> neur1: "#C7C7C7" would work
<gerro> isn't that the default panel color??
<thegeeker> heh, i don't know
<gerro> man such overkill just to change a few pixel shades lol
<neur1> it's white right now
<gerro> dude that's grey..
<thegeeker> he may be using a different theme
<neur1> um what i have stock is white
<gerro> thought he meant C7C7C7
<neur1> oh
<neur1> o.k. it's in
<thegeeker> neur1: now at the bash prompt you need to find the xfce4-panel process
<thegeeker> ps aux | grep xfce4-panel
<thegeeker> the number after your login name is the process id
<thegeeker> it is 17575 on my computer, but it could be anything on yours
<thegeeker> so to kill that process, you do
<thegeeker> kill 17575
<thegeeker> neur1: Got that yet?
<neur1> can my number be 27092 11676?
<thegeeker> neur1: i think you're looking too far
<thegeeker> neur1: it should be the number right after your name, the second column
<neur1> there to lines
<neur1> two
<thegeeker> neur1: the first line
<neur1> k
<thegeeker> neur1: so it is probably 27092
<neur1> o.k. it's gone
<thegeeker> neur1: your panels are gone?
<neur1> yup
<thegeeker> excellent
<thegeeker> now you need to restart the panel process with this:
<thegeeker> xfce4-panel &
<thegeeker> they should come back up, but with the new color
<neur1> k
<neur1> cool
<neur1> thank you
<thegeeker> you're welcome
<thegeeker> so to change that color, just change the color code in .gtkrc-2.0 then kill and restart the panel
<neur1> so now i just tweek the colors
<neur1> o.k.
<thegeeker> the panel process number will change each time, so you have to get the new number with the ps aux command
<neur1> o.k.
<gerro> my panel looks so sexy now ^^
<thegeeker> what color did you use?
<gerro> 0078B4
<thegeeker> nice
<gerro> oh and xfce4-panel --s by default can't quite read the rest think it has specific options when started normally
<gerro> neur1: killall xfce4-panel works too
<neur1> o.k.
<gerro> but sort of kills all them I mean if you want to just test one out
<gerro> I know some people like to go dual monitor and have different desktop themes so good to know
<neur1> thanks again thegeeker
<thegeeker> np, i learned something too
<gerro> apparently if your on pidgin and have no panel then exiting means you go offline
<thegeeker> gerro: hehe
<gerro> anyone know of a way to switch users yet have the current one stay logged in?
<gerro> I guess I would like have to start gdm on a separate tty and sort of cache the other user processes to disk
 * gerro has waaay too many icons and bookmarks
<gerro> neur1: welcome back
<neur1> lol logged out got bumped
<neur1> how do you guys post/stuff in html
<neur1> is it a site
<thegeeker> Check out the pastebin link in this channel's topic
<thegeeker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<neur1> o.k. so you input stuff then paste the url to share
<thegeeker> right
<thegeeker> you can actually collaborate with it too, change what was posted
<Shirowtaku> hello! can someone help me?
<neur1> nice, that's what they mean in ubuntu, instead of pasteing in here
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, maybe if you ask a more specific question
<thegeeker> neur1, right
<Shirowtaku> ijust installed xubuntu. now i wanted to drop an application button to the panel. it doesnt work like in gnome. is it possible?
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, I think you have to create the launch button. I don't know of a way to drag and drop one
<neur1> what app?
<Shirowtaku> thunderbird for example
<Shirowtaku> in ubuntu you can choose "add to panel" in xubuntu i can't
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, I was also surprised by that, but once you learn to make a launcher it's not too bad
<neur1> right click, add new item , launcher
<neur1> me too
<Shirowtaku> but than i just add an launcher for network apps, for example. not for just one specific application
<thegeeker> Add the first item in the list, called "Launcher"
<thegeeker> That creates an empty button where you fill in the name, command, and icon
<neur1> it's configurable for any app
<Shirowtaku> where can i find the command for the apps?
<neur1> just input thunderbird for thunderbird
<neur1> like using the prompt
<thegeeker> The best place I found was in Applications->Settings->Main Menu, then right-click->properties on the program you are trying to make
<Shirowtaku> hm, just typing thunderbird doenst work
<Shirowtaku> it cant be found
<thegeeker> do you have it installed?
<Shirowtaku> yes
<neur1> spell it correct?
<Shirowtaku> one moment
<thegeeker> thunderbird needs to be on the Command: line, not the icon line
<thegeeker> I made that mistake a couple of times
<neur1> me too
<thegeeker> seems like an unintuitive order of entry there
<Shirowtaku> i'm just uploading an screenshot
<Twinkletoes> Does anyone here use xrdp?  The X11rdp binary isn't compiled and I need it (instead of x11vnc)
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes, sorry, i always use NX
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: I would love to use NX but AFAIK it requires an NX client, where I just want to reply on Mircrosoft Remote Desktop
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: s/reply/rely/
<Shirowtaku> http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1oe8.png
<Shirowtaku> that's how i tried it
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes, there is a no-cost NX client available at http://nomachine.com/
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: The thin-clients I will be using don't have an NX client, they default to useing ICA/RDP
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, the command is case-sensitive, do not capitalize thunderbird
<Shirowtaku> i'm from germany by the way. guess you see it on the screenshot
<Shirowtaku> what do you mean with capitalize?
<neur1> thunderbird
<thegeeker> You have "Thunderbird", it should be "thunderbird"
<Shirowtaku> i'll try it
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes, ah, thin clients
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes, wish i could help you
<Shirowtaku> ok, it works. thanks!
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: You helped me the other day :)
<Shirowtaku> and that works with any application?
<neur1> should
<Shirowtaku> why do you guys use xubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<Twinkletoes> thegeeker: xrdp would work, except that because it uses a vnc connection, the mouse lags
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, you can make a launcher for any application that way if you can find the right command
<Shirowtaku> ok
<neur1> xubuntu yes
<thegeeker> Twinkletoes, yeah, that's why i stay away from vnc and rdp if i can
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, on my system, xubuntu uses about 100-150MB less RAM than Ubuntu running the same apps
<neur1> gnome is a eater
<Shirowtaku> it just runs faster? is it more costumiseable?
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, I use it because it uses less RAM and runs a bit faster than Gnome. It is almost as customizable, but those customizations are not as simple as in Gnome
<neur1> made mine look like fluxbox
<thegeeker> neur1, fluxbox is actually pretty easy to install in ubuntu
<neur1> yea but i like xfce a little more
<Shirowtaku> there's even a distri called fluxubuntu. the easiest way, i guess
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, i think it is still stuck in Dapper
<Shirowtaku> yes, it is, afaik
<neur1> tried the new fluxbox too light, gotta put too much stuff in
<neur1> fkuxbuntu
<neur1> opps
<thegeeker> I agree. I think Xubuntu strikes the right balance between resource-usage and usability for me
<Shirowtaku> does anyone else use apple hardware?
<Shirowtaku> ?
 * thegeeker hears crickets chirping
<neur1> mac? nope just hp
<neur1> intel
<Shirowtaku> which audio player do you use? amarok is good, but doenst really fit in xubuntu, does it?
<thegeeker> Shirowtaku, amarok works fine for me
<neur1> thegeeker you try puppy?
<thegeeker> neur1, i have tried puppy. it was impressive but not what I need from my system
<neur1> i use it in am old ibm
<neur1> an
<pappanz> neur1: may i know the hardware specs of that ibm pc?
<neur1> it's the stock 600e
<thegeeker> I ran Puppy from a USB flash drive on an old Gateway laptop: 64MB RAM and P-133 CPU, no hard disk
<neur1> 96mhz 288 ram pII
<thegeeker> 96?
<neur1> i know, that's what is listed in xproc
<thegeeker> I think P2 was 233MHz - 667MHz
<neur1> see that's what i thought too
<thegeeker> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:600E
<neur1> that's the one
<thegeeker> Throw 128MB in that and it would be a decent Xubuntu machine for web browsing and such
<neur1> gotta change the resolution from 24 to 16 or something
<neur1> or bit rate?
<neur1> puppy comes with xfce too
<neur1> firefox 11
<neur1> but you run as root
<neur1> http://dragon-puppy.uvadi.cz/viewpage.php?page_id=2
<neur1> thanks again see you later
<Voyage_>  the icon of firestarter turns red when an unauthorised access try is made and if it is visible in the tray always. i can observe that.      and any way. why does it disappears. how can i make sure it doest ?
<vinze> Voyage_, you mean it suddenly disappears after you started it or just that it doesn't appear when you login?
<Voyage_> mean it suddenly disappears after you started it
<vinze> That sounds like a bug to me
<Voyage_> 5 or 10 mins after . usually
<Voyage_> and it does appears at login.  (i read the faqs on the site) (but at login. it requires password from me everytime)
<vinze> Voyage_, there are a few similar bugreports:
<vinze>  the icon of firestarter turns red when an unauthorised access try is made and if it is visible in the tray always. i can observe that.      and any way. why does it disappears. how can i make sure it doest ?
<vinze> Woops, sorry
<vinze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/158053
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 158053 in firestarter "Firestarter GUI crashing repeatedly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vinze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/firestarter/+bug/120445
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120445 in firestarter "Firestarter firewall continuously crashes no matter which desktop or screen it's on." [Medium,Triaged]
<vinze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/174249
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 174249 in firestarter "firestarter closing unexpectantly" [Undecided,New]
<Voyage_> is there a way to make sure that a specific app is running all the time. and making it run when its not running. ?
<Voyage_> is there a way to make sure that a specific app is running all the time. and making it run when its not running in the sys tray?
<march> cu
<Midgetnator> hello guys.. I have xubuntu but it seems my hd has some bad sectors... is it ok to start the puppy linux live cd and try to e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 .... will it mark all the bad sectors i have on the harddrive and it wont damage my files?
<Midgetnator> ??????
<Midgetnator> joinh #linuxhelp
<Pumpernickel> Midgetnator: It's as you say.
<Midgetnator> thank you very much pumpernickel
<elfodomestico> hello, im installing 7.10 and i configure network ok but installer wont do it!
<elfodomestico> cant reach that machine!
<elfodomestico> so it stucks in analyzing the repo (or something, i installed it in spanish)
<elfodomestico> any known issues with 7.10 inst and networking?
<thegeeker> you get a valid ip address?
<elfodomestico> it is behind a router
<elfodomestico> and without dhcp
<thegeeker> you can visit google and such?
<elfodomestico> no, the machine is unreachable
<thegeeker> so you are using a manual network config?
<elfodomestico> yes
<elfodomestico> well, i will install without net...
<elfodomestico> then i configure
<thegeeker> You should be able to set it up in Applications->System->Network
<elfodomestico> i can do it manually thxs, bye
<thegeeker> That seemed productive
<neur1> hello, does xubuntu need Nautilus file manager for the GNOME desktop?
<somerville32> neur1, pardon?
<somerville32> neur1, Xubuntu doesn't include the Gnome desktop
<evil_tech> xubuntu uses Thunar for file management
<BigOnion> Hi, is 256 M of RAM enough for Xubuntu and OpenOffice?
<neur1> o.k. , i installed a geubuntu desktop and i got alot of extra stuff installed. so i'm taking stuff out
<somerville32> BigOnion, for sure
<evil_tech> BigOnion: yes
<BigOnion> ok thanks somerville32/evil_tech
<BigOnion> its just that i heard that OpenOffice loves eating mmory
<BigOnion> memory
<sparr_w> xubuntu on a p2-266 with 64MB of RAM, feasible?
<evil_tech> yes and no
<evil_tech> 128mb ram would be better
<evil_tech> but fluxbuntu or DSL would probably be a better choice
<sparr_w> fluxbuntu, didnt know about that, thanks
<sparr_w> ive got a whopping 6GB of hard drive to work with  :)
<evil_tech> thats enough
<evil_tech> ive installed xubuntu on that but i had 128 mb ram
<sparr_w> fluxbuntu doesnt ship with firefox...  easy enough to fix that i guess
<sparr_w> but im well versed in *ubuntu, maybe i should try DSL just for the experience
<_stranger_> guys, can U advise me an application, like an equaliser, to use in xfce?
<somerville32> _stranger_, Just open up applications > system > add/remove and search :)
<soldats> bah
 * soldats im bored
<TheSheep> soldats: triage some bugs
<somerville32> :)
<soldats> lol
<soldats> i run a low level system so i havent really had any bugs, i had a very clean install and nothing has really gone wrong with it so far
<TheSheep> soldats: go to bugs.ubuntu.com, look for some bugs and see if you also have them. Look for bugs reported in previous versions of ubuntu and see if they are still in there.
<TheSheep> soldats: look for duplicate bugs and mark them as such
<soldats> ahh ill check, im pretty much bored right now since i have band practice in a bit and i usually try to sit on #ubuntu and try to help people when they need it
<TheSheep> soldats: you can also try and translate some software at rosetta
<TheSheep> the power of boredom is immense
<soldats> yes
#xubuntu 2007-12-15
* somerville32 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Xubuntu 7.10 Released: http://xubuntu.org/get | Alpha 2 to be released on December 20th. Please help test daily images.
<docjay> can anyone here help me compile a driver for a highpoint rocketraid 2200 (there are opensource drivers for it, but no linux drivers, they have to be compiled) & mount my array so that it'll mount and boot off of the array evertime?
<docjay> pretty much just how to add a driver...
<docjay> hello?
<neur1> anyone know a line i could add to conky for monitoring battery useage
<soldats> doesnt conky have an option for that in the basic install
<neur1> yes but i modified it to a file i can manipulate
<neur1> cant find the default one too
<neur1> was it you, helping me with compiz yesterday?
<soldats> yea
<soldats> if i had better knowledge of laptops id know better
<soldats> i used to know it cause i looked it for some people a while back but i cant remember for the life of me
<neur1> i had to redo
<docjay> can anyone help me compile a raid driver from highpoint, install it and mount my raid array on xubuntu?
<soldats> docjay, is there a README.txt file for it
<theunixgeek> How do I access my Linux partition on a Mac?
<NewXubuntuUser00> Hey- I set this up on a box that's cdrom is almost broke
<NewXubuntuUser00> the from button just lights the CD drive but doesnt open
<NewXubuntuUser00> unless i use paperclip and force pull the drive open
<NewXubuntuUser00> However
<NewXubuntuUser00> if i put in a disk and ubuntu can see the disk - theres no problem with it reading -
<NewXubuntuUser00> i can menu the disk on the desktop, and goto Eject. What command is that using to eject at that point?
<NewXubuntuUser00> inside of the right click menu? because I need a shorrtcut to that command on the desk obviously
<NewXubuntuUser00> ?????  =)
<soldats> eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> eject /cdrom just makes the light come on and it sits
<soldats> no just type eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> but when i rightclick the mounted disk on the desktop and CHoose eject on that menu
<NewXubuntuUser00> it Works!
<NewXubuntuUser00> ?
<NewXubuntuUser00> ive tried the switches
<NewXubuntuUser00> read the man page to Eject too
<soldats> "eject" in terminal
<NewXubuntuUser00> nope . even 'sudo eject /cdrom' doesnt work in a terminal
<NewXubuntuUser00> should i try from like tty3?
<neur1> what you tryin' to do?
<NewXubuntuUser00> just *Maybe* its a bug with the hardware that is not allowing it to eject when the drive is empty???!!!!!
<NewXubuntuUser00> Eject my cd drive .   =D
<soldats> NewXubuntuUser00, you should only have to type "eject" by itself in a terminal
<NewXubuntuUser00> without a paperclip and forcing the gears the reverse literally
<NewXubuntuUser00> nope that just makes the light come on
<NewXubuntuUser00> but it will eject Post Mount
<NewXubuntuUser00> =(
<NewXubuntuUser00> via right click menu
<soldats> than im not sure because when you right click it is the same command just in a click fashion
<NewXubuntuUser00> you are absolutely positive? than just simply 'eject' should do the same thing though.
<soldats> yes
<soldats> there may be a large string for the clickable though but its to tell the gui to do the command for you
<soldats> if you need a paperclip to open then its time for a new drive
<NewXubuntuUser00> you'd think, right? but i got no other cd drive for this old box
<NewXubuntuUser00> they're All Used  =9
<NewXubuntuUser00> but id rly like to get it to do what it does just by telling it to
<NewXubuntuUser00> =/
<neur1> yikes mine just ejects with eject in prompt
<soldats> thats how it should work
<neur1> maybe it's not installed
<NewXubuntuUser00> do i hav to run unmount first, maybe? than Next the eject command? maybe Thats the bit that is making my drive eject with the software
<soldats> NewXubuntuUser00, did you do sudo eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> but it will not open with no disk in the drive
<neur1> check synaptic
<soldats> neur1, thats not it
<NewXubuntuUser00> from just the button on the fron of the drive itself . Yes, 'eject' is installed. ive 'man' d, too
<soldats> sudo umount /cdrom | eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> ok yes ty i try that
<NewXubuntuUser00> cd not mounted.  =(
<NewXubuntuUser00> drive lite comes on SOS
<NewXubuntuUser00> ???   =\   =/   =(  i wonder what special thing xubuntu is doing from the right clic. menu that is making That work
<soldats> no clue it may be a bug with your hardware
<soldats> something might be conflicting
<NewXubuntuUser00> wouldnt it open from the buton on the front?   =D   screw this thing ima bust it to hell hahahahahahha
<NewXubuntuUser00> go buy cd drive for $5
<NewXubuntuUser00> still
<NewXubuntuUser00> =(    I WANA KNOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW
<NewXubuntuUser00> =(
<soldats> eject /dev/cdrom
<soldats> ?
<NewXubuntuUser00> tried that one didnt work. tried /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0, too
<NewXubuntuUser00> 0 didnt do anything i think
<NewXubuntuUser00> nope zero just makes the light work and i hear something to like it might even by Starting to open up
<NewXubuntuUser00> damn Free hardware hahahahahahahah =/
<soldats> yea best bet is to get a new one
<soldats> srsly when you need to use a paperclip to open you need a new one
<NewXubuntuUser00> yeah.   ^ ^   but it DOES it i tell u ! jut only with a disk in the drive so that i can force the command in here
<NewXubuntuUser00> *_*
<Catoptromancy> sudo eject
<soldats> he tried it no worky
<NewXubuntuUser00> sudo appears to not make a difference
<NewXubuntuUser00> with the switches i can get it to Not do anything
<Catoptromancy> close your file manager
<NewXubuntuUser00> (say - telling it to use the SCSI type style close command to send it)
<NewXubuntuUser00> my File Manager?  =O well i didnt think i had that open whenn i started but - Yes - I'll dso that
<Catoptromancy> $ps -a  and kill any process that seems to be viewing/using the cdrom
<NewXubuntuUser00> WHAT? it says bash and ps
<NewXubuntuUser00> what is a ps -a
<soldats> having your file manager open shouldnt matter at all
<Catoptromancy> I cant eject wih FM open at cd directory
<soldats> i wonder why cause it shouldnt matter
<somerville32> It does matter
<Catoptromancy> cdrom is mounted when viewing it
<soldats> oh you mean viewing your cd in the manager?
<Catoptromancy> when you click a differnt directory, then eject works since it auto unmounts the directory not in use
<NewXubuntuUser00> yeah i think in thunar
<NewXubuntuUser00> its not making any difference though so far
<Catoptromancy> pastebin $ps -a
<NewXubuntuUser00> i didnt even open thunar until the end of troubleshooting
<Catoptromancy> orr
<Catoptromancy> ps -e
<NewXubuntuUser00> 4063 tty3     00:00:00 bash
<NewXubuntuUser00>  4099 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<Catoptromancy> ya ps -e
<Catoptromancy> use pastebinm
<Catoptromancy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NewXubuntuUser00> it says thunar is on that list
<NewXubuntuUser00> so do i kill thunar ?
<Catoptromancy> might not be thunar
<NewXubuntuUser00> im Yeah when i run top
<NewXubuntuUser00> its only up for a sec than thunar doesn show anymoar
<Catoptromancy> $ps -e
<Catoptromancy> and use pastebin
<NewXubuntuUser00> There i got is ! it was launched by mes
<NewXubuntuUser00> ima kill it
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> theres usually some odd app trying to use cdrom
<NewXubuntuUser00> ok
<Catoptromancy> when it wont eject
<Catoptromancy> $ps -e   lists all apps
<NewXubuntuUser00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48288/
<Rafabe> what are the reasons why GRUB would fail installing?
<Rafabe> I had Xubuntu previously, wanted to format and try Kubuntu. The installer failed, so I tried to go back to Xubuntu. The only difference since I installed it is that before, I had a 200mb ext3 /boot partition and a 70gb / (root) ext3 partition. Now I have the 200mb boot, a 5gb / , and 65gb /home
<Rafabe> also swap, obviously
<Rafabe> it's set to format the drives before installing, so the previous GRUB shouldn't be causing problems
<Catoptromancy> NewXubuntuUser00, still having eject problem?
<NewXubuntuUser00> yeah i did a eject -r in term and i said last thing was INput/Output error. so something in the drive is horrid broke . time for a New Drive
<soldats> Catoptromancy, do you suppose he should do eject -v and see which styles of eject fail
<soldats> scsi or whatnot
<Catoptromancy> i guess
<NewXubuntuUser00> holy what
<NewXubuntuUser00> watch THIS i pastebin
<Catoptromancy> $info eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48290/
<soldats> seems normanl
<soldats> try eject -v
<soldats> see which fails scsi or ide
<Catoptromancy> sudo mount -t auto /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
<NewXubuntuUser00> normal IDE says it fails and it claims SCSI works
<NewXubuntuUser00> but ive tried the -s switch i try it with -v
<Catoptromancy> $mount    see if its mountd
<NewXubuntuUser00> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48291/
<NewXubuntuUser00> that last one is weird kus obviously the light came only Only no physiucal eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> nope its not mounted checking with mount
<soldats> its probly due to having to use a paperclip sometimes
<NewXubuntuUser00> its Never opened since i received it
<Catoptromancy> eject: `/dev/hdc' is a multipartition device
<Catoptromancy> what
<NewXubuntuUser00> ROFL ! yeah !
<Catoptromancy> multipartitions on a cd?
<NewXubuntuUser00> =D
<NewXubuntuUser00> no theres nothing in the drive.
<NewXubuntuUser00> but if i put cd in
<soldats> Catoptromancy, try it i think most say that
<NewXubuntuUser00> and right click Eject in the menui
<NewXubuntuUser00> it ejects
<Catoptromancy> $file /dev/hda
<soldats> block special
<Catoptromancy> 3/0
<soldats> hah yea
<NewXubuntuUser00> yeah special 3/0
<Catoptromancy> hm
<NewXubuntuUser00> and if i enable auto eject
<NewXubuntuUser00> with the 1 after the -a switch
<soldats> Catoptromancy, i believe basically what he wanted to know was, whatever command the gui (r-click) does, he wants to know what it is to try it in a terminal
<NewXubuntuUser00> it will just loop until i ctrl+c in console to kill the last thing i set in place
<NewXubuntuUser00> thats a BAD thing, yes?
<NewXubuntuUser00> that means that if im turning on that auto eject option which shouldnt b looping like that with No Disk in the drive anyway
<NewXubuntuUser00> and it just loops
<NewXubuntuUser00> thats a Bad thing, yes?
<bigal> how do i determine my x version
<NewXubuntuUser00> ima try Capial T
<NewXubuntuUser00> eject -T
<NewXubuntuUser00> ioctl: Input/output error
<soldats> try cdrecord -eject
<soldats> "cdrecord -eject"
<soldats> or no whoops wrong channel
<NewXubuntuUser00> shen i run cdrecord -scanbus
<NewXubuntuUser00> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<NewXubuntuUser00> but its trying 'cdrw'
<soldats> dont do it, i typed that here by mistake
<soldats> cdrecord is a program not your cdrom drive
<NewXubuntuUser00> its not a burner ne way
<NewXubuntuUser00> well hey i gota go. ill try come bak tomarrow afternoon ill sleep on it
<soldats> did you try reboot
<NewXubuntuUser00> perhaps i should just get a new cd drive for $5
<NewXubuntuUser00> yes the drive Never opens on its own
<soldats> yea
<NewXubuntuUser00> except linux can eject it when a disk is in it
<NewXubuntuUser00> alrights well we gave it the Good Fight.   ty - bb.
<yfk> is there a way to install envy solely with apt?
<soldats> have you tried it
<yfk> tried what?
<soldats> to install it with apt-get
<soldats> command line right?
<yfk> It's not at any of my repositories
<yfk> if you know of one that has it then I'd love to know what it is
<yfk> (32 bit)
<soldats> what is envy
<yfk> it installs nvidia and ati graphic card drivers automaticly
<soldats> ahh you should ask your question again in #ubuntu they might know more
<yfk> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<soldats> seems that you have to compile it yourself
<soldats> it may not be in any repos
<yfk> I think it is
<Travis> Hi I just put a hard drive in my server from my older server, the data on it is in a format called LVM2 MEMBER, because my old server was LVM, I just need to get the data off it for my new server? how do I go about this?
<somerville32> I'm not sure :)
<Travis> thanks :P
<S4N3> err did anyone know how to make folder shortcut in desktop menu?
<The-Kernel> Via CLI, how do I add DNS'?
<soldats> S4N3, yes i actually just figured it out
<soldats> wann apm me
<soldats> pm
<soldats> S4N3, sorry i took so long but i figured out a way to open say "/etc" to thunar from the applications menu
<renegade420> hello
<tim_123> Hi how Do i isntall two different version of open arena at the same time?
<renegade420> i have currently lost my dock bar on both sides how do i get them bck?
<soldats> renegade420, dock bar as in task bar
<renegade420> soldats, yesum
<renegade420> is it easy to bring baack?
<renegade420> i think i may have messed with the display settings poking around etc.
<soldats> well if you have neither, it may be hard
<soldats> im looking into it
<Farquad> if i'm able to detect, (but not connect) does that mean my wireless drivers are working correctly, and the wirless configuration is just messed up?
<soldats> Farquad, id assume so but im not sure
<mosno> i want to drag-out an item from my xfce menu onto the xfce panel -- how?
<mosno> eg. Terminal
<soldats> mosno, ive never been able to do it, you can try to rclick the taskbar and go to add new item
<mosno> soldats: drats.
<mosno> soldats: i know how to do it via the Add New Item, i just wanted to be 'canonical' and use the exact launcher already configured in my Menu
<soldats> ahh
<mosno> soldats: eg. imagine there were custom args being passed in the Menu item, which you didn't know how to replicate by yourself -- you'd have to hunt through your system menu in the shell
<soldats> mosno, yes i know exactly ive been doing it for about an hour
<soldats> i just recently figured out how to open thunar to any folder via menu
<soldats> 30 mins ago
<tim_123> How do i make side buttons work in Xubuntu ?
<tim_123> How do i manage the porcceses that start at start up un Xubuntu ?
<tim_123> How do i make mouse  side on logitech mx518 buttons work in Xubuntu ?
<somerville32> tim_123, what do you want it to do?
<tim_123> I want to use side buttons to go back and forth IN thunar and Firefox
<soldats> mosno, you there
<mosno> soldats: yea
<mosno> soldats: about to leave for the supermarket
<soldats> wait one sec
<mosno> ok........
<soldats> say the command for like settings manager is "xfce-settings-show" do you know how i could do it in a terminal, i know some commands for opening folders to thunar from the menu but this is stumping me
<mosno> do what in a term?
<somerville32> You just type the command in the terminal
<soldats> say like open the gui for the panel manager
<mosno> ok. what somerville32 said.
<soldats> xfce-settings-show does nothing in a term though
<mosno> is that all? i really must dash! :)
<mosno> soldats: wrong command
<soldats> ok yea its was just a quick question
<mosno> xfce-setting-show
<mosno> you made a typo
<soldats> ahh
<soldats> dang i cant read today
<mosno> thank you come again!
 * mosno dashes out door :)
<soldats> lol
<somerville32> xfce-setting-show doesn't work for me either
<somerville32> oh, nvm
<somerville32> it does work
<soldats> yea i just realized it works
<soldats> i was doing settins
<soldats> settings**
<soldats> i really didnt think running an xfce command would work in a terminal
<soldats> but sweet now i know
<soldats> this was basically the answer to Renegade420 question but i guess he left
<tim_123> HaHAH My webcam works ONLY in Skype and no where else ....
<S4N3> sorry soldats i'm didn regist user ( then my pm didn reach you )
<S4N3> thanks for advice adove
<S4N3>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<tim_123> cheese
<soldats> ok im unfiltered
<S4N3> first time with xfce
<S4N3> make me almost cry
<somerville32> that bad? : (
<soldats> S4N3, did you get pm?
<S4N3> it's not bad but i just begin use linux 2 week ago
<big_area> hey everybody, i just upgraded to gutsy and im not gettin any sound from usb speakers or either of my sound cards
<somerville32> big_area, Did you try rebooting?
<big_area> ya
<big_area> by just upgraded i mean yesterday
<big_area> does the sound system come configured or do i need to install a driver if i have a dedicated card?
<mohkohn> I have a Gutsy Alternative-Installer Ubuntu CD and a Feisty Xubuntu cd. I want to have Gutsy Xubuntu.
<somerville32> mohkohn, go on
<mohkohn> Which would be better. Install command line Gutsy and apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mohkohn> or to install the xubuntu feisty and dist-upgrade?
<big_area> i've had trouble with the alt cd's in the past
<somerville32> big_area, Unplug your speakers and then plug them back in and give me the output in pastebin of dmesg | tail
<mosno> mohkohn: the former
<big_area> i suggest a dist-up from fiesty
<mohkohn> I was leaning that way too mosno thanks.
<somerville32> alt-cds work fine usually
<mosno> mohkohn: as big_area said, do a dist-upgrade
<somerville32> but do as they say :P
<mohkohn> ok. I will have some lunch offline while installing xubuntu. Then I will do the dist-upgrade online according to the destructions :)
<big_area> http://pastebin.com/d6b909631
<mosno> alt cds are ubuntu's saving grace
<mosno> screw non-LVM system!
<big_area> lol
<mosno> ok, time to clean up this hellhole of a pad
 * mosno groans
<mohkohn> I used the alt cd to install gutsy. I am going to make a windows friend of mine a xubuntu GIS system to run in virtualbox.
<mohkohn> I needed the LVM DM-Crypt
<mohkohn> for a laptop.
<mohkohn> see you later.
<big_area> somerville32, get that?
<somerville32> one sec
<big_area> sorry
<big_area> this one might bemore helpful
<big_area> http://pastebin.com/m455d3d89
<big_area> sorry, wrong key
<somerville32> big_area, Try opening up the mixer
<somerville32> big_area, Is anything muted maybe?
<big_area> nope, first thing i checked
<somerville32> big_area, ask crimsun when he comes around
<big_area> ah ok
<big_area> does alsa come installed?
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> big_area: yes.  It has been the default since 4.10.
<big_area> ah
<big_area> this is really weird, i plug my headphones into why i assume is a port for a radio antena and i can hear the song playing through extreme satic but there is no sound on any of the other port
<big_area> *what
<big_area> wow, simple fix, digital audio out was checked
<big_area> apparently that disables analog
<big_area> thanks guys
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> Do you use Thunar?
<gerro> wdm, gdm, slim, xdm which is lightest?
<nikolam> xdm?
<nikolam> But is it worth changing gdm?
<Voyage_> any good file manager other than konqueror and dolphin?
<aboyousif> Voyage_, THUNAR
<ands> hi.. is this the place I can ask for help with xubuntu? It seems really quiet in here...
<TheSheep> ands: yes
<ands> great! I recently installed xubuntu.. and today I booted up.. logged in as usual.. the background image came up.. and then nothing.. no menus.. just the mouse was visible.. I've done a bit of a search for help on the forums for the Xclient script.. but kinda stuck. Any suggestions on where I start?
<TheSheep> ands: when you press alt+f2, anything comes up?
<ands> yes.. a dialog box comes up asking if I want to run a program
<TheSheep> ands: try typeing 'xfce4-panel in there
<TheSheep> xfce4-panel
<ands> :) yip.. that worked!
<TheSheep> ands: save session when you're logging out so that it stays
<ands> thank you. just logged out and back in. all works. thank you TheSheep
<Intsarts> how to remove Floppy Drive icon from desktop?
<TheSheep> Intsarts: together with all other device icons
<gergo_ny> hi, I have a beginner problem, I hope you can me help
<aboyousif> gergo_ny, shoot
<gergo_ny> I have Xubuntu 6.06.1
<gergo_ny> if I try to start normal mode the system freez out
<gergo_ny> before the login page
<gergo_ny> there isN't any log file after that
<gergo_ny> I don't know what is the problem, how can I see it
<ere4si> has it ever run?
<gergo_ny> when I try to use fedore the problem was the same
<gergo_ny> never
<gergo_ny> just in in recovery mode
<ere4si> might be the video card driver
<gergo_ny> how can I see that or fix it?
<ere4si> in recovery mode type -   sudo dpkg-reonfigure xserver-xorg    - and accept the defaults except for the video card driver - choose vesa - and you should get it to boot
<gergo_ny> thanks a lot, I try it, bye
<squirrelpimp> i have two xubuntu-boxes and want to watch a movie on one of them while the sound shall be played on the other
<squirrelpimp> is there a way or a tool to generally move programms between two computers in a drag-and-drop fashion?
<squirrelpimp> X is to slow
<squirrelpimp> currently one of them is wireless-connected
<drc822> squirrelpimp: u want the sound to come from the other box?
<squirrelpimp> drc822: yes
<drc822> u could just sync the sound by playing it with mplayer to null video+
<squirrelpimp> the desktop-pc is connected to the speakers
<squirrelpimp> yes, but that's ugly, isn't it:)?
<drc822> it is
<drc822> somehow via ssh?
<drc822> do u have the flic on both boxes?
<docjay> hey all - need some help compiling a raid driver and mounting my raid array in xubuntu.  I've untarred the source and have compiled it but I have no idea how to tell xubuntu to mount it so that it'll boot off of the RAID array everytime.
<docjay> need some help installing a raid driver with live cd.. anyone around?
<docjay> been struggling with this for almost two weeks and I'm really stuck!
<docjay> need some help installing a raid driver with live cd.. anyone around?
<hobolooter> I hate my life.
<hobolooter> I have compiz-fusion working beautifully but dual monitors crushes everything.
<hobolooter> Time go to waste more of my college life figuring this shit out, peace out brahs.
<The_Kernel> how do I enable root logins?
<somerville32> The_Kernel, why would you want that?
<The_Kernel> gFTP can't use sudo remotely :P
<somerville32> pfft.
<The_Kernel> yet
<age6racer> hey guys, i just installed a fresh copy of Gutsy on an old laptop. The live CD worked fine and so does booting in recovery mode and then running startx, but when I log in normally the screen slowly goes blue then white until nothing is on the screen. If I plug into a monitor it works on that too. What is happening and how do i fix it?
<somerville32> age6racer, sounds like you need to reconfigure X
<somerville32> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<age6racer> somerville32; Thanks I'll give it a go
<age6racer> while I'm waiting for the thing to boot i'll add a couple of extra symptoms... no boot loader screen or verbose text output, and i didn't mention that this problem happend at the GDM login screen, not the desktop.
<age6racer> somerville: same thing still happens
<age6racer> it's screwed
<age6racer> I've never seen this happen before
<somerville32> I haven't either :(
<age6racer> I've run about 4 distros on this laptop including 4 versions of Ubuntu
<somerville32> Try asking in #ubuntu - someone there might know
<age6racer> have done, no luck
<somerville32> reinstall?
<age6racer> I'm getting the alternate install cd now
<mike__> anybody care to give me a bit of help with my desktop
<mike__> anybody
<PhobiaBB> hey
<eshen87> hey
<PhobiaBB> thanks you fucking faggots
<Eagle-101> hah :P
<somerville32> :(
<jditt1> can someone help me with cron jobs?  i am running feisty and i setup a cron job using kcron job runs great just like it's supposed to but as soon as i logout the job will not run.  they only seem to run when i'm logged in.
<jditt1> hello?
<somerville32> hi
<somerville32> See #kubuntu for help with KDE
<jditt1> thank you
<jditt1> but i'm running gnome
<somerville32> Then please see #xubuntu for support with gnome :)
<somerville32> err... #ubuntu
<jditt1> thanks
<xubuntu_GG> I finally got the Gutsy Gibbon, but I have no Panel (TOP or bottom) and the Panel Manager doesn't do anything...please help...
<thruxton> xubuntu_GG: run xfce4-panel & from the command line
<thruxton> then log out, saving the session
<xubuntu_GG> I am on live cd...
<xubuntu_GG> but glad to see there is a solution
<TheSheep> xubuntu_GG: then just press alt+f2 and run the xfce4-panel
<xubuntu_GG> I made the menu show in my  desktop menu, so I can get the terminal
<xubuntu_GG> great, thanks...
<Eagle-101> where is xubuntu's grub.config
<TheSheep> Eagle-101: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Eagle-101> thanks
<Eagle-101> (why was it moved....)
<neur1> o.k. installed openbox, now how do i conf the menu from stock, installed the dependencies for obmenu but can't execute setup.py
#xubuntu 2007-12-16
<eduardo> Hello!
<eduardo> hey does anyone have experience installing xubuntu from an existing running Linux setup?
<TheSheep> eduardo: yes
<TheSheep> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> eduardo: this works pretty well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<eduardo> TheSheep: I actually followed those steps more or less
<TheSheep> eduardo: I meant the atimated script at the top
<eduardo> the problem is - i get as far as the reboot and hit the Installer from grub - but then at some point it switched to looking at the CD Drive anyway
<TheSheep> eduardo: hmm.. no idea
<saul> display /motd
<eduardo> TheSheep - btw, the script at the top doesn't list that it knows how to to XUBUNTU, only Ubuntu. right?
<TheSheep> eduardo: they both install just the base system
<eduardo> oh yea? and then what would i do
<TheSheep> eduardo: you need to install xubuntu-desktop after that yourself
<eduardo> oh I gotcha
<eduardo> I understand
<somerville32> TheSheep, do you have time to do stuff with the css for the xubuntu about page?
<TheSheep> somerville32: yes, what needs to be done?
<somerville32> Just make it look pretty? <g>
<neur1> anyone use openbox?
<grout> how can i view a windows shared folder?
<soldats> there are a few bugs in that area, id suggest looking at the bugs section of the ubuntu site. it may be fixed im not sure. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<somerville32> grout, samba
<soldats> there are a few things you can do to get around it but my windoze system is running so i cant remember how
<somerville32> !samba | grout
<ubotu> grout: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<soldats> somerville32, have you found a newer computer yet, you asked if someone would give you one. i dont believe my little sister uses hers and i have no use for it unless i wanna test new distros.
<soldats> i guessi could get it from her
<somerville32> soldats, :D
<somerville32> No, I'm still using this stupid crappy old one
<somerville32> :]
<soldats> well if i can get a hold of it id be willing to send it. i dont have money for shipping though. but i assume you are a developer for ubuntu or xubuntu right.
<soldats> i was thinking about using it to test non stable new ubuntu distros in it to look for bugs
<darkbladepdx> Hello! :)
<soldats> hello
<darkbladepdx> I¨m hoping this is the right place to ask questions?
<soldats> yes
<darkbladepdx> I¨m new to xubuntu, and have googled the net for this and tried it, so - I¨m setting up a machine with a couple of non-admin users and want to tailor xfceś Applications menu so that some items do not appear. I _think_ I¨ve done what the forums I found suggested (i.e., copied a <n>.desktop file to the user´s /.local/shared/applications directory and added NoDisplay=true to it), but this doesn´t seem to work. Am I possibly missing 
<darkbladepdx> Oh, I´m running 7.10.
<soldats> did you restart x
<darkbladepdx> Ah. Hmm. Not sure. I´ve logged in and out several times, but I can´t swear that the system has been completely rebooted. I have not explicitly restarted X.
<soldats> try it
<nixternal> prepare for skyfalcon to come in and act stupid
<soldats> yea i know he should have been kicked already
<darkbladepdx> OK. I am also pretty new to stuff like this in LINUX. Can I do an X restart w/o losing the gui, or will I need to reboot the system?
<soldats> close and save everything and do ctrl+alt+backspace i think restarts X
<darkbladepdx> OK. will do. brb. In the meantime, thanks very much.
<soldats> np
<darkbladepdx> Soldats?
<soldats> hi
<darkbladepdx> Hi. I´ve rebooted, but still no luck. When I did the file copy, I made sure I changed the perms and owner, too... unless that was a bad thing? :)
<soldats> hmm
<darkbladepdx> Now, I saw something about using ¨Hidden¨ instead of ¨NoDisplay¨? But the spec in the xfce doc didn´t show that, so I stuck with NoDisplay.
<darkbladepdx> Does the placement in the file of the tag matter? I mean, does it need to be first/last/or...?
<soldats> shouldnt matter most people put it at the bottom
<soldats> gimmie a sec
<soldats> ok well the fact that you said you added a .desktop file means you were trying top add something
<darkbladepdx> Hmmm. Well, no, I was trying (as a test) to get one of the games to _not_ display in this user´s menu. My ultimate intent is to edit out the sysadmin choices and suchlike for non-technical users.
<soldats> did you get pm?
<darkbladepdx> PM?
<soldats> ok well anyways, if you want to remove said app from menu then login as root or use "su" command in terminal and navigate to the .local/share/applications directory of each user you want to edit and open each app you dont want thwm to see and the line "NoDisplay=true" to the bottom and save and exit
<ed_> hello
<soldats> hello
<ed_> So I installed XUBUNTU on my Thinkpad T22 and it's SO much slower than the debian install i had before...
<ed_> any idea what i can look at
<soldats> darkbladepdx, try my suggestion out just add the command to each .desktop file for each app you dont want them to see
<darkbladepdx> Right. So, I copied the file for (in this test case) the Tetravex game (gnotravex.desktop) to ~/.local/<username>/share/applications, added the NoDisplay=true, but no change in the user´s menu. So I´m confused.
<darkbladepdx> I was testing on Tetravex so I didn´t accidentally lose acces to an important bit.
<soldats> no the correct path name is /home/<user>/.local/share/applications
<soldats> if from root
<darkbladepdx> RIght, oops, sorry, thatś what I meant.
<soldats> "gksudo thunar" and do it graphically but be careful
<darkbladepdx> Soldats, I´m going to apologize, I may have done a bonehead thing. Let me double-check something and get back to you.
<soldats> ok
<soldats> ed_, that may or may not be realted to some unneeded backround processes or maybe theres an incompatability with xubuntu but im not sure
<soldats> maybe a graphics card incompatability
<soldats> or graphics card is failing
<darkbladepdx> OK, back. No luck. I had changed the username, but left the home dir at its original value, but was worried that the system would have creatd and ben looking in a home dir of the new username, but apparently not, it seems to be looking in the right place.
<darkbladepdx> Do blank lines in .desktop files matter?
<soldats> no
<darkbladepdx> Yeah, didn´t think so, UNIX/LINUX writers are smarter than that, I´m grasping at straws.
<soldats> so if you copied a .desktop file to the applications directory where did you get it from? you shouldnt need to add the NoDisplay=true command if the file already exists. just change the false to true
<darkbladepdx> Per the original instructions, it came from /usr/share/applications
<darkbladepdx> There wasn´t any files in the directory in the user´s tree.
<soldats> ok well if each file existed there, in the file it should say NoDisplay=false so when you copy it you just need to change the false to true
<darkbladepdx> Let me check the original.
<darkbladepdx> Nope. I assumed that the default would have been false and so no entry was made in the file.
<darkbladepdx> The original forum discussion seemed to indicate that.
<soldats> yea
<soldats> i was thinking too hard
<darkbladepdx> Bad old Windoze habits. :D   I can relate.
<soldats> actually i was reading the wiki
<darkbladepdx> Are there other files that control that menu? It would seem to me that there would have to be, since the ¨Edit Menu¨ option from that menu only shows you an #include system, IIRC.
<soldats> if you want to remove the file you dont need to copy it youjust need to add the line NoDisplay=true in the /usr/share/applications
<darkbladepdx> If you want the NoDisplay to be system-wide, all users. But if you want certain users to see/acces it and others not...?
<soldats> yea the wiki didnt say exactly for per user basis only for adding on a per user basis but id assume the same way you did by copying it to the dir and addint that line
<darkbladepdx> Yeah, that´s what the forum stuff I saw said, but it was Jan 2006, IIRC. Let me double-check.
<soldats> well i guess if copying the file from /usr/share/applications to <user>/.local/share/applications and adding the command doesnt work im clueless as why it wont work
<darkbladepdx> Hereś the first of the two sources I saw - http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/04/howto-remove-menu-entries-from-the-system-menu/
<darkbladepdx> and the other - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418814
<soldats> darkbladepdx, i noticed the NoDisplay=true is right underneath Type=Application i wonder if putting it here will be better
<darkbladepdx> Iĺl give it a try.
<soldats> are you sure your copying it to <user>/.local/share/applications
<darkbladepdx> Yep. At least that´s what thunar says, and so does an ls. I dunno. Oh, btw, just noticed I did get the PM, I´m not used to this client yet. Sorry :)
<soldats> ahh its ok, well im not sure whats going on then
<darkbladepdx> If I send you the file, can you toss it into a test user tree and see what happens?
<darkbladepdx> Or are there other folks I should bug about this? I´m quite new to the community.
<soldats> which file the tetravex one
<darkbladepdx> Yeah, gnotrex.desktop.
<soldats> hmm well ive been doing some tests myself to help you and it seems that the files i had in my .local/share/applications were set to no display and if i deleted them they showed up in my menu
<soldats> ive been trying to copy the files and edit them but it seems to not be working for me either
<darkbladepdx> Oh, goody. I love gremlins. :)  Wait...??? When you _copy_ the files they don´t edit the menu???? But when you handmake them they do?
<soldats> no i already had files that were edited and removed from the menu after installation so i deleted them and they showed up on the menu. but when i copy them to the dir and add the line nodisplay if isnt removing them from the menu. so basically i got the same problem you have now
<darkbladepdx> OK... Well, at least I feel less stupid. :) Thatś an improvement.
<darkbladepdx> WOuld the file permissions have anything to do with it, maybe?
<darkbladepdx> So, now... the files (.desktops) were in both the /user/shared... tree and in your home tree, yes? With the Nodisplay only in the copy in your home tree?
<soldats> no i dont think so since anything in usr/share/ is shareable throughout the system
<darkbladepdx> yeah, and all the ones in /usr/shre are chmod 544....
<soldats> yes correct, but the only way ive been able to remove them so far is to add the nodisplay line in the file in the /usr/share/ directory for system wide
<darkbladepdx> But (before you began testing) originally there were the two nearly identical copies (/usr/share/.../yaddayadda and $HOME/.local../yaddayadda), with $HOME having NoDisplay=true and the other either no mention of NoDisplay or NoDisplay=false, correct?
<soldats> yes
<darkbladepdx> and for test you deleted the working existing $HOME file, which made the menu entries show up (btw, I presume w/ no X restart),a nd then when you copied the file from /usr/share back into $HOME and added/changed the NoDisplay, it was blithely ignored by the system?
<soldats> true
<soldats> very strange
<darkbladepdx> Through an X restart and/or system reboot?
<soldats> no restart necessary
<soldats> sorry i told you to i was unsure at the moment
<darkbladepdx> Yeah, and come to think of it, it wouldn´t make sense that you would have to. If you´re going to have user-custom environments, the system should recheck configs automatically as needed.
<soldats> yea i dont know why i assumed that i was working with menu configs the other day ie. adding a quicklaunch to any folder in thunar through the menu
<darkbladepdx> No, no worries about that. I wasn´t carping about it. Just double-checking my understanding of the situation. Been a tech guy for long enough that my fisrt two questions of myself when in a problem are 1) is it plugged in? 2) Is it turned on? :D
<soldats> exactly i know what you mean
<soldats> been doing this for a while myself
<darkbladepdx> Heh. So we have an OS with a prankish sense of humor. Peachy.
<soldats> check this out
<soldats> so i added the nodisplay line to the licq.desktop file in /usr/share/applications and it was removed from the menu then i removed the line from the file and now it wont show back up
<soldats> very strange
<darkbladepdx> Sense of humor _and_ value judgements! I gotta meet this coder!
<soldats> bah after 5 minutes of waiting the licq item just popped back into the menu
<soldats> lag im sure
<darkbladepdx> Well, for a second I was gonna suggest that it was time-dependent (some sort of semi-frequent cron-ish thing), but my test user was logged on for hours after the local change, so....
<darkbladepdx> Wait a minute. It doesn´t read for the menu at the start of every display of it?
<soldats> huh
<darkbladepdx> Well, no luck with lag on my test user. (I figured it might be possible for long lag, running a P2 266 here.) .
<darkbladepdx> Hmmm. I tried adding the NoDisplay to the main tetravex file... no luck, still in the menu.
<soldats> hmm adding it to the mainfile worked for me but im still trying new things to get it to work
<deformation> hello
<deformation> i want to upgrade my acer travelmate laptop harddisk, anyone can give me an advice?
<deformation> its a travelmate 292lci with M1.5GHz and 512 ram and 40Gb harddisk
<deformation> i am planning to buy a 120gb harddisk, would that affect my laptop performance?
<soldats> no but you need to make sure the disk will fit in the laptop
<deformation> what do you mean by fit?
<soldats> the bigger the hard drive is the thicker it is so it may not fit in the laptop case
<deformation> oh, so if the dealer get the harddisk in and working while i am at their store that would be ok?
<soldats> yes
<deformation> i mean no slower xubuntu or slugish system?
<soldats> shouldnt be
<deformation> thank you soldats
<deformation> oh 1 last question
<deformation> what speed is the best for my laptop?
<deformation> i mean the harddisk rpm
<darkbladepdx> Deformation, I would think that all things being equal, faster is better.
<deformation> should i go for the 7200?
<soldats> im not sure about laptop speeds, id probly get the same speed as your 40gb to be safe but im sure if you upped the speed by maybe 1000 you should be fine
<darkbladepdx> if you have the $$$. Thatś what always slows me down. :D
<deformation> :D
<deformation> thanks guys, i am going to buy one now
<deformation> bye bye
<darkbladepdx> IIRC in LINUX/UNIX, disk access speed is a bottleneck, since the system does rely on swap.
<soldats> ahh
<soldats> i hear some laptops dont perform well with too high of a speed
<Cygnet> anyone around?
<soldats> maybe
<darkbladepdx> Really? Huh. Wonder why? That seems really counter-intuitive to me.
<soldats> i herd they were getting really hot
<Cygnet> I'm wondering how complicated of an operation it would be to install a new video card in this computer (which has intel integrated graphics)
<Cygnet> I mean configuration wise, I'm sure physically installing the card is easy enough
<darkbladepdx> Ahhhh, hmmm. So you need one o´ them Turbo-Kooler fans, eh? :)
<soldats> yes
<soldats> Cygnet, depends on what type you are installing there are many help pages to get videos cards running smoothly ie. nvidia or ati cards are fairly easy to configure
<Cygnet> would the fact that I've got the intel graphics make things any more difficult or would it just be a matter of saying "use the new card plskthx"?
<soldats> i believe once you install the new card you need to get the drivers for it make sure it detects it and get any necessary firmware and i think you need to tell it to use the new card, you may have to disable the integrated one but im not positive
<Cygnet> would that be a command line kind of deal or can I do that with GUI?
<soldats> you can use the restricted drivers gui in applications > system > restricted drivers
<Cygnet> is there a GUI to choose which video card to use and disable the intel graphics if necessary?
<soldats> darkbladepdx, man i still cant remove them from the menu in the ~/.local/share/applications dir and i can only remove them from /usr/share/applications
<soldats> Cygnet, not sure about that, best bet is to ask over in #ubuntu since its more populated. more people over there have waaaaaay more experience with it than me. the comp i have now is a POS
<soldats> so i havent dont that in a long tiem
<darkbladepdx> SOldats, Thanks for all the hard work. At the moment itś gettin'late here (USA- PST). If you can recommend a forum or other info source I can post this situation onto Iĺl let you go (Yeah, I know, youĺl niggle at it anyway, but Iĺl try and let it go), Iĺl go make a noise on it tomorrow.
<Cygnet> all right, thanks for your help :)
<soldats> darkbladepdx, well its actually pissing me off that it doesnt work per user but ill fiddle with it some more
<soldats> im always availiable to help
<darkbladepdx> Yeah, beleive me, I know what you mean. Been annoyed at it for a week now. LOL. I think Iĺl dig up that xubuntu forum I saw the original answer on and post a whine at ém. Serve ´em right. *chuckle*
<soldats> lol good luck
<darkbladepdx> Thanks. TTYL. And if I get any joy, Iĺl be sure and tell you.
<soldats> nice
<neur1> does someone know of the tar that can fix an ibm sound?
<Phre> hi guys
<Phre> there's anyone here compile xfce 4.4.2?
<Phre> none?
<soldats> hmm
<soldats> for xubuntu
<soldats> http://www.xfce.org/download/
<Phre> yeah
<soldats> i dont thinks its availiable for xubuntu et
<soldats> yet
<Phre> yes i know
<Phre> in fact my question is another ^^
<Phre> if anyone build the sources! ^^
<soldats> well i havent yet but i will soon to test with xubuntu
<soldats> find bugs and whatnot
<Phre> ok
<soldats> sorry, this place is slow today
<soldats> wish i could help though
<Phre> thx! ;)
<Nate__> hey
<soldats> hey
<Nate__> I had an idea to distribute xubuntu easily
<Nate__> If you could download a zipped version, the download speed would be reduced dramaticly
<maploin> how can i remove xubuntu-desktop? and go back to plain old ubuntu without xfce4 and everything the xubuntu-desktop metapackage contains?
<TheSheep> maploin: just remove it and then do autoremove
<maploin> apt-get autoremove finds nothing worth removing
<maploin> after i removed xubuntu-desktop
<TheSheep> maploin: you do it with the same program you used to install it?
<maploin> that might be a problem
<maploin> i installed it using aptitude
<maploin> and i checked for autoremove in it's man page, but i can't find it
<maploin> so i tried apt-get autoremove
<maploin> is there any equivalent autoremove in aptitude?
<TheSheep> aptitude has a separate database for that
<TheSheep> auskadian: should be the same
<auskadian> TheSheep, ?????????????????????????????????
<TheSheep> auskadian: wrong nick, sorry
<R[a]ndom> thats a lot of question marks
<auskadian> ok
<fifafrazer> Hey!
<vinze> Hey fifafrazer
<fifafrazer> I got a canon powershot s5is digital camera with USB connection.. Isn't default xubuntu supposed to automount the device when it is plugged in?
<vinze> I believe it should, yes
<vinze> Does it recognise the camera at all?
<fifafrazer> It shows up in the 'lsusb' as 'Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04a9:3148 Canon, Inc.' but nothing happens
<vinze> It's also not listed in Thunar's side pane?
<fifafrazer> no
<vinze> Hmm... The same happens with my sister's music player, have found no solution still...
<vinze> Though sometimes it will work if I plug in another USB device
<fifafrazer> It recognices my mp3 player and automounts it, but not the camera
<vinze> You could try plugging in the camera first and then the MP3 player, but even if that'd work it's still extremely annoying :(
<fifafrazer> hmm.. I can see in the Thunar volman config GUI, the "Import digital photographs when connected" is unticked, but if I tick it, I have to specify the command it will use to import the photos, and here I'm lost. It would be a lot easier if the camera was just recognized as a storage device.
<vinze> fifafrazer, yeah, that's what it's supposed to do - if it doesn't do that, it also won't be able to import your photo's
<vinze> Anyway, gotta go, good luck with your problem
<fifafrazer> i've found a workaround.. I can import the photos using gthumb, but what if I wanted to store some data files on the camera?
<ciro314> how to install flash plugin on firefox ¿?
<stone[no]> ciro314: I beleive you can search for flash plugin non-free
<ciro314> stone, i have installed flash plugin but i can not watch youtube videos
<stone[no]> Go to http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ and check that it is propperly installed. It should report your version.
<ciro314> ok.thanks
<somerville32> There is a bug with flash
<somerville32> You need to install the package from -proposed
<somerville32> As for the camera, not all cameras list as removable media
<somerville32> We've of course compiled Xfce 4.4.2 and it is available in Hardy
<march> cu
<slow-motion> hi
<soldats> ...
<grout> what can i use to browse the network in xubuntu?
<soldats> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<totalawayforthew> grout: fusesmb works like a charm
<grout> thanks
<stone[no]> totalawayforthew: Does fusesmb integrate with thunar?
<totalawayforthew> grout: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<totalawayforthew> stone[no]: yes, it mounts the network, so you can browse to the mountpoint nativly
<grout> Thanks
<totalawayforthew> *^_^*
<totalawayforthew> also check fusesmb.cache, may be usefull to refresh the mountpoint now and then
<totalawayforthew> you can just make a launcher pointing to fusesmb.cache :]
<Fryguy--> I'm considering using xubuntu over ubuntu on a somewhat lower end system (celeron 2.4ghz with 256mb ram).  It's also for a family member who isn't very computer literate, so I'd like to not give up a lot of the stuff that gnome has to offer.  Anyways, does anyone have any good examples comparing performance of xubuntu over ubuntu on low-midrange machines?
<somerville32> :S
<somerville32> 2.4Ghz w/ 256mb of ram is a low end system?! :(
<Fryguy--> somerville32: midrange i guess
<somerville32> I'm running a 333mhz w/ 192mb of ram
<Qatz> 256 megs ram makes it lower end
<somerville32> Fryguy--, Just put more ram in it and install Ubuntu
<Qatz> the cpu is fine
<Qatz> I'm on a 900mhz system atm
<Fryguy--> My question is 2-fold:  how much of the "gnome luxuries" would I be giving up by using xubuntu (remember, non-computer literate people, so if things don't "just work" it's gonna be bad)
<Qatz> eeepc thinking about putting xubuntu on it
<Fryguy--> and how slow will a base ubuntu install (with compiz and stuff turned off) run
<soldats> compiz doesnt come preinstalled
<somerville32> soldats, It does with Ubuntu
<soldats> really
<soldats> never noticed i used it for like a month
<somerville32> You need to enable it
<soldats> ahh
<Fryguy--> parts of it are enabled by default IIRC
<somerville32> If your card supports it
<scotta316> Hi all. Can someone tell me why Python starts when I boot up? It uses 100% of my processor until I kill it.
<TheSheep> scotta316: many programs in xubuntu are written in python
<TheSheep> scotta316: you need to see what is after the 'python' in the command line
<scotta316> Where would I look for that?
<TheSheep> scotta316: ps auxwww | grep python
<TheSheep> scotta316: from the command line
<scotta316> I don't even understand what that command does, but here's what it says: python /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py
<scotta316> I think my printing still works after I kill python.
<TheSheep> scotta316: ok, so it's the printer configuration applet
<TheSheep> scotta316: it's the little htingie that displays a pronter icon when you print, I think
<scotta316> What's ps?  It looks familiar, but I forget.
<TheSheep> printer
<TheSheep> scotta316: it displays a list of processes
<scotta316> Oh, of course.  And auxwww?  That's a new one on me.
<scotta316> TheSheep: What's auxwww?  That's a new one on me?
<TheSheep> scotta316: a set of flags that makes the information displayed pretty complete and detailed, I'm using it for so long now that I forgot what each of them does
<TheSheep> scotta316: you can check them by typing 'man ps'
<scotta316> TheSheep: thanks.
<scotta316> TheSheep: Now at least I know where to start looking.
<scotta316> TheSheep: probably something to do with a printer I have installed, but not connected right now.
<TheSheep> scotta316: that's the process that had 100% cpu, right?
<TheSheep> scotta316: there may be many innocent python scripts running...
<scotta316> TheSheep: Well, python had the highest usage, and the total was 100%.  Killing python fixed it, but I see it is running again without any problems.
<scotta316> TheSheep: I am having a small problem right now with the Ubuntu Help Center not wanting to exit, and I don't know which process to kill for that.
<shad_> what is Alpha2
<march> gn8
<bur[n]er> eeeXubuntu kicks ass :)
<somerville32> hmm?
<bur[n]er> eeeXubuntu == xubuntu for the eeepc
<somerville32> bur[n]er, link?
<bur[n]er> uhh.. buranen.info i just blogged about it ;)
<somerville32> You have one?
<scotta316> bur[n]er: what's an eeepc?
<bur[n]er> scotta316: the #1 seller at amazon
<bur[n]er> somerville32: yeah, it's awesome
<bur[n]er> i'm on it now
<bur[n]er> irssi via ssh to my server :)
<shad_> utra small laptop <scotta316>
<shad_> *ultra :/
<bur[n]er> uber even
<shad_> ffor sure!
<bur[n]er> somerville32: find the link through my blog spam? ;)  http://wiki.eeeuser.com/ubuntu:eeexubuntu:home if you haven't
<scotta316> Which linux comes preloaded on it?
<shad_> xandros
<bur[n]er> yeah, a hacked up xandros with a crazy eeepc-specific gui on top
<somerville32> It looks like eeeXubuntu violates the GPL :/
<bur[n]er> oh yeah?
<bur[n]er> i bet it's inadvertent.... sonds like the creator is a big ubuntu fan
<somerville32> I don't see where I can download the source
<scotta316> Are these the ones I saw where each one you buy buys one for a student in another country?
<somerville32> no
<shad_> that's OLPC
<bur[n]er> somerville32: i bet an email to the eeeXubuntu dev would clear things up
<somerville32> bur[n]er, Are you registered on the forum there?
<bur[n]er> somerville32: as far as I know though, it's just Xubuntu with some patched drivers for the asus hardware and an application to make a usb boot device
<bur[n]er> somerville32: i am
<bur[n]er> i'm down to ask for the source :)  i'll do it now
<somerville32> bur[n]er, Can you give me his e-mail address or e-mail him yourself asking him to get in contact with me?
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> I
<somerville32> *I'd also love to work with him
<somerville32> Help him out anyway we can and hopefully utilize some of his changes
<bur[n]er> i think he would as well...  ideally there is no need for eeexubuntu and all changes are merged upstream
<bur[n]er> yeah
<bur[n]er> cool
<bur[n]er> uhh... i can send him a pm on the forum, how should I tell him to contact you?
<bur[n]er> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=5005 is the main forum post
<somerville32> cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<bur[n]er> i'm composing the email now
<scotta316> What's the target audience for the eeepc?  It wouldn't be used for a main pc, would it?
<bur[n]er> scotta316: could be, why not if you had an external keyboard and mouse
<bur[n]er> and external display
<scotta316> Does it require wifi all the time?
 * bur[n]er uses it as a secondary PC to drag around everywhere I go with a nice powerful Ubuntu desktop at home
<bur[n]er> there's an ethernet port
<bur[n]er> and 3 usb ports
<scotta316> well I want one.
<shad_> 8 gig ver is coming soon :)
<bur[n]er> i got the 4 gig without the webcam for $350 at newegg
<scotta316> Believe me, it's got to me more powerful than this relic I'm using.
<scotta316> How often do you wind it up?
<bur[n]er> lol
<bur[n]er> never
<bur[n]er> i can't
<bur[n]er> there is no winding
<bur[n]er> this is not the OLPC
<scotta316> punch cards?
<bur[n]er> wtf?
<scotta316> never mind.
<scotta316> I have to keep buying new hamsters to keep mine running.
<bur[n]er> it does only take 16 watts of power too :)
<bur[n]er> i just hit power to get mine running :P
<shad_> lol...got my gOS from Newegg for $199.00...now running Xubuntu :)
<bur[n]er> seriously?
<shad_> aka WallyWorld Special
<shad_> yes
<bur[n]er> yeah, i thought they were only available from the anti-americans
<shad_> nah
<bur[n]er> speaking of the gOS folks at everex, see their answer to the eeepc?  it's the "cloudbook"
<shad_> knew they had something in the works
<bur[n]er> i prefer teh flash storage on the eeepc to a hard drive, but to each their own
<shad_> me too
<bur[n]er> back to xubuntu stuff, is hardy going to incorporate displayconfig-gtk stuff in xubuntu as well as ubuntu?
<bur[n]er> i really wish to have easy config of an external display on this thing
<somerville32> bur[n]er, I imagine
<somerville32> bur[n]er, I'll look at it atleast :]
<bur[n]er> somerville32: you're my hero.  i sent an email to "oasisbob" about teh eeeXubuntu source and contacting you
<somerville32> Awesome. thanks.
<bur[n]er> thank you for the interest and for helping make xubuntu as bad ass as it is :)
<bur[n]er> now to get Mr. Ben of Xfce to incorporate samba into thunar
<somerville32> :)
#xubuntu 2008-12-08
<Twili> I guess they don't
<Twili> too bad
<Twili> They really really should release a UMPC image like they did with Ubuntu.
<nikolam> hi i have trouble trying to remove linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic
<nikolam> after automatic update to linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-22 the other day
<crimsun> what sort of trouble?
<nikolam> the trouble was didnt have enough space on /boot
<nikolam> and removing -21 stopped
<nikolam> package is marked broken
<crimsun> right, you can hack around that by removing older kernels
<nikolam> but can1 be uninstalled
<nikolam> but it is not actually there
<crimsun> what is not actually where?
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/82234/
<crimsun> nikolam: touch it
<crimsun> i.e., sudo touch /boot/System.map-2.6.24-21-generic
<crimsun> then allow l-u-m-2.6.24-21-generic to be removed
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/82236/
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> i did touch
<nikolam> but i cant remove package
<crimsun> what's the error?
<nikolam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/82237/
<crimsun> so create that directory
<crimsun> sudo mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic
<nikolam> Ok, It worked :)
<nikolam> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> np
<nikolam> Next time, I should take closer look to message with error
<nikolam> also i should1nt make /boot so small
<nikolam> it is on eeepc, i was wrongly thinking of saving space and it resulted in problems
<crimsun> mine /boot is fairly restricted in size
<crimsun> s/mine/my/
<nikolam> Yes but 50 megs is too small for update, as i see
<crimsun> yeah, you have to be very deliberate in dist-upgrading, then
<nikolam> i see that 100 should be min. and 250 will be right for most people
<nikolam> i have happily 200 on desktop pc
<crimsun> often it means removing l-r-m and l-u-m manually before applying further l-i upgrades that contain abi bumps
<nikolam> 10x crimsun :)
<forces> o7
<forces> anybody with life?
<misreckoning> hi everybody, I just wanted to say that I've installed Xubuntu for the first time (I'm linux user for 5 years or more) and I can't say that I've ever seen my computer running this fast :) thanks! :)
<forces> :P
<misreckoning> I guess this is because of Xfce :)
<forces> another happy customer
<forces> xfce rlz!!
<likemindead> Ahoy.
<likemindead> Yar ...
<jon_high9000> hi there. i am new to Xubuntu. my question is regarding metacity themes. i am running intrepid 8.10 do i put downloaded folder into the /usr/share/themes folder to install?
<knome> jon_high9000, sure.
<jon_high9000> ok. i thought so. had to ask. thanks.
<Myrtti> I hope he's actually using metacity
<Myrtti> :-D
<knome> Myrtti, that's his problem... ;)
<knome> ....or her
 * Myrtti is feeling hilarious after 2 hours of sleep
<knome> lol
<Myrtti> that really, honestly did crack me up
<knome> haha
<Myrtti> today will be one of those LOLWHUT days
<knome> omzg
<knome> i'm happy my "today" is going to end soon
<Myrtti> shuddup, with love, Miia
<dnyy> Hrm, I installed murinne for a theme, and now my window title bars are gone. :(
<ULRICH`> hello
<ULRICH`> I wanna ask somebody if there is any version of COREL that works on UNBUTU 8.10 ?
<ablomen> ULRICH`, what corel product? word perfect, psp?
<ULRICH`> draw
<ULRICH`> graphics suite
<ULRICH`> x3 if is possible
<ablomen> well i dont see any native versions
<ablomen> so you might want to check the wine app-db
<ULRICH`> yes I want
<ablomen> http://appdb.winehq.org/search_results.php?cx=013271970634691685804%3Abc-56dvxydi&cof=FORID%3A11&q=corel&sa=Search#906
<ULRICH`> do you if I need a special driver for the NVIDIA 7300 GT PRO ?
<ablomen> my guess is that its the normal nvidia driver (it should install that automaticly from the restricted hardware manager app), but its just a guess
<ablomen> try google :)
<ULRICH`> sorry...I found a good driver on official NVIDIA site
<ablomen> oh you dont have/want to install the driver from the site
<ULRICH`> why ?
<R1cochet> hhow do i get a gui for xmms2?
<ablomen> ULRICH`, because ubuntu has provided a driver for you
<ULRICH`> a
<ULRICH`> ok
<ablomen> ULRICH`, see Menu=>System=>Hardware Drivers
<ULRICH`> now I`m at work and I want to install unbutu when I`ll go home
<ULRICH`> ubuntu*
<ablomen> R1cochet, you might want to look at gxmms2
<ablomen> R1cochet, it should be in the repositories
<R1cochet> will that allow me to change skins as well
<ULRICH`> ablomen do I neer some codecs to see videos ?
<ablomen> R1cochet, i have no idea to be honest, dont use it myself :)
<R1cochet> ok
<R1cochet> may i ask what you do youse?
<ablomen> ULRICH`, you might, but most of them get installed when you need them (if you use totem) and otherwise there are tonns of good (official) guides
<ULRICH`> ok
<ULRICH`> thanx
<ablomen> R1cochet, for music Rhythmbox and for video VLC/MPlayer/sometimes totem
<ablomen> mostly mplayer
<ablomen> ULRICH`, np :)
<R1cochet> ULRICH`: you will want to install xubuntu-restricted-extras, that grabs all the extra pluagins needed for audio/video
<R1cochet> can you skin rhythmbox?
<ULRICH`> I have downloaded the dexktop version X64
<ablomen> R1cochet, its a gtk client, so it uses the same skin as other gtk apps
<ablomen> ULRICH`, you might want to stick to 32 bit version
<ablomen> ULRICH`, better support for flash, windows media formats, wine etc
<ULRICH`> why ? that 64 bit version is nod good ?
<ULRICH`> ok
<ablomen> well on a desktop pc youll never know the speed difference, and it can be a pain in the buttox sometimes
<ULRICH`> thanx again
<R1cochet> ablomen: do you mean youser interface themes
<ablomen> R1cochet, yep
<R1cochet> user*
<R1cochet> ok
<ablomen> so it will always look "right"
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<ablomen> anyway, time for food, im out of here
<R1cochet> byout i want to change the whole skin like you can in ayoudacioyous or winamp
<R1cochet> £aters thank you
<generalsnus> Is there any way of viewing a LTSP session?  like remote desktop into a thinclient session..
<kudi1> how do you keep your current theme but change the bar at that top
<generalsnus> 	I have managed to get "student-control-panel" to work, i can see users desktop with the x11vnc.. but how can i control the desktops?
<ball> What instruction set is Xubuntu compiled for usually?
<ball> s/usually//
<ball> (i.e. will it run on a Pentium?)
<Odd-rationale> ball: yeah, it will run on most pentiums.
<ball> Does it require MMX?
<Odd-rationale> ball: might want to see the supported architect page... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedArchitectures
<Odd-rationale> see if that helps any...
<ball> Hmm... makes it sound as though it's compiled with just 80386 instructions, but I doubt that.
<ball> Perhaps I'll use this box for Oberon.
<Marky> Would anyone happen to have any sugestions for replacing the wireless network manager in Ubuntu 8.10? It needs to be something I can download and then transfer using a USB key
<dnyy> My window's title bars have gone missin' after installing a theme that installed murrine.  And it won't let me go to the window manager settings, I get an error saying my window manager is unknown.  Does xfce not support murrine or what? :/
<forces> saluton
<TheSheep> hello forces
<forces> hi!
<forces> how are you?
<TheSheep> fine, thanks, you?
<forces> here, it's cold
 * forces con frio
 * forces is downloading ubuntu 8.10
<retour> need help with DVD-RAM and mkudffs
<tingle> hi i would like to use alt+1 alt+2 ect use in xterm for window switching in irssi
<tingle> but it doest work bij default could anyone tell me how i can fix this?
<TheSheep> tingle: disable these shortcuts in terminal's preferences
<tingle> TheSheep: how can i get to these xterm preferences?
<TheSheep> tingle: right click inside your terminal and select' preferences' from the menu
<tingle> doesnt work in xterm.. youre prolly using gnome-terminal
<TheSheep> tingle: no, I'm using xubuntu's default "Terminal", or xfce4-terminal
<retour> need help with DVD-RAM and mkudffs
<Twile> Hello
<Twile> HI
<TheSheep> Twile: don't shout :)
<Twile> sorry I had caps on by accident
<naenae87> ok im running xubuntu 8.04 i think. but only problem is my desktop is at like a 30% Zooom . so everything looks like jumbo size.. does anyone know how to get my desktop to looking normal again>??????????
<Twile> Try right clicking on the desktop and go into settings
<Twile> It may be displaying at a retarded resolution
<TheSheep> naenae87: maybe change your display resolution in setting manager?
<naenae87> ok ill try that
<Twile> 1240x768 (or something like that)  would be best
<naenae87> ok
<Twile> ^^
<Twile> I gotta go eat noe
<Twile> now*
<Twile> But you know what I'd really like, a UMPC (LiveUSB) Distro of Xubuntu like they have for Ubuntu (as of 8.10).  One without the need for specail installations like the ones on pendrivelinux
<Twile> Not that pendrive linux is bad
<Twile> anyways gotta go
<Twile> Is there a UMPC image for Xubuntu like there is for Ubuntu (as of 8.10)?  It's like a live CD, except persistent and on a USB drive.  Not sure if you still have to change the BIOS settings or not though.
<Twile> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/release/
<Twile> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Twile> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<retour> need help with DVD-RAM and mkudffs
#xubuntu 2008-12-09
<zoredache> retour: you will be more likely to get a better responce if you ask a question instead if simply stating what you are interested.  You should also consider looking in other channels.  mkudfs isn't really something that is going to be distro-specific
<retour> zoredache: mkudffs is formating 4.7GB disk into 1.2GB beyond that - everything works
<TibCeb> hey there
<sill2> new to xubuntu. trying it out with wubi installer. how do I see (mount) my other drives/partitions ?
<ballzee__> i was looking on the web and it said if you dual boot your a queer is that true ? i never got the chance to use windows but i was thinking some day i migh
<ballzee__> might
<ballzee__> must be a freak to use gnome
<ballzee__> how can i run a program on the desktop as a differnt user
<itai_michaelson> hi
<itai_michaelson> hi- how do i install nvidia drivers in xfce?
<knome> ballzee__, as root?
<lebest> salu
<lebest> xubuntu is slow in my pc i have a bad one
<ballzee__> yes
<ballzee__> i need to run bipim as root
<ballzee__> holy shit you replyed an houre ago
<ballzee__> sorry i was watching mr.brooks i like that movie
<dnyy> That the one with the twist at the end involving his daughter? ;o
<ballzee__> yeah
<ballzee__>  in his dream
<ballzee__> i dont know if i think hes good in it because its a subject i like or hes good in it
<generalsnus> we have some problems installing skolelinux here, we are installing "ftp.skolelinux.org/cd-lenny-test-dvd/debian-edu-amd64-i386-DVD-1.iso" and we are behind a proxy, but wehen the install gets to "installing applications" it just ends..with no obvious error.. im guessing it tries to connect to the net.. but it has no proxy settings yet.. what can we do?
<TheSheep> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<izinucs> I just added a second panel to the desktop along with some items on the panel.  Panel 1 allows me to move items on it to the position I want. Panel 2 seems to left justify anything I add.. how do I fix this?
<izinucs> did I actually post??? no time stamp and an extra space between my post and the last message.. weird
<ball> izinucs: yes, you asked about moving items on a panel
<ball> ...if nobody here knows, there's also #xfce
<izinucs> yes..
<izinucs> k.. thanks..
<tomwrok> somehow the fontsize in my XFCE depends on the resolution i have set when logging in. when i increase the desktop resolution the font is smaller than when i login again with the same resolution. i guess that is some kind of feature. does anybody know what i mean/how i can turn this off?
<knome> well for me it sounds it's a bug.
<Demios> hmm having a problem configuring my sudoers
<Demios> i have "myusername ALL=(ALL)
<Demios> "
<Demios> trying to make it
<Demios> i have "myusername ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/somedirectory"
<Demios> but everything from NOPASSWD on is in white and not color coded, that can't be right. And when I try to write out, it tells me there is an error on said line
<ig0r1> Hello everybody!
<ig0r1> does anybody know how can I check if my videocard drivers are installed in xubuntu 8.10 ?
<Aizawa> Alright, this might not be entirely on-topic and the answer might be obvious, but is there some way to make a new, empty partition from a full install of linux?
<Aizawa> Like I have one partition now, that fills up my entire hard drive. I would like to make a new partition so I can install another OS on it.
<Constrabus> Does the 8.10 xubuntu install CD's kernel have etx4 support?
<Constrabus> ext4**
<Odd-rationale> i think so, i'm not sure, though. see if it one of the options...
<charlie-tca> Aizawa: Yes, there is a way. Use a livecd. At the desktop, choose Applications -> System -> Partition Editor
<charlie-tca> Make sure no partitions are mounted, then resize the partition and create another one
<Aizawa> Oh, alright
<zoredache> you can look in /proc/filesystems to see if the kernel supports ext4, that doesn't mean all the ext4 tools would be installed though
<Aizawa> I'm really not an advanced user >.>
<Aizawa> I'll go for the easy way
<Aizawa> Thanks guys
<roosterizer> Hey gang!
<roosterizer> I think my system is in big trouble, looking for some assistance :S
<roosterizer> Few days ago, there was this update regarding some HAL-package (which I assume is the culprit here) and since that update, I'm unable to give any peripheral input to X (or something)
<roosterizer> I can't type anything at GDM login screen but the ctrl, caps keys etc still work
<roosterizer> So I go Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in that way, which works, then kill GDM, run 'startx' and I get to my desktop, but again. No input is registered. Not the touchpad either (laptop)
<roosterizer> Anybody present?
<gabkdlly> hi
<roosterizer> hey!
<roosterizer> Are you here for help as well as I am or do you think you could help me? :)
<gabkdlly> roosterizer: pretty much all of the X.org configuration has been moved to HAL recently
<roosterizer> ok
<roosterizer> so if HAL screws up, X is screwed. :-|
<gabkdlly> roosterizer: still, you probably can configure your keyboard and mouse in the xorg.conf manually
<gabkdlly> pretty much
<roosterizer> oh alright! that's good news
<gabkdlly> if you still have an old xorg.conf from a previous install laying around, you might just try that
<roosterizer> hm. I'll see what I can find...
<roosterizer> Dang. Afraid there's no such file in sight (/etc/X11/ right?)
<gabkdlly> yes
<gabkdlly> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gabkdlly> that link might have something to help you
<roosterizer> Thanks, I'll check it right away! I hope it will render well in elinks. :D...
<gabkdlly> it really sounds like you might have found a bug, and it is probably worth reporting on launchpad
<roosterizer> yeah, it feels like it's just big fat regression
<roosterizer> "just a"
<roosterizer> I might just go there and see if I can file a bug with a text-based browser. :)
<roosterizer> But if it's a bug, I really hope there will be a fixing upgrade soon, because as it is now, I have to hardcore-terminal this baby completely :)
<gabkdlly> the old way of configuring your xorg.conf was with dpkg-reconfigure
<gabkdlly> but I don't know what that will do now that HAL is all up in there
<roosterizer> I guess I could try?
<roosterizer> Is the input trivial or? Something like "dpkg-reconfigure xorg"?
<gabkdlly> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gabkdlly> I think that is what you want
<gabkdlly> if I remember correctly
<charlie-tca> roosterizer: you might want to look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<roosterizer> alrighty
<gabkdlly> sorry, I can't seem to find a better link :(
<gabkdlly> there must be some documentation out there somewhere on how to manually configure X post-HAL
<roosterizer> I just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and restarted GDM but there wasn't much change to the behavior (none at all aamof :)
<Azag> hi
<Azag> xubuntu use compiz or metacity?
<charlie-tca> Azag: I think metacity by default, compiz if you install it
<Azag> ok
<roosterizer> charlie-tca: I didn't read the whole page there but, I'm not having problems with the resolution; I cannot input anything using the keyboard or the mouse in X
<charlie-tca> Have you tried the debugging procedures?
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<roosterizer> I don't know of any :-/
<charlie-tca> the link has them, Hardware
<roosterizer> alrighty
<roosterizer> charlie-tca: Oh, so all that info is on how to file bugs? :)
<roosterizer> gabkdlly & charlie-tca: I have to get outta here, but thanks guys, for all the help. I appreciate it a lot :) Peace out!
<gabkdlly> cheers
<gabkdlly> you might also try the forum
<roosterizer> Yeah I'm gonna try there once I get to a decent GUI so I can run a decent browser ;)
<charlie-tca> roosterizer: yes, that is for filing the bug; also works to try to fix things.
<roosterizer> Okie doke! Gonna look more into that. Thanks again! Take care guys =)
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. I´m glad I could help. Good luck
<roosterizer> :) thanks
<Demios> dammit
<Demios> i'm not sure what the heck is up with my burner
<Demios> it wont burn
<Demios> actualy brasero says every disk i put in has 0bytes free
<charlie-tca> Demios: will it play cd's? or will it read any that were burned before?
<Demios> lets check
<Demios> failed to open
<charlie-tca> The cd or the drive drawer?
<Demios> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Demios> mount: /dev/scd0 already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<Demios> mount: according to mtab, /dev/scd0 is already mounted on /media/cdrom0.
<Demios> Failed to open directory "cdrom0".
<Demios> Permission denied.
<charlie-tca> uh-h, right-click, unmount?
<Demios> only options are
<Demios> mount (grayed out) and eject
<charlie-tca> try eject, then.
<charlie-tca> Probably only opens the drawer, though
<charlie-tca> Maybe time for a reboot, and see if that helps. I don´t really know.
<charlie-tca> Hoping for someone else to jump in here, now
<Demios> already rebooted a few times
<Demios> and the tray opens up
<Demios> when i select eject
<charlie-tca> Well, it can't burn if it is always busy. I've exhausted my knowledge, though
<gabkdlly> Demios: I have also encountered this problem
<gabkdlly> using brasero
<Demios> it wont burn audio cds either
<Demios> like it burns them, then it fails
<Demios> wasting a whole cd
<rober> hi
<gabkdlly> Demios: you don't happen to have a VIA chipset on your IDE controller?
<charlie-tca> hi rober
<rober> does anyone know how to make the "Places" menu show all removable drives (just like the gtk+ open dialog) ? It just shows home, trash, desktop and filesystem
<Demios> not to my knowledge, and this is a recent thing
<Demios> might have been since around the time i installed gmount-iso
<gabkdlly> Demios: I have only tried to burn once since my move to intrepid
<Demios> it's been since hardy, but it's actually inconvinient now that i actually need to burn isos
<gabkdlly> rober: there is a panel button that allows you to mount attached devices
<gabkdlly> rober: for example fd0
<rober> gabkdlly,  yeah i know but in ubuntu (not xubuntu) the places menu shows all available devices (just like the gtk open dialog)
<gabkdlly> Demios: to narrow it down you might try burning with another app
<Demios> every other app fails
<Demios> cds dont even mount properly to be read
<phix> :/
<gabkdlly> rober: yes, ubuntu and xubuntu differ in this respect.  Might be worth suggesting to the devs that you want this functionality in the "plaices" button
<gabkdlly> Demios: oh, that differs from my experience, I have been able to mount cds and dvds
<rober> gabkdlly, furthermore if you click on properties in the "places" menu you see there is an option called "Show removable media" so i guess it might be a bug
<gabkdlly> Demios: I was hoping it would be as simple as filing a bug with brasero :(
<gabkdlly> rober: true true
<phix> can I ask questions regarding sound problems here? or is it out of scope?
<gabkdlly> phix: if you are having sound problems while running xubuntu
<gabkdlly> rober: although, the developers might have their reasons for not including devices that are not even attached
<phix> gabkdlly: there is still there regardless if I type in sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop or not
<phix> the sounds problem still exist even :)
<gabkdlly> phix: describe your problems please
<phix> no sound, 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio
<rober> another question: does anyone know how to automount a partition at boot time ? like in all other distros (i.e adding the corresponding line in /etc/fstab) ?
<phix> rober: add it in fstab
<rober> ok
<gabkdlly> phix: did you check the mixer levels? with alsamixer
<phix> alsamixer
<phix> No mixer elems found
<phix> I tried to use alsaconf but it doesn't exist in alsa-base or alsa-util
<rober> phix, do you know what partition type fuseblk is ? ubuntu automounts my ntfs win partition as fuseblk...
<gabkdlly> phix: you might check the logs to see what the kernel has to say. dmesg or /var/log/
<gabkdlly> phix: or google your hardware
<gabkdlly> I am going to sleep now.  Bye people
<zoredache> rober: fuseblk is almost certainly related to fuse.  I would guess your filesystem is ntfs...
<phix> rober: ntfs-3g
<phix> gabkdlly: I have been googling, no success
<phix> which is why I came here as a last resource
<phix> nice gabkdlly
<phix> zoredache: and also since rober said it was his windows NTFS partition :) that gave it away for me :P
<zoredache> there is always a chance he is doing something really obscure...
<zoredache> but I agree that ntfs is probably the answer
<rober> phix: so the type of partition i have to add in /etc/fstab is fuseblk and not ntfs right ?
<phix> rober: incorrect
<rober> phix: then ?
<phix> rober: the correct answer was ntfs-3g
<rober> oh
<phix> as I posted above
<zoredache> you will also probably need mount options to force a uid/gid mask for the filesystem
<rober> zoredache, in automatic mode it is mount with the following options: rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096
<zoredache> yes, but it is mounted under your account usually
<zoredache> if you are mounting under fstab, it is mounting as root
<rober> i see
<rober> thank you phix, zoredache. Goodbye!
#xubuntu 2008-12-10
<knoppix> hi, how do  i connect from kde to a smb server (gnome user here) , the smb server is on my subnet
<knome> knoppix, ask #kubuntu
<knoppix> home, oops sorr
<knoppix> sorry
<ron_o> might have found a bug in 8.04
<ron_o> keyboard shortcuts. I add the keyboard shortcut, say 'xkill' .. then it asks me for the shortcut and won't let me place it anywhere.
<ron_o> nevermind. you have to type the keys on the keyboard. just weird.
<McCallister> Hey guys.
<McCallister> I lost my panel.
<McCallister> hello dsmith
<phix> hi McCallister
<phix> how are you?
<McCallister> I'm alright.
<McCallister> I lost my panel.
<McCallister> Not sure how to restart it.
<McCallister> xfce4
<knome> McCallister, alt+f2 > xfce4-panel
<Recursiv3> How do I enable SHMConfig in Xubuntu 8.10? The xorg.conf file is not working.
<McCallister> I'm not sure.
<phix> McCallister: :(
<Kudi> how do i get conky to show my ip address?  What did i do wrong?: IP - ${color white}${addr interface}
<McCallister> That's it!!
<McCallister> Got it. Thanks a bunch
<Recursiv3> How do I edit my touchpad settings in Intrepid Ibex?
<Recursiv3> I can't use GSynaptics because I can't enable SHMConfig
<McCallister> I'm not sure.
<McCallister> What type of laptop?
<Recursiv3> eeePC
<McCallister> Are there any posts about it on the forums?
<Recursiv3> Yes. They don't seem to work.
<Recursiv3> I just need some way to turn tapping off.
<McCallister> That would get annoying.
<McCallister> What operating system came installed?
<Recursiv3> A version of Xandros.
<Recursiv3> It was really dumbed down; I needed a real OS.
<ball> CP/M-80 ftw
<ball> Speaking of "dumbed down", I think Mrs. ball's next PC will have MS Windows Vista Home Basic
<Recursiv3> God damn it.
<ball> What's wrong?
<Recursiv3> I've been trying for at least a week to get tapping disabled.
<Recursiv3> This damn computer.
<ball> On a trackpad?
<Recursiv3> YEs.
<ball> Yeah, that would be annoying.
<ball> s/would/could/
<ball> Is it a CMOS setting?
<Recursiv3> No, you are supposed to be able to use gsynaptics, but it doesn't work on Intrepid.
<ball> So there's no CMOS setting to disable it?
<Recursiv3> I will check, I am almost certain not.
<ball> Definitely worth checking.  If the firmware's passing "clicks" to the OS, there's nothing gsynaptics (or whatever) will be able to do about it.
<Recursiv3> No, no option.
<ball> hello effie_jayx
<ball> Recursiv3: that's odd.
<effie_jayx> hello ball
<Recursiv3> I have not been able to get any touchpad configuration stuff running.
<ball> Are you running some sort of touchpad driver, or just generic mouse?
<Recursiv3> IDK.
<Recursiv3> I think there is some sort of driver installed.
<ball> I'm inclined to blame the firmware, but then I'm always inclined to blame the firmware.
<ball> ...because /so/ much firmware is broken, or at best poorly-written
<Kudi> how do i make the volume applet control pcm instead of master?
<ball> hello Kudi
<Kudi> ball: hi
<Kudi> ball: what are u bored or something?
<Recursiv3> Some sites say that I can use xinput to configure the touchpad.
<Kudi> Recursiv3: if your talking to me i have no idea what your talking about but if you are i can google
<Recursiv3> I'm just saying it to anyone who will listen.
<Recursiv3> Can anyone tell me what command I would use to disable the tapping using xinput?
<Kudi> ohh...i dont think any1 is answering questions here, there probably all out for tea
<ball> Recursiv3: I reckon you're barking up the wrong tree.
<ball> Kudi: depends on the question
<Recursiv3> ball, what do you mean?
<ball> Recursiv3: Well, I've an idea, but I don't know enough about Xubuntu to know how to test it.
<Recursiv3> Tell me your idea and I can test it.
<Kudi> ball: ha, what are u trying to say..
<ball> Recursiv3: There may be a way in Xubuntu (or in X, specifically) to see what events the firmware is sending to your X server.
<ball> That could tell you whether your firmware is at fault.
<Recursiv3> I don't think the firmware is at fault.
<ball> Why do you think that?
<Recursiv3> The OS that was previously installed was able to have tap-to-click disabled.
<ball> Hmm... ok
<ball> Well that supports your thought.
<D-MAN> DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE TO GET AN EASY TO USE INVOICE TEMPLATE?
<D-MAN> sry caps
<izinucs> OO should have one either built in or downloadable.
<D-MAN> izinucs,  tried downloading on for oo but cant edit it it says read only?
<izinucs> D-MAN, once open in oo save it again with a new name
<D-MAN> kk let me try that
<D-MAN> IZ IT WORKED BOY DO I FEEL DUMB!!!!!
<D-MAN> izinucs,  thnx
<izinucs> np.. :)
<D-MAN> my printer keeps cutting off the right side of page in oo spreadsheeet how can i fix this?
<R1cochet> is there any way to view printer ink levels?
<crawlthewarriork> does anyone perhaps know why when I update packages or use apt-get to dl software, it goes really slow (download speed) but on the internet (firefox) I can download really fast?
<crawlthewarriork> anyone?
<cody-somerville> crawlthewarriork, try a different mirror
<crawlthewarriork> how do you do that using apt-get or update manager?
<crimsun> cody-somerville: do you know if Xubuntu 9.04 will use PulseAudio?
<crimsun> cody-somerville: ok, well, if you happen to know, find me during lunch tomorrow
<bebop_> anyone available to help with a issue?
<generalsnus> We have a problem with our thin clients,  It seems like each user has 2 instances of the process "ps" running.. using 2% cpu each.. as you imagine..this is a problem when there is 30 users logged on.. cpu load is at 90-100%  what can i do?
<generalsnus> We have a problem with our LTSP clients.. each user have x2 instances of the process "ps" its eating all cpu. What could be wrong? pstree: http://paste2.org/p/113585
<TheSheep> generalsnus: it's being called by some python script...
<TheSheep> generalsnus: maybe try 'ps auxwww' to see the full command that started it
<generalsnus> http://paste2.org/p/113591  is the output of "ps auxwww|grep python "
<TheSheep> generalsnus: what's /usr/bin/scp-client ?
<TheSheep> hmm... it's part of thin-client-manager-backend
<TheSheep> whatever it is
<TheSheep> I see it's placed in autostarted applications
<generalsnus> isnt it somthing i would need to have autostarted?
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> you can file a bug for it
<TheSheep> generalsnus: that script is strange
<TheSheep> looks like it's written by a java programmer who never saw python before
<generalsnus> here is the script tho: http://paste2.org/p/113596
<TheSheep> generalsnus: yes, I downloaded it from packages.ubuntu.com
<generalsnus> ah
<TheSheep> generalsnus: it should run the 'perent poller' function every 10 seconds
<TheSheep> parent_poller
<TheSheep> it then forks a shell running ps and grep just to see if its parent process is still running
<TheSheep> madness
<generalsnus> hm.. we tried to killall python, just to get the system responsive again... cpu load went back to 20%
<generalsnus> is there somthing i can do to the script, to prevent this?
<TheSheep> generalsnus: let me see
<TheSheep> generalsnus: try this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/94659/
<TheSheep> generalsnus: but please report the bug too
<generalsnus> ok, ill wait until i can reboot the thing..
<generalsnus> ill report bug aswell as reporting feedback here
<generalsnus> brb lunch
<R1cochet> is there a way to check my printer ink cartridge levels? 8.10
<gabkdlly> R1cochet: you might check if the site of your printer manufacturer has a page dedicated to linux support
<gabkdlly> if there is not a way to do this, then it is a bug, since I have heard that running your printer when there is no ink can damage the heads
<gabkdlly> although I guess on some printers it does not matter, you just find out that the cartridges are empty by your printouts fading to white
<gabkdlly> you should definitely consult your user manual and/or the printers manufacturers site
<likemindead> Can anyone explain why are some updates "kept back" when I try to "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<likemindead> Is it most likely that there are dependencies for those packages that haven't made it into updates yet?
<Shaba1> anyone here?
<tingle> jep
<Shaba1> Hello tingle
<tingle> hello Shaba1
<Shaba1> I think I found the answer to my question already
<Shaba1> but I will stand by just in case
<Shaba1> here is one though
<tingle> good, google is your friend
<Shaba1> how do I find the version of xubuntu I am running
<tingle> hm let me think
<tingle> uname -a maybe
<tingle> sec ill check
<tingle> well you cant really see what XUBUNTU you running whit uname -a
<tingle> Shaba1: applications > help on the top page you can see what version your running
<tingle> Shaba1: Welcome to Xubuntu 8.10! for example
<Shaba1> that opened a web page in firefox
<Shaba1> it said welcome to xubuntu 8.04 or something similar
<tingle> well than you prolly have 8.04
<Shaba1> Ok next
<Shaba1> How do I "install" a .deb file
<Shaba1> sorry for all the stupid newbie questions
<tingle> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<tingle> as root ofc..
<Shaba1> I a quite versed in windows but totally new to linux
<tingle> its no problem but you can google most of the question too
<tingle> im sure there has been someone whit the same question before you
<Shaba1> thanks tingle
<tingle> no problem Shaba1
<Shaba1> I will still hang out here though
<Shaba1> Now that I knew there is someone here
<Shaba1> :D
<tingle> xD
<Shaba1> is the not and edit command in linux
<Erant> How come my system boots up in the wrong resolution? I've only got about 1/4 of the screen. I can go to the Settings Panel and change the resolution, and then it's fine.
<Erant> But it does that everytime I boot
<Shaba1> ok what question
<Shaba1> what does '/etc/profile/" do>?
<TheSheep> Shaba1: it's explained in teh first line of that file
<Erant> Hmm, other question then. The GRUB that comes with Ubuntu, would that be GRUB2 or GRUB legacy?
<crimsun> Erant: grub legacy
<crimsun> Erant: we're actually in a session currently at UDS discussing replacing grub legacy with grub 2
<crimsun> Erant: and by "GRUB that comes with Ubuntu", I presume you mean not "GRUB available in Ubuntu" (because both are) but "GRUB that is the default bootloader"
<MiVo> Hello, I try to use icecast2 in Xubuntu, but I get this error: "Starting icecast2: start-stop-daemon: Unable to set gid to 123 (Operation not permitted)"
<Shaba1> what is "UDS"
<Kudi> KAD is firewalled still but i cant control udp in my router settings and i have no idea how to update the node list...all im looking for is a green arrow.  What are my options?
<Shaba1> linux is so frustrating
<Shaba1> no wonder it had not made it as a general user OS
<Kudi> Shaba1: ha if you think ubuntu is frustrating you need to read a lil more, ubuntu already does so much for you
<Shaba1> I have been using computer since I brought my first altair 5000 in the 70s
<Shaba1> I seperate things into how easy is it for someone like me to do operations
<Shaba1> and how easy it is for a general user to do the an operations
<Shaba1> and trust me linux is NOT for the average user
<TheSheep> Shaba1: it also hurts that you can't use all your experience from Other Operating Systems (tm)
<TheSheep> Shaba1: on the bright side, you learn a bit of POSIX, which is a standard that is going to stay
<Shaba1> true
<Shaba1> and that is why I am learning linus
<Shaba1> linux
<Shaba1> right now I am tring to get the roadsendphp compiler to complie itself
<Shaba1> and its frustrating
<TheSheep> bootstrapping is always tricky
<Shaba1> bootstrapping?
<Shaba1> I used this page
<Shaba1> http://www.compdigitec.com/labs/2008/07/24/install-roadsend-php-compiler-on-ubuntu-without-compiling-anything/
<Shaba1> but when I get to step four I get and error. something about pcc.conf not availible or something
<TheSheep> Shaba1: remember how baron Munhausen pulled himself from swamp by his boot straps?
<Shaba1> nope
<TheSheep> Shaba1: anyways, the process of a program compiling itself or a loading itself into memory, or doing similar things with itself is called 'bootstrapping'
<TheSheep> Shaba1: that's why you 'boot' the operating system
<Shaba1> I know what that is TheSheep. I just did not see how it applied in this context
<TheSheep> well, compiler compiling itself...
<Shaba1> lol
<Shaba1> I now it sounds silly
<Shaba1> did you look at that page?
<TheSheep> Shaba1: took a cursory glance
<TheSheep> Shaba1: not much to do, they provide ready debs, you just have to set up a bunch of environment variables because the debs have the files in wrong places
<TheSheep> Shaba1: btw, instead of setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH, you can jsut add it to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/libc.conf and run ldconf
<TheSheep> ldconfig
<Shaba1> what does that do?
<Shaba1> TheSheep check out this pastbin.
<Shaba1> http://pastebin.com/d3a5f49ff
<Shaba1> that is the error I get when I use the -d 2 debug levle
<Veinor> So I just switched from GNOME to xfce, what should I know?
<knome> Veinor, be happy.
<Veinor> lol
<Veinor> but seriously, what should I get used to doing differently?
<MOras> hi anyone to help me with xubuntu 6.06. I click on Applications but the list won't show
<Shaba1> TheSheep are you still here?
<knome> Veinor, not really anything in particular.
<Veinor> awesome
<knome> but little things, xfce should be a bit more logical and have some different configurability
<knome> you can just ask if you need help or don't know how something is supposed to be workinhg
<knome> -h
<Veinor> so far this is great
<knome> good to hear..
<Veinor> hmm
<Veinor> although my mute button doesn't seem to be able to unmute things
<knome> did it work in gnome?
<Veinor> yep
<Veinor> and banshee doesn't seem to be liking this at all
<knome> Veinor, mine works so i don't have any experience in fixing it
<Erant> Veinor: Banshee works fine here too
<Veinor> i get stuff like "Trying to dispose element playbin, but it is not in the NULL state.
<Erant> I'm currently having some issues with XUbuntu as well though. In order to get a proper desktop, I have to re-set the resolution each time I boot. When I boot, I only get 1/4 of the screen :/
<Erant> It's like 640x480, with a 1024x768 framebuffer
<Veinor> yeah, it's doing it even after a reboot. :/
<Veinor> hmm
<Veinor> totem's doing it, but VLC isn't, nor is exaile
<Veinor> er
<Veinor> totem's glitching, VLC and exaile aren't
<Veinor> fixed it
<Veinor> pulseaudio wasn't starting for some reason
<Veinor> now how do i get the multimedia keys to work again?
<ohgodnotanother1> hi there
<ohgodnotanother1> my brother is having trouble with his sound card on a fresh Xubuntu 8.10
<ohgodnotanother1> where can I set the sound "manager"? OSS or ALSA?
<ohgodnotanother1> it's a built in intel sound card btw.
<ohgodnotanother1> the problem: no audio playback under the os
<Voluhar> hello, my instalation of alternate xubuntu freeze up after first reboot in xfce
<Aquina> hoi
<Aquina> Is there a way to rename the "/home/<username>/Desktop" direcory to something like ".dektop"?
<Aquina> It's often getting into my way...
<David-A> Aquina: there are setting i this file that might be what you want, not tested: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<Aquina> thx, David-A ;-)
<David-A> did it work changing XDG_DESKTOP_DIR?
<Aquina> well I need to restart the gdm session. I'm gonna tell you later. ;-)
<Aquina> 5 mins.
<David-A> no worries, take your time, no need to hurry for me
<ig0r1> Hi everybody
<ig0r1> can anyone please tell me where is the Font dir in xubuntu???
<knome> ig0r1, you can put fonts in ~/.fonts
<knome> ig0r1, then fc-cache -f -v
<ig0r1> knome: but that would be for one user only?
<knome> ig0r1, yes.
<knome> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<knome> there you are.
<David-A> ig0r1: remember, every user config for him self
<ig0r1> Thank you very much I will read it! ))
<Aquina> brb
<Aquina> It didn't work. :-(
<Aquina> I followed there instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-631711.html
<David-A> Aquina: just a hunch, what if, what happens if you add a line "export XDG_DESKTOP_DIR=~/.desktop" in the file ~/.profile or ~/bash_profile (but no "quotes") (and logout/in)
<Aquina> sec I'm loggin in and out...
<Aquina> no, It doesn't work
<Aquina> :-(
<David-A> Aquina: well, i dont know then. remember to restore your ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile and ~/.config/whatsitsnameagain
<R1cochet> everytime i try to add an .mp3 to audio project in Brasero it freezes the program
<R1cochet> is there anyway to fix this?
<Aquina> thx, David-A
<Aquina> :-/
<David-A> :-( with u and the environment, otherwise :-)
<Aquina> :-)
<David-A> sorry, no comparision with u and the environment intended
<Aquina> "with me and the environemnt" - a strange expression...
<ubendu> Is xubuntu just a shortened-down version of ubuntu? Or is it completely different.
<ubendu> Looking for something light to run on office computers.
<knome> R1cochet, i don't actually know if brasero supports mp3
<knome> ubendu, it's basically the same, but it uses xfce as window manager rather than gnome, so for the enduser it might look quite a lot different
<ubendu> knome: So it's not 'lighter' at all really? Just different.
<knome> ubendu, it is also lighter, yes,
<ubendu> knome, right okay :)
<knome> ubendu, it really depends on the machine you have whether it's usable
<ubendu> Well, they have Windows (am I allowed to say that here?) on the server and all computers at the moment
<ubendu> So it would be a big conversion.
<knome> ubendu, how much ram?
<ubendu> knome: It differs from machine to machine, but I thought the requirements for Windows XP Professional > ubuntu
<ubendu> > x 100.
<knome> ubendu, yes...
<knome> ubendu, which is the lowest? are we talking about 128 or 256 or 512
<ubendu> 256
<ubendu> I will have to check though first.
<knome> it should be ok, but maybe a bit slow user experience.
<ubendu> What would be the easiest way of install ubuntu on all of those computers?
<ubendu> We're talking 30/40.
<ubendu> ubuntu-server will be on the server, so is there a net install feature?
<knome> i'm not actually an expert on this.
<knome> cody-somerville, ?
<TheSheep> we are actually dd-ing the whole hard disk, it's about 100-150 computers
<knome> hello TheSheep. how are you?
<TheSheep> we have a simple linux boot disk that brings up the network, downloads and unzips the disk images and runs grub
<TheSheep> knome: hi, all good
<zoredache> you probably should consider setting up a apt-cache, you might want to look at pxe booting the mini.iso, you might want to look at building an answer script so you can completely automate the install
<TheSheep> I admit we do that mainly because we also install windows that way
<zoredache> TheSheep: how do you deal with hardware varation?
<TheSheep> zoredache: our installs are proofed to it
<TheSheep> zoredache: at least in the range of the computers we have to support
<TheSheep> zoredache: I thin they use something called sysprep on windows
<zoredache> yeah, but on linux boxes, do you do something to resize the partitions to take up all the available space?
<TheSheep> zoredache: no, we use sfdisk to create the partitions and just leave the empty space as it on the larger disks
<TheSheep> zoredache: the installs are prepared for the smallest disks we support
<zoredache> ah
<TheSheep> it's easier this way, we also have some hooks in /etc/rc.local to run scripts from nfs-mounted partition, so we can add fixes after the install
<TheSheep> and they will be applied on next boot
<TheSheep> for the next year we are working on instalation scripts based on torrent :)
<Constrabus> What is the default root password to enter su for the xubuntu live CD
<Constrabus> Im using the xubuntu live cd to install gentoo on a hard drive.
<knome> Constrabus, you should use sudo
<j_xinudsb> yes --sudo passwod root
<j_xinudsb> sorry
<j_xinudsb> sudo passwd root
<j_xinudsb> to set it
<j_xinudsb> or $sudo bash
<knome> actually i referred to using sudo and not root at all.....
#xubuntu 2008-12-11
<Meeso_OS> hmm
<Meeso_OS> whenI turn off xubuntu, it goes to some black and white prompt thingy
<Meeso_OS> some errors show up
<Meeso_OS> pertaining to the wireless access
<Meeso_OS> how do I fix this?
<Meeso_OS> I tihnk it has to do with me not being able to connect to my wireless access point
<Meeso_OS> I installed it on the same comp
<Meeso_OS> with wubi
<Meeso_OS> and it worked fine
<Meeso_OS> I wiped the drive, installed linux on the whole drive
<Meeso_OS> and it wont connect
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> halps :D
<Meeso_OS>  when I turn off xubuntu, it goes to some black and white prompt thingy some errors show up pertaining to the wireless access how do I fix this? I tihnk it has to do with me not being able to connect to my wireless access point I installed it on the same comp with wubi and it worked fine. I wiped the drive, installed linux on the whole drive and it wont connect
<Meeso_OS> I can has halpz?
<tetsuo9> hello
<tetsuo9> i am having a hell of a time trying to set up sound in Xubuntu
<tetsuo9> google turned up some resources on this topic, but they all seem to mention messing with "System > Preferences > Sound", and I don't even know where 'System' is (nothing appropriate in the Applications menu, or on any toolbar).
<tetsuo9> does anyone know any other good resources that might help me?
<charlie-tca> Use alsamixer to unmute and turn up volumes
<charlie-tca> If it is not installed, install using synaptic
<tetsuo9> thank you. i will try that
<charlie-tca> Hope it works. :-)
<tetsuo9> would it be wise to turn the volume up on all channels to 100%?
<charlie-tca> I did, then I could control it with the panel volume control.
<tetsuo9> i have no volume control on any panel.
<charlie-tca> Right click on a blank spot, Add New Item, Volume Control. It works after you set up with alsamixer
<tetsuo9> thank you again : )
<tetsuo9> it all works!  wonderful!
<tetsuo9> thank you! and good night
<Pici> pleia2: Now I know :)
<pleia2> :)
<Metatron> the xubuntu live cd saw my wireless network...installed to hard drive and now it doesnt see it...whats up?
<Edgar> hello everyone
<Edgar> I have ubuntu with gnome by default
<Edgar> and I installed kde by typing kde-core in the terminal
<Edgar> what I have to type for download the Xfce's core
<Edgar> ??
<Edgar> now, I'm downloading the Xfce, by the command apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Metatron> been kinda quiet in here edgar
<Edgar> yes I have noticed it
<Metatron> ive been out of loop too long to help, im stuck with a wifi problem, xubuntu live cd boot should wireless, after install to hard drive no wireless...pain in the router
<Metatron> showed that is, not should
<Edgar> it seems that there is no community support at these hours
<Metatron> u trying to downgrade xubuntu to something lighter?
<Metatron> downgrade isn right word
<Edgar> I'm not downgrading
<Edgar> I'm just want to download the core to test it
<Metatron> i c
<Edgar> for download the kde core I just type kde-core
<Metatron> cant u find xfce in symantic
<Edgar> mmmm it should, I just wanted to type the command
<Edgar> anyway, I don't find it in symantic
<Metatron> trying to think
<Metatron> im in xp atm
<Edgar> hehe
<Edgar> ok, yea, sometimes I need to use xp too
<Metatron> sudo apt-cache search xfce
<Metatron> should list packages with xfce in it
<Edgar> ok
<Metatron> i think hehe
<Metatron> i dont think xubuntu is gonna do it for me on target box, its OLD
<Edgar> well that should work, but it's ok now I have already downloaded the xubuntu-desktop
<Metatron> but im trying to revive its ANCIENT tv tuner card, no luck in other distro's, but xubuntu is gonna be too slow, back to puppy, tinyme or zenwalk
<Edgar> so you don't like the xubuntu?
<Metatron> its ok, i just have a realy old box
<Metatron> not up to it
<Metatron> the biggest plus on all ubuntu flavors is the repository, best selection of stuff, best dependancy checking
<Metatron> i once installed ubuntu as a text/console only and tried icewm fluxbox xfce rox-filer anb ran fast on old box, just too hard to configure
<Edgar> xfce looks like a copy of gnome
<Edgar> it's almost the same but...gnome it's kinda of superior
<Metatron> its much faster, gnome has alot more guts to it
<Metatron> realy its the panels that make it loot the same
<Metatron> look
<Edgar> well yes it's faster but gnome looks better I mean smoother
<Metatron> gnome has more shading and transparecy stuff
<Edgar> yes, that's what I mean
<Metatron> i like the xfce file manager over thunar or whatever its called nowadays, its like explore in xp sorta
<Edgar> what advantages has xfce over gnome? besides the performance
<Metatron> performance
<Metatron> about it
<Edgar> something else?
<Metatron> xfce might be easier to tweak
<Metatron> customize i mean, but u got a learning curve
<Metatron> right click menus are more customizable in xfce if i remember correctly
<Edgar> so for you, which is better for u gnome or xfce?
<Metatron> gnome if i got horsepower, xfce on slower box
<Edgar> ok
<Edgar> do u like the kde?
<Metatron> abit better at performance than gnome, some nice apps forit
<Metatron> gnome is used more thus there is alot of infor availble for it, lots of ppl banging on it
<Edgar> ok
<Metatron> if performance isnt an isssue gnome is fine, if performace is an isssue, fluxbox, icewm, rox-filer, jwm or some combination there of
<Edgar> ok
<Edgar> well, it's cool that xfce have a theme similar to the gnome human theme
<Edgar> it seems that xfce is kinda of abandoned, becouse the last version was released in 2007 :s
<Edgar> :-/
<Metatron> not abandoned, just slower develeopment
<Metatron> alot less ppl working on it
<Edgar> why is that?
<Metatron> gnome is used in oodles of distro's
<Metatron> more ppl in the community to work on it
<Edgar> ook
<Edgar> but the people that develop gnome or xfce, does they make money?
<Edgar> I mean the softwares is free
<Edgar> I guess that people who works in free software doesn't live of making free software
<Metatron> yup
<Metatron> though some of the distro's that use gnome do have commercial interests
<Metatron> even ubuntu has a commercial sponser
<Metatron> thus more support for gnome
<Edgar> with the free software, people can make money with commercial support or sponsored services
<Metatron> yeah
<Edgar> with the services can make money, but with the product can't
<dnyy> Everytime I open this file and edit it, then try and save, it says It can not open file to save.  Why? :(
<knome> dnyy, what file is it?
<dnyy> .conkyForecast
<dnyy> I opened it through sudo thunar and it worked, though.
<dnyy> It lets me edit other hidden files, so I have no idea why it wouldn't on that one. :/
<knome> i suppose it has such permissions you can edit it only with root/sudo
<zoredache> dnyy: Perhaps you don't have rights to edit the file because it owned by seomeone else
<dnyy> Err, yeah.  For some reason it's owned by root.
<dnyy> Didn't think to check that, sorry. ;o
<gaurdro> is there a way to configure the options for a particular screensaver in intrepid?
<bitmous1> ﻿I think I am having a problem with permissions, I have a minimal install with idesk as my desktop manager, unless I run it as root, it crashes every time I try to move an Icon, my icon files as well as their related files (.png's etc) are all within my personal home folder, any ideas?
<bitmous1> ﻿hmm anybody know how to tell wine to open a command prompt and then run a program within that command prompt?
<gaurdro> wine command.com?
<bitmous1> ﻿anybody know where swiftfox keeps it's bookmarks etc for each user?
<generalsnus> we have a ltsp enviroment, and the ltsp servers(xubuntu) authenticates with M$ AD.  we would like to get USB drives to work for the clients..   It used to work on both servers..  now, this has stopped working on 1 of the servers..prolly after a update.. thing is.. we dont really remember how we got it to work the first time around..  So what config files are involved here?
<emkeyen> hello
<emkeyen> i have a problem
<emkeyen> i'm running xubuntu 8.10 on a hp omnibook 6100
<emkeyen> but it does not mount my floppy disk
<emkeyen> can i do it manually?
<emkeyen> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy/ -t vfat
<emkeyen> mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<emkeyen> and
<emkeyen> $ sudo mount /dev/fd/0 /media/floppy/ -t vfat
<emkeyen> mount: /dev/pts/0 is not a block device
<emkeyen> ???
<j_xinudsb> emkeyen: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<emkeyen> j_xinudsb: doesnt work. see error message above.
<emkeyen> when i hot swap to cdrom it works
<vidd> emkeyen, what exactly are you trying to do?
<j_xinudsb> emkeyen: yeah ubuntu does not set /dev/fd0 as a automuntable device so it must be u-mounted before removing
<emkeyen> aha
<j_xinudsb> emkeyen: try /dev/fd0  /media/floppy0  auto rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8   0    0 in your fstab
<j_xinudsb> note auto
<emkeyen>  mount /dev/fd0
<emkeyen> mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<vidd> emkeyen, is this a usb floppy, or a standard floppy?
<emkeyen> hotswappable standard floppy on laptop
<vidd> emkeyen, then it will not mount as /dev/fd0
<vidd> check your thunar under /dev/ to see what devises are listed
<vidd> ie what is the cdrom mounted as?
<emkeyen> when i look at fstab i see cdrom listed as /dev/scd0
<vidd> emkeyen, then when you hotswap the floppy, see if you can mount /dev/scd0 as /media/floppy
<vidd> you might also try scd1
<emkeyen> hmm. weird. now i have no /dev/scd0
<vidd> the devices listed in thunar with an "X" icon are devices not connected.....
<vidd> items with no "X" icon are found devices
<j_xinudsb> or create a floppy device in dev/ to point to the cd drive as ln -s scd0 floppy0
<j_xinudsb>  ln -s scd0 fd0
<vidd> emkeyen, when you boot with the floppy in, your bios does detect it....right?
<emkeyen> yes
<emkeyen> it tries to boot from floppy
<vidd> try booting with the floppy device in, and review the list of devices in /dev
<emkeyen> ok
<emkeyen> now it does not mount cdrom any more either
<vidd> this will let you know what linux is seeing the device as
<emkeyen> ok
<emkeyen> thanks
<emkeyen> i'll try and bbl
<vidd> do you still have that /dev/fd0 in your fstab?
<emkeyen> commented it out. should i have it?
<j_xinudsb> ahh yes otherwise ubuntu does not know how to and where to mount fd0
<RurouniJones> Howdy all, is there anything that the alternate xubuntu install CD has that recommends it over the standard liv/install CD?
<gabkdlly> smaller footprint
<RurouniJones> Don't suppose it has a utility to resize windows partitions on it?
<vidd> RurouniJones, of course it does
<RurouniJones> On the live CD as well as the alternate?
<RurouniJones> Non-destructively resize windows partitions that is ;)
<j_xinudsb> use Debian if you need a smaller footprint
<j_xinudsb> and just dont install
<RurouniJones> footprint isn't that important. lightweight GUI is the main one
<RurouniJones> This is going to be a Granny OS installation
<j_xinudsb> i use dream linux for small gui footprint
<j_xinudsb> it is based on Debian too
<j_xinudsb> but i think xubuntu is light enough for most cases
<vynlwombat> Hello
<vynlwombat> I have been trying to figure out how to run the LiveUSB system creator from an ISO of xubuntu alt ISO
<vynlwombat> jsut can't figure it out, and i've been googling all night
<dbm> Hello there.
<afallenhope|work> hey I was wondering can I make a liveCD of my current setup?
<NDS> does anyone know a bluetooth applet for the XFCE panels?
<Shaba1> NDS you are trying to connnect a bluetooth headset to your computer?
<NDS> well, yes. among other things
<Shaba1> not that I can help. I am just trying to figure out what you are doing
<NDS> i just need an applet like the one available for GNOME, i find it to be the easiest to add new devices and browse files on my phone.
<OiPenguinn> How do I install xubuntu in text mode? I have the regular and the alternate 8.10 cd. Plus graphic driver issue.
<OiPenguinn> I've figured out. I didn't know it was text only...
<afallenhope|work> Anyone know how I can get my current setup  (I just installed like 5 things and custom scripts/programs) as a live CD?
<zoredache> sorry?
<zoredache> what do you mean get your current setup?
<knome> i suppose he means a custom cd
<afallenhope|work> Well I just installed Xubuntu, and I've installed like 5 applications and  a few of my custom scripts/programs. now I was wondering if I can turn that into a livecd
<afallenhope|work> you know like knoppix, slax, unbuntu,
<zoredache> the procedure for ubuntu should be the same for xubuntu
<zoredache> anywho, you might want to look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<Buster_Hymen> how do i acces autostarted programs in xfce?
<Kudi> how do i make k3b burn mp3 files
<Buster_Hymen> Kudi:  do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<Kudi> yah i can play mp3 fine
<Buster_Hymen> oh. lol well it was a shot in the dark. i'm not sure then
<Kudi> haha k thanks
<Shaba1> Is there a good subversion client for xubuntu 8.04?
<Erant> Hmm, how do I set the initial boot resolution in xfce?
<Erant> For some reason, it keeps defaulting to either 640x480 or 800x600, and doesn't even show the 1024x768 resolution.
<Erant> I can set it just fine with xrandr though :
<Erant> :/
<ian___> how do i install a persistent cpy of xubuntu on a usb drive
<ian___> *copy
<cody-somerville> EVERYONE: Shout out your most wanted features in Xubuntu!! :D
<cody-somerville> :)
<Shaba1> better documentation
<Shaba1> and a good user forum
<cody-somerville> Shaba1, we have ubuntuforums.com
<cody-somerville> * http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Shaba1> that is for ubuntu
<Shaba1> not xubuntu
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> It is for both
<Shaba1> My point is that there is enough difference that there needs to be a specific forum for xubuntu
<cody-somerville> No, no there doesn't
<Shaba1> ok your opinion cody-somerville
<Shaba1> sheesh
<cody-somerville> There is only like 66 packages different between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Shaba1> the whole interface is differnt
<Shaba1> you go into the ubuntu room and ask about something
<Shaba1> and someone tells you to click here and choose this menu item
<cody-somerville> Sure
<knome> Shaba1, ok so you're talking about bad *xfce* documentation
<Shaba1> well that does not exist in xubuntu and you are totally lost
<cody-somerville> but we don't need a separate forums
<cody-somerville> just separate space on the forum
<cody-somerville> and that exists
<Odd-rationale> xfce4.6!
<cody-somerville> :D
<Odd-rationale> network (samba) browsing in thunar!
<Shaba1> that would have been nice in my former job
<Shaba1> but now that I am only on my 2 computer home network its not a necessary thing
<skymebill> xfce 4.6 add in 8.10?
<cody-somerville> Xfce 4.6 will be in the next release, yup
<skymebill> :-D
<knome> yes.
#xubuntu 2008-12-12
<Riggspc> hello?
<cody-somerville> Hi
<Riggspc> im a noob
<Riggspc> ill say that right now
<Riggspc> but is this where i go for ubuntu help?
<The-Kernel> Riggspc: for Xubuntu, yes
<Riggspc> well, like i said im a noob
<Riggspc> how do i konw if i have xubuntu?
<Riggspc> know*
<j_xinudsb> tough crowd today
<yotux> can anyone assist me on how to add a partition to fstab?
<knome> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<knome> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<knome> yotux, ^
<yotux> thanks
<yotux> I used to be able to but since uuid came into the mix I was unsure
<charlie-tca> Hey, knome! how's it going
<djbushdio> what specifically do you need to do? I recommend using gparted for partition editing
<knome> charlie-tca, great. we are getting some serious work done with cody-somerville, NCommander and JPohlmann
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, I was looking for you earlier
<charlie-tca> Good to hear. Wish I was too
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, I want to talk to you about leading up Jaunty testing and QA efforts.
<charlie-tca> What´s up, cody-somerville
<charlie-tca> Anytime?
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: Got time now?
<knome> charlie-tca, he has :P
<knome> charlie-tca, sitting next to me and talking to jannis
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Knightlust
<charlie-tca> knome: thanks!
<knome> haha. :]
<charlie-tca> I been hiding today. Finally got new images to test :-)
<knome> heh
<yotux> is there a way to reconfigure grub to add oses that where no there when xubuntu was installed?
<charlie-tca> Yes, yotux
<charlie-tca> edit the menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<yotux> can you point me to the proper documentation?
<charlie-tca> give me a minute to find it
<yotux> ty
<charlie-tca> yotux: This is good to get you into menu.lst to add: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<charlie-tca> This one is better for what to edit to add an OS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aboucher> i have a computer with about 64 mb of ram is xubuntu good for that computer
<charlie-tca> 64MB is a little small. I have loaded it and run on 128MB, but it is very slow.
<charlie-tca> What is the CPU? On a 400MHz CPU with 384MB ram, you run one program at a time
<aboucher> i have intel pentium I mmx
<charlie-tca> I don't think you will be very happy with it. It will be really slow, and will freeze often.
<charlie-tca> Any way you could increase the memory to 256 or 512MB?
<aboucher> i dont have any memory sticks
<charlie-tca> I could suggest trying puppy linux on it. Should have better speed and less freezes.
<charlie-tca> You can find it through http://distrowatch.com/
<aboucher> i think i'll just use fluxbuntu
<Ivo_Helory> anyone know how to fix booting splash @ center by 1024x768 console resolution?
<aboucher> nope
<R1cochet> when i click switch user and leave it at login screen im automatically logged back in after a couple minutes
<R1cochet> anything i can do so im not logged back in automatically
<dnyy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882497
<dnyy> I don't have a solution myself, but a quick google search came up with that.  Might help ya.
<R1cochet> thats exactly what is my problem but theres no solution there :( just multiple people with the same problem
<R1cochet> thank you tho
<R1cochet> where can i find the login properties?
<dnyy> Yeah, after linking that I realized there were no answers, lol. my bad. :(
<dnyy> There's "Sessions and Startup" in the settings manager
<dnyy> But there's not many options :/
<dnyy> ah, there's also Settings -> Login Window
<dnyy> The security tab has some options about auto logins and timed logins, that might be of some help. i'm pretty new to xfce, so beyond the obvious I don't know. :(
<R1cochet> yea didnt see anything there
<dnyy> yeah, a lot of settings in xfce seem to have no GUI
<dnyy> and rely on editing config files. :/
<R1cochet> so to rewyouest something like that woyould you go to xyoubyountyou or xfce?
<R1cochet> request*
<R1cochet> xubuntu*
<dnyy> I honestly have no clue, but I would imagine xubuntu.  I don't think xfce handles the setting GUIs or anything. Could be wrong, though.
<R1cochet> ok
<Sinister`> i get spam from 30 differnt @verizon.net addys but mine is verizon can i filter so i only get the ones to: my addy ?
<insan> ermm
<insan> hiii all of u
<insan> i'm newbie
<dnyy> 'elo :)
<R1cochet> if i remove gnome-screensaver and add xscreensaver will i have to add xscreensaver to auto started apps?
<yakuzza> hi
<heap1> does anyone have a dell laptop and experience really random system lockups?
<gabkdlly> heap1: yes, and no
<heap1> i have had real problems with ubuntu 8.04.1, random system freezing
<heap1> should i try xubuntu?
<dnyy> it's worth a shot
<gabkdlly> heap1: it is probably a better idea to see if you can isolate what causes the crashes
<gabkdlly> m1330?
<dnyy> my laptop was freezing up a lot in ubuntu 8.10
<heap1> i know i dont know how to do that mate
<dnyy> has yet to freeze in xubuntu
<heap1> im really new, and my system will probably crash in a minute!!
<heap1> #i have a forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006394 if you could take a look i would appreciate it
<heap1> is xubuntu similar to regular ubuntu?
<gabkdlly> heap1: yes
<gabkdlly> one of xubuntu's aims is to consume less system resources
<gabkdlly> but the base system is the same
<heap1> gabkdlly: i am using a m1530 and have system crashes using 8.04.1
<heap1> really random crashes too
<gabkdlly> describe some of the things you are doing when it crashes
<heap1> i just wondered if xubuntu would be worth a try, maybe it will run more stable? i just dont have trust in what im doing
<heap1> ok.
<heap1> well this morning , it froze on the startup screen showing "ubuntu"... then i had to hold down the power button to turn it off. after that restart, it froze again in firefox after like 5 minutes. no mouse movement no response at all
<heap1> i have installed all the updates lastnight, 260 odd mb's worth..
<heap1> this is the longest session without a hang, im quite shocked !
<yakuzza> how can i add programms to the autostart of xubuntu ?
<yakuzza> i started with linux yesterday :D
<heap1> me2
<heap1> & its causing me a headache!
<yakuzza> not only you :D
<yakuzza> i am so much a graphical windows noob :D
<heap1> im quite happy with linux, but its freezing on me randomly yakuzza lad.. sooo frustraiting!
<yakuzza> for example how long it took me how to share with my windows
<yakuzza> ok, its not freezing for me so i just have the software issue
<heap1> ask gabkdlly, he seems experienced..
<heap1> or try the forums, thats what i have done but i cant get to the bottom of this issue
<yakuzza> yeah, i am in the wikiś right now
<gabkdlly> yakuzza: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Autostarted Apps
<yakuzza> for example i can get tightvnc running
<yakuzza> hi
<yakuzza> thx
<gabkdlly> heap1: I just read through your forum entry
<heap1> ok what do you think ?
<heap1> am i doomed?! hah
<gabkdlly> no warm in trying a clean install of xubuntu
<heap1> yeah i think i will lad
<gabkdlly> I would not mess around with restricted drivers and such if you don't really need them
<heap1> can i do the same things as in regular ubunut, like openoffice and the like?
<gabkdlly> start a clean install, document EVERYTHING you do, and go from there
<gabkdlly> all the programs that run under ubuntu will also run under xubuntu
<heap1> gabkdlly: the only thing i have changed is a nvidia driver and all the updates
<gabkdlly> try whether your crashes also occur when you refrain from installing the restricted nvidia
<gabkdlly> if they do, write down what you had done to make the crash happen
<gabkdlly> the more specific you can be, the more people will be able to help
<gabkdlly> the forum is a good place to post your documentation of steps to reproduce your crashes
<gabkdlly> heap1: you might even just try removing the nvidia drivers and see if that fixes your problems
<gabkdlly> but trying xubuntu won't hurt :)
<heapy> well that was a crash gabkdlly
<heapy> i just disabled the nvidia restricted drivers and restarted again.. see what happens eh ? : )
<gabkdlly> heapy: did you try reverting to the default driver rather than the restricted nvidia?
<gabkdlly> yes, good idea
<heapy> yeah i have, its annoying if this is the fix tho.. cus surely the system is better to be using the actual drivers for the parts. how do i for instance run a 3d game or run those funky effects without a decent driver installed? .. but then again if the system is stable without then thats good enough i suppose
<gabkdlly> heapy: if you narrow the problem down to the restricted drivers, it might be worth you while to file a bug report
<gabkdlly> heapy: i can't promise you that nvidia will listen to you, though
<heapy> whats strange is , some people on the forum have replied to my post. & they are running very similar setups without any problems at all... nvidia drivers installed, blah blah.. so i just dont know its bamboozeling me
<gabkdlly> launchpad would be the first place to try and report a bug, but only once you have narrowed down what is causing the problem
<gabkdlly> what were you doing when this last crash happened?
<gabkdlly> what programs were running?
<heapy> talking to you on irc
<heapy> firefox, the pigeon thingy im using now & thats it
<gabkdlly> hmmm
<gabkdlly> you might look at the logs in /var/log/
<heapy> how do i get there?
<gabkdlly> sometimes you can gather something usefull from them
<gabkdlly> open a terminal, and type "cd /var/log/"
<heapy> okay.......
<heapy> i have /var/log
<heapy> auth.log, daemon.log , debug, kern.log, messages, syslog, user.log and xorg.0.log
<gabkdlly> yup, lots of stuff to look at
<gabkdlly> maybe "less dmesg.0" for example
<gabkdlly> or syslog
<gabkdlly> syslog.0
<gabkdlly> I think that without the 0 is the one currently being written to, i.e. for this session
<gabkdlly> with the 0 should then be the one from the previous boot, the one that had the crash
<heapy> i found these logs using system/administration/system log - are they the  same as going threw terminal?
<gabkdlly> ah, good job, I did not even know that GUI existed :)
<heapy> in that case, i dont have a syslog.0 only without the .0
<gabkdlly> in the terminal, type "ls" after having done "cd /var/log"
<heapy> learn something new everyday, and im on learning overdrive!
<heapy> oky.....
<gabkdlly> oh, in the gui you can do File -> open
<gabkdlly> and then select the previous log
<heapy> thats better, i was struggling in terminal.. i typed cd /var/log Is then it said /var/log$ is
<gabkdlly> heapy: I am getting ready to go now, but I subscribed to your forum thread
<heapy> is right lad. have a nice day thanks for the help
<heapy> .... i have my head buried in syslogs etc tara
<gabkdlly|away> scroll down to the bottom and see if there is anything interesting
<heapy> bbs
<sniperlt> hello is anyone up in here and at the keyboard
<sniperlt> How can I tell which network manager I am running?
<gabkdlly|away> hi
<sniperlt> hello gabkdlly
<gabkdlly> if you have not changed it, you are running the one provided by the package network-manager-gnome
<sniperlt> how can I tell?
<gabkdlly> in a terminal, type "aptitude search network-manager"
<gabkdlly> there will be an "i" before the packages that are installed
<sniperlt> none of them have an i gabkdlly
<sniperlt> they either have a c or a p
<sniperlt> Hello anyoen home
<gabkdlly> hi
<gabkdlly> hmmm, I can't remember what c and p mean
 * gabkdlly does a "man aptitude"
<gabkdlly> sniperlt: I do believe that means you don't have a network manager installed
<gabkdlly> i guess you must have inadvertantly removed it
<gabkdlly> wierd
<sniperlt> then how am I talking to you
<gabkdlly> hey, try "ps -ef | grep NetworkManager"
<sniperlt> 11564 10540  0 06:48 pts/0    00:00:00 grep NetworkManager
<gabkdlly> I have my network configured in /etc/network/interfaces, and have deactivated the applet
<gabkdlly> that is all the output you get?
<gabkdlly> that would indicate that you don't have the network-manager daemon running
<gabkdlly> which would be consistent with it not being installed on your system
<sniperlt> The once again how am I talking to you?
<gabkdlly> the manager is not essential to having an internet connection
<sniperlt> Well I ask becasue prior to installing 8.04 I had wicd running
<sniperlt> and it gave me a nice littel icon in the top panel
<sniperlt> Well I have it reinstalled to autostart
<sniperlt> but no icon
<sniperlt> It must be working since I am talking to you
<sniperlt> but I would really like to see that icon
<sniperlt> I thought maybe I as still using ns-applet and not knowing it
<gabkdlly> check: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Mangager -> autostarted apps
<sniperlt> says wicd is check and wicd systems tray is checked too.
<gabkdlly> there might be an checkbox there to activate the nework manager applet
<sniperlt> and network manager is uncheck.
<gabkdlly> wierd
<sniperlt> but I wanted to be sure that network manager was not runnign for sure
<sniperlt> sorry nm-applet
<gabkdlly> from what you have told me, I can say with confidence that you don't have the default network-manager running
<gabkdlly> I must confess, I have never used wicd myself
<sniperlt> well I am a member of thier forum
<gabkdlly> hmmm, wicd is not available in intrepid
<sniperlt> but I hate to go there and say. "hey wicd is not working"
<sniperlt> You know what I mean
<gabkdlly> sure
<sniperlt> I would like to be able to have enought knowledge to form and intelligent question.
<gabkdlly> but wicd shows up if you do "ps -ef | grep wicd" ?
<sniperlt> yes it does
<gabkdlly> it has happened to me before that the network-manager is running, an the applet has started, but the icon does not show up properly
<gabkdlly> there would just be a blank space in the system tray
<gabkdlly> I could click on that blank space, and I would get the options as normal, but without seeing an icon
<gabkdlly> it might be a bug with the xfce system tray
<sniperlt> nope no blank spamce
<sniperlt> spaces
<sniperlt> I think its and error with the deamon.
<gabkdlly> the space I refer to was a very narrow space, but it was clickable
<sniperlt> nope not at all
<sniperlt> btw I am a windows person
<gabkdlly> no system tray whatsoever?
<sniperlt> where exactly is the systray on xubuntu
<sniperlt> I think it is in the upper left corner neve the clock
<gabkdlly> by default, I believe it is in the upper right hand corner
<sniperlt> but wnat to be sure
<sniperlt> upper right is what I meant
<gabkdlly> I moved mine some time ago, though, so I can't tell you for sure
<sniperlt> yes it is there along with the clock icon and this kvirc icont
<sniperlt> but no wicd icon
<gabkdlly> sniperlt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wicd/+bug/263993
<gabkdlly> sniperlt: you might contribute your experience to that bug
<sniperlt> Actually it goes beyond even that
<sniperlt> I got to Applications-->network-wicd
<sniperlt> and click and nothing happens
<sniperlt> nada
<sniperlt> nothing
<sniperlt> no indication on screen at all
<gabkdlly> wierd
<sniperlt> wt
<sniperlt> I spoke too soo
<sniperlt> soon
<sniperlt> this is the first time I have gotten the program interfacte up though
 * gabkdlly will be right back
<sniperlt> I will be back in 4 hours gabkdlly. Time for me to go pic up this pitiful pay check of mine
<privet> where/how do I mount SD/MMC card on my laptop when they are detected by the tifm_core module?
<privet> running xubuntu 8.10
<Natureshadow> Hi guys :)
<Natureshadow> I have this line in my /etc/apt/sources.list :
<Natureshadow> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<Natureshadow> Any idea why I don't get universe packages over apt ?
<heapy> hello
<gabkdlly> hi
<gabkdlly> so, you are still getting crashes, eh?
<heapy> hey gabkdlly lad
<heapy> well its weird, i couldnt see anything mager in the syslogs so i went in search of other things that could be causing the crashes. i am using the default video card drivers & it seems a hellova lot more stable but i have had a lockup earlier. i noticed a slight "clicky" noise comming from the hdd so i did a search on forums and found out a few people had that prob too.. so i d/loaded somethin called smartmontools and looked for the load_cycle_count ( good aft
<heapy> but im confused by the report so i posted a screenshot on the forum, maybe someone can decipher the output
<gabkdlly> it is worth finding out if when the crash occurs, what it has hard crashed, or just appears to have crashed because it is reacting very slowly
<heapy> i dont understand that m8
<heapy> you mean its worth finding out what the hdd is doing when the system crashes?
<gabkdlly> when it crashes, can you still move the mouse? can you switch to a virtual terminal (with Alt-Ctrl-F1)? ist the harddrive working on something?
<ViTRoN> anyone know how to get linux running on a samsung epix?
<gabkdlly> ViTRoN: you mean the phone?
<ViTRoN> yeah
<ViTRoN> maxamillion: you there?
<heapy> gabkdlly: in #nvidia one of the boys there suggested using something called gentoo : )
<maxamillion> ViTRoN: uhmmm... yes, yes i am
<ViTRoN> maxamillion: pm me i dont know how to on this irc client
<Odd-rationale> /query nick ?
<Odd-rationale> usually...
<ViTRoN> sweet that worked, im doing this from my phone
<gabkdlly> heapy: with gentoo you usually compile everything from source, which usually takes a while
<gabkdlly> heapy: the learning curve for gentoo is kind of steep
<heapy> sod that then lad
<gabkdlly> heapy: you do a lot on the commandline
<heapy> dude, im struggling to spell let alone use command line
<gabkdlly> commandline = terminal
<gabkdlly> = console
<heapy> what do you think to this, tryin the nvidia drivers from their website and manually installing them?
<heapy> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82.pkg1.run
<gabkdlly> the ones from the website are not the ones you had before?
<heapy> from the website
<heapy> im not sure lad!!!!
<gabkdlly> I guess there is not harm in trying, you can always do a clean install if things go bad
<heapy> i just went threw hardware drivers, and it found some nvidia one's. i assumed they were the latest but it didnt show a version
<gabkdlly> i stay away from restricted drivers whenever possible, binary blobs scare me
<gabkdlly> what were you doing right before the last crash?
<heapy> you have to get the gfx card running as it should tho right? i mean otherwise having a geforce card is pointless, as bad as intergrated innit
<heapy> nothing much, a bit of work on open office and had a website open
<gabkdlly> heapy: how much ram do you have?
<heapy> 3gb
<heapy> i am using ubuntu 32bit
<gabkdlly> hmmm
<gabkdlly> doesn't the xps1530 come with a 64-bit processor?
<heapy> mmm
<gabkdlly> I have been told it does not make a difference
<heapy> i dont know m8
<gabkdlly> you can do "sudo lshw" to find out
<heapy> i thought it only mattered if u have more than 4gb of ram
<heapy> okay....
<gabkdlly> I think you are right, actually
<heapy> it says width 64bit?
<heapy> i quick google does say the processor is 64bit
<gabkdlly> i guess you could try installing 64-bit ubuntu, but my guess is that it would not make a difference
<knome> 32 and 64 bit version do have some differences
<knome> you should install 64-bit
<knome> if you have a 64-bit cpu
<heapy> knome:  i have 3gb of ram tho
<heapy> i mean, oh i dont know im so confused lol
<knome> heapy, no problem. you should go for 64-bit
<heapy> okay i will d.load the 64bit version and give that a whirl
<knome> great.
<gabkdlly> heapy: good luck
<heapy> knome: lad, dont suppose u have a nvidia gfx card?@
<knome> heapy, actually i do on my desktop pc
<knome> but i'm hundreds of miles away from it
<heapy> gabkdlly: have u experienced anything like random freezes and lockups for no apparent reason after installin the drivers? (i think its the drivers anyway, gabkdlly told me to use the standard) and the system ran fine
<knome> haven't had any problems.
<heapy> okay thought i would ask
<heapy> look at this if u get a chance, i have had really shitty problems with ubuntu.. im new to linux and setting up a stable machine has made my head throb!
<heapy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6356078#post6356078
<heapy> cheers im off to try 64bit x
<heapy> hello
<privet> how/where do I mount devices mapped with the "tifm" module?
<privet> running 8.10
<knome> tifm?
<knome> uhoh
<aug_aug> hello?
<aug_aug> how do I add simdock to sessions in xfce
<aug_aug> that's my question
<aug_aug> the session manager has no "new" option
<aug_aug> in xubuntu I mean
<knome> aug_aug, run simdock (and any other apps you want to be loaded right after login), close any apps you don't want to see right after login, go to quit-dialog and check to save session, logout and back in, then logout back again and uncheck the box.
<Odd-rationale> aug_aug: do you have applications --> settings --> settings manager --> autostarted applications?
<knome> or the way Odd-rationale suggests
<Odd-rationale> yeah... i don't like using saved sessions... it sometimes messes things up...
<aug_aug> Oh man, I was looking right at it! I kept opening sessions and startup, thanks!
<knome> yes. i don't like them either
<knome> we're disabling session by default in jaunty
<knome> i think they might be disabled by default in intrepid as well
<aug_aug> I think it's set to ask at shutdown by default
<aug_aug> at least that's what mine did
<knome> yes it asks. but it that option isn't enabled by default
<knome> i suppose that even the option gets removed from jaunty
<aug_aug> I'm gonna try Simdock now, this is the first time i've used IRC, can I bookmark this channel somehow?
<Odd-rationale> aug_aug: yeah, some irc clients support that...
<Odd-rationale> like pidgin and xchat.
<aug_aug> Thanks, I found it, I'm using pidgin
<aug_aug> thanks for the help guys
<Odd-rationale> good luck!
<Dev_n00b> Xubuntu gives me cramfs: wrong magic and something about needing ext3fs on dev/sdc.  I am booting using Wubi.  Any ideas?
#xubuntu 2008-12-13
<icarus> hello
<icarus> will xubuntu run well on an old computer?
<Genelyk> Hi
<zoredache> it depends on how you define well, and how old you mean
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Genelyk> jojo
<Genelyk> xubuntu is slowww with  64mb ram
<cody-somerville> All computers are slow with 65mb of ram
<Genelyk> u.u
<Octoroks> heh
<robertMB> When ever I launch starcraft through wine the panels don't go away they are still on top any way to fix this?
<insan> hiiii evrybody
<cody-somerville> hiya
<insan> ermm
<mushroomcheeseom> what's the difference between ubuntu & xubuntu?
<forcesito> mushroomcheeseom: ubuntu use Gnome, and xubuntu use Xfce
<forcesito> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mushroomcheeseom> i was advised to use xubuntu instead of ubuntu since my desktop freezes. does this make sense?
<charlie-tca> That depends on why it freezes.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu does use less RAM than Ubuntu
<mushroomcheeseom> that actually brings me back to my first question at #ubuntu "why does my desktop freeze on ubuntu"?
<mushroomcheeseom> i asked if it was due to my limited 256MB ram...
<mushroomcheeseom> but someone commented that if it just froze then it wasn't due to ram and might be due to heat issues
<ball> I've /just/ installed Xubuntu on a machine with 320 Mbytes of RAM.
<ball> I'll probably upgrade it to 512M this evening.
<charlie-tca> I think it´s possible. If you run programs that take all the ram, it will freeze. If it is due to heat,
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu will freeze too.
<charlie-tca> You could try running memtest on it
<ball> charlie-tca: I plan to run that overnight.
<charlie-tca> Good idea. Had mushroomcheeseom asking why his system froze
<charlie-tca> Looks like he went away
<ball> Perhaps his machine froze
<charlie-tca> Maybe...
<charlie-tca> I just upgraded a P3 to 512MB. It does seem faster.
<ball> -8C here now... think /I'm/ going to freeze
<ball> I'm taking this RAM from one Pentium III box (800 MHz) and installing it in another (550 MHz)
<ball> ...the 800 MHz machine died.
<ball> memtest seems like a sensible precaution.
<charlie-tca> makes sense to me :-)
<ball> Can I safely replace Firefox with SeaMonkey?
<Odd-rationale> ball: yes.
<ball> Odd-rationale: Thanks.
<ball> Does Xubuntu default to 800x600, or was that detected somehow?
<ball> Bed time anyway.
<privet> how/where do I mount devices mapped with the "tifm" module?
<forcesito> :O
<forcesito> vivos
<kaliree> I have a question for all of you masters of the "nix"...
<romanov_> **Hello, does anyone know if I can change the system font style
<TheSheep> romanov_: yes, in settings->setting manager->user interface
<romanov_> **oh yes :) thanks !
<bryan__> so it seems that every time i hit the volume buttons on my laptop, i can't use my keyboard, right-click, or open any menus
<bryan__> is there any fix for that/
<bryan__> ?
<romanov_> bryan_: try to delete/insert it in the panel
<engemec> Hello
<engemec> i have a small memoty in my notebook
<engemec> memory
<vidd> ok
<vidd> define "small"
<engemec> So, how can i economy if i change ubuntu to xubuntu?
<engemec> little memoty
<engemec> memory
<TheSheep> how little
<vidd> ok...define "little"
<vidd> 256mg?
<vidd> 128MG?
<engemec> 512
<vidd> pft...thats not small
<TheSheep> that's not little :)
<engemec> but i need to use virtualbox
<engemec> sometimes
<engemec> for examplo..... with ubuntu, the system use 310-330mb
<TheSheep> engemec: I got mine to 76MB at startup
<engemec> if i did change to xubuntu...
<engemec> puts
<TheSheep> engemec: but at some cost
<engemec> putz
<vidd> so add xubuntu-desktop, and log into an xfce session and comparer
<xxploit> has anyone else noticed an update for xfce 4.4.3 im guessing as of today? I installed it and it has removed the main menu applet and it is not available now. Anyone know in the inbetween uploading packages and there not all yet up?
<engemec> 76mb
<engemec> perfect
<engemec> and..... some programs...... gimp
<engemec> apache
<engemec> mysql
<engemec> php
<engemec> thuderbird
<TheSheep> engemec: they will take additional ram, at least the daemons
<TheSheep> engemec: apache and mysql
<engemec> thanks a lot
<engemec> i'll try it
<vidd> TheSheep, his definition of "small" and "little" are my definition of "huge" and "plentiful"!
<TheSheep> vidd: one of those days I will mail you some ram just so we can add more to xubuntu ;)
<vidd> TheSheep, hehe...im sure ill survive =]
<heapy> hello
<vidd> hello heapy
<heapy> alright lad
<heapy> listen, im having a few problems could you help out pleaes
<vidd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<heapy> hehe
<heapy> alright, hold tight...
<heapy> i have just got a dell laptop, and installed xubuntu 8.04 hardy. im having problems with constant freezing and lockups. i am sure its to do with the wireless i have been looking at all kinds of reasons for it, and this is the only one left! its a 4965 intel, it works "out of the box" - infact im using it right now. but after a white the system simply gives up and i have to hold down the power to turn off and restart....
<heapy> its the same in regular ubuntu 8.04.1
<vidd> what is your system load during the "freeze" and what apps are open when the freeze happens?
<heapy> i have been searchin the forums and some people use something called ndiswrapper, but it looks confusing.. im new to linux
<heapy> well the system monitor shows 15% cpu usage, 4.5% ram usage.. also, the freeze happens randomly,. and im only using word and firefox
<heapy> and pigon
<vidd> what is your firefox version? (in firefox click "Help->> About Mozilla firefox")
<heapy> it is real strange, i can work for an hour, or even 10 minutes and then it locks up
 * vidd suspects firefox
<heapy> i ran a bunch of updates stright away by the way, d.loaded like 200mb of stuff
<heapy> firefox 3.0.4
<heapy> kernel 2.6.24-22
 * vidd was not aware that 3.0.4 was ported to hardy =\
<heapy> i dont know lad, what i did was apt get software updates and it dloaded all kinds of stuff, 200mb worth
<heapy> the kernel changed from 2.6.24-19 generic to 24-22 generic
<muibe> well, I installed xubuntu from the scratch, did necessary updates and result: xfdesktop4 was uninstalled and can't do anything to get it back because of the dependency - some of you may know what this is, right?
<heapy> i will be back soon
<vidd> muibe, what dependancy issue?
<muibe> it reads "xfdesktop4-data (=4.4.2-7ubuntu3) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is to be installed"
<vidd> muibe, did you add any "extra" repos?
<vidd> muibe, because i just updated my repos and 4.4.3 is not listed as available
<vidd> only 4.4.2-7
<muibe> well i've put certain ones
<muibe> backports due to atheros driver
<vidd> comment out the backports for now....
<vidd> then clear your cache
<vidd> and then update,
<vidd> you should then be able to install it
<muibe> how do i clear my cache?
<vidd> apt-get clear i think
<muibe> all rightt
<muibe> cheers vidd ! it worked :)
<vidd> muibe, well...of course it did
<muibe> well, one more thing.. i can't connect with ssh anywhere with my machine
<vidd> the new version of xfce (4.4.3) apparently is not fully ready yet....
<vidd> you might want to post a bug for it
<vidd> what problem you having with ssh?
<muibe> it does ask passwd but even if i type it all correctly it isn't accepted
<muibe> "permission denied, please try again"
<vidd> muibe, the proper syntax for ssh is "ssh [user]@[ssh destination]
<filipegatti> hello there :-) does someone here uses ayttm?
<vidd> muibe, so if your user name on system "dud.com" is "joe", you would type "ssh joe@dud.com"
<vidd> muibe, does that help ya?
<vidd> !ayttm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ayttm
<muibe> vidd: well, i don't do anything expectional - i've got Xubuntu on my desktop machine too but it doesn't work on  laptop
<filipegatti> :(
<muibe> even if i do it all similarly
<vidd> muibe, do you have ssh server installed on the destination machine?
<filipegatti> i'm using it as MSN client and everytime a person is talking to me, the person's window freeze for some seconds until the person stops writing.
<filipegatti> this freezing is pissing me off :-P
<vidd> filipegatti, then use pidgin to talk on msn
<vidd> since pidgin works just fine
<filipegatti> I really don't get used to pidgin. And ayttm is lighter.
<vidd> well....ayttm is not the default messanger client in *buntu.....so i dont know what to tell ya
<vidd> maybe you need more ram =]
<filipegatti> more? this is a fresh install of xubuntu in a 2gb ram laptop with 3gb swap :D
<vidd> well....then its the app and not your hardware
<Genelyk> wow 3gb   swap
<Genelyk> My have  1GB ram   with 1gb swap
 * vidd would rather use a slightly heavier, fully functional app as opposed to a buggy, lighter weight app
<vidd> swap SHOULD = 2xram
<filipegatti> vidd, yep. I'm going to join their mailing list. I just wanted to try here first.
<vidd> so your system with 2GB ram,should have 4 GB swap
<filipegatti> not really vidd :-P
<filipegatti> this works fine if you're dealing with a server. nowadays its recommended to do only 1x ram on machines 2gb+ ram
<filipegatti> it's unnecessary to have more.
 * vidd has no system with more then 512 MB ram...so 
<Genelyk> never use 100% swap with 4GB
<vidd> still sticking to the 2x rule from when i first started using linux =]
<filipegatti> actually you're right vidd. everybody with less than 2GB ram should use the 2x rule. Only now common machines are coming with 2GB+ ram.
<vidd> even if i had 2gb ram, id still stick to the 2x rule
 * vidd is so set in his ways....=]
<heapy> hello
<filipegatti> After reading some stuff talking about this, I did some tests with my boss where I work, we deal only with Linux there. And for servers the rule should still be used, but if you're only using for desktop there is no need.
<filipegatti> hello heapy
<heapy> lads...
<vidd> ah...and all my machines have server componants...including the desktops =]
<heapy> i think i have cracked it.. xubuntu so far, fingers, toes, and eyes crossed my laptop is stable!!
<heapy> for some reason un known to me, ubuntu 8.04 kept freezing randomly after a while. & now i am using xubuntu instead, it *seems okay !! happy chappy
<vidd> cool
<filipegatti> now this is something funny... i tried synaptic and add/remove software... and haven't found Opera browser.
<filipegatti> xubuntu > ubuntu :-P
<vidd> you MAY want to consider uping your system to 8.10
<heapy> me?
<vidd> heapy, you say that like its a BAD thing =]
<vidd> heapy, yes
<heapy> you want me to use 8.10 ?
<heapy> boss, i have only just installed xubuntu & got the damn thing stable (i hope!) im not about to change now haha :)
<vidd> makes no difference to me....but YOU might want you to use 8.10
<heapy> tbh i was going to, but it just so happens that the dvd i wrote for it had 4 errors after doing the integrity test so i dloaded 8.04.1 hardy regular ubuntu and suffered mager lockups for no apparent resason. i narrowed it down to the wireless... but the exact same setup but on xubuntu seems to be okay.. strange huh
<vidd> heapy, no...not strange at all
<vidd> there are different apps between the two....
<vidd> and now that you are up-to-date, you can run the "update-manager -u"
 * vidd thinks thats the right switch
<vidd> its -d, not -u!
<heapy> what does that do vidd?
<heapy> im so new to this, im just glad it seems okay right now!
<vidd> that will let you upgrade easily from 8.04 to 8.10
<heapy> ohhhh
<heapy> do you really think i should be using xubuntu 8.10?
<heapy> i have a m1530 xps laptop
<vidd> its entirely up to you.....
<vidd> i personally like having the latest and greatest
<heapy> im using the LTS version right now right?
<vidd> so i upgrade every 6 months
<vidd> yes,,,8.04 is the lts
<heapy> did you say the two versions (ubuntu and xubuntu) use different programs to handle the wireless?
<vidd> no...they use different apps.....i dont know if the app to handle wireless is different or not
<vidd> my systems are all relics....they barely start regular ubuntu, so i havent spent much time with that flavor
<heapy> im not complainin or owt, but my sys seems to like xubuntu and not regular ubuntu
<heapy> hay vidd lad, do you know of some good forums for xubuntu?
<vidd> is there something your looking for help with?
<vidd> most ubuntu forums work just fine for xubuntu stuff
<heapy> im just trying to get my head around something
<heapy> ubuntu and xubuntu are the same except for the desktop? gnome and xcfe?
<heapy> so all programs that run on ubuntu run on xubuntu?
<vidd> yes
<heapy> like open office for instance
<vidd> well...they WILL run
<vidd> anything that CAN run on ubuntu can run on xubuntu
<vidd> the only difference between the two is the default aps
<heapy> the apps that come pre-installed?
<vidd> exactly
<heapy> ohhh
<heapy> mm so how the hell is my computer loving xubuntu, no lock ups and it would of done by now in regular ubuntu?!
<vidd> possibly an app conflict
<heapy> vidd, i ran memtest86 for 13 hrs last night cus i thought it maybe the ram.. but that came back wiv zero errors
<heapy> 18 pass's or something
<vidd> nope....looks like one (or a few) ubuntu-standard apps caused some conflict and xubuntu uses different apps =]
<heapy> that can only be right!!
<vidd> it could also be that an app had some glitch....and installing ubuntu right now could have no issue anymore either !+}
<heapy> do u use some kind of d.load manager for ur large downloading?
<vidd> like what?
<heapy> well on windows i had download accelerator i think
<vidd> you mean like if i wanted to download som 5 gig file from a web site?
<heapy> yeah
<heapy> or even a p2p program
<vidd> nope...i usually use firefox's built-in download manager....
<heapy> !! i didn't know it had one
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vidd> i also use gftp for transfering files between my systems
<heapy> just realised something , on ubuntu my hdd was making some strange clicky noise quite regular... on xubuntu its not
<vidd> i find that very useful so that all 5 machines i use regularly have all the same look and feel
<vidd> how much ram your system use?
<heapy> 3gb ddr
<vidd> well...it should NOT be swapping out that much ....dunno
<heapy> thats the total installed, do you mean how much xubuntu actually uses?
<vidd> hard drives clicking may be an indication of hardware failure
<vidd> no...i meant total
<heapy> i will bbs lad
<filipegatti> vidd, do I need to install this synaptic package flashplugin-nonfree to have flash working?
<vidd> that is the package i would recommend
<filipegatti> its asking me to install +120mb software only to have flash working?
<vidd> there are other apps that will play flash
<filipegatti> i remember in others distro to use this flashplugin-nonfree
<filipegatti> but i'm almost sure that it wasn't needed +120mb to install it
<vidd> ubuntu started requiring "recommds" to be installed
<vidd> i personally disabled that
<filipegatti> so what do you use to be able to watch flash videos?
<vidd> i use flashplugin-nonfree
<filipegatti> ah
<filipegatti> got it
<vidd> but i installed it without all the "recommended" apps
<filipegatti> and it works ok?
<vidd> works fine...especially since none of the bloatware gotr installed with it
<filipegatti> :D
<filipegatti> I'll install it without the recommended apps.
<vidd> you will want to use the cli
<filipegatti> i think so
<vidd> let me check the MAN pages for the proper syntax
<filipegatti> yay, thank you ;-)
<vidd> sudo apt-get install [package] --no-install-recommends
<vidd> see if that dont drop the size of the installed files =]
<filipegatti> let me check!
<filipegatti> vidd, http://pastebin.com/d1c1a453f :(
<vidd> they are all needed (i believe)
<vidd> most of that is flash itself
<vidd> but you could try gnash instead....
<vidd> i dont know how well it works with flash apps
<filipegatti> 121mb would break my legs
<filipegatti> let me see gnash
<filipegatti> 8880kb will be used
<filipegatti> well, sounds good.
<vidd> then have at it.....
<vidd> but like i said....i dont know how well it works
<filipegatti> its ok, i can remove it later :P
<vidd> if 210 MB is killing ya....ya might want to get some more HD space.....
<vidd> maybe add a second drive and move your /home directory or /var directory (or both!) there
<filipegatti> actually i have something about 120gb free
<filipegatti> i just want to make xubuntu the lighter possible
<filipegatti> (thats why im using ayttm and alsaplayer, ie)
<forces_> hi!
<vidd> well...hd sp-ace is not the concern
<filipegatti> hello forces_
<forces_> filipegatti: o7
<nateisen> Hello people!
<Psychlo> um ppl, anyone had such a problem? i configure my netwrok connection, but it doesn`t work, i go to the connection editor, but my netmask is malformed... I correct it do it all aggain
<Psychlo> nothing works
<Psychlo> and the netmask is malformed again
<Psychlo>  is anyone actually here atm?
<Shaba1> yes
<Psychlo> (21:31:16) <Psychlo> um ppl, anyone had such a problem? i configure my netwrok connection, but it doesn`t work, i go to the connection editor, but my netmask is malformed... I correct it do it all aggain
<Psychlo> (21:31:17) <Psychlo> nothing works
<Psychlo> (21:31:24) <Psychlo> and the netmask is malformed again
<Shaba1> But I am an xubuntu newbie.
<forces_> 8:O
<Nalk> hello
<Nalk> i want to make a menu where are only all games, not the menu 'system' ... how i can make this ?
<Nalk> cannot find where this mernu 'system' is comming from
<filipegatti> Nalk
<Nalk> yes
<filipegatti> do you mean the panel?
<filipegatti> the one you have top and bottom?
<Nalk> yes, in the panel
<filipegatti> or you are talking about the xfce button which opens all software options?
<Nalk> there i made an xfce-menu, and there i can change some stuff with the menu-editor
<filipegatti> yes
<Nalk> but there is only one place for all programms, an include system
<Nalk> in the menu.xml
<Nalk> and i hope to change it. that only games are be found there
<filipegatti> just click the + button :P
<filipegatti> and you can enter a submenu
<Nalk> but how i can make a submenu with all games (dont want to put them one by one ...)
<filipegatti> do you want it to auto-detect your gamesw
<filipegatti> ?
<Nalk> i only want to see the games there, nothing else
<Nalk> want to know which file is included in this line from menu.xml <include type="system" style="simple" unique="true" legacy="true"/ ... where i can found it ... and ... is there a way to change it to games or something like it :)
<heapy> hello
<forces_> hi!
<heapy> just a quick question, i have just installed xubuntu 8.10, and done the updates. the prob i have is i cant 'right click' on the desktop, and there isn't any icons on the desktop either.. whats goin on lads?
<Genelyk> not  icons  in desktop ¿?
<heapy> not one
<forces_> you have to permit at xfce manager your desktop
<heapy> how do i do that (this is my first experience of linux)!!
<Genelyk> aplicatiions-configure-settiings configure - desktop
<Genelyk> check first square
<heapy> your a star, that worked a treat :)
<heapy> i have just one more q: i have parted magic on a cd. i ran it to do some partitions. what i would like is to try another linux like standard ubuntu.. and dual boot. but what i really need is a partition for media files music and videos that can be accessed by both operating systems. how do i go about that lad?
<Shaba1> I am not a linux expert at all
<Shaba1> but I do not think you can do that easily
<Genelyk> create  one partition Fat32  for linux and windows
<Shaba1> I can access my windows partition from xubuntu all the time
<Shaba1> Just cannot use any of the program files
<heapy> i was wondering what file system to use for the partition
<Shaba1> just the data like .jpg .png .gif .mpg e.t.c
<heapy> ex3 or ntfs or fat32 etc
<Genelyk> reifers is goob for files litles
<Shaba1> ah well that you would have to ask one of the experts
<Shaba1> but just a guess
<Shaba1> if you want that partition to be read by both windwos and linux
<Shaba1> make it ntfs
<heapy> thanks Shaba1
<Shaba1> Someone PLEASE correct me if I am giving him/her bad info.
<heapy> don't worry m8, its cool :)
<Shaba1> I just hate people giving out wrong information on here.
<Shaba1> I will preface my statments if I am not absolutely sure of what I am saying
<Shaba1> so you try it at your won risk
<heapy> well that makes sense, but im not going to use windows so maybe a ex3 partition for media would be best.. i will check out on the forums to make sure lar
<heapy> i will be back soon , will let you know how i get on :)
<filipegatti> hmm
<filipegatti> i think i know what happened to heapy
<R1coch3t> does "matrixview" screensaver work in xscreensaver?
<nomemory> hello
<nomemory> has anyone of you is regularly using "mc" (midnight commander) under Xubuntu ?
<moijk> Good evening. I netinstalled ubuntu and then xubuntu desktop. but the wireless gui-stuff didn
<moijk> Good evening. I netinstalled ubuntu and then xubuntu desktop. but the wireless gui-stuff didn
<moijk> come with. how do I get that because it was very easy to configure the network with it
<filipegatti> moijk, actually if you install xubuntu 8.10 from live cd you get NetworkManager applet installed by default.
<filipegatti> if you don't have it, I recommend trying Synaptic it or apt-get
<moijk> filipegatti: network manager applet? package name?
#xubuntu 2008-12-14
<filipegatti> moijk, apt-get install network-manager
<filipegatti> sorry for kept you waiting.
<dnyy> I installed emerald, but how do I make it the default theme/window manager?
<filipegatti> dnyy, you have to disable the option that makes xfce to manage the desktop
<dnyy> Where's that at? D:
<dnyy> nvm, i see
<filipegatti> right button at desktop and desktop settings :D
<filipegatti> now you can switch your emerald on, maybe you'll need to restart x.
<dnyy> how do I know if it's on? There's n o "set as manager" or anything in the emerald settings. :/
<filipegatti> hmm, try finding the option that makes it "on". i gotta go now, sorry i can't help you anymore
<filipegatti> see you and good luck
<dnyy> that's fine, thanks. :)
<filipegatti> foda-se
<filipegatti> sou bicha
<filipegatti> nevermind, that was my friend :(
<dnyy> well i got xfce to stay disabled, but still can't make emerald start ;(
<robertMB> so does anyone know of a fix to remove the panels when games are running?
<kaliree> Hey there!
<kaliree> I'm having trouble with the Xubuntu 8.10 alternate install
<robertMB> kaliree, what kind of problem?
<kaliree> ACPI: Invalid PBLK length[0]
<kaliree> Then it just keeps checking for "src1" and something about a block error.
<kaliree> The HDD is fine though.
<kaliree> Old, but fine.
<chipsoft> Hi
<chipsoft> can someone help me?
<DaveDixonII> How do i make chmod apply to all folders and files?
<dnyy> well, i was about to answer him :(
<vintagevalves> Hello folks.  I'm not sure of the etiquitte, but I'm in need of a bit of assistance.
<R1coch3t> ask away, if some1 can help they will
<vintagevalves> R1: Cool thanks
<vintagevalves> I'm having a problem getting GRUB to boot on some 'antique' hardware: An IBM Thinkpad i series (old p2 with 256mb of ram)
<vintagevalves> Have tried a few different installs which i'll outline
<vintagevalves> Install 1.  Xubunu full CD - Chose guided partiioning using the full disc  - Result : Grub hung at loading Stage1.5
<vintagevalves> install2. Xubuntu full CD Manually partitioned created a 100mb /boot partition approx 29gb main partiition and 768mb swap
<vintagevalves> Result.  GRUB loading1.5 hangs with error 15
<vintagevalves> Install 3.  Xubuntu alternative CD same manual partition as above, same result
<vintagevalves> Then I did a COMPLETE format to all 0's using a UBCD
<vintagevalves> Reinstalled like step 2
<vintagevalves> now, I'm hanging at GRUB loading 2
<vintagevalves> I've made a few 'super grub discs' one CD one Floppy.  Both boot, but then are unresponsive
<vintagevalves> so, that's where I'm at.
<vintagevalves> From what I've googled, it seems like GRUB is having trouble figuring out the hard drive specs from the bios or something.
<vintagevalves> Xubuntu does load from the live CD okay.
<vintagevalves> Interestingly, a few other distro's live CDs (SLAX, Puppy) will not even load
<vintagevalves> I'm thinking that this system just doesn't like linux
<vintagevalves> I was just messing with it for a friend, so I guess I'm going to be giving it back to him with good ole Win98
<R1coch3t> ouch
<vintagevalves> Too bad because I was bragging about 'how easy' linux for me was to install (on my less antique machines)
<vintagevalves> lol
<R1coch3t> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<R1coch3t> §orry i have no idea
<R1coch3t> only been on linux for 4 months
<vintagevalves> Not a problem.  I've tinkered with it for 8 years or so on and off.  Ubuntu is by far the best (easiest) distro i've experienced
<vintagevalves> But this problem has me stumped, because i'm by no means an expert
<coldhak_> I have a USB headset, i plugged it in, it doesn't appear to work at all. i'm on xubuntu 8.04.1. alist -l doesn't show it detecting the headset. where to start?
<dsmith_> coldhak_: lsusb
<coldhak_> it is detected in lsusb
<coldhak_> lsmod | grep snd-usb-audio returns nothing
<coldhak_> i think this might be the problem, but i don't know
<TheSheep> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dnyy> Anyone here using emerald with xubuntu?
<dnyy> I'm having trouble getting it working.  I've disabled xfce managing my desktop, but it still won't start.  When I run 'emerald --replace' in terminal I get:
<dnyy> (emerald:6690): Wnck-WARNING **: Property _NET_WM_NAME contained invalid UTF-8
<dnyy> :/
<shane_> hello anyone have success installing a Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express in intrpid
<shane_> Odd-rationale, my xubuntu intrepid shows the cam when i lsusb but i cant seem to use it any ideas
<eweb100> Hello.
<eweb100> How do i extend my desktop to my 2d monoter?
<eweb100>  moniter
<eweb100> hello?
<eweb100> ....
<eweb100> ....
<eweb100> FINE EGNORE ME
<eweb100> gosh.
<eweb100> hello
<eweb100> is anyone there?
<eweb100> HHHEEELLLOOOO?
<R1coch3t> hello
<R1coch3t> im here
<R1coch3t> where do i add user themes to get them to show up in the settings dialog?
<R1coch3t> add the files*
<TheSheep> in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes
<dnyy> ~/ being your home/username/ dir
<R1coch3t> thank you
<R1coch3t> and splash screens?
<R1coch3t> !ICS
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<kroiz> hi, I have added another user, how can I install install staff for him
<kroiz> this user does not have priviliges to apt-get
<kroiz> can I just su kroiz and then do apt-get?
<TheSheep> kroiz: add him to apropriate group in Users and Groups
<TheSheep> 'admin' group or something like that
<kroiz> but I don't want him to be admin
<TheSheep> you want him to be able to use sudo?
<kroiz> I don't want him to be able to mess things up.
<TheSheep> then what do you want? I'm confused
<kroiz> I just want to install some basic things to get him going
<kroiz> like extra games
<TheSheep> applications usually install globally, for all users
<kroiz> also I want to install lamp
<kroiz> maybe I should temporarly give him admin priviliges and after everything is set up take them away
<R1cochet> is it ok to remove libgd2-noxpm? i went to install reconstructor and it said it needed to remove libgd2-noxpm
<TheSheep> kroiz: you can do it just fine with su
<TheSheep> kroiz: if you want to become someone else temporarily
<kroiz> but isn't becoming someone else means I take their env with me
<kroiz> ?
<TheSheep> env?
<TheSheep> applications are installed globally, not per user
<kroiz> TheSheep, ok thanks.
<heapy> hello
<heapy> just a quick one. what does sudo apt-get upgrade do ?
<heapy> i am runnin hardy xubuntu, does that command upgrade all the programs? i mean, for hardy? or does it upgrade to 8.10 ?
<TheSheep> it only upgrades programs for hardy
<tingle> i got some application shortcuts in applications menu that i dont want how can i remove those? settings > settings manager > edit menu doest seem to work..
<TheSheep> you can uninstall those applications
<tingle> TheSheep: i did but i quess i did it wrong ;x sudo apt-get remove --purge wine and i uninstalled the win32 application whitin wine.
<tingle> TheSheep: now i still see wine and the win32 application in my applications menu
<TheSheep> tingle: remove the .wine directry from your home directory
<TheSheep> tingle: and .local/share/applications/wine/
<tingle> TheSheep: thank you that worked
<tingle> TheSheep: what is .local/share/applications/ for a folder exaclty?
<TheSheep> tingle: it hold modified copies of files form /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> tingle: your menu is built with them
<tingle> TheSheep: thanks good to know.
<xxploit> question for the xfce-pkg-updates ppa, is there a reason xfdesktop4-data is not included since xfdesktop4 depends on it?
<Nikola-Xub> How can i promote Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Nikola-Xub: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/marketing
<heapy> hello
<heapy> i have a fresh install of xubuntu 8.04 hardy. i have just ran apt-get updathe te in the terminal... do i install all the stuff in update manager? it's about 200mb worth
<heapy> i am only wonderoing
<heapy> cus earlier, i ran apt-get upgrade, and installed everything and that seem'd to cock up!!
<moj0rising> hi. anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> only us, mice
<moj0rising> :)
<moj0rising> I have a silly question.
<moj0rising> can anyone tell me how to change the keyring password?
<moj0rising> I've searched the forums and google but can't find it.
<nomemory> hello, what's the "clean" way to change the default text editor in Xubuntu.
<nomemory> ?
<heapy> fresh install of xubuntu hardy, have ran apt get update.. do i need *all these updates? i mean cus some of them say 2.6.24-22 kernel and hardy has the -19 kernel? im confused please help :)
<nomemory> the new updates (after your fresh install) contains also a kernel update.
<heapy> oh so i should install the whole lot?
<nomemory> i am not really sure, I've made all the upgrades and nothing bad happened :) (i've had to restart the computer0
<nomemory> :)
<heapy> oke ta m8
<heapy> bbs
<Nikola-Xub> Is Xubuntu good for a home laptop?My family will use it too
<nomemory> I have Xubuntu 8.10 installed on my laptop (dell inspiron 1525) and it's performing very nice :)
<Nikola-Xub> Cool
<Nikola-Xub> I also plan on doing some programming.
<nomemory> what kind of programming ?
<Nikola-Xub> Java,Ruby,C, learning...
<nomemory> Well, you can use Eclipse or Netbeans
<Nikola-Xub> Cool!
<Nikola-Xub> I can't wait to try Xubuntu :D
<nomemory> Have you tested XFCE before ?
<Nikola-Xub> No.
<nomemory> Xubuntu is not as eye-candy as Ubuntu
<Nikola-Xub> I know, i watched the pictures.
<nomemory> it's more "minimalistic"
<Nikola-Xub> Cool!
<Nikola-Xub> I need something that will be light and fast
<nomemory> but is faster
<Nikola-Xub> I tried Kubuntu, but it run too slow
<nomemory> What's your laptop configuration ?
<Nikola-Xub> I don't know really, i got it a couple of weeks ago
<Nikola-Xub> Still new :)
<Nikola-Xub> Is it possible to write an Operating system in Ruby?
<nomemory> NO
<Nikola-Xub> :(
<Nikola-Xub> lol
<nomemory> you cannot write an operating system in Ruby
<nomemory> :)
<Nikola-Xub> Why
<Nikola-Xub> ?
<nomemory> it's an interpreted language
<Nikola-Xub> What's it's use?
<nomemory> you don't direct access to hdd resources
<nomemory> Ruby is used on Web Developing
<Nikola-Xub> :(
<Nikola-Xub> Darn lol
<Nikola-Xub> What about Perl?
<nomemory> No :)
<Nikola-Xub> Java? :O
<nomemory> No :))
<Nikola-Xub> <_<
<nomemory> whois Nikola-Xub
<Nikola-Xub> I am lol
<Nikola-Xub> whois nomemory
<filipegatti> hi there. I need to connect on a computer here in my local network, it is linux also, what software I need to have? Samba?
<charlie-tca> !Samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<charlie-tca> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<charlie-tca> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<charlie-tca> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Rootvonroot> testing...
<Rootvonroot> I have a xubuntu 8.04 question concerning sound
<Rootvonroot> I'm assuming 56 folks are afk... and i'm new to irc so here goes...
<diel> I'm new too so...
<Rootvonroot> I have a thinkpad 600 with xubuntu 8.04 ... the sound card is not being recognized (i think) any suggestions
<dnyy> Rootvonroot: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-68074.html
<dnyy> Someone found a solution on page 2
<Rootvonroot> thank you for the link - i'm checking it out now
<dnyy> :)
<dnyy> Beyond googlin' it, I have no idea. :p
<diel> In xubuntu, is there anything like Ubuntu's 'Connect to Server'? Or any other way to get SSH/SFTP location in a GUI?
<charlie-tca> diel: Yes
<charlie-tca> Thunar file manager -> Go -> Open location
<diel> charlie-tca: Done that, I'm faced with a location - is there particular syntax for ssh?
<dnyy> Anyone know how to get emerald working in xubuntu without compiz?  I keep getting an error when trying to start it. :/
<charlie-tca> I don´t use thunar for it, try "USER@IP_address" maybe. That works in terminal
<dnyy> (emerald:6690): Wnck-WARNING **: Property _NET_WM_NAME contained invalid UTF-8 (the error)
<charlie-tca> I don´t think emerald works without compiz, dnyy
<dnyy> ah, well dang. if i turned all the compiz effects off, would it hog much memory?
<dnyy> i'm trying to keep it light, but still want it to look nice ;p
<charlie-tca> no idea, I never install compiz
<diel> charlie-tca: nope, its not having anything but a local location.  Its no biggie, scp works file I just to 'see' things! Thanks :)
<charlie-tca> sorry I could not help :(
<diel> no prob!
<Nikola-Xub> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tingle> !xubuntu-channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Rootvonroot> permissions question - i'm trying to edit /etc/modules (with default program abiword) but i don't have persmissions... how can i edit that file?
<medoctron> Rootvonroot: sudo mousepad /etc/modules
<Rootvonroot> thank you
<heapy> hello
<dnyy> 'elo
<heapy> owright lad
<heapy> don't suppose you know how to get me flash workin on xubuntu 8.04? - i have installed flashplugin non free from synaptic but it doesnt seem to be working for youtube m8
<dnyy> I'm not using 8.04, but have you tried downloading the restricted extras package?
<heapy> mm no i haven't , i will look
<dnyy> it has the flash plugins, java plugins, and a few other things i can't think of atm
<Rootvonroot> in this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188736  ... the part that says ...  "Find the line that begins with "# kopt="... and append this to it:
<Rootvonroot>  Code:acpi=force pci=noacpi pnpbios=off pci=usepirqmask"  ... do i replace everything after "# kopt=" or do I add  "Code:acpi=force pci=noacpi pnpbios=off pci=usepirqmask" to the end of the default line associtated with "# kopt=" ?
<Rootvonroot> i'm rebooting and can say whether or not 'appending' the appropriate code at the end of the default line (not replacing) has worked or not...
<Rootvonroot> nope - broke my installation - not booting now
<Rootvonroot> yea for me
<Rootvonroot> well .. i do have comand line - might be able to fix it
<Rootvonroot> oh oh - i've been editing files in mousepad - but i have no graphics support ... is there a text based editor i can use?
<charlie-tca> nano
<Rootvonroot> thank you
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. I´m glad I could help. Good luck
<Rootvonroot> can i get nano to edit in root mode?
<charlie-tca> sudo nano
<boerni> get root user
<Rootvonroot> i used sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst and when i went to save it said "...read-only file system"
<boerni> Rootvonroot: show the output of the 'mount' command. are you german?
<heapy> hello
<Nikola-Xub> Hey Heapy
<heapy> hiya Nikola
<Rootvonroot> i'm american ... output of mount:
<Rootvonroot> anything in partiulcar ... i can't copy and paste (the system is on another computer)
<heapy> i am trying to make xubuntu run stable , but i seem to be having lockup problems, it happens on regular ubuntu also. i think it is something to do wiv the updates. and when the kernel changes, does this make any sense , cus im new to linux!!!
<boerni> Rootvonroot: nopaste.com and paste there the ouput of mount
<boerni> perhaps the filesystem ist read-only mounted
<Nikola-Xub> heapy: what do you mean lockup?
<Rootvonroot> my xubuntu machine is running in command line mode only - how to i use nopaste.com on that machine?
<heapy> well the system just freezes. no mouse movement, wireless drops, and no ctrl alt del, have to hard shutdown... it happens quite often, but random times
<Nikola-Xub> try and reinstall
<Nikola-Xub> Or update it
<Rootvonroot> i'll just type it here on my dell ... stand by...
<boerni> Rootvonroot: there are several command line internetbrowsers: w3m lynx and links
<TheSheep> heapy: sounds like a hardware problem, did you look into the logs after such a restart?
<heapy> i think thats the whole problem, when i update it...
<boerni> try to install one of them (links is great) with apt-get install links
<Nikola-Xub> heapy: don't update it then... :D
<Rootvonroot> hmm ... that's new (for me) - i'll check them
<Nikola-Xub> Reinstall then don't update it
<heapy> i have looked at logs, but canny find much to help. nothing jumps out and shouts *this is the problem fix me, fix me* :)
<Nikola-Xub> lol
<Rootvonroot> which one do you suggest for a super noob like me
<Nikola-Xub> reinstall then don't update it...
<heapy> i thought it was the ram sheep, but i ran memtest for 13hrs without an error
<Nikola-Xub> heapy: since when do you have a ram and a sheep?I LOVE those 2 animals lol
<Rootvonroot> gonna try to install through command line
<heapy> yeah thats what i have done just now nikola, hope its stable
<boerni> Rootvonroot: sudo apt-get install links2
<Rootvonroot> will do
<boerni> or sudo apt-get install lynx
<Nikola-Xub> heapy cool, good luck
<Nikola-Xub> :)
<heapy> bbbaaarrrr rrrraaammmm eeewwww
<Rootvonroot> links2 and lynx both did not install
<heapy> i have done a zillion re-installs this wkend.. im sure its a software conflict somewhere. & now i dont have sound! jeez im cursed
<Rootvonroot> "not using locking for read only lock file bla bla" "unable to wrtie to /var/cashe/apt/" " hte package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened"
<boerni> youve got a read only root filesystem. reboot and mount it as read/write filesystem
<Rootvonroot> for both lynx2 and lynx
<Nikola-Xub> heapy: turn sound speakears on? :D
<heapy> you bugger you
<Nikola-Xub> haha
<Rootvonroot> i can reboot easily enough, how to i mount as read/write filesystem?
<heapy> & i cant install the nvidia drivers, it fails when attempting to get the restricted drivers, oh my life
<Nikola-Xub> heapy: you must be connected to internet
<Nikola-Xub> It happens to me too
<heapy> lol
<Nikola-Xub> :D
<heapy> you turnip
<boerni> in /etc/fstab must have  the rootfilesystem the option rw or defaults. if it hasnt, boot into a live CD and change it
<Rootvonroot> i'll try booting into the live cd and changing it ..
<heapy> bum
<heapy> just tried to paste the msg, but it didnt
<Nikola-Xub> u need to do the following: copy it, then right click on this window and paste it
<Nikola-Xub> In linux, you can't press ctrl+v, it won't work
<heapy> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.13-18.41_i386.deb
<heapy>   404 Not Found
<heapy> thanks
<Rootvonroot> can i boot from the live cd and then change the files on the hardrive back to the oriinal state?
<heapy> i was told to use parted magic for playing with partitions and formatting easily if thats what you need to do like
<heapy> gabkdlly doesn't like me, i ask him to help me with the most stupid things on linux, i swear down he must think im a numpty
<Rootvonroot> i think i might just reinstal...
<Rootvonroot> aka - i give up - but thank you for all your helps everyone  ... take 2
<Nikola-Xub> heapy: he what?
<heapy> good luck lad, i been doin that loads lately
<heapy> i have been having the worst time trying to get a stable ubuntu workin on this laptop. i thought it was to do with my wireless, i get lockups all the time. so i have been comming in here, and using the forums to try and find out if anyone knew what was causing it... gabk is good help
<heapy> it's weird, now it seems stable (i havent done apt-get update) . but i canny install my video drivers, get flash to work, or have any sound!
<heapy> when i did apt-get update and installed 200mb of 'updates' firefox changed from 3.0 to 3.04 or something, and the kernel changes also.. i think thats when i get the problems
<Nikola-Xub> I am making a Linux, and the base will be Xubuntu :D :D :D
 * heapy can you make it idiot proof? 
<Nikola-Xub> What?
<heapy> dont worry :)
<Nikola-Xub> brb...
<ImBrian> is it just me, or did an update yesterday break xubuntu desktop?
<heapy> bbs
<ImBrian> oh, I see - update to xfdesktop-data but not to xfdesktop4 yesterday breaks everything.  Guess I'll not use my computer till someone updates xfdesktop4 to 4.4.3-0
<charlie-tca> what version of xubuntu?
<ImBrian> current
<charlie-tca> so, 8.10 or 8.04? I run 8.10 here and it´s working okay
<ImBrian> 8.10 - have you done a full update?
<ImBrian> xfdesktop-data should be at version 4.4.3-0
<charlie-tca> Yes, ran one yesterday.
<ImBrian> I've enabled all repos, but haven't added any new ones
<charlie-tca> I just did a fresh install on another system, completely updated it, and it´s working too
<ImBrian> what is your version of xfdesktop-data?
<charlie-tca>  4.4.2-7ubuntu3
<ImBrian> and you have all your repos enabled?  You should have gotten 4.4.3 unless they pulled it
<charlie-tca> on both machines!
<ImBrian> xfdesktop4:
<ImBrian>   Depends: xfdesktop4-data (=4.4.2-7ubuntu3) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is to be installed
<charlie-tca> have you got proposed enabled?
<ImBrian> I enabled all in my sources.list
<ImBrian> I don't think proposed is one that was included (even disabled)
<kaliree> I know this is the Xubuntu channel, but I have been trying to find answers to a Puppy Linux question, and I didn't know if anyone might be able to help?
<ImBrian> so I removed xfdesktop4-data (the one that's too current) and updated, hoping it was pulled and would have deprecated - but still no luck
<charlie-tca> Under updates in synaptic-package-manager -> repositories -> Updates
<ImBrian> there we go - backports had an update to xfdesktop4-data which conflicted with xfdesktop4
<ImBrian> brb - restarting x
<ImBrian> all is well in the world
<charlie-tca> :-)
<ImBrian> thanks for the help - guess I gotta watch out for updates to backports
<heapy> hello
<heapy> anyone using xubuntu 8.04 hardy, could you tell me what kernel version you are using please?
<charlie-tca> heapy: 2.6.24-22-generic
<charlie-tca> That is on a 32-bit system
<heapy> mmm
<heapy> is that the hardy version charlie?
<charlie-tca> Yes. Xubuntu 8.04.1
<charlie-tca> all updates as of this morning
<charlie-tca> My 64-bit is not up to date
<heapy> mm i just done the updates too, mine is using 2,6.24-19 generic..
<charlie-tca> and it completed the updates? Maybe the internet connection failed
<heapy> yeah it done the lot
<heapy> i just had to check the cd again to make sure it was 8.04.1
<charlie-tca> My 64-bit is 2.6.24-21
<charlie-tca> and it is not up to date
<heapy> to get the updates to show in the update manager, do i do.. apt-get updates ?
<heapy> sudo
<charlie-tca> I do that in terminal, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get it to fully update
<heapy> the only thing it asked me was if i wanted to keep the existing grub menu.lst or change...
<charlie-tca> did you keep it?
<heapy> yeah
<heapy> i think!
<charlie-tca> you have to go to /boot/grub and update it manually now. It won´t show 22 if you told it not to update
<heapy> what should i of chosen? to use the other menu?
<heapy> title		Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<heapy> alright thanks for the help, will bbs :) x
<charlie-tca> Yeah, to let it replace it.
<Whit1> I've got a dell inspiron 3200, with xubuntu 7.10 on it, and my audio doesn't work, it's a cs4237b chipset, i've done googled all i can and found solutions, but still no sound
<Whit1> i've tried modprobe snd-4236(there's no 4237 module)
<Whit1> lspnp picks it up, but not lspci(it's ISA)
<tingle> i would like to use alt+1 alt+2 ect in xterm for a irc application called irssi. i cant by default i remember you have to tweak something in a xterm config file.. can someone help me out?
<Whit1> i'm lost.  I'm so used to windows, where i just download a driver and install
<tingle> Whit1: it should find and ask you to istall new drivers if it sound work out of the box.. not sure how you can check your specs though..
<Whit1> it works in windows
<Whit1> but windows xp runs real slow on here, so i get audio of stability and speed?
<Whit1> audio or stability and speed*
<tingle> Whit1: hm there are no garentees.. you can try the live cd to check it before you install it on your hd
<tingle> Whit1: but im almost certain that it will run
<Whit1> i've run kubuntu 8.10, xubuntu 7.10 and freespire live CDs they all work, but the audio doesn't on any of them
<Whit1> and xubuntu 7.10 is instaled and fully updated
<tingle> good so you already installed it
<Whit1> yes, but no audio
<tingle> what card do you have?
<Whit1> i'd have tried slackware, but kde doesn't work on there
<tingle> slackware is a bit more complicated xD
<Whit1> from what i've read i have a crystal cs4237b
<Whit1> yes but slack is much more robust(3 cd's vs 1, many more programs and drivers)
<tingle> Whit1: http://www.linux-laptop.net/hosted/xubuntu-thinkpad770e.html
<tingle> Whit1: this might help a howto on xubuntu and crystal cs4237b try it and find out
<tingle> Whit1: google is your friend ;x
<heapy> helloa
<heapy> can someone help me to get sound on xubuntu 8.04 please? i have some kind of intergrated intel, on a dell m1530xps laptop. im unsure what to do.
<heapy> according to dell's website the card is a SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio
<heapy> bbs
<gasmask> Hi guys, I get a "ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused" when I try to VNC to my file server, any tips? I installed vncserver. Server is running xubuntu and I am running ubuntu 8.04
<linker> hi from spain
<linuxman410> does any one know how to enable desktop effects in xubuntu
<TheSheep> !compiz | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<linuxman410> thanks
#xubuntu 2009-12-07
<netsb> ok i'm finding out that it might be because i changed the screen resolution, but i can't find /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<netsb> what is it in xubuntu?
<netsb> man why is this so hard to google
<netsb> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing :(
<knome> netsb, which login splash screen do you mean?
<netsb> the normal one?
<netsb> the gnome one i guess
<knome> what is in it?
<netsb> when i click my username, the password box comes up like it usually does
<knome> yes?
<netsb> and then when i put in my password the screen flashes and then goes back to my login
<netsb> now im reading that it's a problem with the screen resolution, but i can't figure out how to change the resolution from terminal
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<netsb> wow thanks.
<starscream> I have xubuntu running on virtualbox, and it won't give me any resolutions higher than 800x600
<starscream> i can't figure out how to fix it
<netsb> yeah i can't get this working
<starscream> it needs to be 1280x800
<starscream> :/
<Traveler> hi guys
<Guest38440> would it be possible to boot the xubuntu install from 1 computer, install on a hard drive using usb-ide adapter, and put the drive back in it's original motherboard?
<knome> starscream, you need to install guest additions into your xubuntu vboc installation
<knome> Guest38440, why not?
<NightsB> would that really work? i know that doesn't work with windows
<Guest38440> i am mainly a windows user, but i want to revive an old pc.  i know such would be a proble with windows.
<knome> it should not be a problem with linux
<knome> the only thing i can think of is changed uuid, but that can also be fixed.
<Guest38440> how so?
<knome> ubuntu mounts disks by uuid.
<Guest38440> what is uuid?
<knome> it is an unique id for a device.
<Guest38440> and this is fixed how?
<knome> changing the uuid in fstab, if it happens to be different in the other machine
<knome> !fstab | Guest38440
<ubottu> Guest38440: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<knome> Guest38440, if you don't know at all what you are doing, i suggest you try a different approach.
<Guest38440> the laptop i am trying to install on has no cd-rom drive, and can only boot floppies, and through FLoP, can boot usb.
<knome> !usb | Guest38440
<ubottu> Guest38440: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest38440> this laptop only has usb 1.0, so it takes ~45 mins to go from the language to time zone screen.  it is driving me crazy, and i have a much better computer which i would like to act as a host.  do you think using a usb adapter would change the uuid?
<knome> Guest38440, sorry, i don't understand what you mean.
<Guest38440> i have an idea.  hook up the laptop's drive via usb on my good computer, install, boot puppy linux on the laptop, find the laptop hard drive's uuid, and correct it in fstab
<knome> Guest38440, that would work. but as i said, there might not even be that problem.
<Guest38440> ok
<[1]joes7> I need help please
<knome> !ask | [1]joes7
<ubottu> [1]joes7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[1]joes7> I have burnt the Xubuntu alternate ISO using Infra Recorder, but when I click on my CD on my pc it will only show xubuntu folders. How do I access the installation?
<knome> [1]joes7, the alternate ISO is not an *installed* system.
<knome> [1]joes7, it is an installation disk, which you have to put in your drive when you boot your pc
<[1]joes7> How do I install xubuntu then, wubi installer takes too long and wont work
<[1]joes7> how do i do that?
<knome> [1]joes7, put the CD in, and boot.
<[1]joes7> Boot what? I'm sorry
<knome> boot/restart your computer
<[1]joes7> Ok. what's next?
<[1]joes7> do I have to change the BIOS order, or something?
<knome> well, follow the instructions. as a sidenote, the normal cd would be better to install with, since you can use livecd to test if your hardware works with it. it also has the graphical installer.
<Sememmon> hooray for livecds!
<knome> [1]joes7, yes, if your CD drive is not higher priority than your HD.
<[1]joes7> Do I change the BIOS order or something?
<[1]joes7> Ok.
<[1]joes7> I am currently running windows xp
<[1]joes7> How can I get the livecd?
<knome> [1]joes7, are you going to replace windows?
<[1]joes7> Yes
<[1]joes7> I hate it.
<knome> [1]joes7, download the normal ISO and burn it to a CD
<[1]joes7> Ok.
<knome> [1]joes7, after that, follow the same steps: insert cd into drive and boot :)
<[1]joes7> Should the cd run an EXE or something?
<knome> uhm, no
<[1]joes7> But, can't I install it using Wubi if I already have the ISO file>
<[1]joes7> ?
<knome> i don't know about wubi a lot, but wubi installation doesn't completely *replace* windows
<[1]joes7> I know.
<[1]joes7> But can I use wubi with my iso?
<knome> better refer to some wubi documentation:
<knome> !wubi | [1]joes7
<ubottu> [1]joes7: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<knome> [1]joes7, probably also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<[1]joes7> Can I install the xubuntu alternate ISO on virtual box?
<knome> [1]joes7, sure.
<[1]joes7> Great
<[1]joes7> Thanks
<[1]joes7> xubuntu rocks!
<knome> great to hear. have fun
<[1]joes7> thanks
<[1]joes7> oh, can anyone give me general pc support?
<knome> well, you can try
<[1]joes7> my pc keeps making this ticking noise, and shuts down whenever it feels like doing it.
<[1]joes7> i have cleaned it completely, and still this happens
<knome> does it run horribly hot?
<[1]joes7> Not that I have noticed, my room is quite fresh, so I don't think that it is due to overheating
<knome> okay. maybe some faulty hardware?
<knome> (is the pc old?)
<[1]joes7> maybe
<[1]joes7> nop
<[1]joes7> Oh, one more question. (just curious again) how do I run the xubuntu alternate iso?
<knome> like the normal one; insert disk and boot your computer
<[1]joes7> I burnt the disk using Infra Recorder. I restarted windows and still I dont know how.
<[1]joes7> When I launch my cd on windows, it only shows me the xubuntu folders
<[1]joes7> I would like to multiboot it with windows
<knome> [1]joes7, so are you planning a dualboot installation, or replace windows with xubuntu, like you said earlier?
<[1]joes7> Yes
<knome> yes for which one? :D
<hi-sarah> how do i get pidgeon going so i can do messenger?
<hi-sarah> i am a newbie
<JerVA> Hello I have a question about xubuntu
<JerVA> Is xubuntu the best OS compared with ubuntu? I have 512 MB ram so I am considering switching from ubuntu to xubuntu
<knome> JerVA, yes, xubuntu will probably run more smoothly.
<JerVA> Okay. I got the same response from another user - said that 512 MB ram will run smoothly on xubuntu than ubuntu
<JerVA> now I'm going to burn ISO
<knome> JerVA, you don't have to
<knome> JerVA, just install the xubuntu-desktop package
<JerVA> yeah
<knome> JerVA, and if you at any point want to remove any "ubuntu desktop" packages, see:
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<JerVA> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-package
<knome> JerVA, xubuntu-desktop ;)
<JerVA> Yup!
<JerVA> Got it that will be better than burning ISO
<knome> sure, a lot faster
<JerVA> brb I'm going to try this
<joshritger> what package do I install to get the network manager and sound manager xubuntu uses?
<joshritger> and terminal
<knome> joshritger, i suggest you should install xubuntu-desktop
<joshritger> knome: it takes up too much resources, I have xfce4 installed and running I just need the sound manager, terminal, and network manager
<knome> with sound manager, what do you mean?
<joshritger> knome: I need something to control the sound, there is nothing currently to control the sound
<knome> joshritger, xfce4-terminal, xfce4-mixer, network-manager-gnome
<joshritger> Knome: I have tried installing xubuntu and everything works, but just runs really slow on this particular computer, I installed xfce4 after a command line install and it seems to not be as bloated
<joshritger> thanks
<JerVA> I got the xubuntu running successfully
<JerVA> it's smooth so far - anybody here have wine experience with xubuntu?
<knome> some
<JerVA> I got the error message - said that wine 1.2 is broken package
<dpb1> howdy; is there a mini.iso available for xubuntu?
<dpb1> i saw some mention that one could use ubuntu's mini.iso to install xubuntu, but not a lot of hard details
<knome> dpb1, minimal image is the same for ubuntu derivatives.
<knome> dpb1, the mini.iso doesn't install any packages (eg. DE) by default, so it's not any "derivative" by default
<knome> dpb1, what you install is what is becomes.
<dpb1> ok, so if i basically just install xubuntu-desktop, i'll be good?
<JerVA> I am not sure what to do with broken package of wine 1.2
<JerVA> how do I repair broken package in xubuntu?
<joshritger> dpb1: I just installed xfce4 after a cli install from a mini iso
<knome> dpb1, that would be the same as installing xubuntu from the xubuntu disk, yes.
<dpb1> ok, great!  thanks
<knome> JerVA, can you pastebin the complete error message?
<knome> !pastebin | JerVA
<ubottu> JerVA: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JerVA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336287/
<JerVA> here is the link
<knome> just a moment
<knome> JerVA, what does 'sudo apt-get check' say in terminal?
<JerVA> Reading package lists... Done
<JerVA> Building dependency tree
<JerVA> Reading state information... Done
<JerVA> that's all
<knome> hmm
<knome> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<JerVA> done with upgrade
<JerVA> just now
<knome> try to install wine again
<JerVA> same message :)
<JerVA> :(
<knome> JerVA, sudo apt-get install wine1.2 ?
<JerVA> interesting it is now installing
<JerVA> is it a bug?
<knome> probably not.
<knome> just some issue.
<knome> after the 1.2 package is installed, try installing the wine package
<JerVA> It is now working
<JerVA> no need to install wine
<JerVA> I appreciate it, thanks!
<knome> i'd like you to try installing it
<knome> if you mind
<JerVA> it still say the same message but I checked on Applications>Other
<JerVA> Wine1.2 is up and running
<JerVA> weird
<knome> JerVA, try sudo apt-get install wine -f
<JerVA> same thing
<knome> okay
<knome> weird
<Guest91072> hi
<crlsktr> hi
<JerVA> thanks anyway knome
<JerVA> it's working now anyway
<knome> JerVA, np
<[1]joes> hi
<crlsktr> knome, i need a good game to play, can you recomend me one?
<[1]joes> how do i change the screen resolution?
<leonidb> try warzone2100, its in repository
<knome> visitor2, game? :)
<knome> crlsktr, i mean
<crlsktr> leonibd, thanks i'll try that
<knome> crlsktr, frets on fire if you like guitar hero ;)
<crlsktr> knome, yea i'm kind of bored
<crlsktr> thanks
<knome> gonna hit the bed now
<knome> good night everybody
<Timewarper> guys protest against satanic edition ubuntu
<ikonia> !ops | Timewarper multiple channel bans spamming
<ubottu> Timewarper multiple channel bans spamming: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Timewarper> !ops | Timewarperbad language
<ubottu> Timewarperbad language: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Timewarper> !ops | ikonia multiple channel bans spamming
<ubottu> ikonia multiple channel bans spamming: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Timewarper> !ops | ikonia ban
<ubottu> ikonia ban: ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Timewarper> PEOPLE PROTEST AGAINST SATANIC EDITION OF UBUNTU (which ikonia obviously supports)
<Timewarper> you use ubuntu so you have a say in this
<Timewarper> dont let this go on
<Timewarper> right now ikonia is trying to mute the people who talk
<Timewarper> but he isnt that lucky
<Timewarper> PROTEST AGAINST THE PERMISSION CANONICAL GAVE TO SATANIC UBUNTU
<Timewarper> dont let his go any further!
<Timewarper> http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/06/21/canonical-stops-satanists-selling-ubuntu-esque-t-shirts
<Timewarper> here are the facts
<Timewarper> PROTEST AGAINST CANONICAL
<Timewarper> ikonia: you dont have to support the satanists, i know you are a smart man
<Timewarper> STOP THEM FROM USING UBUNTU IN THEIR NAME TO PUSH THEIR DISTRO
<O-vyzirke> Hozsanna dicsoseges tesvereim
<O-vyzirke> Ola bruderz
<O-vyzirke> Sysi bruder, ikonia bruder, Pici bruder
<O-vyzirke> Aloha
<O-vyzirke> penguinz? where? where?
<O-vyzirke> wtfm penguinz?
<O-vyzirke> jarnos bruder aloha
<rgnr> hi
<rgnr> got a problem mounting USB
<rgnr> it's fat32
<rgnr> looks like the locale problem
<rgnr> dmesg writes ANSI_X3.4-1968 not found
<rgnr> how do i add the locale?
<rgnr> ppl any1?
<Sysi> you know about that more than me :P
<O-vyzirke> Sysi bruder Aloha
<Sysi> hi O-vyzirke
<O-vyzirke> Javapoluuki
<O-vyzirke> Da finnish penguin?
<O-vyzirke> Moi Moi
<Sysi> you are bored? go some -offtopic
<Sysi> i'm at school
<O-vyzirke> Sysi bruder? Have you any problemz honeymoon?
<O-vyzirke> My good friend an actor. He live in nearby Helsinki
<O-vyzirke> But he no finnish , he hungarian
<O-vyzirke> Pici bruder?
<O-vyzirke> Pici in hungarian = littlest, smallest
<Balsaq> howdy knome
<yesitisjustme> xubuntu 9.10 doesn't have disk utility?
<h3x> yesitisjustme, there is brasero
<yesitisjustme> brasero is a burning program isn't  it
<yesitisjustme> i mean this ---> Palimpsest Disk Utility
<yesitisjustme> it test harddrive
<vanPelt> hi
<charlie-tca> yesitisjustme: I show it as part of the gnome-disk-utility package
<yesitisjustme> i see
<h3x> i want to mount cdrom but this http://xubuntu.pastebin.com/f10cfb69e kind of error is shown can anyone explain me why? :/
<charlie-tca> what kind of cd is in the drive? Is the drive a cd-rw drive?
<h3x> charlie-tca, it's cd-r
<h3x> charlie-tca, dirve is dvd-r
<h3x> dvd-rw
<charlie-tca> looks to be missing some parameters then. It is trying to mount it as an already recorded cd-r, not a blank
<charlie-tca> it does not recognize anything on the cd
<charlie-tca> Perhaps a cd-r that has been recorded wrong or never closed after it was recorded?
<h3x> charlie-tca, but it isn't blank
<h3x> charlie-tca, maybe it's not closed
<h3x> charlie-tca, it's burned on windows box i guess.
<charlie-tca> Recorded in a different country format than the format the dvd is in
<charlie-tca> maybe?
<h3x> charlie-tca, country format?
<h3x> charlie-tca, what's it?
<charlie-tca> dvd players are set for the region.
<charlie-tca> It may be trying to tell you the region is wrong
<h3x> charlie-tca, oh no cd disk contains files it's not movie or such..
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> back to the closed thing, maybe
<charlie-tca> windows doesn't always close the recording properly
<h3x> charlie-tca, can't i mount unclosed diks?
<h3x> disks*
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> not a cd-r
<charlie-tca> there is no way for xubuntu/brassero to know what is on it, except to see it is not blank.
<h3x> so only solutionis to open it with windows? :|
<charlie-tca> at least, as far as I know
<charlie-tca> also, sometimes, it is the player itself. The laser doesn't always hit right, and can't read what a different player wrote
<charlie-tca> and sometimes, it is me. I might be way wrong...
<h3x> charlie-tca, ok thanks..
<charlie-tca> Hope it helps a little, anyway
<charlie-tca> I did have one burner, anything I burned on it was only readable on it.
<yesitisjustme> when i click the on gsmartcontrol nothing happens the only way i am able to run it is in terminal.
<yesitisjustme> anyone know why?
<vik> Hello, I am using dwa-110 usb wireless adapter from d-link. It uses rt73usb driver but it seems I am having some problems with wireless. Will using ndiswrapper help in any way? How to avoid any conflicts with rt73usb? Thanks, I really need help her
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rt73usb+Karmic | vik, looks like a pain. :-\
<vik> likemindead, thanks, I am googling it for weeks though, I cannot really find a sulution. It seems to be a problem indeed
<likemindead> This for a laptop or desktop, vik?
<vik> laptop
<likemindead> Either way, I'd just buy a cheap Linux-friendly wireless card on eBay.
<likemindead> Does the laptop have a mini-PCI port?
<vik> likemindead, I've read that this one works out of the box on karmic
<vik> It does, but terribly
<likemindead> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?LH_BIN=1&LH_IncludeSIF=1&_nkw=Intel+PRO+2200&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301
<likemindead> That's what I did. :D
<vik> likemindead, It has a pci port, not mini, normal one
<vik> likemindead, thanks. Anyway, would you recommed using ndiswrapper, or does it create problems
<likemindead> I've always avoided ndiswrapper, but know many who use it successfully.
<AgentChieftain> hey guys, i need a quick and easy favor
<AgentChieftain> i'm editing fstab to get a thumb drive to work for me, but the tutorial says to use gedit and i'm using mousepad
<AgentChieftain> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=34280
<AgentChieftain> theyre saying to remove the last line, but there are some spaces in the file which makes me think it could be a different line
<charlie-tca> Should not matter what editor you use, the last line will still be the last line
<AgentChieftain> ah, alright
<AgentChieftain> thanks
<AgentChieftain> good thing its not like notepad/wordpad
<charlie-tca> yeah
<hagg> hi, i have a problem with libnotify-notifications in xfce. they are shown correctly (i think, accourding to the design specs), but they ignore the given timeout, either when invoking by notify-send from cli, or using a python script with python-notify
<hagg> i recognized that there is a xfce4-notifyd, but that conflicts with notify-osd, which is recommended by xubuntu-desktop
<hagg> its very annoying if there are a dozen messages in the notification queue, shown one-after-one each for the full 10s (i think)
<hagg> is there some kind of workaround for that problem?
<charlie-tca> hagg
<charlie-tca> hagg: I think that is the way it is designed
<hagg> thx. i found a discussion thread some minutes ago about it, i think you're right. its a pity. i'm just removing notify-osd and installing notification-daemon...
<vik> I am using rt73usb driver for my wireless adapter. How to switch to ndiswrapper (I have all installed) thanks
<vik> I mean, how to remove rt73usb (or stop using it) and how to start using ndiswrapper? thanks
<paul5_flaweddeus> can someone help me to get sound on my computer, i have a geforce 8500 gt i think and it wont play sound.
<paul5_flaweddeus> :D well thanks :) ill try that .....
<Sysi> it would be odd if graphics card would play sound
<paul5_flaweddeus> hdmi
<Sysi> oh that kind of case
<paul5_flaweddeus> o.o yeah
<Sysi> in my 8500 isn't hdmi connector :o
<paul5_flaweddeus> well then, let me check the hardware.
<paul5_flaweddeus>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] (rev a1)
<paul5_flaweddeus> ?
<paul5_flaweddeus> is it wrong?
<paul5_flaweddeus> sorry im a newb :|
<Sysi> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
<Sysi> hum
<Sememmon> any caveats worth noting when adding compiz to an xubuntu 9.10 install?
<paul3> hello
<paul3> sysi
<paul3> does it matter if i have an asus?
<paul3> o.o
#xubuntu 2009-12-08
<firefly2> my desktop lost its panels (taskbar) after a crash, when I try "applications-settings-panel" (right-mouse-click on desktop) nothing starts up (all ok as a different user) | is there a way to just reset the desktop to the default? thx
<Ongacska> Ola bruderz
<Ongacska> Willkommt auz Wunderland
<Ongacska> TheSheep bruder Ola
<Ongacska> Sysi bruder Ola
<jove> hello everyone, I have mp3 files at the local and want to burn them into WAV audio for CD, what program of the new Ubuntu 9.10 should be using ?
<Balsaq> good morning
<Balsaq> i printed a 66 page guide off the internet, "ubuntu user guide", do you thin it will help? i will read every page.
<Balsaq> thin=think*
<_Pete__> does it have: internet is evil, internet is evil... ?
<Balsaq> no just days xubuntu xubuntu desktop guide
<Balsaq> i will get the other one too if it is good
<_Pete_> if it doesnt have those its not good
<_Pete_> thats all you need to know about internet
<Balsaq> so it has to say.....internet evil?
<Balsaq> bizarre?
<_Pete_> right
<Balsaq> internet evil?
<Balsaq> what does that have to do with xubuntu?
<Balsaq> whatever i will get it
<_Pete_> it connects to internet so that's evil too
<_Pete_> notice the sarcasm here :)
<Balsaq> hmmm....no matter what i will know everything about xubuntu
<Balsaq> people at work are having me "fix" thier computers....almost daily now
<_Pete_> where do you work?
<Balsaq> for a government engineering firm....
<_Pete_> ok
<_Pete_> doesnt they have it-support?
<_Pete_> or you are it?
<Balsaq> i am not it...
<Balsaq> i protect it
<Balsaq> we have it
<Balsaq> now i want to transfer to IT
<Balsaq> now that i see buntu
<Balsaq> i just burned 910 for another guy at work ...just now
<Balsaq> tommorow another will se the benefit of buntu
<Balsaq> i do it for free
<Sysi> i don't recommend karmic to people anymore
<Balsaq> even but the disks for them, and burn them
<Sysi> it's too problemfull :(
<Balsaq> i give then ubuntu or xubuntu every time
<Balsaq> xubuntu is my favorite but ubuntu is cool...can't run from ubuntu
<Balsaq> kubuntu is ok but they recentyl got wierd
<Balsaq> that plasma thing is....i dunno what that is
<_Pete_> I think this 9.10 is quite unstable
<_Pete_> with recent kernels had got many kernel panics
<Balsaq> but i must say pclinuxos is nice
<_Pete_> if you want stable, use debian
<Balsaq> well ihave been letting them use my 810, and telling them to halt at 904
<Balsaq> until i fully test 910
<Balsaq> but i must 910 looks pretty dadgum goog t oo
<Balsaq> good*
<_Pete_> wouldn care a shit what it looks
<_Pete_> but if it WORKS matters
<Balsaq> i mean it is strong, contrary to what they are saying
<Balsaq> batter than what they say , those ubuntu people are damn good
<_Pete_> who say so?
<Balsaq> i have been burning and testing a lot of em for a month or so
<Balsaq> some say 901 has a lot of bugs...haven't seen a lot of bugs yet
<Balsaq> 910 i mean
<_Pete_> I have
<_Pete_> one being trying to boot 2.6.31-15 kernel = instant crash
<Balsaq> rock solid....but then again, i am nowhere near an expert.....yet
<_Pete_> only rock solid linux here is dreambox
<_Pete_> ubuntu keeps crashing
<_Pete_> :(
<Balsaq> ?
<Balsaq> never for me.
<Balsaq> one girl gave me her computer...
<Balsaq> loaded with windows home and virus
<Balsaq> it would turn on...but nothing else worked...even the power off was useless
<Balsaq> i installed ubuntu
<_Pete_> root@dm600pvr:~> uptime 10:55:22 up 274 days, 22:24, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Balsaq> she can't believe what happened
<_Pete_> this is the dreambox
<_Pete_> almost one year uptime
<Balsaq> even though her entire computer was gummed up with hair, dirt and nicotene...somehow i got ubuntu in it
<_Pete_> http://www.dreambox.org.uk/dreambox-600pvr.html
<_Pete_> this one
<Balsaq> so i cleaned all the dirt out and with ubuntu she is soooo happy
<_Pete_> work very nicely
<Balsaq> unreal
<Balsaq> they think i am a tech?
<Balsaq> yes it works very well...she says better than xp home...when she got it new
<Balsaq> now whr dad wants buntu...i just burnt him a disk...just now for when i go in to work tommorow
<Balsaq> Pete if ubuntu crashes...it must be some od reason...like maybe you use 32bit on your 64 bit machine?
<_Pete_> no I dont
<_Pete_> I use 64bit on 64bit machine
<Balsaq> i still think 64 bit is not where it should be,,,has some issues
<Balsaq> 32 is still best
<_Pete_> its not
<_Pete_> http://quadcore.homeunix.net/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic
<_Pete_> this is my machine
<Sahkolihaa> I prefer 32-bit since I only have 2GiB RAM and I have software that doesn't run correctly under 64-bit.
<_Pete_> which software is that?
<Balsaq> Pete i bought a new quad core...with 6g ram, it crashe on the 12th day-i got rid of it
<Sysi> i hate those SYSInfoes :P
<Balsaq> i had the best computer in town...it bit the dust in 12 days
<Sahkolihaa> Second Life has no 64-bit version. :P
<_Pete_> Sysi: me too, unless it's my new i7
<_Pete_> Sahkolihaa: 32-bit progs should work fine in 64bit systems
<Balsaq> i don't know why but 32 bit is still #1
<_Pete_> Balsaq: it's not
<Sahkolihaa> _Pete_: Not when the software requires a 32-bit gstreamer to allow streaming media.
<Sahkolihaa> Um, it is.
<_Pete_> if your cpu supports 64bit instruction set
<Sahkolihaa> More people download the 32-bit ISO.
<_Pete_> just wasting resources not to use them
<Balsaq> i know 64 can download bigeer files...but it is weak
<Sahkolihaa> _Pete_: 64-bit is pointless unless you've got more than 4GiB RAM.
<_Pete_> Sahkolihaa: it's not
<_Pete_> as said
<Balsaq> pete had 8g
<Balsaq> but still 64 is still weak for some reason
<_Pete_> 64bit programs are much faster
<Sahkolihaa> 64-bit only helps -some- processing. Generally, I see no speed increase over my system when using 64-bit over 32-bit.
<_Pete_> especially in calculation things
<Balsaq> yes faster but the are flimsy
<_Pete_> I have run 64bit years now
<_Pete_> and there's no any probs
<Balsaq> it is good but they lock up
<_Pete_> and there shouldnt be
<Balsaq> i want a 64  but they they are not refined yet...can't believe it takes the engineers this long
<_Pete_> Balsaq: you have any proof of what you are saying? that is kind of hard statement
<_Pete_> how do you think linux is in most top500 supercomputers if what you say is true
<Balsaq> if you saw my new 64 bit quad...if youm saw what happened, you would agree
<Sysi> i'll install 64bit next, just need to decide what distribution
<Sysi> our school server runs 64bit as many others, no any problems
<_Pete_> personally I have used linux on computers with >30 cores & >60G memory
<_Pete_> works very fine
<_Pete_> fact that ubuntu doesnt
<_Pete_> doesnt anyhow prevent that
<Balsaq> i know they are good commercially, but on the normal retail level they are still weak
<_Pete_> Balsaq: they?
<Balsaq> 64's
<_Pete_> they arent
<Balsaq> the ones they sell to cnsumers are weak
<Sysi> because YUO had problems?
<Sysi> *YOU
<Balsaq> well iam not the only one
<_Pete_> Balsaq: but how can you judge the problems are from 64bit or from UBUNTU ?
<Balsaq> where i live, i am not kidding, the 32 bit xp pro rule
<_Pete_> like you can run 64bit debian
<_Pete_> or what ever
<Sahkolihaa> I don't use it since Second Life doesn't have a 64-bit binary. I'd have to go about trying to install the 32-bit OpenAL and gstreamer libraries for it to fully work.
<Balsaq> as i say....in my area the 32 bit xp pro computers rule...
<_Pete_> lolz
<_Pete_> luckily I am not in your area
<Balsaq> it may sound funny but here it isn't even close
<Balsaq> and i work in a huge corporation
<_Pete_> so?
<Balsaq> extremely hight tech
<Balsaq> high
<Sysi> and?
<_Pete_> :D
<_Pete_> Balsaq: post your CV
<Balsaq> they count on 32 bit pro to this day
<Sysi> because 64bit XP sucks
<Balsaq> i am just telling you this...not for any reason, isee it literally every day
<Balsaq> they love 32 bit xp pro....love it
<_Pete_> Balsaq: http://www.linkedin.com/pub/petri-airio/5/960/540
<Balsaq> don't get me wrong i have buntu all over my house....but 32 bit xp pro is tough
<_Pete_> I do development for linux
<_Pete_> so I think I know very well what works and what doesnt
<Balsaq> yes Pete i know you are great on the software
<_Pete_> what you say doesnt make ANY sense
<Balsaq> well we have over 1000 computer wherer i work....just in that one location
<_Pete_> so?
<Balsaq> i am just saying they love 32 bit xp pro...thats all
<_Pete_> lolz
<Balsaq> like its their brother or sister
<Balsaq> don't shoot the messenger
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> maybe it's better you to stick with that printed thing
<_Pete_> but unless you have something to proof with
<_Pete_> better be silent
<_Pete_> to not make shame of you anymore
<Balsaq> well iunderstand you have the technical knowledge...but i just said what i see everyday
<_Pete_> all you have said is 1000 computers and 64bit doesnt work
<Balsaq> i didnt say they dont work
<_Pete_> which 1. might be true
<_Pete_> 2. is not
<Balsaq> but 32 seems tougher and more reliable
<_Pete_> based on your solid experience?
<Balsaq> i don;t want too stop progress, but those who engineer the new stuff need to get their _____ together faster
<_Pete_> the one who prints 70pages xubuntu manual?
<_Pete_> or the one who has run 64bit years?
<Balsaq> yes  i know,,,
<_Pete_> :D
<Balsaq> hey you got me there...just watching the engineers and all the folks at work
<Balsaq> i won't be so far behind soon
<_Pete_> behind what?
<Balsaq> i admit openly i have not payed much attention to computer until just recently
<Balsaq> since i discovered buntu
<_Pete_> and still you can make such a claims as above?!
<Balsaq> well i said what i see thats all
<_Pete_> eight
<_Pete_> r
<_Pete_> so you think what YOU see is truth?
<Balsaq> i admit i may be off
<Balsaq> i hope i am off
<Balsaq> cause i want the new stuff
<Balsaq> and i can buy it
<_Pete_> buy this http://maemo.nokia.com/features/
<_Pete_> it has some software written by me
<Balsaq> but i cant kill all this old stuff ihave here...can't break it if i try
<Balsaq> it will boot anyhting
<Balsaq> wo i paste it and it say i need to ber an operator to do that
<Balsaq> hi Sysi!
<Balsaq> i had one too many stolis
<_Misio_> Hi... Could someone help me to realize why my firefox refuses to run java applets?
<TheSheep> _Misio_: do you have sun-java6-plugin installed?
<_Misio_> TheSheep: Hmm... it's a firefox plugin?
<TheSheep> it's ubuntu package
<Sysi> have you installed restricted-extras?
<Sysi> that includes java
<_Misio_> TheSheep: I'm taking a look...
<_Misio_> Sysi: Java works. The compiler and JRE are installed... just firefox refuses to play applets
<Sysi> oh, that kind of case, hum
<_Misio_> :s
<_Misio_> I've installed OpenJDK
<_Misio_> Should I substitute it with the sun version?
<_Misio_> openjdk seems to have a browser plugin too
<_Misio_> I will try it before install sun-java6 packages
<_Misio_> have someone switched to sun-java6 from openjdk?
<_Misio_> It seems to work very well... I will keep OpenJDK for now
<_Misio_> thank you
<cristian_c> hi
<cristian_c> I can't play audio cd on my xubuntu
<cristian_c> Have you ever tried it?
<likemindead> cristian_c,
<knome> Dear diary,
<likemindead> Install "xubuntu-restricted-extras"
<cristian_c> I've already installed
<cristian_c> it
<likemindead> Strange.
<likemindead> Try VLC.
<cristian_c> likemindead, does it work to you?
<likemindead> Uh...
<cristian_c> likemindead, What's your player?
<likemindead> I don't know the last time I played a physical CD. LOL.
<cristian_c> ok
<likemindead> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cristian_c> I use live usb
<cristian_c> I can't install too many packets
<knome> cristian_c, which xubuntu version?
<cristian_c> jaunty
<cristian_c> I can make many tries
<cristian_c> I'd like to use totem
<cristian_c> It plays one only song
<cristian_c> the first song
<cristian_c> for all CD's
<cristian_c> knome, I dont'know if it happens to you even
<cristian_c> I'd like to know if there is a workaround
<knome> cristian_c, i remember that's a known bug but can't remember the solution.
<cristian_c> I don't know if there's a solution
<knome> there is.
<cristian_c> really?
<cristian_c> :-))))))
<knome> yes, but as i said, can't remember the solution right now
<knome> and i have to go
<knome> cristian_c, probably searching the ubuntuforums.org would give you the answer
<cristian_c> thanks for the info
<cristian_c> knome, I've not found anything
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> I've googled
<knome> see you later, i truly have to go
<cristian_c> bye
<cristian_c> :)
<h3x> can anyone help me to install canon lbp-810 driver on xubuntu :(
<likemindead> http://ubuntubee.blogspot.com/2008/02/using-canon-lbp-810-lbp-1120-in-ubuntu.html
<johnny_> hi in xfce4 which passskey agent i can use for bluetooth
<johnny_> ?
<johnny_> hi in xfce4 which passskey agent i can use for bluetooth
<mthorn_> Got kind of a strange problem with xubuntu. I just did a clean install of 9.10, overwriting my 8.10 install. Whenever I try to run a binary on the command line, I get a message like this: "no such file or directory: ./thunderbird-bin"
<mthorn_> my shell is zsh, but I tried using sh as well
<mthorn_> I'm in the right directory. I can see the file when I ls, and the perms are right.
<mthorn_> any suggestions?
<dunix> mthorn_, does it do this if you change your shell?
<mthorn_> huh. no, it does not if I actually run chsh
<mthorn_> I did try changing to sh and it was still happening
<mthorn_> but yeah, actually changing my shell makes the problem go away. Is zsh buggy in 9.10 or something?
<dunix> I don't use zsh, nor do I know much about it, but this might be a 'feature' or something that needs to be set in zsh
<dunix> I believe there is a whole guide on zsh's website that might give more insite, than I have.
<mthorn_> is there a way to set some kind of filter for which notifications are shown? There's far too many from pidgin.
<kubanc> hey guys, i cannot set nautilus as default file manager, can someone please help me?
<likemindead> Why does the defualt 9.10 login screen still look so shoddy with the default theme? :-\
<likemindead> (Bars at the bottom "panel" off color, etc.)
<knome> likemindead, no idea. :P
<likemindead> I may just install SLiM. It's nice.
<ZapSCommin4U> whats up?
<likemindead> The Xubuntu 9.10 login screen looking ugly with the default themes--bars at the bottom "panel" off color, etc.
<ZapSCommin4U> hah not much to work with huh?
<cody-somerville> I think the default GDM theme for Xubuntu looks great
<Sysi> not as candy as kdm but not bad
<knome> cody-somerville, i think the default gdm theme background sucks
<knome> ;)
<cody-somerville> knome, then you should have done a better job on it :P
<knome> o'rly :P
<cody-somerville> if joo say it sucks, 'rly!
<knome> hehe
<knome> well it doesn't... but it could be better!
<likemindead> You don't get any weird, clashing colors at the login screen, cody-somerville?
<cody-somerville> likemindead, can you take a screenshot and post it?
<likemindead> Hmmm... how would I do that before logging in? Ctrl+F2 to a CLI & use scrot with a delay?
<cody-somerville> something like that should work, yes.
<zombi-> hey
<zombi-> I just installed xubuntu and it's detected my sound card (the controls appear in the mixer), but exaile wont play anything and I can't work out why...
<zombi-> The first problem was with restricted codecs, so i installed the restricted extras package
<zombi-> No application will play anything
<zombi-> meh, back to ubuntu
<mthorn> IS there a way to reenable control + alt+ backspace? If not, what's the right command to bind to that key combo using the keyboard shortcuts manager?
#xubuntu 2009-12-09
<zutme> Is there any way to get bash completion when I use sudo. For example if I type "apti" it expands to aptitude, but if I type "sudo apti" it won't expand to aptitude.
<Venim>  hey guys anyone know how to fix the lack of screensaver?
<Venim> it seems that xubuntu won't recoginze the settings in apps -> settings
<zombi> hi
<crazygir> any wacom users around? I'm reading that 9.04 has support for wacoms out of the box, though I haven't had such luck. is there any specific confugration needed?
<billy-buntu> < downloading updates for 9.10..."this can take some time"
<billy-buntu> not wrong!
<billy-buntu> I"m updating xubuntu on usb flash.
<billy-buntu> my brother printer isn't printing.  I downloaded the driver from brother website (for 9.04) but that didn't work on 9.10.
<billy-buntu> the brother cups package for 9.10 didn't work either.
<billy-buntu> basically,  xubuntu 9.10 isn't printing on my brother dcp115c
<billy-buntu> is there a bug in cups on 9.10?  must be, because it worked in 9.04.
<billy-buntu> hopefully, the updates fix this problem..
<billy-buntu> how's Xu 9.10 working for you?
<billy-buntu> problem 2:  Xubuntu failed to save a 3.4g file to my 8g usb drive.
<billy-buntu> anyone here or am I rambling to myself ?
<billy-buntu> I run xubuntu 9.10 on 8g usb drive...it failed to download 3.4g file to my other 8g flash drive.
<billy-buntu> It seems that xubuntu security is very strict and it blocks read/write access to partitions
<billy-buntu> mounting and allowing read/write access is difficult.
<billy-buntu> I would like to over-ride xubuntu security so I have full access to read & write to my partitions and usb drives.
<Jaff0> How large is your USB? I am reading up on doing exactly that right now.  so far it looks like I need a USB flash > 2GB to get it to work. :(
<billy-buntu> I'd reccomend 4 g or higher.
<billy-buntu> I have 8g drives
<billy-buntu> actually it runs quite well on usb, expect the problems I mentioned above
<billy-buntu> *except the problems above
<Jaff0> I'm digging through my desk for a flash drive big enough. Only have a 1gb on hand so far
<billy-buntu> I think that's too small...because you will need to download updates, and applications so you'll need more space.
<Jaff0> yup
<billy-buntu> I used "create usb startup disk" to install xubuntu on usb.. it will create a casper-rw file for saving changes..you'll need more than 1g for updates
<billy-buntu> I have 4g casper-rw file and I formatted it to ext3 file system.
<billy-buntu> the casper file is like a mini partition that exists on the fat32 file system on your usb drive.
<billy-buntu> it's for saving changes..you'll need that for updates and saving changes.
<billy-buntu> my usb transfers data at 15mB/sec and writes at 5MB/sec
<billy-buntu> xubuntu 9.10 runs faster than ubuntu studio 9.10
<billy-buntu> note, when you update xubuntu it can take a long time...like hours
<billy-buntu> on usb..
<billy-buntu> there's approx. 100 updates to download.
<billy-buntu> downloading is fast, but the  unpacking and installation takes a while.
<billy-buntu> and it can lock the system, it''s very cpu intensive.
<billy-buntu> you can get cheap flash drives on ebay.. $14 for 8gig
<billy-buntu> cheap prices from asia.
<billy-buntu> I'd like to test a solid state drive (SSD).
<billy-buntu> I'd like to BUY one!
<billy-buntu> they're like a super fast large flash drive.
<billy-buntu> video of solid state drives..check it out..
<billy-buntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<billy-buntu> is your printer working ok in xubuntu 9.10 ?
<j1mc> http://yfrog.com/17screenshotsgp
<j1mc> compare memory usage of firefox to google chrome beta on xubuntu 9.10
<j1mc> all new sessions... opening the same sites for the same periods of time
<billy-buntu> what did it mean by 'writable memory'  is that free memory?
<billy-buntu> firefox has the most 'writable memory' is that good or bad?
<j1mc> that is how much writable memory it is using
<billy-buntu> ok..
<j1mc> so a smaller amount is better
<billy-buntu> my updates are still installing...it's doing CUPS now..
<billy-buntu> hopefully the updates fix my xubuntu problems.
<billy-buntu> prabably take a 2 or 3 hours to finish
<billy-buntu> this is the longest updates I've seen
<billy-buntu> I was running xubuntu on usb with qemulator running a second operating system on the usb.
<billy-buntu> yeah...xubuntu is pretty awesome...
<billy-buntu> just gotta fix those little problems
<billy-buntu> I test linux day & night..
<billy-buntu> I'm using puppy linux & xchat right now..while I'm waiting for updates on xubuntu.
<billy-buntu> I've tested xubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 on usb..
<billy-buntu> <if you have any questions about that, just ask
<billy-buntu> when you install xubuntu to usb, it doesn't ask for a username & password during installation
<billy-buntu> this causes some problems down the track
<billy-buntu> I had to set up a new session, user name & password after I rebooted
<genii> billy-buntu: If you used some method of install which basically just copied the casper image over and twiddled with boot setting to accomodate from usb instead of from cd, it won't of course prompt for password. Since the pasword should be what the livecd has (none)
<genii> (a lot of the instructions on pendrivelinux site for example use this type of method)
<billy-buntu> yes.I've been on the pendrive linux site : )
<billy-buntu> the problem I had,  xubuntu woudn't let me log-in because the usb installer failed to setup a username & password
<billy-buntu> this happened after I updated from the update manager.
<billy-buntu> the log-in problem happened after i updated.  I mean
<billy-buntu> anyway,  I re-installed, and setup a new user/name & password before I updated this time.
<billy-buntu> username & password are stored in casper-rw file.
<billy-buntu> does all this make sense?!!??!!
<billy-buntu> sorry if I'm confusing you
<billy-buntu> when I finish updating, hopefully it will allow me to log in next time
<billy-buntu> there's always a little gramlin causing problems!
<billy-buntu> like I said before,  9.10 won't recognize my brother printer..even though I installed the driver and brother cups extra packages
<billy-buntu> Also, the brother website doesn't have install instructions for ubuntu 9.10
<billy-buntu> (they do for 9.04)
<ferko_> hi all
<balsaq> man i messed up now...terminal thinks i am using the wrong password...
<balsaq> wtf do i do now
<psycho_oreos> using the wrong password?
<balsaq> thats what terminal says
<Sysi> what you're trying to do?
<balsaq> yet i use it to get on here
<balsaq> i am not getting updates on this new OS i am trying...so i went to terminal and typed sudo update
<Sysi> there isn't such command
<balsaq> so it wants a password
<Sysi> open new terminal?
<balsaq> ok
<psycho_oreos> yes it will want a password for your user account but there's no binary named update
<balsaq> i am more concerned about it saying i use the wrong password than me using an incorrect command
<psycho_oreos> you're missing extra words :p you probably meant sudo aptitude upgrade
<balsaq> ok teminal open
<psycho_oreos> sudo -i
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<psycho_oreos> input correct password and if that returns you # instead of $ prompt, you have correct password :p
<balsaq> says try again
<balsaq> i am in trouble now
<Billy-buntu> How long does the update manager take on karmic?
<balsaq> terminal doesn't know me
<psycho_oreos> balsaq, after entering sudo -i ?
<balsaq> well after that still wants password
<balsaq> says try again
<balsaq> always
<balsaq> never have this issue on xubuntu
<Billy-buntu> is your caplock off ?
<balsaq> yup
<balsaq> i used the dadgum password to get here to begin with
<Billy-buntu> sorry for my ignorance, but what does -i do?
<balsaq> asks for password
<psycho_oreos> prompts you root terminal
<psycho_oreos> no
<psycho_oreos> sudo does
<balsaq> 1st wants password
<balsaq> if you mean sudo -i
<Billy-buntu> yes, what's the -i do?
<balsaq> then wants password after i type sudo -i
<Billy-buntu> don't you just type sudo mousepad /pathtofile/file or whatever application you want
<psycho_oreos> it prompts you a root terminal
<Billy-buntu> I've never bothered with -i
<psycho_oreos> balsaq, yes it does but if you enter the correct password you will get root terminal
<Billy-buntu> yes, but why do you need -i ?
<balsaq> well i think i know it...i used to get on here
<balsaq> i don't know someone suggested i try it
<Billy-buntu> I've never used -i
<balsaq> i am trying a new distro...prolly has something in it i don't know about yet
<Billy-buntu> don't put -i ...just sudo application
<psycho_oreos> Billy-buntu, I use it because I get annoying typing sudo all the time
<balsaq> well it doesn't matter cause it doesn't recognize my password
<psycho_oreos> balsaq, yes because you said sudo update doesn't work
<balsaq> nothing matters till i get the password issue fixed
<psycho_oreos> balsaq, maybe your own user account password has been changed? or did you log yourself in as another user that you have added yourself?
<balsaq> i will log out and back on...
<balsaq> i think i may know now
<balsaq> brb...may have to use the computer name instead of my old nick
<Billy-buntu> Has anyone updated karmic with the latest security updates?
<balsaq> cause this isn't my xubuntu computer
<balsaq> thanks brb
<Billy-buntu> security updates is taking like 5 hours or more..is that normal ?
<Sysi> slow internet and not installed updates before?
<Billy-buntu> I have 5 mbs internet so it downloads fast, but the updates are slow to unpack, configure and install.
<Billy-buntu> it's taken about 5 hours and only half done..
<Billy-buntu> how long should it take to install 100 updates?
<Billy-buntu> is this a cruel joke by canonical?
<Billy-buntu> OR..maybe it's my bios settings?
<fabrizio> ok its me balsaq....maybe i have to use the name of my computer to make terminal work...what is that update commang again Sysi?
<fabrizio> on this computer my name is fabrizio....
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update
<fabrizio> ok one moment thanks
<Sysi> and after that sudo apt-get upgrade
<fabrizio> wow i am deep here...
<Billy-buntu> will I lose the updates I have installed if I abort the update process..
<Sysi> no, but you shouldn't stop it
<Sysi> it brokes apt
<Sysi> it's easy to fix but still
<Sysi> or i thinkt that it depends
<Billy-buntu> have you tried the update manager with karmic?
<Billy-buntu> there's about 127 updates available.
<Billy-buntu> how long should it take?
<Sysi> it varies
<Sysi> you don't need to install all at the same time
<Billy-buntu> I selected the lot..
<Billy-buntu> I set my bios setting to "top performance"  hoping it would speed the operating system.
<Billy-buntu> looks like it doesn't help the update process :(
<Sysi> if i have very lots of updates i let them to install over night
<Billy-buntu> ok.
<Billy-buntu> Sysi, are you running 9.10?
<Sysi> in one machine yes
<Billy-buntu> ok. Have you read the "Details" windows in the update manager while it updates?
<Billy-buntu> it says:  unpacking....
<Billy-buntu> preparing....
<Billy-buntu> should it say "done" when it installs ?
<fabrizio> i figured it out..this crazy new OS itried makes me type in root as my username on the 1st login screen, then my password works and i got the updates using your command Sysi
<fabrizio> but that mean if i go in a root...my name in here will also be root...weird
<Sysi> you're not using it as root
<Sysi> but you can
<fabrizio> no i went out and back in as fabrizio now
<fabrizio> bu that is strange and noone answers questions in the channel called pclinuxos
<fabrizio> this on is in kde...
<Billy-buntu> do you have pclinuxos on your system?
<Billy-buntu> isn't that a different operating system, not ubuntu?
<fabrizio> i have it on this particular computer yes...
<Sysi> then get some distribution what have good community?
<Billy-buntu> haha..yes I've experienced that..
<fabrizio> i have my xubuntu computer next too me
<fabrizio> i put eachOS i try on its own computer
<Billy-buntu> debian has an active room I was there recently
<Billy-buntu> ubuntu is popular
<Sysi> fedora ♥
<Sysi> i have in this netbook
<Sysi> specified kernel for eees, etc
<fabrizio> i like that one...i burned it on a cd
<Billy-buntu> you in jtaly fabrizio?
<Billy-buntu> *italy
<fabrizio> no eastern USA
<Billy-buntu> ok.
<fabrizio> in am actually balsag...but i named this computer fabrizio and it made me use it to get in here
<fabrizio> balsaq
<Sysi> i named my desktop for my nick
<Billy-buntu> if you need more help with xubuntu, just go to ubuntu forums!
<Sysi> time to do maths →
<Billy-buntu> I think xubuntu is just ubuntu with xfce desktop I think
<fabrizio> i do well with xubuntu...it is my personal favorite, just fooling around with this one
<Sysi> Billy-buntu: that's wah it is
<Sysi> only some different programs
<Billy-buntu> yes
<fabrizio> this pclinuxos had about 50 wallpapers in it, some of the most beautiful i have seen, built right in
<Billy-buntu> I perfer a dark wall paper that's not bright on the eyes.
<fabrizio> where are you from Billy-buntu?
<Billy-buntu> australia
<fabrizio> ahhh land of _Techie_
<Billy-buntu> good I'm not the only one ;)
<fabrizio>  i wasn't getting the update automatically on this distro...so i figured i had better do it in terminal
<Billy-buntu> why don't you use update manager from the menu?
<Billy-buntu> I'm using it now..
<Billy-buntu> look in the system menu
<fabrizio> hmmm...new distro too me, maybe i will look through it next time-don't see it yet in this distro
<Billy-buntu> 9.10?
<fabrizio> but it worked fast in terminal
<fabrizio> had to log out, log back in using root as my username..same password and BAM done?
<fabrizio> who knew...
<fabrizio> prolly something i di wrong on the install
<Billy-buntu> yes I had a similar problem, except i couldn't log-in.. had to re-install and set a new session, username & pass.
<fabrizio> so if i ever want to do terminal as i am on the internet i will look like my nick on here is root
<fabrizio> and now that i think of it...it prolly won't allow it because someone on here prolly registered that nick already
<Billy-buntu> hehe.
<fabrizio> so i am porked and noone will answer me in pclinuxos...hahahah
<Billy-buntu> is pclinuxos based on ubuntu?
<Billy-buntu> debian?
<fabrizio> no clue
<fabrizio> its kde
<Billy-buntu> kde is the desktop environment
<fabrizio> yes
<fabrizio> i think it is a copy of an old kubuntu with some modifications...not sure
<fabrizio> the windows look like a windows OS
<Billy-buntu> if so,  just go to ubuntu room and ask questions
<Billy-buntu> it should behave similar to ubuntu..
<fabrizio> i tried kubuntu and they seemed offended that i was on pclinuxos
<Billy-buntu> haha..
<fabrizio> i just burned that one to cd....haven't used it yet, has a new plasma desktop
<Billy-buntu> my slax distro has kde..looks nice.
<Billy-buntu> my update is still working so I'll let it continue..
<fabrizio> this one looks great but the support ain't there....here, i get fabulous support from Sysi, _Techie_, _Pete_, knome and others
<fabrizio> bbl...thanks all
<Billy-buntu> I looked up PCLinuxOS...looks like it's based on RPM, mandrake/mandriva
<Billy-buntu> maybe visit those rooms for advice..
<crawler> would someone please help me set up a working VNC server?  i can connect, but get only a grey screen and X cursor.  i have installed tightvncserver.  also, is there an easy configuration for this as in Ubuntu's Remote Desktop Preferences?
<crawler> looks like i was using a bum server (tightvncserver).  installed x11vnc and all is well :-)
<Kretchfoop> i'm having some resolution issues...
<Kretchfoop> i've roughly fixed it, but now every time i start a warning comes up that 'ubuntu' is running in low graphics mode
<likemindead> What kind of graphics card, Kretchfoop?
<Kretchfoop> Trident Microsystems Cyberblade XPAil (rev 82) is the VGA controller
<Kretchfoop> ctrl-alt-F7 is normally switch back to GUI isn't it? mines gone to F9 for some reason...
<likemindead> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1109443
<likemindead> Might help.
<Kretchfoop> this is refering to xorg.conf?
<likemindead> Correct.
<Kretchfoop> there was no file there, so i made my own with only the stuff for resolution.
<Kretchfoop> which i just noticed there is a typo in
<Kretchfoop> one sec...
<likemindead> Yes, you'll have to create a file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf to supplement your current Xorg settings.
<likemindead> It's a bit odd the way Xorg works nowadays...
<likemindead> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kretchfoop> yeah, i did that with a bunch of settings i found somewhere on the net. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1169675.html also has these same settings
<Kretchfoop> and now it works, except that annoying message at boo
<Kretchfoop> s/boo/boot
<likemindead> I broke my Xubuntu 9.10 install on my ghetto old PIII laptop by trying to enable Compiz a couple of days ago. Creating a xorg.conf with a couple of settings sorted me back out. :D
<likemindead> http://www.amarillolinux.com/mb/index.php?topic=675
<rotmor> Hi, i'm planning to use Xubuntu as a router, I will be using SNMP for management. I want to use Access Control Lists to secure my network while still letting SNMP operate correctly in the network. But I have no experience with it, how can I set up ACLs rules in Xubuntu?
<likemindead> Something like pfSense would be a much better solution, rotmor.
<rotmor> likemindead, is it an alternative to using iptables?
<likemindead> http://www.pfsense.com/
<likemindead> It's about the best out there. Very powerful.
<rotmor> likemindead, unfortunately i'm stuck with iptables, I cannot choose anything else
<likemindead> Highly customizeable.
<Kretchfoop> putting "//" in a config file will ignore them, right?
<Sysi> i think "#" is used
<Sysi> that means that it's ment to be comment
<Billy-buntu> I installed updates to xubuntu 9.10 on usb flash, rebooted and it's not loading..what's up?
<Billy-buntu> what's the default grub configuration for booting xubuntu on usb flash drive?
<Sysi> you have full installation there?
<Sysi> liveimage isn't installation
<Billy-buntu> full installation made with the "usb startup disk creator"
<Billy-buntu> I need to know the grub boot config for usb
<Sysi> you mean that settings are saved? that's still not full installation
<Billy-buntu> it's a full installation to a usb flash drive.
<Billy-buntu> I just downloaded the security updates, now it won't boot.
<Billy-buntu> in the grub-pc setup dialog, i checked sdb.
<Sysi> where does it stop?
<Billy-buntu> after the mouse appears on screen
<Billy-buntu> screen goes blank and it says it can't find the root file system
<Sysi> is grub on hd or on stick?
<Billy-buntu> error message: "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Billy-buntu> it says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Billy-buntu> must be grub error...
<Billy-buntu> It took about 8 hours to install the updates...now it won't boot at all.
<Billy-buntu> problem after problem...
<Billy-buntu> don't force me back to windows ...please..
<Sysi> for me your system sounds so interesting that problems aren't that unexpectable
<Billy-buntu> well, usb isn't your typical installation.
<Billy-buntu> but...it 'should' work, since the xubuntu usb creator made it
<Billy-buntu> inadequate instructions in the grub-pc config dialog..
<Billy-buntu> I thought I selected the right check box..
<Billy-buntu> maybe not..
<Sysi> yhe usb-creator don't make normal installation
<Sysi> if you want to make real installation, you need to run installer and set it to do installation on your stick
<Billy-buntu> I didn't know it had a usb option.
<Billy-buntu> that's why I used "create usb startup disk" from the system menu.
<Billy-buntu> I just need the grub configuration for usb..
<Billy-buntu> I wonder if supergrub tool will setup grub on the usb drive?
<Billy-buntu> I have the ultimate boot CD with super grub. I'll try that.
<Billy-buntu> xubuntu on my usb drive is not booting after I installed the updates.
<Billy-buntu> the boot config is messed up i think
<Billy-buntu> how can I re-install grub to usb?
<Sysi> i'd think that liveusb:s aren't ment to be updated
<Sysi> those aren't for permanen use
<Billy-buntu> yeah..9.04 updated ok.
<Sysi> oh, right
<Billy-buntu> it's a "persistant" install which means it updates and saves changes to usb.
<Billy-buntu> I want to re-install grub2 to usb
<Billy-buntu> is there are grub2 gui tool?
<neopablo> hi everybody! Just a question.. Im new to xubuntu, im a gentoo user. But for my powebook G4 i thought of giving xubuntu a try. After some issues, i succesfully installed xubuntu (Sorry for my english). But then i made a mistake
<neopablo> the mistake was to add a debian http address to my source.list to install tuxcart, then some messages about new updates appeared and i did the update, and in the mid of the update i realized this was a debian address, not a xubuntu one
<neopablo> the update finished with some errors, and now i cant start session
<neopablo> is there any way to roll back the last update?
<neopablo> the errors are dbus, hal and libc6 related
<neopablo> it let me reinstall them, but nothing happens. The problem is when I start my powerbook, i get the image of the xfce mouse, and it remains there for a minute or so, and it restarts suddenly
<neopablo> i tried to uninstall hal, dbus and libc6 but xubuntu complains about a LOT of essencial packages being uninstalled too, so i abort
<neopablo> is there any way to uninstall the packages without uninstalling the dependencies?
<neopablo> i dont know what to do next. In gentoo i would know how to solve this, but im new to apt-get, and the way xubuntu install packages and dependencies
<neopablo> nobody?
<neopablo> :s
<neopablo> anybody?
<dunix> neopablo, reinstall. it'll probably make your life easier
<neopablo> hahaha! ok, thank you!!!
<r0k3tm3n> is there anyone here?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<anom01y> lol
<Sysi> wow, haven't seen that before
<r0k3tm3n> ok, srry, new to this
<charlie-tca> Didn't mean to scare r0k3tm3n away
<Pres-Gas> Its aliiiiiive!
<Pres-Gas> I can now get on freenode
<PopeJo> hey hey
<PopeJo> just installed xubuntu karmic 64
<PopeJo> but I can only start the desktop in rescue-mode
<charlie-tca> :-(
<PopeJo> otherwise the loginscreen just reappears and reappears, when trying to log in
<PopeJo> is it a common problem?
 * PopeJo hopes
<PopeJo> +I got no sound :/
<PopeJo> <- tripple boot. ubuntu hary heron 32 and win XP run fine
<PopeJo> kk, will browse the wikis
<charlie-tca> When logging in, use the mouse after the enter password box appears to click on XFCE SESSION at the bottom of the screen
<PopeJo> if someone has some hints and links for me, just PM or highlight me :)
<PopeJo> yes, I got 2  XFCE SESSION  ther and on xterm
<PopeJo> only the xterm start
<PopeJo> s
<PopeJo> the other two XFCE SESSIONs just loop back to the login
<charlie-tca> Did you upgrade or install new?
<PopeJo> install new
<PopeJo> os[Linux 2.6.31-16-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) Processor LE-1620 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.40GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 80.5% free] disk[Total: 1.4TB, 39.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<charlie-tca> Yup
<charlie-tca> You will need to use Ctrl+Alt+F2 and log in to the tty, rm ~/.cache, rm ~/.config, exit, then Alt+F7 back to gdm, select xfce session, login, that should
<charlie-tca> fix the extra session and looping
<PopeJo> will try, thx
<charlie-tca> I am testing lucid lynx right now and having a few issues myself
<PopeJo> yupp, thx. that helped :D
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<PopeJo> aaand the sound works too. somehow the line was muted in the alsa mixer.
<PopeJo> those were easy tasks ^^
<PopeJo> wish you the same luck in troubleshooting :)
<PopeJo> gn8
<charlie-tca> It almost always starts muted after installation
<charlie-tca> mine will be much harder, like, months
#xubuntu 2009-12-10
<Flashtek> greetings people..
<Flashtek> my wifes hdd has failed, she's using an Xubuntu live cd to do everything she needs (firefox mainly). she wants to access the NFS share on my desktop machine.. what's the prefered method for achieving this please ?
<konsumer> Hello everyone.
<konsumer> I have a question. If i install Xubuntu on an old Compaq laptop (2200 Series) and decide to install something else later, can i completely delete the partition with, say, Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<konsumer> i think i ping'd, did you reply?
<konsumer> anyone*
<mikubuntu> anybody have this behavior recently?  all my desktop saved files have disappeard from the desktop; they are still available in the filesystem folder named 'desktop', but they no longer appear on the desktop screen.
<ron_o> I have that because I chose not to have any links shown on my desktop
<ron_o> it's in  settings >> desktop  or something...
<ron_o> konsumer, as long as your home partition is separated from your root "/" partition, you can do that.
<ron_o> you must reinstall all your applications from scratch, however. But there are techniques of doing that with very little effort.
<Kariola> ikonia:
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS WHAT SIR?
<Kariola> WELL....
<Kariola> IKONIA IS......
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkonaISbitch> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<IkoniaISaBITCH> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A
<IkoniaISaBITCH> BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA
<IkoniaISaSLUT> IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE  IKONIA IS A WHORE
<oldtopman> hello all
<Balsaq> good morning Sysi!
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> why xfdesktop take 90% cpu?
<lcb> hi. i see this issue from several users but no conclusive answers. my usb keyboard and mouse are having erratic behavior, not responding or too slow on keys and moves. i have no wireless devices connected or active at all, at this point. i'm writing this on console and pasting it here because on regular graphics i can't do it due to the problem. any suggestions to solve it are appreciated.
<Mendocino> Ola bruderz
<Mendocino> Sysi bruder, Pici bruder:D
<Mendocino> tavasti bruder:D
<Mendocino> ikonia bruder?
<Sysi> why masshilight?
<Sysi> if you have question, ask
<Sysi> if you want just chat go to some offtopic channel
<Mendocino> relaks Sysi bruder:D
<Mendocino> just relaks:D
<Sysi> not possible right now, i'm on lesson :)
<Mendocino> at school?:)
<Mendocino> in Finland?
<Sysi> yes
<Mendocino> Great place:D Country of millions of lake:D
<Mendocino> But too cold to me
<Mendocino> 'allelujja
<Mendocino> Hallelujja
<Mendocino> Penguino brother ola
<ninoy26> hi to all
<ninoy26> :-)
<ninoy26> can anyone help me? im going back to linux again (after 5 years of law school - my father forced me. haha)
<ninoy26> anyone here?
<Mendocino> yes, ninoy26 brother
<ninoy26> i installed xubuntu, but it doenst show an 1024x768 resolution
<ninoy26> its an old laptop
<ninoy26> i tried to look for xorg.conf, but it wasnt there
<ablomen> ninoy26, xorg (sadly) configures itself on boot nowadays, but you can still create a xorg.conf file and put stuff there if you like
<ninoy26> i tried to create one
<ninoy26> but its still empty
<ninoy26> sudo service gdm stop
<ninoy26> sudo Xorg -configure
<ninoy26> like that
<ninoy26> did that
<ablomen> no i think you have to create it by hand
<ninoy26> how?
<ninoy26> any help
<ninoy26> im really excited
<ablomen> well you can create a file with your text-editor and add the stuff you need (i think just the screen section) but im not sure that is your problem, can you give any details on your laptop's hardware?
<ninoy26> its an old laptop
<Quadrescence> Does anyone know why in the XFCE menu, the "others" category of applications seems to disappear?
<ninoy26> pentium III, with 256 mb, and 11gigabyte hard disk
<ninoy26> with an intel i440bx chipset
<Mendocino> Penguino brother Ola!
<Penguino> Hey Mendocino
<Penguino> Do I even know you?
<Mendocino> Yes brother
<ikonia> Mhoram: don't start in here - this is your only warning
<ikonia> Mhoram: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Mendocino: don't start in here - this will be your only warning
<Mendocino> Heavy TroLLz Attak Warning!
<ikonia> apologies for that to the channel
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<likemindead> Anyone running the new Google Chrome (web browser) beta? I've been using it for two days now & flipping love it. Haven't had any bugginess or anything.
<Penguino> Ohhh
<Penguino> Mendocino
<Penguino> Who the hell is he?
<zutme> OK this is driving me crazy. Why won't nano wrap when I use the wrap option i.e. nano -r ?
<zutme> I use the option and type some text and it doesn't wrap
<likemindead> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<likemindead> Isn't -r the variable for recursive?
<zutme> What would nano do recursively? Command line switches are per application.
<likemindead> Ah...
<likemindead> Learn emacs? ;-)
<zutme> I've tried to learn vim a few times but can't get used to it
<likemindead> Me either. :-\
<likemindead> I like Leafpad. Are you wanting a CLI editor, though?
<zutme> Not necessarily. I messed around with Mousepad just now, but also no word-wrap. Even though its turned on in options.
<Penguino> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<Penguino> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Penguino> Thanks, ubottu
<benchik> hello
<benchik> is there a vpn client for ubuntu that is as user friendly and easy as windows 7/vista has?
<benchik> is there xfce native one?
<MrNaz_yma> ok, so i have my NAS showing up in gigolo, ive managed to get smb set up on it and connecting... its showing up in gigolo... however, when i click "open in file manager" nothing happens... how do i map the share to a local mount point ?
<likemindead> http://secure.eff.org/friends2009
<likemindead> Wrong window...
<Sememmon> hmm.. how did pulseaudio sneak in to my xubuntu install.
 * Sememmon stabs pulkseaudio
<Sememmon> s/k//
<likemindead> Uninstall it. "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio"
<Sahkolihaa> Install Rhyhmbox? :P
<Sahkolihaa> I found installing that installs it.
<likemindead> Lame.
<likemindead> Several apps will. Skype does too, I think.
<Sememmon> I didn't uninstall it.. used a method to disable it instead.
 * Sememmon hates pulseaudio. a lot.
<Sememmon> great concept. poor implementation.
<cebosound> how do i get flash ?
<knome> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<cebosound> i installed google chrome and went to youtube.  it asked to dowload adobe flash for linux.   but nothing really happend?...
<knome> install the package
<vinnl> cebosound, just open Applications->Add/Remove..., search for Flash and install it
<cebosound> install the package that you recommended?  or from adobe flash?
<vinnl> (Make sure "All available applications" is selected in the drop-down menu on top
<cebosound> ok.  i will try.   today is my first day with xubuntu installed.   it is awsome so far. since i have put it on my old pentium 4 laptop just to try out linux.
<vinnl> Nice :)
<cebosound> ok.  there is movie player.  is that the right one so i can watch on youtube?
<vinnl> No
<vinnl> It's probably something like "Adobe Flash Player"
<vinnl> (You can also visit zombo.com and click the box there ;-)
<vinnl> Ah, it's Adobe Flash plugin
<cebosound> oh , i didnt have it on "all open source applications".
<vinnl> Also, you might want to install "Xubuntu restricted extras" if you don't mind proprietary software
<vinnl> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cebosound> what is "xubuntu restricted extras"?   does it take up a lot of space?
<vinnl> It installs things like the flash player, support for playing MP3 files, and other things many people want but which Xubuntu can't install by default because of legal issues
<vinnl> So yeah, I suppose it'll take some space (most people can probably have it, not sure how much space you have), but it includes a lot of stuff you probably want
<cebosound> vinnl, sounds good . where do i find it?
<vinnl> cebosound, also in Applications->Add/Remove...
<vinnl> Make sure "All available applications" is selected, not just "All open source applications"
<cebosound> vinnl, i am installing xubuntu restricted extras...does that have adobe flash in there? it looks like it has some kind of flash in it.  and i just saw what u meant by "all available applications"   duh. my bad. lol
<vinnl> cebosound, yes, it will also install Flash :)
<cebosound> sweet
<cebosound> is that abiword compatible with office word?
<vinnl> It tries to and often succeeds, it may have problems with complex documents
<cebosound> i saw there was some other office, cant remember the name. is that one more compatible
<vinnl> OpenOffice
<cebosound> yeah.
<cebosound> is that like an open share "microsoft office"?
<vinnl> It has more developers behind it, so it's probably a bit better. You can install both if you'd like, just in case Abiword (which is much faster) has trouble reading a document
<vinnl> It's just another office suite, but fairly big
<vinnl> And yeah, it often tries to imitate MS Office
<cebosound> i have a newer laptop... about 6 months old that i do most of that kind of those kind of things with.   I am just breathing new life into an old dell laptop that was on its way out.   this linux stuff is pretty neat.  i have been using xp for a long time on all machines.   i wonder why more people don't use linux
<vinnl> Habit, I suppose
<vinnl> It's quite a step and a lot of work to learn to use a new operating system
<cebosound> true.  but if you have the time i would imagine it could be fun
<vinnl> Yeah, but how many people have the time? ;-)
<cebosound> yeah
<vinnl> Also, most people will want to use a spare machine to try it as they're afraid to lose a usable system, but not everybody has one
<cebosound> so i downloaded and installed that "restricted" pack.  now, do i have to restart.  i want to try to use you tube.
<vinnl> You only have to restart if it says so. You may need to close Firefox and then open it again
<cebosound> it looks like that worked.   although this computer doesn't have enough ram or speed to watch the video in a steady stream.
<cebosound> or something.
<vinnl> Make sure you don't have YouTube's HD or HQ enabled :)
<vinnl> But then still your computer might not be powerful enough...
<cebosound> true.   i was thinking about adding a 1g of ram in this laptop to help it.  and i would just use for occasional extra stuff and to learn more about xubuntu and linux as a whole.
<vinnl> Sounds like a good idea ;-)
<cebosound> i think this laptop only has like half of a Gig of ram as is
<cebosound> Who knows i might have to just convert my other laptop to xubuntu.  i can only imagine how i could shredd through things speed wise with that.
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> But I'd take my time to get to know it on this laptop first
<cebosound> yeah, that is a good idea.
<cebosound> how do i change the time out of military time?  i have tried but didn't see anything.  do i have to keep it that way
<vinnl> No, I believe Applications->System->Time and date
<cebosound> well, i think i have done enough of learning xubuntu for a while  vinnl,  thank you VERY much for your help and patience.
<vinnl> Heh, no problem, come back any time you like :)
<vinnl> Well, then I guess I'm off too, bye :)
<baniirachan> Hey all. Just installed xubuntu on an old dell inspiron 5100. However, I'm noticing something weird, don't know if it's a bug or not, but I can't fullscreen apps because the taskbar stripes through the middle of my screen. Any help?
<knome> stripes?
<baniirachan> You know, like it cuts through the middle of my screen
<knome> can you paste a screenshot?
<baniirachan> Sure
<knome> thanks
<baniirachan> Two secs
#xubuntu 2009-12-11
<baniirachan> Damn, tinypic is slow today or my internet sucks
<baniirachan> http://i50.tinypic.com/2d1s9ox.png
<baniirachan> In the pic, you can see where the task panel is
<baniirachan> But the movie player won't go FULL screen.
<baniirachan> And that's where you can see the gap in the back with the other windows behind it
<knome> hmm, weird
<baniirachan> I can't maximize ANY window to occupy the full screen
<knome> baniirachan, what happens when you press F11?
<baniirachan> I get same result
<knome> okay..
<knome> that's really weird
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running?
<baniirachan> I believe it's the latest, 9.10
<knome> 'lsb_release -a' in terminal, please :)
<baniirachan> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<baniirachan> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10.1
<baniirachan> Release:	9.10
<baniirachan> Codename:	koala
<knome> okay
<knome> have you changed the theme? (the default is dark)
<baniirachan> No, theme is the same
<baniirachan> So far, everything is still default.
<knome> this is an upgrade?
<baniirachan> No, clean install
<knome> are you sure you are not running gnome?
<baniirachan> How would I know the difference? I installed straight from xubuntu live disk and it says "let xfce manage windows"
<baniirachan> Plus I don't have any gnome apps.
<knome> baniirachan, well, i wonder this because as i said, the default xubuntu theme for 9.10 is dark. can you pastebin your 'ps -A' ?
<knome> (or alternatively, see if there is xfce4-session)
<knome> that does look like xfce, but it's still weird :)
<baniirachan> http://pastebin.ca/1710346
<baniirachan> I didn't find xfce4-session verbatim
<knome> yes, that is xfce
<knome> the process to look after was xfwm4, my mistake :)
<baniirachan> Ah, np
<baniirachan> One thing  I should mention
<knome> okay? :)
<baniirachan> Is that it's running on a dell inspiron
<baniirachan> But I'm using an external monitor
<knome> hmm
<baniirachan> A viewsonic 19"
<knome> that might be the cause
<baniirachan> Everytime I try to change resolution though
<baniirachan> It goes out to no signal
<knome> does it look like the are that totem is taking is the resolution of the dell?
<knome> (the dell is supposedly widescreen, but the viewsonic not?)
<baniirachan> Both are not widescreen
<knome> hmm...
<baniirachan> This inspiron is ome 7 years old
<baniirachan> *ome
<baniirachan> **some
<knome> is the resolution same on both displays?
<baniirachan> Which is why I put Xubuntu on it ;)
<baniirachan> I don't know. I'm using an external because the monitor in the inspiron is dead
<baniirachan> How would I test that?
<knome> a-ha.. :)
<knome> don't know.
<knome> it's a weird situation
<knome> totem clearly think it's on a widescreen monitor
<knome> +s
<knome> have you tried other media players, like vlc?
<baniirachan> Is there any way
<knome> do they do the same?
<baniirachan> Well it's not just totem like I aid
<knome> oh, right
<baniirachan> *said
<baniirachan> It's all
<baniirachan> Window
<knome> exactly
<baniirachan> *Windows, damn this S key
<baniirachan> Yeah
<knome> what does applications -> settings -> display say?
<al2cand> I would like anyone to give me a good address on how to install applications to my xubuntu... I am total beginner and used windows since born...
<baniirachan> But uh, yeah. Is there any way to perhaps remove the Dell display
<knome> al2cand, in the applications menu, do you see a "add/remove applications" link?
<baniirachan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<baniirachan> @al2cand
<al2cand> yes
<knome> al2cand, well, try that... :)
<baniirachan> Btw, the resolution just says default
<knome> baniirachan, right
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<baniirachan> But is there any way I could stop Xubuntu from detecting the Dell monitor?
<baniirachan> I think that would help
<knome> baniirachan, see the latest link. i think setting the native resolution of the external monitor in the x configuration file could help
<al2cand> ok, i would have tought there would exit some kind of executable into the .zip application downloaded
<knome> baniirachan, i don't think so...
<baniirachan> I'm sure there is. Just neither one of us knows how =P
<knome> baniirachan, but you could try the x conf file method
<baniirachan> I'm a script noob
<baniirachan> I will shortly. Thx
<knome> baniirachan, i'm totally not a linux noob, but just can't think of any easy solution for that.
<baniirachan> I didn't say you were.
<knome> hehe, i didn't say you said :)
<baniirachan> Alrighty
<knome> just to mention it's probably not easy/usual to do that
<dunix> baniirachan, what kinda vid card do you have? what driver are you using?
<knome> i've never bumped into this kind of situation earlier
<knome> al2cand, which application are you trying to install?
<baniirachan> I'm using a mobile radeon 7500 lol
<al2cand> iria, OOo, xpaint ... I am currently donaloading the new apps via the add application section
<baniirachan> And it's the standard xorg ati driver
<knome> al2cand, yes, that's the way it's supposed to be done in ubuntu(linux)
<djura-san> will xubuntu 9.10 lts include xfce 4.? is there any plan for that?
<knome> al2cand, you shouldn't need to download any files manually :)
<djura-san> hello 2 all
<djura-san> :D
<djura-san> *xfce 4.8
<dunix> you mean 10.04?
<djura-san> yeah
<knome> djura-san, 10.04 is the next lts, probably it'll have 4.6, unless 4.8 is released really soon and is really bugfree, which i doubt.
<djura-san> ok
<knome> we want as stable LTS as possible
<djura-san> it should be released (xfce 4.8) in q1 2010
<knome> so we are not risking it with too fresh stuff
<djura-san> ooo
<djura-san> so you are xubuntu devs?
<knome> djura-san, i know, i'm in contact with the xfce devs also
<knome> djura-san, yes, i'm the marketing lead
<djura-san> nice to meet you :)
<knome> djura-san, nice to meet you too
<djura-san> so i have another question: will 10.04 include gimp?
<djura-san> i now that ubuntu will not
<knome> djura-san, not by default
<djura-san> aha
<knome> djura-san, it will stay in the repositories, i suppose
<knome> (why wouldn't it...)
<djura-san> and i have a lot of other questions... i used xubuntu for a long time but without interent (yeah, it is pain GREAT pain)
<knome> heh, okay, feel free to ask
<djura-san> why totem over mplayer? Mplayer has its own firefox plugin, mplayer is beter than totem (personal xp). I had many times errors with totem playing some clips
<djura-san> besides that is uses gstreamer
<knome> totem has been the default for a long time
<djura-san> i know
<knome> for the lts we are probably not going to change that
<knome> but after that, we might switch to parole, which is a new xfce media/video player
<knome> (and probably will do that, if the development of parole is continued)
<djura-san> i used it a little in fedora 12 but not enough...
<knome> it's not ready to be the default player yet
<knome> djura-san, there is a conversation going about the default application choices in xubuntu-devel mailing list (see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2009-December/thread.html, thread "idea for lucid...")
<djura-san> so form your pow, why is totem favored over mplayer? I mean mplayer plays all possible codecs so i always asked myself why totem? Gxine was good but mplayer never failed in any task+ you can convert/extract files in mplayer
<djura-san> okay i will check it out
<knome> djura-san, you can also subscribe the list and give your own opinions if you're interested
<knome> well, i think it's just inherited again and again and there hasn't been any concerns about changing
<knome> also totem is quite a basic player, which is always ++ for a default xubuntu application
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> what about bluetooth?
<djura-san> any chance to get that by default?
<djura-san> its only 1-2mb
<knome> that's an interesting question
<knome> maybe if it was working a bit better?
<djura-san> how so?
<al2cand> thanks knome
<knome> al2cand, no problem
<knome> djura-san, we don't want to ship broken packages
<djura-san> it works enough to use it on everyday basis.
<knome> djura-san, maybe you should propose that on the -devel list
<knome> djura-san, i have no answers on why it is not installed
<djura-san> yeah. im kinda new to mailing lists so i will try to use it more :)
<knome> djura-san, when you've subscribed, just send mail to xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com and it will be forwarded to anybody on the list
<knome> djura-san, also, you'll get all the messages sent to that address
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> so it basically is a e-mail collector that ships all mails to my inbox?
<knome> djura-san, kind of yeah.
<knome> djura-san, only that it ships them to everybody on the list
<knome> djura-san, that's how the lists work
<djura-san> well its simple
<djura-san> anyway
<knome> it is :)
<djura-san> you will continue to include office on alternate disc? Im using desktop edition now but i really hate desktop installer and lack of oo.org so i will start transmission
<knome> djura-san, openoffice.org will not be included by default, but you can always install it from the repositories, naturally
<knome> abiword and gnumeric(?) will continue being installed by default
<djura-san> i know that but in previous releases there was oo on alternate disk. Is it on 9.10?
<knome> djura-san, if openoffice has been on any cd, that's been a bug.
<al2cand> is there a way to install OOo via a zipfile on my usb without having to download it again through add apps.
<knome> djura-san, if i am correct. :)
<knome> al2cand, i suppose there is, but installing through add applications is safer if you are not exactly sure what you are doing
<djura-san> knome, there was oo in xubuntu alternate disk. i used it to install xubuntu on offline computers (dont remeber version of xubuntus). I should check my cd rack
<al2cand> ok, I'm not.. so I'll keep it simple
<knome> djura-san, oh, right. i'm not sure about that.
<knome> djura-san, i haven't used the alternate cd myself
<djura-san> thank you for answers :)
<knome> no problem, happy to help you
<djura-san> oh yeah: why there are no text editors with syntax highlight in xubuntu? Mousepad is good but its like notepad. Are there plans to use some other editor?
<knome> djura-san, syntax highlighting is not a totally trivial thing to include to a text editor. gedit does that, but it's a bit too heavy for a text editor, we think. i've been asking the xfce devs to include bg/fg color changing support for mousepad for start
<knome> then maybe later they'll add syntax highlighting, but i know that's not high on their priority list
<knome> also the xubuntu developers do not have the time to do that
<djura-san> i know
<djura-san> its up to xfce devs
<knome> if they did have that much time, they'd probably use it to even more important things :)
<knome> yeah, it's been discussed lately
<dunix> vim is all you need! ;P
<knome> they have a new branch of the mousepad code, if i have understood correctly
<knome> not sure when that is going to be public, though
<al2cand> how to make my system take charge of python gtkgelxt and opengl
<knome> al2cand, sorry?
<al2cand> i just tried to launch chess on 3d mode and it wont allow cause my system is not equipped of python opengl and python gtkgelxt
<knome> al2cand, i suppose you have to go to synaptic for those packages
<knome> al2cand, applications->system->synaptic package manager
<al2cand> :)
<djura-san> al2cand, sudo apt-get install python-gtkglext1 python-opengl
<djura-san> i think
<djura-san> wait to try it
<djura-san> yap
<djura-san> it works
<djura-san> (and its ugly) :D
<al2cand> i found the opengl on the list but not the gtkgelxt, it might work with the first one only though
<al2cand> i dont know what 'sudo apt-get' mean
<knome> al2cand, that was a command you were supposed to type in a terminal
<djura-san> al2cand, open terminal and paste this "sudo apt-get install python-gtkglext1 python-opengl"
<djura-san> enter you password and enjoy
<djura-san> "sudo" is (one way) to get admin privileges and "apt-get" is package manager for console.
<al2cand> ok this all makes alot of sense, your help is appreciated
<djura-san> you are welcome
<al2cand> I just found out the 'working space splits we can perform with xubuntu, that's nice :)
<djura-san> what?
<djura-san> dont get it :)
<al2cand> application/parameter/working spaces (names might be different my xubuntu is french
<djura-san> still cant found that
<djura-san> *find
<al2cand> I am talking about the possibility to left click on the bottom right side of the desktop on the black/white squares to switch from destop 1 to desktop2
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> scroll works too :)
<al2cand> ok nice :)
<mizery> Xorg/xfce/desktop environment freezes after some time of usage.  What log file can I check to find out what is causing freeze?  I am logged in remotely.
<djura-san> /var/log/xorg
<djura-san> please give us more info about freezes: after what time it starts and "how" it freezes (totally or...)?
<mizery> I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters and at step 9 I added ` cd /usr/lib; ln -sf libstdc++.so.6 libstdc++.so.5` and output of `/usr/lib/cups/backend/z600` is http://pastebin.com/d3aca6643  -- Without the symbolic link, output is "/usr/lib/cups/backend/z600: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file
<mizery> or directory"  -- How can I configure my system to recognize a Dell a920 printer (lexmark z600 series?)
<mizery> Regarding the freezes, /var/log/xorg does not exist =/
<mizery> Re:Freezes - I can still move the mouse cursor, but I cannot click and the keyboard does not function.  Pushing caps lock does not toggle led light
<knome> mizery, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mizery> I had the freezing issue with another ubuntu-based distro linux mint as well.
<mizery> knome, /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/d50d3ebaa
<mizery> It appears to be using a built-in configuration instead of one configured specifically for the hardware in the system.
<mizery> I installed xubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400.  lspci( http://is.gd/5j2xd ) xorg.conf( http://is.gd/5j2BD ) Xorg.0.log( http://is.gd/5j2Ii ) -- After using the desktop environment for about an hour, it froze again.  The mouse cursor can be moved, but no clicking, and no keyboard functionality.  I can log in to the system remotely still.  I didn't notice any log or update from `dmesg` indicating any kind of issue as to why th
<mizery> e desktop environment froze/stopped responding.  I'm not sure how to proceed.  Any ideas?
<mizery> p.s. I created a config and am using driver intel
<mizery> An update to my issue from previous message: syslog( http://is.gd/5j34W )
<oOarthurOo> Greetings, does anyone know how to disable tooltips in xfce?
<Ubuntu_user> is there an xubuntu netbook edition?
<TheSheep> oOarthurOo: why would you want to do that?
<TheSheep> oOarthurOo: many applications rely on tooltips
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I have a problem configuring arpwatch, can someone help?
<MaxFrames> the issue is that /etc/arpwatch.conf seems to be ignored, the daemon runs with the default options and I cannot seem to be able to change them
<tavasti> MaxFrames, stupid question, have you restarted arpwatch after changing config?
<MaxFrames> yes
<MaxFrames> in arpwatch.conf I have added this line:
<TheSheep> how did you start it?
<MaxFrames> eth0 -n 192.168.1.0/24 -f net192168.dat
<MaxFrames> and I started it with:
<MaxFrames> sudo /etc/init.d/arpwatch
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/arpwatch restart
<MaxFrames> same thing... it says "starting ethernet/fddi station monitor daemon: chown arpwatch /var/lib/arpwatch/eth0.dat) arpwatch eth-0."
<MaxFrames> it should be logging to net192168.dat, and it should ignore traffic on other logical networks on the same wire, but it doesn't
<MaxFrames> I think the problem is in the /etc/init.d/arpwatch script
<LucidFox> This question must have been asked many times, but how do I make Compiz start in the Xfce session instead of xfwm?
<ablomen> LucidFox, simplest way i see is add compiz --replace (or whatever the command was) to autostarted applications in the settings manager
<LucidFox> Thanks, I'll try that.
<LucidFox> And how do I make Alt-F1 and Alt-F2 work in Compiz under Xfce?
<ablomen> ehm im guessing you have to install the compiz settings manager thingy and do it there
<ablomen> compizconfig-settings-manager << that one
<ablomen> simple-ccsm << or that one
<xandermann> Hello!
<xandermann> Does the Composite things run well under XFCE?
<xandermann> So as Shadows, etc.
<xandermann> Nice IRC... Bye.
<dustman> hej
<knome> !hi | dustman
<TheSheep> !hi | dustman
<ubottu> dustman: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<knome> TheSheep, ha!
<knome> :)
<TheSheep> iFail
<dustman> I've got bit strange problem with logging in: log in screen just re-appears
<dustman> again and again
<knome> dustman, which xubuntu version
<TheSheep> can you log in from the text console?
<TheSheep> an, of course, what did you do just before that happened?
<dustman> uname -a
<dustman> Linux pine 2.6.31-16-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 8 04:01:29 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<knome> dustman, that's karmic
<dustman> I actually managed to get into xfce by first getting into gnome and than removing .ICEauthority
<knome> dustman, (lsb_release -a tells the ubuntu version - just for future reference)
<dustman> knome: ty
<dustman> 9.10
<dustman> TheSheep: actually, the boxed crushed due to disconnected battery
<dustman> s/boxed/box
<knome> dustman, i remember somebody having a rather similar problem which disappeared when he removed some config files
<knome> iirc, from .config or .xfce4 or sth.
<dustman> btw, anyone has problems with right-clicks?
<TheSheep> knome: .dmrc maybe?
<TheSheep> dustman: no, we are tolernat here
<TheSheep> tolerant
<dustman> heh
<dustman> for me right-click works bit inconsistent
<TheSheep> I have no idea what that means
<dustman> often menu appears and disapperas almost immediately
<knome> TheSheep, can't remember.
<dustman> like right click -> window -> didn't have time to select anything -> command under cursor executed
<dustman> s/window/menu
<vinnl> Have you tried using a different mouse? ;-)
<dustman> touch pad and mouse
<dustman> problem is that in many other cases it works fine
<TheSheep> I remember that there was someone with similar problem once
<TheSheep> but I can't recall what he did to fix it
<TheSheep> he fixed it though
<dustman> you know, I can't pinpoint it to whatever
<dustman> mouse sensitivity doesn't affect it
<TheSheep> did you try looking at the forums and/or bugtracker?
<dustman> neah
<dustman> TheSheep: is there xubuntu specific bugtracker?
<dustman> since it works fine with gnome
<TheSheep> no, xubuntu uses the same one as ubuntu
<TheSheep> but there are xfce-specific bugs in it too
<dustman> just looked through open bugs and couldn't find one related to right mouse click
<dustman> sorry, should go
<dustman> see ya
<vaguerant_> Hey Xubuntu folks. I'm currently an Ubuntu 9.10 user, and it's been all right for the most part but also frustrating at times. My computer is a netbook, so I'm running the Netbook Remix version, but I was considering switching to Xubuntu to a) get away from GNOME and b) take advantage of the lower specifications I imagine Xubuntu requires.
<vaguerant_> I'm basically a complete Linux noob, I ran 9.04 before this and have used live CDs for recovering data, etc. from Windows systems, but I haven't been using Linux full time for very long.
<djura-san> vaguerant_, so what is holding you to switch fully to xubuntu?
<vaguerant_> Lack of knowledge, basically.
<vaguerant_> I'm primarily wondering whether Xubuntu will be familiar enough for me to get used to coming off of UNR.
<vaguerant_> Also I'm curious whether there's any kind of desktop setup similar to UNR, which is great for preserving vertical real estate, which is handy on a netbook.
<dunix> you can also run Xubuntu as a livecd to test it out
<vaguerant_> I'm not interested in the Fisher Price My First Computer style of Netbook Remix at all, just the way the toolbar/taskbar/tray is all one bar.
<vaguerant_> That's a good point, I should have thought of that.
<vaguerant_> Not sure how much you guys follow niche versions of your sibling releases, so here's what UNR looks like: http://www.greenhughes.com/files/eeenetbook.png
<vaguerant_> The whole bottom section is their stupid computer for grandmas setup nobody needs, but the toolbar is really great.
<vaguerant_> In the meantime, you made a good point, so I'll start grabbing a live image.
<dunix> the Xubuntu install disc can be used as a LiveCD
<David-A> vaguerant_: re: real estate, xfce panels are highly configurable
<dunix> The default install will setup 2 bars (top and bottom), you can move everything to a single bar
<vaguerant_> Cool, that sounds good.
<dunix> Which is what I've done, on my eee
<David-A> I have one auto-hidden panel at the bottom of the screen in my netbook, and one small (2cm wide) panel at the top with network and battery status.
<vaguerant_> Is there anything similar to UNR's Maximus (undecorates windows, saving you an extra ~20px)?
<djura-san> vaguerant_, you can turn of decoration in xfce and use ALT+mouse cursor for moving them
<vaguerant_> Huh, cool, that works for me.
<djura-san> still it will look poor since there are no windows decorations. YOu can use slim xfce theme for window manager to get slim borders.
<dunix> alt+mouse is the greatest thing, for netbooks
<vaguerant_> What's Xubuntu's default sound setup like, and is it easily changed?
<djura-san> or you could use some tiling wm. it looks kinda nerdy but it is awesome for netbooks
<vaguerant_> PulseAudio is something that's really bugged me about Gnome.
<djura-san> vaguerant_, sound setup?
<djura-san> aha
<vaguerant_> And it's basically impossible to escape in 9.10.
<djura-san> well it good since you could apply eq system wide
<vaguerant_> Yeah, it definitely has its pluses, but there's also issues with some games and stuff with a ~1s sound delay.
<vaguerant_> And with 9.10 having no way to switch to ALSA/OSS you're kind of stuck.
<djura-san> well pulseaudio is acting like a layer
<djura-san> you could remove it but there are catches
<djura-san> let me see
<djura-san> also there is no pulse in xubuntu :P
<djura-san> so no worry for that
<vaguerant_> Nice.
<vaguerant_> Jeez, nice speed on the torrent.
<nikolam> djura-san, care for #ubuntu-rs? ;)
<vaguerant_> I didn't know I could even get 1.3MB/s.
<nikolam> btw, I run Xubuntu on eeepc. 8.04lts. atm.
<djura-san> nikolam, hmmm
<djura-san> nice
<nikolam> :) djura-san  here we are :)
<vaguerant_> Might be a long shot, but are you guys aware of any problems with internal SD/MMC card readers?
<vaguerant_> Ubuntu has trouble with hotplugging cards; they only work if someone was in the slot on boot.
<zutme> I'm having a login issue. On my user account firefox was crashing, so I decided to restart the computer. I restarted it and now I cannot login. It accepts the username and password, appears to load, but then kicks me back to the login screen before I see a desktop. If I login as root it works fine. Ideas?
<nikolam> vaguerant_, i had some fix for that applied after installation of 8.04. neceeepc script, something like that
<nikolam> zutme, is it release version, what version of xubuntu
<vaguerant_> Uh, *something.
<zutme> nikolam, karmic
<nikolam> you can always log in with console on Ctrl+Alt+F2, 3, 4..
<zutme> nikolam, yeah I can login on the console
<zutme> nikolam, I would like to use some gui applications though
<nikolam> do some update. if you have network
<nikolam> sudo aptitude update ,  sudo aptitude upgrade
<zutme> nikolam, already fully updated
<nikolam> see in /etc/X11.Xorg.conf what graphics driver is in use. Try to set it temporarily to vesa etc
<zutme> nikolam, I doubt that is the problem, because as I stated the login manager displays fine and I am logged in as root right now.
<nikolam> I am for a long time on Lts 8.04. There were 2/3 times in its history when some updates would make some things not working. After filing a report, they we fixed, sometimes even the same day etc
<nikolam> zutme, try to make new user while in console
<nikolam> alnd lo in with that
<nikolam> also, try po check if all files in your user`s directory belong to user
<nikolam> sudo chown user /home/user -R , sudo chgrp user /home/user -R
<zutme> my user owns all home directory files.
<nikolam> also try to use firefox extension calleed Noscript to stop any unwanted scripts from running on your Browser
<nikolam> Can you log in as a new user?
<zutme> As I said I am already logged in as root typing this to you right now.
<zutme> The user owns all his own files
<zutme> in his home dir
<nikolam> well did you made new user and see if new user can log in?
<zutme> nikolam, Ok I tried it and the new non-root user cannot log in
<zutme> nikolam, So it must be a permissions issue right?
<nikolam> I would kill gdm
<nikolam> and try to log in as new user
<nikolam> and start X with startx
<zutme> k
<zutme> brb
<zutme> nikolam, Ok so I was checking some stuff out and discovered I'm totally out of disk space. So I uninstalled something, but it still wouldn't let me login
<TheSheep> try apt-get clean
<nikolam> or to delete files in /tmp etc
<nikolam> pater, when log in, try baobab, to see what is taking most of the space
<Venim> anyone know how to remove things from the applications menu?
<djura-san> Venim, see this: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu . Currently there is no option to change menus via xfce tools :)
<Venim> thanks
<Venim> shoudl've scrolled down when i found that on my own :p
<djura-san> no prob
<djura-san> :)
<oorah> is there a way to select my theme colors in xubuntu? i mean colors i can choose myself?
<djura-san> like in gnome?
<oorah> djura-san, yes
<oorah> another question. will a customized theme such as ones in xfce-look.org slow down my system?
<djura-san> oorah, not sure for color schemes
<djura-san> as for other q it will not
<oorah> ok thanks
<David-A> oorah: I set colours in a file ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<oorah> i found a rockin theme on xfce-look
<djura-san> still pay attention to roundness in theme since it can be slow
<djura-san> pass it :)
<oorah> where do i find the themes folder? i  need to drag and drop a theme
<TheSheep> it's .themes
<TheSheep> in your home directory
<TheSheep> press ctrl+h to display hidden files
<oorah> TheSheep, there is no folder there called that, i looked again
<TheSheep> then make it
<oorah> i made the folder, now how do i apply a tar.gz theme?
<djura-san> extract it to ~/.themes
<oorah> in gnome i would just drag and drop to the list of themes, it doesn't do anything in xfce
<TheSheep> make sure the gtkrc file goes to ~/.themes/themename/gtkrc
<TheSheep> oorah: that's correct
<oorah> TheSheep, how do i find that folder?
<TheSheep> oorah: just extract that tarball
<oorah> TheSheep, how do i do that?
<TheSheep> right-click on it and select 'extract'
<TheSheep> then move the directory that was created into .themes
<oorah> TheSheep, drag and drop didn't work
<TheSheep> why?
<TheSheep> what was the error?
<oorah> i tried to drag and drop it into the list of styles and it didn't land
<TheSheep> that's correct
<TheSheep> it won't work
<oorah> how do i find ~/.themes/themename/gtkrc?
<TheSheep> move it into the .themes directory
<oorah> ok i did that part
<TheSheep> ok, you are done
<oorah> all i see is an extracted folder i extracted, it does nothing
<TheSheep> is there a gtkrc file in it?
<oorah> there is a gtk folder and a gtk-2.0 folder and a metacity and index theme
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<oorah> this is confusing sorry
<TheSheep> tha tworks too
<oorah> how do i apply the theme?
<TheSheep> anyways, congratulations, your theme is installed
<TheSheep> select it from the list
<oorah> what list?
<TheSheep> you probably have t oclose it and open again to refresh
<TheSheep> in settings->user interface settings
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<oorah> its applied
<oorah> now gotta get the other 2 parts of the theme
<oorah> icons and wallpaper
<oorah> i'll be back if i have another brain block, thanks again
<oorah> just got another question
<oorah> where do i put icon themes?
<djura-san> in ~/.icons
<oorah> i need to make that folder lol thanks
<oorah> one more question. gnome-look seems to have more uploads than xfce look, can i use those themes and icons also?
<djura-san> yes
<oorah> thanks
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> we are here to serve
<oorah> i don't know much lol hope i ain't too annoying
<oorah> i'm gonna test the alpha 1 beta later and see if i find any bugs
<djura-san> annoying? lol there is no sucht thing. You are here to get help so feel free to ask :)
<djura-san> *such
<djura-san> one day you will server to others (if you like) ;)
<oorah> i do sometimes, if i know the answers occasionally
<djura-san> nice
<TheSheep> oorah: note that only the gtk themes will work, not the metacity or compiz ones
<oorah> TheSheep, oh ok tanks
<oorah> part of the theme was partly metacity so no complete work
<oorah> how come some themes on xfce-look have metacity when they know metacity ain't for xfce?
<TheSheep> you might find an xfce-windowmanager theme that's similar
<TheSheep> in settings->window manager settings
<djura-san> you can install metacity too but its not good idea.
<oorah> thanks
<oorah> thanks for the help. wanna see a screenshot of what i got now?
<djura-san> yeah
<djura-san> why not
<djura-san> :)
<oorah> wait how do i change the pointer color?
<djura-san> huh
<oorah> i don't see that in appearance settings
<djura-san> tough one
<oorah> the pointer
<knome> oorah, applications -> settings -> mouse -> tab "theme"
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<djura-san> yeah it will do. for system wide change you have to mess with "default" dir in /usr/share/icons
<djura-san> that is tough
<oorah> for some reason i click black and it stays white
<oorah> not a big deal though, probably just a bug
<knome> oorah, maybe try clicking ok to get the change? or maybe you need to login again
<djura-san> nope. i told you that you have to mess up with default folder
<oorah> oh ok
<oorah> i better not lol
<knome> djura-san, not if he only wants to change the current user mouse cursor theme
<oorah> i changed the theme to black, it stayed white
<oorah> maybe i should restart?
<knome> oorah, did you try to login again?
<knome> oorah, that might help as well
<oorah> no brb i'll try that
<oorah> or maybe just restart gdm?
<knome> restart X, if something :P
<djura-san> nope...
<djura-san> just restart x
<oorah> ok thanks
<djura-san> uce ctrl+alt+backspace or print-screen+AltGr+K?
<djura-san> *use
<oorah> unknown job
<oorah> woha
<oorah> now its black on some screens white on others
<djura-san> ?
<knome> oorah, maybe you should restart :)
<oorah> fixed it :) thanks
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> you were talking about shots... Can we see it?
<oorah> yeah brb lemme tinypic it
<oorah> http://i48.tinypic.com/xqazo1.png
<djura-san> :)
<oorah> i wanted the mac panel/scrollbar blue look, but i didn't want their logo and icons
<oorah> need to change the top and bottom taskbar background colors a little, how do i do that?
<djura-san> edit pixmpas for that theme. go to ~/.themes/Your theme name/
<djura-san> and search for picture that i used for panels. change it and save
<oorah> djura-san, but wouldn't that change the window manager buttons also? and the taskbar/scrollbar style?
<knome> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<djura-san> you should change only what you need
<djura-san> or listen to knome :)
<oorah> actually i kinda like it how it is. the dark colors makes the takbar icons less clear
<oorah> this is way better than default look
<oorah> i don't understand why *buntu defaults have to be so dull
<knome> oorah, which version of xubuntu are you talking about now?
<oorah> karmic
<knome> oorah, so can you tell me how could we make the default look better?
<oorah> knome, bright colors and nice looking window managers
<oorah> there are nice preloaded ones though
<oorah> window managers i meant
<knome> oorah, so you'd want a more contrasted and accessible theme?
<knome> or?
<knome> i'm personally totally not a fan of the window decorations you have right now
<oorah> its great having that kinda control though :)
<knome> no mean to offense you, but they just look so old :)
<oorah> knome, you like the defaults?
<knome> oorah, i was one of the guys creating the default theme for karmic
<oorah> knome, oh really? cool
<knome> oorah, it's not perfect yet, but i think it is one of the best overall themes you have at this time
<knome> oorah, xubuntu lucid will include a polished albatross by default
<djura-san> and it looks good with elemntary
<oorah> its pretty good
<djura-san> *elementary
<knome> any ideas and suggestions are welcome
<djura-san> well there is one
<oorah> i set it back to albatross and kept the retro window manager
<oorah> and kept the icon theme
<djura-san> some icons are missing in elementary set. they are not missing but they are not linked to work in xubuntu
<djura-san> xfce that is
<knome> djura-san, we know the lack of some icons, we have to create some new icons for lucid. we just didn't have time to do that for karmic :)
<djura-san> oorah, jeah, this is the best artwork for xubuntu so far ;)
<oorah> now changed to glossy green theme
<djura-san> knome, sure but there is no need to create new icons. just some links are missing :)
<djura-san> just my 2c
<knome> djura-san, there *is* some icons missing ;) we will create some links as well
<knome> djura-san, that's valuable. thanks :)
<djura-san> nice
<oorah> i like the shiny theme looks :)
<djura-san> i just connected to my Serbian ubuntu loco... i share xubuntu now with people :)
<djura-san> small contibution
<djura-san> since i will keep it instead of debian and other distros
<oorah> i tried debian once and hated it
<djura-san> oorah, please dont. Xubuntu is based on it so there is not *much* diferences between them
<djura-san> :)
<oorah> i tried to install stuff and i put in the righ user name, passoword, i was logged  in as myself, it said i wasn't a sudoer
<oorah> right*
<djura-san> im thinking to create some cd cover for xubuntu so i can share cd-s.. i will see what i can do
<djura-san> oorah, debian is not using sudo by default
<djura-san> ;)
<knome> djura-san, join the marketing brainstorm. we are thinking about that as well
<oorah> canonical never shipped xubuntu for free, don't know why
<oorah> i always request a free ubuntu cd, they come with a nice case, sitckers, and disc label
<knome> oorah, on-disk.com  does
<knome> oorah, see "free quick ship discs" on the left
<oorah> knome, oh ok thanks
<oorah> site don't exist
<oorah> according to firefox
<knome> http://on-disk.com/index.php/cPath/349
<knome> it does exists.
<knome> -s
<djura-san> knome, i will se what my loco is thinking about that. in the meantime i could join marketing brainstorm... still im gonna use 10.04 for next year and beyond so i could give something good to community
<djura-san> still trying to create sticker on brushed metal but no good
<knome> hmmm
<knome> djura-san, #xubuntu-devel. loco teams should have nothing against participating in functional/derivative teams.
<oorah> they cost money grrrrrrrrrrrr
<knome> oorah, yes, that's the shipping cost
<oorah> knome, oh i see
<djura-san> im joining that teams now
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> q: why do you want to change xubuntu site look?
<knome> djura-san, it could be better. :)
<djura-san> do you want to use "Albatros" alike theme or...
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> it looks nice now
<knome> djura-san, no, probably not albatross-like theme
<djura-san> xubuntu-devel mailing list is about 10.04 right?
<knome> djura-san, it's about any release to be released
<djura-san> oket
<djura-san> im mean ok
<knome> djura-san, or any development still done for the previous releases
<knome> s/or/and/
<oorah> for some reason its not letting me change desktop background
<djura-san> thank you for answers so far
<djura-san> oorah, how so?
<oorah> i found a link for one i like, right click, set as background,nothing
<oorah> it won't change
<oorah> do i have to save the pic first?
<knome> oorah, yeah, i suppose you can't set images from URLs as background
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<oorah> what program should i use to open it with so i can set it?
<knome> oorah, right-click desktop -> desktop settings
<oorah> thanks
<djura-san> knome, in 10.04 you will not include pulseaudio?
<oorah> ok i made my final theme changes
<djura-san> hm...
<djura-san> let us see them
<oorah> this should be the Lucid theme :D http://tinypic.com/r/2eej8lz/6
<oorah> IMO its amazing!
<oorah> maybe a little hard on the eyes at first lol
<oorah> but i like the green and black
<oorah> what do yall think? honestly....
<TheSheep> I couldn't work with such a high-contrast background
<djura-san> dont wory im brutally honest :]
<oorah> ok thanks haha
<oorah> i think its a great look
<oorah> i guess i have a different taste lol
<djura-san> too much intense for eyes. But there is no point in discussing about tastes ;)
<djura-san> we all have different taste ;)
<TheSheep> it's nat about taste, it's about usability
<TheSheep> it's ok to show someone for a moment
<TheSheep> or to set up as a demo in a shop
<oorah> djura-san, you have a one click access to both?
<djura-san> oorah, what? dont understand. Are you referring to panels? If that so yes i have it. My Workspace margins are about 15-50px :)
<oorah> djura-san, oh i see. i'm so use to having 2 it would be hard to get use to one lol
<oorah> i wonder if i can make what i have into one theme
<oorah> i mean with a theme maker of some kind?
<djura-san> oorah, i thought so. i used ubuntu with openbox for long time without any panels. Alt+tab is hard when you use so much apps at once. On my shot you see only a few but i usually use to many of them. So panel with windows lists is required now. Im using lin more to create stuff. ANd also i play nwn a lot :)
<oorah> whats nwn?
<djura-san> neverwinter nights
<oorah> oh whats that?
<djura-san> just some game
<djura-san> only game i play (besides cs)
<knome> djura-san, no idea yet.
<knome> djura-san, (re: pulseaudio)
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> right now there is no pulse and i dont mind that at all :)
<zyxwvut> hello
<djura-san> o/
<zyxwvut> wondering if someone can point me to right direction to modify the mount options of the automount tool used in xubuntu ?
<vinnl> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<zyxwvut> I want to give full write acces to a HFS external drive and currently it's only root who got that permission
<vinnl> Those links should help you, I thin
<vinnl> *think
<zyxwvut> fstab is not automount because it's an external drive (in fact 2 drives currently)
<vinnl> Is it connected on startup?
<zyxwvut> sorry what i meant is that i don't think fstab would help or does the udev/hal/whatever use the fstab to get mount options based on uid ?
<vinnl> Yep, I believe so
<zyxwvut> no not connected at startup
<digitrev> If anyone has some free time, I was wondering if I could get some help with ssh. It seems to be something specific to xubuntu, because it works properly both on Cygwin and Ubuntu
<zyxwvut> in fact i was hoping there would be a magic file somewhere where i put 777 and bingo every external disk mounted get write access to anyone
<zyxwvut> my other external FAT is working (but it's FAT)
<vinnl> Hmm, I'd lurk around to see if someone with more knowledge of this reads your question :)
<zyxwvut> vinnl, do you know the tool that does the automount job ?
<vinnl> zyxwvut, I think exo-mount, otherwise gnome-mount
<djura-san> zyxwvut, try this: settings > File manager > Advanced > COnfigure
<djura-san> thunar volman should do the job
<zyxwvut> djura-san, nothing in the advanced settings
<zyxwvut> I will look in exo-mount and thunar volman man pages
<vinnl> zyxwvut, alternatively, you could try mailing the xubuntu-users mailinglist :)
<zyxwvut> vinnl, yes but I'll try that when I've tried 'many' things before ;)
<vinnl> Good :)
<djura-san> zyxwvut, there is. enalbe "volume managment" and try configure then. maybe you can solve problems like that.
<djura-san> *enable
<djura-san> there are a lot of options there
<zyxwvut> djura-san, it's already active but i think the purpose of those options is to activate the right tool base on what type of media you plugged in
<zyxwvut> based*
<djura-san> zyxwvut, yeah.
<djura-san> still you can use thunar volman to mount device ant chown to change owner.
<zyxwvut> djura-san, will try
<digitrev> Can anyone help me with some ssh problems?
<dunix> it's better to state your problem, instead of asking to ask
<digitrev> Fair enough
<digitrev> The problem is this: after properly authenticating using ssh-add, my public key is not being accepted by Xubuntu. This is odd, because it works just fine when ssh'ing into my Cygwin and Ubuntu box.
<dunix> Never used that ssh-agent stuff, so i'm no help
<digitrev> Ahh. Thanks anyways.
<digitrev> Would you be able to point me to a place where people might be able to help more?
<djura-san> try at #ubuntu
<dunix> yea, same in ubuntu
<djura-san> or #arch
<digitrev> I'd try #ubuntu, but it seems to be something specific to xubuntu.
<djura-san> it sounds more like a ssh related stuff rather than xubuntu related stuf. still check there out :)
<zyxwvut> djura-san, chown worked and i found on launchpad that in the future there would be an mount.rc file in the xubuntu-default-settings that would provide the ability to specify mount-options
<djura-san> nice to hear. thank you for info.
<zyxwvut> thanks again bye
<djura-san> o/
#xubuntu 2009-12-12
<trimmer> Is there a different channel for the  new Alpha release or am I in the right place?
<knome> trimmer, #ubuntu+1
<trimmer> They support the Alpha release of xubuntu too?
<knome> well, that's the most appropriate place. bug reports are not seriously being taken in yet
<knome> you could also ask #xubuntu-devel, but it seems to be a bit quiet right now
<trimmer> No questions, I just wanted everyone to know that I am seeding the torrent, just kind of wondering why there aren't more people seeding.
<djura-san> i will right now...
<knome> it's still quite fresh
<djura-san> thnx for letting us now
<knome> :]
<djura-san> i wanted to test xubuntu 10.04 disk
<djura-san> i will post it to forums right away
 * djura-san should stop now songs dl. it seems that wget script is working well :)
<knome> songs?
<djura-san> nah... i found some nice site with songs. some guy is uploading hiw promo sets so i download them. they sounds nice :)
<djura-san> *his
<knome> heh
<djura-san> btw im gonna seed xubuntu 32 bit. at the moment i can leave my pc over night
<knome> what kind of music?
<djura-san> trance, ambient, psy, dance...
<djura-san> oh my... just one seed
<djura-san> what now? i think i will start wget for xubuntu for this version...
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> there it is
<djura-san> one peer is seeding :)
<djura-san> only 7h to go
<djura-san> thank you trimmer
<knome> djura-san, you could download the iso straight from cdimage.ubuntu.com ;)
<djura-san> nah
<djura-san> this way i can seed torrent
<djura-san> still its slow...
<djura-san> i will think about it
<knome> djura-san, you can dl the file and then seed the file
<knome> :P
<knome> feel free to point to http://open.knome.fi/2009/12/12/xubuntu-lucid-alpha-1/
<visitor1> hi people, is there a way to install thunderbird 3.0 for xubuntu 9.04?
<knome> the post should soon be aggregated to planet.ubuntu.com as well
<djura-san> visitor1, download it from official site and use it. Just download an extract to desired directory
<djura-san> knome, ok
<djura-san> its up knome (btw i like the design of blog :)
<knome> djura-san, thanks :)
<djura-san> wow... you are the leader of shimmer project. i like that project. nice
<djura-san> :D
<visitor1> djura-san, i have downloaded it now, do i have it to extract to the old mozilla thunderbird folder?
<djura-san> no
<djura-san> extract it elsewere
<djura-san> wow
<knome> djura-san, heh
<djura-san> and yeah: fell free to modify my post however you want. massage will be the same anyway ;)
<knome> massage? where can i get a massage?
<djura-san> message
<knome> ;))
<djura-san> :\
<djura-san> stupid keyboard and writing in dark
<knome> comment approved
<dunix> cdimage.ubuntu.com is slow as crap :(
<knome> hmm
<knome> maybe people are downloading the xubuntu alpha image now ;)
<dunix> i am :D
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> dunix how about torrent? do you have time for that?
<djura-san> please... :)
<dunix> unfortunately my ISP throttles torrent traffic big time
<djura-san> ok
<dunix> so i'd only have a 20kb down and 2kb up
<dunix> Not a fan...
<djura-san> dont waste it then. use full speed ftp/http
<djura-san> :D
<dunix> i have a 2mbps connection ;)
<knome> fans are boring anyway as they just imitate wind
<dunix> Just torrent traffic that is crap, due to bandwidth shapeing
<djura-san> nice. is that 2048kbps?
<dunix> sure
<djura-san> im 1mbps
<djura-san> knome, what?
<dunix> Fans are great imo.
 * djura-san just notified people at our forum about this (alpha 1)
<dunix> especially if you don't have AC :p
<knome> hehe
<knome> djura-san, i'm just making fun of synonyms.
<djura-san> knome, yeah... im not so used to En since i dont use it often
<knome> heh
<visitor1> anyboday ever tried out steem the st emulator under xubuntu 9.04, ihave sound problems becuase of uneven speed
<djura-san> btw i think that aspell is somehow not doing this good in xchat. i think im mistaking too much
<knome> i probably write/read more english than finnish (my native)
<visitor1> i tried renice but to no avail
<knome> visitor1, st emulator?
<visitor1> yes knome ? atari st
<knome> right...
<knome> haven't tried ;)
<djura-san> aha... 30mb and running
<djura-san> :]
<visitor1> djura-san, how do i get the old emails into new thunderbird?
<djura-san> well it should load ~/.mozilla dir (or was it ~/.thunderbird?)
<djura-san> by default
<visitor1> .mozilla-thunderbird
<djura-san> visitor1, it should load that.
 * djura-san has only tb 2.0.1x
<djura-san> does it work?
<visitor1> nope, i exported the adress book form the old one and imported it into 3.0 but i cant do that with the messages
<djura-san> no. you dont have to import that. you just have to copy your old dir to new path (if any)
<visitor1> hmmm
<djura-san> any luck?
<visitor1> copying....
<djura-san> speaking of tb, what dir now it uses?
<djura-san> what "dotdir" in ~/ ?
<visitor1> .thunderbird
<djura-san> okay
<visitor1> i think itsworking....
<djura-san> yay
<djura-san> aha
<djura-san> 2 seeds now
<djura-san> :P
<visitor1> what are you downloading?
<djura-san> xubuntu 10.04 alpha 1
<visitor1> i have now the sent emails, but not the received,hmmmm.....
<djura-san> maybe diff dir?
<djura-san> try to set up default tb 3.0 and then compare directories
<djura-san> in 2.0 and 3.0
<dunix> maybe no one likes you? and didn't send you any emails? ;)
<djura-san> :]
<visitor1> i seem to have now all messages and adresses in thunderbird 3.0 :), only problem is that a i have a few double folders and stuff so i have to clean up, thanks fo your help djura-san
<djura-san> how did you do that?
<djura-san> i mean i have not tried tb 3
<djura-san> did you just copy dirs from tb 2 to tb 3?
<visitor1> well just like you said, i donwloaded and extracted tb3, then i told tb3 where my backup folder from tb2 is and after a few restarts he found sent and received folder
<djura-san> nice. i was happy to help you
<djura-san> :]
<visitor1> my backup folder was just the complete .mozilla-thunderbird
<djura-san> 1/4 of xubuntu is down
<djura-san> i should go to bed now since its 3 am
<djura-san> good night. im gonna seed torrent so fell free to use my network :]
<knome> heh
<knome> night
<_Techie_> join #xbmc
<_Techie_> gah, stupid xchat switching channels on load
<Twitch> I have a login issue, can't get into xfce sessions, only xterm. I'm useless without a full GUI
<oorah> howdy yall
<oorah> i'm hackin up a lung right now, bleach always gets to me lol
<oorah> i gave kubuntu a try 2 days ago for the first time in 2 years. i still hated it lol
<oorah> the kpackage or whatever its called doesn't display anything when typing for what you wanna install. i guess you gotta know exactly how things are spelled or else lol
<oorah> anyone here?
<trimmer> djura-san, was that you leeching?
<trimmer> So, I have some work to do. I plan to have a working .vdi for Lucid this weekend.
<Balsaq> i am going to install computer janitor on my xubuntu computer, which is the correct one, computer janitor-or-computer janitor gtk? it is offerning me both of them?
<Balsaq> using synaptic manager....
<_Pete_> the one without gtk works only from cmdline and other has GTK gui
<_Pete_> so up to you which one you like to use
<Balsaq> ok thanks _Pete_
<_Techie_> oh, hello bal havent talked in awhile
<Balsaq> where have ya been Spain? MAdrid?
<_Techie_> mates place
<_Techie_> physically
<Balsaq> figure i outta do lil maintenance to this xubuntu computer, though it doesn't seem to need it...
<Balsaq> hmm, 1st little bug i ever saw in buntu, after i installed it, the little circle wouldn't stop spinning even though it said install was complete and changes made?
<Balsaq> brb
<Newbie-Widget> hi, anyone active ?
<djura-san> o/ all
<djura-san> xubuntu 10.04 is done :]
<djura-san> yay... md5sum is okay. now i have to clean potatoes and clean house and im gonna try xubuntu 10.04 a1 :)
<_Techie_> wow djura-san alpha testing, thats gutsy
<cheeko> hola como estas
<_Techie_> hello cheeko
<cheeko> does xubuntu support plymoth
<_Techie_> im not sure
<TheSheep> cheeko: no, xubuntu uses gdm
<TheSheep> cheeko: ah, sorry
<TheSheep> cheeko: it uses grub2
<cheeko> so is ther any way i could integarte it
<TheSheep> cheeko: probably, but it's not officially supported
<TheSheep> cheeko: it's a redhat thing
<cheeko> so fedora would support it right
<TheSheep> I have no idea, I don't follow redhat and related projects
<TheSheep> you might want to read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965338
<cheeko> hp dv7 3065dx is my laptop i have a problem with sound
<cheeko> TheSheep: can u give me lending hand perhaps
<TheSheep> cheeko: no, I didn't even know what plymouth was 10 seconds ago
<cheeko> its ok even i dont know certain things
<g3nt3lg1ant> what is plymouth
<cheeko> g3nt3lg1ant: plymoth is just like grub but graphically good
<cheeko> g3nt3lg1ant: download the latesr knoppix 6.2 probably
<cheeko> TheSheep: uder?
<TheSheep> cheeko: pardon?
<cheeko> i have some prob wid sound
<cheeko> can i pm u TheSheep
<TheSheep> we solve problems here in public so that everyone can benefit
<TheSheep> people learn this way
<g3nt3lg1ant> can anyone help me to get my sound working???.
<lvzimmer> g3nt3lg1ant, I instaled pulseaudio yesterday and it started to work
<cheeko> i have few pcs in my college library where two computers have installed xubuntu
<cheeko> but those two pcs are password protected by the students who installed it
<g3nt3lg1ant> lvzimmer, what os are you using??? xubuntu, kubuntu , or ubuntu???
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, how is your sound broken?
<cheeko> so it is problematic for students who wanna u se them
<cheeko> is ther any way others can use
<g3nt3lg1ant> its not working
<knome> cheeko, well, if you know how, you can bypass the password
<g3nt3lg1ant> its not working, knome
<lvzimmer> g3nt3lg1ant, I am using xubuntu
<_Techie_> cheeko, i have a few ideas
<cheeko> yes techie
<_Techie_> it all depends on how they passworded them though
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, "it's not working" is not a decent error description
<lvzimmer> g3nt3lg1ant, i checked my sound now it was muted, but is working
<cheeko> _Techie_: ur ideas are welcome
<_Techie_> cheeko, first i wish to know how they passworded them, do they have passworded bios's or just passworded xubuntu logons?
<cheeko> just xubuntu passwords
<cheeko> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<knome> _Techie_, cheeko; even if it's better to handle most stuff at the channel, you might want to have this conversation on a query :)
<_Techie_> i see where your coming from knome
<g3nt3lg1ant> lvzimmer, knome: my sound is just not working
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, which xubuntu version?
<g3nt3lg1ant> i am using ubuntu
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, #ubuntu
<g3nt3lg1ant> yeah i know, just wanted to see if anyone can give me advice:knome
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, one some things we might be able to help, but afaik, the ways to fix sound in ubuntu and xubuntu differ a bit
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, or at least have different preferred solutions. so it's better to ask #ubuntu
<g3nt3lg1ant> okay thanks for the help. knome
<knome> g3nt3lg1ant, np. good luck
<djura-san> so
<djura-san> i have q: since i have no ways to install a1 to my pc is vbox and live disc testing okay?
<djura-san> btw is somebody leching xubuntu torrent here?
<knome> djura-san, those testing methods are needed and welcome as well
<knome> djura-san, escpecially live cd
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> i will do that (in few hours since somebody is leeching torrent right now)
<knome> :)
<djura-san> i will do the alternate disc testing but not now. maybe in beta1 :]
<knome> yeah
<knome> the guy by the nick charlie-tca is the right guy to ask things about testing
<djura-san> im interested in that version.
<djura-san> okay. my xchat log will have that in mind for me.
<djura-san> :D
<knome> :)
<knome> i lives in the states so expect online times by daytime in his timezone
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> right now it about 7-8 pm right?
<djura-san> or 10?
<knome> 7-8am more likely
<djura-san> a...
<djura-san> too early then
<knome> probably a bit
<djura-san> for nerds there is no such thing as early or late right?
<djura-san> :D
<knome> charlie usually does have some kind of sleeping rhytm
<knome> and he might not be online every day
<djura-san> lucky for him
<djura-san> oh... now there are 2 leches... my children are growing up :)
<djura-san> i should play some nwn to kill time
<knome> hehe
 * djura-san is going to fry demons with fireballs :]
 * knome is soon going to have a shower ...
<djura-san> knome, that works too.
<djura-san> :D
<djura-san> cast: Extended irc away status....
<Venim> anyone know why my screensaver won't work at all?
<Venim> it just never engages
<Venim> most of the time it just shuts off the monitors
<djura-san> venice do "ps aux | grep "gnome-screensaver" | grep -v grep" in terminal
<djura-san> *venim
<Venim> venim     6707  0.0  0.1 170884  4412 ?        Ss   Dec11   0:00 gnome-screensaver
<djura-san> so it works
<djura-san> now try this
<Venim> i knew i have it installed, it just never engages
<djura-san> what about "settings > screensaver" options?
<Venim> that's what i've been doing
<djura-san> xubuntu by default uses no ss (not on my fresh installation anyway)
<Venim> yeah
<Venim> its not listening to those settings
<djura-san> did you tried to change that?
<djura-san> aha
<Venim> here, let me try it again with a 1minute idle time
<djura-san> try
 * djura-san note to myself: ask for xscreensaver in 10.04
<Venim> yeah
<Venim> didn't work
<Venim> and last night it didn't even shut down the monitors
<Venim> i woke up and they were on
<Venim> o hmmm
<Venim> i can apparently upgrade gnome-screensaver
<djura-san> yeah... yesterday there was update
<djura-san> didnt try
<Venim> yeah, its not even kicking in at this point
<djura-san> huh
<Venim> hmmm
<Venim> maybe i'll just replace it with xcreensaver?
<Venim> hmmm
<djura-san> its the easiest choice but im thinking how to force gnome ss to use your settings
<Venim> maybe its a problem in my startup
<djura-san> maybe to load settings directly to your gconf?
<djura-san> startuP?
<Venim> like, the gnome-screensaver daemon
<Venim> ** (gnome-screensaver:4374): WARNING **: Failed to get session presence proxy: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<djura-san> not sure... did you changed anything?
<Venim> no
<djura-san> 1s
<Venim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195557
<Venim> that looks decent enough
<djura-san> let me see
<djura-san> stupid lag...
<djura-san> well you could do that. btw did you enabled gnoem services at xfce start? im not sure but maybe gnome ss is starting trought gnome-settings-daemon !?
<Venim> olook at that
<Venim> yeah, gnome-services are starting
<djura-san> huh... not sure waht to do next
<djura-san> *what
<Venim> well i replaced it
<Venim> and it seems to work just fine
<djura-san> why is is showing session manager error... Maybe its some permission error. did you asked folks at #ubuntu? Maybe somebody had same error
<djura-san> ?
<Venim> i'm using xscreensaver now
<djura-san> okay. still you *could* report that to #ubutnu if you have the time
<Venim> yeah
 * djura-san is bashing stupid keyboard becuse its making so many errors
<Shawn-> On Xubuntu how do I change settings to allow remote desktop viewing
<djura-san> Shawn-, you have to start vinagre: Start menu > Network > Remote desktop viewer
<knome> djura-san, too late
<djura-san> yeah...
<djura-san> ima goinng to boot xubuntu now. i ahve to do much things latter so now is the time to do it
<djura-san> wish me luck
<djura-san> :D
<djura-san> for starters it work...
<djura-san> >(
<djura-san> stypid layot
<knome> :)
<djura-san> btw knome since you and your team developing albatros there is on thing... you should lighten panels a little. they are too dark right now
<djura-san> just my 2c
<knome> that was one of the considerations then. i actually wanted them to be darker.
<knome> then==when we were finishing it off for karmic
<djura-san> are they now... what like: #222?
<knome> something like that maybe
<djura-san> ok
<knome> i would have wanted #111
<knome> ;P
<knome> or maybe #151515
<djura-san> then base colour should not be fff since it is like contrast ;)
<knome> the base color shouldn't be #fff
<knome> i think the panels are quite well balanced in terms of contrast
<knome> maybe there could be a hint more contrast
<djura-san> not base sorry. base is white
<knome> (just got told that some of the items are hard to see if you have a bad monitor/eyesight)
 * djura-san has very old monitor right now so it must be it
<knome> SiDi/dashua know more about this, you can contact them at #shimmer
<djura-san> its time to bother elementary dev (Dan right?) to  create dirs for xdg :)
<knome> djura-san, him or the shimmer team, so we can add them specifically for the (x)ubuntu package
<djura-san> so, where to report bugs? To #xubuntu-devel?
<knome> umh, launchpad
<djura-san> knome, yeah but if he creates this in his base package then all users of xdg thingy can use that :)
<knome> against xubuntu-artwork for now
<knome> djura-san, that's okay as well.
<knome> djura-san, but probably we're going to modify some of the icons anyway
<djura-san> okay. loader (mice) is not showing well at load...
<djura-san> also notifier is messed up
<djura-san> where exactly should i post bugs from a1?
<knome> well, kind of nowhere, but if somewhere, then launchpad
<djura-san> should i follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Testing then?
<knome> just notify us on #xubuntu-devel of the smaller things
<knome> yes, that's a good testing routine
<knome> but again, please ask charlie-tca. he can answer you better than me
<knome> i have to go now, i can't miss the next train
<knome> see you later
<djura-san> o/
<aliquerer> im considering installing xubuntu on my parents computer, have som questions though
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> shot
<djura-san> or something like that :)
<aliquerer> would any1 like to answer my questions? :P
<djura-san> what is the prob? tell us
<aliquerer> my father use kurdish fonts, mostly for reading but for writing also i think
<aliquerer> would ther eb e any problems doing so in xubuntu?
<djura-san> i dont think that there will be any problems. just use your language packs for that.
<aliquerer> ok is it difficult to getting it to work?
<djura-san> or you can just use keyboard map for keyboard layouts
<aliquerer> ok sounds good then
<aliquerer> right now i am sitting on ubuntu, and the live tv-programs wont work
<aliquerer> it just keeps loading
<djura-san> as for kurdish: see for your dad what he really wants. if you need only letters then use keyboard map for that. also i belive that there is xubuntu local tranlastion for kurdish :)
<djura-san> as for tv stations: how did you tried to load them ad in what program?
<djura-san> *and
<aliquerer> in firefox, the program runs i flash
<djura-san> btw use: setxkbmap ku to quickly set up kurdish keyboard (do that in terminal) ;)
<djura-san> did you have the latest flash?
<djura-san> *do you have
<aliquerer> dunno what flash i have how can i know?
<djura-san> hmmm
<djura-san> type in firefox address bar:
<djura-san> about:plugins
<aliquerer> ok
<djura-san> search for flash/shockwave plugins
<aliquerer> yeah it says Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> so
<djura-san> thats te latest version
<djura-san> *is
<aliquerer> ok :/
<djura-san> well im not sure now. does it starts at all? picture?
<djura-san> is your net connection active when loading that page?
<aliquerer> yes
<aliquerer> the page is loaded but tha loading bar in the screen keeps going
<djura-san> did you tried in other browsers? chrome maybe? opera?
<djura-san> maybe it requires java?
<aliquerer> dont know actually however maybe the site is just bad at the moment
<djura-san> maybe
<aliquerer> ill think i better check again later
<aliquerer> thanks for the help!
<djura-san> ;)
<plain> hey, im having problems with the livecd
<plain> i dont know what the login is >.<
<plain> lol!
<plain> i have been using 'ubuntu' username with no pass
<_Techie_> plain, that is the login for th elivecd
<djura-san> wow... 5 leches :)
<_Techie_> djura-san, why do you wish to test te alpha?
<djura-san> i dont know...
<djura-san> i love lts principes so i would like to be part of creation of that release
<djura-san> it will be the sys that i will keep at least 2y on my pc so...
<_Techie_> fair enough djura-san, but still alpha testing an OS is suicide
<djura-san> aon the top of that i dont see any point to leave testing just for devs since im using (and my friend, and his friend and some user in africa, australia, us)...
<djura-san> *on
<djura-san> _Techie_, i tried it today and it looks like (and apps are like) in 9.10
<djura-san> :)
<_Techie_> that would probably be because most of the upgrades havent been made yet, its only been 1 month and 13 days since the release of karmic
<djura-san> of course
<djura-san> :)
<djura-san> still in 10.04 i dont expect any radical change
<djura-san> ;)
<plain> _Techie_, its not working for me, logging into the livecd
<djura-san> plain, is there autologin? it should be so just wait 10s
<djura-san> try that way
<plain> ok
<_Techie_> or restart
<_Techie_> as i know the ubunut livecd for karmic recreates the user at boot, not sure about xubuntu though
<plain> i know this cd has a few errors while its booting
<_Techie_> thats the main reason why i stuck with jaunty for my USB linux
<plain> but when i check cd fordefects, it finds none
<djura-san> plain, did you check the md5sum for donwloaded iso file of xubuntu?
<djura-san> *downloaded
<plain> no but i got it from a xubuntu mirror.
<plain> but it installs on this laptop
<plain> so the cd definitely works
<djura-san> plain, that is not 100% certain unless you check md5sum
<plain> but ive alreadty installed it onto another pc, the same disc
<djura-san> that does not mean that the iso file is correct!
<plain> :\
<plain> it doesnt?
<djura-san> nope.
<djura-san> :(
<plain> well what does it mean then?
<_Techie_> if the md5 doesnt match then the disc is not a perfect copy
<djura-san> i dont know
<_Techie_> making it "defective"
<_Techie_> however a defective product may still function, however it will most likely not function properly
<plain> oh i see
<djura-san> plain, did you tried to let 10s in login manager to try autologin?
<plain> well, not yet
<djura-san> okay
<djura-san> :]
<plain> booting from a cd takes long :o
<djura-san> yes it does
<Sahkolihaa> Well, CDs have very low transfer rates. :)
<_Techie_> downloading and burning a new copy takes awhile, but if it gets the job done then its worth it
<Sahkolihaa> I usually burn images to a DVD - speeds it up a bit.
<plain> well i just built this new pc.
<Sahkolihaa> RW, of course.
<plain> from my old one, so it'd be unlikely for me to rebuild the old one again to burn a cd
<Sahkolihaa> I actually had to format a drive earlier due to some glitch in unmounting an external drive. :(
<Sahkolihaa> Thunar said the files I was copying over had copied, and it looked as if they had. So i went and unmounted the drive.
<djura-san> Sahkolihaa, i didnt know that. i use dvd rw for my distros...
<plain> bummer
<Sahkolihaa> The 160 drive then starting to go nuts with read/write errors.
<Sahkolihaa> Turned out it hadn't copied the files entirely.
<Sahkolihaa> corrupted the file systems on it. Format fixed it, thankfully.
<Sahkolihaa> system*
<_Techie_> wow, that sucks
<Sahkolihaa> Really have no clue what happened.
<djura-san> yeah... big time
<Sahkolihaa> Well, -how- it happened rather.
<Sahkolihaa> I didn't lose any data - got an 80GB just for backups. :)
<Sahkolihaa> Remember people - always keep a backup of your important files.
<djura-san> Sahkolihaa, thinking forward :)
<plain> lol
<plain> it autologged in
<plain> i feel superdumb now :D
<djura-san> no need to
<djura-san> :D
<plain> im alot more familiar with slackware and debian
<plain> even ubuntu-server
<plain> you know, terminal distro
<plain> *s
<djura-san> yeah... X is somewhat pain in the bu*
<plain> sometimes yeh, but i prefer xfce when using a window manager at al
<Venim> plain: archplz
<Venim> (ditch slackware)
#xubuntu 2009-12-13
<Breetai> Is there any decent documentation on how to setup xubuntu to work with compiz?
<Breetai> All I can find is stuff that is 18 to 24 months old.
<Guest10101> Eh, I need some help installing Xubuntu.
<echotone> I am having trouble installing/using any flavor of ubuntu. I used an alternate cd to al least get the os installed but it wont boot into it. any thoughts?
<echotone> I am having trouble installing/using any flavor of ubuntu. I used an alternate cd to al least get the os installed but it wont boot into it. any thoughts?
<Newbie-Widget> what u mean wont boot ?
<Colonel_Panic> hey
<Colonel_Panic> I just installed updates and now my sound is broken
<Balsaq> try removing an re-installing the sound card, if you have one...i am no expert, just my best guess...
<Fiah> I'm trying to install Xubuntu 6.06.1 on a PowerMac G3
<Fiah> But I get an error: pbbuttonsd failed
<Fiah> And then I'm just brought to a command prompt
<Chrysalis> hey, trying to install restricted-extras and it fails on trying to resolve a sourceforge mirror for mscorefonts. any idea how to fix this?
<pc-destop> hey fellas. i have a problem. i installed on kubuntu xfce, and now every time i go to ctrl+alt+F1 termianl window every username that i type in is incorrect? any suggestions?
<iflema> not as busy...
<iflema> in todays world they are low specs... i say puppy becasue it has a full 2.6.x kernel
<pc-destop> dsl doesn't have 2.6.x kernel full support?
<hatake_kakashi> the last I checked with dsl, it still uses 2.4.x kernel
<hatake_kakashi> yup
<hatake_kakashi> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=damnsmall
<pc-destop> what's the best server client remote desktop viewer for xfce?
<_Pete_> freenx
<pc-destop> _Pete_, and where can i get freenx, on their hompega if i wanna have .deb file it gets me to some file server http://packages.debianbase.de/
<_Pete_> but that also need nx-server to be installed
<_Pete_> anyway its imo superior remote desktop
<_Pete_> fast & secure
<_Pete_> pc-destop: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<pc-destop> I found a tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<_Pete_> I have always used the one from nomachine
<_Pete_> it works if you have ssh-server
<_Pete_> and then just install server/client packages
<pc-destop> uh, me stupid, do i even need to install any remote desktop program, if i will be using my xubuntu for server ?
<_Pete_> well
<_Pete_> pure ssh + some emacsing will do for that
<pc-destop> _Pete_, i used vine, it's better and simplier
<pc-destop> _Pete_, sory, it's not vine, it's vino :D
<Rascal999> xfce more light weight than gnome?
<pc-destop> Rascal999, yes
<Rascal999> pc-destop, ok
<didier> Hi.
<didier> I'm trying to test the live cd, but I have a very bad resolution.
<didier> How I can change it ?
<clawfire> hello everybody
<Fiah> I'm having trouble with a Xubuntu installation.
<clawfire> i've got some trouble with ndiswrapper after loading a driver, , when i make ndiswrapper -l my driver seems to be loaded but i've got "alternate driver: ssb) what does it mean ?
<cheeko> can ipm u knome
<cheeko> knome:
<knome> cheeko, ?
<knome> cheeko, please rather ask on the channel
<knome> cheeko, so others can follow and learn as well
<cheeko> knome:  u seem to define it as an sensitive yopic
<cheeko> yesterday
<knome> cheeko, oh, it's about the passwords?
<cheeko> yup
<knome> cheeko, then sure, feel free to pm me
<thevishy> hi guys
<likemindead> !hi | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nwadawg> hi guys
<likemindead> Are you lost, nwadawg? ;-)
<thevishy> i am using ubuntu basically thinking about trying xfce desktop , is it really worth the try ?
<thevishy> can i revert back to gnome if I dont like it
<nwadawg> not lost, converted to xubuntu last week
<thevishy> nwadawg, convertedd from ?
<nwadawg> Crunchbang
<likemindead> 0__o
<likemindead> Yes, thevishy, you can install the "xubuntu-desktop" package but it can be a bit wonky on top of an Ubuntu (GNOME) install.
<likemindead> I greatly prefer a fresh Xubuntu install.
<thevishy> i want a light weight desktop
<thevishy> gnome is kinda heavy
<nwadawg> likemindead: I'm still running #! on 3 machines, but main laptop & desktop are now xubuntu
<thevishy> what is crunchbang ?  which OS were u using earlier nwadawg
<nwadawg> ubuntu based openbox
<thevishy> aah
<SAngeli> Hi, how to install pwmanager (a KDE applicationo)? I fail to find it in applications. Please let me know
<SAngeli> also, does xubuntu come with system sound? I fail to play any sound and also to find sound settings.
<thevishy> how to add e17 to my repo please /
<likemindead> I still run Xubuntu, CrunchBang, & Mint, nwadawg. :D
<nwadawg> great :-D
<likemindead> !pulseaudio | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<SAngeli> thank you
<likemindead> Also, open Synaptic to search for pwmanager.
<SAngeli> likemindead, please can you help me finding what I need to install pwmanager? I fail to find it in the application install
<SAngeli> I do not find it
<SAngeli> I type "pwmanager" but nothing comes up
<likemindead> thevishy, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<thevishy> i am checking that one likemindead  :O
<likemindead> !synaptic | SAngeli
<ubottu> SAngeli: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SAngeli> likemindead, I know all of this, but still I fail to find pwmanager. Do you find it on your system?
<likemindead> Let me check.
<likemindead> I do not. :-\
<likemindead> Google for a .deb maybe?
<likemindead> Or a PPA repo?
<SAngeli> I will do some other reseach tomorrow.
<SAngeli> thank you anyway.
<slow-motion> hi
<knome> Cham, :P
<knome> Cham^2
<latenite> hello @ all
<latenite> i have problems installing a nvidia driver....can anyone help?
<CrimsonIdol> depends
#xubuntu 2010-12-13
<wizardslovak> hello ppl
<wizardslovak> can anyone help me to install ps3media server?
<moetunes> it's not something from the repos I gather? do you have a list of the dependencies it needs?
<schlaftier> Oh no, the weather panel applet stopped working
<schlaftier> (actually, it didn't -- my fault)
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> i have put a video card in my pc, and now xubuntu starts in terminal
<Arpad2> please can smb help me how to restore the graphical desktop?
<Arpad_2> hello
<Arpad_2> i have put a videocard nvidia 7600 gt into the pc, and now xubuntu start in terminal
<Arpad_2> please, can smb help me with this?
<charlie-tca> what card did you take out?
<Arpad_2> i had only intel graphics
<Arpad_2> with the motherboard
<Arpad_2> (I guess)
<Arpad_2> zhere was no card
<charlie-tca> Did you turn off the intel graphics on the bios or motherboard?
<Arpad_2> no
<charlie-tca> Some computers will not allow the new card to take over with the onboard graphics still in use.
<Arpad_2> i only put the card fisically to the proper slot
<Arpad_2> ok
<Arpad_2> I'm listening:)
<charlie-tca> You should look in cmos and see if there is a switch to turn on pcie or agp video as first option.
<charlie-tca> If I do not turn mine to the right slot, it will fail
<Arpad_2> ok
<Arpad_2> what is cmos?
<charlie-tca> When you turn on the computer, you get a message saying hit "del" or something to enter bios?
<charlie-tca> cmos and bios refer to the same thing
<charlie-tca> what kind of computer?
<Arpad_2> ok
<Arpad_2> so I should restart and enter the bios?
<charlie-tca> and see if there is a setting to turn on the video card instead of on the motherboard graphics
<Arpad_2> ok
<Arpad_2> I ran lspci | grep -i nv
<Arpad_2> ang it showed the video card
<charlie-tca> so?
<Arpad_2> so, it doent mean anything?
<charlie-tca> sure, it means the video card is in the slot
<Arpad_2> aha
<charlie-tca> it does not mean the bios let it be used
<Arpad_2> ok
<Arpad_2> :)
<Arpad2> I ve got back xfce :)
<subspider> hello
<subspider> how do i shutdown compiz
<subspider> ??
#xubuntu 2010-12-14
<deathman> hey all
<lighta> hi
<pteague> the number of possible things that can make something fail seems to increase with age
<charlie-tca> +1
<pteague> yay... finally got nvidia working with the newest kernel... & you know what my problem was?
<pteague> for some reason i had linux-headers installed for 2.6.32-21 & 2.6.32-25... but not for 2.6.32-26 >.<  so installed linux-headers-generic again & hopefully that will fix the issue for a couple of kernels...
<pteague> heh, & now i was freaking out because i couldn't get sound... & then realized i had my headphones turned off <.<
<narayn44> howdy
<joe847> .
<narayn44> ..
<ubuXubu> good morning Technicians
<Newbie>  hello...i`ve installed xubuntu 10.10 and the pppoeconf cmd doesen`t work... even in the live CD it says something like : /usr/sbin/pppoeconf: 523 : modconf : not found | unknown terminal : unknown | Check the term enviroment variable....
<Newbie> anyone knows why?
<Sysi> it's fixed in updates
<Sysi> try: export $TERM=xterm
<Newbie> in the live CD that doesen`t work.. besides.. i`ve managed to remove the pppoe and pppoeconf on my xubuntu instalation
<Newbie> but didn`t manage to add new packages from a disk
<Newbie> i`ve downloaded pppoe and pppoeconf from they site...and it doesen`t lewt me to add then in synaptic...and if i run them from the disk it shows some error...
<Sysi> you should install packages from repositories
<Sysi> if exactly right program isn't there, some alternative propably is
<Newbie> well...if i don`t have internet...i can`t install anything
<Newbie> only if , as repositories, is a CD
<Sysi> hum, i've never really used ppoe
<Newbie> btw..you said something about updates...
<Newbie> where do i get those?
<Sysi> internet problems are the hardest ones :P
<Newbie> keep in mind that i can`t update ( no internet)
<Newbie> so i should add the updates in another method..
<Newbie> in 10.04 this problem exists?
<Sysi> nope
<Newbie> with the pppoeconf
<Newbie> ohh...are there big gaps between the two releases?
<Sysi> different bugs
<Sysi> in 10.10 you could use xterm
<Newbie> btw... i`m new to linux... a few days testing distros ... i don`t know what xtrem is :|
<Sysi> another terminal
<Newbie> ohhh..
<Sysi> alt f2 and type xterm
<Newbie> well.. i`ll think i`ll go to 10.04 until i`ll find a way to solve my problem
<Sysi> LTS isn't bad solution
<Newbie> btw... i have a debian 5,0 dvd.. since xubuntu is debian based... should i be able to get those packages from that cd?
<Newbie> i can apt=cdrom add to add it to repositories
<Sysi> they propably aren't compliant
<Newbie> failed to fetch cdrom ... before this it shows me he is about to install them tho..
<Newbie> pppoe and pppoeconf tho..
<Newbie> ahh...nvm.. i`ll go for 10.04.. thx for the help anyway
<chmod> if you do that, you may aswell just install 10.10 :P
<chmod> lucid is fine, but maverick is where it's at
<Newbie> well..i`ve installed 10.10
<Newbie> pppoeconf doesen`t work
<Newbie> can`t manage to establish my internet connection
<chmod> hrmm, a bit beyond my expertise, but it is installed on mine, i'm just not really using it - dhcp ftw
<Newbie> well..you`ve probably updated and that was fixed
<Newbie> i can`t update since i don`t have an internet connection...
<Newbie> :D
<Newbie> i have 4 cables in my house..all run on pppoe
<chmod> heh
<chmod> and I guess you don't have pppstatus?
<chmod> it's a console-based PPP status monitor, i'm guessing it would have helped.
<Newbie> nope... i removed all ppp that ware in synaptic... and i got pppoe and pppoeconf from theyr site
<Newbie> thought i can add them
<Newbie> but i can`t add those 2 packages... it won`t let me
<chmod> :(
<chmod> someone will have a fix, it's just a matter of waiting for them to be active
<Newbie> ehh...don`t rly want to wait...anyway...c`ya later.. have to shut down this PC
<chmod> I just managed to get connected today, I moved house, so I spent the afternoon playing with my router
<chmod> later
<Newbie> thx for the help
<root_tiger> السلام عليكم
<root_tiger> الصلاه خلو عنكم الاوبنتو والكومبنيز والكلام الفاضي
<root_tiger> برب
<chmod> interesting.
<usre> hello
<usre> i need help by installing vmwareplayer
<usre> does anyone knows about kernel Headers in xubuntu
<usre> 10.10
<Thermi> just write
<Thermi> btw: i'm gone in a few mins...
<Thermi> :p
<Thermi> I have to go and buy some stoff
<usre> ok
<usre> ive installed corectly version 2.5.5
<usre> of vmwareplayer
<charlie-tca> I am sure we have someone that knows something about kernel Headers. Please ask your question, all on one line if possible. If someone does know, they will answer.
<Thermi> charlie-tca: exactly. :p
<Thermi> i'm away,,,
<Thermi> *...
<B-r00t> usre: why you not use VirtualBox?
<usre> when i start it with sudo vmplayer a popup will be open an quests for Kernel Headers 2.6.35-23-generic. i can select the path because the installer hasnt found the right one. but i dont for what im searching. i have installed these Headers. i tried to set /usr/src/xyz-generic ut it doesnt accept this
<usre> i have sessions as vmware from an windows vmware Workstation and wont use another program
<usre> the errormessage if i selected an wrong path is: C header files matching your running kernel were not found.  Refer to your distribution's documentation for installation instructions.
<charlie-tca> usre: type     uname -a     in a terminal, hit enter, and tell us what you get
<usre> 2.6.35-23-generic
<charlie-tca> and you did restart after installing the kernel headers?
<usre> hmm i think but im not shure
<usre> i restart now ok
<charlie-tca> it takes effect on the restart
<usre> i'll back in 2 minutes
<usre> so hello again
<usre> same error after sudo vmplayer
<usre> uname -a = Linux xubunetbook 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 10:18:49 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<charlie-tca> You installed the linux-image with the header, right?
<usre> i dont know -> linuxNewbee
<charlie-tca> I have never used vmware, myself. Virtualbox is much easier
<charlie-tca> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<charlie-tca> Perhaps the link there will help
<charlie-tca> !vmplayer
<charlie-tca> Next question, where did you get vmplayer from?
<usre> i search since hours into the internet and doesnt find what im searching for. but i try it thanks.  Directly from vmware.
<charlie-tca> Might be better to ask them directly how to make it work. It is not supported at all in Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<usre> ok i try the link and if this doesnt works i change to another distibution.
<charlie-tca> Okay. thanks
<usre> thank to you. :-)
<nicofs> I want to install Xubuntu on an ARM-Device (Toshiba AC100). I've managed to get a kernel that supports it, but it's nothing but the kernel as *.tgz, When I boot from it, all i get is a console. How do i add the Xubuntu installer to it?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu doesn't use arm builds yet
<nicofs> so no chance?
<charlie-tca> they will fail with it, I think
<charlie-tca> not yet
<nicofs> because afaik, 80% of ubuntu packages is available as arm...
<charlie-tca> We are hoping to get it working around the end of January
<charlie-tca> but ubuntu is not Xfce
<nicofs> i know...
<nicofs> so i'll repeat my question at #ubuntu...
<nicofs> (without the X, obviously)
<charlie-tca> What about installing the ubuntu arm image, and then adding xubuntu-desktop?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if it will work, but might be worth a try
<nicofs> there is a ready-to-use ubuntu netbook remix kernel... but i'd rather die - or continue using android - which is basically the same...
<charlie-tca> remix was replaced by http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/
<nicofs> that's what i mean... but changing the name doesn't improve the system...^^
<charlie-tca> It is the unity desktop. It won't really work with Xfce
<nicofs> charlie-tca: do you know how chroot works? if i just insert the usb key with the kernel, mount it, chroot to it and install ubuntu... would that work?
<charlie-tca> I don't know chroot at all.
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> anyone here?
<Myrtti> sure
<wizardslovak> i just turned pc on and i see my upper and lower taskbars are missing
<wizardslovak> both blinked at the start
<wizardslovak> but noowhere to find
<B-r00t> press Alt+F2
<B-r00t> and type
<B-r00t> xfce4-panel
<nicofs> wizardslovak: try "xfce4-panel" in a console...
<nicofs> oh... someone was faster...
<wizardslovak> ok got it
<wizardslovak> now id like to know why it happened
<wizardslovak> is there logs or something?
<wizardslovak> i dont feel llike to type that command everytime i start pc
<Myrtti> it was probably a glitch of some sort, I wouldn't start worrying unless on next boot it does the same
<Sysi> if you want to be sure, rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and save session on logout
<wizardslovak> Myrtti, after it happened first time , i restarted pc and same think
<wizardslovak> so i am sure it will happene again
<nicofs> wizardslovak: i happens sometimes. i've had that aswell... but after manually startin the panel and rebooting it was there after every reboot so far
<wizardslovak> ok thank you
<wizardslovak> ;)
<wizardslovak> i never used xubuntu
<nicofs> i learned to love it after ubuntu introduced "ubuntu one"...
<wizardslovak> hehe
<wizardslovak> i used to use kubuntu
<wizardslovak> and U-server
<wizardslovak> 2 days ago i decided i wont use windows nomore so xubuntu
<wizardslovak> ;)
<wizardslovak> love it so far
<Sysi> sometimes i feel lonely when i like kde 4-series
<nicofs> ^^ kde isn't as popular as it was, i guess...
<wizardslovak> dont get me wrong
<wizardslovak> i like kde4
<Sysi> i think kde is more popular than ever
<wizardslovak> i just felt like to get something new
<Sysi> but far from xfce's style
<wizardslovak> xfce is not really known as kde or gnome
<wizardslovak> i am actually thinking to use xubuntu as my home server
<wizardslovak> as i didnt find any ps3 media server which i can run from ubuntu-server terminal
<Newbie> hello....did anyone installed theyr pppoe connection in xubuntu 10.10? when running pppoeconf it shows this : TERM environment variable needs set. /usr/sbin/pppoeconf :523 : modconf : not found.
<Sysi> did you try it on xterm?
<charlie-tca> and the answer from asking the same question earlier
<charlie-tca> <Sysi> try: export $TERM=xterm
<Newbie> btw..tryed 10.04...it almost the same
<Newbie> brb...switching pcs
<charlie-tca> Newbie: 10.04 does not have the TERM variable issue
<Newbie> back...it worked.. it runs the pppoeconf.. tho it doesen`t pop up the fields for username/pwd/provider... like it did in ubuntu..
<Newbie> so any ideeas how can i put the username and password when it configures the pppoe?
<nicofs> Newbie: what are you doing exactly? connecting to internet via modem?
<Newbie> nicofs no... cable.. just that my ISP gives me an username and a passwor to connect
<Newbie> in wind XP it makes like a dial-up connection
<Newbie> when using pppoe
<nicofs> have you tried wvdial?
<Newbie> wvdial?
<Newbie> as my nick says...i`m new to linux...
<nicofs> a console-based program
<nicofs> 'sudo apt-get wvdial' in console...
<nicofs> Newbie: first run 'wvdialconf' in console after installation...
<Newbie> the package is not install..
<Newbie> and apt-get instal wvdial requires internet conection
<Newbie> installed*
<Newbie> as i said...when you run in ubuntu (10.10 for example) pppoeconf it lets you configure it and it asks you about your usename and pwd
<nicofs> http://www.xs4all.nl/~ernstagn/GPRS-HOWTO/GPRS-HOWTO-6.html#ss6.3
<nicofs> don't know if that helps
<Newbie> it doesen`t... as i said..i looks like dial up but it isn`t..
<charlie-tca> Newbie: do you have the network-manager applet in the upper right corner?
<Newbie> yes
<Newbie> tried at DSL to configure it
<Newbie> it just doesen`t work
<charlie-tca> right-click it and see if there is an option there
<Newbie> well..i have configure or edit ..smth like that
<charlie-tca> I'm starting a live cd to try and see if I can help you with that, then.
<Newbie> for posible networks to configure...cable/broadband/wireless/DSL
<charlie-tca> nicofs: Newbie can not connect to the internet until pppoeconf is set up
<Newbie> apreciate it charlie-tca
<Newbie> :D
<charlie-tca> no promises
<Newbie> don`t want to quit xubuntu just over some pppoeconf problem :|
<Newbie> it looks nice
<charlie-tca> try this Applications -> Accessories -> terminal
<charlie-tca> type     sudo pppoeconf
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> what did you get?
<Newbie> well..in that terminal i get ... TERM envirenment variable needs set. /usr/sbin/pppoeconf: 523 : modconf : not found.
<Newbie> you should get something similar on live CD... runing forever..
<charlie-tca> did the prompt come back or is it blinking on a blank line?
<charlie-tca> hit Ctlr+C
<Newbie> it says that over and over again
<Newbie> i did
<charlie-tca> should have a prompt again, then
<Newbie> i switched on xterm like sysi said..
<charlie-tca> type        export $TERM=xterm
<Newbie> i did
<sosaited> how can I change themes in Xubuntu jaunty?
<charlie-tca> now try it again
<charlie-tca> sosaited: Jaunty is no longer supported
<charlie-tca> You need to upgrade
<Newbie> yes...and it pops out that script
<Newbie> leting me know it fin my network card
<sosaited> charlie-tca, This is a LTS version..
<Newbie> hiting OK will make it load..
<Newbie> but it will not ask me for any username and password
<charlie-tca> Jaunty is not LTS
<charlie-tca> 8.04 was LTS, it is supported for 5 months yet
<Newbie> if you have an ubuntu live cd and type ppppoeconf in a terminal you`ll see that it lets you configure it
<sosaited> charlie-tca, I have 9.04
<charlie-tca> 9.04 is not LTS
<charlie-tca> sosaited: here are the supported versions now - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/
<charlie-tca> Newbie: you in 10.04 or 10.10?
<sosaited> charlie-tca, I am in 9.04
<charlie-tca> sosaited: you can see on the link that it is no longer supported
<charlie-tca> you need to upgrade to a newer version that is in the chart
<charlie-tca> Newbie: 10.04 or 10.10?
<Newbie> 10.10
<Newbie> 10.04 pppoeconf runs the same as pppoeconf in xterm in 10.10
<Newbie> tried to switch to 10.04 earlier thinking it will solve the problem
<charlie-tca> okay, booting 10.10
<charlie-tca> My Virtualbox is broken
<charlie-tca> too many cd's and vbox machines
<charlie-tca> heh, locked up natty
<charlie-tca> booting, slowly
<Newbie> i have time :)
<Newbie> hope you have too
<charlie-tca> booting
<charlie-tca> How bad can it get when you three systems break at one time?
<Newbie> it can be worse..always :)
<Newbie> i`m reading some forums..and some ppl said they managed to configure it form "edit connections" near the clock..using DSL
<Newbie> tried that a few times...and it is not working.
<Newbie> i`ve installed xubuntu in dual boot with XP and the internet is working on XP.. but on xubuntu it looks like a network cable is uplugged..
<charlie-tca> Do you use a static IP?
<Newbie> btw...i`m using an onboard LAN...
<Newbie> no..it`s dinamic..
<Newbie> each time i connect it switches
<charlie-tca> try it. right-click that arrow set if it is there, or network manager
<charlie-tca> then click DSL
<charlie-tca> then click Add
<Newbie> i did.. all that... wrote username..psw..provider...set it to PPPOE automaticaly
<charlie-tca> click apply
<Newbie> i did that also :D
<charlie-tca> it will try to find the connection
<Newbie> and it says disconected..
<Newbie> i have a PCI network card..should i try with that?
<charlie-tca> If it isn't doing anything, right click the network manager, left click enable Networking
<Newbie> it`s enabled
<Newbie> i checked that
<charlie-tca> disable it
<charlie-tca> then enable it again
<Newbie> 1 sec...have t run in the other room at that pc... but as far as i remmber ..i did that also
<Newbie> bbr
<Newbie> brb
<Newbie> back..
<Newbie> did that..and other stuff that i thought should work..
<Newbie> and ..nothing works :)
<charlie-tca> still here
<charlie-tca> found the right reference for this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE#Configuration%20by%20hand
<charlie-tca> how to create the file without the pppoeconf running
<Newbie> going to try
<Newbie> 1 sec
<charlie-tca> You have to do it using root, so hit ALT+F2, type gksu thunar
<charlie-tca> then use thunar to go     file system, etc, ppp
<charlie-tca> you can right click to create a new file, and can right click, open to edit the files you need to
<Arpad2> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | Arpad2
<ubottu> Arpad2: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Arpad2> the desktop background image appears only in black-white colours
<Arpad2> I think this is related to my new video card
<Arpad2> also the screensaver doesnt work :(
<Arpad2> instead of pics and graphics eror message come up
<B-r00t> do you have installed driver?
<Arpad2> & I cant open the synaptic's window
<Arpad2> B-r00t: I dont know
<B-r00t> type in terminal
<B-r00t> lspci | grep -i vga
<Arpad2> yestarday I made apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<B-r00t> go to system -> hardware drivers
<pcfreak30> Hello. I recently reset a friends linux password via root shell. Now I can login though command line, but not through the gui. it goes though, but kicks me back to the  login screen. Any Help?
<Arpad2> B-root : http://paste.ubuntu.com/543707/
<pcfreak30> No I am not breaking in, they forgot their pass, lol
<B-r00t> Arpad2: do you ahve any driver in system -> hardware drivers?
<B-r00t> have*
<charlie-tca> pcfreak30: so you are getting the gdm login screen repeating?
<Arpad2> B-r00t: I dont have that menu, under System no harware drivers is available
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: might be called additional drivers or something
<Arpad2> ok
<pcfreak30> charlie-tca, yes. its xfce. Its doesnt say login failure either. I did a "passwd aaron" in root shell via recovery boot entry.
<charlie-tca> pcfreak30: and you restarted the computer after changing it?
<pcfreak30> i typed reboot
<pcfreak30> and went normal
<Arpad2> charlie-tca,B-r00t: ok , it found sth which should be installed
<pcfreak30> its like the gui and cli are comflicting. i can login in a basic tty, not the gui though
<charlie-tca> pcfreak30: okay, we will wipe out some of the configuration settings to reset it
<charlie-tca> from gdm, you can go to a tty using CTRL+ALT+F1
<charlie-tca> login
<pcfreak30> yea
<pcfreak30> go into a tty
<pcfreak30> yea
<pcfreak30> i can login to shell
<pcfreak30> tip. the pc is accross the street, so ill be doing it from memory
<charlie-tca> okay.
<charlie-tca> going into /home/USER/
<charlie-tca> remove .cache
<pcfreak30> that a folder or file?
<charlie-tca> folder
<pcfreak30> k
<charlie-tca> If it still won't work, you go to /home/USER/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> note those dots in the directory
<pcfreak30> so. xfce caches the users pass?
<pcfreak30> that really sounds like a security flaw to me, tbh
<charlie-tca> remove the file in there called xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> Doesn't cache the password, but it jams up saving sessions sometimes
<charlie-tca> We never cache the password in the users home directory
<charlie-tca> but that will let you login through gdm again
<Arpad2> charlie-tca,B-r00t: however, the recommended driver is installed
<Newbie> charlie-tca i`ve edit the first file and created the 2nd file under the name RDS... i use : pon RDS and it says i must me a member of "dip" group to use that cmd
<charlie-tca> That's easy. go back in with gksu thunar, navigate to /etc/groups
<charlie-tca> edit the file to add yourself, carefully
<charlie-tca> or go in through Applciations -> System -> Users and groups
<charlie-tca> manage groups
<charlie-tca> find DIP, put a checkmark on your user name,
<charlie-tca> then you have to logout/login for it to take effect
<B-r00t> Arpad2: now reboot
<Newbie> oke..thx...going to try it
<Arpad2> B-r00t? I havent done anything yet , because the recommended driver is installed
<charlie-tca> was it already installed or did you tell it to activate it?
<Arpad2> charlie-tca: it was
<Arpad2> istalled already
<charlie-tca> B-r00t: next ?
<B-r00t> Arpad2: try to enable composing
<B-r00t> in window manager properties
<Arpad2> ok
<pcfreak30> charlie-tca, um i think the issue is it couldnt get through ecrypt. idk why but the home directory is encrypted...
<pcfreak30> so no way around that
<B-r00t> Arpad2: go to settings manager -> window manager tweaks
<Arpad2> thx:)
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> I enabled it
<B-r00t> enabled?
<B-r00t> ok
<charlie-tca> pcfreak30: it is the way the installation was done. that is an option
<B-r00t> try to change wallpaper
<Arpad2> B-r00t : black&white remains
<pcfreak30> charlie-tca, is there anyway to change the encryption pass when changing the system pass?
<B-r00t> :|
<Newbie> charlie-tca using "pon RDS" (aka pon dsl-provider) it only loads rp-pppoe and that`s about it..
<charlie-tca> pcfreak30: Not that I know of
<charlie-tca> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<charlie-tca> Newbie: I am at the end of my ability now
<Newbie> well.. thank you for your time and help..
<charlie-tca> Newbie: I would say to install UBuntu, add "xubuntu-desktop" and then remove the gnome stuff using pure xfce
<Newbie> i`ll try some ubuntu forums.. maybe i`ll find some answers..
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> That lets you get online the easiest, right?
<Newbie> sd fsr sd i remember when using ubuntu 10.10 ... after installing my video card i had 300x200 resolution and coudn`t change it :)
<Newbie> as far as*
<Newbie> i hope it won`t happen again..
<charlie-tca> that's easy to fix - install hardware drivers; then create the /etc/xorg.conf file with the right resolution
<charlie-tca> If the file exists, it gets used, but it does not exist by default
<pcfreak30> charlie-tca, so any way to change the pass that was used to encrypt the home directory?
<Newbie> btw..only that cmd line is all
<Newbie> ?
<Newbie> to pass from ubuntu to xfce xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> to add xubuntu to Ubuntu, use      sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<charlie-tca> then you here - http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<charlie-tca> and remove the extra stuff for gnome that you don't need anymore
<charlie-tca> pcfreak30: not that I know of
<charlie-tca> It should use the desktop login password to decrypt
<charlie-tca> and it doesn't know what that is anymore
<pcfreak30> charlie, yes. but if its decrypted and mounted, how can u change the key?
<charlie-tca> changing the password through Users and Groups should update the gnome keyring for it
<charlie-tca> Although I am not sure. Perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory tells?
<pcfreak30> it does nor
<pcfreak30> not
<crawler> hello.  is it ok to remove the cups package since i don''t have a printer?  it wants to take xubuntu-desktop with it!?
<Sysi> xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<crawler> i assume that means it's ok to remove cups..thank you Sysi
<crawler> so, removing libcups2 will basically bork my entire system?
<lostkid> Hello?
<charlie-tca> Hello, lostkid
<lostkid> I am having some issues with ubuntu 10.10 could you help?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<lostkid> When i put the CD for ubuntu 10.10 64 bit the screen comes up blurry as if not syncing and it will not allow me to install the full version of Ubuntu onto my machine, it will begin the setup process but end at the screen that prompts you for your persinal information such as name and the name of the computer with a username and password
<charlie-tca> Tried the 32bit version?
<crawler> so, removing libcups2 will basically bork my entire system?
<lostkid> I have
<charlie-tca> Sometimes downloading again helps too
<lostkid> Alright, i will redownload it and try again
<charlie-tca> !info libcups2
<ubottu> libcups2 (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - Core library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.2 (maverick), package size 220 kB, installed size 464 kB
<charlie-tca> sure, crawler
<lostkid> what worries me is i have downloaded and tryed both the 64 and 32 bit version. I was wondering if my system is not compatable with Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> crawler: take it back, it looks like it is optional, so it should be removable
<charlie-tca> lostkid: most likely you have hardware failing, then.
<lostkid> What kind of hardware?
<crawler> charlie-tca: when i try to remove it, it wants to take everything else with it.
<charlie-tca> video card or ram
<charlie-tca> crawler: then it will break it
<bergasche> i just bought the humble indie bundle and when i try to install revenge of the titans it says
<crawler> charlie-tca: okthanks, just making sure :)
<bergasche> unable to create `/opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music/einleitung.mp3.dpkg-new' (while processing `/opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music/einleitung.mp3'): No such file or directory
<lostkid> Thank you Charlie, i will replace the video card and test the ra
<charlie-tca> crawler: no problem
<charlie-tca> lostkid: You´re welcome. Good luck...
<charlie-tca> bergasche: are you installing using sudo?
<bergasche> i installed it with
<bergasche> sudo dpkg -i RevengeOfTheTitans-HIB-amd64.deb
<bergasche> oh wait
<charlie-tca> bergasche: don't know, then. Maybe something is wrong with the package?
<bergasche> i just created /opt/revengeofthetitans/full_length_music/
<bergasche> and it worked
<bergasche> very strange
<charlie-tca> So it is trying to create directories without using root. It is a package error
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: are you around?
<charlie-tca> yes
 * charlie-tca is hiding behind the screen, though :-)
<beardygnome> :-) what's the best way to review the xubuntu documentation docbook files?
<beardygnome> reading the raw xml isn't working too well for me.
<charlie-tca> beardygnome: you downloaded the bzr branch already?
<beardygnome> yeah, I've got the lucid and current branches, cos I wasn't sure wjich
<beardygnome> ..to review
<beardygnome> *which
<charlie-tca> should be able to use "yelp xubuntu-docs" I think
 * beardygnome will try that now
<charlie-tca> I could be wrong, but that is what I used to use
<charlie-tca> beardygnome: is there a libs directory in the docs?
<beardygnome> there's debian, desktop-guidem, scripts & start-page directories
<beardygnome> plus a Makefile
<charlie-tca> current doesn't have the html :-(
<charlie-tca> I will have to grab them then and see what is happening
<beardygnome> lucid doesn't seem to have the html either
<charlie-tca> hmm
<beardygnome> charlie-tca: I ran "make all" in the xubuntu-docs directory and that created a build directory with all the htmls in
<beardygnome> running "yelp build/index.html" seems to work and all the links are followed
<beardygnome> I'll have an better look later, but looks like I'm up and running.
<beardygnome> thanks charlie-tca, see you later.
<stygian> my sound isnt loud enough. how do i turn it above 100%?
<B-r00t> stygian: in terminal
<B-r00t> alsamixer
<B-r00t> if you use alsa
<stygian> tried that.. its already at 100%
<stygian> and im only using headphones
<B-r00t> PCM?
<stygian> master, headphone, speaker, pcm, all 100
<Sysi> see pulseaudio on xfce4-mixer
<stygian> 100%
<stygian> i remember in gnome i could go to like 150% or so
<stygian_> <Sysi> see pulseaudio on xfce4-mixer <-- anything after this? seems i peer'd
<MorphixNW> hello there room, I was hoping that someone maybe able to help me out
<MorphixNW> I have been using Xbuntu for sometime, but only for basic everyday use
<charlie-tca> great!
<MorphixNW> I would now like to use it as I would use windows (i am an IT pro), for things such as connecting to network shares and UNC connections etc
<MorphixNW> with Bindows I can do pretty much anything. even servers, etc, but xbuntu is a whole different kettle of fish
<stygian_> well if all else fails, mount -t cifs ;) as for all else, *shrug* for me its just a lighter-weight
<stygian_> system
<MorphixNW> in Bindows I would do "Start > run > \\machine_name\sharename"
<MorphixNW> can something similar be done in ubuntu?
<stygian_> in gnome you can, as far as xfce you could a) try it or b) google it
<charlie-tca> Most of what works in gnome will also work in Xubuntu
<MorphixNW> where is the "run" box? or can this be done in terminal?
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: Alt+F2
<charlie-tca> It can also be done in terminal, I think
<MorphixNW> if I enter "\\machine_name\share_name" into terminal it says "command not found"
<stygian_> thats not how you use the terminal. \\machine_name\share_name is not a command
<charlie-tca> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<MorphixNW> oh oh ok
<stygian_> or even a builtin.. you'd have to try 'cd \\machine...'
<MorphixNW> I dont want to share the internet connection, all my machines have that already, I want to view a windows share
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MorphixNW> I am running 10.10 on this particular machine
<Sysi> you could use gigolo too
<MorphixNW> so I can install samba along with SWAT and use a web interface to manage it?
<charlie-tca> that server guide should work for 10.04 and 10.10. there are not that many changes
<stygian_> swat will manage the shares but iirc it doesnt mount them. you'd have to do that with mount via a script or fstab
<MorphixNW> fstab mounting I can (I think) if its like mounting an additional hard drive, which I have done successfully
<stygian_> it is exactly like mountain a hard drive (same with mount command) only you use the smbfs/cifs filesystem, and \\machine\share\path as the drive
<stygian_> mountain?? i meant mounting haha
<MorphixNW> I have tried using fstab to do it in the past, however, it kept reporting an error
<MorphixNW> even tho I know the names etc where correct
<MorphixNW> I have just install samba and swat
<stygian_> fstab entry would be like: //machine/share /home/myusername/mount cifs auto 0 0
<MorphixNW> SWAT doesnt appear in my applications list :(
<stygian_> read about swat
<stygian_> it isnt an applicatino
<stygian_> it is a webservice type thing
<MorphixNW> this is where I get confused lol
<stygian_> (or was when i last used it, circa 2002)
<MorphixNW> how do I access it?
<stygian_> read the instructions.. google it.
<Sysi> terminal programs and daemons aren't in the menu
<stygian_> (hint: http://localhost:901)
<MorphixNW> thank you stygian
<MorphixNW> I am here because googling this one isnt working for me
<MorphixNW> google has worked for almost everything but this one I cant seem to get
<stygian_> what is it you want? create a share on linux or access one from linux?
<stygian_> creating a share: use swat. accessing a share: install samba and mount with smbfs/cifs fstype. \\machine\share becomes //machine/share
<MorphixNW> access a win32 share
<Sysi> (IMHO windows shares are pain to configure on windows too {7} i could try samba but i don't have any windows machines for testing)
<MorphixNW> ok Stygian let me conf fstab using your advice and if that fails can I post the error in here?
<stygian_> there should be no error so long as your network gets configured before it attempts to mount the share
<MorphixNW> I know the share works fine for other win32 based machines
<stygian_> just try mount -t cifs //machine/share /path
<Sysi> could be SMB too?
<stygian_> smbfs is deprecated
<MorphixNW> where /path being where I want it mounting?
<stygian_> yes
<MorphixNW> ok let me have a bash
<MorphixNW> hahah no pun intended
<stygian_> ;p
<stygian_> 44bsd-csh ftw
 * stygian_ hides behind something
<MorphixNW> say wot now? lol
<MorphixNW> if I do "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.100/WWW_root" it show me mount usage info
<stygian_> you didnt give it a path
<MorphixNW> rolls eyes and hides
<MorphixNW> mount error 13 permission denied
<stygian_> sudo
<stygian_> er
<stygian_> heh
<stygian_> should prompt for user/pass
<MorphixNW> it didnt and I did sudo
<stygian_> -o user=whatever,pass=whatever, iirc
<stygian_> or -o guest... iirc, and if its a guest type share
<MorphixNW> i had the share name wrong. however, it now only prompts for a password
<stygian_> then its trying to use your current username
<stygian_> if you dont want this, you have to use the -o user=user,pass=pass option
<MorphixNW> before the share info and mount point?
<stygian_> as in, mount -o user=user,pass=passwd -t cifs //whatever/blah /path
<MorphixNW> I think that worked
<stygian_> ls /path
<MorphixNW> YES YES damn effing right it did :D
<stygian_> :)
<MorphixNW> Thank you so very much stygian for the info and your ime
<MorphixNW> time*
<stygian_> np
<stygian_> np
<charlie-tca> !language | MorphixNW
<ubottu> MorphixNW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<stygian_> but if you wanna set up a share, all i can say, is.. have fun ;) swat is a major pain, imho
<MorphixNW> I can now place that command info the fstab to make it work everytime?
<stygian_> you dont put the command but you use the same info
<MorphixNW> yeah I got that part ;)
<stygian_> yes, thats how you can do it
<MorphixNW> I am happy now
<MorphixNW> I have so many more questions
<MorphixNW> not right now tho
<MorphixNW> I will frequent this channel I think
<MorphixNW> I can honestly say that I dont like to use a windows machine anymore, I have been using xubuntu for quite sometime as a media-centre and it has without a doubt converted me fully as I can do everything I would of previously used Bindows to do
<stygian_> yea, i dont much miss windows anymore
<charlie-tca> Can't say I used Windows since 3.1, myself
<MorphixNW> hahaha nice one tca
<charlie-tca> Glad you found something that works for you :-)
<MorphixNW> ubuntu most definately does
<MorphixNW> previously other flavours of linux has failed
<stygian_> windows wouldnt be so bad if it wasnt so vulnerable.
<MorphixNW> I second that, especially with 7
<stygian_> visit the wrong website, bam, you get a fake antivirus, fake cdrom driver, your sound hardware has vanished, and nothing works
<MorphixNW> lmfao so very true
<stygian_> i also like slackwrae and arch but as far as 'plug and play' out of the box not-having-to-mess-with-stuff, ubuntu wins
<MorphixNW> would you recommend ubuntu to replace windows 2003 on my server?
<stygian_> fwiw i actually like 2003, its slim, quick, and can use xp drivers
<MorphixNW> I like it also, but the costing is a b*tch
<knome> MorphixNW, please watch your language, even "starred"
<stygian_> yes, imho ms charges far too much for the basic essentials
<MorphixNW> sorry
<knome> MorphixNW, about the server question; i wouldn't say windows is good for any server, though there might be better distros if you are more experienced
<knome> i like debian on servers
<knome> and it's not even that far away from ubuntu... ;)
<MorphixNW> I know windows is far from the best for web hosting but I am unsure of a good alternative that isnt mission impossible to setup
<stygian_> yeah, id prefer any linux as a server
<stygian_> 2003 makes a good desktop though ^^
<stygian_> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql ....etc
<knome> MorphixNW, well, setting up a web server on top of xubuntu is pretty much one command + some minor configurating
<stygian_> and its all free
<MorphixNW> I would really like to make the switch for my server, however, I am a lil scared tbh
<stygian_> setting up apache is basically quite simple. be more afraid of vim ;) which you dont even have to use
<knome> MorphixNW, as long as you don't use the server for clients or production, and you have backups, there is no worries ;)
<MorphixNW> its the setup that worries me
<MorphixNW> only because its something new to me
<MorphixNW> as I dont wanna break my working web server
<knome> it's easy; "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin" should get you started
<MorphixNW> sounds easy
<knome> yup
<knome> then you have the server components installed
<MorphixNW> i will take the plunge tomorrow I think :)
<knome> then only copy files, import databases (if needed) and maybe do some configuration
<MorphixNW> will I be able to import my existing mysql db's?
<knome> yes
<knome> have you ever used phpmyadmin? it's a web interface for mysql
<MorphixNW> yes I have :)
<MorphixNW> makes it easy
<stygian_> i think text configs are quicker, easier, and more 'to-the-point' than most gui configs
<MorphixNW> sorry to be a pain in the behind, however, I cant seem to make this share mount using fstab
<MorphixNW> this is what I have in fstab "//192.168.0.100/WWW_root /media/WWW_root cifs administrator"
<MorphixNW> I am getting permission denied
<stygian_> what do you mean by 'administrator'?
<stygian_> that is not the user=username,pass=password format i showed you
<MorphixNW> your right its not, I am blind sometimes think that has worked now
<MorphixNW> all is working fine now, thank you once again
<stygian_> np
<MorphixNW> all i need to do now is make the USB and onboard nic work on this machine
#xubuntu 2010-12-15
<Guest904> hello pls my soundcard stoped working after doing an upgrade on xubuntu, anybody would pls help me?
<Guest904> hello pls my soundcard stoped working after doing an upgrade on xubuntu, anybody would pls help me?
<mefistofeles> hey
<mefistofeles> does xubuntu uses gnome volume applet? or what does it use?
<mefistofeles> it's for a friend
<sk8ergurl87_> hi everyone :) I have a question since I just installed Ubuntu
<sk8ergurl87_> ubuntu seems not to be detecting my microphone at all
<moetunes> sk8ergurl87_:  ubuntu or xubuntu ?
<sk8ergurl87_> ubuntu 10.10... im not sure which irc channel I should be in
<sk8ergurl87_> so I am sorry if i'm in the wrong one...
<moetunes> sk8ergurl87_:  in your irc client do /join #ubuntu
<sk8ergurl87_> ok thank you! :)
<charlie-tca> mefistofeles: xfce4-mixer
<mefistofeles> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<sergio_barbanegr> please i lots my audio after the upgrade of my xubuntu 10.04
<sergio_barbanegr> qhat can i do?
<gr8m8> check that there are sound modules being loaded with   lsmod | grep snd   in terminal
<sergio_barbanegr> thanks
<sergio_barbanegr> alright what should i do
<gr8m8> there were a few modules already loaded?
<sergio_barbanegr> i dont know
<sergio_barbanegr> i showed you through private whats shown
<gr8m8> why would you pm in such a quiet channel? and how could you not know how many there were?
<gr8m8> more then 5?
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_via82xx            20058  2
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> gameport                9089  1 snd_via82xx
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_ac97_codec        100646  1 snd_via82xx
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> ac97_bus                1002  1 snd_ac97_codec
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_pcm_oss            35308  0
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_mixer_oss          13746  2 snd_pcm_oss
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_pcm                70694  3 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_page_alloc          7076  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_mpu401_uart         5617  1 snd_via82xx
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_seq_dummy           1338  0
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_seq_oss            26722  0
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_seq_midi            4557  0
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_rawmidi            19056  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_seq_midi_event      6003  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_seq                47263  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_timer              19098  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd_seq_device          5700  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> snd                    54180  13 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> soundcore               6620  2 snd
<sergio_barbanegr> <sergio_barbanegr> this is being shown
<sergio_barbanegr> i dont really know
<sergio_barbanegr> i am not really good at this
<sergio_barbanegr> that is what is shown
<lighta> sergio_barbanegr, you should really use pastebin
<sergio_barbanegr> it was working fine i just did a general upgrade
<sergio_barbanegr> aja
<sergio_barbanegr> dont know just do not have any sound
<sergio_barbanegr> +and it was fine before
 * BALSAQ takes the long way home to....Xubuntu!
<nicofs> Does anybody know when there will be an ARM-release of Xubuntu?
<Sysi> when ubuntu want's to support it, if yet doesn't
<nicofs> afaik, 80% of ubuntu packages are ported to ARM already...
<iTruc> hi
<iTruc> how to mount shared folders in xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> !samba
<brot> iTruc: depends on the type of those shared folders.
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<iTruc> why windows ?
<iTruc> :)à
<iTruc> :)
<charlie-tca> perhaps you would then expand and tell us what you are trying to do?
<iTruc> to connect and mount a shared folder with VMware (yes it's a virtual machine)
<iTruc> so how to ?
<charlie-tca> I have no idea about VMware. It isn't supported in Xubuntu as far as I know
<brot> iTruc: vmware uses smb shares
<brot> so look in the vmware help what ip addres and what share name to use, and mount it like a samba share
<Deddly> Hello, I wonder if anyone can help with an audio problem I am having. Sound playback is crackly at best (sometimes just a buzz when I change settings in Mixer). The computer is an IBM Thinkpad T-22. Soundblaster Pro soundcard I believe.
<Deddly> Oh yes, and it's Xubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Deddly> Nobody has any ideas?
<leoquant> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Deddly> Thanks, I'll check it out, leoquant . I should also add that I have no audio issues using DSL on the same machine.
<leoquant> DSL= damn small linix Deddly ?
<leoquant> ix=ux
<leoquant> i have used it with OSS
<leoquant> (which is open sound system)
<Deddly> leoquant: Yes, that's the one.
<leoquant> but please check the wiki first Deddly
<Deddly> leoquant: I'm reading it now but so far it seems to be adressing sound not working at all
<Deddly> leoquant: I can't see anything there that seems to relate to my problem. You think OSS could help?
<leoquant> Deddly, i am not a sound specialist , maybe someone else in  this support channel
<leoquant> stay tuned
<Deddly> leoquant: OK, thanks for the help in any case.
<iTruc> [14:38] brot: iTruc: vmware uses smb shares <<--- ok thanks ;)
<iTruc> charlie-tca: know if someone ask the same question you know. :)
<iTruc> in the ubuntu software liv
<iTruc> library
<iTruc> what do i need to choose for a samba client ,
<iTruc> ?*
<iTruc> :)
<charlie-tca> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charlie-tca> Might be able to use gigolo too
<Morphix> can anyone assist me in making my onboard nic and USB ports work please? "lsusn" shows nothing even with a USB drive connected
<Morphix> "lsusb" even
<charlie-tca> what does lspci show for network card?
<Morphix> it only shows the nic thats I have put into the PCI slot
<Morphix> oh wait
<charlie-tca> Maybe you have to turn the onboard nic and the usb ports on in bios
<Morphix> no it does show the onboard I think
<Morphix> "00:14.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 08)"
<Morphix> but I am unsure if thats the card its showing twice
<Morphix> as everything else is VIA
<charlie-tca> Is that a wired and wireless both capable card, perhaps?
<Morphix> nope, as there is no wireless
<charlie-tca> 10.04 and 10.10 should have detected the card
<Morphix> how can I find out for certain?
<charlie-tca> probably plug the ethernet cable into it, remove the slot card, and restart the computer? Have you tried that?
<charlie-tca> When you right click the network manager in the top panel, does it show eth0 and eth1?
<Morphix> well when I first installed the system I had the cable plugged into the onboard however, when the install was complete I had no networking
<Morphix> no just eth0
<charlie-tca> Does the pci slot override the onboard?
<Morphix> no it shouldnt
<Morphix> thats only the case with graphics cards I believe
<charlie-tca> it did on older dell laptops
<Morphix> this is not a laptop
<Morphix> need a reboot hang on please
<Morphix> I can only see eth0 :(
<Morphix> I am running 10.10
<charlie-tca> lspci showed three ethernet controllers? or jsut the intel Pro 100 ?
<charlie-tca> s/jsut/just
<Morphix> just the install pro 100
<Morphix> intel*
<charlie-tca> Then the onboard is not showing up at all
<Morphix> it would seem not
<Morphix> but it is enabled
<Morphix> as when I connect a cable it lights up
<charlie-tca> that pro100 must be the PCI card
<Morphix> yes
<Morphix> so howcome I cant see the onboard one or anything for USB?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, unless there is a bios setting to turn them off/on
<Morphix> it is defo enabled in the bios
<Morphix> i will power down and double check just to be 100%
<charlie-tca> I am at a loss, maybe someone with more knowledge will come along with more answers
<Morphix> ill be back in 5mins
<Morphix> charlie-tca: I am fool, they was both disabled in the bios, I am just glad that I took the time to double check
<Morphix> but thank the load its now working :D
<Morphix> thank you for your help
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> Glad you found it
<Morphix> this channel is great I must say
<Morphix> anyone needing help should come here first
<Morphix> ;)
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<Morphix> I have lots of things to get working, but I dont wish to annoy you with lots of questions
<charlie-tca> As long as you are patient, it is okay to keep asking for help
<charlie-tca> Any of else will answer if we think we can help
<Morphix> I am a newbie, but I have managed to make most things work, however, some of the finer detail stuff I cant workout
<charlie-tca> I know that feeling
<charlie-tca> I off to a meeting now
<Morphix> chow for now :)
<Morphix> ty
<Morphix> on Bindows I used Skype-Mate alongside Skype in order to use my VOIP phone work with Skype, however,  on ubuntu I can install Skype without a problem, but there doesnt appear to be a skype-mate for ubuntu
<Morphix> is there anyway I can use my USB telbox on ubuntu with skype?
<charlie-tca> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<Morphix> USB telbox is a simple PSTN to USB converter, which converters any PTSN phone to a USB VOIP phone
<Morphix> Skype is easy, however, a Ubuntu equivalent of Skype-Mate is the problem
<charlie-tca> ubuntu skype-mate
<Morphix> is there one of those?
<Morphix> apparently so
<Morphix> sudo apt-get install skype skypemate
<Morphix> Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<charlie-tca> Try ekiga instead
<charlie-tca> skype works, ekiga is supposed to be similar to skypemate
<Morphix> is there a kinda skypemate for that or something alike that will allow my VOIP phone to work?
<Morphix> aye ok
<Morphix> let me try that
<Morphix> nice "Need to get 37.5MB of archives" lol
<MorphixNW> can I register my nick on here so I can keep it permenately?
<charlie-tca> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<charlie-tca> well!
<MorphixNW> ty ill read and reg
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<MorphixNW> ty charlie-tca I am now registered I believe
<charlie-tca> Great!
<MorphixNW> I will frequent this channel and contrib where possible
<charlie-tca> We welcome any help here.
<MorphixNW> :)
<MorphixNW> its been years since I used IRC properly
<MorphixNW> although I used to little else lol
<charlie-tca> It will come back. It just takes time
<MorphixNW> it all seems fimilar once someone points me in the right direction
<charlie-tca> heh, we can do that
<MorphixNW> I couldnt even workout how to join a channel lol
<MorphixNW> "/join" seemed too simple to forget once I worked it out hahaha
<charlie-tca> +1
<MorphixNW> how many bosses so to speak are there on this channel?
<charlie-tca> There are usually three or four channel ops around.
<MorphixNW> sounds good
<MorphixNW> I dont like there being too many tbh
<charlie-tca> We try to let it be self-policing, as much as possible
<MorphixNW> thats a very good way of working IMHO
<MorphixNW> god only know what network/channel I used to use, but it has been maybe 5yrs :P
<DBeets> How would I go about setting my default browser without using the xfce settings manager?
<DBeets> I'm having trouble getting chrome set as default
<MorphixNW> Cant you do that within the browsers preferences?
<MorphixNW> I am sure thats how I did it
<DBeets> well when I start chrome it asks to be set as default and when I say yes it apparently doesn't take
<MorphixNW> try doing it within the preferences
<DBeets> I tried setting it in the settings manager but that doesn't take either
<MorphixNW> see if that makes a difference
<MorphixNW> could remove the other browser?
<DBeets> The thing is the other browser isn't installed. I copied my /user folder from another machine and now it wants to use chromium
<MorphixNW> hmmm
<charlie-tca> You can't use xfce settings manager?
<MorphixNW> possibly remove the "chromium" reference from the said folder, otherwise I am unsure but someone will help
<DBeets> charlie-tca: no, I tried manually entering /usr/bin/google-chrome in the preferred applications setting but it doesn't take
<charlie-tca> check in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml for anything that might be setting it?
<charlie-tca> Also look in ~/.cache maybe? just guessing, but those two files control most of the settings
<MorphixNW> I have installed ekiga in order to try and make my VOIP phone work,, Ekiga does seem to work fine and it does detect my phone, however, its not the skype client I was expecting?
<MorphixNW> reading forums suggests that Ubuntu does not support VOIP phones too well if at all, I really hope this is not the case
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't use one
<MorphixNW> its a must for me
<MorphixNW> skype works fine
<MorphixNW> hows about a touchscreen on Ubuntu?
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW woooo... wacom?
 * dr4c4n droolz...
<MorphixNW> dt4cn: excuse me?
<dr4c4n> you said hows about a touchscreen on Ubuntu... imagine running ubuntu on the new wacom touchscreen
<dr4c4n> I was just dreaming
<dr4c4n> :)
<MorphixNW> hahaha :)
<MorphixNW> well the touch seems to be recognised, however, it badly needs calibrating
<MorphixNW> is there a package to do this?
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: calibration of touch screen package, none that I know of that does it automatically
<dr4c4n> one sec.. I'll check my sources..
<MorphixNW> manually?
<dr4c4n> ts_calibrate?
<MorphixNW> do i need to install that?
<dr4c4n> or elotouchscreen
<dr4c4n> I would assume so, you can try them out
<dr4c4n> the other one I've found with rudimentary skillz
<MorphixNW> E: Unable to locate package ts_calibrate
<MorphixNW> E: Unable to locate package ts_calibrate
<dr4c4n> is evtouch_current
<MorphixNW> E: Unable to locate package elotouchscreen
<dr4c4n> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/ts_calibrate.1.html
<MorphixNW> apt-get install evtouch* worked
<dr4c4n> :)
<dr4c4n> I just searched the forums, and rudimentary google search
<dr4c4n> so what is this touchscreen that you're calibrating?
<dr4c4n> is it a wacom?
<dr4c4n> I <3 the new wacom's
<dr4c4n> gah.. /me droolz
<MorphixNW> god knows, its branded RichPOS
<dr4c4n> oh now.. I'm dreaming again
<MorphixNW> FEC
<dr4c4n> RichPOS FEC - ooh a part of a Point of sale system?
<dr4c4n> now that's kewl stuff..
<MorphixNW> it was yes
<dr4c4n> wha.. cool
<MorphixNW> would be if it would work lol
<MorphixNW> works fine on Bindows
<dr4c4n> lol
<dr4c4n> windoze...
<MorphixNW> Microsucks yeah
<dr4c4n> oh all hail the proprietary drivers..
<MorphixNW> the drivers are working on here I think
<MorphixNW> just off calibration
<dr4c4n> excuse me a moment, while I record all the customers debit and credit card numbers
<dr4c4n> lol
<dr4c4n> sweet :)
<MorphixNW> ;)
<MorphixNW> I install that evtouch
<MorphixNW> but no idea how to use it lol
<dr4c4n> lol
<MorphixNW> nothing in the apps menu
<dr4c4n> man evtouch
<dr4c4n> cmd line?
<dr4c4n> perhaps
<MorphixNW> no man entry
<MorphixNW> evtouch: command not found
<dr4c4n> crudites
<dr4c4n> one sec
<MorphixNW> ?
<MorphixNW> ok
<dr4c4n> searching for stuff is fun on the train
<MorphixNW> haha something to do at least
<dr4c4n> except I'm sharing all my bandwidth with all of these other people running windoze
<dr4c4n> and os X
<dr4c4n> it's fun to see what everyone has in their shared folder
<dr4c4n> for the first half hour
<dr4c4n> then it's kinda boring
<dr4c4n> still doing the search one sec
<MorphixNW> lmfao loving it mate
<scifi> hi, yesterday i moved the default panel from the top of the screen to the bottom, today when i logged on the panel is still at the bottom, but the applications, places etc menus have gone!! how do i get them back???
<charlie-tca> Add them using "add to panel"
<charlie-tca> the menu will be named xfce menu, but is the same as applications
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: http://www.nextabyte.com/support/touchscreen/Touchscreen_HowTo.pdf ?? perhaps this might help
<dr4c4n> oops 404 one sec.
<MorphixNW> ty let me try that
<MorphixNW> oh no
<dr4c4n> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-447535.html
<MorphixNW> ty
<dr4c4n> there's an sh script on there..
<dr4c4n> also touchkit? for linux?
<MorphixNW> 404 on the sh script
<dr4c4n> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mandriva-linux/86066-touchscreen-calibration.html
<scifi> charlie-tca: thx thats what i was looking for, altho like u say its got a different name, also need to find the 'places' menu
<charlie-tca> right-click the word xfce, left-click properties and change the name to Applications
<scifi> charlie-tca: yeh, just worked that out, cheers tho :)
<charlie-tca> places is the same thing, add to panel, places
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: any luck?
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: also there has to be some documentation on that first thing you downloaded and installed somewhere.. ubuntu forums is a good spot, you can also try googling the name of the package too :D
<Deddly> I'm having an audio problem. Sound playback is crackly, popping at best (sometimes just a buzz when I change settings in Mixer). The computer is an IBM Thinkpad T-22. Xubuntu 10.04 LTS. DSL works fine though. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<MorphixNW> phone call mate hang on
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: np
<scifi> cant seem to get them to move to left side of panel even tho i have it set there :/
<charlie-tca> add a spacer or separater to the panel
<eaglewatch> Hi, why the UNlock button does not work in my Xubuntu 9.10?
<charlie-tca> you have an Unlock button?
<TheSheep> eaglewatch: what's that?
<dr4c4n> I want one
<scifi> thx,  but i think it was because i had them set to fixed position ;/
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, if i try to change the date for example I have to unlock it...
<eaglewatch> ok?
<dr4c4n> eaglewatch: ah, so this unlock button was added when you upgraded? or it is just there? I've never seen an unlock button
<TheSheep> eaglewatch: you mean in system settings?
<TheSheep> eaglewatch: how exactly it 'doesn't work'?
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, yes... in the system setting
<TheSheep> eaglewatch: any error message?
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, if I click--- NO ACTION :(
<scifi> charlie-tca: thx for the help, still not QUITE right, gonna close xchat a min...
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: I am still struggling
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n: if I click--- NO ACTION :(
<charlie-tca> TheSheep must be wearing the invisibility cloak today? ;-)
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: dw about me, sort the others out, Ill still be here
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n,any idea?
<dr4c4n> have you tried right clicking / changing whatever setting that you are trying to change
<dr4c4n> ?
<dr4c4n> barring that, have you looked in the log files for any error messages?
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, how can I do?
<dr4c4n> I used 9.10 for a while (when it came out) the only lock / unlock I remember wasn't a part of the actual XFCE interface
<dr4c4n> well try right clicking on the unlock button to authenticate??
<dr4c4n> or what are you trying to do?
<eaglewatch> right click-> no actiom
<dr4c4n> are you trying to change the clock or settings, and it's not unlocking for you?
<eaglewatch> correct
<charlie-tca> tried left-clicking it?
<eaglewatch> and also LOGIN SCREEN
<dr4c4n> you are on the login screen?
<eaglewatch> charlie-tca,  sure
<dr4c4n> good one charlie-tca
<eaglewatch> no.. i try to changelogin screen setting (i am already in my desktop)
 * charlie-tca just thinking that right-click almost nevers does what he wants
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: that's because some evil gnome always changes your right click settings right before you use it
<dr4c4n> ;)
<dr4c4n> change login screen setting, and it's asking for authentication / there's a lock / unlock button there correct?
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, so? I have no idea...
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, yes you are right :)
<dr4c4n> eaglewatch: uno momento.. looking up this is xubuntu 9.10 correct?
<eaglewatch> dr4c4n, yes
<dr4c4n> eaglewatch: have u read this forum post: http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1308700&rct=j&q=xubuntu%209.10%20change%20login%20screen%20setting%20lock%20unlock%20button&ei=MBEJTeKmLcrGswbom5WUAw&usg=AFQjCNG-hGOYo6Eq22QknpM8QMYvfUIrQA
<eaglewatch> not yet
<dr4c4n> perhaps might be an idea, depends on what you want to do with that login screen, but I think it might point you in the right direction :)
<eaglewatch> ah ok....
<eaglewatch> thanks a lot
<eaglewatch> now I read ok?
<dr4c4n> eaglewatch: best of luck, you should try the latest version ! :)
<eaglewatch> ok
<eaglewatch> :)
<eaglewatch> ciaoooo!
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: we should write a gnome-do wrapper for all of your right click functionalities :) and call it evil-gnome
<charlie-tca> don't really think we need it. Besides, there are many changes coming in xfce4.8
<dr4c4n> was making a funny ;) but that's alright :) Looking forward to the next version
<charlie-tca> Next version is way more fun to try and make things work! ;-)
<Guest44846> hey guys i just installed xubuntu and i can't see my other drives
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: next version is way more fun to break, and then try to make things work :)
<Guest44846> -freebird
<charlie-tca> dr4c4n: that too! :-)
<charlie-tca> Guest44846: are they linux drives or windows drives?
<Guest44846> does anyone know how to fix this issue
<Guest44846> both
<Guest44846> 3 drives 2 windows and 1 linux
<charlie-tca> I would guess you have to mount them
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: it's like getting holiday presents and randomly plugging them in to see if they'll play nicely with the latest version of xubuntu...
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> !samba | Guest44846
<ubottu> Guest44846: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dr4c4n> ah with the mounting, and the chrooting
<Guest44846> how can i mount them they aren't seen even in ect/media
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: where do you get a list of these nice preformatted messages?
<dr4c4n> Guest44846: check ur dmesg to see what device your hard drive is, then you need to know your partition table info
<dr4c4n> guest44846: fdisk will help, but be careful not to change the partition table, just find out what they are named
<charlie-tca> dr4c4n: I get them from http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: thx -- will peruse at my leisure
<charlie-tca> Don't need all of them, there are only a few I use
<Guest44846> great i didn't think i would have a issue with the drives not showing so i didn't pay attention to the drive tables
<Guest44846> ok fdisk  got ya
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: for what it worth I dont think Ill bother with this touchscreen
<dr4c4n> Guest44846: yeah, it's not such a big deal, you can look at it now while either on livecd or in your ubuntu install :)
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: oh noez, don't give up now!!!
<dr4c4n> if ur going to put windows back on it, and somehow use it that's cool
<dr4c4n> if it's going to the dump.. u could mail it to me ;)
<MorphixNW> it would be nice, but jeez this one seems hard
<MorphixNW> lmfao
<MorphixNW> neither, sticking with ubuntu, but just not using the touch part of the screen
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: maybe you need wine for that part of things
<charlie-tca> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest44846> i ussually run ubuntu instead but looking for another alternitive before they screw it up by taking away the gnome interface
<dr4c4n> nothing is too hard..
<dr4c4n> yes, was going to suggest wine, and then see if you can see the underlying commands to have it working in windows
<dr4c4n> guest44846: that doesn't necessarily screw it up
<dr4c4n> you can install gnome :D
<dr4c4n> if u really wantz it
<Guest44846> lol i have no ideal how to
<charlie-tca> Guest44846: Xubuntu and Xfce don't make it quite as easy to configure. But you can make more changes with it, too. ;-)
<MorphixNW> If I cant run it natively then I wont use the touch at all
<charlie-tca> You can also use "classic desktop" session at login instead of unity in Ubuntu
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: awe... too soon gave up too soon! :) you can doooo it
<MorphixNW> your right dt4c4n but for today ;)
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: seems like a holiday project to me
<dr4c4n> :D
<MorphixNW> it will bug me until it works
<Guest44846> btw how do i cange my name in here to something other than guest
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: now that's the spirit
<dr4c4n> Guest44846: depends on ur irc client
<charlie-tca> !nick | Guest44846
<ubottu> Guest44846: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: right now I would much prefer to make my VOIP phone work with skype
<charlie-tca> Well, at least this part - use /nick newnick
<Guest44846> ty
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca has got the factoids down pat :)
<Guest44846> !nick freebird
<charlie-tca> Took me two years to learn that one
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: good luck with that :) you'll get it I'm sure
<charlie-tca> Guest44846: / instead of !
<MorphixNW> I need a ubuntu equivalent to skypemate
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: I want to figure out how to install and setup an asterix box
<MorphixNW> which interfaces the VOIP phone with skype
<freebird> ty that worked
<MorphixNW> that I can do :P
<charlie-tca> w00t! You did it :-)
<MorphixNW> FreePBX is awesome
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: not to mention a whole bunch of other side projects that I want to work on too, but I first have to finish my current "Project"
<MorphixNW> lol I have lots too
<freebird> how would i switch interfaces when the new ubuntu comes out back to gnome
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: like a linux powered CCTV system
<dr4c4n> oh boy I'm going to go offline in about 1/2 hour
<dr4c4n> oooh sweet
<dr4c4n> :D
<dr4c4n> there's a really awesome linux program for doing security cam setups
<MorphixNW> and a door lock release Ubuntu controlled of course ;)
<dr4c4n> one sec.. lemme find that link..
<charlie-tca> freebird: just add it to Xubuntu using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dr4c4n> gah.. rfid lock
<dr4c4n> want !
<charlie-tca> Then you pick the session you want when you login
<freebird> ty charlie you guys are great ty for allowing me to ask noob questions .
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: Zoneminder
<charlie-tca> That's why we are here
<MorphixNW> no such thing as noobs, just beginners :)
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: I had trouble with the hardware, the software was easy :)
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: nice :)
 * charlie-tca figured it was "people with knowledge, and those who want to have that knowledge"
<MorphixNW> I have a 4port S-VIDEO card, but I couldnt make it work
<freebird> lol i'm good at both ussually but its the cmds i can't figure out
<dr4c4n> yes you could.. you made it work right :)
<dr4c4n> no such thing as can't make it work
<dr4c4n> unfortunately it's just the amount of time it takes to find out how to make it work
<MorphixNW> very true
<dr4c4n> freebird: feel welcome, be polite in asking questions, and people are open to helping others :)
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: dont you need to go offline? lol
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: as I said 1/2 hour :D
<dr4c4n> I have another 1/2 hour before I get to my destination on the train
<dr4c4n> until then ur stuck w/ me
<MorphixNW> hahaha sounds good
<MorphixNW> any chance of some assistance with this skypemate thing?
<dr4c4n> skype and the voip phone ?
<freebird> i have noticed lol i like the support better for xbuntu better than for ubuntu i spent 2 hours trying to get someone to answer my question in ubuntu irc and first 5 min yall had answered several
<MorphixNW> :)
<dr4c4n> freebird: don't tell our secrets to anyone
<MorphixNW> just send them to this channel ;)
<charlie-tca> it is only because #ubuntu has so many users in the channel. We are much smaller here
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: no no no :D don't do it, don't go there :) lol (just kidding)
<MorphixNW> :P
<dr4c4n> ok the skype voip phone
<MorphixNW> yes please
<dr4c4n> sip software?
<MorphixNW> "lsusb" shows "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 6993:b001 Yealink Network Technology Co., Ltd. VoIP Phone"
<MorphixNW> I wanna be able to use it with skype
<dr4c4n> yes perhaps you need to link it using some sort of sip software
<freebird> Lol even thou i don't like the x versoin as much due to a few issues i'll probaly switch for the fact i can get help if i do need it and the few things i know how to fix i might be able to help others
<MorphixNW> ekiga?
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: http://www.nch.com.au/skypetosip/ - this looks like a commercial solution
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: ekiga does recognise the phone, however, how does one link that to skype?
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: i'm sure there's gotta be FOSS software somewhere that does something similar
<MorphixNW> must be one would think
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: that "uplink" software is win32?
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: yes but as you can see, it can do the connection.. you just need to find the open source alternative
<dr4c4n> :)
<MorphixNW> ;)
<MorphixNW> google it is :P
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: if it exists for windoze one hopes there's something in FOSS, as I said above
<MorphixNW> well skypemate is an app that links the phone to skype, however, skypemate is not FOSS
<dr4c4n> ah, well then it should have tech support
<MorphixNW> maybe this http://zhink.com/site/main/index.php/20071022skype-to-sip-gateway-personal-edition/
<dr4c4n> lol ;) (just kidding)
<dr4c4n> um. you can try it
<dr4c4n> I was just thinking that is how you would link it
<MorphixNW> it claims to be a sip to skype gateway
<freebird> once i get gnome installed i have to reboot to make it take changes?
<dr4c4n> otherwise there should be more information on how to connect your voip phone to skype directly, on their site or some such thing..
<dr4c4n> freebird: most likely
<freebird> ty dr4c4n
<MorphixNW> oh no no, its a tar.gz
<dr4c4n> freebird: generally when doing systemwide changes, it's a good idea to reboot :)
<dr4c4n> freebird: your computer will thank you for it
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: ah, well then.. time to extract, make and make install somewhere ur not afraid to break something :)
<freebird> :P yeah i learned that with windows and ubuntu
<dr4c4n> windoze... oh brother..
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n, there is no make file
<freebird> yeah been a computer tech for 10 years and supported winblows
<MorphixNW> freebird: ditto
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: how does it ask u to compile? ./configure? it should be in the readme
<MorphixNW> there is no readme lol
<freebird> that is part of the reason i have started using linux i wanted a challenge something i didn't know inside and out
<dr4c4n> oooh lulz.. baaad baad programmers..
<MorphixNW> no ./configure either
<dr4c4n> freebird: I got frustrated with having to clean out my computer every three months.. which I do now every six when the new released version comes out
<MorphixNW> crap thing
<dr4c4n> lol
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: link?
<MorphixNW> http://zhink.com/site/main/index.php/20071022skype-to-sip-gateway-personal-edition/
<dr4c4n> lulz
<freebird> lol spyware? adware ? viruses?dr4c4n
<dr4c4n> did u read the adverts on the top of that page...
<MorphixNW> hahahahaha
<MorphixNW> have now
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: check out sippyskype
<dr4c4n> yuck.. some ppl should learn how to design websites... just like learning how to write powerpoint presentations.. this is pretty damn ugly
<dr4c4n> http://www.bloged.co.uk/archives/001839.php
<dr4c4n> someone give me a shot of decent brain thinkage
<MorphixNW> seconded
<MorphixNW> Epson SX115 on Ubuntu with scanner working
<MorphixNW> ;)
<freebird> how do i change font color or talk directly to the person in chat here
<MorphixNW> printer is easy, albeit slow to actually begin printing
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: congrats :)
<MorphixNW> but simple-scan doesnt see the scanner
<freebird> what type of printer is it
<MorphixNW> EPSON SX115 all-in-one
<freebird> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=06c040711e1b1db2adc834b10a35e5e6&t=1340875   might help you
<MorphixNW> freebird: ty
<freebird> np bro i have had my far share of issues in ubuntu with our 4 wireless all in one printers
<freebird> pulled my hair out for a week trying to fix all of them
<MorphixNW> freebird: it seems from that link that its possible to make the scanner work or the printer, but not both together
<freebird> sorry bro i'll see if i can find a solution for you i'm waiting on gnome to install anyway
<MorphixNW> dont worry, no rush
<MorphixNW> would be nice to have, but not a problem
<freebird> how do you make your text to me red
<MorphixNW> this VOIP thing is the thing on my brain rightnow
<dr4c4n> freebird: enter in the name of the person
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: has VOIP on the brain
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: it's a condition really
<dr4c4n> :D
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: Bahaha I didnt even know that I was doing that lol
<charlie-tca> freebird: it also depends the irc client. Xchat assigns colors on its own
<freebird> any / before the name of the person
<MorphixNW> is xchat the best one for ubuntu?
<freebird> i'm using the defualt xchat
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: yeah, you just like to make things more ostentatious
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: it's personal preference really
<MorphixNW> I like to understand :)
<charlie-tca> yes, depending on how many channels you use and how much you use IRC
<MorphixNW> just this one and lots of late :P
<charlie-tca> and there is a difference between Xchat and Xchat-gnome
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: for example another project I want to figure out how to use IRSSI
<MorphixNW> never heard for it
<charlie-tca> I have 20 or more channels open all the time
<MorphixNW> guessing its an RSS reader for a sort?
<freebird> xchat is a lighterweight package compared to xchat-gnome right?
<charlie-tca> IRSSI is an IRC client you use in terminal
<MorphixNW> nice
<MorphixNW> would be good on my donkey
<MorphixNW> spare machine I plan to use to do all the work, downloading etc
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: you have an ass
<MorphixNW> lmfao
<MorphixNW> I dooooo
<dr4c4n> sweet!
<charlie-tca> freebird: xchat is the original application. xchat-gnome was built from it
<freebird> really lol thats cool whats his name ?
<MorphixNW> its not setup yet
<MorphixNW> but the machine is ready to rock
<charlie-tca> language | dr4c4n
<charlie-tca> !language | dr4c4n
<ubottu> dr4c4n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<MorphixNW> however, I have a complete POS Terminal, its a PC complete with all the normal bits plus some extras, I plan to install ubuntu onto it and its own touchscreen, I would really love to make it work with all the bits
<freebird> lol the bot warned you
<MorphixNW> :P
<MorphixNW> dont use **** either it busts you on that one lol
<freebird> lol
<dr4c4n> freebird: in red too! I apologize, it was in reference to the donkey, I wonder what they would say about my dog
<charlie-tca> they would tell you not to say that anymore
<MorphixNW> lmfao, I norice what dr4c4n meant, but the bot isnt that clever :P
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: isn't a bot
<freebird> dr4c4n they will probaly bust you as well
<MorphixNW> no but ubotu is
<dr4c4n> I assume so, but know this .. that wasn't a bot
<MorphixNW> anywho
<dr4c4n> yes but ubottu was instantiated by a human
<dr4c4n> therefore. not a bot
<dr4c4n> but in any case.. I laughed.. it was a joke
<MorphixNW> can anyone advise of the best ubuntu system to install on this low spec POS Terminal I have?
<freebird> lol
<MorphixNW> 256MB RAM
<dr4c4n> puppy linux!
<MorphixNW> ubuntu?
<dr4c4n> although they have a horrible package manager on full install
<freebird> dsl= damn small linux
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<MorphixNW> which ever would be best for a lower spec'd machine
<charlie-tca> or, if you don't need the GUI, use server edition
<dr4c4n> Lubuntu.. am googling that now
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu uses about 30% fewer resources than Xubuntu
<MorphixNW> charlie-rca: ty
<MorphixNW> but what about eeexubuntu?
<dr4c4n> oh boy.. that's what I should have installed on that old pentium 3 ..
<charlie-tca> I think that is proprietary to eee pcs, but am not sure
<MorphixNW> old p3? would make a decent machine :P
<charlie-tca> old p3? that is what this is
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: i know its for low specs, but I am with you
<charlie-tca> I thought eeexubuntu was discontinued, but maybe not
<MorphixNW> linux brings back to life what once would be considered crap if you have Microsucks Bindows on it
<dr4c4n> doh. I recently did an installation for an elderly woman, putting puppy linux on it, unfortunately after installing to the machine, the package manager would return all status 200 ok when testing the urls, but it wouldn't download the information or install the packages.. highly annoying
<MorphixNW> linux for an old lady?
<dr4c4n> and weird thing was, all installations while running from the live cd worked.
<MorphixNW> my granny cant even use her mobile properly
<dr4c4n> MorphixNW: lol, my mom can't even use her computer properly, this elderly lady knew she just wanted the google and the email
<Arpad2> hello
<dr4c4n> hello arpad2
<dr4c4n> I gotta pack up now
<dr4c4n> arriving at station, talk to y'all l8rz
<MorphixNW> dr4c4n: chow for now then
<freebird> brb gotta reboot
<MorphixNW> thanks for your help
<Arpad2> how to install this driver? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.29-driver.html
<charlie-tca> in what version, Arpad2
<Arpad2> ?
<charlie-tca> what release of xubuntu?
<Arpad2> 10.10
<charlie-tca> it will probably break it
<charlie-tca> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arpad2> what does it mean "break it" ?
<Arpad2> i.e. won't work ?
<charlie-tca> means you get to keep the mess after trying to install it, and might have to reinstall xubuntu to make it work again
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> I'm mean its not ok
<charlie-tca> nvidia changed their installer, and it was breaking 10.10 real bad a few months back
<charlie-tca> maybe it is fixed, maybe not
<Arpad2> ok, I will look into the link you gave
<MorphixNW> ok specs: Celeron 1200, 256mb, 2xHDD slots (I have many drives that can be used), what would run the best?
<charlie-tca> needs the gui?
<MorphixNW> hmmm
<MorphixNW> well not exactly worked out what I plan to do with it yet
<MorphixNW> only that I want to use it and it must be linux
<charlie-tca> Doesn't need the gui, install Ubuntu Server on it
<charlie-tca> Needs the gui, going to be slow with Xubuntu, but can use one application at a time.
<MorphixNW> it is possible to use ubuntu desktop headless and reinstall the head if I so choose?
<charlie-tca> Lubuntu without adding to it is usable
<charlie-tca> yes
<MorphixNW> would that improve the speed?
<charlie-tca> but desktop will be slow
<MorphixNW> but what would I use a headless system for?
<charlie-tca> Desktop is GUI, so it wouldn't be ideal.
<MorphixNW> ok different question, why would I want a machine without a gui? are there many uses?
<charlie-tca> I use headless for a server here. I keep all my data on it, and use it for an internet router with a firewall
<MorphixNW> hmmmm
<MorphixNW> smoothwall
<charlie-tca> It serves as my data server, print server, firewall, and router
<MorphixNW> ?
<MorphixNW> sounds good
<MorphixNW> geeky but very good and fun
<MorphixNW> I am a super geek afterall, just never used linux as much as I would like
<charlie-tca> That way I don't need a GUI on it, and I do run up to 10 systems at a time here
<MorphixNW> wow
<MorphixNW> specs?
<knome> having a server is not geeky, remembering it all from your head is geeky
<charlie-tca> 866MHz, 512MB ram, P3
<MorphixNW> hmmm the CPU in this POS Term is 1200 but its a celeron
<charlie-tca> With equal ram it would be fast with xubuntu
<MorphixNW> only 256
<MorphixNW> it uses SODIMM
<charlie-tca> as a server it would work great
<charlie-tca> Hello, knome
<MorphixNW> file server?
<charlie-tca> sure
<rappi> hi everybody, im new in irc and to xubuntu
<knome> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> !hi | rappi
<ubottu> rappi: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MorphixNW> aint that hard to config?
<charlie-tca> Depends on how hard you make it.
<MorphixNW> lol
<MorphixNW> well i would like simplicity at least to start
<MorphixNW> as this is all alien to me
<rappi> i spent the whole day to get my wlan to run, but i cant find anything in forums which helps
<charlie-tca> Throw dnsmasq on it, I build the iptables myself for the firewall, and I use nfs and ssh-fuse for the files to keep it simple
<rappi> maybe someone have some minutes, and gibe  me some guidance?
<MorphixNW> think ill setup my web server first and be sure that it goes smoothly
<charlie-tca> wlan will take someone else to step in. I can't make them work
<MorphixNW> nor me
<MorphixNW> although I managed it with Windows Drivers installed and a Linksys usb WLAN
<freebird> question what kind of card are you using with your wlan
<freebird> are you trying to setup a network on your wlan or trying to get it to connect to the internet ?
<rappi> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<rappi> the problem is that i cant connect to my network
<rappi> neither with wpa encryption nor without one
<MorphixNW> did you test it with all the security disabled?
<rappi> yes
<freebird> your network includes windows vista and/or win7 right?
<rappi> i disabled it on the router
<rappi> afterwards i typed iwconfig
<MorphixNW> try using wicd
<MorphixNW> sudo apt-get install wicd
<MorphixNW> worked fo rme
<rappi> i not sure if i get you right freebird, i have an win xp pc in the network and a dualboot with vista
<freebird> rappi can you see the winxp vista you have to change the user group on the vista machine
<freebird> i may be happen to get it to work if he can see his winxp machine
<freebird> able*
<rappi> @freebird: sry again, im not quite sure what you mean. i should change the user group on the win xp machine? please note that this pc is a connected by wire
<freebird> @rappi ok is your winxp up now ? I noticed you said  it was a duel-boot system
<rappi> oh, i have a dualboot with vista, im currently up with xubuntu via wired network. the win xp pc which is also in the network is also up
<freebird> i'm assuming that you have samba installed on ubuntu
<rappi> not yet
<rappi> currently i just want to get my wireless to connect to the router
<rappi> maybe i try to explain my problem more in detail?
<freebird> ok i understand i was not on the same page bro sorry
<rappi> :), i have a more or less new installation of 10.10
<rappi> i now try to get access to the network and so on, via wireless.
<rappi> wicd is installed
<freebird> if you click the icon near the clock  that looks like a wireless signal it may also  look like 2 arrows 1 up and 1 down
<rappi> i already deinstalled network manager
<rappi> because i read in a forum that it is confusing ^^
<rappi> but when i had installed nm, i saw my network
<freebird> ok
<rappi> do you want a dmesg of the connection process?
<MorphixNW> remove nm and install wicd instead
<rappi> done
<rappi> :)
<MorphixNW> does it show wireless networks?
<freebird> good cause i wouldn't be able to figure it out unless you had it installed lol i'm new also to ubuntu
<freebird> i love this irc support when so many are so helpful
<rappi> yes wiced can see my network, please note that i currently wpa is active
<MorphixNW> so the card is working fine at least
<rappi> true, it is very kind to help noobs like me, also im aware that my english is not the best, sry for that in advance
<MorphixNW> try changing the security to WEP
<MorphixNW> seems fine to me :P
<freebird> np  your no problem at all i don't know much but i don't mind helping if i can
<MorphixNW> rappi: you using a laptop?
<freebird> brb guys
<MorphixNW> ok
<MorphixNW> rappi has gone
<MorphixNW> so
<MorphixNW> can anyone help me with a possible EPOS setup for Linux?
<freebird> btw i figured out why i couldn't see my other drives on a freash install i had to open gigolo then i could see my other drives
<MorphixNW> :P
<MorphixNW> gigolo is the easy way
<MorphixNW> you can also use fstab to mount them
<MorphixNW> inc ntfs drives
<freebird> morphix i wish
<freebird> i could help ya but i donno how to help ya
<MorphixNW> freebird: with what?
<freebird> EPOS
<MorphixNW> yeah
<MorphixNW> well would be awesome if its possible
<MorphixNW> I am trying to develop a cheaper alternative to the EPOS systems currently on the market
<MorphixNW> as they are very pricey
<freebird> you can build your own system alot cheaper
<MorphixNW> indeed but the software is the trick
<MorphixNW> getting all the required functions
<freebird> true that i'm not real fimilar with what functions is required for EPOS
<MorphixNW> I am ;) I worked for a company called Software Solutions are an EPOS engineer
<MorphixNW> they sell systems for 3.2k
<freebird> what functions do they have then maybe i can help a little more lol
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: so what problem do you have exactly?
<MorphixNW> well barcode reading (obvious one), stock take/count, etc
<MorphixNW> thesheep: I dont have a problem as such, I am looking for a solution
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: if you want to write one, just pick your favorite programming language and do it
<MorphixNW> EPOS
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: I wish I was a programmer I would have it done by now :P
<freebird> oh ok so a setup for a retail store
<MorphixNW> yes
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: so you are looking for progarmmers to do it for you?
<MorphixNW> no
<MorphixNW> I am looking for an EPOS package
<MorphixNW> although I might consider outsourcing to a programmer with the required skills if needs be
<TheSheep> I don't think there is any
<MorphixNW> would it be do-able for a programmer do you think?
<freebird> could this help you http://www.openbravo.com/product/pos/
<MorphixNW> let me see :)
<freebird> lol
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: not sure if this is it, but there is something called 'tryton' in the ubuntu repos
<TheSheep> you may give it a look
<MorphixNW> ty
<MorphixNW> ill check it out
<rappi> hi again, did you get any of my messages since "changed to WEP"?
<freebird> kk i hope it works for you if not search google " open source POS software
<MorphixNW> rappi: no but did you close and re-open xchat
<MorphixNW> freebird: ty
<freebird> nope got it that time tho rappi
<freebird> morpixNW np
<rappi>  i saw that in my dmesg: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels
<rappi> <rappi> my router is setup with channel 11 802.11 b and g
<rappi> <rappi> does it mean that i can only use channel 13 with b and g?
<rappi> <rappi> sry lost connection
<rappi> <rappi> cannot connect to the WEP encrypted router, wicd says bad passphrase. but i double checked it, it should be correct
<rappi> i think i lost connection by changing the encryption mode
<freebird> are you in US? if so channel 13 shouldn't work
<rappi> nop im in europe
<freebird> oh ok make since lol
<rappi> but i also had the idea that it means the w-card can handle 13 channels with b and g mode
<freebird> its always a good practice if your router is pushing from 11 to set up your wlan to 11 as well
<freebird> what are the default channels in europe in US its 1 and 6
<rappi> sry, i have no idea
<rappi> but since my neigbours also using 1 and 6, i assume that ones :D
<rappi> as well
<freebird> ok let me see if i can google it and help you with knowing the default channels   they will give you the best proformance in most cases
<MorphixNW> freebird: that openbravo has downloaded and I have install the .bin file
<freebird> (1, 7, 13
<MorphixNW> is there a shortcut key to minimise all windows?
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: that little square in the bottom left panel will if you click it
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: I dont have a little square
<freebird> UH  donno i would imagine lol but sorry i don't know the cmd other than killall but thats like hitting alt+f4 in windows over and over again
<charlie-tca> you have something there, to the left of the task list
<MorphixNW> :P
<MorphixNW> I dont
<freebird> what interface are you using gnome?
<MorphixNW> xfce4
<freebird> @rappi (1, 7, 13 ) 1 and 7 is your primary but by default 13 is your channel
<rappi> i guess that the reason why he is in #xubuntu and not in #ubuntu ;-)
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: try ctrl+Alt+d
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: your a gem
<MorphixNW> ty
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<freebird> lol
<MorphixNW> that was exactly what I wanted
<freebird> wow i learned something as well lol
<rappi> ok, but do you think that i cant connect because i have the wrong channel?
<MorphixNW> all the shortcut keys I learnt over the years are useless lol
<charlie-tca> heh
<rappi> :D
<MorphixNW> there are no stupid questions :)
<charlie-tca> you can look in Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Window Manager, Keyboard for a list
<MorphixNW> nice tip thank you
<freebird> rappi try channel 1 or 7 try to stay away from 13 ( this must be setup throu the router and wlan ) to get best proformance
<freebird> lol he left before i could type it
<freebird> rappi try channel 1 or 7 try to stay away from 13 ( this must be setup throu the router and wlan ) to get best proformance
<puppy> I would like to thank everyone here for helping me the past two days, i finally got my system up and running
<MorphixNW> :)
<puppy> Puppy is not what i was on before, it was lostkid. Thank you again
<MorphixNW> me too Puppy, I cant imagine going back to Bindows now
<puppy> Oh this is clean, though i want to customize but im having a hard time figuring a few things out. Nothing time and experance cant fix
<MorphixNW> sometimes the best way too#
<puppy> I do have a question, i have seen a few of my friends using backgrounds that move and i was wondering how they did that.
<MorphixNW> seems memory hungry lol
<freebird> linux has been very frusterating for me but i will never go back to winblows i love the way linux runs hate the tinkering to make things work but once it work its great better proformance and response time
<MorphixNW> I love the way Pidgin shows you received messages in the corner even if the chat window is in the bg somewhere
<freebird> @puppy try this it might answer your question
<freebird> http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-create-animated-desktop-gui-ubuntu-linux-281591/
<freebird> lol i like pidgin but empathy has stolen me away from pidgin :P
<puppy> @freebird thank you
<freebird> np puppy
<puppy> Empathy is bothering me, i miss pidgin but im to lazy to reinstal it >.>
<freebird> lol why is it bothering you
<puppy> Idk, just not used to it
<MorphixNW> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<MorphixNW> easy
<freebird> the only thing i don't like about it is it doesn't start when i reboot i want it in start up :P
<stanley_> hi guys my panels disappeared, when I try to use the xfce4-panel command in terminal it returns a floating point exception
<stanley_> please please help me
<charlie-tca> !panel | stanley_
<ubottu> stanley_: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<MorphixNW> puppy: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<puppy> Thanks morph, i thought they had gotten read of it
<freebird> metacity --replace
<charlie-tca> stanley_: try the panel command using ALT+F2
<MorphixNW> puppy: np. I prefer kmess but for some strange reason it run on this particular install
<puppy> ill be back later,t hank you for the help. Im giong to be fiddl with this
<MorphixNW> np
<puppy> Ill talk to you later Morph and thanks for the info
<freebird> ok take care puppy
<freebird> stanley_ did you get it fixed
<freebird> morphixNW can i add you as freind
<MorphixNW> sure thing
<MorphixNW> you got msn?
<MorphixNW> pidgin etc lol
<freebird> um yahoo facebook and msn
<MorphixNW> add me to msn if you wish mr.x@datamonkeys.co.uk
<freebird> ok have to give me a sec got to setup empathy i hope i still remember my msn password :P
<MorphixNW> hahaha
<MorphixNW> is there a way of showing my machines specs? kinda like system props on Bindows?
<puppy> why do you call it bindows? im back btw
<MorphixNW> Cos its good for the Bin ;)
<deddly> Can anyone help me with a crackling/popping audio problem?
<puppy> hahahaha, i get it
<stanley_> freebird nope did not work. panels just flash and dont actually stay up
<knome> puppy, MorphixNW: #xubuntu-offtopic for offtopic discussion, please :)
<MorphixNW> knome: eh?
<knome> deddly, ask and people will most probably answer, if they know the answer
<puppy> @dedly i had that issue it turned out to be my speakers, test the speakers
<charlie-tca> stanley_: you need to restart. Can you switch to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F2 ?
<knome> MorphixNW, msn, bindows & &
<MorphixNW> irs all relevant, after all we all does had a full blown ubuntu discussion
<knome> MorphixNW, this is a *support* channel :)
<puppy> Morph, lets just join that other chanel, i dont wana cause issues
<MorphixNW> and thats what we are doing ;)
<MorphixNW> nothing wrong with a bit of socialising as we do IMHO but if a small amount of chit chat isnt allowed then........
<MorphixNW> Ill be there
<MorphixNW> hate ELITEST
<knome> MorphixNW, a word or few is okay, but since there seems to be users in need of support, i'd like to keep chitchat at minimum
<MorphixNW> I thought we did, but heyho
<deddly> OK here's the issue. When playing an mp3, the cound crackles irregularly. The same mp3 worked fine under DSL (Damn Small Linux). Fiddling with the sliders in Mixer alters the severity from occasional crackle to constant buzz, where the music can't be heard at all.
<puppy> No fighting you two. we are here to help
<MorphixNW> my last msg was a support question FFS
<deddly> cound=sound
<knome> deddly, hmm, how much ram do you have?
<deddly> knome: 256 I think
<puppy> What ubuntu are you running as well?
<knome> deddly, have you looked at (h)top when playing mp3's?
<deddly> puppy: Xubuntu 10.04 LTS
<knome> MorphixNW, please remember this is a family friendly channel
<knome> MorphixNW, anyway, see 'lshw' in terminal
<deddly> knome: Uhm...sorry I don't understand that question
<freebird> this may or not help you but sounds like a codec issue to me install gsteam codecs and reboot that should fix it if i'm correct
<knome> deddly, have you looked if all your computers resources are in use when playing mp3?
<freebird> gstream
<knome> gstreamer it is :)
<freebird> ty knome
<MorphixNW> I wont comment or I will be banned, but yes your wish is my command
<knome> charlie-tca, do you happen to know if PA could cause crackling/popping?
<freebird> i hope that works other than that i have no clue
<deddly> freebird: Thanks for the tip but codecs are already installed
<charlie-tca> it's usually alsa
<knome> charlie-tca, but he has 10.04 == PA
<deddly> knome: Oh right, where do I see that?
<charlie-tca> remove and reinstall alsa-utils, I think
<knome> deddly, by running 'top' in terminal, or from applications -> system -> system monitor
<freebird> deddly np that was all that i know that could cause it  it could be a memory resource issue also but i can't say for sure
<freebird> morphixNW i added you to msn
<knome> MorphixNW, just trying to help and keep the channel clear for support questions. nothing personal, really, and definitely no offense intended
<freebird> stanley_ did you get your panel issue fixed
<knome> deddly, if it's not a clear installation, you could maybe try reinstalling alsa-utils, as charlie-tca suggested
<MorphixNW> knome: come chat in offtopic
<deddly> knome: Hmm, it says all the memory is used up (pretty much) but that's just Ubuntu, right? I mean Ubuntu always takes the memory
<stanley_> freebird
<stanley_> nope, I restarted and I tried to run the panel command again
<deddly> knome: It's a brand new installation
<stanley_> no luck
<charlie-tca> stanley_: what release of Xubuntu?
<deddly> knome: looking down the list, CPU is maybe 11% in use (total) and 17% memory (total)
<stanley_> 10.10 I tried running the command in a terminal and still have the same issue - panels flicker then just don't come back
<knome> deddly, parallel to playing an mp3?
<deddly> knome: Yes, playing as we speak
<charlie-tca> Are you getting the same error message in terminal?
<knome> deddly, okay, so shouldn't be a memory issue... did you try reinstalling alsa-utils?
<deddly> knome: It's a brand new installation, even uninstalled and reinstalled the entire OS
<freebird> deddly what all have you tried before you asked in irc chat
<freebird> just curious
<stanley_> charie-tca, freebird: still getting a floating point exception
<freebird> stanley_ one min bro i'll look it up there is a bug in ubuntu that causes this might help its a easy fix when it happens 1 sec
<knome> deddly, you could try uninstalling pulseaudio then. that works for some. try 'udo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio'
<stanley_> yepp no probs thanks alot
<knome> deddly, errm, 'sudo ...'
<freebird> stanley_ what happens when you alt-f2 and run xfce4-panel
<MorphixNW> does anyone know of any issues adding new buddies on pidgin?
<knome> MorphixNW, not much else than msn servers not always working
<freebird> um try to add me texas_tornado_20000@hotmail.com
<stanley_> freebird: panels flicker and never actually stay
<puppy> freebird, can i add you?
<freebird> yeah pupply you can add me if you want
<MorphixNW> off topic guys join #xubuntu-offtopic if you wanna share addresses etc ;)
<MorphixNW> freebird: I will
<knome> MorphixNW, ;]
<freebird> stanley_ go to system - preferences - startup applications.
<freebird> your xfce4 panel should be in there. if it isn't, add an option for it in there and untick the gnome panels one.
<deddly_> Lagged out, sorry
<deddly_> Last I saw on screen was: freebird: I have messed around with the sliders in Mixer, realising that they really affect the sound a lot . from an awful buzz/screech to a mild crackling in the background. Reinstalled Xubuntu, added some lines in etc/default/grub and removed them again...
<stanley_> freebid: ok i'll let you know what happens
<freebird> kk
<deddly_> Do you think Open Sound System might help?
<MorphixNW> oh wow cool, if you grab a window and shake it ;)
<MorphixNW> like vista and 7, the other windows vanish
<stanley_> freebird: gonna sound really silly here, I am using xubuntu meerkat and my panels are not int he startup list but I also don;t know what the command is to add it to the list
<freebird> stanely_ me either  maybe kome does
<charlie-tca> stanley_: the command for the panels is        xfce4-panel
<charlie-tca> did you go through the wiki page and remove the old configuration files for panels?
<deddly_> OK I have to go. THanks for the help though, bye
<stanley_> charlie-tca gonna try it and see what happens
<stanley_> hi freebird had to restart sorry
<stanley_> still no panels after putting them in the startup list
<knome> umm
<knome> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<freebird> knome i hope you have some ideals i'm out of them lol
<knome> erm, yeah
<knome> stanley_, okay, do this:
<knome> stanley_, run the panel (alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel)
<knome> stanley_, then logout, on the logout screen select [x] save session for future logins
<knome> stanley_, then log back in, and tell if you now have panels
<stanley_> ok coolio
<stanley_> freebird no panels, still just flicker than go away
<knome> stanley_, i suppose it's some panel plugin not working then. did you add some new panel items into your panel?
<stanley_> nope...I meam i've had the weather plugin going for a couple days
<stanley_> is there a way to stop the plugins?
<freebird> killall appname
<stanley_> ok, I am not sure I know what the name/command of the weather plugin is, and I can't find out without the panel could one of you tell me?
<freebird> knome ps is that the valid cmd to find processes
<MorphixNW> probably, Bindows has one so
<knome> ummh
<knome> yeah, ps
<knome> ps -U yourusername | grep weather
<stanley_> tried to kill it but terminal said its not running
<freebird> umm knome any ideals
<freebird> i'm lost at this point
<knome> stanley_, what did the ps command i gave say?
<stanley_> sorry I did not do it
<stanley_> one sec
<stanley_> nothing it just returns a new line with nothing in it
<knome> okay
<knome> just a sec
<knome> stanley_, what does 'ps -A | grep panel' say?
<stanley_> same thing
<knome> stanley_, so you added panel to your autostarted applicationS?
<stanley_> yes I did
<knome> stanley_, i'd say: remove it from that list, and try the method i suggested earlier again
<stanley_> also the panel option under xfce settings doesn;t work
<knome> (run panel, logout with session saving, login)
<knome> hmm..
<knome> yeah, that's not supposed to work if panel is not running
<knome> brb
<stanley_> ok
<MorphixNW> did he get bored?
<MorphixNW> bet he's getting out the Bindows CDS
<MorphixNW> is it safe to remove software-centre?
<knome> should be
<MorphixNW> I am having trouble with a app not launching but no errors
<knome> MorphixNW, did you start it from the terminal and see if it outputs anything there?
<MorphixNW> knome: it states java not found, which I guess answers the Q lol
<knome> mm-hmm
<MorphixNW> knome: ty, good tip too
<knome> no problem
<MorphixNW> knome: how can I install java? apt cant find java, openjdk or icedtea
<knome> MorphixNW, sudo apt-get install default-jre
<MorphixNW> knome: that worked ty
<knome> :)
<freebird> sudo apt-get install wine
<freebird> opps sorry wrong box
<knome> :)
#xubuntu 2010-12-16
<Guest19536> how do i get to off topic
<freebird> knome
<knome> freebird, :) /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<freebird> knome ty so much
<knome> np
<aladoinsano> I have created the following short script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544211/ to autostart with Xubuntu, and it does that just fine, but i always get prompted to enter my password, can i somehow avoid that?
<knome> aladoinsano, well, with gksudo, you should be prompted...
<MorphixNW> is there anyway I can make my USB to VGA converter work?
<aladoinsano> knome, is there a way around that? i need to start this script on start-up but obviously do not want to enter the pass all the time
<MorphixNW> freebird: aint that the command I gave you earlier?
<knome> MorphixNW, try the package sisusbvga
<freebird> sorry what cmd i missed it
<MorphixNW> "/join #xubuntu-offtopic"
<freebird> yes
<knome> aladoinsano, with gksudo, no. and i don't know if there is any other way either
<MorphixNW> :)
<MorphixNW> knome: ty
<aladoinsano> knome, maybe i can move the application to my home folder, will try that..
<knome> aladoinsano, that should make no difference, you're still restarting a service
<knome> s/should make/makes/
<freebird> you can make a launcher where it gives you admin rights til you close your file system window
<knome> freebird, you still need to enter the password
<knome> aladoinsano, you probably should look into restarting/starting the service in some other runlevel
<knome> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<knome> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<freebird> password?
<knome> freebird, well if you run anything that needs root rights, you need to enter a password
<freebird> cmd:     gksudo nautilus
<freebird> yeah true but you should know the password to the system which you should know if your already on it correct
<knome> of course
<knome> but that's not automatical
<freebird> true
<aladoinsano> ok, so there is no way i can have this auto started without being prompted for the password?
<knome> aladoinsano, do you speicifically need to *restart* the service, or would just starting it be enough?
<aladoinsano> knome, no starting it would be fine, it is not started as far as i know. the "restart" came along when i copied the code from the app's .desktop file
<freebird> in xfce think its login under system you can turn off your login password but you will still need the password to perform certain task if your lazy and just don't want to type you can copy and paste it in :D
<knome> aladoinsano, install the package rcconf and run it, you should be able to select starting that service on boot
<aladoinsano> knome, it's not in the list when i run rcconf, but maybe i can manually add it somewhere?
<knome> hmm, that's weird
<aladoinsano> can i put the script in /etc/init.d/?
<knome> yeah, i suppose you can add that someway
<MorphixNW> right that me for the night guys, thanks to everyone for your help ill be back tomorrow with more Qs :P
<knome> MorphixNW, night
<knome> aladoinsano, i haven't got that much experience with boot stuff...
<aladoinsano> ok, i think i will call it a night as well, will dig deeper into this tomorrow, thanks for the help though, night
<knome> aladoinsano, night
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> when my pc starts i dont see no upper and lower panel
<wizardslovak> i do xfce4-panel command
<wizardslovak> and nothing
<wizardslovak> just blinks and hides
<wizardslovak> i cannot get it up
<freebird> wizardslovak what have you tried so far
<wizardslovak> well
<wizardslovak> u know when u turn on
<freebird> yeah
<wizardslovak> and u have "aplances" and places?
<wizardslovak> well i dont have that
<wizardslovak> not i put command again
<wizardslovak> and i got some other toolbar
<wizardslovak> x with mouse
<wizardslovak> something new
<wizardslovak> like i like to have running proceses to be seen lower
<wizardslovak> not up
<freebird> ok try this
<freebird> press  Alt+F2
<freebird> type xfce4-panel
<freebird> click run
<wizardslovak> blinked and nothing
<freebird> alt+f2                           (run window)
<freebird>     killall xfce4-panel              (command to kill the panels)
<freebird>     Click on "Run"                   (or hit the enter key)
<freebird>     alt+f2                           (run window)
<freebird>     rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/panel/    (delete the Xfce4 panel's config files for your user)
<freebird>     Click on "Run"                   (or hit the enter key)
<freebird>     alt+f2                           (run window)
<freebird>     cp -r /etc/xdg/xfce4/panel ~/.config/xfce4/    (copies existing default file)
<freebird>     Click on "Run"                   (or hit the enter key)
<freebird>     alt+f2                           (run window)
<freebird>     xfce4-panel &                    (command to start panels)
<freebird>     Click on "Run"                   (or hit the enter key)
<moetunes> run   xfce4-panel   from a terminal to catch errors
<freebird> opps that was longer than i exspected
<moetunes> !paste | freebird
<ubottu> freebird: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<freebird> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<freebird> that will be easier to follow
<wizardslovak> give me sec
<freebird> ty moetunes
<wizardslovak> give me sec
<^Phantom^> If the xubuntu live CD actually boots on my laptop (the ubuntu one wouldn't) can I please get help making a backup of the hard drive for restoring in case this doesn't work on the laptop?
<freebird> sorry only app that may do that that i know of is xclone
<^Phantom^> I was told in ubuntu that a liveCD can backup/restore the drive as is.
<freebird> i'm not saying that it can't i just don't know how to do it
<^Phantom^> Maybe I'll just split that drive 50/50
<^Phantom^> And dual-boot.
<freebird> might be easies way
<freebird> easiest*
<^Phantom^> Once I upgrade the ram, though, I'm putting full ubuntu on it
<^Phantom^> it has 192mb right now
<freebird> i just switched from ubuntu
<^Phantom^> Nice
<freebird> the irc help is much better with xubuntu
<freebird> i just use the gnome interface
<^Phantom^> Ah
<freebird> looks like real ubuntu has a few different apps installed but basically the same other than running a little faster
<^Phantom^> I'll start with this tomorrow, though.
<^Phantom^> ^_^
<freebird> lol :D btw how much ram you putting in
<^Phantom^> 1GB
<^Phantom^> the max that mobo supports
<freebird> i hear ya
<freebird> brb gotta reboot router
<^Phantom^> Maybe Lubuntu would be better for that lappy for now?
<gr8m8> you could do a minimal install
<gr8m8> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<freebird> not sure lubuntu and xubuntu both are fairly low resources not sure which is better thou
<gr8m8> I think lubuntu is the lowest resource of the 'buntus now
<freebird> gr8m8 ty
<gr8m8> it uses openbox as the window manager
<^Phantom^> ty gr8m8
<^Phantom^> I'm actually also considering waiting until Christmas, and just buy the ram with my christmas money.
<^Phantom^> Then put full on ubuntu on it.
<freebird> cool  is the laptop extra pc or your main pc
<^Phantom^> extra
<^Phantom^> i have a desktop that i use as main
<^Phantom^> (i'm on it now)
<freebird> then reg ubuntu should run fine with 1g might need to be restarted a little more often but should do fine
<^Phantom^> Sweet.
 * ^Phantom^ misses his laptop that had 2.5GB ram
<^Phantom^> inverter died
<^Phantom^> then mobo died
<freebird> i had it running on 512 for a while and had to reboot once a day or it went stupid  as long as i rebooted once a day it ran decent outside of being a little sluggish
<^Phantom^> nice
<freebird> ouch that sucks when mobo goes out
<^Phantom^> yeah
<^Phantom^> electrical problem somewhere, couldn't pinpoint it
<^Phantom^> it would boot up, but kept restarting
<freebird> lol i have a laptop that the proc fan died had to build this system
<^Phantom^> i thought the fan had died, but it didn't
<freebird> compasitors busted on it sounds like
<wizardslovak> ok i dont toolbars nicely
<wizardslovak> is there anything i can do to save them
<freebird> wizardslovak did it work
<wizardslovak> so everytime i turn on pc is will be the same?
<wizardslovak> naah
<^Phantom^> freebird, probably
<wizardslovak> i redone all of them
<wizardslovak> now i need to save them somehow
<^Phantom^> i put the ram in my dads lappy
<^Phantom^> same model and everything
<freebird> gr8m8  do you know bro i'm not sure how to save those settings
<wizardslovak> hmm
<gr8m8> they should be saved in ~/.config/xfce/panels
<freebird> i'm sure its something simple just have to find the solution
<gr8m8> start the panel from a terminal to catch why it fails
<gr8m8> get a good config for the panel then make a backup of that file so it is easier to restore it
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> how do i back it up then?
<wizardslovak> i neve had problem in kubuntu
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> this xfce makes problems everytime
<gr8m8> right click the file - select copy - right click an empty space in the folder and select paste
<wizardslovak> which file?
<gr8m8> ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<gr8m8> sorry it is a folder - the folder has the applet configs in it
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i am trying to find it
<gr8m8> backup the folder
<wizardslovak> any idea where/?
<gr8m8> in your home directory click   view - show hidden files
<gr8m8> then open .config
<wizardslovak> ok got it
<wizardslovak> back up whole folder?
<wizardslovak> xfce4
<gr8m8> no backup the panel folder in the xfce4 folder
<gr8m8> the panel folder is in the xfce4 folder
<freebird> he may have permissoin rights issue trying to back those up
<wizardslovak> i got admin password
<gr8m8> he shouldn't do 'cause it is user created
<freebird> ok cool
<wizardslovak> ok got it
<wizardslovak> now question is how to i restore it\
<wizardslovak> or wait
<wizardslovak> let me reset pc
<wizardslovak> and see what will happen
<wizardslovak> ok?
<gr8m8> luck
<gr8m8> yep
<freebird> kk good luck
<freebird> how long have you been a party of the ubuntu community gr8m8
<freebird> you very resourceful
<gr8m8> I started with the warty release
<gr8m8> 2004 I think
<freebird> oh wow pretty much when they first came out with it
<gr8m8> only way I learned was to try stuff and break things then I'd have to learn how to fix it
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> same think
<freebird> 1 month 1/2 here i'm a noob but so far isn't to hard to learn
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: no panels?
<wizardslovak> i got panels
<gr8m8> good panels?
<wizardslovak> but not those i customized
<wizardslovak> i got those stock ones
<freebird> ok can he costumise them again if he still has panels back up panels again
<wizardslovak> i got backup
<gr8m8> I would kill the panels then restore the backup you made and start the panels from a terminal to see the errors
<wizardslovak> ok i killed them
<wizardslovak> xfce4-panel
<wizardslovak> turn them on
<wizardslovak> but terminal is like stuck
<gr8m8> ctrl+c to unstick it but the panels will go away
<wizardslovak> it changed line lower but without wizzy@wizzy:~$
<wizardslovak> yes they went away
<gr8m8> xfce4-panel &   will run the panels and let the terminal be free
<gr8m8> the & means keep running the app in the background
<wizardslovak> it showed me [1] 1654
<gr8m8> that's fine
<wizardslovak> but its PITA to do that everytime i restart pc
<gr8m8> are the panels how you want them now?
<wizardslovak> no
<freebird> has it gone back to the prompt yet?
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> with & on end it went
<wizardslovak> but still
<wizardslovak> panels are not those i customized
<wizardslovak> grrr
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> thats weird
<wizardslovak> i moved panel up to my screen
<wizardslovak> and i got lots of errors in terminal
<gr8m8> kill the panels - rename the panel folder and start the panels again - does a new panel folder get made in .config/xfce4 ?
<gr8m8> whatr sort of errors?
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/NxQEXx9F
<gr8m8> what does    ls -la ~/.config/xfced4   return in terminal ?
<gr8m8> you have permission errors
<gr8m8> that should have been    ls -la ~/.config/xfce4
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/UXYMqt5h
<wizardslovak> hmmm panel folder is ROOT
<gr8m8> you must have done some things with sudo or something
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> nothing in xfce4 folder
<freebird> how would you repair sudoer ?
<wizardslovak> last think i did was update and apache2 configs
<wizardslovak> i did "sudo adduser username admin"
<wizardslovak> it showed me that username is already member of admin
<gr8m8> in terminal do   sudo chown -Rv wizardslovak:wizardslovak .config/xfce4/panel
<gr8m8> you should be fine to change the panel but run it from terminal to check first
<wizardslovak> ehh
<wizardslovak> did it
<wizardslovak> killed panel
<wizardslovak> then started it again
<wizardslovak> and same think
<wizardslovak> i even changed panel folder with the one i backed up
<wizardslovak> still nothing
<wizardslovak> btw ls -la ~/.config/xfce4 shows same thinkk
<wizardslovak> panel owend by root
<gr8m8> did you do the chown bit?
<delirus> I'm probably missing something really obvious in my googlings, but I can't seem to find a good guide on how to share a folder over a network (two xubuntu machines).  Already ran shares-admin on both machines to install necessary stuff.  And set the proper folder on the host machine...  hrm.
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: and make sure you do everything else as your user not root or sudo -i or something
<wizardslovak> hmm
<gr8m8> !smb  | delirus
<ubottu> delirus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<wizardslovak> i did that chown think
<wizardslovak> i use sudo only for updates and when working with apache
<wizardslovak> nothing else
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: try in terminal    sudo chown -Rv wizardslovak:wizardslovak .config/xfce4 and then do ls -la .config/
 * delirus doesn't care about windows environments
<gr8m8> !cifs
<gr8m8> I use nfs so sharing files seems silly to me
<delirus> ah... should look that up
<gr8m8> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<freebird> nfs what is that lol
<delirus> heh, I dig the bot 8)
<gr8m8> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<delirus> network file system
<wizardslovak> gr8m8,  ok done it
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: check that you own the panels folder
<delirus> !synergy
<gr8m8> !messagethebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wizardslovak> yes i am owner of it
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: try and do stuff to the panel now and see what happens
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> i killed it
<wizardslovak> then turned on and same think
<gr8m8> how are you starting it?
<wizardslovak> xfc4-panel&
<wizardslovak> xfc4-panel &
<wizardslovak> xfce4-panel &
<gr8m8> what does   id   return in terminal?
<wizardslovak> 2085
<gr8m8> uid=1000(pnewm) gid=1000(pnewm) groups=1000(pnewm),7(lp),10(wheel),91(video),92(audio),93(optical),95(storage),98(power),100(users)
<gr8m8> it should be like that ^^
<wizardslovak> nothing like that
<wizardslovak> ok got it
<wizardslovak> uid=1000(wizardslovak) gid=1000(wizardslovak) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),118(admin),121(sambashare),1000(wizardslovak)
<gr8m8> fine
<wizardslovak> ??
<gr8m8> I've no idea then why when you start the panel the folder gets owned by root
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> neighter do i
<wizardslovak> i never had problems with kubuntu hmmm
<wizardslovak> i am seriously thinking to reformat pc again
<freebird> sudo cmd itself doesn't give you a error does it if you try to do sudo apt-get update
<gr8m8> I would kill the panel and delete the panel folder, close the terminal and open a new one and start the panel and check who owns the folder that gets made
<wizardslovak> "command not found
<freebird> hmm
<wizardslovak> failed to remove panel
<wizardslovak> failder to remove "xfce4-menu-5.rc"
<gr8m8> have you added anything to /etc/sudoers ?
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> i cant remove folder even with rm -r
<wizardslovak> access denied
<freebird> in termal             " gksudo nautilus"      this should open a root file system try to delete it this way
<gr8m8> that'll be 'cause root owns it
<wizardslovak> ok got it deleted
<wizardslovak> now start it and see
<gr8m8> no close that terminal
<gr8m8> no close that terminal
<wizardslovak> ok closed
<gr8m8> open a new terminal - one that hasn't run sudo - if the panel folder doesn't exist
<wizardslovak> ok done
<gr8m8> and start the panel and try to do stuff to it
<wizardslovak> got errors
<freebird> gr8m8 have you ever seen this issue before
<gr8m8> nope
<gr8m8> what does   ls -l /usr/bin/xfce4   return ?
<freebird> well maybe it gave you some errors that you can work with
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/P1myELb2
<wizardslovak> "no such file or directory"
<gr8m8> that's fine - in the panel folder find the .rc that has the mixer in it and delete it
<wizardslovak> panel folder is empty
<gr8m8> heh
<gr8m8> what was   no such file or directory ?
<gr8m8> ok for the ls bit
<wizardslovak> ls -l /usr/bin/xfce4
<gr8m8> that was my bad - multitasking here - it should have been /usr/bin/xfce4-panel
<wizardslovak> wizardslovak@wizzy-lpt:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/xfce4-panel
<wizardslovak> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 103984 2010-02-06 11:14 /usr/bin/xfce4-panel
<gr8m8> that looks fine
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i got two panels
<wizardslovak> as before
<wizardslovak> its ok now
<gr8m8> and who owns the panel folder?
<wizardslovak> user
<gr8m8> woot!
<wizardslovak> hihi
<wizardslovak> lets not hurry into anything yet
<gr8m8> try a logout and login then
<wizardslovak> let me restart and see
<freebird> if this worked what would have been the problem causing it to take root
<gr8m8> something in the terminal it seems
<gr8m8> who knows what...
<freebird> hmmm  strange
<wizardslovak> ok back
<freebird> yes ?
<wizardslovak> and its as it suppose to be
<wizardslovak> ;)
<wizardslovak> thank you
<freebird> woo hoo gr8m8 is the man
<wizardslovak> word up
<gr8m8> I like a challenge so thank you :)
<wizardslovak> thank you
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i like chalenges too
<wizardslovak> heh
<wizardslovak> reason i switched for linux
<wizardslovak> ;)
<freebird> i was lost most of the time i was just chiming in when i knew a alternate way of getting something done
<wizardslovak> thank you people
<wizardslovak> how long u been using xubuntu?
<gr8m8> yw :)
<freebird> me? little over a month
<gr8m8> I used it for a year in '06 I use archlinux now
<gr8m8> I prefer minimalism
<wizardslovak> yea
<freebird> is archlinux a user friendly linux
<wizardslovak> reason i got xubuntu is for its lower requirements
<wizardslovak> i like to play with virtualization
<wizardslovak> btw
<gr8m8> no - you have to know about the base system to get things working well
<freebird> me to and ubuntu is going to unity interface and i don't like the cloud look so looking for a alteritive interface
<wizardslovak> freebird,  get virtualbox and check archlinux in it
<gr8m8> I would recommend reading the arch wiki before doing any installs
<freebird> lol ty wizard i have it i just have to download and try archlinux
<wizardslovak> oh ok
<wizardslovak> ;)
<gr8m8> it doesn't work like ubuntu does
<freebird> isn't it slackware like
<wizardslovak> thats how i tried lots of linux oses before choosing
<wizardslovak> how different it is?
<gr8m8> not really but there are similarities
<wizardslovak> with your own words
<freebird> me to i like fedora but i don't like thier software center
<gr8m8> arch doesn't have any friendly gui apps for software installing
<wizardslovak> i liked suse
<gr8m8> you have to be confident on the cli
<wizardslovak> but i love ubuntu apt-get command
<wizardslovak> seriously i prefer do in terminal then gui
<wizardslovak> i am not pro with it , i started as i wanted to learn ubuntu server
<wizardslovak> fun to learn tho
<freebird> me to but in termanal things tend to go wrong more often
<wizardslovak> yeap
<wizardslovak> but much faster
<wizardslovak> ;)
<gr8m8> I would recommend doing an ubuntu minimal install as practise before trying a distro like arch
<gr8m8> that'll teach you what you do and don't know
<wizardslovak> hmm
<freebird> that might be a good ideal i love the command line but i don't know the cmds that well so how would you learn them
<gr8m8> I use the tab key in the terminal to cut down on mistakes
<gr8m8> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wizardslovak> huh i dont know much commands too
<wizardslovak> jsut few
<freebird> nice didn't know about the tab
<wizardslovak> how do u install arch > netinstall image or core cd?
<wizardslovak> yea tab think is cool
<gr8m8> it starts from a cde then you get most everything else from the net
<gr8m8> s/cde/cd/
<wizardslovak> i am checking the arch linux dw page
<wizardslovak> they got two net and core
<gr8m8> read the beginners page on the wiki first
<gr8m8> or you'll get into trouble with it
<freebird> gr8m8,  do you know much about configuring ssh to connect to 127.0.0.1 and then connecting to auctual ip as ssh2
<gr8m8> no - there might be a clue in the ubuntu wiki
<gr8m8> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<freebird> ok ty i'll look at it
<wizardslovak> lots of reading
<gr8m8> for forwarding x through ssh you use localhost so read on that
<gr8m8> it'll give a clue
<wizardslovak> for now i just get better with ubuntu linuxes
<freebird> kk
<gr8m8> good idea - linux needs practise to use properly
<freebird> how long have you been using linux wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> ubuntu server for almost a year
<freebird> cool
<wizardslovak> kubuntu , few days a month in last 2 years
<wizardslovak> and xubuntu this is my 4th day
<wizardslovak> i used to switch btw windows and linux
<wizardslovak> but now i decided linux only
<freebird> so more less you just need more time in it to learn
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i like to be unique hehe
<gr8m8> but you have to do different stuff to learn more
<freebird> think we all do lol
<wizardslovak> all of my friends use windows or macs
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i like to play with apache and server stuff
<wizardslovak> but to get into it i gotta get better with desktop
<freebird> why else would we choose linux so we can beat our head against the wall :P
<wizardslovak> and b est way is to use it on daily bases
<wizardslovak> haha
<wizardslovak> u been using it few months
<wizardslovak> ??
<freebird> month 1/2
<freebird> its getting easier thou
<wizardslovak> yeap
<wizardslovak> i remember first day
<wizardslovak> lmao
<wizardslovak> was pissed every second
<freebird> biggest issue is when i convert a mkv to avi afterwards i can't play any video files lol
<wizardslovak> huh
<wizardslovak> i didnt get to that one yet
<wizardslovak> i just use ps3media server
<freebird> will that convert formats?
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> it will able for ps to see and play videos
<wizardslovak> its just
<wizardslovak> in windows  i never had problems with connecting
<wizardslovak> but here i got
<freebird> sometimes i need to convert .mkv files to a .avi and to do that i have to convert formats and then my codecs get screwed up i have to uninstall my converter and codecs and reinstall them :P
<wizardslovak> + i have to start it manually every time
<wizardslovak> ohh
<wizardslovak> i used to use mkv2vob
<wizardslovak> was good one
<wizardslovak> as i dont have dts audio
<freebird> so far i have figured out how to fix it but not a workaround to keep it from happening
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> what software u using?
<gr8m8> avidemux is a good gui vid converter in linux
<freebird> avidemux
<freebird> thats the one i use and i use vlc to play videos
<freebird> dvdstyler to convert to vob and burn to disc
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> dvdstyler might be usefull
<wizardslovak> btw
<wizardslovak> any good media server ?
<wizardslovak> something i might use with ps
<freebird> it is and user friendly for most part
<wizardslovak> i am sick and tired to manually start the one i got everytime
<freebird> freevo
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<freebird> delirus did you figure out your issue with the netwrok
<wizardslovak> freebird, did u ever use it ?
<freebird> wizardslovak,  freevo i have installed it thinking it was like a internet tv and figured out it was a media server similar to a tivo box but it can connect wirelessly to pc or ps
<wizardslovak> installing it now
<wizardslovak> ill give it a shot
<delirus> freebird:  think I solved it the moment you typed that, actually.
<delirus> testing
<delirus> 8)
<freebird> can also allow you to watch cable on your pc and record the shows
<wizardslovak> nah
<freebird> delirus,  fingers crossed
<wizardslovak> i dont watch cable much
<delirus> :D
<delirus> got it
<freebird> great
<delirus> just gotta fiddle with permissions now.  thanks guys
<freebird> the thanks goes to gr8m8
<wizardslovak> both of u
<freebird> ty wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> ehh
<wizardslovak> i dont already like it
<wizardslovak> lol
<wizardslovak> freevo think
<delirus> nfs plus synergy... rocks :D
<wizardslovak> is there posibility to start software on start up?
<wizardslovak> its not installed software
<wizardslovak> i have to manually start it , is there way i can tell linux to start it with system startup?
<freebird> yeah one sec i'll google how to uninstall it
<wizardslovak> got it out already
<wizardslovak> ')
<freebird> sudo apt-get remove freevo freevo-data python-freevo
<wizardslovak> got it
<freebird> lol i saw that once i already posted :P
<wizardslovak> ;)
<freebird> gr8m8,  do you know of any media server software
<gr8m8> NOPE - i JUST USE NFS MOUNTS AND RUN VIDS LOCALLY
<delirus> hrm
<delirus> just wondering
<gr8m8> oops
<gr8m8> vlc can stream stuff
<wizardslovak> hihih
<delirus> if I'm using NFS to mount a home partition from another PC.....  and I'm logged in as the same user on both PCs.... is that... erm... bad?
<gr8m8> I do that here and never have issues
<delirus> or does it only mess things up in the config directories, if I have the same applications open on both?
<gr8m8> the same user on the diff comps gets a diff user id number
<freebird> wizardslovak,  have you considered mythubunta              http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/WMFJA029/en/US?utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=20101214JA026&utm_source=20101213_JA013A_US&country_code=US
<delirus> ah, cool
<gr8m8> !mybuntu
<gr8m8> !info mybuntu
<ubottu> Package mybuntu does not exist in maverick
<gr8m8> well there you go
<wizardslovak> i heard about it
<gr8m8> !find mythbuntu
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-mythbuntu, mythbuntu-common, mythbuntu-control-centre, mythbuntu-default-settings, mythbuntu-diskless-client, mythbuntu-diskless-server, mythbuntu-diskless-server-standalone, mythbuntu-gdm-theme, mythbuntu-lirc-generator, mythbuntu-live-autostart (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mythbuntu&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<freebird> sorry wrong site http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mythbuntu
<wizardslovak> well if ill figure out how to set up for system to start that software with start up i will be good
<freebird> those bots are handy gr8m8
<gr8m8> sometimes...
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: if it isn't a gui app start it in /etc/local
<freebird> freevo starts atomatically but i hated it started before you got to log in screen
<freebird> you can add your app that you like to startup
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> cant find local folder
<wizardslovak> nor file
<wizardslovak> how do i add app to startup?
<gr8m8> there's an autostart tab in the window manager settings iirc
<wizardslovak> dont see it there
<wizardslovak> ohh
<gr8m8> I'm not in xfce to check atm
<wizardslovak> session and startup
<gr8m8> there you go :)
<wizardslovak> got it
<wizardslovak> thank you
<gr8m8> np :)
<freebird> i'm glad he knws where it is in xfce i only know how to find it in gnome
<wizardslovak> well
<wizardslovak> i just need to point me
<wizardslovak> then i should be able to do it hehe
<gr8m8> and the file should have /etc/rc.local so my bad
<wizardslovak> ;)
<wizardslovak> thank you people
<freebird> isn't there a cmd you can type in terminal to get the location of a app gr8m8
<gr8m8> yep it is the   which   command
<freebird> which empathy
<freebird> like that
<gr8m8> so which vlc would return /usr/bin/vlc
<gr8m8> yep
<freebird> ok got ya
<freebird> ty i was trying to google it and couldn't find it lol
<gr8m8> most apps are in /usr/bin
<gr8m8> not all but most
<freebird> yeah i have a gard time trying to figure out what goes to what app lol
<freebird> hard*
<wizardslovak> how do i find out which apps are running?
<freebird> like libs and extra files that they need to run
<freebird> ps
<gr8m8> using   top   in terminal will tell the most active ones
<wizardslovak> ;)
<gr8m8> ps would give like 1700 lines or so
<wizardslovak> thank you
<gr8m8> I was wrong ps here gives 4 lines
<freebird> lol but it works lol only way i know how to look up processes :P
<freebird> is there a better way
<gr8m8> I never try to do that - I use ps aux | grep appname to find out about a particular app
<freebird> sometimes it doesn't show all the processes espeacially when you need to kill a process
<freebird> aux for auxilary?
<gr8m8> top is a good app for that - with it running press k and enter the pid of the app you need to kill
<gr8m8> aux are diff options to ps - read man ps to find out more :)
<freebird> top thats the name of the app right?
<gr8m8> yep
<gr8m8> q stops top from running
<freebird> k makes it start right
<gr8m8> k gives a line above the table asking for the pid
<gr8m8> to kill
<gr8m8> all you need to do is start top and you'll see it updating
<freebird> cool ty
<gr8m8> np :)
<freebird> gr8m8, helps alot
<gr8m8> it's what the channel is for - normally at this time of day help is hard to get
<freebird> yeah today has been very educational due to this channel
<freebird> sorry about picking your brain thou gr8m8
<gr8m8> it's fine I'm just sitting out a storm atm
<wizardslovak> ok guys thank you so much for help
<wizardslovak> i will hit the ol' sack ;)
<freebird> ok later wizardslovak
<wizardslovak> night
<freebird> gr8m8,  do you come on here often
<gr8m8> I come under a couple of diff names - normally as moetunes and mostly around this time for a few hours
<freebird> you was in here earlier under that name right?
<gr8m8> I just didn't want to run my desktop comp during the storm
<gr8m8> yep
<freebird> i thought i remembered that name
<gr8m8> I get a new nick for each new install I run
<freebird> makes sense
<freebird> thank you for all the info you have offered and given
<gr8m8> you're welcome freebird :)
<freebird> think i'm going to watch movie with the wife then head to bed
<freebird> gr8m8,  have a good night
<gr8m8> g'night then :)
 * UBuxuBU wanders gregariuosly into the tranquil coders lair known as...Xubuntu!
<UBuxuBU> gregariously*
<puppy> Hello
<puppy> what is the command line code for allowing a program to be trusted?
<MorphixNW> hey peoples :)
<MorphixNW> does anyone know a logfire type screensaver?
<MorphixNW> or application?
<MorphixNW> wow anyone? its too quite in here today :P
<gr8m8> MorphixNW: I don't use a screensaver so...
<MorphixNW> ill ask again later on no rush :)
<MorphixNW> gr8m8: thank you anyways
<gr8m8> np :)
<MorphixNW> can anyone tell if it is possible to create a icon/shortcut for a keyboard short? i.e CTRL + A, which upon clicking the icon/shortcut it would apply the key combination without using a keyboard?
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: no
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: not easily
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: ok thanks
<TheSheep> there are software keyboards and such
<MorphixNW> hmmmm do you know the name of one such?
<Sysi> i think indic is one
<MorphixNW> sysi: thanks
<VonZ> Yay i just installed my first linux :)
<charlie-tca__> :-)
<VonZ> How can i install applications? Im trying to install adobe flash (I have Xubuntu 10.10)
<charlie-tca__> VonZ: Applications -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<MorphixNW> VonZ: could use terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<VonZ> Do you know if theres any finnish linux-channels at freenode? :)
<charlie-tca__> !finnish
<charlie-tca__> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<VonZ> thanks / kiitti :)
<charlie-tca__> And, they can help with Xubuntu in the ubuntu channel
<VonZ> ok :)
<Sysi> (welcome)
<MorphixNW> on-screen-keyboard is called is the apt sources under "gok"
<MorphixNW> I got it working :)
<charlie-tca__> should be one already installed called "onboard"
 * charlie-tca__ is also bugs and testing for accessibility team
<MorphixNW> I cant find it lol
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: your right, I can load it from terminal ;)
<MorphixNW> gok works too :P
<charlie-tca__> I work with the accessibility team on that stuff; re-wrote half the wiki for them too
<MorphixNW> wkd :)
<charlie-tca__> The major problem with it is that you have to use a hardware keyboard to enter passwords in the GUI
<MorphixNW> I think I can live with that :)
<charlie-tca__> yeah, but those who need the thing can't use it
<MorphixNW> truew
<MorphixNW> true*
<charlie-tca__> problem - I use claws-mail and need a filter such that if the Subject is the same as the Date, it goes to junk.
<charlie-tca__> anyone know how to create it?
<MorphixNW> beats me
<MorphixNW> can any mail client for ubuntu collect from hotmail?
<charlie-tca__> If you can do it with outlook, I would think so.
<charlie-tca__> But I would not know how to do it
<MorphixNW> cant be done anymore with outlook
<TheSheep> beats me is not a nice answer
<charlie-tca__> +1
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: its a way of saying "I dont know" thats all
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: Nothing nasty etc
<TheSheep> do you know what would happen if all people on this chnnel answered 'I don't know' every time someone asks a question? :)
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: Your being very picky
<charlie-tca__> and the answer to the hotmail question is "yes"
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: its better then no answer at all
<MorphixNW> Charlie-tca: thank you kindly :)
<charlie-tca__> MorphixNW: evolution can read hotmail.
<Sysi> (somebody could ansver later)
<charlie-tca__> see https://hjelp.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<MorphixNW> Charlie-TCA: awesome stuff, outlook stopped it years ago, so very glad it can be done :)
<MorphixNW> Sysi: and someone most probably will
<charlie-tca__> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingHotmailWithEvolution
<charlie-tca__> I guess I should quit typing URL's. I get them all wrong
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: thank you once again :)
<MorphixNW> lol
<charlie-tca__> You are welcome
<MorphixNW> :)
<charlie-tca__> Looking at that, you could use any mail client
<charlie-tca__> It's just a matter of putting the information in the right places
<MorphixNW> I will most definately be looking at that after my bath, thanks :)
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is there a ppa with xfce 4.8pre packages for maverick?
<charlie-tca__> no
<charlie-tca__> hrw: Most likely it will not be backported
<hrw> thx
<hrw> I just upgraded my arm netbook from maverick to natty and 4.8pre is awesome
<charlie-tca__> agreed
<hrw> but x86 laptop used by wife has to wait for release
<charlie-tca__> why? we have the natty images out
<charlie-tca__> The daily images are working again
<hrw> because it is natty and I do not want to answer questions like "why it broke? it was working last time"
<charlie-tca__> okay
<charlie-tca__> Well, it is only a few months.
<hrw> xfce4-places-plugin needs rebuild to work
<hrw> I did that locally and it works fine
<charlie-tca__> yup, so does the weather plugin
<hrw> weather one fails even after rebuild
<charlie-tca__> hrw: are you using the new panel configuration from Xfce or the xubuntu defaults?
<hrw> I reconfigured panel before and got some parts of configuration destroyed during migration
<charlie-tca__> ah
<charlie-tca__> I chose the "default" and wound up with the Xfce panel instead. It is kind of neat!
<hrw> but I am considering rm -rf ~/.xfce to check defaults
<charlie-tca__> heh, gets you a top panel with quit on the right, task list, systemtray, clock
<hrw> s/rm -rf/mv ;d
<charlie-tca__> bottom panel is centered and short, just 4 launchers and application finder
<charlie-tca__> I really like the way the panel properties are set up now
<hrw> I checked defaults and reverted to my setup
<hrw> 1024x600 is small resolution
<hrw> 20px panel is enough
<charlie-tca__> It is. Do you use a single panel on that?
<hrw> yes
<charlie-tca__> yup, I don't think what I have would be good for smaller screens
<hrw> appmenu places quicklaunch(settings,term,chrome,claws) tasklist battery clock quitmenu
<charlie-tca__> Keeps it tight
<hrw> 4.6 had settings menu which I miss in 4.8
<charlie-tca__> really?
<hrw> no, sorry
<charlie-tca__> It's there,
<hrw> it was 'settings' item in appmenu
<charlie-tca__> look in application finder for settings manager
<hrw> I have settings icon in quicklaunch for it now
<charlie-tca__> I think almost everything is in there, just in the wrong places.
<charlie-tca__> Once we settle on the panel configuration, we will put things back in the menu, too
<Sysi> hum, i could upgrade my testmachine
<hrw> I need to get NM applet back
<charlie-tca__> I don't know if upgrades are working yet. They upgraded python to 2.7 and it broke things
<Sysi> hum.. the debian way?
<hrw> Sysi: maverick->natty or natty testmachine?
<Sysi> version upgrade
<hrw> Sysi: first do update to maverick-updates
<charlie-tca__> maverick to natty broke no matter how you did it
<hrw> otherwise python will hit you
<Sysi> well then i won't
<hrw> charlie-tca__: I upgraded maverick -> natty today on one machine
<charlie-tca__> Maybe they got that fixed then.
<hrw> if you do maverick -> maverick-updates -> natty then it will work
<hrw> otherwise you need to install 2 python packages from maverick-updates
<Sysi> (how) do i need to configure repositories?
 * hrw updates by apt-get/aptitude
<charlie-tca__> run     update-manager -d     and it will take of it changing them
<charlie-tca__> hrw: do you have network-manager-gnome installed? That should give the panel icon
<hrw> hrw@efika:~$ DISPLAY=:0 nm-applet
<hrw> ** (nm-applet:28113): WARNING **: <WARN>  request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service. Error: (9) Connection ":1.76" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file
<hrw> if I run as root it works
<Sysi> i think i've seen solution for that on archwiki
<hrw> uid=1001(hrw) gid=1003(hrw) grupy=1003(hrw),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),121(sambashare),1001(admin),1004(networkmanager)
<Sysi> i like this fedora, but *buntu is betterly translated
<Sysi> yum and apt are good in different things
<charlie-tca__> hrw: add your user to "dialout" or "dip" , or both. I can't remember which one controls that
<Sysi> how do i reset gnome keyring?
<charlie-tca__> I have to let someone take that one, Sysi. I don't know
<hrw> charlie-tca__: added to dip as I was in dialout alrady
<hrw> charlie-tca__: it was dip
<hrw> thx
<hrw> maverick NM looked better ;(
 * charlie-tca__ just can't make some people happy :-)
<charlie-tca__> I know
<charlie-tca__> Are you using the elementaryXubuntu icons?
<Sysi> is that newer python on maveric-backports, what if i update that?
<charlie-tca__> Maybe they changed which icon it gets
<hrw> charlie-tca__: now elementary
<charlie-tca__> Sysi: I don't know what that will do
<Sysi> i could check..
<charlie-tca__> should be able to run     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<charlie-tca__> then run     update-manager -d
<charlie-tca__> to upgrade to natty
<charlie-tca__> elementaryXubuntu has some changes to the icons, but I don't know if that was one of them
<charlie-tca__> I have faenza running here, and it is very different
<hrw> charlie-tca__: I meant menu
<charlie-tca__> oh
<charlie-tca__> Yeah, Xubuntu has not done anything to the menu in Natty yet
<hrw> netbook with 22MB/s storage is pain
<charlie-tca__> heh, I would think so
<MorphixNW> not got an SDslot? I used to have an EEE with 4GB SSD, I added a 32GB SDHC Card :)
<Sysi> SD cards are slow too
<brot> depends on the class
<hrw> MorphixNW: SD and microSD - both ~20MB/s
<hrw> MorphixNW: it is i.mx515 arm cpu not x86(-64)
<MorphixNW> htw: I really not sure on that one
<MorphixNW> hrw: do you know how I can find out?
<hrw> MorphixNW: ?
<MorphixNW> hrw: ignore me I miss read your msg
<hrw> ok
<MorphixNW> sorry
<hrw> np
<Sysi> so do-release-upgrade uses python too, debian way could have worked if this doesn't
<Sysi> quitted, i'll use it
<charlie-tca__> Reminder - Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 25 minutes; everyone invited; agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<charlie-tca__> well, that's wrong. The meeting is in 1-1/2 hours at 19:00 UTC
<charlie-tca__> \o/
<Sysi> i wonder if do-release-upgrade does a lot spesific stuff compared to manually swapping repos and upgrading
<TheSheep> Sysi: I always did the latter
<charlie-tca> That's a very good question
<Sysi> it's a python script, should be readable
<Sysi> i've never done version upgrade before
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<charlie-tca> I do them almost monthly
<Sysi> i don't need to test.. just want working system
<charlie-tca> But I don't use do-release-upgrade, I use update-manager or change the sources.list manually
<Sysi> Sysi believes in cli
<MorphixNW> can anyone tell me, are there different versions of "Task Manager", as I have two machines setup, however, each have slight differences, the "task man" being the one that bugs me as one lacks the functions that the other has
<charlie-tca> MorphixNW: xubuntu switched from Gnome-task-manager to xfce4-task-monitor in 10.10
<Sysi> MorphixNW: there is gnome-system-monitor xfce4-taskmanager and kde has own too
<Sysi> do-release upgrade uses update-manager-core, dunno what it's doing
<MorphixNW> I am running 10.10 on this machine I would like the task man that I have on 10.04, is that possible?
<Sysi> install gnome-system-monitor
<MorphixNW> will that auto control over the one I have now?
<Sysi> how do you mean?
<Sysi> it doesn't remove it
<MorphixNW> will it replace the existing one?
<MorphixNW> so I need to remove xfc4-taskmanager?
<charlie-tca> remove xfce4-taskmanager and install gnome-system-monitor
<Sysi> if you want rid of it
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: thank you
<MorphixNW> sysi: : thank you
<charlie-tca> What is missing?
<MorphixNW> the system tab
<charlie-tca> it's included; if you are missing tasks, just go to preferences and check "show all processes"
<MorphixNW> tried that charlie
<MorphixNW> still doesnt show me the "system tab" that tab is good, as it show me system information
<charlie-tca> Oh, that one
<charlie-tca> sorry, I never used that tab
<MorphixNW> but installing gnome-system-monitor and removing xfce4-task-manager has done the trick nicely :)
<charlie-tca> Reminder - Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 25 minutes; everyone invited; agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<MorphixNW> I like it, as it shows the system info in a simular way that Bindows does "System Properties"
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I never used it in windows, either
<MorphixNW> lol
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Community Meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now, please
<wizardslovak> hello
<wizardslovak> people
<wizardslovak> i got bluetooth on my laptop
<wizardslovak> its on but i cant find app on it in xubuntu   anyone?
<Sysi> blueman
<wizardslovak> i love this ocmmunity
<wizardslovak> thank you
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> ok got it connected
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> video card in my pc is not on the list of this website: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia  , does it mean that I should find another model for my computer ?
<charlie-tca> not if it does work. I don't have any listed there, but mine work good in Xubuntu
<Arpad2> I dont have 3D support
<charlie-tca> what card?
<Arpad2> 7600 GT
<Arpad2> there isnt even proprietry driver for this card
<charlie-tca> That's nvidia, right?
<charlie-tca> nouveau will have support next release
<charlie-tca> nvidia current should work with it
<Arpad2> current works without D
<Arpad2> 3D
<charlie-tca> wow! I didn't know that. current gives me 3d on my 6200
<charlie-tca> Yup, time for a new one, then, if you want 3d
<Arpad2> ok, I dont know th ereason why..
<charlie-tca> because nvidia doesn't always make things work for us ?
<Arpad2> the other big company is more linux friendly?
<Arpad2> ATI ?
<Sysi> definitely not
<charlie-tca> not
<charlie-tca> but you can get 3d without hardware drivers in ATI
<charlie-tca> Does it give you any errors when trying to run 3d?
<Sysi> 4xxx works great with opendrivers, 5 series can be real pain
<Arpad2> only when I tried to run xscreensaver
<Arpad2> but now I removed that program
<Arpad2> so no screensaver on a new LED monitor  :'(
<charlie-tca> You didn't install gnome-screensaver?
<Arpad2> in fact I dont know where it is
<wizardslovak> where can i set up microphones  on xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install gnome-screensaver
<Arpad2> software centre says it is installed
<charlie-tca> version?
<charlie-tca> You are on 10.10, right?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> settings -> screensaver, I think
<Arpad2> or how to start from terminal
<Arpad2> I cant find it in any menu
<Arpad2> thenm some games doesnt work, likes Scorched3D or Open Arena
<charlie-tca> I see.
<charlie-tca> Without 3d, they won't
<Arpad2> nor the program Celestia
<charlie-tca> wizardslovak: did you turn it on in mixer?
<Arpad2> they all worked with intel
<charlie-tca> Intel is pretty good
<Arpad2> now only the flash videos resolution seems better
<wizardslovak> well i got bluetooth connected to blueman
<wizardslovak> it works
<wizardslovak> but i cant connect it to gmail
<Suboptimal> what do i gain by using the loop option in (mount -o loop), when mounting an iso?
<gr8m8> you gain the ability to view what's in the iso mostly
<Suboptimal> gr8m8: if i go to the mountpoint
<Suboptimal> without that command
<Suboptimal> what happens?
<gr8m8> I have never tried to mount an iso without the -o loop option
<Suboptimal> k
<gr8m8> I think mount would error out but that is a guess
<charlie-tca> wizardslovak: what email client are you using?
<wizardslovak> gmail
<charlie-tca> are you using firefox to get to gmail?
<wizardslovak> yes
<charlie-tca> and other websites are working?
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> i just installed pulseaudio chooser and bluetooth support
<charlie-tca> so, that is not a gmail issue, it is a connect to the internet issue instead. Maybe that bluetooth is not working right?
<wizardslovak> it is
<wizardslovak> i use it with ps3
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> i dont even see it in mixer
<charlie-tca> don't see???
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> no sech an option
<charlie-tca> what?
<charlie-tca> bluetooth, pulseaudio, what?
<wizardslovak> none of them
<charlie-tca> left click the speaker in the panel, click on select controls and turn them on
<charlie-tca> then switch to pulse audio above those controls, after you make sure none are muted
<charlie-tca> turn on master for pulse audio
<wizardslovak> wait
<wizardslovak> i clicken right on icon
<wizardslovak> it opened mizer plugin
<charlie-tca> yup
<wizardslovak> "sound card , mixer track and left click command"
<charlie-tca> there is a tab at the bottom, "select control"
<wizardslovak> yes
<charlie-tca> click that
<wizardslovak> yeap
<wizardslovak> then master
<wizardslovak> and its not mute
<charlie-tca> there are many controls in there. Check the ones you need, at least Master, PCM, CD
<charlie-tca> mic
<wizardslovak> no mic tho
<charlie-tca> This is where you have to tell the sound card what you are using
<wizardslovak> master pcm iec958 iec958 default pcm capture mux
<charlie-tca> no microphone ?
<wizardslovak> those are controls i can select
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> so turn on master and pcm
<wizardslovak> ok done
<wizardslovak> all of them high
<wizardslovak> none of them muted
<charlie-tca> now above that, where it says alsa mixer, click it and select the pulse audio entry
<charlie-tca> playback   ...... (pulse audio)
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> added master
<wizardslovak> not muted
<wizardslovak> still nothing
<charlie-tca> now close it
<charlie-tca> right click the mixer, select properties
<wizardslovak> which mixer?
<charlie-tca> in the top panel, the speaker thing
<wizardslovak> got it
<charlie-tca> select playback...(pulse audio) in the top entry
<wizardslovak> got it
<charlie-tca> Mixer track, Master
<wizardslovak> done
<charlie-tca> close
<wizardslovak> done
<charlie-tca> now you can control the volume with that
<wizardslovak> ok
<charlie-tca> usually by scrolling the center button of the mouse
<wizardslovak> yea
<wizardslovak> i got dell laptop
<wizardslovak> there are buttons and it workd
<wizardslovak> but still no sound from headset
<charlie-tca> good
<charlie-tca> headset has to be turned on someplace else,
<wizardslovak> it is
<wizardslovak> in blueman
<wizardslovak> connection was succesful
<wizardslovak> + test
<wizardslovak> i can hear it in headset
<wizardslovak> i got google plugin fo ubuntu
<wizardslovak> its just system doesnt see it
<wizardslovak> lsusb  command shovs bluetooth
<charlie-tca> hm, best I have on it is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<charlie-tca> I really do not know how to make the headset work, though.
<charlie-tca> Perhaps ask again to see if someone can help further.
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> hcitool scan doesnt show anything
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> when i am trying to restart
<wizardslovak> bluetooth
<wizardslovak> i am getting error
<wizardslovak> "bluez daemon is not running blueman manager cannot continue"
<Sysi> succesfull update to natty \o/
<charlie-tca> yay, Sysi
<bittin> i will wait for stable natty :p
<charlie-tca> Anyone know how to make bluetooth work
<charlie-tca> ?
<wizardslovak> ehhh
<wizardslovak> now i cannot even start bluetooth nomore
<charlie-tca> Error starting - bluez daemon is not running blueman manager cannot continue
<wizardslovak> same
<wizardslovak> here
<wizardslovak> same error
<charlie-tca> That's for you
<Sysi> run the daemon
<wizardslovak> i tried start and stop commands but nothing
<charlie-tca> Got to explain it for us, please
<wizardslovak> ok i am trying to make bluetooth headset to work with gmail
<wizardslovak> so i can call from computer
<wizardslovak> but i cant connect bluetooth
<wizardslovak> i was connected
<wizardslovak> but now i cannot even turn bluetooth on
<wizardslovak> i have blueman installed but it doesnt work
<Sysi> alt + f2 and type bluez
<wizardslovak> "Failed to execute child process "bluez" (No such file or directory)"
<wizardslovak> hmmm
<wizardslovak> great
<wizardslovak> now i nothing cant even find bluetooth device
<TheSheep> even lsusb?
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> last time it was there
<wizardslovak> nomore
<TheSheep> is it built in?
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> dell laptop
<TheSheep> some laptops have a key combination to turn it on and off
<wizardslovak> not dell
<TheSheep> on mine it's fn+f10
<TheSheep> its not marked
<TheSheep> try it and see if lsusb shows it
<TheSheep> or lshw
<TheSheep> also, check dmesg for errors
<wizardslovak>    23.635951] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<wizardslovak> [   23.635954] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<wizardslovak> [   23.931622] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<wizardslovak> [   23.931627] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<wizardslovak> [   23.931629] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<wizardslovak> thats what i found in dmesg
<wizardslovak> maybe some driver or something is missing
<wizardslovak> ill check it in bios
<wizardslovak> maybe there is off
<wizardslovak> ok got bluetooth working and headset paired
<wizardslovak> but still no voice
<wizardslovak> ok
<wizardslovak> in pulseaudio manager under devices i see my bluetooth
<charlie-tca> We just had a netsplit, only got 26 people left
<gr8m8> it halved the channel
<wizardslovak> i am still here
<charlie-tca> yes, but the people with knowledge went
<charlie-tca> TheSheep just came back, he doesn't know you can see the bluetooth again
<TheSheep> but I do!
<TheSheep> I was saying that you might try pavucontrol and/or padevchooser
<wizardslovak> no
<wizardslovak> it works
<wizardslovak> i just had to uninstalled blueman
<charlie-tca> Is the sound all working for the headset now?
<wizardslovak> and install bluetooth configs
<wizardslovak> yea its working now
<wizardslovak> hmm
<wizardslovak> wonder why it didnt work before
<wizardslovak> thank you for help
<wizardslovak> ;)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<wizardslovak> hihh
<wizardslovak> btw gr8m8 i installed arch linux ;)
<TheSheep> arch is rather fine
<TheSheep> except for python3 as default
<wizardslovak> well we spoke about it yesterday a little bit so i wanted to try it
<wizardslovak> i still will use US for server os
<TheSheep> I think the xfce guys use it
<TheSheep> or something similar
<wizardslovak> i got xfce with it , lokk cool but still couldnt make it boot into gui
<wizardslovak> is anyone using xubuntu as server?
<charlie-tca> yup
 * charlie-tca does a lot of things, though
<wizardslovak> ;)
<wizardslovak> how long u been using it as server , ans what kind of server stuff are you running?
<wizardslovak> btw
<wizardslovak> any good command to check status of hard disks?
<charlie-tca> file, print, firewall, ssh
<wizardslovak> nicee
<wizardslovak> i am interested in web and file
<charlie-tca> I can't remember how long
<wizardslovak> no crashes right?
<wizardslovak> stable
<charlie-tca> stable, but harder to do some stuff than server edition is
<wizardslovak> well u could install xfce desktop in server edition
<charlie-tca> true
<wizardslovak> i used to have kde on it
<wizardslovak> i ended up using terminal after all
<gr8m8> wizardslovak: in a vm? well done :)
<wizardslovak> gr8m8,  i used that wiki
<wizardslovak> gr8m8, still cannot make it to boot to gui
<wizardslovak> i have to boot to terminal then manually start it
<gr8m8> I put a line in .bash_profile so when I log in it starts the desktop
<gr8m8> that's on the wiki
<wizardslovak> probably missed it somewhere
<gr8m8> it's in a link iirc
<wizardslovak> ;)
<wizardslovak> thank you
#xubuntu 2010-12-17
<freebird> gr8m8 you there
<freebird> i have a question can you run a kubuntu app on xubuntu as this file? If i do install this should it work?   kb2kskype_0.3.8-1_i386_kubuntu8042.deb
<charlie-tca> I don't know if that one will work. If the application is in the Ubuntu Repositories, it wil
<charlie-tca> That would depend on whether or not you have the dependcies satisfied for it
<freebird> ok then other question would be would i have a good chance of being able to install the dependcies if i know what they are
<charlie-tca> yes, you would install them using synaptic Package Manager
<freebird> thank you charlie sorry to bother ya but i had to break the silence in here to see if there was a chance of making this work
<charlie-tca> There is always a chance
<charlie-tca> sometimes it is really slim, though
<freebird> but isn't there a chance you will break something in the process
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> That is also very possible
<freebird> lol thats what i try to avoid lol
<charlie-tca> But if you can't break it, how can you learn to fix it?
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I have reinstalled 4-5 times in a day, too
<charlie-tca> I don't learn so easy, sometimes
<charlie-tca> Really cleans the drive up after you mess the partitioning up, too
<freebird> true lol lol i have to i have somehow lost all sudo rights and tried to fix it from the cd and no go i had reformatted twice that day
<charlie-tca> yeah, that one day I had to reinstall so many times, I finally erased the whole hard drive.
<freebird> lol been there before but thats half the fun the tinkering with it to make it work but ussually when it breaks it is when you don't have the time to fix it and you need to get something done on your pc :P
<charlie-tca> yup
<freebird> charlie-tca,  do you have any ideal why when i convert a .mkv to avi with aviedmux all my movies are black with sound even the ones that worked before
<charlie-tca> Don't know
<charlie-tca> Someone else here might, but I am the worst there is at video stuff
<charlie-tca> problem:  google is not in english? How do I fix that?
<freebird> to fix it i have to remove gstreamer and aviedmux and reinstall them
<charlie-tca> I can only read about 1/4 of the stuff on the page
<freebird> google isn't in english you are probaly running a proxy
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> firewall? or I switch google tracking to a dead end?
<freebird> in the address bar what website  is there
<charlie-tca> It's the search www.google.com/search
<freebird> neither can cause it google tracking is dead end here to
<charlie-tca> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=pci%3Duse_crs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<freebird> try just google.com and look for en on the page to click lol if still not in english
<charlie-tca> I can't read the parts that say that
<charlie-tca> lol
<freebird> lol something with your fonts maybe or language settings
<freebird> not sure lol
<freebird> its a odd issue
<charlie-tca> here's my headings -
<charlie-tca> ᎤᏂᎳᏛ ᎤᏓᏴᎳᏛᎢ Realtime ᏚᎾᏓᏡᎬ
<charlie-tca> ᏁᎵᏍᏔᏅᏒ | ᏣᏲᎦ ᏕᎦᎧᎲᎢ | ᎠᏴᏍᏗ
<charlie-tca> Google
<charlie-tca> which one is EN?
<charlie-tca> pretty, though, huh?
<freebird> lol do we know what language this might be
<charlie-tca> I don't have any idea
<freebird> lol 1 sec maybe babblefish can be of help
<charlie-tca> Don't worry about it. I will work on it later. Got to try and fix my VirtualBox setup
<charlie-tca> When I break it....
<freebird> ᏣᏲᎦ ᏕᎦᎧᎲᎢ   = language Translation
<freebird> bablefish.com FTW
<charlie-tca> What language did it say?
<charlie-tca> google translate says "No definitions found"
<freebird> it didn't say i selected unknown
<freebird> lol
<charlie-tca> y
<freebird> it don't make any sense does it
<charlie-tca> I might be a little bit frustrated tonight :-(
<freebird> maybe tommorrow would be better day to work on it
<charlie-tca> You should try using Google with all that on there. I can read half a dozen words on each line
<charlie-tca> I don't know if the links are going to be in English or curlicues
<freebird> is google the only sight that is like that
<freebird> yahoo.com
<charlie-tca> it is the one I use
<freebird> so yahoo is in english or no?
<charlie-tca> I haven't looked
<charlie-tca> rebooting again
<charlie-tca> I am pretty sure it is google, though
<freebird> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=581638f51350589b&hl=en
<freebird> is that in english?
<charlie-tca> yup
<freebird> does that site help any
<charlie-tca> this does - I've managed to find out a way to make google english permanently. All you need to do is type- http://www.google.com/intl/en/      instead of-     http://www.google.com
<charlie-tca> from that page. Thanks
<freebird> np lol glad it helped
<freebird> i bet it was frusterating
<freebird> you don't need to put that in everytime do ya
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I will find out next time I try to use it.
<charlie-tca> I wrote it down, though
<freebird> ok you may want to copy and paste to document before you forget
<freebird> good
<freebird> charlie-tca,  thanks for your help glad i was able to help you also
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I appreciate any help
<freebird> thats why we hang out in here  to help each other
<charlie-tca> now I got to go fix the computer. I broke natty again
<freebird> opps
<freebird> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<charlie-tca> heh
<freebird> lol the gui ubuntu is going to in 11.04
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I test it during the iso testing stage
<charlie-tca> Also writing the tests for accessibility with it, and testing the screen reader parts
<freebird> i can't find a thing in it
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> try clicking the ubuntu logo
<charlie-tca> Ctrl+Alt+t should open a terminal
<freebird> i don't understand why they are switching to it thou
<charlie-tca> Gnome switched from compiz to mutter, and it doesn't work on too many computers
<charlie-tca> Unity will use compiz
<charlie-tca> And the official reason... Unity is used on netbooks, now it will give a UNIFIED experience on both netbooks, and desktops
<freebird> oh ok that part makes sense but if they are shooting for user freindly thats not it lol
<charlie-tca> no, it was originally designed to make maximum use of the odd screens in netbooks, wide but short
<freebird> do you help code any of the features?
<freebird> or just help tst
<freebird> test
<charlie-tca> no, I am not a programmer/coder
<charlie-tca> I test, I write wiki pages, I write testcase howto's , I triage bugs
<charlie-tca> for accessibility
<charlie-tca> I test, I triage bugs, I am the interim project lead for xubuntu
<freebird> i want to learn but how to code but so far have yet to learn
<charlie-tca> I am braindead, can't learn the new programming languages
<freebird> it doesn't make sense to me either but bacic c in the 80's i can right in it but nothing else
<freebird> its all mono
<charlie-tca> Heh, no, it's python now
<freebird> lol yeah now days its python and c++
<freebird> and pearl
<freebird> this place has been dead alday
<charlie-tca> It is like that here. Not as busy as some channels
<freebird> they other days like yesterday where there are tons of issues
<xubuntu1969> olá
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu1969
<ubottu> xubuntu1969: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu1969> que tal o Xubuntu?
<xubuntu1969> lang pt-br
<charlie-tca> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<charlie-tca> Sorry, english here
<xubuntu1969> ok
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-br should help
<charlie-tca> no, #ubuntu-pt
<xubuntu1969> so... what about Xubuntu?
<xubuntu1969> works fine?
<charlie-tca> this is the Xubuntu channel. If you need help in your language, either of those can help you.
<charlie-tca> Yes, works very good now
<xubuntu1969> where r u from charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> Less memory then Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> United States, Idaho
<xubuntu1969> i  have it installed right now
<charlie-tca> Very good. It is a good choice
<charlie-tca> We think it looks better than Ubuntu, too
 * likemindead concurs.
<likemindead> I tried to install UNE 10.10 on my old PIII 700MHz / 1GB RAM laptop earlier today.
<likemindead> It was a no go.
<likemindead> Put Xubuntu 10.10 on there & it's Teh Awesomesauce.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, 10.10 works pretty good with enough ram
<likemindead> Flash is rough, but that's all.
<charlie-tca> Ram is the big thing. short it and you run slow now
<likemindead> http://tinyogg.com/ <-- Helpful.
<charlie-tca> nice
<likemindead> The queue is a bit back up. :-\
<likemindead> Love the concept, though.
<pdxanna> hi all how is everyone
<pdxanna> i usually deal on ubuntu but have been working with xubuntu on an older thinkpad -- is anyone available to assist with editing grub to force complete shutdown?
<pdxanna> as is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1511225
<gr8m8> pdxanna: that doesn't mention shutdown - what do you want to do ?
<pdxanna> oh sorry, let me double check myself :P
<gr8m8> grub has nothing to do with the shutdown process
<pdxanna> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32490
<pdxanna> the issue is that when shutdown is selected this thinkpad hangs and does not shut down completely
<roccity_> pdxanna, sorry not to jump in but are you using a gui like gdm to log in or are you starting from a login prompt?
<pdxanna> using a gui
<pdxanna> and then when shutting down, just clicking the icon in the top right corner
<roccity_> pdxanna, does it drop you to gdm again?
<pdxanna> no, it shows script like normal and then the script hangs on the screen -- so we end up with a black screen with script frozen
<gr8m8> pdxanna: the file you want to edit is /etc/default/grub it has the kernel line like menu.lst used to - then you run in terminal   sudo update-grub
<pdxanna> whew thank you
<gr8m8> np :)
<pdxanna> i guess my other question is there is a way to edit the template so that when kernel updates renew the file it won't wipe out "acpi=force apm=power_off"
<roccity_> pdxanna, does it do it as well when running shutdown -p now from a terminal?
<pdxanna> i think so roccity
<pdxanna> the only thing that's normal is rebooting
<gr8m8> it's because of an old bios apparently
<pdxanna> lol
<pdxanna> i'm a newb to begin with but this is my first xubuntu system
<gr8m8> but I had the same problem here and reseating the memory fixed it
<pdxanna> well i will check the memory as well.
<pdxanna> i'll check out the etc file.  thank you!
<pdxanna> thanks much everyone.  have a good nite
<Arpit> i downloaded xubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 then i use unetbootin and after booting through pen drive it says
<Arpit> no init found.try passing init= bootarg
<Arpit> busbox v1.15.3(ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built in shell (ash)
<Arpit> enter help for a list of boot in commands	
<Arpit> (initrants) _
<Arpit> can anyone tell me what should i do?
<Arpit> hey i downloaded iso file for ubuntu9.10 and i burned it in dvd then i reboot my windows with dvd in it and then after selecting language it opens into linux mint desktop and my touch pad its not working and neither its detecting my internet connection ,what should i do ??
<Myrtti> linux mint? that's weird.
<Sysi> 9.10 isn't quite up-to-date
<Kymeron> how do I set a local port for a system wide proxy?
<Kymeron> I am running tinyproxy on this laptop and want to force all traffic through the proxy to be logged, ie, so in firefox you can not just set the connection to direct internet and get unfiltered internet
<nicofs> How can i open a remote folder with samba? "smb://IP-Adress"...
<nicofs> How can i open a shared windows folder? I tried to mount it using smbmount and using "mount -a" after editing /etc/fstab. All i get is No such device or address.
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<MorphixNW> would anyone be interesting in helping me out with a project? I feel it could be too much for myself to handle alone at this point :(
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: what have you got so far?
<MorphixNW> I have an idea of what I want to do, I have the hardware to do it with, but the software is the part I am struggling to find
<MorphixNW> if/when the project is complete there would be no reason why it could not be sold for profit to many people :)
<MorphixNW> because of course there would be no charge for the software itself, just the hardware
<TheSheep> I wonder if there is ##freelancing or some similar channel you could visit to ask about it
<MorphixNW> I dont wish to give out too information about the project publically for obvious reasons :)
<MorphixNW> !freelance
<TheSheep> no, there is not
<MorphixNW> !projects
<TheSheep> well, tough luck, better learn to program yourself
<TheSheep> I recommend #python
<MorphixNW> thats very polite of you :)
<MorphixNW> thank you
<TheSheep> don't mention it, and feel free to ask here anytime you have trouble with your xubuntu
<MorphixNW> !epos
<hish> hello the xfce notification appear over each other
<hish> can we modify the setting to let them appear as a stack ?
<MorphixNW> it is possible to fun ubuntu headlessly, but... make the system boot into a GUI based application?
<MorphixNW> fun = run*
<charlie-tca> gui needs a screen
<charlie-tca> but you could use vnc to run it
<Sysi> that's not very hard, depending on application and how well you need to do it
<MorphixNW> it was possible to do it I am sure, however, I have only seen this done with a program called XBMC
<TheSheep> you can also use that application as your window manager
<TheSheep> I've did that with firefox in kiosk mode
<Sysi> you can open window directly fullscreen with WM, or pure X11
<MorphixNW> sounds like what I am looking to do
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: Could you possibly point in the direction of how to go about doing that?
<MorphixNW> quick google search didnt help massively, but I might be searching for the wrong thing :(
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: you want to make your own custom gdm session
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: one that starts your program instead of xfce
<TheSheep> (or gnome)
<MorphixNW> yes that seems to be what I want to do
<MorphixNW> I am not sure on the terminology
<MorphixNW> basically I want to give as much resource to the program as possible
<MorphixNW> the system will be built to run just this application
<TheSheep> which resource?
<MorphixNW> all
<MorphixNW> memory and CPU
<MorphixNW> I would also like the system to bootup as fast as possible
<TheSheep> in that case why do you even need linux? write your program as an operating system
<MorphixNW> I have a program installed that I wish to use already
<TheSheep> the session definitions are in /usr/share/xsessions/
<MorphixNW> thank you
<TheSheep> you can copy one of them (the xterm probably is the simplest) and play with them
<share> how can i disable login keyring
<TheSheep> share: why would you?
<share> TheSheep: i want wireless to connect automatically
<share> it's always asking for the password
<share> annoying
<TheSheep> share: then set an empty password, it won't ask again
<TheSheep> for the keyring, that is
<share> TheSheep: how can i change that password
<MorphixNW> if I make a copy of say "xfce.desktop" and call it "custom.desktop" will I then be able to select that as a session to use?
<TheSheep> I usually just delete the keyring from ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ and it asks for a new one on next login...
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: yes, that's how it should work
<MorphixNW> excellent
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: btw, you can also do it without gdm
<share> TheSheep: there are 2 files inside keyrings folder
<TheSheep> share: well, rename them and try relogging
<Sysi> (oh great, i need to reset one keyring)
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: would that improve performance?
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: a little, but then you need to mess with startup scripts (so that something starts instead of gdm)
<TheSheep> you can try googling for 'remove gdm from (x)ubuntu' or something
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: Like the program I want to use?
<TheSheep> no, X
<MorphixNW> ok thank you
<TheSheep> with that program set as the program to run
<arthurjohnson> Dudes, new Laptop day.  Xubuntu 10.04 worked PERFECTLY out of the box.
<MorphixNW> awesome stuff :)
<arthurjohnson> Dell Latitude D630
<charlie-tca> Great!
<arthurjohnson> Core2Duo T7250, 500 GB HDD, 2G ram.
<arthurjohnson> Its a real hotrod with Xubuntu installed.
<MorphixNW> wow bet that runs very well indeed :)
<MorphixNW> :)
<arthurjohnson> Nine cell battery, frequence scaling working perfectly.  Going to be taking the battery through the paces this weekend.
<arthurjohnson> Should provide enough power for me to work from the grotto thou ;)
<Sysi> 15"?
<arthurjohnson> Everything right out the box worked perfectly, with some restricted drivers installed.  Didn't have to hunt or anything.  Really plug and play.
<arthurjohnson> Sysi: Yea, 15" wide.
<arthurjohnson> I was scared, my other Dell was a nightmare to install on, D600
<arthurjohnson> Suspend doesn't work on that one, really annoying.
<Sysi> i'm propably gonna get macbook air or basic macbook
<MorphixNW> arthurjohnson: very glad that all went so well for you
<arthurjohnson> The D630 after it gets past grub, takes about 12 seconds to desktop.  And about one second to come back from suspend.
<Sysi> MBA 11" should work with xubuntu better than TP edge 11"
<Sysi> i honestly hate that fact
<share> TheSheep: didnt solve the problem
<share> it's asking for the password
<share> and ofc blank pass doesnt work
<TheSheep> share: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<TheSheep> share: (except that you don't need to compile it)
<share> TheSheep: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=a6391c73e30ab444575030f8cd507716&p=3544196&postcount=4
<TheSheep> share: yeah, it's the same thing
<TheSheep> share: only yours is shorter :)
<TheSheep> share: but that wants you to use the same password
<TheSheep> not empty
<share> :x
<share> yeah didnt work
<share> gonna try the other solution
<share> TheSheep: doesnt work
<share> :p
<share> because im not using password whe ni  boot
<share> TheSheep: solution is to mark Available to all users
<share> :P lol'd
<share> is there a gui to setup vnc server
<share> on xubuntu
<share> like vino
<freebird> What is the cmd for owning a folder if you can't change permissoins to it?
<TheSheep> freebird: if you can't, you can't
<TheSheep> freebird: that's the idea behind permissions
<freebird> its my external drive and it doesn't let me  make anything a exucutable
<charlie-tca> do you own the files?
<freebird> it will let me veiw them but not run them
<freebird> chown but i don't know how to use this command
<TheSheep> man chown
<charlie-tca> sudo chown USERNAME FILE
<charlie-tca> but if you change owner on a file needed to run the system, it breaks it
<freebird> if i own the whole folder or drive i should own everything inside of the folder or drive correct?
<charlie-tca> not always. You can use    ls -l     in terminal to see a list of files with the owner
<charlie-tca> Those are    small letters,    LS -L
<freebird> kk ty
<share> vnc server for xubuntu?
<share> with gui
<charlie-tca> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<charlie-tca> If it works in Ubuntu, it should work in Xubuntu
<share> thats not what i asked
<charlie-tca> you asked about vnc server?
<freebird> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<share> charlie-tca: ssh is an extra
<share> charlie-tca: is there a vnc serveer like vino
<share> for xubuntu
<Sysi> vino should work?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is called "vino" I think
<share> Sysi: it doesnt :x or im doing something wrong
<freebird> google vino alteratives
<Sysi> hum, it *could* maybe be that gnome spesific
<charlie-tca> If it works in Ubuntu, it should work in Xubuntu
<share> should
<share> "Xubuntu needs a VNC server like vino is to Gnome"
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu makes the setup simple, Xubuntu doesn't set it up, you have to
<share> :\
<charlie-tca> I would usually look in /usr/share/docs and man vnc for information about how to make it work.
<freebird> If it works in Ubuntu it will work in xubuntu but might not be as easy to make it work due to depencies ect..
<share> freebird: no
<Sysi> there do are lot's of vnc server programs
<charlie-tca> Actually, yes
<share> it installs vino
<share> but doesnt create any shortcut
<share> and gui doesnt work
<share> http://www.ehow.com/how_6980234_enable-xubuntu-remote-desktop.html
<share> executing the command "vino" only gives me a "command not found" error.
<Sysi> does alt-tabbing give any options?
<share> im gonna install vino-server
<freebird> darn it doesn't give me ownership over the wowlauncher.exe
<freebird> it won't allow me to run as executable
<charlie-tca> Is that a shared drive? ntfs
<freebird> yeah
<charlie-tca> so, you can't own them
<freebird> i own it in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Try copying it to your /home and running it from there
<freebird> why wouldn't i be able to in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> If they are not owned by you in windows, you can not own them in Xubuntu
<freebird> its a seperate partion from ubuntu or windows
<charlie-tca> Doesn t matter.
<charlie-tca> No matter what you try, it will only let you own them if you own them in windows
<charlie-tca> oh, and then there is something about not being able to run them from removable drives, too
<charlie-tca> Most of which I do not understand, either
<freebird> i think that is what i'm having issue with but ubuntu it worked fine not sure why xubuntu would be different :P
<charlie-tca> Different methods to do things
<freebird> cuase i own the drive in windows but seeing that its not the  same partion it might be seeing it aas a removable drive
<charlie-tca> that could be
<freebird> i'll look for a solution cause i can't move it to this partion not enough room
<freebird> charlie-tca,  ty for your help bro
<charlie-tca> yw, good luck with it
<freebird> this is one of those moment we was talking about last night lol want to do something and can't or broken and don't have time to mess with it atm so will have to come back to it later and play wow on my wifes comp dying to see what changes they made in catylysm
<charlie-tca> yup
<share> charlie-tca:
<share> and dudes
<share> vino works like a charm
<share> i just need to type vino-preferences to configure
<charlie-tca> nice
<share> ;)
<freebird> nice thanks for the update
<freebird> bbl guys
<share> now
<share> how can i make vnc to start on boot
<share> i can add vino-preferences on startup applications right
<freebird> charlie-tca,  i figured it out all i had to do is install ntfs-cinfig
<freebird> config*
<charlie-tca>  oops
<freebird> it just wanted the internal and external drives mounted
<charlie-tca> understandable
<freebird> yeah simple solution lol for a big problem :P
<share> vino asks to unlock gnome keyring
<share> bah
<share> the easiest way is to use a blank password
<share> but it's unsafe
#xubuntu 2010-12-18
<_Techie_> can anybody help me fix this , http://sprunge.us/RfdD
<gr8m8> _Techie_: found this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/linux/+bug/440470
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 440470 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ubuntu-boot-experience] nForce2_smbus conflicts with ACPI region SM00" [Low,Fix released]
<gr8m8> _Techie_: and it goes on to - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575296
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 575296 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu boot delay - nForce error" [Medium,Triaged]
<freebird> hey gr8m8
<freebird> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<freebird> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<gr8m8> Hi freebird :)
<freebird> gr8m8,  do you know anything about ssh
<gr8m8> freebird: I use it here but just basically
<freebird> it keeps asking me for a password i type in my password it says its wrong
<freebird> i'm guessing that its looking for a root password but seeing there is no root just fake root it denyes it
<freebird> any ideals how to get past this?
<gr8m8> I do   ssh username@"ipadress"
<gr8m8> works here
<gr8m8> (TM)
<gr8m8> how are you trying to connect?
<gr8m8> it should be the password of the user you are trying to connect as
<freebird> same as you ssh username@ 127.0.0.1
<freebird> now i'm getting connection refused
<freebird> ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused
<gr8m8> you need to add an option to connect to localhost, read the man page for it
<freebird> -LN but i don't understand how to put the option in
<gr8m8> ssh -LN user@address
<freebird> most of the toutorals assume we all understand cmd line lol
<gr8m8> why are you using localhost?
<gr8m8> reading man pages takes some practise
<freebird> i auctually want to connect to my ip but didn't want to give that info out here
<freebird> ssh -LN hummer@76.0.115.169
<freebird> lol c*ap
<gr8m8> it's in the logs now...
<freebird> i did anyway on accident
<gr8m8> make sure you're password is good
<freebird> for my account it is
<gr8m8> I have the router set up here so ssh is only accessible from the lan not the wan
<freebird> mine to ours is defualt like that
<freebird> have to open it if we decide to run a server
<freebird> which i have no need to do
<gr8m8> from what I've read there seems to be bots that scour the web trying to hackk into ssh servers
<freebird> makes sense why they would
<freebird> can mask more proxy tunneling
<freebird> the black hats i would imagine runs the bots
<gr8m8> mostly mail spammers I think
<freebird> brb
<freebird> gr8m8,  sorry needed to fix a issue
<gr8m8> that's fine I'm watching a movie here
<freebird> cool which movie
<gr8m8> a vin deisel movie A man apart
<freebird> i haven't seen that one yet let me know if its good lol
<_Techie_> when using 1920x1080 via HDMI throug my surroud sound unit then to my TV, my desktop spans further than the visible area on my TV, is there any way to calibrate this in the OS as y TV's calibration doesnt go that far
<freebird> _Techie_,  go into to tv menu and try to calibraTe it in  if not you may need to drop resilution
<gr8m8> _Techie_: sounds like running it through sound unit might be stopping x from getting the resolution from the monitor - does the x log mention not getting eeid right?
<_Techie_> freebird, i already stated that my TV's calibration doesnt go that far
<_Techie_> gr8m8, can you give me something to grep my log for please
<freebird> _Techie_,  my bad
<gr8m8> _Techie_: grep -i eeid /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_Techie_> nothing
<_Techie_> apparantly it has managed to get the EDID
<_Techie_> because wheni grep for WW
<_Techie_> (WW) Dec 18 17:01:22 NVIDIA(0):     Mode is rejected: PixelClock (162.0 MHz) too high for EDID
<_Techie_> (WW) Dec 18 17:01:22 NVIDIA(0):     (EDID Max: 150.0 MHz).
<_Techie_> oh darn, why am i using xterm on a max
<_Techie_> mac*
<_Techie_> oh,it did wor
<_Techie_> work****
<MorphixNW> I have a machine that has no CDROM and is unable to boot from USB, can I use another machine to install xubuntu and then simply remove the hard drive and install it into the other machine without any  problems?
<Sysi> should work
<MorphixNW> Sysi: hope so as I am struggling otherwise
<andsss> seem quiet here, im new to irc so bear with me, just checking in
<MorphixNW> is there any chance that Xubuntu will recognise an RS232 (Serial) Touchscreen?
<TheSheep> !hi | andsss
<ubottu> andsss: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: it won't autodetect it, if that's what you mean
<TheSheep> MorphixNW: you have to configure X to see it
<TheSheep> (it's not really possible to detect devices through the com port)
<andsss> !TheSheep | hi : )
<MorphixNW> TheSheep: are there any guides out there to help with that?
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<MorphixNW> thank you
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to install open source driver for nvidia card?
<Sysi> it is there by default
<Sysi> alternatively remove the restricted one
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> how to do it?
<Sysi> system → harware drivers, if name hasn't changed
<Arpad2> Here I have system-additional drivers
<Arpad2> 2 are listed, and both are propriety
<Arpad2> proprietary
<Sysi> set them to not used
<Arpad2> so I should remove those?
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> well, thers not aqvailbale that one, only activate or remove
<Sysi> if none of them is used, you have the open one
<Sysi> lspci -k tells what kernel modules are used
<Arpad2> one is udes, the athor isnt
<Arpad2> 	Kernel modules: nvidia-current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<Arpad2> so nouveau will remain
<Arpad2> should nouveau be updated?
<Arpad2> Sysi: 3D work now
<Arpad2> s
<Arpad2> with nouveau and not the priprietary one
<Arpad2> :)
<Sysi> interesting
<Arpad2> I had to follow only the offitial nouveau guide :)
<Arpad2> in practice it means in my case in xorg.conf I had to change under "Device" "driver" section "nv" to "nouveau" :)
<Arpad2> the solution was here: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/UbuntuPackages
<MorphixNW> is there a way that  I can list serial ports/serial devices? kinda like "lsusb"?
<MorphixNW> I am having the exact problem that is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615837
<MorphixNW> can anyone answer, as no one has replied to that thread :(
<Sysi> generally, don't compile as root
<Sysi> do you have kernel-headers installed?
<MorphixNW> yes
<deddly> I've started installing Open Sound System according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound but I have aproblem early on in the guide. It says I should type "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop" but it returns the error: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found. Can anyone help me please?
<ridin> try using tab completion
<deddly> ridin: Was that directed at me? If so...what do you mean?
<ridin> when you're typing out the command, press tab and you're autocorrected (or given multiple choices)
<deddly> ridin: OK I see what you mean. But this is definitely how I wrote it. I checked in /etc/init.d/ and I don't see alsa-utils,
<deddly> ridin: But typing just alsa-utils brings up the usage options.
<ridin> so typing in /etc/init.d/ <tab> doesn't give you what you need?
<deddly> Ah I think I got it. I cd to the directory and typed the command without the pathname
<deddly> "* Shutting down ALSA..."
<deddly> Seemed to do the trick
<deddly> Don't get why, though
<ridin> o.o!
<deddly> I see that the libasounds2-plugins package is already installed in xubuntu, but the next step in http://paste.ubuntu.com/545349/ I am having trouble with. Where should I find the .asoundrc file?
<deddly> Where can I find this file? I'm reading a guide and it says: "Make sure an ~/.asoundrc file exists."
<deddly> Can anyone help me get OSS working?
<deddly> So many people here, nobody helping
<Sysi> alsa or pulseaudio usuallu works
<mark76> ~ is your home directory, deddy. And a dotted file name means it's hidden
<mark76> deddly, I mean
<deddly> Thanks mark76 and Sysi. My current problem is that I followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound to replace ALSA with OSS, but now I  get no sound at all, the player just skips to the next mp3 in the play list
<Sysi> when i removed pulseaudio i had to reboot
<deddly> Sysi: I've rebooted
<deddly> But nothing it working. Now I'm thinking how do I get ALSA back and then I'm back to square one on my audio clicking problem
<mark76> I know nothing about OSS
<saintly> anyone home?
<saintly> i need parole media player support
<Sysi> so far best fix is to use other player
<Sysi> what exactly doesn't work?
<saintly> lol anything, i cant play any movie files
<saintly> what player should i use instead?
<Sysi> gnome-mplayer working well for me
<Sysi> also
<Sysi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saintly> what about totem or VLC? do they work in Xfce?
<Sysi> of course
<saintly> hmm i might go with VLC then :D
<saintly> do you think itll play DVD out of thebox ?
<bazhang> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mark76> Am I on?
<Mark76> Is this even working?
<Sysi> pong
<Mark76> Oh good
<Mark76> I had to switch to Pidgin
<share> hi
<share> how do you disable screensaver in xubuntu?
<Sysi> menu → settings → screensaver
<share> lol im blind
<share> tks Sysi
<Sysi> np
<share> hi
<share> my xubuntu hangs while shutting down
<nicklas_> hello, anyone uses playonlinux here?
<share> n
<nicklas_> is there never any people in #xubuntu-se? if there are any swedish users here?
<share> no
<share> ei
<share> i cant shutdown
<gr8m8> share: where does it hang?
<share> gr8m8: when shutting down
<share> it keeps showing the logo
<gr8m8> share: and if you pres the power button does it stop straight away?
<gr8m8> s/pres/press/
<share> gr8m8: i need to press it for a while and then shutdown
<share> *shuts down
<share> the computer is old
<share> but it should shutdown right.
<gr8m8> it should
<share> "the HD does shut off (stops spinning at least), but the power source stays on"
<share> like that
<gr8m8> I had that issue on this old lappy and reseating the memory fixed it and some boot up issues too
<share> how do u reset a memory
<gr8m8> you pull the memory stick out and put it back in a couple of times
<gr8m8> open the computer up to do it of course :)
<share> i've done it before
<gr8m8> k
<gr8m8> I'm not saying that will solve your issue it is just something that worked here
<gr8m8> and maybe worth a try
<share> gr8m8: i've tried /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<share> to add acpi=force
<share> sudo update grub
<share> sudo update-grub
<share> etc
<share> but i've shut it down before but i need to kill something
<share> X server
<share> or something i cant remember
<gr8m8> I wouldn't know about that
<share> sudo nano /etc/modules
<share>  apm power_off=1
<share> no file > sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gr8m8> menu.lst is for grub 1 - you have grub 2
<gr8m8> so you edit /etc/default/grub and add to the kernel line there and run sudo update-grub
#xubuntu 2010-12-19
<share> hi
<share> im trying to change resolution for the ATI card
<share> i dont have any xorg.conf
<gr8m8> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<share> ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40)
<share> old
<share> :\
<gr8m8> not just for dual screens
<share> im installing fdlrx
<share> :x
<share> i have no idea how to change the  resolution
<share> i cant go up to 800x600
<share> it installed ati catalyst control center
<share> but i cannot open it
<share> it says driver is not installed?
<gr8m8> then install the driver maybe
<gr8m8> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<share> gr8m8: no proprietary drivers
<share> are in use
<gr8m8> share: is there an option to select one to install
<share> no
<share> :\
<gr8m8> I never bother with the proprietry drivers
<gr8m8> maybe there isn't one for your card
<gr8m8> since it is old
<share> ..
<share> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<gr8m8> have a look at the x log to see why the resolution is limited
<share> how can i check the logs
<share> in xubuntu
<gr8m8> in the file browser go to /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<share> bunch of stuff
<share> gr8m8: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5mmbEuda
<share> (insufficient memory for mode)
<share> ?
<gr8m8> share: your system mustn't have enough memory for the card to use some too
<share> gr8m8: with XP i could use higher rest
<share> i found the pc and it had XP on it
<share> :P
<share> and why i dont have xorg.conf
<gr8m8> that would be due to diff drivers
<gr8m8> you use /etc/X11/xorg.confd dir now
<share> graphic drivers?
<gr8m8> yep
<gr8m8> I guess
<share> well ol that im sure
<andsss> Hi, anyone knows what is (rev0x) in lspci output means?
<andsss> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<gr8m8> I always thought it meant revision number 1, the first update of the firmware
<gr8m8> I base that on no hard facts tho
<andsss> thanks, im curious because there are solution for this 855GM but it stated for (rev02)
<gr8m8> andsss: this has some tips for the gm cards - http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel
<andsss> gr8m8, ok checking
<share> gr8m8: how can i change it to 16bit
<share> maybe 24 doesnt support
<gr8m8> share: look at the xrandr lnk ubottu gave earlier
<share> "I installed ubuntu a few days ago, worked all fine except for the resolution... i could only get 800x600@75Hz. I tried pretty much everything I found here and here and managed to get the resolution up to 1024x768@75 Hz by editing the xorg.conf and reconfiguring the xserver... but now I'm stuck! I know that I can get a resolution of 1152x864@75 Hz since I had that on the same computer under windows xp. I'll post the code, maybe one of you has an idea. tha
<share> how could he edit xorg.conf if i have none
<gr8m8> share: look at the xrandr lnk ubottu gave earlier
<share> (==) Using config directory: "/usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<gr8m8> I told you that earlier :)
<gr8m8> oh no - it says /usr/lib sorry
<share> o.o
<share> why dont have the xorg.conf
<gr8m8> I've never seen that before - what's in there?
<share> 05-evdev.conf  10-synaptics.conf  10-vmmouse.conf  10-wacom.conf
<gr8m8> share: it has moved on and does things differently now - you can make one if you want or copy one from the net for your card
<share> xorg.conf?
<share> and place in /etc/X11/ ?
<share> *place it
<gr8m8> yep and yep
<share> hm
<share> so i copy this? http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=648531
<gr8m8> if it matches your card sure
<share> :x
<share> and how do i restart x
<gr8m8> logout and log back in normally does it
<share> hm
<share> i dont know what im doing but ok
<share> :D
<gr8m8> share: you copy the text that is the xorg.conf from that forum
<share> VideoRam 2000
<share> and that xandr thing is complicated
<gr8m8> find on the net a whole xorg.conf for your vid card first is what I'd do
<share> lol
<share> vnc stopped working
<share> deleted xorg.conf now im back
<share> if i could find the xorg.conf
<gr8m8> what does   lspci | grep -i vga   return?
<gr8m8> in terminal
<share> 00:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40)
<share> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)
<gr8m8> you'll have to block one of in the bios - is the ati onboard?
<share> yes
<gr8m8> check the x log you are prob using the sis graphics
<share> what do you mean
<share> prob
<gr8m8> it is short for probably
<share> i dont know
<gr8m8> share: you could paste your x log
<gr8m8> !paste | share
<ubottu> share: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<share> http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=648531
<share> that?
<gr8m8> no
<gr8m8> your x log and I can check what card you are using
<gr8m8> use paste.ubuntu.com
<share> where is the x log
<share> >  /var/log/ .. ?
<gr8m8> yep
<share> but which fiel
<share> file
<gr8m8> didn't you look at it before and paste lines in here from it?
<gr8m8> Xorg.0.log
<share> 0 to 5 .log
<share> i posted one
<gr8m8> and ?
<share> should i post the 5th
<share> or the 0
<share> again
<gr8m8> the Xorg.0.log is the one that is from the current boot
<share> (--) MACH64(0): ATI 264VT graphics controller detected.
<gr8m8> so that one
<share> gr8m8: http://pastebin.com/iLzSjFrg
<gr8m8> so you need to find an xorg.conf that is for that card and if you are going to use the videoram option you need to make sure your system has enough memory
<share> lol the memory is the same from windows xp
<share> and it supports higher res
<gr8m8> share: look at line 182 - that tells why it is limited
<gr8m8> you can use 800x600 but you need to set the monitors hsync line 211 says that
<share> i dont know man
<share> what hsync i
<share> s
<share> or how to set it
<share> gr8m8: now im not using a monitor
<share> just vnc
<share> but with monitor i cant use more than 800x6000
<share> 600
<share> how is it a memory problemm
<share> ram or video card memory
<gr8m8> you have to appreciate that for your older card ati didn't give out the specs so it was reverse engineered and 'cause it is so old noone's gone back to the old driver to update it
<gr8m8> I don't know how to improve the resolution for vnc except find a xorg.conf file that'll work for you
<share> hm
<share> im going to connect to the monior
<share> monitor
<gr8m8> luck
<share> i only found that xorg
<share> and vnc stopped working dunno what happened
<share> i cant even shutdown the computer properly lol
<share> it pisses me off
<share> grr
<share> gr8m8: i made some progress
<share> now im using 1024x768
<share> 75hz
<share> changed to 16bit
<share> Section "Screen" Identifier    "Default Screen" DefaultDepth    16
<share> EndSection
<gr8m8> share: you found a xorg.conf to use?
<share> yes a simple one
<share> gr8m8: and yeah it's a memory problem
<share> :p
<gr8m8> that's what the log said
<gr8m8> and logs don't lie
<share> so i need 2048kB?
<share> how many mb is that
<gr8m8> 2mb
<share> now RAm
<share> video memory?
<gr8m8> I think the onboard uses the system memory and you have a problem with that connection
<gr8m8> by what the log said
<share> hm
<share> it's weird cause i have +500mb ram
<share> and 8mb video memory
<share> btw now the system is a little faster with 16bit
<share> and looks better too
<share> gr8m8: but i didnt solve the shutdown problem
<share> it says: system halted
<share> btw i used this xorg.conf http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=904b2c86c6844c393bd15dd35b9a042b&p=7783321&postcount=2
<share> how can i make xubuntu run faster
<share> changing window manager
<share> ?
<gr8m8> a lighter window manager, not using gdm to login, stopping services that aren't used - I'm sure there is a forum post on it
<share> what wm you advice
<share> i have stopped many useless services
<share> Edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and put acpi=force
<share> i dont have that file.. lol
<gr8m8> you have grub2 now so you edit /etc/default grub instead
<gr8m8> and run update-grub
<gr8m8> you have grub2 now so you edit /etc/default/grub instead
<gr8m8> and run update-grub
<share_> gr8m8: btw in bios
<share_> i have apm and acpi
<share_> dunno if i should change something
<deddly> How do I update the software catalogue in Softgware Center?
<deddly> Software*
<Sysi> there's propably button somewhere if it doesn't do it automatically
<deddly> hmmmmm
<deddly> Appartnely it's a known bug. Fixed now
<deddly> My sound is really wierd. When I play a song, sometimes there is no sound at all, sometimes the song plays but with odd clicking, sometimes I just get a loud buzz like it's repeating part of the song over and over very fast and occasionally, though not often, the song plays with no problems. What is causing this and can it be fixed?
<deddly> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GeoZoo> hi, someone out there ;-)
<deddly> I'm out there
<deddly> Still need help with my audio... My sound is really weird. When I play a song, sometimes there is no sound at all, sometimes the song plays but with odd clicking, sometimes I just get a loud buzz like it's repeating part of the song over and over very fast and occasionally, though not often, the song plays with no problems. However the song starts off, that's how it plays all the way through. What is causing this and can it be fixed?
<GeoZoo> uh, that's sounds quite hard to have no good sound on your machine :( but sorry, i'm what they call a noob...
<GeoZoo> do you have this problems by playing sound of your hdd or if you stream stuff as well?
<nicofs> deddly, have you had a look at your soundcard/drivers yet?
<GeoZoo> GoeZoo
<MorphixNW> can anyone here help me with a touchscreen on 10.10?
<MorphixNW> can anyone here help to install/calibrate a touchscreen on 10.10?
<MorphixNW> can anyone please help me with touchscreen calibration on 10.10?
<MorphixNW> I have an eGalax Touchscreen which does appear to be installed, however, the calibration is miles off and I cant configure it
<josh1> how do I remove an item from the menu, I added a shortcut to a google chrome app and then removed the app, but I can't seem to figure out how to remove the shortcut in the menu
<MorphixNW> is it possible to calibrate a touchscreen using xorg.conf to set the screen parametres?
<MorphixNW> parameters*
<josh1> how do I remove a shortcut from the main menu?
<bodya> hi yo everybody. just installed xubuntu)
<charlie-tca> !hi | bodya
<ubottu> bodya: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MorphixNW> has anyone had experience setting up touchscreens? I have been trying to make this one work all day and my head is now hurting lol
<MorphixNW> I think I just need to calibrate it, however, thats the tricky part
<mark76> What's going on here? :/
<mark76> Hey! You're all back :)
<B-r00t> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<woodzy> hello
<woodzy> i have a question: i am using xubuntu 10.10 with all recent updates; my panels disappeared. when i run xfce4-panel the following program comes up instead: gigolo file manager. how can i fix this so that my panels come back?
<woodzy> or how can i reset my settings back to default?
<saintly> hiya ppl, anyone able to answer a themes question?
<saintly> nobody? lol i couldnt find anything online about it..
<charlie-tca> Without knowing your question, no one can say whether or not they know the answer.
<mark76> It might help if you asked the bleeding question first :p
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<saintly> alright well the bleeding question
<saintly> is How do i go about installing a Moomex them into my Xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<charlie-tca> Well, that didn't help
<saintly> lol
<charlie-tca> add it to ~/.themes
<saintly> itd be moomex 0.7.1, and i already have it installed.
<saintly> itll be that easy then?
<charlie-tca> Then select it in Applications -> Settings Manager -> Appearance
<saintly> where do i find the ~/.themes file
<charlie-tca> you create it
<saintly> where do i Create the ~/.themes file. LOL
<mark76> It should be there already Charlie
<mark76> It's a hidden directory
<charlie-tca> It's not normally there by default
<mark76> Hmm. It was for me
<mark76> Go to your home directory. Click on show hidden in the view menu
<saintly> ahh
<mark76> Bisto?
<saintly> its .themes is it?
<mark76> Yes
<saintly> dont have it
<mark76> Okay. So you need to make it
<mark76> Tell him how to make a directory, chas :)
<saintly> :D
<charlie-tca> open a terminal
<mark76> Right click on any white space in the filer amnager window
<mark76> First option in the menu that pops up should be Create Folder
<saintly> im there
<mark76> I assume you're using thunar
<mark76> Click on Create Folder and then enter the name as .themes
<saintly> thunar? im srry, bit of a xubuntu noob...
<mark76> It's the file manager
<mark76> Just click on the Places menu or the Home icon on your desktop
<mark76> If it's not already open
<saintly> figured as much.. no i just use the home button on my desktop, says Saintly~File Manager
<mark76> Which it probably is
<saintly> ive made the .themes folder
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> Now drag the Moomin theme into it
<MorphixNW> how can I copy files from one xubuntu machine to a ubuntu machine (like unc on windows)?
<saintly> done, testing..
<mark76> K
<saintly> alright mark, so i just dup whatever files for themeing into this .themes file yeah?
<mark76> Correct
<mark76> Dup?
<saintly> missed me m :D
<mark76> Aha
<saintly> thank ye kindly
<mark76> Yep
<mark76> You're welcome
<saintly> odds are ill be back... though im surprised how few issues im having. this is a ten year old laptop and i had more trouble with Ubuntu on my 3 mnth old one.
<mark76> Excellent news :D
<MorphixNW> saintly: that is great
<mark76> Could you ftp it, Morph?
<saintly> :D ty, yeah 1/3 gig of ram, and its runnin like it has a solid 2gigs
<MorphixNW> well I could, I am trying to find the easiest way
<MorphixNW> does ubuntu have a UNC like thing?
<mark76> Have you checked the repos?
<MorphixNW> Saintly: I am running 1ghz CPU and 1GB with an 80GN HDD without a hitch
<MorphixNW> mark76: yes but I am unsure as to the correct terminalogy
<charlie-tca> I don't know what unc is, but I use nfs and ssh-fuse to see my other systems partitions
<MorphixNW> charlie-tca: do you know of a solution that is better than ftp?
<charlie-tca> You can try scp
<charlie-tca> uses ssh
<MorphixNW> ssh? isnt that for remote terminal?
<MorphixNW> can I use ssh for file tranfers?
<charlie-tca> Are both on the same machine?
<MorphixNW> a) is Xubuntu 10.04 b) is ubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> Linux doesn't care where the machines are physically, if they are separate machines, it works
<MorphixNW> ok.... so using SSH how can I transfer a file?
<charlie-tca> scp localfile username@ip:/dir/to/place/filename
<MorphixNW> hmmmm that doesnt seem to work
<MorphixNW> not enough detail i think, but I not sure
<charlie-tca> Okay, do you have access to the machine you want to put the file on?
<MorphixNW> yes
<MorphixNW> its on my network, it is my media-centre
<charlie-tca> On that machine,      scp username@ip:/dir/to/filename localfilename
<MorphixNW> on the machine that has the file(s)?
<charlie-tca> username is the login name, ip is the IPaddress of the machine
<charlie-tca> no, the other machine that you want the file on
<charlie-tca> All it needs is ssh-client on both machines, which is done by default during the installation
<charlie-tca> scp is just "secure copy"; it is the same as copy, except using ssh across two physical machines
<charlie-tca> so it is always scp source destination
<MorphixNW> I am confused I am sorry :(
<charlie-tca> I probably caused that confusion.
<charlie-tca> typing on the system you want the file on
<MorphixNW> ok
<MorphixNW> I am there now
<charlie-tca> scp username@ip:/dir/to/find/filename localfilename
<MorphixNW> this is the machine
<charlie-tca> username on the other machine
<MorphixNW> so the first part is for the remote machine, the second "localfilename" is what and where I want it on this one?
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> the username@ip:   identifies the user and machine the file is at
<MorphixNW> what if there is a space is the file or folder name?
<charlie-tca> hmm, put the whole portion in quotes, I think   "username@..." "localfilename"
<charlie-tca> or use a     \    in front of the space
<MorphixNW> neither work :(
<charlie-tca> :-(
<charlie-tca> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<charlie-tca> is next, then
<MorphixNW> can I share a folder and then connect to it easier?
<charlie-tca> maybe
<charlie-tca> I don't really know, since I never tried it
<MorphixNW> I would like an easy solution lol
 * mark76 is glad he only has one computer
<MorphixNW> sorry to say,  but windows made this easy
<charlie-tca> easy solution, copy file to usb drive, move drive to other machine, copy file from usb drive
<MorphixNW> surely, so did ubuntu
<charlie-tca> maybe gigolo?
<MorphixNW> usb isnt the best solution and it is the one I have currently
<charlie-tca> When I started with this, we couldn't just share files between computers. thus, I learned NFS. Then I found out about fuse, and it was easy compared to NFS
<charlie-tca> then along came gigolo, which I never tried to use
<charlie-tca> Now I am using Dropbox, and ssh-fuse, and can share anything between my computers
<bonixavier> why is xubuntu not lightweight?
<charlie-tca> That depends on your definition of lightweight, doesn't it?
<bonixavier> I just installed it and got over 200 MB consumption of ram for the base desktop
#xubuntu 2011-12-12
<w30> holstein, LXMenu
<Unit193> w30: Can't you just sudo apt-get install alacarte --no-install-recommends?
<w30> holstein, LXMenuEditor does the job good enough for me,  trouble is that it's Java and cut and paste don't work. Also you can't click on file icons to go to a lower depth. You only get one folder. I can type so no problem.
<w30> Unit193, I donno. sounds like a good idea. I didn't know you could do that. I'll try that too. Does that stop dependency installs of other debs?
<Unit193> Yeah, it doesn't pull all the other crud you don't want/need
<w30> Unit193, good
<w30> Unit193, I just tried that, it seemed to work ok. Wonderful!!
<Unit193> w30: You're very welcome!
<w30> Unit193, when I installed alacarte on my other desktop it took 15 minutes for all the extras to install *sigh*
<w30> Unit193, Now if the Bears could win for once. Ha
<Crash_O-D> what the command to get the files to play mp3s i did not have internet when setting up os to download them during install
<holstein> Crash_O-D: theres a big meta-package for everything if you want, but you can just search mp3 in a pacakge manger
<holstein> fluendo is the one you are promted about
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Crash_O-D> is the big one free?
<holstein> Crash_O-D: free of charge, yes
<Crash_O-D> what the big package called
<holstein> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Crash_O-D> thanks
<holstein> you get fonts and all kinds of stuff
<holstein> its overkill for what you want
<holstein> and you should read about why you dont have access to those codecs by default
<holstein> since the mp3 format is not open, and you didnt pay for it
<Crash_O-D> well i download videos
<Crash_O-D> so if package will play almost every thing might be worth it
<holstein> Crash_O-D: if you want to pay for it, you get teh fluendo codecs
<holstein> or some other codecs
<holstein> just read about why they are restricted
<holstein> i get the codecs, but i create media in ogg format, and i try and support the use/sale of that format whenever possible
<Crash_O-D> were i read about that?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3
<holstein> its a legal issue
<holstein> you are supposed to pay for the mp3 codec, and you havent
<Crash_O-D> oh, but so many places give codics free
<holstein> free of charge
<Crash_O-D> yes
<holstein> you can get the fluendo one free of charge
<holstein> and that is a recent development
<holstein> mp3 is just one case
<holstein> im just making sure you are aware of what you are doing is all
<Crash_O-D> i know apple makes mp4 stuff ect
<holstein> apple does h.264
<Crash_O-D> i dont make much if any files
<Crash_O-D> i was reading about m4a vs mp3 last night since nephew says he getting mp4 player
<holstein> Crash_O-D: you have to pay for the rights to use the codecs
<holstein> as a consumer
<holstein> when you purchase windows, that 'tax' has already been paid
<holstein> sinces you didnt not purchase ubuntu, and no one is going to pay that fee for you, those fees have not been paid
<holstein> thats the legal issue
<Crash_O-D> ok, then how are we able to get the package to play all the files?
<holstein> Crash_O-D: you can 'get' it
<holstein> you just need to understand that its questionably legal
<holstein> http://www.fluendo.com/
<holstein> ^^ thats where you are 'supposed' to get them
<holstein> one place
<holstein> in not sure how, but fluendo is giving the mp3 codec away
<holstein> one of the first things i used to do was set some of the keyboard shortcuts in gnome ;)
<holstein> sorry ^^
<Crash_O-D> gnome? arnt you xfce?
<holstein> Crash_O-D: wrong windows
<holstein> but, no.. im running openbox right now
<Crash_O-D> openbox i was reading about that a little uses less then gnome if i remeber right
<holstein> not sure about gnome3
<holstein> it might be lighter
<holstein> not lighter than OB, but lighter than gnome2?
<holstein> i havent checked
<Crash_O-D> gnome3  is a hog, friend in it said stay away
<Crash_O-D> see i use xfce since lighter and need virtualbox
<Crash_O-D> i do dislike when typing in fb game or fb it self it likes to scroll to bottom of page
<holstein> Crash_O-D: fb=facebook?
<holstein> fluxbox?
<Crash_O-D> eacebook
<Crash_O-D> facebook
<holstein> i have some focus issues with xfce, but i think its because im trying to use compiz
<Crash_O-D> ok
<Crash_O-D> im confused how xubuntu works but debian 6.0.3 did not for me
<Crash_O-D> since based off debian
<holstein> Crash_O-D: different kernels... different pacakges
<holstein> packages*
<Crash_O-D> sorry gf home so was busy. thanks for you help. hdmi audio works also have good night
<noob13> hey, i've attached an external monitor to my laptop and am trying to 'extend' my desktop across it like i would in gnome.
<noob13> the display manager in xfce doesn't seem to have this option..
<noob13> any ideas?
<noob13> nevermind, worked it out with xrandr
<EarlOfEgo> hey i have a thinkpad x300 and a 19'' screen, how can i enable twin view? so that the screen expands my laptop?
<ablomen> EarlOfEgo, look at arandr (you can install it via add and remove software)
<ablomen> EarlOfEgo, with that you can easily set up a second screen (and even position it wherever you want, for more advanced setups)
<csenger41> hello everyone
<csenger41> please could you recommend me a good email notifier thats on the panel?
<riccardo> Hi, I have a problem with liferea.
<riccardo> Liferea doesn't work.
<riccardo> I use Oniric
<GridCube> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<riccardo> Not start up
<riccardo> I try to start but It does not start
<riccardo> I have Xubuntu Oniric
<baizon> riccardo: try to start it in a terminal and check for any output
<riccardo> I'm sorry, I'm not expert what need to do, I have open terminal
<baizon> type leafpad now
<baizon> and watch wats happening
<baizon> leafrea
<baizon> ou sorry i thought you mean leafpad xD
<baizon> not liferea
<riccardo> give me error
<riccardo> ** ERROR **: Failure while preparing statement, (error=11, database disk image is malformed) SQL: "SELECT COUNT(*) FROM sqlite_master WHERE type = 'table' AND name = 'info';"
<baizon> what error?
<riccardo> Rilevato trace/breakpoint
<baizon> riccardo: delete the settings
<riccardo> Yes, work thank
<baizon> np
<C1sM0> Hello everyone! Does anyone know a lightway program to open a ppt file. I am using Xubuntu 11.10 TIA
<TheSheep> I only know openoffice, and even that doesn't handle them fully
<Paimun> I believe Okular supports them
<Paimun> try that
<Paimun> Okular is amazing anyways, you should have it for PDFs :P
<TheSheep> what's wrong with evince?
<C1sM0> I will take a look at Okular
<Paimun> afaik evince has pretty unfinished PPT support
<C1sM0> Openoffice  might kill my laptop
<Paimun> http://live.gnome.org/Evince/SupportedDocumentFormats
<Paimun> yeah I know that feel
<TheSheep> 82 packages will be instaklled
<Paimun> I'm on a shitty netbook right now
<TheSheep> C1sM0: you call that lightweight?
<C1sM0> Could Evince support ppt file?
<TheSheep> that webpage sais it can
<TheSheep> says
<TheSheep> Possible or Planned to Support
<TheSheep> MS Powerpoint using libpreview. Currently very rough and alpha-quality.
<Paimun> yes
<Paimun> rough and alpha-quality
<C1sM0> I have evince already installed
<TheSheep> I never tried it
<C1sM0> I will try that one first
<TheSheep> C1sM0: it's the default viewer in xubuntu
<C1sM0> Okular looks nice too
<C1sM0> I have a laptop with very low spec
<Paimun> what are they?
<TheSheep> I really wish eince supported epub
<TheSheep> evince*
<C1sM0> Compaq Presario 1GB RAM 250 GB and 1.2Ghz Processor
<TheSheep> or some other lightweight viewer did
<C1sM0> Thank both TheSheep and Paimun!
<__kozak__|work> Hi all, I have a strange problem with my Xubuntu. It seems like all the applications seems to be using my swap space instead of my RAM. top out put here http://paste.ubuntu.com/768129/
<Paimun> No problem
<__kozak__|work> I have 4 gigs of ram and only 26% is used, but my swap usage is 91% of 5 gig
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: if that's top with default settings, then it doesn't show swap
<__kozak__|work> my uptime is about 14 days
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: I mean it does only in the top summary, which you didn't paste
<__kozak__|work> oh ok
<__kozak__|work> let me do that
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: don't bother, it won't tell us anything anyways
<__kozak__|work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768134/
<__kozak__|work> here it is anyways... :)
<__kozak__|work> I didnt install Xubuntu directly... it is Xubuntu package installed on top of Ubuntu 11.04
<TheSheep> it looks like 99.95% memory used
<TheSheep> where did you get that 26% from?
<__kozak__|work> From the System monitor UI
<__kozak__|work> but if I sort it by %mem the first one is firefox with 3.4% mem
<__kozak__|work> Has it got something to do with using byobu?
<TheSheep> let me clarify, your problem is that some tool in your system is reporting the memory used wrong, and that makes you feel like your system is slow?
<__kozak__|work> No .... my firefox almost freezes each time I switch to it. Same with Chrome as well. I do not use any other UI thats UI specific
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep: Sorry got disconnected! actually my pidgin just exited... I do have pidgin and gvim open as well
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: well, you have all your ram and almost all swap filled, your system is going to kill random processes when they run out of memory
<__kozak__|work> yeah I guess thats what happened as soon as I opened gmail on firefox I guess
<TVasEyes> __kozak__|work: the paste says you've 188 tasks/processes running, that seems a lot.
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: anyways, there is nothing wrong with how your swap is getting used
<__kozak__|work> TVasEyes: TheSheep: Oh ok... I will try closing some of the applications to see if there is any change
<TVasEyes> __kozak__|work: afterwards use 'ps faux' and 'lsof -i' to see waht's left running and what is connecting to the outside.
<TVasEyes> what's*
<__kozak__|work> TVasEyes:  okay
<__kozak__|work> TVasEyes: hmmm that doesnt seem to help either
<TVasEyes> __kozak__|work: was just wondering about the number of processes, I've 4 app's open and 124 processes, nearly 50% less.
<TVasEyes> oops, ~1/3rd less.
<__kozak__|work> TVasEyes: also I notice there are 2 zombie processes
<TVasEyes> __kozak__|work: up one from previous.  care to paste output of ps faux ?
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: zombie processes take almost no ram
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: they will just get harvested sooner or later, you can ignore them
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep: Oh okay. I will pas the ps aufx shortly...
<puff> I'm not sure what I hit, but apaprently I hit some keyboard shortcut that appears to have minimzed/backgrounded all of my open windows.  Is there a keyboard shortcut to undo this?
<TheSheep> puff: alt+ctrl+d
<TheSheep> puff: you can configure it in window manager settings
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: looks like you have nautilus running
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep: Yes forgot to mention that :(
<TVasEyes> ;)
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: ah, so that's intentional, sorry, I just thought you have it running by mistake and hogging ram
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep: killed that one as well ... no luck
<__kozak__|work> will be back after lunch
<puff> TheSheep: Okay, so alt-ctrl-d is the minimize-all shortcut, what's the un-minimize shortcut? :-).
<TheSheep> puff: same
<TheSheep> puff: it's a toggle
<puff> TheSheep: Ah... yah, but it looks like that only works if you don't alt-tab to some windows in the meantime.
<puff> TheSheep: But, next time, I'll just ctl-alt-d right away.
<puff> TheSheep: thanks!
<Linze> Someone has experience with nomachine on xubuntu
<holstein> Linze: i have used the client
<holstein> i have *not* had success forwarding anything other than gnome2 from the server
<holstein> i didnt try KDE
<holstein> i tried XFCE and LXDED
<holstein> LXDE*
<Linze> And if i put the server on xubuntu and control it from a windows machine
<holstein> Linze: im sure you *can* forward xfce, i just havent gotten it to work
<holstein> i didnt spend a lot of time on it
<holstein> i got LXDE forwarding broken
<holstein> no panel
<Linze> Holstein,thanks for the experience
<Linze> Going to try
<holstein> i read a message that Unit193 had left in the forums about freenx i think
<holstein> and havent gotten around to trying it
<holstein> i think it was to use startxubuntu ??
<Unit193> holstein: I don't even have a forums account, but last I tried, FreeNX didn't work with Xubuntu
 * Unit193 read up
<Linze> freenx has the same source code as nomachine ,if Iam right
<Unit193> You can only really get the Xfce Session, not the Xubuntu Session (But this was with Natty)
<holstein> Unit193: maybe it was another unit*
<holstein> and i assumed it was you
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep: back :)... anything interesting in the ps log? I couldnt find anything thats acting wierd
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: no, you are just using too much memory :)
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep: :) .... I would be happy to use RAM instead of Swap though :(
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: you need to add more ram then, because all the ram you have there is used
<__kozak__|work> No it is not!!!!
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: it is, type 'free' in a terminal and see for yourself
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: you probably only have something like 300kB free
<__kozak__|work> this should be interesting....
<__kozak__|work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/768271/
<TheSheep> even less
<TheSheep> yeah
<__kozak__|work> I dont understand this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/768277/
<__kozak__|work> why should chromium take like 1.2G
<__kozak__|work> also why pidgin should take 793M
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: web browsers take a lot of ram
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: pidgin -- no idea, try disabling some plugins
<__kozak__|work> Same with xfce4-mixer-plu 761M
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: well, you have to look at how much of that memory is shared with other applications too
<__kozak__|work> I am pretty sure if I just restart and run similar set of applications it would show me about 2 G of RAM being used and maybe less than 5 % of swap space
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: but yeah, try pressing alt+f2 and typing: xfce4-panel --restart
<__kozak__|work> ok
<__kozak__|work> I will do that
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep:
<__kozak__|work> TheSheep:  I had to re start my PC. here is the new top summary (more tasks, still less memory used than before) http://paste.ubuntu.com/768301/
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: looks good
<__kozak__|work> yea
<__kozak__|work> dont know why it was leaking memory like crazy the last time
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: my bet about pidgin is that one of the plugins has a memory leak
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: xfce4-mixer had some meory leaks too, afair
<TheSheep> __kozak__|work: as for chrome, you probably had some js-heavy pages open for long time and it grew
<Linze> see you later
<__kozak__|work> Oh ok. I will watch out to see if pidgin causing any problem
<Jack_xubuntu> Do you think it is a hardware problem if the system hangs upon the loading of Xubuntu at the default BIOS settings?
<Jack_xubuntu> is anyone there?
<TheSheep> Jack_xubuntu: you can try different boot options
<Jack_xubuntu> yes.. I have.
<TheSheep> also, depends how it hangs
<Jack_xubuntu> It SEEMS that the CPU frequency may have to do with it
<TheSheep> what makes you think so?
<Jack_xubuntu> When the System boots again it goes straight to the BIOS and says that the system crashed because of the cpu frequency.
<Jack_xubuntu> I downed the Frequency to 80 percent, it seems to work fine.
<Jack_xubuntu> But if I run it @ 1400 mhz (100 percent), it hangs. (upon login or the loading of the OS)
<Jack_xubuntu> I dual boot Debian and Xubuntu
<Jack_xubuntu> Seems odd, right?
<Jack_xubuntu> Its a old Intel Celeron CPU.
<Jack_xubuntu> If that will help
<Jack_xubuntu> I have looked around a bit, but have not found a direct answer
<Jack_xubuntu> And so it shall Be A mystery.....
<rj175> Hello,I am having issues booting a LVM root. I moved my root partition (including boot) into a lvm, I have managed to get the system to boot to the xubuntu splash screen but it cannot find my / lvm. Ive changed my fstab to the new one but still nothing
#xubuntu 2011-12-13
<xubuntu267> Dec 12 16:50:24 ubuntu ubiquity[3189]: log-output -t ubiquity fontconfig-voodoo --auto --force --quiet --> instalacion de xunbuntu demora mucho tiempo
<XeiaieX> hallo jeden
<XeiaieX> i have a question and im hoping someone can help me!
<XeiaieX> ive searched and searched to no avail
<XeiaieX> ive installed xubuntu 11.10 and compiz/emerald and have compositing working and everything is flawless. however, the xfce panels do not cast a drop shadow
<XeiaieX> anyone have any ideas why?
<holstein> i find focus issues
<XeiaieX> ?
<holstein> and other deal breakers... i remember there being some giant shadow i had to tame down when running emerald
<XeiaieX> everything is perfect except that my panels do not have shadows
<XeiaieX> all other windows do though
<holstein> well, it wasnt perfect for me
<holstein> i find it laggy too
<XeiaieX> ok so do you know what might be the problem?
<holstein> the right click menu is laggy
<XeiaieX> ...
<holstein> XeiaieX: sure.. its just not meant for XFCE
<XeiaieX> how do i enable drop shadows on the xfce panels as theyre supposed to ..
<XeiaieX> the option is enabled in the settings
<XeiaieX> yet the shadows do not appear
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> you'd need to disable compiz and test, and file a bug
<holstein> and follow up pretty seriously
<holstein> it would be nice to get on some of this eye-candy
<holstein> i think its getting worked out more and more
<holstein> in xubuntu
<holstein> XeiaieX: where did you get emerald?
<holstein> an old .deb?
<XeiaieX> ummmm
<XeiaieX> a deb i downloaded from a website but im not sure if its old or what
<holstein> well, its not from canonnical
<holstein> for 11.10
<holstein> not that thats the issue...
<holstein> but, we are pulling a lot of things in trying to make it look like gnome 2 did with compiz
<holstein> or at least that was my goal at first
<XeiaieX> i doubt that would cause that though
<holstein> sure, but something is causing it... and is it the decorator?
<XeiaieX> how do i check?
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> i say, choose your battles
<Crash_O-D> Could use help with samba share with windows trying to connect
<holstein> if thats literally the only thing missing, i say thats pretty good
<holstein> Crash_O-D: permissions are a pain there
<XeiaieX> see here is a screenshot http://www.zimagez.com/full/172696bd321149448302d8b06046bee3e9e9a53117bc822e26a1fcbd0408a4be903c29a12cf95e1a920e11ebd6ecd7f38262b8b086db1185.php
<holstein> i typically use swish to connect windows to ssh :)
<holstein> or filezilla
<Crash_O-D> i see the folder but will not allow me to connect due to premissions i even set user name as same as linux and pass
<holstein> Crash_O-D: yup... that'll be the deal though
<holstein> XeiaieX: looks like a line there
<XeiaieX> thats the panel not a shadow
<holstein> still... looks good to me
<XeiaieX> i dont like it without shadows
<holstein> yup, its a drag
<XeiaieX> im not a defeatist... so im not gonna just accept it as it is even tho i dont like it
<XeiaieX> i must fix it
<holstein> you'll need to disable compiz and test
<XeiaieX> i did
<holstein> test it stock... you can do that from the live CD
<XeiaieX> ya ill boot it on a diff machine live right now
<XeiaieX> clean setup tho huh? :)
<holstein> yeah
<XeiaieX> i love it all except for that issue
<holstein> looks nice
<XeiaieX> thanks
<holstein> i just found that by the time i got it the way i wanted it, it was like twice as laggy as gnome2 was
<XeiaieX> couldnt run any better for me
<XeiaieX> tho this is by no means a slow machine
<XeiaieX> just booted another machine live and checked  the dock shadows and there arent any
<XeiaieX> k
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help
<asterismo> xfce in ubuntu 11.10 is completely broken since 1 week
<asterismo> when double click on videos it launched 2 instances of totem (my default player)
<asterismo> and now i cannot edit through alacarte the command
<asterismo> in nautilus right click in video file, cannot edit the "open with", i cannot add an applicatino command
<asterismo> please this is too bad to be true
<ball> I just built myself a new Xubuntu box
<vinny> it is amazing..
<vinny> good lookin'  ,fast,easy,
<alejandro_moreno> hello
<alejandro_moreno> I installed xubuntu 11.10 from a USB stick, and after rebooting, the installed xubuntu doesn't recognize my wireless card, or my USB stick ...
<alejandro_moreno> is there something I
<alejandro_moreno> can do besides moving my machine closer to my router, so that I can try wired connection?
 * alejandro_moreno is going to sleep, and will be back in ~6 hours
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> I am using Voyager, a customised version of ubuntu/Xubuntu.
<chiiiiiz> The file manager is managed by Xubuntu, and so is Thunar. I want to use Nautilus for some operations (use of some scripts, among others)
<chiiiiiz> I have made a launcher saying "nautilus --no-desktop", in my AWN dock. This works.
<chiiiiiz> But when I enter "nautilus --no-desktop" in the field "File Manager" of my Favorite Application menu, the --no-desktop option is ignored.
<chiiiiiz> Does anyone know how to tell XFCE to pay attention to the option?
<RokcStar> hi
<baizon> hello
<Xenicide> If i have a extended filesystem on sda2, is it safe to delete sda2 that contain windows?
<ePlus> good afternoon all
<olbi> hello :)
<eli_> anyone feel like helping me maybe?
<holstein> eli_: you'll just need to ask your question, and if anyone can, they will help
<eli_> ok, well i am unable to connect wirelessly with my laptop running xubuntu. it keeps asking for the WPA2 key even though it's right
<eli_> i am very new to linux in general
<eli_> apparently my router sucks, so i tried changing the macaddress of the laptop to see if the router was blocking my macaddress due to too many keep-alive packets
<holstein> eli_: i would go into the manager, and delete the connection, and double check that it is 'right'
<eli_> but that didn't seem to help
<holstein> if you can, just keep it simple
<holstein> you shouldnt have to do anything special
<eli_> well the thing is, i was connected. it just pooped out on me and keeps asking for the key. i revealed key and it's right
<eli_> it was doing the same thing to my friends crunchbang laptop when he brought it over
<holstein> sure, but i dont know what all you have done
<holstein> changing mac addresses... or whats up with the router
<eli_> it works fine on my dad's windows laptop, he can connect fine
<eli_> my girlfriends mac also connects fine.
<holstein> i think we should consider that coincidence until you get further data
<holstein> theres also another constant there
<holstein> linux is new to you, and mac is not new to your GF, and windows is not new to any of you
<eli_> mhm
<holstein> if you can wire up temporarily, and apply all updates in case its something that needs patched
<eli_> i'm hardwired in right now
<holstein> either undo what you have done, or just boot up from the live CD
<eli_> i used macchanger to randomly choose a new macaddress, want me to return it to the permanent address?
<ZAN3> Hey all.  Making the switch to Xubuntu.  Got both 32 & 64bit ISO's. Not sure which to install.  My 4 yr old notebook has 1.7 GHz Single core CPU, 2Gb RAM, 160 Gb HDD etc.  Which version should I go for?  Will 64bit use MORE cpu and thus run hotter? And is it ANY faster? I;ve hear 64bit uses more RAM - if so, will apps take longer to load due to having to access more of the memory?  What are the benefits/cons of running either version on this system?
<ZAN3> Nobody seems to really know the answer.  Here's hoping someone can help me out. Sorry for being a complete idiot.  Regards.
<holstein> eli_: i want you to either try and return to as much of the out-of-the-box setup as possible, or boot up into the live CD
<holstein> taking these potential breakages/customizations out of the equation
<eli_> ok 1 sec
<baizon> ZAN3: what laptop do you got?
<holstein> you can also apply upgrades while you are on the wired internet and see if that provides a pathc
<holstein> patch*
<baizon> ZAN3: write the exact cpu data plz
<holstein> ZAN3: for less that 4GB's of ram, the 32bit version is usually suggested
<ZAN3> @baizon:  Dell - Celeron M530
<holstein> theres really no deal breakers anymore running 64bit though
<holstein> flash used to be a sticking point
<holstein> eli_: you can use the update manger, or you can open a terminal and run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> eli_: or you can use synaptic... clicking reload, and mark all upgrades
<baizon> ZAN3: what are you planning to do with your system?
<ZAN3> @baizon: less /proc/cpuinfo, processor       : 0
<ZAN3> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<ZAN3> cpu family      : 6
<ZAN3> model           : 22
<ZAN3> model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          530  @ 1.73GHz
<ZAN3> stepping        : 1
<ZAN3> cpu MHz         : 1729.196
<ZAN3> cache size      : 1024 KB
<ZAN3> fpu             : yes
<ZAN3> fpu_exception   : yes
<ZAN3> cpuid level     : 10
<ZAN3> wp              : yes
<ZAN3> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dts
<holstein> for less that 4 GB of ram, use 32bit
<ZAN3> bogomips        : 3458.39
<Pici> !paste | ZAN3
<ubottu> ZAN3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZAN3> clflush size    : 64
<ZAN3> cache_alignment : 64
<ZAN3> address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<holstein> ZAN3: also, use a pastebin for this ^^
<ZAN3> sorry for that
<ZAN3> new here
<holstein> no worries
<baizon> ZAN3: what are you planning to do with your system?
<ZAN3> The basics, maybe a bit of light video editing from time to time
<baizon> ZAN3: are you planning to buy RAM to get 4GB?
<ZAN3> It's maxed out at 2Gb
<baizon> ok, then my recommendation is 32bit
<ZAN3> @baizon:  thanks.  so what is the REAL difference between them - apart from the RAM required?
<ubuntu> ok. im booted from live USB. i have no wireless capabilities, same as when i first installed.
<ubuntu> <----- eli_
<holstein> ZAN3: ths 64bit version will utilize the chip better for some things
<holstein> you might notices if you were rendering video in something with 64bit support that it would rendor much faster
<holstein> assuming you have enough ram
<holstein> you might also notice other things are slower
<baizon> ZAN3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<ZAN3> @holstein:  Okaaay.  So if it uses the chip better it RUNS hotter and uses more battery, right.  Sorry for being stupid
<holstein> ZAN3: that depends
<holstein> i wouldnt choose 32 or 64 for battery life
<baizon> ZAN3: yes, for older chips 32 can be better than 64
<ubuntu> should i install drivers?
<baizon> because there arent developing it anymore
<holstein> it depends like baizon is asking, on what you are planning on doing
<baizon> ubuntu: is your wifi on?
<ubuntu> no, its greyed out, says firmware needed
<Sysi> menu -> system -> additional drivers
<baizon> jockey is recommending something?
<Sysi> you should have firmware or driver there
<holstein> ubuntu: if its a broadcom chip, there are a couple of drivers
<holstein> maybe you should try the other one
<ubuntu> it is broadcom
<ubuntu> i went to menu -> system but i didn't see additional drivers
<holstein> i would check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Sysi> maybe I remember wrong, somewhere in menu anyway
<ubuntu> alright ill do that now
<baizon> ubuntu: open terminal, and type: jockey-gtk
<ubuntu> well there's a little icon in the panel asking me to install drivers
<ubuntu> ok, it brought up an option to activate drivers
<baizon> so do it :)
<baizon> and it should work
<ubuntu> hmmm it says i need to restart before changes will take effect
<ubuntu> and im pretty sure my friend who helped me install already did that too
<ubuntu> like i said, it was working a couple nights ago, but in the middle of watching a movie on mplayer it disconnected and i haven't been able to get back on
<baizon> check the log
<ubuntu> how? sorry, im so new, this is my first ever linux install
<ubuntu> and should i reboot into the harddrive to check it?
<holstein> ubuntu: did you read that wiki page?
<holstein> AFAIK there are 2 drivers, you can try the other one
<holstein> and you can try it from the live CD
<ubuntu> oh sorry, i will read it now
<puff> Hm, I'm looking at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Commands_for_the_settings_manager
<holstein> the arch documentaion is great
<puff> It looks like something like this might help me out (I want to make a simple clicky icon to activate my external display port) but I'm unclear, from reading that, how I actually invoke those commands.
<holstein> puff: are you trying to extend the destkop? or mirror?
<puff> Mirror.
<puff> I move my laptop between desks, one desk has a nice large Dell monitor.
<holstein> you can do that in the system settings under 'monitor'
<holstein> display?
<holstein> i think its monitor
<puff> Yes, display.
<holstein> i like arandr as well
<puff> Settings/Settings Manager/Display, select the dell monitor, click the checkbox for "usee this display"
<puff> Every time I plug in.  Since I do this at least once, sometimes twice a day, I'd like to set up a shortcut.
<holstein> puff: you can script something im sure, or do something like automate the mouse clicks with something
<puff> Hm, looking at arandr and I'm not sure how it applies.
<ubuntu> apparently i can't apt-get install the driver because im not root
<holstein> well, it applies like i said... when i want to extend my desktop
<holstein> its not so much for your case.. i was going to ask you to test it
<holstein> but, you can disregard it
<nefpte> how would i be able to display multiple clocks in xubuntu 11.10?
<holstein> you sudo apt-get install ubuntu
<ubuntu> i did, same message
<holstein> sudo apt-get install whatever
<puff> ubuntu: Don't forget to put "sudo" at the beginning.
<puff> ubuntu: Also, you should be doing this from the account you first set up when you installed ubuntu.
<ubuntu> yea, i tried that first. it says Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<holstein> puff: its live right now
<holstein> ubuntu: you have another package manager open
<ubuntu> oh, you are correct
<puff> ubuntu: Yeah, what holstein said.
<pleia2> nefpte: you can add multiple of the "orage clock" to your panel and set different time zones for them
<nefpte> pleia2: right click on panel>panel>add new items>add clock? just moved from ubuntu
<pleia2> nefpte: add "orage clock" not the regular clock
<pleia2> but otherwise, yes
<puff> Hm, found xfce-settings-display, but I need to list the displays so I know what argument to feed it.
<ubuntu> hrm. neither drivers is working. they both say (firmware missing)
<ubuntu> anyway... thanks for all your help! i have to go to work, i will try again later
<nefpte> pleia2: ah, but i don't know which clock corresponds to which place :s
<pleia2> nefpte: right click on the clock and go to "properties"
<pleia2> you can change stuff there, and you can always move them around as needed
<nefpte> i guess that will have to do
<nefpte> thanks
<Kurdistan> really good xubuntu release
<Kurdistan> 11.10
<Kurdistan> I have cario-dock, jupiter and synapse running at boot. boot-time great. performance great.
<Kurdistan> it seems to be stable. even if it is based on ubuntu, and ubuntu with no-LTS release are based on debian unstable.
<holstein> its not so much based on ubuntu
<holstein> it is ubuntu... with XFCE and other customizations
<Kurdistan> holstein, yes I know.
<Kurdistan> is there any xubuntu ppa like the kubuntu team haves?
<holstein> i dont think the kubuntu team has ppas
<holstein> not that are installed by default
<holstein> if its not in the repos, you can push it out, and be an official flavor or whatever you call it
<holstein> you cant ship with it by default
<holstein> there might be a testing kubuntu ppa you can add
<Kurdistan> holstein yes kubuntu have ppa
<Kurdistan> some kind of backports
<Kurdistan> that let you update your kde
<holstein> Kurdistan: not in by default
<holstein> mabye you check a box or something...
<Kurdistan> holstein, yes not by default.
<Kurdistan> holstein reason I ask is because if xfce newer version will come and I do not want to reinstall
<Kurdistan> I still wanted the newer xfce version
<holstein> Kurdistan: you can always build it
<Kurdistan> holstein :) if I had the time I would. I only install stable kernel if the current does not play well
<Kurdistan> but anyway a good xubuntu release.
<holstein> you can build XFCE
<holstein> if you want one that is newer than what is in the repos
<Kurdistan> holstein have you tried?
<holstein> AFAIK, you can suggest a backport
<holstein> Kurdistan: nope
<Kurdistan> holstein, okey.
<Kurdistan> have nice day/evening. need to go.
<Kurdistan> thx again xubuntu team for a good release
<holstein> o/
<holstein> yup... the xubuntu team rocks!
<go8765> hello. can I  found anywhere dooble fresh debs?
<holstein> go8765: ?
<go8765> holstein, what? :)
<Sysi> precise daily/repositories are newest you can get
<Sysi> or debian experimental
<holstein> go8765: what indeed.. what is your question? what is a "dooble fresh deb?"
<Sysi> for less bleeding edge, "sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Sysi> *apt-get for first one too
<go8765> holstein, dooble-browser | deb- is dooble.deb
<go8765> Sysi, your answers for me?
<Sysi> not really
<Sysi> I thought you typoed "doable"
<holstein> im not finding any dooble browser
<holstein> but, you can download and build it if its open
<holstein> go8765: you might not find a .deb package for such an obscure application
<Sysi> !info dooble
<ubottu> dooble (source: dooble): WebKit based browser written is Qt 4. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0+svn874-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 13832 kB, installed size 16684 kB
<Sysi> hard to say about version number like that
<holstein> interesting... google fail!
<holstein> midori is nice and lite
<holstein> AH.. finally found it http://dooble.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> this is the latest version.. http://sourceforge.net/projects/dooble/files/Version%201.26/
<go8765> holstein, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dooble http://dooble.sourceforge.net/
<go8765> holstein, and what about .deb?
<holstein> go8765: if they make one, it'll be there
<holstein> doesnt look like they do
<go8765> i need to make it myself?
<holstein> need?.. i mean, if you want the latest, that would be the way to go
<Sysi> go8765: what version is in package from repositories?
<go8765> Sysi, I think omething like 0.64 :)
<go8765> *something
<Sysi> you should file a bug probably
<go8765> Sysi, what you mean?
<Sysi> make a bug report / use ubuntu-bug / contact package maintainer
<holstein> contributing upstream to it is not a bad idea as well
<go8765> Sysi, *english is not my native? so its hard to me fully understand what you mean :(
<go8765> Sysi, about what bug you say ?
<Sysi> upstream has probably nothing to do with distro-specific packaging
<holstein> right, but if its not maintained in debian, pulling it into ubuntu would be more of a challenge
<Sysi> go8765: tell guy responsible for dooble on ubuntu to make package of current version
<holstein> if its maintained for debial, it'll just trickle in
<holstein> debian*
<holstein> or so im told
<Sysi> yeah, looks like it's not packaged for debian at all
<holstein> im not finding it either...
<go8765> thanks for help. I try to make .deb myself
<holstein> go8765: sure.. consider packaging it like that for debian though
<go8765> Sysi, where I can findthis guy ? :)
<holstein> it would benifit a lot of folks that way
<Sysi> go8765: package info and contacts are here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/dooble
<Sysi> maybe they just drop it from precise and tell everyone to use firefox..
<puff> What's dooble's raison d'etre?
<go8765> *need to go out
<Sysi> go8765_afk: please don't use awaynick
<go8765> Sysi, why?
<Sysi> it's not needed and creates useless scrollback
<Sysi> !away
<ubottu> Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<go8765> ok
<eplus> hello all
<eplus> how does one fix "Failed to execute default Terminal Emulator." when you try and access it from Start | Accessories please?
<eplus> it only started after I did an update last night
<olbi> I have problem with listening to music, I play some tracks, and after some of them, it's randomly, when next track start, than it jump to the half of song, dont know why, it is happen on all media players, like Exaile, Gmusicbrowser, Clementine, Rhythbox, sometimes it jumps 2 tracks
<Sysi> it happens with the same tracks?
<Sysi> do they play if you select them manually?
<olbi> i check this on 20 randomly choose tracks
<olbi> when I play it manualy, it works fine
<olbi> but auto jump to next sometimes fail
<olbi> all files are flacs
<w30> What packages do I need for xfce4 and compiz? I don't want any kde, gnome, or unity stuff. It's so confusing with all the compiz packages available.
<baizon> w30: i dont understand your question
<olbi> Sysi, again it happen, after 2 tracks :/
<w30> there is compiz, compiz-core, compiz-plugins, compiz-plugins-default, compix-plugins-extra, etc.
<Sysi> w30: xfce4 xfce4-goodies and something for compiz
<baizon> w30: yes
<Sysi> try just "compiz"
<baizon> w30: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xfce4 <- this are the dependecies
<w30> baizon, do I want a window decorator using the Gtk toolkit and the files necessary to integrate compiz with the GNOME
<Sysi> for window decorator probably yeas, for gnome probably no, doesn't really matter much
<w30> Sysi, I don't have or want gnome anything.
<w30> Sysi, do I need a window decorator besides xfce4?
<w30> what's compiz-core as compared to compiz?
<Sysi> the very base of compiz, core
<Sysi> you can read package deskcriptions if you want to be exact, I can't rmember them all
<w30> Sysi, I have all the xfce4 goodies
<w30> Is there a specific compiz for xfce4 or gtk-engines? and not with any gnome or kde extras/
<Sysi> no
<Sysi> well xfce has gtk-engine and you probably want murrine and unico/adwaita
<w30> Sysi, yeah, probably but not worried about eye candy yet, just want cube and wobbly windows and stuff to impress Windows 7 users when they look over my shoulder
<w30> Sysi, maybe I can set up a sensor to automatically start compiz when they  get within 5 feet.
<w30> what's compizconfig-backend-gconfig? do I want that? Is that gnome specific stuff that some how got installed on my box?
<olbi> ok, so problem is only on my machine, second computer doesnt have this problem, some1 know to fix this?
<Sysi> gconf is gnome settings-daemon
<Sysi> just grab the base and install some more when something doesn't work :P
<w30> Sysi, somehow I have .gconf installed with xubuntu. gnome must be a virus that you can't escape on any ubuntu version.
<Sysi> xubuntu default isn't the purest xfce
<w30> Sysi, Oh?, How would I do better? I have the internet AND THE TIME?
<Sysi> install minimal system (option in alternate disk) and then install very basics of xfce
<w30> Sysi, It would to iffy to rip stuff out of my xubuntu regular install I suppose?
<Sysi> not really, but somewhat difficult and still not same result
<Sysi> though everything there is needed for *something*
<w30> compiz-core is the basics or is just plain compiz what to start with?
<Sysi> apt-cache show compiz ; apt-cache show compiz-core
<w30> Sysi, I don't think I should start trying to remove stuff; I better do the alternate install like you said *smile*
<Sysi> you need to select that iption before starting installation btw
<w30> Sysi, good to know apt-cache command; thank you
<w30> Sysi, right, I understand. Maybe I will install that way and dual boot each install to see what suits me.
<w30>  thank to all, I am gonna start with compiz-core and see what happens; If it foobars, I will try the alternate cd minimal install way.
<ISBB> afternoon all
<ISBB> hoping i could get a wee bit of vnc/lightdm help here
<ISBB> i found this page which describes pretty much my issue
<ISBB> http://www.xubuntu.org/node/49
<ISBB> especially the part about loggin in and only getting a background only
<ISBB> however if i change lightdm to autologin.  logging in over vnc works great
<ISBB> if i disable autologin it doesnt matter what session i choose i only get a background image only and the session never fully loads
<ISBB> was wondering if ya'all could shine a little light on that subject
<ISBB> running 64bit xubuntu 11.10
<ISBB> with the latest kernel
<fuente> exit
<Crash_O-D> dmd -run build_rabcdasm
<Crash_O-D> swffile.d(246): Error: cannot implicitly convert expression (tag.data.length) of type ulong to uint | how can i fix this?
<prings> so i switched over from ubuntu to xubuntu and am trying to update, but it keeps asking for an unbuntu cd
<prings> how do i fix this
<GridCube> go to the software sources and uncheck the cds from the Other Software atb
<GridCube> tab
<eplus> hey all
<eplus> n00b question here, but how can i browse to my samba share from xubuntu 11.10?
<GridCube> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GridCube> also
<GridCube> !gigolo
<GridCube> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (oneiric), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<GridCube> also thunar if you install gvfs-backends
<eplus> soo... what do i need to install to browse samba shares?
<eplus> lol
<GridCube> eplus, gigolo is installed already
<eplus> it is indeed
<GridCube> gvfs-backends allows you to browse your shares trhough thunar, its not installed
<GridCube> !info gvfs-backends
<ubottu> gvfs-backends (source: gvfs): userspace virtual filesystem - backends. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 343 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<Sysi> not "browse" but connect to them
<eplus> though gigolo is giving me: Connecting to "(null)://(null)/" failed.
<eplus> there we go
<eplus> gvfs-backends was needed
<eplus> anyone got any tweaks to make the fonts a bit better?
<eplus> like what's a good font and settings for 1080p resolution
<holstein> better?
<holstein> bigger?
<eplus> less eye bleeding?
<eplus> i don't know, probably i'm not used to it
<Sysi> default should be pretty nice.. droid sans with medium or slight hinting
<Sysi> dejavu sans is nice too, and try different hinting settings
<Sysi> ubuntu-font-family is a bit different but cool
<eplus> is it me or hinting doesn't apply to firefox?
<Sysi> ah, you want msttcorefontf
<Sysi> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Package msttcorefonts does not exist in oneiric
<Sysi> hum
<eplus> i installed them
<eplus> just curious if hinting applies to FF or not
<Sysi> I think not, inside websites
<Sysi> not sure though
<eplus> yes you can
<eplus> about:config
<eplus> gfx.use_text_smoothing_setting
<eplus> set to true
<eplus> ;)
<Sysi> cool, need to check that out on desktop machine
<eplus> Sysi, can you tell me the default fonts in FF please
<eplus> in "advanced"
<Sysi> probably dejavu, or ms-ones
<eplus> oh you don't have it open
<Sysi> ah, they're just default defaults, serif/sans-serif/monospace
<Sysi> picks whatever is default, I don't know how to set that though
<Sysi> probably devavu or droid
<eplus> firefox | edit | content | advanced
<Sysi> yup, there
<anagande> gedit won't open, i've been fiddling with the colour schemes and plugins. It eventually became too cluttered in those folders so I deleted everything in both the plugin and the style folder and now gedit won't open.
<anagande> any pointers? :s
<holstein> anagande: open from the terminal and note the errors
<anagande> http://paste.ubuntu.com/769519/
<holstein> looks like its looking for the restortabs plugin eh?
<anagande> got it working, thanks
<holstein> cool
<Kurdistan> guys/girls I think the dock-like thing in xubuntu/xfce 4.8 does not look good
<holstein> Kurdistan: you know how to remove it?
<Kurdistan> why not go for docky/avant/cario-dock etc?
<holstein> right click and remove it
<Kurdistan> holstein yes
<Sysi> they're not xfce
<holstein> you can install cario if you want
<holstein> you know how Kurdistan ?
<holstein> you can search the package manager
<holstein> its not a dock really, its just an XFCE panel
<Sysi> xubuntu doesn't want to be even more bloated with random goop for "eyecandy"
<holstein> i personally appreciate that
<Kurdistan> holstein, yes I do. :)
<holstein> there are *no* extra packages needed to provide this functionality
<Kurdistan> Sysi, I understand.
<Kurdistan> but is seems a bit out-dated
<Sysi> also kind of feature-show
<Kurdistan> otherwise new xfce and xubuntu looks great
<holstein> Kurdistan: feel free to 'update' as you please
<Sysi> out-dated :D it wasnt possible before 11.04
<Kurdistan> sysi are you a part of xubuntu dev?
<Sysi> check out upstream xfce, that's 90s
<Sysi> not really, know some of them though
<Kurdistan> :) anyway I changed to cario-dock, have synapse and jupiter. browsning and chatting without any problem.
<Kurdistan> it is really responsive
<Kurdistan> Sysi, is any of them only here?
<Kurdistan> :) maybe I should ask this off-topic section
<holstein> ask what?
<holstein> that it be changed... i personally appreciate the lightness of *not* having cairo, docky, or awn
<Sysi> I'd go for even more conservative default settings, but I wouldn't still use them myself
#xubuntu 2011-12-14
<Nonqwet> hi all!
<Nonqwet> When Xubuntu will run as fast as Lubuntu?
<Sysi> "run as fast"?
<Sysi> what do you mean by that
<Nonqwet> google translate...
<Nonqwet> speed of work
<Nonqwet> speed of operation and etc
<Nonqwet> and?
<Nonqwet> I think Xubuntu has lost its relevance.
<Nonqwet> Xubuntu does not work faster than Ubuntu with Gnome 2.
<Nonqwet> But Lubuntu fastest and more. And it uses less resources.
<Nonqwet> Why are you silent?
<Nonqwet> :(
<Nonqwet> ok then bb
<Paimun> well
<Paimun> that was fascinating
<alejandro_moreno> hi
<alejandro_moreno> my newly installed xubuntu can't find my wireless card
<alejandro_moreno> and can't automount CDs or USB sticks ...
<alejandro_moreno> do I need to get a wired connection and try an update?
<alejandro_moreno> or can I manually mount say the Xubuntu live CD and try something from there?
<alejandro_moreno> can't mount CD
<alejandro_moreno> /etc/fstab doesn't have a cdrom entry
<alejandro_moreno> what should it look like?
<alejandro_moreno> unknown filesystem type iso9660 ...
<alejandro_moreno> getting worrying messages from modprobe
<alejandro_moreno> sudo modprobe -l ath*
<alejandro_moreno> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/3.0.0-13-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<alejandro_moreno> should I just give it up and reinstall?
<alejandro_moreno> well
<alejandro_moreno> I did reinstall, and it went MUCH better
<alejandro_moreno> I'm still getting an error about xfce-panel not running, or something like that
<alejandro_moreno> No running instance of xfce-panel was found (cancel) (execute) ... or something to that effect
<alejandro_moreno> fixed xfce-panel error: rm .cach
<alejandro_moreno> rm ~/.cache/sessions/*
<CrownWheel> Hey, xubuntu users.
<CrownWheel> Has anyone tried installing the R statistics package under 11.10 yet
<CrownWheel> ?
<CrownWheel> Synaptic refuses to do it.  "cannot be installed" with no further explanation.
<CrownWheel> The "Software Center" has more helpful error text.
<CrownWheel> All of R's dependencies produce errors like this:
<CrownWheel> Depends: r-base-core (>= 2.13.0) but 2.14.0-1oneiric0 is to be installed
<CrownWheel> is there a way to force Synaptic/apt/dpkg/whatever to simply USE the ubuntu5/oneiric0 versions of these packages?
<jesusra-away> hi, I'm having freeze or hang problem on reboot or shutdown, somewhere I read that stopping networking before reboot could help and indeed it works for me, now the question is how to automatically stop networking on rebooting, where I can put the command so the first thing it does is stop network?
<jesusra> also how can stop the graphical front end when the system starts or ends so I can see the log on screen?, thanks.
<TheSheep> jesusra: remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the boot options
<TheSheep> !boot | jesusra
<ubottu> jesusra: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> jesusra: by the way, please don't change your nick on away
<jesusra> TheSheep : sorry, problem with connection. will check the links thanks
<jesusra> first thing I did was to remove quiet and splash, the result was a blank screen until the login to xubuntu appear
<TheSheep> then you may want to disable framebuffer, but I forgot what is the boot option for that
<TheSheep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#How_to_disable_the_framebuffer
<StormStrikes> I know this is not the place, but Ive asked in the LibreOffice channel, the documentfoundation channel, the forums and got nothing and Ive tried over a few days.  But is there anyone here skilled in Calc macros that I would be able to ask a few questions of?
<jesusra> mmh, the hang on reboot may be due the wireless driver, I unchecked Enable wireless (translated from spanish Activar Inalámbrico) and now I can reboot properly
<jesusra> TheSheep : the instructions in BootOptions seems to apply when installing, I found that on grub menu pressing <e> I can remove the line set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode and this works, there are not too many log lines though, cu thanks.
<Error404NotFound> I have suddenly lost sound after i rebooted due to some upgrades( http://pastebin.com/dAiix2am) also tried rebooting into older kernal, killing all processing using pcm, restart pulseaudio, etc...
<cYmen> Hm...something seems to have changed recently and now xubuntu only uses one of my screen. Where do I change that?
<kora-chan> hey guys, i recently switched from ubuntu to xubuntu (11.10) and was wondering what i have to do to get my ipod touch sync with banshe. libgpod is installed and lsusb yields the ipod device is connected directly. i also tried gtkpod, but none seemed to recognize the device. any ideas?
<GridCube> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dipseydoodle> hello
<dipseydoodle> Does Xubuntu come with Apache?
<dipseydoodle> (I couldn't find a list of Servers/Apps etc...)
<GridCube> dipseydoodle: nope
<Myrtti> I don't think apart from Ubuntu shipping with Samba and all desktop versions coming with CUPS, none of the Ubuntu flavours come with any servers
<GridCube> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in oneiric
<dipseydoodle> Really.
<GridCube> mmhm thats weird
<dipseydoodle> Interesting
<ablomen> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.20-1ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Myrtti> :-)
<GridCube> ah there it is
<dipseydoodle> Hmm?
<GridCube> also lamp
<GridCube> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ablomen> basicly install php5 mysql-server apache2 and phpmyadmin and you should be all set
<dipseydoodle> Ok thanks.
<Myrtti> dipseydoodle: I think the reasoning is that the distro can be used in many ways and not everyone wants apache2 in their system
<dipseydoodle> Btw, I am a mac user (have a nice macbook :P ) use them alot. I'm looking for an exiting new OS that a Hobby Programmer like me can play around with
<GridCube> any linux should help you there
<dipseydoodle> :p
<dipseydoodle> I know
<dipseydoodle> I just so happened to download the kernal yesterday.
<dipseydoodle> \
<dipseydoodle> I'm thinking of making a new distro in my spare time :P
<ablomen> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<dipseydoodle> I've looked into that before.
<dipseydoodle> It seems quite helpful, but. I'm the one who can't stand DIY books :P
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dipseydoodle> I'm quite familiar with Unix Source etc... I'm sure I could hack up some of the source cide and be happy with it.
<dipseydoodle> I see.
<dipseydoodle> Sorry
<GridCube> :) no problem
<dipseydoodle> (ontopic) I don't want to waste all your time so I'll make this last question short. Am I right when I assume that this distro comes with GCC? or is there something else I need to download aswell?
<Myrtti> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Myrtti> again, not everyone needs GCC so you need to install it - best way to do that is to install the build-essential package which pulls all the dependencies.
<Myrtti> well, all the dependencies needed for basic work.
<dipseydoodle> Ok
<dipseydoodle> thanks
<xubuntu433> hi
<baizon> hello
<xubuntu433> is there anyway to change xscreensaver password screen
<GridCube> hello
<GridCube> not that i know off
<holstein> there are different lockers, but leaving the default one is going to be problematic
<holstein> or challenging
<xubuntu433> and is there anyway to restore xubuntu without reinstall?
<xubuntu433> i install gnomescreensaver but i cant change background
<GridCube> depends on what went wrong
<xubuntu433> i remove xscreensaver install gnomescreensaver. I install xscreensaver but screensaver setting gone
<baizon> so remove the config
<xubuntu433> ?
<baizon> sorry i mean recreate it
<baizon> dpkg-reconfigure xscreensaver
<xubuntu433> this command for recreate config files?
<baizon> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man8/dpkg-reconfigure.8.html
<xubuntu433> thanks
<baizon> np
<xubuntu433> and last question if i want to use gnomescreensaver in xubuntu how can i access gnome screensaver prefences
<baizon> xubuntu433: /usr/bin/gnome-screensaver-preferences
<xubuntu433> again thx and goodbye
<baizon> np, cu
<revenuar> hello, does skype work with xubuntu?
<Unit193> If not, you may want to tell Skype as I'm running it now ;)
<revenuar> i keep on getting: failed to download package files, check your internet connection
<revenuar> via the software centre
<Unit193> You are online with that same computer? Try opening Synaptic and "reloading" the package list. Did you enable the third party repo?
<revenuar> yes, no
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Unit193> Or you can use Synaptic to add it
<revenuar> okay, skypes in queue. should have looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype before i asked. sorry
<revenuar> thanks!
<Linze> hoi
<ajauregui> Hi!!!
<ajauregui> i need to mount a SD card in xubuntu
<ajauregui> when i insert the card nothing happens
<ajauregui> can anybody help me?
<drx1> is Xubuntu the lightest Ubutu version?
<drx1> Can you install Xubuntu on a PII/450Mhz/384M/5G system and have it run sufficiently quickly?
<drx1> Is it possible to install Xubuntu from a bootable floppy or start the installation for an MSDOS boot floppy?
<TheSheep> drx1: no
<drx1> TheSheep: which is the lightest?
<drx1> or is that no to have it run well?
<TheSheep> drx1: no idea, but that is way too little ram to run xubuntu
<TheSheep> also, what does "the lightest" mean?
<TheSheep> ubuntu server would be the lightest, I guess
<drx1> so no ubuntu flavor for an old laptop, eh?
<TheSheep> console-only
<TheSheep> ram is cheap
<drx1> this system maxes out at 384M
<TheSheep> and modern web browsers eat ram like hogs
<TheSheep> no matter how light your system is, the applications will use most of the ram
<TheSheep> you can try the distros that are specifically designed for small computers, like damn small linux or puppy linux
<drx1> i reallly need it to (1) compile C apps (configure/make) (2) run disk utilities, (3) subversion, (4) view office documents (e.g., open office).  browsing would be secondary
<TheSheep> open office is even more of a ram hog
<TheSheep> other than that you are alright with just the console
<drx1> console will get me the first three, but not the last 2
<drx1> what about Ubuntu compatible puppy linux... is that any good?
<drx1> is there any browser that won't try to hog all your RAM?
<w30> drx1, Ha! Yeah use wget
<holstein> midori seems nice and light
<w30> holstein, check out this url for emerald and libemeraldengine for xubuntu; works for me.http://askubuntu.com/questions/82198/is-it-possible-to-keep-the-window-buttons-and-title-opaque-and-the-border-trans
<holstein> yeah, emerald works for me
<holstein> i get compiz working... its just slow
<holstein> and focus problems
<w30> holstein, I fixed my speed problem by editing /proc/cpuinfo with "model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
<Sysi> holstein: sounds exactly like compiz :P
<holstein> yup... its not slow pre-compiz w30
<w30> holstein, I don't know what compiz needs to run well, Everyone says you don't need anything like what Vista needs but Vista needs a lot so that don't say much
<Sysi> compiz needs good drivers
<w30> Sysi, it needs at the least 3d drivers that support Open GL
<Sysi> anything less is nowhere near "good"
<w30> I need a 4th button on my mouse to run the cube; Otherwise I am good to go.
<w30> If I use buttons 1 thru 3,  I loose some other window manager function. I have it buuton 1 plus super.
<Sysi> cube sucks, it would be awesome to have button for scale
<w30> Sysi, That's a good Idea you need to head to New Egg com eh?
<Sysi> on other tought, having apple magic trackpad would be more awesome
<Sysi> I wonder how well ginn works
<w30> Sysi, what's ginn?
<Sysi> daemon for multitouch gestures
<w30> Sysi, oh, ok. Is that for touch screens also?
<Sysi> idk
<w30> I hate dirty screens and dirty glasses. I can't keep either clean even trying not to touch either. no touch screens for me unless I can wipe them off on my sleeve.
<Sysi> I can't keep mousepad or trackball clean
<Sysi> not clean screen is much easier to not notice
#xubuntu 2011-12-15
<spaceneedle> How do you format a usb stick in Xubuntu 10.04?
<holstein> spaceneedle: i use gparted, but im sure theres a simpler tool
<CrownWheel> Hey, Xubuntu users.  Anyone try installing the R statistics pakages under Oneiric, v11.10 yet?  It's giving me peculiar dependency issues.
<k_sze> hi guys
<CrownWheel> oh. hey.
<CrownWheel> For a long minute there, I didn't think anyone talked on this channel...
<CrownWheel> what's on your mind?
<k_sze> I need some assistance with re-installing 11.10 over a failed 11.04-to-11.10 upgrade.
<k_sze> I want to re-install 11.10 *in-place*, without having to wipe the existing ext4 partition.
<CrownWheel> wow. beyond my expertise, I'm afraid.  I just came in to get advice on installing R under 11.10...
<w30> k_sze, just tell the installer to put it on that partition and format it again as ext4 as it installs
<k_sze> w30: "without having to wipe the existing ext4 partition"
<w30> k_sze, well formatting it again will wipe it for everyone except the FBI
<amgine> I cannot get my Logitech headset to work in xubuntu. As I now need to reboot into windows daily for meetings to use the headset, xubuntu is now a liability for me. Anyone able to help resolve this?
<TheSheep> !bt | amgine
<TheSheep> !bluetooth | amgine
<ubottu> amgine: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Guest51397> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest51397> !filesharing
<well_laid_lawn> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<csenger41> hello! anyone active here?
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> I am
<csenger41> I'm using Mail Watcher and wanna set the run on click command to open a link with default browser
<csenger41> could u help?
<TREESofRIGHTEOUS> actually I got on to post a problem I had found
<Kurdistan> hi will the stable kernel 3.1 find its way to 11.10?
<Kurdistan> any one who knows how to remove keyring in xubuntu? it asks me password everytime I use ex chrome.
<Kurdistan> I have tried with seahorse (password manager)
<Kurdistan> no luck
<csenger41> no clue sry
<csenger41> never mind, found a solution :)
<csenger41> bye-bye
<VanessaE> Can someone please tell me how to disable the password/lock when resuming from suspend (in 11.10)?
<amgine> Thanks TheSheep, but it's a USB headset.
<_Pete_> hi
<_Pete_> for somereason my audio is not working when using xubuntu session
<_Pete_> when logged in to gnome unity it works
<_Pete_> I suspect xubuntu deciced to switch to output to HDMI output
<_Pete_> how to change that in xubuntu?
<Sysi> try with mixer, if that doesn't work, get pavucontrol/paprefs
<_Pete_> ok found it thanks
<_Pete_> just wondering why it was switched in first place
<Sysi> stuff happens
<Sysi> so doing it from mixer worked?
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> from gnome-settings
<_Pete_> how about this: is there way define how much it will go forward/backward in parole video player when one presses keyboard arrows left/right?
<_Pete_> now it jumps way too much
<Sysi> that's the same as using pavucontrol.. it should work from xfce-mixer too, but that's not fully confirmed
<Sysi> I think you can't
<Sysi> you can use vlc or gnome-mplayer (but I'm not sure about that on them)
<_Pete_> yeah, in vlc it is by default alt+left/right
<_Pete_> did boot to newest kernel today so that changed the audio outputs I guess
<powercircle> Hey together, I need some help with adjusting to the xubuntu experience coming from 20 years of Mac OS :) Anyone willing to help? :-)
<holstein> powercircle: sure...
<holstein> might i suggest taking a few days and approaching it similarly to when you first started using macOS
<powercircle> Okay, first it's great to am switching, finally, after four years of considering :P
<holstein> instead of trying to immediately make "this" be like "that"
<holstein> linux/ubuntu is open, and can be configured to look and feel literally any way you would like
<powercircle> I'm on xubuntu since november already after first trials in may. This is my long thought out plan to leave apple behind :P
<holstein> but, i find taking some time to get used to the defaults can be easier on everyone involved
<holstein> you might also consider going with a desktop environment that might be more like OSX out of the box
<holstein> though xubuntu is not a bad choice
<powercircle> I'm switching to get away from defaults. I've got around of 14 years professional linuy _SERVER_ exp. on my back, but have some problems with more specific things.
<holstein> cool
<holstein> ask what you like here then, and if someone can, they will help :)
<holstein> powercircle: welcome
<powercircle> For example I now have around 27 Terminals open, but can't distinguish them in the tasklist.
<_Pete_> powercircle: if so, I guess you handle all well from shell?
<powercircle> hrhr, youre reading my thoughts?
<powercircle> I'd like to set the title of the terminals to the currently running process, but can't find something that can do that. I suspect it's an environment variable?
<_Pete_> it depends wich xterm/cloneofit you are using
<TheSheep> powercircle: I got rid of the task list and just use the workspace switcher
<_Pete_> I guess you can use pure xterm too
<powercircle> BTW.: I'm not stupid. An URL or a small hint like "look at TERMINAPP_CMD variable" is totally sufficient :-)
<powercircle> Nah, I like the look and feel of the xfce terminal. Also as you said, I'd like to stick to defaults as much as I can.
<_Pete_> I have similar background
<TheSheep> xfce terminal has an option to set the title in the preferences
<_Pete_> but I prefer to mix what best suits me
<powercircle> Yeah it has such a field where it just says "Terminal" now. Can I use variables in there?
<holstein> i would consider looking at other terminal emulators that might do what you are looking for http://martin.ankerl.com/2007/09/01/comprehensive-linux-terminal-performance-comparison/
<holstein> i use screen a lot personally, and tend to label the running screen sessions.. not sure if that would help you locate
<TheSheep> powercircle: I think so, mine displays the name of the process there
<_Pete_> powercircle: just curious, where do you need 27 terminals? :)
<powercircle> What's in your field there,then?
<powercircle> Maybe you're using this $PS1 somewhere in .bashrc or .profile?
<TheSheep> powercircle: but I'm afk now so I can't check :(
<powercircle> Okay, next annoyance. I've had a great and simple way to store passwords in mac os x. a passwords disk image. It mounts when double-clicked and asks for a master-password.
<powercircle> The only solution on linux that comes to mind for me is dm-crypt+losetup+xterm. Is there something fancy that saves .txts ? :-)
<TheSheep> in xfce you have the keyring
<TheSheep> there is also a fuse filesystem that encrypts single files on the fly
<powercircle> I looked at various password safes already, they seem too limiting to me, unfortunately.
<holstein> you could transition to truecrypt on both OS's
<TheSheep> encfs or something
<powercircle> brrr, truecrypt? I'm running multiple FDE servers and tried it. It performs poorly, IMHO.
<powercircle> But thats a great Idea to look for GUI passwords-asking youre right. Thanks :)
<powercircle> I'll need some seamlessly integrated Windows/Mac OS programs, too. I'm looking into buying VMWare Workstation, but would like to stick with KVM. Can KVM provide windowed seamless integration?
 * holstein uses virtualbox
<holstein> i think they all support that now though
<TheSheep> I think even qemu/libvirt does
<powercircle> I searched around for an hour and could find info about that for KVM.
<powercircle> *couldn't
<TheSheep> use libvirt-manager
<TheSheep> it's the cool thing for ubuntu
<_Pete_> powercircle: just curious part 2: what did make you do this switch?
<powercircle> I'm stuying network security, so I need to work lots with latex omnet++ and this stuff, but Mac OS X did it all perfectly well.
<powercircle> There are two things which make me switch (second only discovered during the switch).
<powercircle> 1. Linux doesn't tell me how to love to do things. I hate being told: You can't do that, because It's complicated.
<powercircle> Also I come from an evangelist standpoint. I loved mac os 7,8,9,X... But then they added the appstore, the iPhone etc.
<powercircle> I don't want to hand out my freedom to do as I please with the stuff I pay for and pay for lots.
<powercircle> Also, as I work so much with Linux it's the natural alternative. I can compile the kernel I want, use the hardware I want, etc-
<powercircle> The second point is, it's _TOTALLY_ cheap. I've got a MacPro with 24Gb RAM and 3 SSDs sitting next to the stinker I'm working with now.
<powercircle> And guess what? The stinker is faster. It has 4gig of ram and can handle more Browser Tabs than the Mac could. Thats amazing.
 * powercircle is planning this switch since 2009.
<_Pete_> under the bridge?
<powercircle> mh?
<powercircle> another example would be chatting on over 64 irc networks. mac os x's colloquy crashes when trying. xchat doesnt care :)
<_Pete_> is that where you need all those 27 terminals?
<_Pete_> btw, just curious part3:
<_Pete_> when you did run your macos7, was it on 68k or ppc system?
<Sysi> macp pro means probably mac os x
<Sysi> oh, misread
<_Pete_> powercircle: I suggest, while being there under bridge, and planning next trolling, try to figure out something more intelligent
<powercircle> _Pete_, I'm sorry to hear that you think about it that way.
<csenger41> hello everyone
<knome> hello
<csenger41> knome: could u help me with mail watcher?
<csenger41> u know that program?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> but if you brief it very well
<knome> nope, haven't got experience with that
<_Pete_> then we might know what the problem is
<csenger41> u can add it to the panel and it checks a specified email address and changes icon if u got new email
<csenger41> and u can set it up to execute a specified command if u get a new email
<csenger41> my question would be if with what command can i put a notification to the desktop
<_Pete_> it's sure you can
<_Pete_> with "primitive" X tools like xmessage
<csenger41> u know the same as when u plug a pendrive into the comp and it shows up that its mounted etc.
<knome> csenger41, notify-send "Summary" "Text"
<_Pete_> but maybe there's some better way for xfce?
<csenger41> knome: sec gonna check
<_Pete_> csenger41: ah, nice to know!
<csenger41> _Pete_: what?
<_Pete_> notify-send
<csenger41> yay, working, thanks
<csenger41> does this work on other distros, like Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<knome> csenger41, yes, should work.
<knome> csenger41, that's the general bin for notify messages
<csenger41> thank you very much for the help :)
<csenger41> http://nandiel.tumblr.com/post/14270846334/show-custom-notification-message
<csenger41> thank you for the help again, ur awesome knome :)
<csenger41> bye i g2g now
<Arpad2> I've got an error message while trying to remove a software, that there is an error in aptdaemon, software that allows to install/remove software
<GridCube> !pastebin | Arpad2
<ubottu> Arpad2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arpad2> and gives this in Detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/771587/
<puff> The window bar at the top of my screen has gone blank.  The background color is still there, but nothign else.
<GridCube> puff press alt-f2 and write > xfce4-panel --restart
<GridCube> Arpad2, sorry, i don't know
<puff> GridCube: Thanks.
<havane31> hi, i need some help please
<well_laid_lawn> havane31: it's best to let ppl know what's not working and if someone knows about it they'll help out
<havane31> ok
<havane31> if there is someone who could help
<havane31> so i have installed xubuntu for the first time for me and now i can t have access to internet
<havane31> i don't how to resolve the problem i am new with xubuntu
<TVasEyes> havane31: more detail please.  which version xubuntu? laptop or desktop? wireless or cabled? does internet work for other machine(s)?
<YeahRight> havane31 : you can start a xterm in the menu somewhere
<havane31> xubuntu 11.10 on a old desktop a hp pavilion 7965 cabled
<YeahRight> then try "man ifconfig"
<havane31> and internet is working with the same ethernet cable with another pc
<havane31> what i have to do with ifconfig?
<YeahRight> you can check if you got an ip address
<YeahRight> and set one if you dont
<YeahRight> man will tell you how
<preecher> is it possible to change the icons that are in the top panel--not all just one?
<havane31> ok
<havane31> i have a green light flickering on the ethernet port
#xubuntu 2011-12-16
<lynaealt> ybit: test
<vithos> xfce4-diskperf-plugin 2.3.0 is never showing any activity even if i run `stress -io 1` etc
<bigbrovar> how do I set up an extended monitor using the xfce monitor configuration tool? it seems only capable of setting up a mirrored view
<baizon> bigbrovar: use arand :)
<baizon> * arandr
<bigbrovar> baizon, arandr? is that installed or do I have to install it?
<bigbrovar> installing arandr now let see how this goes
<bigbrovar> baizon, I love u :D
<bigbrovar> THANKS
<baizon> bigbrovar: np :)
<dryrs> добрый вечер здесь конференция поддержки xubuntu я правильно зашел?
<dryrs> Кто-нибудь говорит по-русски?
<dmorfin> dryrs: nyet
<dryrs> It is russian support of xubuntu or no? Do you speak russian?
<dmorfin> I do not.  I would expect xubuntu to work, but I never tried it.
<Unit193> !ru | dryrs
<ubottu> dryrs: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dmorfin> sensible.  I should have thought of that.
<dryrs> <ubottu> <Unit193> thank you, I think, that I wil serch help in ubuntu ru
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, am  trying to install koha 3-06.01 on ubuntu 10.04, running make test throws up this error http://pastebin.com/BAys7C45 what gives ?
<bigbrovar> never mind sudo apt-get install libbusiness-isbn-perl fixed the issue.
<mirgon> Anyone can help me? i cant hear sound in xubuntu
<Arpad2> hello!
<Arpad2> any ideas about resolving this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/772470/ ?
<holstein> Arpad2: did you add a PPA?
<Arpad2> holstein: no
<holstein> Arpad2: what broke it?
<Arpad2> holstein: hw  failure during maintanance
<holstein> Arpad2: feel free and elaborate
<holstein> you can always try the 'fix broken packages' option in synaptic
<holstein> or try using aptitude
<Arpad2> ok, I try the synaptic first
<Arpad2> last time sth help by reinstalling some files
<Arpad2> this time I don't know what should I reinstall
<holstein> Arpad2: it wont hurt to just remove what all is failing there
<holstein> at least, at a glance, it seems that way to me
<holstein> you should always read the list about what packages are being effected
<Arpad2> holstein: synaptic gives error, too http://paste.ubuntu.com/772497/
<holstein> Arpad2: well, theres not doubt you have an error
<holstein> all package managers should report that
<holstein> you'll just need to decide how you want to proceed fixing it
<holstein> Arpad2: using the -f flag can break things AFAIK
<holstein> not sure why you were using that
<holstein> i would probably run sudo aptitude update and see if any suggestions are offered.. and i would try the 'fix broken packages' option in synaptic, from the menu
<clad> Hello !
<clad> I unchecked the "enable wireless" option as I wanted to get offline, and now even after reboot I don't have the "enable wireless" option in my systray networkmanager that I could re-enable
<clad> How to make network manager systray show "enable wireless" again ?
<holstein> clad: check for a hardware switch... try 'disable network' and re-enable
<clad> No hardware switch (eee pc), and disabling/reenabling network from the systray didnt help
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> all of my eee's have a hardward switch... older eee900 and a 1001 and 1015
<clad> I have the 900 (not 901), and I am positive there is no hw switch, at best a setting in the bios, but it's set on "on"
<holstein> clad: i have a 900, and im positive there is one
<holstein> fn+F2 if memory serves
<clad> Isnt that software based ?
<holstein> clad: no need to split hairs... just try it :)
<clad> To me a switch is something that does a "click" sound like on a thinkpad and... oh, nevermind that it worked anyway
<clad> Thanks a lot !
<holstein> sure
<TVasEyes> hi, for xubuntu 11.10, is there a quick and straight-forward way of re-compiling just one particular kernel module?
<Sysi> grab source and compile it
<ubuntu_> xubuntu is a wonderful workm thanks guys
<ubuntu_> win xp destruction in progress
<hobgoblin> I'd wait until you are completely sure ...
<ubuntu_> it seems to work perfectly on my eeepc 900
<ubuntu_> faster and nice
<cc_INC> It's pretty much rockin' my IBM T60 too :)
<TVasEyes> Sysi: is it normal in ubuntu for the .config file to be newer than the kernel? (5 hours!)
<Sysi> IDK, default kernel works for me
<TVasEyes> for me too, is one particular module I need to recompile.
<TVasEyes> just asking, seems strange..
<pacy_> hi there
<pat_bateman> bonsoir
<csenger41> hello
<pat_bateman> j'ai une questio bete
<pat_bateman> j'ai un disque de monté sur mon xubuntu, mais il n'aparait pas dans le fstab
<pat_bateman> apparait
<baizon> sorry dont speak french
<csenger41> anyone could help me how can i have wobbly windows under Xubuntu?
<pat_bateman> whoops I4m so sorry
<holstein> csenger41: compiz
<pat_bateman> let me do it again :)
<csenger41> holstein: and will that slow down my comp?
<holstein> you could check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpF3zvFD02w
<pat_bateman> I have a disk which appears in my xubuntu
<holstein> csenger41: probably
<pat_bateman> but I can't find it in the fstab file
<holstein>  /etc/fstab
<pat_bateman> yes, this /etc/fstab
<holstein> pat_bateman: NM... i see... whats the issue?.. open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l
<csenger41> holstein: compiz installed, no effect
<csenger41> logout needed?
<pat_bateman> well, in my fstab I have / , /home, my swap partition but that's all. The data partition are not there
<pat_bateman> it's like they are automatically mounted but I dont know from where
<holstein> csenger41: nope, you'll need to hack a bit more
<holstein> csenger41: i suggest *not* doing it
<holstein> i suggest running ubuntu 10.04 with compiz and gnome if you want that
<holstein> but... lemme find the link
<holstein> this is a lot like what i did http://www.ghacks.net/2010/07/11/run-compiz-with-xfce4/
<holstein> except i found a .deb from ubuntu 11.04 or 10.10 for emerald for window decorations
<holstein> there are other options though
<pat_bateman> it is automatically mounted as follow : "/dev/sda5 on /media/1196525C3219A909 type fuseblk"
<holstein> pat_bateman: cool, all is as it should be, no?
<pat_bateman> well, it's there yes! but I don't know how ubuntu mounts it!
<pat_bateman> since I have not the uuid of sda5 in my fstab :-(
<holstein> are you sure it mounts it?
<pat_bateman> somehow it's auto mounted
<holstein> maybe its just showing up and you click on it
<pat_bateman> well I can access it yes
<holstein> sure, but can you access it just because you are mounting it?
<pat_bateman> I have access to /media/1196525C3219A909 yes
<Sysi> thunar shows it on your desktop and mounts it when you double-click
<holstein> yeah, thats what i think is going on
<holstein> you see it, you click it, it mounts, you access it
<pat_bateman> I see
<pat_bateman> that is confusing :)
<holstein> you can reboot, and go to TTY before you login, and login there... i dont think you will have access to it like you would if you had added it to fstab
<pat_bateman> then I will add it to fstab
<holstein> why? do you need it added?
<pat_bateman> well if mount it "automatically" each time I click on it the disk path is different
<pat_bateman> so I need a fixed name for it
<pat_bateman> I mean, I need a fix name
<Sysi> nothing wrong with using fstab
<Sysi> mount -a is better for testing fstab than rebooting
<pat_bateman> also.. all my drives are displayed on my desktop, is there a way to get rid of that?
<Sysi> see desktop settings -> icons
<pat_bateman> thanks Sysi :) I'm new to xubuntu..
<pat_bateman> and thank you holstein
<pat_bateman> very helpful
<holstein> pat_bateman: no worries... enjoy :)
<hylian> my trash can dissapears and reappears at will.
<ChristopherNg> Q/
<ChristopherNg> Hello folks
<ChristopherNg> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
#xubuntu 2011-12-17
<GridCube> great
<GridCube> how do i activate natty sources on oneiric
<GridCube> nvm
<xubuntu312> hola
<hobgoblin> o/
<xian_> hola
<xian_> hi
<hobgoblin> hi
<ubuntu> hi, I am trying to use xubuntu 10.04 live cd on my brand new acer 5755 laptop but I cannot connect to the net
<ubuntu> the network identifier icon does nothing yet the lan connection is plugged in
<ubuntu> same lan connection as this computer right now
<holli-b> Hi there!
<holli-b> ...oh, the xubuntu installation is already done. Wow - how fast!
<holli-b> O.k. going for a reboot now... Bye!
<k_sze> Remmina is taking its sweet time to get installed.
<k_sze> I'm trying to install it through Ubuntu Software Center and the progress bar stops at the middle.
<SaaMmY> hi there dudes I have installed xubuntu 11.10 and I installed it setting automatic login... but then it does not start automatically... I need ever to write the password and to login manually... I tried to set that on "Account user" but it crashes and I can't set anything by mouse
<SaaMmY> How can I set automatic login by terminal?
<mongy> that was odd.  never had a problem since installing few weeks ago but my screen just went black,  my download was still happening but I couldnt do anything.  Pressed cltr-alt-del, ctrl-alt-f1, nothing.. then about 2 mins later it just reset..
<mongy> I was doing quite a lot at the time.. had an xp vm with some dx9 app running, mythtv was in another workspace watching tv, chrome with a few tabs.   I have 8gb ram and a i7 so nothing really stressful.  shook me up !
<Sysi> sounds like xorg died
<Sysi> or kernel panic
<SaaMmY> hi there dudes I have installed xubuntu 11.10 and I installed it setting automatic login... but then it does not start automatically... I need ever to write the password and to login manually... I tried to set that on "Account user" but it crashes and I can't set anything by mouse
<SaaMmY> How can I set automatic login by terminal?
<RobinJ> are there any good-looking themes which support both gtk2 and gtk3 (and preferably also xfwm)? :\
<TheSheep> RobinJ: the default xubuntu theme fits
<mongy> RobinJ, for the appearance part I prefer zukitwo-dark, but i use emerald for window theme as I use compiz...
<RobinJ> TheSheep: nah, don't like it
<RobinJ> i thought i had one with equinox but the gtk2 theme didnt seem to apply :\
<Sysi> you had equinox gtk engine installed?
<RobinJ> yes
<RobinJ> well i had a varation on it
<RobinJ> lets try the original on
<RobinJ> *one
<RobinJ> lolwut
<RobinJ> with the original one its the other way around
<RobinJ> no gtk3
<Sysi> merge them
<RobinJ> ehm can i? this is not for personal use only, so i guess i need to be careful
<RobinJ> trying to make my own distro
<RobinJ> i've tried making my own theme but failed miserably
<AIDAN160> exuse me i have a quewstion i need an android sdk expert
<Sysi> RobinJ: copy gtk2 part (folder) to other one, or other way round
<AIDAN160> hello?
<RobinJ> Sysi: i meant being careful with licenses
<xubuntu584> hi
<ChristopherNg> Hello there
<ChristopherNg> HOw can I help?
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: http://www.xubuntu.org/devel
<ChristopherNg> TheSheep: Very funny!
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: no joke intended
<ChristopherNg> I remember you are the troll of xubuntu from Europe
<ChristopherNg> :)
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: I honestly thought you are asking about how to get involved, sorry if that was not your intention.
<hobgoblin> that's how I read it too
<ChristopherNg> No problem, IM not a programmer
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: You don't have to be.
<ChristopherNg> Preferred if it is, Besides I would probably slow things down, not the most uber guy out there
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: In fact, there is a lot of non-programming work.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: if only the est ones were allowed to contribute, we would still be banging rocks together here.
<TheSheep> s/est/best
<TheSheep> Any help is welcome and appreciated, including your helping in here too, of course.
<ChristopherNg> Yes I will try my best to contribute, but to be honest im in two minds about what I want to do.
<ChristopherNg> As in either stick with Xubuntu or go to Arch
<ChristopherNg> I still need to decide what im going to do.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNg: I'm not telling you to do anything, I'm just thanking you for what you are already doing :)
<Krasus> Hi, all I got a question is it good to install nvidia 290.10 driver in xubuntu 11.10 ? i got 280.10 now
<GridCube> don't know
<GridCube> never tried it
<Krasus> k
<funkyg_> Hi , looking for help with wireless @ startup.
<baizon> and your question / problem is? :)
<funkyg_> Have installed windows wireless drivers & works fine but when I reboot the driver is not auto loaded.
<funkyg_> Have to re-add each time.
<ChristopherNg> Hello im trying to install from a .jar file i need help
<ChristopherNg> i went to the correct directory...
<ChristopherNg> I typed "java -jar jarfilename.jar
<baizon> yes
<baizon> and?
<ChristopherNg> I got The program 'java' can be found in the following packages: * gcj-4.4-jre-headless * openjdk-6-jre-headless * cacao * gij-4.3 * jamvm
<ChristopherNg> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<ChristopherNg> Im a little confused never used a .jar file before
<baizon> you need Oracle java or openjdk
<ChristopherNg> sudo apt-get install openjdk and try again?
<baizon> nope
<baizon> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre-headless
<baizon> then try again
<ChristopherNg> one sec
<ChristopherNg> kk almost 100 meg dling
<baizon> yes its a big package
<ChristopherNg> ok ive got it and i got a different output now
<ChristopherNg> I thought it would change the .jar file to a directory after extracting it and i would just "./therunfile"
<ChristopherNg> but thats not the case
<baizon> if you wish to run a jar file you need a different command
<baizon> java -jar file.jar
<baizon> ou you got it :D
<baizon> sorry
<ChristopherNg> yeah ive already done that command
<baizon> and what happend?
<ChristopherNg> ubuntu@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ java -jar minecraft.jar
<ChristopherNg> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.HeadlessException at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.checkHeadless(GraphicsEnvironment.java:173) at java.awt.Window.<init>(Window.java:437) at java.awt.Frame.<init>(Frame.java:419) at net.minecraft.LauncherFrame.<init>(LauncherFrame.java:27) at net.minecraft.LauncherFrame.main(LauncherFrame.java:158) at net.minecraft.MinecraftLauncher.main(MinecraftLauncher.java:13)
<ChristopherNg> Like I said, I have never used a .jar file before and from the little research on them they should be no more difficult than a .run file.
<baizon> are you trying to run a minecraft server?
<baizon> then try java -jar file.jar nogui
<ChristopherNg> let me try it
<baizon> and another thing is... is the file a+x?
<ChristopherNg> Yeah I made a mistake, that file is a launcher for people who bought the game
<ChristopherNg> I thought it was a free version of the main program so my bad
<baizon> np
<ChristopherNg> Browser based for me
<baizon> so problem solved? :)
<ChristopherNg> Yes.
<ChristopherNg> thanks
<baizon> np
<ChristopherNg> baizon: How long you been using xubuntu?
<baizon> since 7.10
<ChristopherNg> Nice one!
<baizon> 7.10 was ubuntu, switchd to xubuntu since 10.10
<ChristopherNg> Yeah I did the same thing, My preason was I didnt like that they got rid of gnome and I have no interest in learning that new thing they made.
<ChristopherNg> SO I went to xfce and since xfce is also available in slackware and arch i thought it would be better in the long term to learn more.
<ChristopherNg> Instead of becoming a total product of ubuntu and the whims of its leaders
<baizon> :)
<baizon> nice to hear
<Sysi> I sometimes feel lonely because I never liked old gnome, new shell is pretty good even with all limitations
<Sysi> gnome-shell, unity is messy
<baizon> i like unity more then gnome shell
<baizon> gnome shell is to much mouse movement
<Sysi> set your mouse to be faster
<baizon> hehe
<baizon> i like to use my keyboard :)
<mongy> shell is like a bad knock-off of unity, lol
<baizon> im more old style like
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> I like gnome-shell because you can use it nicely with big screen=fast mouse
<baizon> sorry knome :)
<knome> no problem
<ChristopherNg> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mongy> never even knew that existed.
<ChristopherNg> lol j/k
<mongy> I dont read topics :)
<ChristopherNg> There are people on constant stand by to type |ot they wait for the moment for hours
<Sysi> topics often contain useful information
<ChristopherNg> Sysi: long time no speak how have you been?
<ChristopherNg> oh wait is that ot?
<knome> ChristopherNg, is there? i thought i was a bot...
<ChristopherNg> Who me a bot?
<ChristopherNg> Im just confused
<ChristopherNg> Apparently some Nigerians have bots all over freenode for Phishing
<knome> ChristopherNg, -offtopic has it's place. you should visit it sometimes, it's been pretty active in the last months
<knome> *its
<ChristopherNg> ok i join it
#xubuntu 2011-12-18
<zacarias> some characters, like "ã", õ", ç and "é", among others (portuguese characters) began suddenly to be replaced by russian characters. Not everytime, but in most web pages (on every browser) and pdf's it happens.
<zacarias> Any idea of waht it may be?
<homebrewcider> hi there, trying to get mythbuntu organised, I changed the cd-rw/dvd-rom to a dvd-rw, but now dvds won't play. I obviously have to do some sort of configuration, but I'm not sure what, can someone help please
<pleia2> homebrewcider: the only thing I can think of is that the device name changed, might look in the /dev folder and see what it looks like, one of my systems is /dev/dvd another is /dev/dvd1
<pleia2> causes problems in VLC because it automatically just looks for /dev/dvd
<pleia2> but I'm no expert in this :)
<mikodo> Anyone now of any links on how to make CCSM's fusion icon persists over reboots; instead of having to click on it each reboot to use CCSM?
<mikodo> edit; with Xfce
<homebrewcider> pleia2-I'll check that out
<thirdy> I installed rabbitvcs-thunar, however, I am not able to see it on thunar
<thirdy> is there anything I missed?
<mikodo> Maybe I am missing something here; Does one need to use the fusion-icon to start Compiz in Xfce; or can it be like in gnome2 where Compiz effects work without having to use it, because I don't need fusion-icon with it?
<homebrewcider> pleia2, I see a (think it's a link ) to dvd1 and dvdrw1
<mikodo> I'll ask another time... :)
<CrownWheel> Hey.  New Xubuntu user here.  I noticed the screensaver pops on immediately upon joining a new wireless network for the first time.
<CrownWheel> It might sound like a dumb question but:
<CrownWheel> Is this a feature or a bug?
<thirdy> I messed up my eclipse
<baizon> how come
<thirdy> first some error pop up when I was installing subclipse
<thirdy> then I wanted to have a fresh install, I did rm /usr/lib/eclipse
<thirdy> now I can't install eclipse
<baizon> why not install from a package?
<thirdy> *I can't run it
<thirdy> you mean run from the zipped eclipse?
<baizon> how did you install it anyway?
<thirdy> the usual apt-get
<baizon> ok
<baizon> so purge eclipse and try to reinstall
<thirdy> ok I do
<thirdy> sudo apt-get purge eclipse
<thirdy> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<thirdy> After this operation, 131 kB disk space will be freed.
<thirdy> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<thirdy> \
<thirdy> done
<thirdy> exec: 40: /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse: not found
<baizon> apt-get remove eclipse
<baizon> damn, sorry have to go :(
<baizon> see you later
<thirdy> i will try thi
<thirdy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1385402
<thirdy> cool got it working, I was getting really to switch to xp already
<thirdy> now
<thirdy> how to get a working subclipse
<thirdy> wow now it works, though I lost the link where it has to correct steps to install javaSVN HL
<abstrakt> how do I get pidgin in to my system tray on XFCE?
<Sysi> on xubuntu, indicator-applet and indicator-messages should work
<Sysi> ubottu: tell abstrakt about crosspost
<ubottu> abstrakt, please see my private message
<abstrakt> dude, i know about crosspost
<abstrakt> you already told me
<abstrakt> and i knew before, it was a legit cross post IMO
<knome> there are no "legit" crossposts
<abstrakt> you guys are a bunch of dick wads
<knome> hohhoijaa
<Sysi> he's ranting at #xfce
<_DeLa_> hi there
<_DeLa_> next try, hope you can answer my question ;-)
<_DeLa_>  question: when I am contend with everything the regular ubuntu has to offer except the unity desktop, is it okay to just install the lxde or xfce desktops environments from the software center and use them this way? Or do the full lubuntu / xubuntu provide a more stable / efficient use of these desktops?
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: either way is fine, but with mixed environment some applications, like Nautilus, can sometimes hijack the scene
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: or become defaults without you wanting that
<TheSheep> which is slightly annoying
<_DeLa_> TheSheep: ah, thanks for your reply! :-) But that would be about the only drawback? programs for other GUI might interfere? but not in the long run, just when for example opening a file, a unity only programm might be used to open it so I would have to find the xfce application which I want to use to open the file and appoint it to do so, right?
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: something like that. I now remember that there was some guy who had problems with the applications menu too
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: but I'm not sure what was the cause of his problems
<knome> there might be some features that aren't working if you don't install the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: basically some applications wouldn't display the menu at the top of the window, assuming that it is displayed at the top of the screen like in unity, but it wasn't because he was using the xubuntu desktop
<knome> can't remember/don't know what those are right now
<_DeLa_> ok, thank you both for your answers
<_DeLa_> so, here I am in #xubuntu - why did you choose xfce and not lxde? :)
<knome> _DeLa_, more mature and featureful
<_DeLa_> knome: mature also meaning stable?
<knome> _DeLa_, yes
<_DeLa_> ok
<Linze> Is it possible to install "silverlight "in ubuntu
<TheSheep> Linze: http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<TheSheep> !info moonlight
<ubottu> Package moonlight does not exist in oneiric
<Linze> TheSheep,Going to have a look
<TheSheep> hmm
<Linze> Its nont my choise to install Silverlight but oke
<Linze> nont=not
<TheSheep> I'm not judging you :)
<Linze> got the impression ;-)
<TheSheep> Admit it, you just feel guilty ;)
<Linze> Lot of internet pages are infected with silverlight
<Linze> Well its not my choise to be onest.
<Linze> Have to set up dual boot....
<Linze> for a colleague of mine
<Linze> He wanted to shihft to Linux,but I realize its not easy
<Linze> For instance he wanted "his mailwasher"back...
<baizon> nothing is easy :D
<Linze> Oh,can be very easy
<Linze> But if you are a little concerned about privacy for instance
<Linze> than its another story
<raziel> hi, can someone tell me how can i connect to a windows share please? in gigolo i cannot see my windows machine
<kamaradski> Hi everyone :) say hello to a new and already very attached xubuntu user :)
<kamaradski> damn i'm impressed with the speed and stability of this setup !
<kamaradski> so i'm trying to setup my x11vnc for SSH-tunnel, anyone know where is the display manager startup script where i can make apps go auto-start on boot ?
<Kurdistan> hi. the fonts in xubuntu 11.10 does not look good with chrome and firefox.
<Kurdistan> is there any way to make it better?
<Kurdistan> ubuntu have always good font rending
<_DeLa_> hi there
<_DeLa_> I am just using the xfce environment (meta package) on my linux mint and I notice, that right clicking on my desktop, the menu takes some time to appear....
<_DeLa_> is this normal? ;-)
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: it's re-generated after any changes in the menu, but then it's cached
<TheSheep> _DeLa_: so you only should have a delay if you edited the menu or installed/removed some applications
<_DeLa_> hmmm...I added some screenlets...
<TheSheep> you nly should have that delay once though
<TheSheep> subsequent displays of the menu should be instant
<_DeLa_> they are not, unfortunately...
<TheSheep> come to think of it, I get the delay too
<_DeLa_> it*s about 0,5 seconds delay
<TheSheep> must be something broken with that caching :/
<_DeLa_> hmpf..
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_DeLa_> Well, I will probably switch to xubuntu with the next LTS release - I*ll file a bug if it*S still there tehn
<_DeLa_> ;-)
<_DeLa_> taking a shower now ... :)
<kamaradski> hi all, where do i find the xubuntu display manager script, to autostart a service before login ?
<mongy> kamaradski, might be able to use the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file, not sure.  Or could just use /etc/rc.local maybe ?
<kamaradski> alright mongy, let me experiment a little with those suggestions, cheers a lot!
<raziel> hi, can someone tell me how can i connect to a windows network share please? in gigolo i cannot see my windows machine
<josen_> Good evening :)
<josen_> I need some advice on hardware sizing :-)
<TheSheep> enlarge your hardware!
<josen_> Yeah, question is which platform to get: AMD FX or Intel i5 :-)
<TheSheep> I think this is offtopic here
<Sysi> intel is more powerful with single-thread, amd the same or better with multithread
<Sysi> intel probably uses less electricity
<josen_> Sysi, thanks that the answer I needed :-)
<josen_> Have a nice evening all :)
<kamaradski> mongy, thanks man this did the trick, enable and populate the local.rc :)
<fschuindt> Someone knows how can I get my window border and top bar again without stop compiz?
<TheSheep> !compiz | fschuindt
<ubottu> fschuindt: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<soreau> hi all, I'm trying xubuntu 11.10 and I did the cd check on the live session. When it completed, the message just said keys:Press any key to reboot your system
<soreau> I assume this meant success, but there was no other message indicating this
<soreau> Now I'm trying to install it but after I selected the language and download updates while installing/install third party software and selected Continue, it's just sitting there with a busy cursor for about 5 minutes now
<TheSheep> is there a progress bar at the bottom?
<soreau> no
<soreau> It umounted the failsystems (as per mount) but the Continue and Back buttons are inactive while the Quit button and check boxes are still active
<TheSheep> I don't know
<soreau> In ps ax|grep ubiquity output, I see it's running these processes http://paste.ubuntu.com/774514/
<mongy> soreau, it doesn't give me any info while installing either, I just let it run until its finished.. takes a while
<soreau> mongy: In my past experiences with ubuntu, this step should take under a minute
<soreau> mongy: Also it's not installing yet.. I'm only at the initial 'Preparing to install xubuntu' stage
<mongy> ah
<soreau> haven't even made it to gprated yet
<soreau> gparted*
<soreau> It's stuck but I don't know why
<mongy> I cant get xubuntu to use chrome as default browser, not fully.  I have run update-alternative --config x-www-browser, set it as prefered app in system settings but I still have to tell it to use it whenever I click a link in another app
<TheSheep> mongy: check out /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<TheSheep> mongy: search it for http and https
<mongy> ah, nice
<TheSheep> mongy: I spent several hours looking for that one :)
<mongy> the setting isnt persistent in settings manager still.. nevermind
<mongy> damnit, it keeps asking me for prefered application everytime I click a link.
<mongy> and everytime I tell it chrome, and then chrome asks if I wanna make it default.
<TheSheep> ah, I have the same problem
<TheSheep> I just said no to chrome
<mongy> ah, brilliant.  now its ok
<CaptainKnots> my firefox asks me if I want to open a torrent with transmission, and then when I tell it yes and to always do that it still asks every time
<mongy> that was a lot of work for a simple thing.
<CaptainKnots> urgh
<soreau> I got it now.. basically restarted ubiquity and it happened to work this time
<soreau> I'm still in a live session waiting for the installation to complete (it's installing updates) but toying with the panel.. looking at the weather applet it wont update no matter what I do
<Sysi> yeah there's a bug, fixable though
<soreau> I set the location, restarted the panel, clicked 'Update' but it still says No Data
<soreau> Hover gives 'Cannot update weather data'
<soreau> Sysi: Is it fixed in updates? ie. after I boot to the clean install with updates should I expect it to work?
<Sysi> I'm not sure, there's PPA and way to fix manually
<soreau> Sysi: Can you give details please?
<marsje> hi all
<marsje> I seem to have lost my window borders
<marsje> no sure where they have gone and no idea how to get them back...
<soreau> marsje: It's likely your window manager crashed
<soreau> Get to a terminal and run xfwm4 --replace
<soreau> or from tty, DISPLAY=:0 xfwm4 --replace
<marsje> but it's stil gone after a reboot...
<marsje> but let me try that
<marsje> soreau: that helps! although it still looks weird..
<soreau> Did you have compiz running before?
<marsje> the text color is no right in my task bar
<marsje> not
<soreau> What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<marsje> no idea... I used to have gnome+compiz but I have switched to xubuntu, sonot sure if compiz is used
<mongy> marsje, it's nit but it's easy enough to get working.
<mongy> *not
<Sysi> marsje: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and it will work after reboot
<Sysi> try switching between two themes for panel weirdness
<marsje> oops, my xubuntu crashed
<marsje> soreau: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965G x86/MMX/SSE2
<soreau> marsje: Your drivers should be working ok then.. not sure why things 'look weird'
<marsje> ok, I did rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions, so let me reboot...
<Sysi> soreau: btw, you can restore xfwm from xfrun4 too, Alt F2, unless xfce4-settings-helper has crashed too
<soreau> Sysi: Ah, good to know
<soreau> I love that the panel doesn't have to be running for Alt+F2 to work for xfrun4
<Sysi> I have hotkey for launching terminal too :P
<marsje> ok, I rebooted and my windows have borders and a title bar again, but still doesn't look like before
<marsje> looks like the theme got mixed up
<marsje> Sysi: how do I switch themes?
<Sysi> try choosing greybird in settings -> appearance
<Sysi> settings/settings manager
<marsje> Sysi: yeah, seem to work
<marsje> thanks
<marsje> not sure how I got into this state
<marsje> I had similar problems in gnome before
<Promethes> hi, on my Xubuntu 11.10 there is no menus in applications, where i can enable them?
<Promethes> i am using xchat now and there is no menu bar in application window
<fschuindt> Guys, my Compiz Fusion Icon won't start when I clic it. My window top bar is missing. :(
<Sysi> Promethes: open synaptic or software center and remove indicator-appmenu and/or anything related to globalmenu
<soreau> Is there a gui for monitor configuration?
<Sysi> fschuindt: you need to set compiz to use some window decorator in compizconfig-settingsmanager
<Sysi> soreau: arandr works
<Sysi> fschuindt: gtk-window-decorator should work, if you have package that contains it
<soreau> Sysi: hmm.. I'll install it after updates. I guess I was looking for something default in the system settings menu
<Sysi> soreau: well there should be "display" in settings manager but it is a bit lacky
<soreau> Sysi: ah, yes indeed
<fschuindt> Sysi: When I run it, nothing happens :(
<soreau> Seems you can configure resolutions but not orientation (left-of/right-of)
<soreau> fschuindt: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<fschuindt> soreau: ok, a minute
<fschuindt> soreau: http://pastebin.com/GsEYn7ix here
<soreau> fschuindt: Does it help if you enable text plugin in ccsm?
<soreau> and make sure Window Decoration plugin is enabled as well
<fschuindt> soreau: humm, I'll check it. ty
<Sysi> soreau: you seem to be decent unix-like system user, been on xubuntu/linux long?
<mongy> just finished remastering an xubuntu with compiz/emerald setup all nice like :)
<soreau> Sysi: Been using linux for about 6 years now.. I periodically test xfce but never really had a reason to use it over gnome until recently with gnome-shell and unity crap
<Sysi> does emerald work in 11.10? Or would I be better out with G-W-D?
<soreau> Sysi: I dabble in compiz development.. recently I hacked emerald to work with latest compiz
<mongy> 0.9.4 compiles ok, 0.9.5 doesnt.  works fine tho.. I prefer to have a decent looking window theme
<soreau> So emerald master should work in theory
<Sysi> soreau: heh, I hated old gnome, maybe because I started with xfce on old machine with little ram
<mongy> it works in practice
<soreau> mongy: I meant with compiz from 11.10 repos
<mongy> soreau, im  using compiz from 11.10 repos.
<Sysi> I think 3.2 fallback isn't too bad, some panel plugins maybe missing though
<soreau> mongy: Why did you build compiz then?
<mongy> soreau, emerald was removed though, so need to compile it.  easy enough,.
<Sysi> I actually like gnome-shell pretty much
<Sysi> isn't emerald dead upstream?
<fschuindt> soreau: sorry, I've lost my connection, I'll try now.
<soreau> Sysi: officially, yes
<mongy> Sysi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870792
<mongy> job done
<soreau> mongy: That's not emerald master
<fschuindt> soreau: dude, thank you! It's work! :D
<soreau> fschuindt: Cool ;)
<Sysi> I'm not really fan of emerald, I can use gtk-window-decorator if it works
<soreau> fschuindt: Make sure to enable move and resize plugins and probably place and a switcher as well
<fschuindt> soreau: ok
<soreau> yea, emerald is pretty buggy after years of bitrot
<mongy> soreau, ah.  well it works for me so I use it. could never get any other decorator to work with compiz.
<soreau> It's amazing it still works
<soreau> mongy: gtk-w-d should work fine
<mongy> soreau, should, but doesn't.  not for me
<soreau> mongy: What happens if you start it with gtk-window-decorator --replace?
<mongy> not installed anymore.  clean installed already with compiz/emerald. works fine so no reason to change
<soreau> Well for the record, it works fine
<soreau> If you weren't able to get it working, you were doing it wrong ;)
<mongy> I'll try it again then.
<mongy> where is it now?
<mongy> cant see it in repo
<soreau> !find gtk-window-decorator
<ubottu> File gtk-window-decorator found in compiz-gnome, gnome-orca
<soreau> I guess they packaged it in compiz-gnome
<mongy> ah
<mongy> ugh.  now how do I set a window theme
<mongy> I cant set anything in settings
<mongy> I'll stick to emerald.  it works perfectly fine
<Sysi> g-w-d uses theme set in gconf
<soreau> mongy: If there's no way to change the gtk theme, you'd have to specify gtk-window-decorator --replace --metacity-theme THEME
<soreau> or possibly use gconf..
<Sysi> I think gnome-tweak-tool works
<soreau> prolly
<Sysi> oneiric installation running in vbox..
<soreau> omeiric updating..
<Sysi> ..I selected to install CLI system because I thought that was kubuntu image but I think it was xubuntu after all
<soreau> I told it to download updates while installing and it did, but after I booted it I still have to do updates *shrug*
<mongy> that --metacity command makes it work..  still think I'll stick with emerald on this one
<soreau> mongy: The point was, that gtk-w-d is certainly not broken
<soreau> emerald has varying degrees of breakage, depending on which theme and rendering engine used
<mongy> well now I know what was stopping me using it.. but I dont really wanna install tweak tools to change theme.  besides, I like what I have.
<mongy> not had an issue with it yet.  only really used 1 theme for a lengthy period.
<Sysi> mhm, ctrl alt F$Nr doesn't work on virtualbox even if keys are captured
<mongy> thats why I install ssh in em
<Sysi> so you can ssh from other virtual machine?
<Sysi> oh, there's port forwarding too
<mongy> bridged networking for ease of use...
<mongy> port forwarding otherwise yeah
<Sysi> I think that didn't work but it was on os x
<soreau> hey guys, is there a way to set unlimited scrollback in xfce4-terminal?
<soreau> in gnome-terminal there was a checkbox.. I am thinking maybe set 0 or -1 for unlimited?
<soreau> (for scrollback lines in terminal settings)
<soreau> I don't see the string 'scroll' anywhere in the manpage
<TheSheep> soreau: I think you can only set a very large number in the 'scroll lines' in preferences
<soreau> Is there a gui for editing the menu like alacarte in gnome?
<Sysi> alacarte works
<soreau> apparently the max is 5242880
<Sysi> that's pretty much
<TheSheep> soreau: I wonder what happens when you set it to 0
<mongy> how much dependencies would isntalling gnome-terminal requite?
<mongy> require*
<mongy> my typing today, ugh
<Sysi> should't be too much, at least with --no-install-recommends
<mongy> thunar expands its colums to fit automatically but does not shrink them later.. any way to do that?
<mongy> columns* damnit
<babble> hey all, is there a pref I'm missing in Thunar for open/save dialogs to default to something other than the Recently Used search?
<Sysi> babble: I think they're not thunar but gtk-filechooser
<babble> Sysi: oooh, keen. Is there a pref I can edit for it, somewhere?
<babble> Sysi: if I could get open/save to start in home, even, that would be okay
<babble> ok, hmm, what does file_chooser_backend in gconf do? (in desktop > gnome > interface)? (is it relevant for xfce?)
<soreau> Can someone help me fix the weather panel applet? It refuses to update
<sp4z> are you connected to the internet?
<soreau> of course
<sp4z> error messages?
<sp4z> tried removing/adding etc?
<knome> soreau, the package refuses to update or the content refuses to update?
<soreau> knome: The content, sorry
<knome> soreau, that's known bug, and afaik there is no fix in the repositories yet.
<soreau> sp4z: I tried restarting the panel, updating the system and removing/readding it. Same behavior in live session
<Cybertinus> hello
<soreau> knome: Well that's not good to hear. Is there a related bug report open?
<sp4z> :(
<Cybertinus> I just ran apt-get install xubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu 11.10 install, and then I started a Xubuntu-session. But now the resolution is *really* low (800x600). I want that on 1920x1200. Where can I change that? I can't seam to find it in the menu... :S
<knome> soreau, most probably yes, and it's being worked on upstream, but afaik they have no definite fix for that either
<soreau> I don't see the point in shipping a broken applet..
<knome> Cybertinus, settings -> settings manager -> display
<knome> soreau, it got broken after release. it's not about the plugins code, it's about the service provider not providing any more information with the api key they have used.
<soreau> knome: Is there a third party applet that provides this functionality?
<knome> i suppose there are other plugins that work, but i don't use any myself, so i'm unable to point to any
<Cybertinus> knome: aaaaahhhh. Thnx. *Much* better
<soreau> knome: So you're telling me it works upstream but it's broken by ubuntu packaging?
<Sysi> soreau: if you search "xfce weather applet bug" in google, you'll find plenty of solutions and detailed explanation about it's brokenness
<knome> soreau, no, it doesn't work even upstream perfectly. no, it's not a ubuntu packaging issue.
<soreau> Sysi: ok thanks
<Cybertinus> knome: I confused the settings-manager with the config-manager. I did open the config-manager, but it wasn't in there :p
<knome> soreau, the applet broke for everyone.
<knome> Cybertinus, yeah, that's for different things ;)
<joshuas-dad> hey guys, rookie linux user needs some help
<joshuas-dad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/774762/
<joshuas-dad> i am trying to get my dlink wireless working
<soreau> joshuas-dad: Do you have a wireless interface shown in the output of iwconfig?
#xubuntu 2012-12-10
<goodbyeearl> hey everybody
<goodbyeearl> when the next xubuntu version will be outw
<goodbyeearl> ?
<Unit193> April 2013.
<v1adimir> right after my (march) birthday hangover passes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<goodbyeearl> and sight of we should expect?
<v1adimir> goodbyeearl: you could test the daily build maybe with liveusb for example http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ (but i wouldn't try to install it :))
<goodbyeearl> thank you v1adimir
<goodbyeearl> do you have any screen shot?
<v1adimir> no, sry, but it's similar in looks, xfce4.10 and it even inherited the double-displayed mounted partitions that Quantal had (mostly fixed)
<v1adimir> it's like alpha/beta only, for building software and developing, wouldn't bother with it yet :)
<goodbyeearl> nice, thank you anyway v1adminir
<bynw> i'm using xubuntu 12.04 lts ... tumbler doesnt seem to make a thumbnail of all files in a directory. is there a way to force it to reindex a directory?
<bynw> is anyone actually active right now
<Fudge> mustnt be
<bulletrulz> hey i have some qesrions
<bulletrulz> can someone tell me how to get the unity appmenu thing like mac on xfce?
<bulletrulz> anyone?!
<bulletrulz> NO ONE
<bulletrulz> ok lol
<aaron123> guys can someone help me fix this issue - saned disabled edit /etc/default/saned
<aaron123> when im trying to boot my laptop up
<larry__> hi, can anyone tell me whatthe fromt screen of 11.04 looks like? ie is it like 10.1 or 12.04 ?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> !explain
<GridCube> weird i thought that factoid existed.
<GridCube> larry__, explain yourself better please
<larry__> is ita clean screen with a toolbar atthe top or does it have bouncy icons?
<larry__> Ie does it look like 10.1 or 12.04?
<GridCube> 12.04
<larry__> thanks, just found a pic on the web.. pity as i dislike unity. is it possible to install a gnome shell instead?
<GridCube> if you do then you will not be using xubuntu
<GridCube> but yes you can do whatever you want, dont expect support here though, you will need to find a gnome shell channel
<larry__> Thanks, i have had  vert trying couple of weeks with 12.04 and ended up reinstalling 10.1
<larry__> Thanks, i have had  very trying couple of weeks with 12.04 and ended up reinstalling 10.1
<GridCube> larry__, dont worry, we will recommend you to learn to love xfce :3
<larry__> :)
<larry__> so long as 20+% of the screen isn't p[opulated with bouncy icons
<larry__> 12.04 is fine, just driving  it was like having acar with the gearchange lever in the trunk.
<larry__> bye for now, thanks for your help
<mahmoud_> Any Java developers out there?
<Pici> You'd probably find more in ##java
<mahmoud_> I cannot connect to it.
<mahmoud_> ##java :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<aperson> so, is the calendar that you get when you click on the clock in the panel orage?
<aperson> it looks very close to it, but I have my gcal events in orage and they do not show up in the panel calendar
<GridCube> aperson, i think its a modified orage, you can however change it to pure orage
<aperson> I just saw that, actually
<GridCube> add a new item to the desktop and make
<GridCube> it orage
<aperson> it's not as ideal though, but I suppose it can do
<aperson> it's not as 'neat'
<aperson> since it just pops open orage
<GridCube> oh, you mean it doesnt mix to the panel
<GridCube> yeah, it doesnt do that
<aperson> right
<GridCube> thats fixable though
<aperson> howso?
<GridCube> move it to where you want it to popup and go to Edit > preferences > configurations > "show borders []" and "show menu []"
<GridCube> you can still drag it using alt-clic'n'drag
<aperson> oh, I must've skipped over that setting
<aperson> that's perfect GridCube
<aperson> thank you
<GridCube> :D
<aperson> slightly related: I've found that the default panel clock doesn't update if you use a custom time format
<GridCube> i always change it to orage because i use a custom time format for the panel so i dont really know
<drc> aperson: It does for me.
<aperson> drc, odd.  I had mine be a few hours off until I noticed it
<drc> May you need to set it to network time syncing?
<aperson> no, the system time was correct
<aperson> as soon as I changed the formatting back to the default, the clock updated again fine
<drc> ah...don't know then, it's always worked for me.
<v1adimir> aperson: MAYBE check/re-run dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<drc> unless you made a mistake in the custom time code and it couldn't use it?
<v1adimir> (just maybe)
<aperson> I used the `date` manpage for reference, and this isn't the first time I've made strftime strings
<drc> Just saying :)
<aperson> appreciated, of course :)
<aperson> I don't remember exactly what the format was
<aperson> but the one I just set for orage is: %A, %B %d %H:%M
 * drc wonders why NTP is not enabled by default?
<drc> I set mine to %a, %d %b  %H:%M
<drc> And yes the space is on purpose :)
<aperson> also, my googling has yielded only outdated projects on this
<aperson> but is there a working globalmenu for xfce?
<drc> Gawd I hope not!
<aperson> just because you might like it, that doesn't mean others don't :)
<aperson> I find it terribly redundant to have menus everywhere
<aperson> I like vertical space too
<drc> If it was abosilutely positively <optional> I wouldn't care, but it appears that the balle lines have been drawn and it's either all the time or never :(
<drc> s/balle/battle
<aperson> it's the one feature I haven't been able to replicate from kde that I used
<aperson> well, besides a decent drop-down terminal, but I'll just continue to use yakuake
<v1adimir> .. just realized something, having a custom "sources.list" and opening it - can be a way to add the repos ??
<GridCube> aperson, there is not work on global menu for xfce, but i hope to find someone willing enough to make HUD available on xfce though :D
<v1adimir> please, just ignore me; by all means.
<zodiak> how do I cancel an apt-get install if it is stuck in the 'unmet dependencies' stage ?
<zodiak> I don't wish to apt-get -f install, as that will bump up my python and break a LOT of my scripts.. I jst want to abort the package I tried to install
<zodiak> if that makes sense :D
<zodiak> aahhh.. --force-depends --purge
<twilder> Hey everyone, I'm an intern tasked with setting up some xubuntu paravirtualized vms on xen. Does xubuntu 12.04 support paravirtualization? Does a xen netboot image exist anywhere? Where might I look for resources on how to do this, I am having trouble turning up anything on google.
<Noskcaj> twilder, i have know idea what that means but we have one netboot image(around 40mb) and i can install any *buntu OS
<twilder> To be honest Noskcaj, neither do I. Otherwise I would just use whatever google turned up haha.
<twilder> Where can I find the netboot image?
<Noskcaj> one sec...
<knome> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<knome> hmmph.
<Noskcaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/precise/
<Noskcaj> go back one for the slightly less stable 12.10 iso
<twilder> thanks guys, I'll see how this works out
<twilder> actually a newbish question to add
<twilder> that image installs xubuntu?
<qasim_> hi
<twilder> or ubuntu running some other default gui?
<Noskcaj> twilder, you chose if it does after the main install, i doesn;t get any desktop environments by default
<twilder> oh nice
<Noskcaj> type "sudo taskel" the select your distro
<qasim_> i have downloaded xubuntu iso image from xubuntu.org .... im trying to burn that image on the CD ..but i am unable to do it
<Noskcaj> once installed
<twilder> that mirror was in the main instructions, but I have been killing myself trying to find a xen friendly netboot image for specifically xubuntu
<Noskcaj> ? is this the 12.04.1?
<qasim_> im running ubuntu 6.06 at the moment
<Noskcaj> qasim_, which iso did you get?
<qasim_> 12.10
<qasim_> xubuntu 12.10
<Noskcaj> ok, it should burn fine. have you tryed using a usb?
<qasim_> actually i have an old laptop it doesnot detect bootable usbs
<Noskcaj> qasim_, ok, is the cd scratch-less
<qasim_> so i am left with CD boot option only
<qasim_> i purchased it in the eveing for the purpose
<qasim_> rather 2 CDs
<qasim_> and i have tried both
<qasim_> the image burner says writing on CD finished after spending 10-15 mins
<Noskcaj> ok, md5 the iso, then buy a new burner if that doesn't fix it
<qasim_> but when i eject and insert it again ...it say the cd is blank
<qasim_> md5?
<Noskcaj> i will get the command for you now, i dont really understand it myself
<Noskcaj> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<qasim_> okay thank let me go through it
<qasim_> ok thank you***
<qasim_> ubottu thanks i have checked the md5sum
<ubottu> qasim_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qasim_> it matches with the iso file
<qasim_> lol right.... now how to burn the iso image on a CD
<holstein> qasim_: you can check the integrity of the disc after the burn... that checks the md5 sum, the burn and the media
<qasim_> when i try to burn through CD/DVD creator..it starts the process and says it it burnt the CD but when i insert the CD it is same blank as before burning
<puff> My screen is too dim, and I can't find any sort of screen brightness control.
<qasim_> i am using ubuntu 6.06 version and its inbuilt CD/DVD creator
<holstein> qasim_: its a lot like burning *any* cd.. but you need to create an image.. its more like copying a cd.. using the downloaded iso as the source and a cd as the destination
<qasim_> holstein are you there?
<holstein> puff: usually they are on the keyboard.. you see any on the machine its self?
<holstein> qasim_: ?
<qasim_> i know how to do it in windows..but in linux things are so overwhelming for me
<holstein> qasim_: do it in windows then
<qasim_> i tried but there it says the iso image is corrupt
<qasim_> i tried it in windows 7
<holstein> qasim_: it?.. then tell "it" not to check for corruption.. or download a new one. or try a different application to burn.. infrarecorder?
<qasim_> as i have checked the md5sum ..image is okay
<qasim_> infra recorder is for windows?
<holstein> qasim_: http://infrarecorder.org/
<qasim_> thank
<qasim_> thanks*
<puff> holstein: it's a thinkpad, so fn-home and fn-end should do it. The brightness adjustment icon appears but the brightness doesn't actually change.
<holstein> puff: i would just search the forums by model and see if there is a package you need.. or a grub line to add
<puff> holstein: Thanks.
<qasim_> holstein : is there any way to upgrade my existing linux (ubuntu 6.06)?
<qasim_> am i connected?
<holstein> qasim_: i wouldnt.. but in opensource, there is always "a way"
<holstein> qasim_: are you connected to what? the chat? yes
<holstein> qasim_: its not a bad idea nor waste of time to figure out how to burn an image file to CD
<puff> qasim_: To upgrade your existing install, you'd have to do six or more upgrades in a row.  You can't just jump from 6.6 to 12.4 or whatever, you have to upgrade sequentially to each version in between.
<puff> qasim_: You're probably better off just backing up, installing from scratch and copying user data over.
<puff> qasim_: this might be useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<puff> qasim_: One gotcha to watch out for, generally whatever tool you use to burn a CD/DVD will want to cache an image of the disk to be burned.  So in addition to needing enough free space to download the ISO, you also need additional free space to hold (temporarily) the disk image file.
<puff> qasim_: There are several linux tools for burning disks, I have tried several, gnomebaker, brasero.  Somebody highly recommended k3b as more reliable, and I have to say I have found k3b to be both reliable and easier to use.
<puff> Sigh.
#xubuntu 2012-12-11
<versailles> hi, i'm new to xubuntu, anyone can recommend me with any scp/sftp client like winscp ?
<versailles> o never mind, gftp good enough :D
<xubuntu508> flash
<YaN> Please , say me system requriments to xubuntu and(or) ubuntu?
<VividReality> Good morning.
<VividReality> I am trying to use my midi keyboard with lmms, is this possible? I don't know where to start.
<VividReality> The problem is that it doesn't show up in the devices list.
<VividReality> Is there a list with connected hardware somewhere? I am wondering if Xubuntu sees it at all.
<VividReality> Ah, they do not support linux. Time to buy a different keyboard then....
<Zelouille> VividReality, If you're using Jack server (jackd), you can probably do this within the Jack control window (qjackctl)
<Zelouille> patchage seems to work without jackd : http://drobilla.net/software/patchage/
<rhin0> where are panel applets located
<salepetronije> Hello. I worked on the translation xfce 4:10 in Serbian. Translation not included upstream. Because we were late. Is it possible to pack the Serbian in Xubuntu? I'll give links to transifx xfce where the officially unofficial translation, if it is possible to do.
<salepetronije> https://translations.xfce.org/languages/l/sr/
<GridCube> salepetronije, please ask on #xubuntu-devel
<salepetronije> thank you
<webmind> hiya
<webmind> I've got an odd problem
<webmind> If I run crossoveroffice + office 2010 on XFCE, I get focus problems and the mouse often stops responding
<webmind> neither can I then click on the panel
<webmind> sadly enough it doesn't get more exacter then that
<TheSheep> we don't support microsoft software :(
<webmind> but this does not happen lxde
<webmind> TheSheep, considering it only happens xfce it might not be a microsoft issue
<webmind> and I do asume people want to fix anything that's broken if it's in xfce?
<TheSheep> webmind: you can try changing the "draw overlay windows directly" option in the compositor tab in the window manager tweaks
<TheSheep> webmind: and see if that helps
<webmind> "display fullscreen overlay windows directly" <- that one?
<TheSheep> webmind: yes
<webmind> testing
<webmind> woohoo
<webmind> that seems to fix it
<TheSheep> excellent
<webmind> thnx!
<webmind> TheSheep, is the option called 'unredirect_overlays' ?
<webmind> yep, looks like it.
<webmind> good
<Fieldy> hello, what's the proper way to have an iptables command executed after the network interface(s) are up and after the rest of the rules have already gone up?
<Fieldy> (on boot)
<GridCube> Fieldy, you might get better (or faster) answers on #ubuntu-server , you are welcome to wait for someone to answer here though :)
<Fieldy> GridCube: ok, thanks for the pointer
<GridCube> :) its not that im kicking you or anything, i just think that would be more useful for you Fieldy
<Fieldy> oh i know, i appreciate it
<GridCube> :)
<ramiro> hello everybody!
<GridCube> hi
<qasim> hello
<baizon> !hi | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<qasim> hi baizon
<qasim> and ubot
<qasim> i downloaded iso image of xubuntu  and burned it over a DVD.. i can try xubuntu from it but when i try to install my computer hangs
<qasim> what could be the possible problem?
<holstein> i might look into the hard drive.. i might wipe it and test it..
<qasim> hello holstein
<GridCube> there could be many many possible problems, first try to check that the dvd you burned its correct, do this by comparing its md5
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GridCube> qasim, ^^
<qasim> i tried it ..as per md5 my io image integrity is fine
<qasim> iso image*
<qasim> should i format the hard drive and try to intall the xubuntu again?
<holstein> qasim: i would test the drive... format and reinstall is not a bad idea
<rhin0> wondeirng why i can't find libxfce4ui-1-dev on xubuntu 10.04 any more
<rhin0> need it
<qasim> test the drive ..but how?
<qasim> i formatting in linux is like formating in windows?
<holstein> qasim: there are tools from live CD's... i use gparted for formatting
<rhin0> libxfce4ui-1-dev
<qasim> can i use gparted while trying xubuntu through CD?
<holstein> qasim: sure.. or a live CD such as the ultimate boot cd
<qasim> oh okay
<qasim> thanks
<holstein> rhin0: maybe http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xfce4
<rhin0> ta
<qasim> through Gparted i can there is a partition of drive which is unknown to the system..im gonna delete it and create new partition
<qasim> what extentsion should i use?
<holstein> qasim: might be a windows recovery partition or something you might want/need
<qasim> no ..goodbye to windows
<qasim> totally
<holstein> qasim: what would i do? load up a live diagnostic cd and test the drive.. i would expect a test like that to takea hour or so
<holstein> qasim: i would just wipe the drive and let the installer format as needed
<qasim> hmmm
<qasim> well but im going to format it
<qasim> its asking me file system
<qasim> which one should i use?
<phunyguy_> hmmmm, so I tried to install Gwibber in Xubuntu 12.10, and when I try to add accounts, it must be tied in with Ubuntu online accounts integration stuffs. It just gives me a gnome-settings window with only a few things in it, none of them being "Online Accounts" or anything having to do with Gwibber.
<rhin0> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libxfce4ui-1-0 (= 4.8.1-1)
<rhin0> I get
<rhin0> no idea what that means
<holstein> qasim: do what you like... but the installer will format.. what would i do? not format.. test.. if you want to format, format ext or whatver
<phunyguy_> is there an alternative microblogging app that support facebook/twitter/etc?
<qasim> okay thanks
<holstein> rhin0: means that package is not satisfiable.. what are you trying to do?
<rhin0> trying to install   libxfce4ui-1-dev  on xubuntu 10.04
<rhin0> that used to be availabel by sudo apt-get
<holstein> rhin0: no.. what are you trying to install that is requiring that
<rhin0> kbleds
<rhin0> applet
<rhin0> xfce4-kbdleds-plugin-xfce4-kbdleds-plugin-0.0.6
<rhin0> can't even get a keyboard led plugin anymore
<rhin0> the one someone gave me .deb is just a joke
<rhin0> its bypassing panel - can't even get rid of it
<holstein> rhin0: it? what?
<rhin0> I have bug that stops me using 12.04 nobody addresses it - major bug -x2x doesn't work
<Pici> x2x?
<holstein> rhin0: what bug?
<rhin0> x2x doesn't work on 12.04
<rhin0> allows you to control cursor over multiple desktops
<holstein> rhin0: you'll need to choose what you want me or one of the other volunteers to help with
<Pici> rhin0: You can't blindly take a package from one release and install it on an older release.
<holstein> rhin0: what i would do is deal with 12.04
<rhin0> right
<rhin0> i've filed a bug
<rhin0> its just ignored
<qasim> holstein doesnt like "its"..you got to elaborate lol
<holstein> rhin0: we deal with bugs.. you and me.. the community..
<holstein> rhin0: what would you like to do with it? would you mind linking it up?
<rhin0>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x2x/+bug/1066906
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066906 in x2x (Ubuntu) "x2x does not work with xubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rhin0> so now things deteriorate on 10.04
<knome> looks like x2x got its last update 3 years ago, and the last stable release was 9 years ago.
<rhin0> if I could libxfce4ui-1-dev  things would be ok (install that)
<rhin0> can't anymore
<rhin0> im staying with 10.04
<rhin0> thats a basic thing (x2x)
<holstein> rhin0: ? whats a basic thing?
<rhin0> x 2 x
<holstein> rhin0: im not following you. but lets try and stay constructive
<holstein> rhin0: this is all open.. if we/you need things can be built and implemented. let me look and see what i used in 10.04 for led repacements
<Pici> rhin0: is it stuck where the unity bar is, or is it stuck on 1 pixel on the left?
<rhin0> i just need my keyboard led
<rhin0> applet
<rhin0> i don't use unity I use xubuntu 10.04
<Pici> Oh, right. Forgot what channel I was in.
<holstein> rhin0: i used to use lock-keys-applet in 10.04
<rhin0> on xubuntu?
<rhin0> thats gnome
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. it should work though.. have you tried?
<rhin0> trying
<rhin0> II T says its installed but doesn't appear on the panel list of applets
<rhin0> do ~I have to restart the panel
<holstein> rhin0: relax... i have a 10.04 install i can load up and help with this..
<rhin0> ta
<rhin0> sudo apt-get install lock-keys-applet is installed
<rhin0> i restarted panel still can't see applet
<holstein> rhin0: correct.. i didnt mean to imply you needed to restart.. you'll just need to be as patient as you possibly can be
<rhin0> well its installed
<rhin0> how do I get it on the panel
<holstein> rhin0: not many people have your software setup.. nor your needs.. so i am researching a solution.. and i can fire up my old 10.04 install. install xfce and test some things
<rhin0> ta
<rhin0> thanks v much
<holstein> rhin0: the answer to "how do i get it on the panel" is to please wait on myself or one of the other volunteers to sort that out
<holstein> i remember implementing that in 10.04 on my eee in gnome.. then i just stopped bothering with it.. i currently dont have any
<rhin0> trying this http://askubuntu.com/questions/66181/how-do-i-enable-the-globalmenu-appmenu-on-xfce
<rhin0> i may have found one
<rhin0> in synaptic
<rhin0> looks like its downloading gnome (91 packages) .. whatever
<holstein> rhin0: looks like the PPA you are trying is not for 10.04
<holstein> rhin0: i would have a look at your sources and disable anything that you have added that might "break" things
<holstein> i would run sudo apt-get update and see that that completes with no errors
<rhin0> ok
<holstein> this looks nice rhin0 http://blog.treellama.org/2011/01/genmon-numlockpy.html
<rhin0> a python applet
<rhin0> i had one -- but will it suck up processor
<rhin0> resource heavy
<rhin0> no way i'm using that
<rhin0> that is uugly
<rhin0> this is ridiculous
<rhin0> i;'ve been asking this quesiton for 2 years now
<rhin0> periodically
<rhin0> you get a fix then it stops working
<rhin0> basic facility
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. but its not a bug.. its not broken
<holstein> rhin0: you could ask the vendor of your hardware to provide the functionality
<holstein> rhin0: you could use that python app with custom images
<rhin0> its a python app
<rhin0> no
<holstein> rhin0: you could move on to 12.04
<rhin0> i told you
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. but the answer is *never* really no.. you can choose not to though
<rhin0> )nobody addresses the bug (x2x
<rhin0> can't use it
<webmind> TheSheep, ok, the problem is back.. so didn't solve it in the end it seems
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. but you and i could address the bug.. its not a bug that you dont have led's
<rhin0> basic facilities.
<rhin0> maybe I just forget about xubuntu
<rhin0> ubuntu
<holstein> rhin0: i dont think so.. its software that is not working for you..
<holstein> rhin0: sure. thats an option.. run gnome in 10.04
<rhin0> no.
<holstein> rhin0: you'll need to be open to some work-arounds and experiementing
<rhin0> spending 1/2 a day trying to get a keyboar dindicator makes me think of ditching ubuntu
<holstein> rhin0: sure. but this is not an ubuntu or linux issue.. your hardware is not providing you feedback
<rhin0> many pcs don't have keybaord lights
<rhin0> most OS s have basic facitlity of keyboard indicator
<holstein> rhin0: i found comfortable work arounds, and eventually decided i dont need the feedback
<rhin0> i'll probably give up
<rhin0> put up with it
<holstein> rhin0: sure
<rhin0> just extra stress
<holstein> rhin0: i have found no stress from it personally
<rhin0> riught
<rhin0> its ridiculous
<rhin0> basic issues never addressed
<holstein> rhin0: you can always link the bugs and get involved
<holstein> thats why i would move on to 12.04. or 13.10 even
<rhin0> i told you I can't
<rhin0> im stuffed
<holstein> rhin0: you are choosing not to, and that fine.. but you must understand.. 10.04 is scheduled EOL soon
<holstein> rhin0: you will find it challenging to get anyone to seriously look at any UI bugs that didnt ship with 10.04
<rhin0> thats ubuntu - if you get a solution at all it'll be partial ..
<rhin0> if you get a solution - it;ll stop working in time
<rhin0> nobody gives a shit
<holstein> rhin0: watch the language please
<holstein> rhin0: its a community.. i dont think you undrstand why its not being resolved
<rhin0> all I see - googling - is multiple people asking same question (no resolution)
<holstein> rhin0: its not shipped with 10.04, and 10.04 is going to be EOL soon
<rhin0> its not being resolved becasus there is no market impetus to resolve it
<rhin0> its never been fixed
<holstein> rhin0: there is the python one that you dont like
<holstein> rhin0: its not broken
<rhin0> i can't use 12.04 because things dont' work with it
<rhin0> use a ridiculous python script
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. but you'll need to elaborate on what doent work
<rhin0> x2x
<rhin0> i showed the bug
<holstein> rhin0: ridicuolous is a matter of optinion
<holstein> rhin0: im not a coder, and i didnt see you link the bug actually
<holstein> rhin0: if you do, i'll take a look
<qasim> by the way is there any method to use ms office through linux?
<bazhang> qasim, wine
<FrEaKmAn_> hi.. im using 12.10 and its all the time crashing.. I guess it's xcfe.. I cannot switch between programs, mouse icon is X
<phunyguy_t430s> I seem to have broken xfce4-power-manager, or installed /something else/ that is taking over.  I go to power settings in the settings manager and it tells me that the xfce4-power-manager is not running and asks to start it.  that does nothing. If I run it from a command line with --no-daemon - it gives me an error stating that another power manager is running, and I can't figure out what it is.  Little help would be much appreciated, thanks.
<holstein> FrEaKmAn_: i would confirm that it is xfce.. are you running xubuntu?
<FrEaKmAn_> holstein: yes
<qasim> whine I TRIED WINE ONCE BUT IT was not working well with ms office applications
<phunyguy_t430s> as some background, I tried to install Gwibber, and I'm sure that pulled in some gnome-deps
<holstein> qasim: nothing ubuntu/linux doest prevents microsoft from providing a native office version
<qasim> sorry i dint get you hol
<qasim> hmm
<holstein> qasim: anyone can create a native linux application. microsoft could provide you with a native application..
<qasim> well but ms doesnot..
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<FrEaKmAn_> holstein: any ideas?
<rhin0> look this actually works
<rhin0> will put up with it http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/indicator-keylock-displays-keyboard.html
<rhin0> sorry
<rhin0> its just distracting
<rhin0> brings up a big thing that gets in the way
<rhin0> horirble
<rhin0> but hey
<rhin0> its 100x better than windows
<holstein> FrEaKmAn_: i would try a different user, to take the config out of the equation
<rhin0> found out -- what it is is notify messages .. how do i disable notify messages
<rhin0> thats what it is
<rhin0> notify
<rhin0> all the time notify notify
<rhin0> its horrible
<rhin0> TOP right big ugly bar - whenever something happens
<rhin0> covering stuff
<rhin0> how do I get rid
<rhin0> its all the time
<rhin0> sudo apt-get remove notify-osd  just tried this
<rhin0> will reboot brb
<holstein> rhin0: i changed notifiations.. and i use a compositor.. *everything* is customizable.. if you can, try and say what you want.. "horrible" is a matter of opinion
<rhin0> i want to LOSE notifications
<holstein> rhin0: i just installed the other notifier i wanted
<rhin0> not change them - turn them off
<rhin0> no I don't want them at all
<holstein> rhin0: maybe  just dont use the xfce panel.. if you dont want much from it
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> I need the panel
<holstein> rhin0: there a plenty of options
<holstein> rhin0: no?
<rhin0> not notificaitons
<rhin0> so I have to like disable the panel to stop notifications?
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. you can use a different panel that might fit your needs better
<holstein> rhin0: correct.. and that is one meathod i am proposing
<rhin0> HOW DO i TIRN OFF NOFIFICATIONS?
<holstein> rhin0: no caps please
<holstein> !patents | rhin0
<holstein> !patience | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rhin0> im getting htat in notification
<rhin0> why?
<rhin0> its horrible
<holstein> rhin0: i think if you want to remove that package, it will want to remove the desktop
<holstein> rhin0: horrible is a matter of opinion
<rhin0> no more notificaitons
<rhin0> ty
<rhin0> removing that package = removed notification "daemon"
<rhin0> has solved problem with caps lock indicator
<rhin0> i just didn't connect the problem with being "notifications"
<rhin0> had tried to disable them in the past
<rhin0> ty
<rhin0> too helpful IMO = bad
<rhin0> messages all over the place
<mneptok> rhin0: all this complaining and you still have not found the Notifications icon in the system settings?
<holstein> rhin0: everything is open in this way.. you are not only able to, but encouraged to customize. you are also a bit "on your own" when you deviate from the default experience
<rhin0> i only just saw to rejmove that packagte
<rhin0> through gui too?
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. "that" package? what gui?
<rhin0> xfce4
<holstein> rhin0: you removed xfce?
<rhin0> 	no
<rhin0> i remofved the notification daemon ty
<holstein> thats what i was thinking.. it'll be tied into the desktop
<holstein> rhin0: ty?
<rhin0> thankyou
<holstein> rhin0: thankyou?
<holstein> rhin0: are you saying you removed notifications and that removed xfce4?
<rhin0> no - I just removed notifcaitons
<holstein> http://shoaibmir.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/disable-notification-systems-in-ubuntu/ should work as well
<rhin0> that didn't actually work on xubuntu
<userzerox> Hi there! How do i install Mediterranean Night theme in xubuntu. I have downloaded all the necessary files. Here's the link to the list of files i have downloaded.http://customizemania.com/daily-mania-mediterranean-night-xfce/
<rhin0> sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.xfce.xfce4-notifyd.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.xfce.xfce4-notifyd.Notifications.service.disabled -- failed
<rhin0> thanks anyway holstein
<rhin0> had to flail around a bit before I understood it wasn notficaitns (was my problem)
<holstein> rhin0: sure.. enjoy... let me or one of the other volunteers now if you have a support query
<rhin0> ty
<rhin0> i support too on occasion
<Tm_T> holstein: well done (:
<holstein> Tm_T: :)
<holstein> userzerox: you have referred to http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/appearance ?
<userzerox> holstein: This is a new theme i have downloaded. Shouldn't i be installing first before selecting from appearance tab?
<GridCube> userzerox, uncompress it to ~/.themes
<holstein> userzerox: that should help you sort out where to put the files, depending one how it is to be installed
<userzerox> holstein: thanks
<userzerox> GridCube: Thanks
<phunyguy_work> I seem to have broken xfce4-power-manager, or installed /something else/ that is taking over.  I go to power settings in the settings manager and it tells me that the xfce4-power-manager is not running and asks to start it.  that does nothing. If I run it from a command line with --no-daemon - it gives me an error stating that another power manager is running, and I can't figure out what it is.
<phunyguy_work> I did find out that it is in fact gnome-related, and I disabled gnome services startup in session manager, but I am afraid of what else that will break because it was already checked.
<rhin0>  maybe to ps -ef  (or 'top') command -- you will see what programs are running
<rhin0> maybe do
<rhin0> ps -ef | less gives you a scrolleable list of the apps you are running (from the bash shell) .. "top" gives you another scrollable list of what apps take up most cpu (top down)
<rhin0> theres a lot of them, but maybe you can see what power manager is running .. maybe in it you can see "gnome" string to identify gnome app .. "ps -ef | grep string <- replace string with "gnome" for instance would give you a list of all gnome apps
<rhin0> phunyguy_
<rhin0> phunyguy_work
<rhin0> sounds like you do need to stop the non-standard power manager
<rhin0> whenever you install something "gnome" it seems to install a whole lot of gnome (last time I did that it installed 91 packages)
<rhin0> maybe go into synaptic and search for "power" see what app/boxes are ticked (installed)
<phunyguy_t430s> yeah I see that.  You would think if it was a gnome power manager issue, the icon would be in the gnome-control-center, which it isn't.
<rhin0> there are places where things are started up .. startup in setup and also scripts to start things up
<phunyguy_t430s> i also checked in the xfce session manager
<phunyguy_t430s> couldnt find anything except that gnome-services checkbox.
<Noskcaj> how do you make a proxy universal across a xubuntu system?
<blackgatonegro> Noskcaj, you mean making it the default proxy? most tor installs end with tor being the default proxy
<Noskcaj> yeah, so i can connect  to my school's proxy
<blackgatonegro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6943/how-can-a-proxy-be-set-for-the-whole-xubuntu-system
<Noskcaj> thanks
<Noskcaj> ok, so is there no gui?
<drc> I was reading in another distro's forum (salix, if you really must know) that the xfce Mail Watcher does not build against xfce 4.10, but iirc, xubuntu 12.10 has it (right now I'm on 12.04, so I can't check it).  Can someone confirm my recollection (or confirm the statement that it doesn't build against 4.10) ?
<drc>  nevermind, I just grabbed the 12.10 iso and burnt an USB stick, so I'll check myself :)
<Guest60988> Hi there :)  To answer my own question, yes 12.10 <does> have xfce's Mail Watcher.
<Guest60988> But I've noticed another problem, xfce's Weather Update appears <not> to allow one to use the Search Location function...(I've noticed this on 2 xfce 4.10 distros.  Can any one check this on their 12.10/4.10 install ?
<GridCube> Guest60988, can confirm that
<Guest60988> thanks GridCube
<Guest60988> Wonder what's the problem with it, must be upstream...I'll check there later, after I boot back to 12.10.
<Guest60988> opps, 12.04
 * Guest60988 hates upgrades...something I use <always> breaks :(
<johnz0r> hi :)
<johnz0r> I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.10 and this new xfce4-terminal is storing my ssh passphrase, i don't have to write it again during my session
<johnz0r> is there a method to avoid that ?
<johnz0r> i suppose i have to rtfm about key storing but i can't find anything
<phunyguy_t430s> hey guise... I am trying out Pidgin, and when I was at work, google talk as well as Facebook IM (both XMPP) connected just fine, but at home, I get "Server does use any supported authentication method" for both, and AIM connects just fine.
<phunyguy_t430s> I thought maybe it was a glitch, because it happened this morning before work, and then worked fine when I got there.
<phunyguy_t430s> this is a fresh install, and it worked in regular Ubuntu yesterday, so something is funky....
#xubuntu 2012-12-12
<Gaddel> i have an elantech touchpad that is not recognized at all by xubuntu. it just says "ps/2 generic mouse". i've tried a bunch of fixes to no avail. running the latest kernel
<holstein> Gaddel: fixes?
<holstein> whats broken? you want to add functionality? you should be able to add a custom xorg.conf or other ways to force-add what you want
<Gaddel> sorry. "synclient -l" says "no synaptics drivers loaded"
<Gaddel> holstein: and xinput list lists the device as a "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
<Gaddel> holstein: i'd like to enable two touch scrolling and such
<well_laid_lawn> it might not be a synaptics touchpad
<well_laid_lawn> might be alps or something
<Gaddel> well_laid_lawn: it's elantech
<Gaddel> well_laid_lawn: i can't modify it with gpointing-device-settings or anything
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know anything about that but let's check on the web
<well_laid_lawn> Gaddel: does   dmesg | grep elantech   return anything?
<Gaddel> well_laid_lawn: one sec
<well_laid_lawn> here's an option - "create /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf and add the line: options psmouse force_elantech=1"
<holstein> Gaddel: maybe http://l0ner.github.com/blog/20120319_2305-Elantech_touchpad_linux/ will help ..or a page like it
<Gaddel> i tried creating a config
<Gaddel> in /usr/share/X11 named 50-elantech.conf
<Gaddel> now the cursor does not work at all
<Gaddel> what should i do?
<well_laid_lawn> remove that config, check the X log
<Gaddel> how can i open my terminal without a cursor?
<Gaddel> what should i press
<well_laid_lawn> you might have to go to a tty
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+F2
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+F7 to get back
<Gaddel> thanks
<Gaddel> i got it
<Gaddel> where is the X log?
<well_laid_lawn>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<well_laid_lawn> I'd use  'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<well_laid_lawn> pgdown to scroll and q to quit
<Gaddel> hm
<Gaddel> can't find anything out of the ordinary
<Gaddel> how far back does it go?
<Gaddel> does it persist on reboot?
<well_laid_lawn> the X log? just for the current session
<well_laid_lawn> there's a Xorg.0.log.old for the last session
<Gaddel> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> handy tip no8
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<CJ_> hi
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<well_laid_lawn> bots a bit slow...
<CJ_> hi
<CJ_> im new to ubuntu
<sagaci> CJ_, great
<ms_> hi people! what is the package to install. I want to get a localdictionarie "english-easyEnglish"
<ms_> eh oh! the package for english dictionarie.
<well_laid_lawn> ms_: have a look at aspell or hunspell
<rhin0> synaptic
<rhin0> search for "english dictionary"
<rhin0> plenty there
<ms_> ahh, ok. :)
<rhin0> menu : applications -> system -> synaptic package manager (on xubuntu 10.04)
<xubuntu893> Hi
<xubuntu893> I need help with drivers for my DIN keyboard (old jack). Could anybody help me?
<half-duplex> does it even need drivers?
<xubuntu893> yes, xubuntu can't find this keyboard
<xubuntu893> i don't know why
<half-duplex> no idea
<xubuntu893> I've already found answer for usage old com-mouse drivers... but in this case i've no idea too ((
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check what dmesg says in a terminal when you plug it in
<ms_> a package to install; to read *.docx(other than openOffice) please...
<xubuntu893> I run it with iso image disk already installed, I have to find 50% of answer before asking in this chat. I'm not so advanced linux user, sorry
<qasim> hello
<GridCube> !hi | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<qasim> hi Grid
<qasim> Finally i managed to install xubuntu..yay
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> congrats
<qasim> thanks
<qasim> i had to fully format my HDD to intall it properly
<GridCube> :/ thats unfortunate
<qasim> but worth it!
<qasim> yeah
<GridCube> :)
<qasim> which office application do you guys recommend to install?
<baizon> qasim: libreoffice
<qasim> right
<knome> qasim, depends on your needs. abiword is a good and light word processsor, gnumeric for spreadsheet editing
<knome> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knome> ^ that
<qasim> well i get lot of things to do in word
<GridCube> ^ what knome said
<knome> that message is a bit harsh...
<qasim> somewhat extensive office user
<knome> maybe see if abiword can do it for you first
<knome> you can always install libreoffice later :)
<knome> if you need a complete office suite, then libreoffice is your choice though
<GridCube> or you can do it now and test it first, what ever rocks your boat
<qasim> you have point knome
<qasim> well no rocking of boat..i just wanna float my boat lol
<qasim> can i make NTFS partitions with gparted?
<GridCube> sure
<knome> unless you really need an ntfs partition, i wouldn't create one though
<knome> afaik, ntfs support still isn't optimal in linux
<TheSheep> that's an understatement :)
<knome> well, i know nothing of that, so i'll leave accurate estimations for others
<qasim> hmm right
<knome> i can't remember the last time i saw an ntfs partition
<knome> ('saw' in abstract sense)
<qasim> lol
<qasim> if i have to make any partition which type do you recommend?
<GridCube> ext4
<qasim> okay
<qasim> ty folks
<qasim> got to go now
<qasim> bye
<userzerox> I'm trying to install CoverGloobus from .tar.gz file. When i try run ./configure i get this error configure: error: cannot run /bin/bash ./config.sub
<knome> userzerox, you should refer to the instructions of overgloobus
<knome> userzerox, maybe installing build-essential helps
<knome> userzerox, but i'd suppose you have that already since you are building
<userzerox> knome: Thanks for you reply. Did you mean Wiki page ?
<knome> userzerox, i don't know covergloobus - just any instructions they have for installing
<userzerox> knome: Thanks
<knome> np
<GridCube> can someone explain me what this is saying? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427789/
<GridCube> pdf2txt works on other pdfs but when i try to use it over www.sti.nasa.gov/thesvol1.pdf this file its says that
<knome> pdf is broken?
<baizon> GridCube: can you access the pdf?
<holstein> GridCube: others fromt he same source? wonder if theres a way to "lock" a pdf to keep it from becoming text...
<GridCube> knome, no the pdf is ok,
<GridCube> baizon, yes
<GridCube> holstein, evince says it doesnt have security
<GridCube> holstein, i dont have other pdfs from the same source to check
<baizon> GridCube: maybe some symbol that cant be read
<GridCube> :/ maybe its too big 1107 pages
<holstein> GridCube: im just proposing there might be something nasa does either intentional or not to lock it.. but the error makes me think ots more what baizon is getting at.. a character or symbol that cant be translated or whatever
<GridCube> mmmm i see
<GridCube> let me see the man pdf2tx
<knome> GridCube, you could try to split the pdf to separate pdf files first
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> using -p 1,2 rises the same problem
<userzerox> Need Help! Please help me install this! I have downloaded all the necessary files.bigrza.deviantart.com/art/NotifyConky-Desktop-175447919
<userzerox> Oops! Wrong link.. Here's the correct one http://bigrza.deviantart.com/art/NotifyConky-Desktop-175447919
<holstein> userzerox: bad link for me
<GridCube> using -d for more debug it gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427813/
<userzerox> holstein: Please check the new link
<GridCube> i see 'Encrypt" there, could that be it?
<holstein> userzerox: i have something like that.. you should have a conky config file.. you install conky, drop in the config and start conky
<holstein> userzerox: i use "conky" from a terminal to start and test conky.. then when i get it the way i want, i use "conky &"
<holstein> userzerox: you can elaborate as to what you need help with
<userzerox> I have downloaded all files. Including conky files. I couldn't install covergloobus from .tar.gz file. Please check this question i have posted. https://answers.launchpad.net/covergloobus/+question/216600
<knome> userzerox, have you installed 'build-essential' ?
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/239042 is what my conky looks like userzerox
<knome> userzerox, and/or have you read the reply to your question?
<userzerox> knome: Oops. I checked back like 15 mins ago & there was no reply. I'm checking now. Thanks
<userzerox> holstein: I'm trying the same.
<K1rk> Would anyone happen to have any input on my LightDM question?  ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2092461
<Nanoflaxx>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Nanoflaxx djqaksdzfpny
<Nanoflaxx> leaving
<holstein> userzerox: none of the volunteers here create or maintain covergloobus... what are you trying to do with it? what errors are you getting? what does the readme file say it needs to work?
<userzerox> hostein: I'm just trying to get conky running! I had some errors while installing covergloobus. It's working now :) Thanks for your time & reply.
<xubuntu433> i have a large rooster
<knome> xubuntu433, do you also have a support question?
<xubuntu433> sorry mate nothing important from me
<drc> ok...this is weird...running 12.04.1...just got a update notification, look at what it was, went ahead and said "do it".  Next thing I know a dialogue box pops up stating "CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ Release i386 (20121017.2)' is required.  Any ideas?
<xubuntu433> have a nice day
<drc> Well, somehow, somewhere the line in software sources for the Ubuntu 12.10 CD got added ( I delete the line for Xubuntu 12.04 CD right after install.)
<holstein> userzerox: you dont need covergloobus for conky
<holstein> userzerox: you just install conky and run it.. what are you trying to add to conky with covergloobus?
<userzerox> holstein: Please check this bigrza.deviantart.com/art/NotifyConky-Desktop-175447919
<userzerox> http://bigrza.deviantart.com/art/NotifyConky-Desktop-175447919
<GridCube> whats a simple sql viewer?
<knome> select * from table;
<GridCube> but i have this .sql file, and i want to see its structure
<knome> GridCube, what's the format? is it just an export?
<GridCube> its .sql
<GridCube> i dont know, i guess its from mysql
<knome> that's the file extension
<knome> try guessing harder
<knome> can you open it in leafpad?
<GridCube> the system that uses it it mysql
<GridCube> yes
<knome> there you see the structure then
<knome> sounds like an export, there's no other way to read it than read it in a text editor unless you import it somewhere
<knome> (considering it is an export)
<GridCube> :D yes! thanks mister k
<knome> np
<userzerox> Anyone there ?
<GridCube> !anyone | userzerox
<ubottu> userzerox: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GridCube> !patience | userzerox
<ubottu> userzerox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<userzerox> I'm sorry! this is my first time. Please accept my apology.
<userzerox> I'm trying to set this conky theme. I have extracted all files to proper location. I'm just confused with icons file. Where do i extract it to ?
<userzerox> http://bigrza.deviantart.com/art/NotifyConky-Desktop-175447919
<xubuntu735> hi
<xubuntu735> which msn messenger provides voice chat in linux?
<Azelphur> aMSN
<xubuntu735> aMsn hmm
<xubuntu735> olrite let me try it
<xubuntu735> how to install aMsn?
<baizon> xubuntu735: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1954154
<v1adimir> Pidgin should have it also?..
<xubuntu735> i have installed skype but i can open it only fromt he terminal and when i close the window.. the skype is also closed
<xubuntu735> how to fix this prob?
<xubuntu735> from the terminal*
<holstein> xubuntu735: skype & is one way
<holstein> xubuntu735: adding a proper shortcut would be another
<xubuntu735> i mean when i close the terminal the skype also closes
<v1adimir> did you get the .deb from here? http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<xubuntu735> nopes
<v1adimir> that 1 should work i think
<holstein> there should be a menu item
<xubuntu735> http://tutorial.softurtle.com/linux-tutorial-install-skype-xubuntu-12-04
<v1adimir> and you completed: sudo apt-get -f install ?
<xubuntu735> yeah
<v1adimir> (plus the libraries)
<v1adimir> the new one sucks, but maybe just upgrade it from skype.com (and/or remove old) to avoid the stress? :)
<holstein> xubuntu735: so, you can install the suggested .deb, make a proper menu item for the version you have installed, or use "&" after the launch command in the terminal.. or just leave the terminal open.. or install somethiing like kupfer
<xubuntu735> what is kupfer for?
<baizon> xubuntu735: fast access of data
<baizon> im using synapse instead of kupfer
<xubuntu735> olrite
<xubuntu735> btw its qasim here..if you guys remember
<xubuntu735> lol
<holstein> xubuntu735: i would just remove what you have, and install the one from the site, or the one from the partner repos
<xubuntu735> & sign isnt working
<xubuntu735> how to remove it
<holstein> xubuntu735: not sure what you mean
<holstein> xubuntu735: just dont type it in
<xubuntu735> its so light weight i think i should not remove it
<holstein> xubuntu735: what will work is "command &" in the terminal
<xubuntu735> well i typed "skype&"
<xubuntu735> but when i closed the terminal
<holstein> xubuntu735: sure.. type this instead
<holstein> skype &
<holstein> not skype&
<xubuntu735> hmm ok
<xubuntu735> not working
<xubuntu735> same problem
<holstein> xubuntu735: worked for me
<holstein> xubuntu735: also, its not a "problem"
<xubuntu735> when i type that command ..terminal diplays a mesaage
<xubuntu735> like some thing failed
<holstein> xubuntu735: open a terminal.. type "skype &" ..hit return.. type "exit"
<holstein> xubuntu735: if the application isnt launching, this wont fix it
<holstein> xubuntu735: i would remove whatever you have installed and install it from the site or the partner repos
<xubuntu735> olrite
<xubuntu735> thanks
<xubuntu735> actually i was closing the terminal by clicking over cross
<xubuntu735> now its okay
<holstein> xubuntu735: you can do that, or try it *exactly* as i suggested above, which worked for me
<xubuntu735> but im not sure the skype from their site would be so light weight a this one is
<xubuntu735> second i dont know the uninstallation procedure
<xubuntu735> as this one is*
<holstein> xubuntu735: sure.. im just not sure you have skype
<holstein> xubuntu735: its not open source, or able to be edited.. you might have something with spyware in it for all we know
<holstein> xubuntu735: either its skype, or its not
<v1adimir> xubuntu735: the new skype (4) is huge and bloated, that's for sure..
<xubuntu735> its skype beta
<xubuntu735> but its not exactly like the one from their official site
<xubuntu735> btw when i type skype in the terminal
<xubuntu735> the skype messengers pops up and logs me in..in a jiffy
<xubuntu735> i hope its not a spyware
<holstein> im using 4 beta.. works fine. though it was glitchy at first
<holstein> xubuntu735: if its not skype, its not skype.. if it is, then it is
<xubuntu735> hmm
<holstein> if you are saying "im having issues with something that im not sure is skype". just remove it, and get skype
<holstein> you dont have to get the 4 beta.. but bet it from a source that when i ask "where did you get skype?" you can answer "a trusted source"
<xubuntu735> let me paste something terminal message here
<xubuntu735> qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$ skype & [1] 3561 qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$  (skype:3561): GLib-WARNING **: unknown option bit(s) set
<xubuntu735> (skype:3561): GLib-WARNING **: unknown option bit(s) set  (skype:3561): GLib-WARNING **: unknown option bit(s) set  (skype:3561): GLib-WARNING **: unknown option bit(s) set ^C qasim@VGN-FS415M:~$
<holstein> xubuntu735: if it opens and runs, that wouldnt scare me
<xubuntu735> yes its working
<holstein> then, just stop opening it from the terminal
<xubuntu735> i have tried echo sound test service
<xubuntu735> voice quality i okay too
<xubuntu735> is okay*
<xubuntu735> how can i open it directly?
<xubuntu735> i mean ..its the only way i know to launch skype
<xubuntu735> i cant see any icon or anything anywhere else
<holstein> xubuntu735: install the arguably more appropriate skype .deb that should get you a menu item.. or create a custom launcher.. or use something like kupfer or synapse
<xubuntu735> would these softwares (kupfer or synapse) overload my computer?
<holstein> xubuntu735: a custom lanucher wont for sure
<holstein> add a menu item manually
<xubuntu735> right
<holstein> i prefer kupfer to clicking around.... i find it a light alternative to launching applications
<xubuntu735> sorry for being so naive and dumb ..but i really know nothing about linux OS :
<holstein> is it what you need? of course not.. that version of skype should give you a menu item
<xubuntu735> :(
<xubuntu735> kupfer
<holstein> xubuntu735: there are launchers like this for other OS's. the concept of kupfer or synpse is not linux specific
<xubuntu735> okay im gonna download it
<xubuntu735> but wondows does it all by itself
<holstein> xubuntu735: the applications do it all by them selves
<holstein> xubuntu735: my skype gave me a menu item.. i have installed applications in windows xp that didnt
<holstein> xubuntu735: again, this is not a linux specific issue
<xubuntu735> i have downloaded kupfer without any addons from the software centre
<xubuntu735> kool
<xubuntu735> kupfer is fine
<xubuntu735> thanks heaps
<Newb> Uh, Um... Is this where I ask for help?
<xubuntu735> yeah
<xubuntu735> you are at right place
<Newb> Oh~ Yay~
<Newb> I'm trying to install Glame
<xubuntu735> if you have any issues regarding xubuntu
<Newb> And.. I have no idea what I'm doing
<Newb> I'm new to linux
<xubuntu735> and i dont even know what glame is :(
<Newb> It's an audio softwar
<Newb> *e
<Newb> Supposed to be the Gimp of Audio
<holstein> Newb: what are you trying to do??
<holstein> Newb: audacity is usually what folks use for stereo editing
<holstein> ardour is what i use.. but its likely overkill for you.. requires JACK
<Newb> I just want a program that I can record some songs
<Newb> pretty much everything is gonna be overkill for me
<holstein> Newb: audacity
<Newb> Ok, where do I get that?
<holstein> Newb: gnome-sound-recorder
<holstein> Newb: its in the repos
<Newb> Uh
<Newb> I... I don't know what that means
<Newb> what is repos?
<holstein> Newb: you can install if from the software center.. synaptic. the terminal
<holstein> open a terminal.. sudo apt-get install audacity gnome-sound-recorder
<Newb> Uh
<Newb> pretend I'm your grandmother
<Newb> what's a terminal
<Newb> I'm sorry I'm so ignorant
<holstein> Newb: its in the menu. labeled "terminal".. you should see the word "terminal".. click that word with the cursor that moves when you move the mouse
<holstein> in that black box that comes up, you can type, or copy paste "sudo apt-get install audactity gnome-sound-recorder"
<Newb> ok wait, where do I find the menu?
<holstein> without the quote marks.. the little "'s
<Newb> is it in software center
<Newb> on my desktop somewhere?
<holstein> Newb: you can install from the software center
<holstein> Newb: first thing.. just relax
<Newb> ok, I have ubuntu software center open
<Newb> Haha, sorry
<xubuntu735> hmm
<holstein> in the software center you can search "audacity"
<Newb> oh oh yay~
<Newb> So, should I be getting most of my downloads from the software center? For future reference
<xubuntu735> well
<holstein> Newb: yes.. i would say all.. until that doesnt work for you, then you'll learn how to do otherwise, and why thats a good/bad idea
<Newb> Alright~
<Newb> So, it says it's installed... Where do I go to open it?
<holstein> Newb: the elusive menu
<Newb> Ooh
<Newb> ok I'm listening
<holstein> well, thats about all i have.. you click on it. and launch it... configure it and record
<holstein> there is also gnome-sound-recorder which might be even simpler
<Newb> I think I'll be alright with audacity, I remember my exhusband used that
<Newb> THank you so much for your help~
<Newb> I'll see if I can't find that menu
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!. check out #opensourcemusicians for more audio specific stuff
<Newb> Thanks~
<Newb> Ah! I found it! Right click. :)
<xubuntu735> i have installed java jdk through software centre ..though it works fine overall
<xubuntu735> but its certain functions are disabled
<holstein> Newb: there should be a panel along the top.. with the time in it.. on the far left, otherside from the time should be a menu button
<holstein> xubuntu735: what functions?..
<xubuntu735> like
<Newb> holstein: Oh yeah! That's the same as right click~
<xubuntu735> im using webbrowser
<xubuntu735> which asks for java
<xubuntu735> java is working fine over them but when i click over buttons like search
<xubuntu735> it does nothing
<xubuntu735> otherwise in windows a menu used to popup
<holstein> xubuntu735: you should be able to get the same java version
<xubuntu735> which java suits xubuntu 12.10?
<holstein> xubuntu735: thats not the question. the question is which one does the website you are having issues with expect
<xubuntu735> hmm yeah
<Newb> holstein: My best friend lives in in your town! That's so cool~
<holstein> Newb: asheville? you want to take this to the ot channel?
<Newb> where's that?
<Newb> the ot channel I mean
<knome> !ot | Newb
<ubottu> Newb: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * Rios wonders if anyone is alive in here
<knome> Rios, no, we're all walking dead.
<Rios> .idle
<Rios> lol
<xubuntu735> lol
<Newb> sorry, yes thank you
<Rios> can i place xbuntu onto a flashdrive and make it bootable?
<xubuntu735> i have iced tea web 1.3 plugin
<xubuntu735> and i guess its the latest one prolly..
<xubuntu735> i should use older version of it
<xubuntu735> yeah you can rios
<Rios> would i use the alternate install cd and not the desktop cd
<xubuntu735> for that question ..referred to knome lol
<xubuntu735> or holstein
<knome> Rios, from which system are you creating the usb drive?
<holstein> xubuntu735: iced tea is not java..
<Rios> I'm going to place it on an em64t Dell Inspiron on it's own partition.
<Rios> permanent install
<xubuntu735> it says iced tea web plugin executes java applets
<knome> Rios, i mean, is it a windows, ubuntu or something else where you need to create the usb drive
<holstein> xubuntu735: i have always found that i tolerate it til something doesnt work, then i get java
<Rios> windows
<Rios> it's dual boot 7/8 but I will use 7
<knome> !usb | Rios
<ubottu> Rios: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<knome> ^ that should have the necessary instructions :)
<Rios> Thank you. I will check that out.
<knome> afaik, you can only use the desktop iso with many of the options, so you want that
<xubuntu735> should i install the java from oracle web site?
<Rios> Okay. Thanks a bunch Knome
<holstein> xubuntu735: theres no "should"... just get what the site expects you to have.. get whate the site needs
<knome> Rios, np
<xubuntu735> hmmm
<xubuntu735> for that matter i may have to uninstall iced tea software right?
<holstein> xubuntu735: i hate to say, i havent tried iced tea in a while..
<xubuntu735> or i can keep both along
<xubuntu735> in real i also like hot tea :D
<xubuntu735> so lets see what oracle serves me with
<holstein> xubuntu735: this looks familiar
<holstein> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<xubuntu735> ty for the link
<xubuntu735> holstein...im downloading a tar file of java jre from oracle web site
<xubuntu735> how would i be able to install it?
<holstein> xubuntu735: should have a readme in there.. however who ever created it wants it to be installed
<Gaddel> hello, i am using xubuntu with an elantech touchpad, and i am unable to configure multitouch options or general touchpad settings. synclient -l says no synaptics drivers are loaded. full details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2093871
<phunyguy_t430s> How can I get Gwibber or an alternative running in Xubuntu? I am assuming it wants me to utilize "Online Accounts" that doesn't see to be on my system anywhere.
<phunyguy_t430s> seem*
<phunyguy_t430s> when launching gwibber it brings me to gnome-control-center, which doesn't have "online accounts" in there.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i dont have time to look into that right now, but check out these links...
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/194956/cannot-add-facebook-account-to-gwibber referencing broadcast accounts
<holstein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4F095e6cYfk and http://followthegeeks.com/the-2-best-gwibber-alternatives-for-ubuntu/
#xubuntu 2012-12-13
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, great links, but the issue isn't gwibber-related I don't think.  THe portion that is required to add an account is missing.  If I go to add one, it just brings me to gnome-control-center (in XFCE).
<phunyguy_t430s> that's why I am guessing it is looking for the Online Accounts section of control-center.
<phunyguy_t430s> tis seems related: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215249/xubuntu-upload-photos-to-facebook-or-picasa-via-shotwell
<phunyguy_t430s> plus, Gwibber pulled in said gnome-control-center, and killed xfce4-power-manager.  ><
<phunyguy_t430s> (some deps killed it I think)
<xubuntu498> what is up everybody?
<phunyguy_t430s> I think I am going to try out Xubuntu 12.04 until these issues get resolved.  :(
<phunyguy_t430s> but I just know that the kernel is going to give me fits.
<phunyguy_t430s> we shall see
<xubuntu498> can't you install a different kernel without changing distribution versions?
<phunyguy_t430s> yeah but I don't want to do all that.
<xubuntu498> i'm pretty new to all this, not sure what all is involved
<xubuntu498> just installed 12.10, so far so good
<phunyguy_t430s> maybe the kernel is better in 12.04.1
<phunyguy_t430s> the first 12.04 release ended up making this laptop freeze very frequently.
<xubuntu498> any chance you have a hybrid video card?
<phunyguy_t430s> nope.  intel integrated
<holstein> ive had to get patches for intel ones before
<xubuntu498> ah - i had a big issue with my last laptop, had the intel/AMD hybrid - blew
<holstein> i have a hybrid nvidia/intel one right now.. works OK
<phunyguy_t430s> yep, confirmed it.  Xubuntu is pulling the Canonical-hacked versions of software instead of vanilla, making it virtually unusable in Xubuntu
<xubuntu498> i could never get it to work right, was the HP tm2t
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<xubuntu498> yup
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: its all the same repos.. there are not "hacked" versions.. just the ones packaged for the repos that you can choose not to use
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, I understand, but "sudo apt-get install gwibber" pulls in a gwibber package that wont work.
<phunyguy_t430s> because it is looking for the Online Accounts backend
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: what would i do? i might just pull up a live CD of the normal ubuntu and learn what is missing
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: or not use gwibber.. which i dont, and i dont have any helpful info on it
<xubuntu498> I think Unity vs. xfce is the biggest different
<xubuntu498> do you maybe have non-stable sources on?
<phunyguy_t430s> xubuntu498, fresh install.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: the terminology i saw was reading "broadcast accounts"
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: maybe you can add whatever gui you ned to manage these
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, in Ubuntu 12.10 it put it all under Online Accounts
<xubuntu498> install just finished, i'm going to reboot - good luck Phun!
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: sure.. what do you need to get to that in xubuntu? in xfce? its capable of running
<phunyguy_t430s> and I have gnome-online-accounts installed, but when you pull up gnome-control-center and the xfce-settings manager, it's not there.
<phunyguy_t430s> I am thinking that is a different package though
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: try launching it from the command line and see if there is helpful error message
<phunyguy_t430s> good idea
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: try asking *anyone* using xfce how they use gwibber
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: try not useing gwibber
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i'll look up about using ubuntuone with xubuntu.. maybe that account system will be the same
<phunyguy_t430s> ** (gnome-control-center:2382): WARNING **: Could not load setting panel "credentials": Unknown error
<phunyguy_t430s> whatever credentials is, will probably be what I need.
<holstein> im not sure you need the gnome-control-center
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: why not just open gwibber and go from there? what is the issue there?
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, gwibber pulled it in as a dep, and when you load gwibber, it brings that up expecting to provide you the method necessary to add your first account
<phunyguy_t430s> and the options within gwibber to add an account are no longer there (canonocal hacked i read)
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i just opend a terminal and ran "gwibber-accounts"
<phunyguy_t430s> same applies to Shotwell, and anything else that uses that backend
<phunyguy_t430s> that command is not found
<phunyguy_t430s> and I cant apt-get it
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i didnt install it
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: type "gwibber" in a terminal and hit tab a few times
<holstein> gwibber              gwibber-poster       gwibber-service
<holstein> gwibber-accounts     gwibber-preferences
<phunyguy_t430s> gwibber              gwibber-poster       gwibber-preferences  gwibber-service
<phunyguy_t430s> thats it.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i would reinstall gwibber.. are you using a version from ppa? gwibber-accounts is part of gwibber
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, I have done all of that.
<phunyguy_t430s> 12.10
<phunyguy_t430s> and no PPA
<phunyguy_t430s> gwibber accounts doesnt exist in regular ubuntu either
<holstein> well, im in 12.04 here, so i cant test 12.10 til i get home
<holstein> i would seriously not lose sleep over it
<phunyguy_t430s> 12.10 introduced "Online Accounts"
<holstein> i would open gwibber and if it fails, i would move on
<phunyguy_t430s> I cant find anything else with the same functionality.
<holstein> its not worth wasting more that 8 minutes over gwibber.. my oppologies to any gwibber fans
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: what are you trying to do?
<phunyguy_t430s> actually only one small thing is really important, and that is posting to all services at once with the same post.
<phunyguy_t430s> the rest is nice, but I really like THAT feature.
<phunyguy_t430s> Facebook/twitter/etc
<phunyguy_t430s> Google+ hopefully soon...
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i get that in the browser with tweetdeck
<phunyguy_t430s> wonder if another package will pull in what I need
<holstein> or i did when i cared about that...
<phunyguy_t430s> ...like Empathy
<phunyguy_t430s> (ugh)
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: as a person who spent several hours one day setting all that up.. i swear its not worth more than 8 minutes
<phunyguy_t430s> tweetdeck you say, wasnt that in one of the ljnks you posted?
<phunyguy_t430s> links*
<holstein> that being said, i used tweetdeck for it.. then i set gwibber up.. then i just stopped doing it.. i spent a few days and i was like 'now what'.. cause i could do it from my phone the whole time anyways
<phunyguy_t430s> well with that being said also, Shotwell functionality is broken, like direct uploads to youtube
<holstein> i liked tweetdeck since it was online.. but im not sure the state of it these days.. im just saying, i have "gwibber-accounts" in 12.04.. i wont be able to look and 12.10 til later this evening
<phunyguy_t430s> all maps back to Online Accounts being missing
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: maybe youtube broke that?
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i dont use the "development releases"
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, no, the ability to add the account to use is nonexistent because it uses Online Accounts to do it.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i would just install 12.04.. or install 13.04 and help debug what you are looking for
<phunyguy_t430s> ...I kinda am helping debug... :P
<phunyguy_t430s> I could try 13.04...
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: not really
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: no one here is using gwibber nor shotwell.. i dont even know if you'll find a bug relating to it
<phunyguy_t430s> and if I post a bug, it probably wont get much attention
<phunyguy_t430s> ><
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: you can give it attention
<knome> gwibber isn't installed by default in xubuntu, so probably not here
<phunyguy_t430s> I meant from someone important.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: you get it verified first.. if you dont post, its not a bug and it didnt happen
<knome> but you should be in touch with the gwibber devs
<phunyguy_t430s> knome, that doesnt matter
<phunyguy_t430s> its in the repos
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: we are important.. you and i.. but i dont care about gwibber.. you'll need to get proactive about it
<knome> phunyguy_t430s, it does matter. the xubuntu team has only a limited time available to work on the next release. gwibber is way out of that scope.
<holstein> it doesnt ship with xubuntu, and not a lot of folks are interested in it here.. but that doesnt mean it aint broken phunyguy_t430s  and needing attention
<phunyguy_t430s> knome, I meant asking for supoport in here
<phunyguy_t430s> ...I am allowed.
<knome> you can ask for support, but if it doesn't work and there's no direct answer, then there probably won't be an answer at all
<phunyguy_t430s> and holstein's answer is fine.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i am supporting you in here.. and i'll support you in filing a bug and getting to the correct people, which is what will get results
<phunyguy_t430s> I have to go eat Taco Bell now.  (blech)
<phunyguy_t430s> I will get with you when I get back to post.
<knome> sure. but if you file a bug, please note that the correct people to contact are the gwibber devs
<phunyguy_t430s> may need help. :)
<holstein> lol.. i have to get back to work.. i know it can be frustrating phunyguy_t430s .. but you can get someone to look at this
<phunyguy_t430s> knome, I am not sure that is 100% accurate
<phunyguy_t430s> Canonical added their own flavor to it in the form of online accounts (from what i read)
<phunyguy_t430s> granted what I read wasn't official ubuntu docs, but still
<knome> in that case, you should get online accounts working - if that doesn't work, you should be in touch somebody maintaining online accounts - it's still not in xubuntu's scope
<phunyguy_t430s> knome, will do.
<knome> cheers
<knome> sorry if i sound a bit harsh - but i also want to get your bug fixed with minimal amount of waste of time...
<knome> ok, i'm off to bed
<knome> see you later
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm back, holstein.
<phunyguy_t430s> am I filing this under ubuntu, or xubuntu, holstein? I have a hunch that the ubuntu team will fire back saying "It's Xubuntu's problem."
<phunyguy_t430s> bug 1089744 is filed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089744 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu doesn't pull required dependencies for anything using "Online Accounts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089744
<ball> Is there some way to play Ogg/Vorbis in Parole without the hideous test card?
<phunyguy_t430s> ball, "test card"?
<ball> phunyguy_t430s: Looks like low-res colour bars.
<phunyguy_t430s> ball, there are options to use visualizations intead in the settings
<phunyguy_t430s> under the preferences.
<ball> I just want ordinary tape-deck style controls and perhaps a progress bar.
<ball> I really don't want visualisations or the wasted screen space.
<phunyguy_t430s> so install another player.
<phunyguy_t430s> VLC works well I think
<ball> Any suggestions which might suit me?
<ball> This one's awful.
<ball> Ah thanks, I'll try VLC now.
<phunyguy_t430s> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-2 (quantal), package size 1055 kB, installed size 3343 kB
<ball> ubottu doesn't seem to know k from K.
<ubottu> ball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phunyguy_t430s> ball, kB is correct
<ball> k is 1000, K is 1024.
<ball> (since about 1964, anyway)
<phunyguy_t430s> ball, http://www.ewh.ieee.org/soc/ias/pub-dept/abbreviation.pdf
<phunyguy_t430s> straight from ieee
<phunyguy_t430s> K is kelvin
<ball> In S.I, yes.
<ball> ...but not as a multiplier prefix.
<phunyguy_t430s> *sigh*
<ball> Was it the IEEE group that came up with the ridiculous "KiBibyte" rubbish?
<ball> Perhaps I'm just old.
<phunyguy_t430s> ball, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilobyte
<phunyguy_t430s> and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte
 * ball shrugs
<ball> I reject your reality and substitute my own, which meshes well with all my old DEC and IBM manuals ;-)
<phunyguy_t430s> hah!
<phunyguy_t430s> havent touched that stuff in forever
<phunyguy_t430s> we had the old VAX systems in high school
<phunyguy_t430s> my first glimpse at scripting was DCL.
<ball> Well that's fantastic, now instead of colour bars I have a traffic cone.
<ball> I haven't touched DCL since 1997.
<phunyguy_t430s> hahaha I forgot about that
<phunyguy_t430s> cant disable it?
<phunyguy_t430s> and yeah about the same for me... 1997 or so
<phunyguy_t430s> maybe 1998
<ball> I'm looking but I don't see an option for that.
<phunyguy_t430s> I think it had different "skins"
<phunyguy_t430s> you gmusicbrowser is there too...
<phunyguy_t430s> pretty good bit of software
 * ball fetches it.
<ball> Looks like an iTunes want-to-be
<phunyguy_t430s> meh it is included by default on xubuntu
<ball> Oh that's interesting, VLC just fetched cover art for my CD.
<phunyguy_t430s> but you can change the appearance of it
<phunyguy_t430s> "make it look like" *select which one*
<phunyguy_t430s> make it look like rhythmbox compact
 * ball tries dragging a folder to it.
<ball> None of these look good to me, but they're all playing the music nicely.
<ball> Hopefully I'll find something more to my tastes later.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: cool.. if you would, try and find someone to confirm it.. i can help you soon, but i'll have to do another install... i dont have a good test case for 12.10 xubuntu
<phunyguy_t430s> thanks, holstein - I don't want to start spamming it around irc though
<phunyguy_t430s> btw, I threw a 13.04 liveUSB together, couldn't find anything different about anything except version numbers.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: well, its not spammy to ask for help confirming it though.. try the OT channels if you feel thats more appropriate
<phunyguy_t430s> so not much to report on yet.  XChat bugs still exist, the gwibber bug still exists... lol
<phunyguy_t430s> yea holstein, no such luck in the busiest one of them all, #ubuntu.
<ball> Can Linux (in this case Xubuntu) use a USB flash drive as tar media?
<ball> Ah, think I've got it... "tar cvf /dev/sdb *"
<ball> ...but I had to be root.
<mememe> how to resolve this? http://pastebin.com/Fer80c9D
<mememe> ##linux
<mememe> hi Os_Maleus
<mememe> so im also getting a  There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<mememe> crap, i wil just reboot and see if it helps
<TheSheep> mememe: Read-only file system
<TheSheep> mememe: that probablu means that your hard disk is failing and has been remounted read-only
<Moe> hey guys
<Moe> Short question: when disconnecting external monitors from a laptop .. should the X environment "realize" this and tell the window manager about it? Whenever I disconnect it I have to manually "tell" my environment to disregard the disconnected part of my desktop (using arandr)
<mememe> sooo... dmesg is vomiting something oabout irq and i get sometimes actually often kernel panic errors during startup, and i have to hard reset about 2 - 3 times untill i can start the system here is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/aGLFmMGm
<mememe> Moe: it is more like the last part you mentioned]
<Moe> So there's no way for a daemon to take care of that? It would surprise me if there wasn't an event handler for such situations
<mememe> might be somewhere out there, or a script
<mememe> but nothing i know of, then again i dont know much Moe  lol
<Newb> Hi, I'm trying to install steam... I got an icon on my desktop, click it, execute, it opens, asks me to say ok, and then it closes. I tried messing around in properties, and then put everything back how it was, and now it won't even open
<Newb> can't find it on ubuntu software center either
<Newb> *_*
<TheSheep> Newb: I don't think we have steam in the ubuntu repositories
<TheSheep> Newb: how are you trying to install it?
<Newb> What can I do? I need steam to play my games and talk to my friends
<Newb> Um, I logged on in browser, chrome. Clicked on the install steam button
<Newb> it said installed, but it's not working
<TheSheep> Newb: I think you are skipping some crucial steps in your description
<TheSheep> Newb: what button?
<Newb> on the top of the page, there is a button that says 'install steam'
<Newb> it has a little curvy arrow pointing down
<TheSheep> Newb: what page?
<Newb> http://store.steampowered.com/
<TheSheep> that is for windows, it won't work on linux normally
<Newb> on the top right next to my name
<TheSheep> they are working on a linux version, but it's still in beta now
<Newb> oh, that's silly of me
<Newb> where can I find that?
<TheSheep> http://steamcommunity.com/games/221410
<TheSheep> I've also heard that people had some success running the windows version of steam with Wine or Crossover
<TheSheep> you could search for that, there are some blog posts
<TheSheep> I think winetricks has a steam recipe
<Newb> okay, I'll look
<Newb> thanks
<TheSheep> but it's generally not straightforward and may or may not work depending on the versions and your hardware, I'm afraid
<Newb> Augh, so I'm finding
<Newb> Also, sounds like only 1000 people could get into beta
<Newb> which is full now
<Newb> I guess I'm gonna have to do the easy way and dual boot with windows so I can play
<Yotson> any Dutch peeps online? lcd arduino compatible. 1 euro. :) http://www.samenkopen.net/action_products/443003
<TheSheep> Yotson: this is a support channel for xubuntu
<Yotson> oops. very very wrong. i'm sorry.
<TheSheep> Yotson: for random chat, please join #xubuntu-offtopic
 * Yotson was meant for another tab.
<TheSheep> happens :)
<Yotson> signal for more coffee i guess.
<xubuntu143> hi all
<qasim> hi
<GridCube> !hi | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<qasim> hello
<qasim> how r u grid
<ner0x> How can I alter the passwords in "keyring" for chromium, etc.
<qasim> HOW TO INSTALL JAVAFROM ORACLE?
<qasim> JAVA FROM*
<qasim> NEROX ..NO IDEA
<TheSheep> qasim: don't shout please
<ner0x> My eyes are bleeding.
<qasim> shout ?
<TheSheep> !java | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<qasim> i just asked a question
<ner0x> qasim: He was referring to the CAPS LOCK ON YOUR QUESTIONS.
<qasim> i have jre now i have to link the plugin
<qasim> oh olrite
<TheSheep> !u | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<ner0x> TheSheep: I'm just going to assume his first language isn't English.
<qasim> yeah english isn't my language...
<qasim> but english is not the problem... tell me if you guy can be of any help
<qasim> guys*
<TheSheep> qasim: just follow that link from ubottu
<TheSheep> qasim: it has all the explanations
<qasim> hmm
<qasim> the site doesnot have the solution of my problem
<TheSheep> qasim: it has detailed instructions on installing Oracle's Java, what else do you need?
<qasim> i downloaded tar file from oracle...it says i have to link the firefox plugins
<qasim> for that ..i need to open firefox directory
<qasim> which im unable to find
<TheSheep> qasim: I can't see anything about linking to firefox plugins in those instructions I gave you
<qasim> http://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#enable
<TheSheep> qasim: that's not the page that I gave you
<qasim> well its the page where from i have downloaded the tar file and trying to install it
<qasim> i have read that page ..it tells about some other installation procedure
<qasim> an im in the middle of installing java ..so i need to move ahead from where i am stuck
<TheSheep> qasim: we can help you with ubuntu instructions, if you follow them. If you insist on following Oracle's instructions and have problems with them, better contact Oracle support.
<TheSheep> qasim: because there is no way we can fix them
<qasim> hi
<GridCube> !hi | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<qasim> grid can you help in installing Java?
<qasim> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<GridCube> qasim, what you do exactly need of java?
<GridCube> what for i mean
<qasim> to run java applets
<qasim> i need jre or any vm
<qasim> preferably..jre
<GridCube> !openjdk
<GridCube> no, that doesnt work
<GridCube> well i dont know about java qasim but you could try this http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<qasim> hmm
<qasim> holstein is prolly away today..
<qasim> :(
<mahmoud__> How to enable mail service?
<qasim> which mail service?
<qasim> thunderbir?
<mahmoud__> Any SMTP
<mahmoud__> nothing is listening on Port 25
<qasim> hmm
<mahmoud__> I'm testing some Java code and I need a mail server running
<qasim> wait for holstein..
<qasim> can you help me in installing java?
<bazhang> qasim, you already got the link for that. read it
<qasim> bazhang i have spent an hour over the link
<qasim> and its not what i want
<bazhang> qasim, so say CLEARLY what you DO want
<GridCube> qasim, i've passed you a pretty extensive how to intall java
<GridCube> qasim, http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Oracle-Java-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<GridCube> if this doesnt help then go to a #java
<qasim> i downloaded java jre tar file from oracle's official site
<qasim> and did all what it asked me to do
<qasim> but im unable to get java plugin in my firefox
<mahmoud__> GridCube, any idea how to enable the mail service?
<Zelouille> mahmoud__, you probably need a smtp server. Like sendmail or postfix. But i can't help you more.
<GridCube> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> no that doesnt help
<bazhang> qasim, why do you need the oracle java for firefox. just use the open implementation
<qasim> iced tea?
<GridCube> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<GridCube> mahmoud__, ^
<mahmoud__> Thanks!
<qasim> i tried iced tea
<qasim> but it doesnot work properly
<bazhang> !work | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<qasim> certain button dont work in web browsers
<bazhang> which button, where
<qasim> buttons in java enabled webs
<bazhang> such as where.
<bazhang> give the url please
<qasim> in my uni account
<qasim> okay
<qasim> for that matter you need a login id
<qasim> let me fine some other site
<qasim> wait
<mahmoud__> GridCube, this keeps on showing up when I run apt-get install postfix
<mahmoud__> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mahmoud__> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mahmoud__> No other terminal instances in running.
<GridCube> mahmoud__, check that you dont have synaptic, USC, or that an updata of the apt lists is in process
<xmint9> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<mahmoud__> GridCube,  how to check for them?
<GridCube> they usually show up in top
<GridCube> but you should know if synaptic or usc are open
<GridCube> mahmoud__, if they are not, try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/102054/how-do-i-unlock-var-lib-apt-lists
<holstein> qasim: i like those wiki links.. those are usually what i refer to.. or just http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<phunyguy_t430s> 'ellos
<Andy> hi for all ! Szep jo estet mindenkinek !
<phunyguy_t430s> can anyone help me confirm bug 1089744 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1089744 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu doesn't pull required dependencies for anything using "Online Accounts"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089744
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: o/
<phunyguy_t430s> heya
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: you have xubuntu 32bit? 12.10?
<phunyguy_t430s> 64 bit
<phunyguy_t430s> 12.10
<holstein> hmmm... thats going to be more challenging.. maybe i try the 32
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm sure the same thing will happen
<phunyguy_t430s> I'm curious to try in on Lubuntu as well
<phunyguy_t430s> probably load up a VM
<phunyguy_t430s> hmmm, it seems there is an issue with the included "Blackbird" theme as well.
<phunyguy_t430s> with QT apps
<phunyguy_t430s> most of the theme colors work, but there are several areas with white on light gray text.
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, http://i.imgur.com/viyk2.png - Lubuntu in a VM with the same symptoms.
<phunyguy_t430s> that is just clicking gwibber in the menu after installing it.
<phunyguy_t430s> brings up the main gwibber menu and the control center with the applet missing
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i think that was was being implied last nite though.. that its not a xubuntu specific thing, but something with gwibber
<phunyguy_t430s> right, but I think there is a twist there.
<phunyguy_t430s> in other words, it works ONLY in Ubuntu
<phunyguy_t430s> because it was made that way by Canonical.
<phunyguy_t430s> If I go on Gentoo, and install Gwibber, which I have, it will provide the original way for adding accounts.
<phunyguy_t430s> Canonical put in their own little "twist" to provide online account system integratoin.
<phunyguy_t430s> which breaks other *ubuntu distros
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: you can always install gwibber from somewhere else.. thats what i would try
<holstein> if you feel the repackageing is breaking it, remove it from the equation and test
<phunyguy_t430s> hmm.... as in compile from source?
<holstein> sure.. or whatever it says at gwibber...
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, weird, http://gwibber.com/
<phunyguy_t430s> 2.30 is latest there....
<phunyguy_t430s> nm/ newest is in the source
<phunyguy_t430s> it almost seems like Ubuntu took over development completely
<holstein> could be
<qasim_> hmm
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, if I don't want to mess with my original system I would use the --prefix option with ./configure, and do something like put it in a different folder, right?
<phunyguy_t430s> trying to dig back from previous compiles
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: tbh.. im not sure.. i would hate to answer that and be wrong
<holstein> i have use checkinstall
<phunyguy_t430s> I'll try anyway
<phunyguy_t430s> just map it to a subfolder in ~ to try it out
<phunyguy_t430s> and not need sudo to make install
<phunyguy_t430s> the plot thickens
<phunyguy_t430s> one of the deps when configuring is coming up as "Unity"
<holstein> hmmm....
<phunyguy_t430s> (straight from gwibber.com)
<phunyguy_t430s> seems it is a configurable option
<phunyguy_t430s> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430231/
<phunyguy_t430s> --disable-unity to stop using that.  My guess is on the non-unity side of the distros, a version compiled without Unity needs to be made available.
<holstein> well, you need/want it
<holstein> i wouldnt say it needs to be available necessarily since i dont think xubuntu or lubuntu are insterested in shipping it
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: in a short term, you could have a PPA... or maybe talk a few folks into helping with a PPA
<phunyguy_t430s> hrrmm
<phunyguy_t430s> I wish I knew the first thing about that aspect of it, because I would do it in a heartbeat
<holstein> yeah.. i dont know much more about it either... i just know its a relatively easy way to add functionality
<phunyguy_t430s> that option didnt change a thing
<phunyguy_t430s> ugh...
<phunyguy_t430s> must not be what I thought it was
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i think knome was right when suggesting asking someone up at gwibber... just to be sure about the options before getting into 30 hours of simplifying your social media experience :)
<phunyguy_t430s> aint that the truth
<phunyguy_t430s> I'll jump on gimpnet
<phunyguy_t430s> found this as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/1088045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1088045 in Gwibber "Preferences show system setting panel" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: you sure you dont wnat to try http://www.tweetdeck.com/ ?
<phunyguy_t430s> well it's not about that for me anymore now... lol
<phunyguy_t430s> I found an issue and I can't leave it alone
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: i have been there before...
<phunyguy_t430s> I wonder if I can grab older source.
<holstein> phunyguy_t430s: sure... maybe even the .deb from 12.04.. though i would be cautious
<phunyguy_t430s> I just wanna help make it work for everyone, tbh
<holstein> well, before you get too far on that boat, not many xubntu or lubuntu users are using it
<phunyguy_t430s> well it compiles fairly easily
<phunyguy_t430s> 3.4 would probably be just as easy
<phunyguy_t430s> then I can apt-get purge, and install from source
<holstein> i like it... you can at least post on that bug that this resolves the issue.. get a bit more information available
<phunyguy_t430s> ok.
<phunyguy_t430s> eeek,  that didnt work.  gwibber-accounts crashed
<holstein> hmmm... probably explains why its gone though
<holstein> incompatibility?
<phunyguy_t430s> may have to do with my 3.6 install still sitting in /usr/local
<phunyguy_t430s> i changed the prefix for 3.4 to install directly to /usr
<phunyguy_t430s> it's probably all jacked up now.  :)
<phunyguy_t430s> how does one remove a manually compiled and installed component?
<phunyguy_t430s> ill try it on the lubuntu VM
<phunyguy_t430s> see if the same thing happens
<holstein> i use checkinstall these days so i can sudo apt-get remove it
<phunyguy_t430s> well ya live and learn.  ":)
<phunyguy_t430s> err -"
<Inoki> Guys, is there a big difference between Ubuntu Studio and Xubuntu?
<holstein> Inoki: sure.. the default applications installed
<holstein> the size of the iso...
<holstein> the look and feel
<ochosi> holstein: look and feel is different? i thought -studio uses our theme as well
<holstein> ochosi: i only know i load them up and they look and feel differnt.. not identical
<ochosi> a-ha
<ochosi> well that's very non-specific, but fine :)
<holstein> different wallpaper - look ...nautilus instead of thunar - feel
<phunyguy_t430s> hmm, yeah I gotta reinstall that VM I think.  I did an apt-get purge gwibber, and it was still there.  Even after compiling, and then running from the app menu, it was coming up as 3.6 vs 3.4.2, so there are obviously remnants.
<w30> does anybody know how to keep desktop icons from jumping around on every logon in xfce4?
<ochosi> w30: if you mean fixing them in one place, i don't think you can change the sort-style yet
<ochosi> but personally i never use icons on the desktop
<w30> ochosi, I download everything to the desktop then send it off to a directory from there.
<ochosi> xfdesktop is one of the more neglected components of xfce
<w30> ochosi, well, better xfdesktop than gnome3 in my humble opinion
<ochosi> :)
<ochosi> you can also browse your desktop with thunar ;)
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, that's the problem.  Incompatibility with 3.4.2
<phunyguy_t430s> probably the same issue as the indicator envelope thingy
<tyler_d> my home directory is encrypted, I would like to reverse that as my login time takes appx 30 - 45 seconds after putting in my password, how is this accomplished?
<rafael_m> boa noite
<rafael_m> gostaria de pedir ajuda no xubuntu para desabilitar minha placa offboard e apenas deixar instalado a da intel
<phunyguy_t430s> !es | rafael_m
<ubottu> rafael_m: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<rafael_m> ubottu: compreendo
<rafael_m> I would turn off my video card and leave only dedicated board integrated with the i5 processor
<rafael_m> ?
<rafael_m> vgaswitcheroo, i could not do with xubuntu
<rafael_m> disable ati video card and leave only the video card integrated intel core i5
<rafael_m> ?
#xubuntu 2012-12-14
<nonuby> on gui shutdown I want to run a VBoxManage command, whats the most idiomatic way to handle this?
<holstein> nonuby: i would probably just make a shortcut that i hit... a script that does what i want
<ManiacTwister> Are there any plans on fixing the indicator messages in 12.10 by the xubuntu team and if not are there any known third-party projects for this in which i could participate?
<ManiacTwister> At the moment i'm using the precise packages but ist annoying that i can't update thunderbird...
<holstein> ManiacTwister: i would look for bugs and elaborate as to what needs "fixed".. make sure its something that is broken and not just something you prefer working another way
<holstein> i know personally, the way i "fix" them is to remove them.. but im assuming you are looking for thuderbird integration?..
<ManiacTwister> At the moment it won't work in any way because the indicator messages in the ubuntu repos is for gtk3 and xfce is gtk2.. So in my eyes it would be enough to put the precise packages in the official repo (maybe with an xfce- prefix)..
<holstein> ManiacTwister: sound like a plan.. you have a bug for it?
<holstein> ManiacTwister: i would join the dev channel and list and see if you can catch someone like knome and see what up with it
<holstein> ManiacTwister: usually, when its something that seems easy, its not happening because of some conflict.. and i think most of the users dont use it anyway
<holstein> it wouldnt be something "top priority".. but that doesnt mean it wont happen... or it shouldnt
<ManiacTwister> I don't know if there are any open bug reports yet. The last think i remember where the "Known Bug" in the release notes of 12.10
<ManiacTwister> *thing
<baizon> ehh
<grumbel> My notification area just disappeared from the panel, how can I get it back?
<grumbel> And is the notification area something different then the systray?
<GridCube> grumbel, add a new item to the panel called "plugin indicator"
<grumbel> GridCube: thanks, that fixed it
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I am wanting to create a custom LiveCD based on the xubuntu distro. Is there a good guide for that?
<GridCube> !custom
<GridCube> !customcd
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GridCube> lwizardl, ^
<lwizardl> cool thanks
<lwizardl> going to start reading now
<lwizardl> sorry got disconnected
<lwizardl> other question I have is. is there any way to always force mounting of drives even if not shutdown correctly? as either Read-Only or Write-Access?
<GridCube> !fstab | lwizardl
<ubottu> lwizardl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<GridCube> add the "force," flag for that drive
<GridCube> or errors=remount-ro
<lwizardl> GridCube, it will be the custom LIveCD that i am lokoing to use it on. What i want to do is create a LiveCD with a FTP server configured by default. To be used for file recovery from systems. For example if someone brings over a Windows machine that they want to have the OS reinstalled but wants to keep their files. Use this LiveCD, transfer files from machine, reinstall OS, transfer them back
<lwizardl> and the "errors=remount-ro" would be for mounting as read-only ?
<GridCube> yes
<lwizardl> k
<xubuntu539> test
<holstein> yup.. its working xubuntu539
<xubuntu539> hello
<xubuntu539> it is
<xubuntu539> I wanted to ask whether there is any way to add  Firefox to the panel? The upper default panel(deskbar?)
<xubuntu539> Is such a plugin available or something?
<xubuntu539> It would be nice to have it there for quick access.
<holstein> xubuntu539: you should be able to just drag and drop
<holstein> xubuntu539: i usually suggest making an extra panel, or a new user and test.. and just try things... learn.. break.. ask
<xubuntu539> Done.
<xubuntu539> Yeah, I am currently hoping distros and chosing what's best and JUST WORKS!
<xubuntu539> Loving Xubuntu!
<holstein> enjoy!
<xubuntu539> However what I don't like is that I'd have to reinstall each new release.
<xubuntu539> every 6 months or so.
<holstein> xubuntu539: you never *have* to do anything
<holstein> xubuntu539: 12.04 is supported for 5 years.. you can run that for 5 years.. or 2 years, til the next LTS
<holstein> xubuntu539: or, just use 12.10 for the 18months its supported
<holstein> you can choose to upgrade or reinstall to get the latest version
<xubuntu539> I am not very experienced with this but if I am using the 12.04 LTS and a new version gets released, 12.10 for example, to upgrade, would I lose my files and stuff?
<xubuntu539> Or would the upgrade go smoothly as if it was a rolling release?
<xubuntu539> Without risking to lose my files, configurations and all other stuff.
<holstein> xubuntu539: if you dont have your stuff backed up, you *will* lose it.. all hard drives fail, its jus a matter of when
<holstein> just*
<holstein> xubuntu539: what do i do? properly backup and when i reinstall, it takes about 20 minutes maybe... i also run the LTS where its "mission critical"
<holstein> xubuntu539: there is never any risk when you are properly backed up
<xubuntu539> Yes but that's another issue.
<xubuntu539> Does one lose files, configurations, preferences etc when upgrading from LTS to a newer distro version?
<knome> xubuntu539, backuping is highly recommended. if you don't you have the risk of losing, but you
<holstein> xubuntu539: if you dont have it properly backed up.. yes
<knome> ...shouldn't
<xubuntu539> BETTER PUT IT ON THE CLOUD THEN
<holstein> xubuntu539: there are plenty of backup utilites.. http://backintime.le-web.org/ for example.. you can use ubuntuone . you can put your things on a seperate disc
<holstein> xubuntu539: the /home directory is what should have your config
<xubuntu539> all right, speaking of safe back ups, I have 1 Western Digital 500Gb My passport.
<xubuntu539> What would you guys suggest to use as a filesystem? Will be using it only with GNU slash Linux.
<xubuntu539> What is the safest filesystem and recommended
<holstein> xubuntu539: the one the installer suggests.. ext4 usually these days
<xubuntu539> Also, another BIG issue for me. How do I SAFELY remove external harddisks/USB flashsticks when using Xubuntu?
<xubuntu539> Or any other distro for that matter.
<GridCube> xubuntu539, right clic on the icon on the desktop and choose umount, or in thunar click on the extract symbol, or right clic umount
<xubuntu539> Yes but just with umount the WD My Passport still keeps spinning and the LED stays on, which I think is not safe to remove it then.
<GridCube> if it says "its safe to remove the device now" its done
<holstein> xubuntu539: then leave it in.. and shutdown the machine.. what do i do? unmount and remove
<GridCube> if its not it will say "there is data to be written in the device, please wait" or something similar
<GridCube> i usually just wait for it to stop blinking
<xubuntu539> holstein: having to shutdown everytime I connect my WD is annoying.
<GridCube> xubuntu539, again, you dont have to
<holstein> xubuntu539: i dont.. but if you feel it is unsafe...
<GridCube> ^^^
<xubuntu539> holstein: but if it keeps spinning and LED on still after umount command, it isn't safe, no?
<holstein> xubuntu539: i can only say what i do with my older WB500gb usb drive.. i do as GridCube suggested.. and i unplug it after unmounting
<xubuntu539> holstein: does it keep doing noise, spinning and LED on still after umount even for you?
<GridCube> xubuntu539, it usually does, even if you use windows it usually does
<holstein> xubuntu539: sometimes.. depends on the machine i find.. i still unplug it
<xubuntu539> I feel like I am getting trolled
<holstein> xubuntu539: ? i dont mean to imply that at all
<holstein> xubuntu539: i am just saying, i unplug my drive after unmounting.. if you feel that is unsafe, i am not going to say "i guarantee you nothing will happen to your drive"
<holstein> things happen to drives... they all die.. what do i do? i unmount and remove
<holstein> what do i suggest you do? whatever makes you feel comfortable
<Zelouille> xubuntu539, a friend has just lost three hard drives some weeks ago. Same brand as yours. So, yeah, always make backups :)
<overtone> question: i'm running dual boot windows vista and xubuntu. my xubuntu partition is almost full, but windows says there's no space left to expand it. is there another way to expand it?
<overtone> related question: do all files saved to xubuntu take up space on the xubuntu partition, or is it just the apps?
<holstein> overtone: you might be able to change the sizes of the partitions with gparted.. from a live CD... but i would have data backed up and try to find a work around and just do it more appropriately next time you need to reinstall the OS's
<holstein> overtone: you can make a "data" partition that could be common to both... that xubuntu could use, that would not take up space on the OS partition
<holstein> that partition could be an external USB drive or an internal sd card
<overtone> holstein: that appears to be the case already, because i can access windows files from xubuntu (?)
<holstein> sure.. and the other way around if you implement that in windows
<overtone> ok thanks
<overtone> holstein: how often are you on here?
<overtone> you helped me last time
<holstein> overtone: as much as possible.. im logged in always
<overtone> when i was trying to install a wireless driver because i was bored at a hotel lol
<overtone> nice, do you have a day job?
<holstein> oh yeah.. i remember.. cheers!
<holstein> yup.. im a musician
<overtone> what instrument?
<holstein> upright bass.. but we should go to the offtopic channel
<knome> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<knome> holstein, :)
<overtone> ah gotcha
<overtone> very nice, just curious
<Zelouille> Hey guys. On Xubuntu 12.04 : When i check "Use startup notification" on my launchers, the windows don't take focus automatically. It seems i'm not the only one to experience that, but i don't find much information about (only one xfce bug report which may be related).
<holstein> Zelouille: you see a bug report for it? i havent tried it personally, so i have no experience, but link up a bug # if you find one
<Zelouille> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4796 It's not directly my bug, but they talk about "startup notification" in the lasts comments.
<Zelouille> In my settings : "prevent focus stealing" is OFF, and "focus new windows" is ON.
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 4796 in General ""New window focus" setting is not appropriate" [Normal,New]
<holstein> Zelouille: not sure where to send you.. i have seen focus issues...i would make an ubuntu bug, and try and follow it.. get others to get on board with it. confirm it and whatever else needs be done
<Zelouille> holstein: ok. Do you think i should post in Xfce irc/forum/bugtracker too ?
<holstein> Zelouille: i dont think that is inappropriate
<holstein> Zelouille: definitely asking in the IRC is OK... or on the forum, i say
<Zelouille> holstein: ok, i'm gonna do that, thanks for your time. I was not sure if this bug was related to xfce.
<RomulusDaniel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1440586/
<RomulusDaniel> i have this problem can anyone help?
<RomulusDaniel> after installing from usb
<knome> RomulusDaniel, it looks like you don't have a pae kernel. did you try to install 12.10
<RomulusDaniel> yes
<knome> you'll need 12.04 for a non-pae cpu
<RomulusDaniel> ok thx
<jk_> RomulusDaniel, what version? 12.19 32-bit requires PAE support in the CPU and older CPUs don't have it.
<RomulusDaniel> you were very helpfull
<RomulusDaniel> thx
<RomulusDaniel> what Ubuntu version should i install on an ibm thinkpad r50e laptop ?
<RomulusDaniel> i tried ubuntu 12.04.1 LTE but it still have problems because it has an non PAE support
<RomulusDaniel> this cpu doesn't support pae
<RomulusDaniel> anyone there?
<RomulusDaniel> :)
#xubuntu 2012-12-15
<ball> Is there a binary package for the Java Run-time Engine?
<ball> (and browser plug-ins)?
<ball> s/Engine/Environment/
<kimkam120> Quick summary of situation- Installed Xubuntu on laptop, never used it before, or any linux distro for that matter. No idea how to work terminal and what not. Need to know some basic things to download. Thanks in advance <3
<moetuned> kimkam120:  some codecs might be handy, it depends on what you want to do
<holstein> kimkam120: never used the laptop before? or xubntu?
<moetuned> !info xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> xubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Xubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 57 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<kimkam120> xbuntu, I have had the laptop for a while collecting dust..got bored
<kimkam120> I just plan on doing basic things, youtube, browsing, music, watching videos (possible mp4? if that needs an extra codec) and I got minecraft to work..not sure how.
<holstein> kimkam120: i would just start doing things, and ask when you have a question
<kimkam120> Alright, I had a question about irc clients, is it possible to have it like built into my background?..I saw some screenshots of something like that..or something.
<holstein> kimkam120: in opensource, anything is technically possible
<kimkam120> But how does one do something like that?..Im confus
<holstein> kimkam120: i would run something like irssi in a terminal over the desktop
<kimkam120> Let me guess, instructions not included?
<holstein> kimkam120: everything is included.. but there are a lot of instructions
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/239421 is one screen for example.. one desktop
<holstein> i dont feel like i need it as my wallpaper... since i have a desktop devoted to it
<kimkam120> So..when I go to download irssi. Full of what, .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<holstein> kimkam120: sudo apt-get install irssi
<holstein> kimkam120: or search the software center
<kimkam120> oh wow..got it run in the little terminal window..nice..sorry you have to deal with this level of stupidity. Thanks though xD thats all really
<phunyguy_t430s> holstein, I am stuck with the Gwibber thing for a little while, I guess.  I got 3.4.2 compiled in a fresh environment, and gwibber-accounts still crashed.  Must be an incompatibility.  I tried out TweetDeck, and hated it, lol.  I hate that it can just run in the background as a service that I can interact with.  I would rather just do without for now.
<phunyguy_t430s> can't just run in the background****
<neibu> Can I get some advice on switching Ubuntu distros? I have been using Ubuntu for about a year now and I don't understand the difference between all the different types? Is it just interface or is there more to it?
<neibu> I have looked at some things online and from what I gather xubuntu looks different and the system runs faster than KDE, Unity, and Gnome.
<neibu> Many things say xubuntu is great for old systems but what is the appeal for people on new systems? If anyone has advice it would be appreciated.
<DJJeff> im running Ubuntu 12.10 got rid of Unity and install Xfce its great I love it even installed a windows 7 theme *sigh* I need ideas on how I can get my Windows Live Mail emails off my Windows 7 HDD over to my new XUbuntu HDD
<baizon> ou hes gone already
<xubuntu210> Bonjour
<mahmoud__> How to control the applications that run on startup?
<baizon> mahmoud__: session and startup
<baizon> mahmoud__: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/preferences
<mahmoud__> baizon, so there are some applicatons that run, although they're not specified to start
<baizon> mahmoud__: then try BUM
<mahmoud__> baizon, sorry what is BUM?
<baizon> mahmoud__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/boot-up-manager-bum-graphical-runlevel-editor.html
<mahmoud__> baizon, but I'm trying to figure out what could the problem me?
<mahmoud__> I be*
<baizon> mahmoud__: you got a program that is autostarting
<baizon> but not in the userlevel
<baizon> but in the system
<baizon> that program makes it possible to check and disable this applications
<mahmoud__> ok will try with BUM
<mahmoud__> It still doesn't show them
<mahmoud__> baizon, the applications are not shown in BUM either
<baizon> mahmoud__: what application do you mean?
<mahmoud__> baizon, eclipse , the PDF Document Viewer and the file manager.
<baizon> they are starting on boot?
<mahmoud__> yeah
<mahmoud__> and also a terminal session. baizon
<baizon> mahmoud__: Menu >> Setting >> Sessions and Startup
<baizon> In the General Tab:
<baizon> untick "Automatically Save Session on Log out"
<baizon> untick "Prompt on Log Out" might also apply in your case.
<baizon> is it marked?
<mahmoud__> Prompt on log out is marked.
<mahmoud__> but Automatically save.. no
<mahmoud__> should I clear saved sessions?
<baizon> i think so
<baizon> you need to clear this $HOME/.cache/sessions/xfce4-session-*
<mahmoud__> baizon, alright
<baizon> but in a failsafe session
<baizon> i would recommend
<mahmoud__> failsafe session?
<mahmoud__> baizon?
<baizon> log in as root or from a live session
<mahmoud__> ok
<Catbuntu> hello
<Nemix> hello
<Nemix> would some help me install a wlan driver for asus wl-138g v2 on xubuntu?
<Nemix> someone*
<Nemix> i cant follow this thing... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1649426
<nyuszika7h> ^close
<nyuszika7h> oops
<qasim> hi
<GridCube> hello qasim did you got your java running already?
<mazda01> how can you make it so when I delete a file in thunar it just deletes it instead of putting it in the trash?
<baizon> mazda01: shift + del
<duffy> Just loaded 12.10 on two systems. Very impressed and like the simple easy to use interface compared to ubunutu and kubuntu.
<mazda01> baizon, thanks!
<baizon> duffy: nice to hear :)
<duffy> Kudos to everyone involved in its development
<mazda01> i too switched from ubuntu 10.04.4 to xubuntu 12.04, like it a lot. I was sort of familiar due to Mythbuntu being based on XFCE
<mazda01> baizon, is there a way to add commands/scripts to the context menu in thunar?
<baizon> mazda01: yes
<mazda01> baizon, like if I want to extract a rar set if I right click on a .rar file
<Catbuntu> Oh it's lovely duffy.
<Catbuntu> And the better thing about it is that you can customize XFCE a lot.
<Catbuntu> You can make it look like GNOME 2, like a Mac...
<baizon> mazda01: do you have the unrar package?
<baizon> mazda01: http://foo-projects.org/~benny/projects/thunar-archive-plugin/
<mazda01> baizon, I just noticed that the extract here and extract to are there now. LOL
<baizon> ok :)
<duffy> I agree. Use to use ubuntu and kubuntu but the desktops on those two distros have become an unattractive mess in my opinion
<mazda01> baizon, how do I get media mounts to show on the left side of thunar? also, on the desktop?
<baizon> mazda01: it should appear automatically when mounted
<mazda01> baizon, the media mounts are both smb shares and nfs shares. currently only a locally plugged in usb drive is showing on the left in thunar and an icon on the desktop
<mazda01> baizon, it doesn't for the smb shares and the nfs shares
<baizon> mazda01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<baizon> mazda01: and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1111354
<mazda01> baizon, where is the default action stored for links? chromium is my default browser but for some reason it didn't know I wanted to open a link with chromium and when I typed in chromium that's not the right command so now it fails when I click on links
<baizon> mazda01: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<mazda01> baizon, if I right click on the link and click open link it browser, it says failed to execute child process chromium
<baizon> mazda01: which one?
<mazda01> baizon, all links
<mazda01> baizon, i am in the preferred apps thing but my only choices are firefox or debian sensible browser
<baizon> mazda01: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143221/how-to-set-up-google-chrome-as-default-browser-in-xubuntu
<mazda01> baizon, ok, the command was chromium-browser that was why
<baizon> ou well :)
<mazda01> baizon, i have nfs setup correctly BUT the media mounts don't show on the desktop or the left side pane within thunar
<mazda01> baizon, despite shares being mounted within media, they don't show in the left pane. https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-K2iH_iHn4lQ/UMy5rzCIhoI/AAAAAAAAAtk/Z0VJH-OzZTc/s993/Screenshot%2520-%252012152012%2520-%252011%253A55%253A35%2520AM.png
<mazda01> baizon, oh, it's just a matter of dragging folders to the left pane to add more shortcuts
<bullgard4> My file clock.desktop incldes a line »X-XFCE-Module=clock«. What does "X-XFCE-Module" mean?
<xubuntu704> hello, i've got a question: i have a notebook HP and it warm so much then i need a new Distribution of Linux "lighter" than Ubuntu or Debian... Xubuntu or Lubuntu? :)
<baizon> xubuntu704: try both :)
<xubuntu704> i try both but i have not idea what i should to choose..
<baizon> Lubuntu was to basic for me
<baizon> not enough features
<mazda01> having pulseaudio issues. anyone help please?
<Elouin_> whats your problem?
<mazda01> Elouin_, i fiddled with something and now I have no sound at all.
<Elouin_> mazda01, ok, thats strange. rebootet already?^^
<mazda01> Elouin_, yes, just rebooted
<mazda01> Elouin_, checked alsamixer and all are not muted and turned up
<Elouin_> mazda01, you also checked the pulseaudio tool? and if it is set on the right hardware?
<well_laid_lawn> might help to mention what you fiddled with...
<Elouin_> that would have been my next question...
<mazda01> Elouin_, ok, i got sound back again BUT i can't get any feedback from my MIC
<Elouin_> mazda01, so, what have you fiddled with and is mic on the right hardware devise?
<mazda01> Elouin_, i was fiddling with loopback devices to try to stream both game audio and mic input but have since rebooted
<mazda01> how do I tell if mic is on the right hardware device?
<Elouin_> just lookup the pulseaudiosettings on wich hardware device input is set...
<mazda01> Elouin_, Input Devices is set to Mic
<mazda01> Elouin_, Microphone
<Elouin_> mazda01, under the port option you can change wich audio plug he is using...
<Elouin_> mazda01, or do you have just one?
<mazda01> Elouin_, port option? I only have 1 mic plug in my computer
<mazda01> I have a VT8237A/VT8251 HDA onboard sound card
<Elouin_> mazda01, when you press alt+F3 and type in pulseaudio there should appear the settings appliucation and there you can chosse the port for that.
<mazda01> Elouin_, alt-f3 brings up nothing. alt-f2 brings up dialog box to enter command but when I enter pulseaudio nothing happens
<rhin0> can't figure out why my ssh setup .. have used ssh-keygen -- ssh-copy-id then ssh-addpass (after clearing down .ssh on both client and server) .. it's suddenly started asking for password the login password not the passphrase .. that's never happened before
<Elouin_> mazda01, wich xubuntu version are you using?
<RomulusDaniel> does anyone knows about pae and how to install new versions of ubuntu on old ibm thinkpad r50e?
<mazda01> Elouin_, 12.04
<RomulusDaniel> no one knows anything about pae
<rhin0> anyone know why my ssh now doesn't work with passphrase (asking for basic password)
<xubuntu963> did your public key get deleted from authorized users?
<rhin0> i clear everything down and start again
<Elouin_> mazda01, hmm ok.
<rhin0> no its still there
<mazda01> I can't believe it's so hard to record from an analog mic
<xubuntu963> if ssh can't find matching public/private key pair, it asks for a password
<Elouin_> mazda01, you checked your mic with the normal audiorecorder?
<torax> rhin0: what does ssh-addpass do?
<rhin0> accepts it
<rhin0> this was always working
<rhin0> can't figure it
<torax> I have never done ssh-addpass
<rhin0> i mean I dont need this hell
<rhin0> im going to re-install
<rhin0> somethings gone wrong :I can't fix -- will re-install server
<Jacksoft> hi all
<xubuntu475> Hello.
<Jacksoft> I have a problem installing xubuntu 12.10 32bit
<Jacksoft> well, I put the disc in and it load at infinite :|
<Jacksoft> the machine is very old
<well_laid_lawn> does it have enough memory?
<Jacksoft> 256mb ram
<Jacksoft> 1,4ghz and 120gb hdd
<well_laid_lawn> it'll be slow but it should load. have you checked the cd?
<Jacksoft> uhm nope
<Jacksoft> how?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jacksoft> I have freshly burned
<Jacksoft> ah
<Jacksoft> I'll check
<xubuntu475> Hi all, I'm trying to figure out how to change my keyring password under Xubuntu 12.10, I can't find any settings app for it.
<well_laid_lawn> does xubuntu do anything with a keyring password?
<xubuntu475> Apparently... I got a message about it not being the same as my login password.
<Jacksoft> this is the iso hash BD87BE6626EFA4EBF7678F5E2C942B57
<xubuntu475> Anyone? Does Xubuntu not have an application to change the keyring password?
<Jacksoft> uhm, if I try with the 12.04?
<Jacksoft> maybe is a little lighter
<Jacksoft> :o
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu475: try installing seahorse
<well_laid_lawn> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.91-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 472 kB, installed size 2152 kB
<xubuntu475> Thanks, well_laid_lawn, that seems to be what I need!
<Jacksoft> wich are the differencies from the desktop and the alternate on the 12.04?
<CrazyZurfer> hi
<CrazyZurfer> how can I get unmuted from #ubuntu?
<CrazyZurfer> I've been muted for days?
<CrazyZurfer> I was just checking the spam bot :/
<Myrtti> join #ubuntu-ops and ask what's up.
<CrazyZurfer> thanks
<CrazyZurfer> all ubuntu 12.04 programs should work on ubuntu 12.10?
<mahmoud__> VLC always skips the last two seconds of any video I play. the file types I used are .mov and .wmv
<mahmoud__> anyone faced similar issues before? What possibly could be the problem?
<Noskcaj> mahmoud__, only vlc?
<mahmoud__> Noskcaj, yeah
<mahmoud__> Noskcaj, oh also Parole
#xubuntu 2012-12-16
<xubuntu375> Hi. I'm currently using a fresh Xubuntu 12.04 installation. I'm using the "Places" applet for the panel but for some reason the "Recent Documents" menu item there always stays empty?
<Chad__> Right click the applet, select properties, then check "Show recent documents"
<xubuntu375> It's checked. The thing is the menu item "Recent Documents" is there in the applet but when I open any files they don't get listed.
<Chad__> Do the files still exist?
<xubuntu375> yes.
<xubuntu375> I've also just realized the file .local/share/recently
<xubuntu375> ups, sorry, typed too fast.
<xubuntu375> I've also just realized the file .local/share/recently-used.xbel isn't updated when opening files.
<xubuntu375> my user account got read and write access to it.
<Chad__> Hmm. Maybe delete the file and see if it repopulates. I honestly don't know.
<xubuntu375> already tried that - didn't help. anyway thank's for your time.
<Chad__> Sorry I couldn't be of more help. I'll keep looking for something.
<Zelouille> Does someone use a netbook or keyboard without CapsLock LED ? What i found are applets for gnome-panel.
<drc> Maybe you're looking for this?  http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-kbdleds-plugin
<rhin0> Zelouille: I found the solution for that
<rhin0> the best one
<rhin0> brb
<rhin0> will fetch the link
<rhin0> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/indicator-keylock-displays-keyboard.html
<rhin0> essentially: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tsbarnes/indicator-keylock && sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install indicator-keylock
<rhin0> gives you a nice caps lock applet
<rhin0> sudo apt-get install indicator-keylock
<rhin0> its on that url anyway
<rhin0> thats for xfce4 .. caps lock indicator applet
<Zelouille> rhin0: isn't that for gnome-panel ? (I use xfce4-panel)
<rhin0> i have it installed on xfce4 - that works on xubuntu 10.04 here
<Zelouille> rhin0: also, it's not very clear... Do you have to clic on the applet to see the state of the... "LEDs" ?
<rhin0> its clear
<rhin0> im not sure - if it has scroll lock
<rhin0> num lock
<rhin0> caps lock was all I needed
<Zelouille> mmh.. ok, it display the Caps lock all the time, and if you click on it, you see the state of the others locks, right ?
<rhin0> i dont know - not on that machine
<rhin0> try it .. apt-get remove will remove
<rhin0> install installl (etc) the commands are on the url
<Zelouille> i'm gonna test that in virtualbox.
<Zelouille> yup thanks :)
<rhin0> np
<Zelouille> for now i have loosy hacked a script that pop up notification when you press CapsLock or NumLock... It worked great on another computer, but not really on this one.
<rhin0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867007  I addressed it here a while back
<rhin0> thats where I got the url above from
<rhin0> theres another solution there too
<Zelouille> oh right, the first link is an indicator, not an applet, so it works on xfce. Cool :)
<Zelouille> It behaves a bit strangely on the VM (i had to hold CapsLock to si the "CapsLock on"). But i think it's because Virtual box.
<Zelouille> rhin0: works great on the netbook. Thanks for your help.
<MrDyne> Is there a free Cpanel like web interface for ubuntu that can deal with e-mail, dns, ftp, lamp, domains, etc.
<Fudge> maybe webmin
<john> hi folks
<john> I am an intermediate xubuntu user...came here to ask a GNOME Do question...
<john> anyone here somewhat knowledable about GNOME Do?
<qasim> hi
<qasim> does anyone know how to access  a shared folder over a LAN via xubuntu?
<jlx> mkays this seems to wokr at least lol
<jlx> a question binding keys to multiple mouse buttons how  and working  solution in the passt there was btnx but now all i find is crashing software
<kondi> !help newly installed fonts not working.
<ubottu> kondi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kondi> I have installed all of the lohit fonts through software center
<kondi> none of them work
<kondi> Xubuntu 12.10
<ochosi> kondi: in what application are you planning on using them?
<ochosi> and more importantly: did you reload your session or restart the application
<kondi> I want to use these fonts with abiword
<kondi> I also regenerated cache files
<Qasim> how to access computers on my LAM?
<narwhal> Could anyone tell me how to use this .run file to install TeamSpeak 3, all that happens is it opens a word document upon opening...
<Qasim> LAN
<kondi> ochosi: the fonts' name doesn't appear in Character Map
<ochosi> kondi: and abiword also doesn't show them after a restart?
<kondi> wait
<kondi> it does appear in Character Map
<kondi> appears in abiword too. But they don't work
<Qasim> how to access LAN computers and shared folders through xubuntu..please help
<qasim_> hello
<kondi> ochosi: anything I can do?
<qasim_> solve my lan problem ..lol
<ochosi> kondi: not sure, i'm not sure what "doesn't work" means in your context
<kondi> when I select some font, say lohit-gujarati, and I type I see latin script not gujarati
<kondi> qasim_: LMGTFY http://bit.ly/UyVaog, open the first link (seems similar to your problem)
<qasim_> i dont know how to connect with other computers on my LAN... its not like something doesnot work..i dont know how to make it work :(
<qasim_> olrite kondi
<qasim_> thanks kondi
<kondi|akf> no problem
<qasim_> i have read the link fully..it asks me to download (libapache2-mod-dnssd )... but i have checked  it is some thing related to advertisements or something
<qasim_> should i go ahead and download it?
<Catbuntu> huh...
<Catbuntu> On Xubuntu, even with Nvidia drivers, there's no Sync Vblank?
<Catbuntu> And when I see a YouTube flash video fullscreen it's blurry, it doesn't happen on Mint :S
<nyRednek> is there an app to use in xubuntu that works with qr codes to snap and go via webcam?
<baizon> nyRednek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22871/software-to-read-a-qr-code
<nyRednek> baizon: thanks
<baizon> nyRednek: np
<Zelouille> Catbuntu, you probably know it, but you may have to enable it in nvidia-settings (there are two "Sync to Vblank" checkbox).
<Catbuntu> I have it checked on nvidia-settings, at least one of them.
<Catbuntu> huh, where's the other Sync to vBlank checkbox?
<falcon> hi all
<Qasim_> is it fine to install samba 4..for files and folder sharin g over a network?
<Qasim_> samba|
<Qasim_> how to invoke ubottu?
<TheSheep> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Qasim_> thx
<TheSheep> you can also /msg it
<TheSheep> this way you don't spam the channel
<Qasim_> oh ok
<XATRIX> I guys, i have troubles with my system
<XATRIX> My cpu is running up to 100%
<XATRIX> Since i load the system up
<XATRIX> And i can't get rid of it
<XATRIX> I found that the process that cause the lag, is /bin/init that has pid of 1
<XATRIX> /sbin/init
<XATRIX> I don't know what to do with it
<XATRIX> Also if i do strace -p 1
<XATRIX> I receive tons of a : fsync(4)                                = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)
<XATRIX> Nothing else
<Catbuntu> hi
<Zelouille> Catbuntu, i've got one vsync checkbox under « X Server XVideo Settings » and the other under « OpenGL Settings »
<Catbuntu> I'll try it tomorrow :3
<Catbuntu> I'm on android now.
#xubuntu 2013-12-09
<conner_bw> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu on my laptop. Is there a way to get right+click working for the battery icon in the top panel? Right now right click does nothing. Kind of inconsistent with the other icons up there.
<Haggard> conner_bw: I'm using 12.04 on my laptop. Maybe you need to remove the notification item from the panel, restart, then re-add the notification.
<xubuntu180> hi yall
<xubuntu180> anyone there?
<shuvarek> Yes, but I am going to sleep
<xubuntu180> wait can i ask you  a question
<xubuntu180> or too late for that
<xubuntu180> just my luck
<cfhowlett> ask
<shuvarek> go
<xubuntu180> how do you resolve hibernation and suspension problems
<xubuntu180> like shutting down when hibernating suspending
<xubuntu180> is there another way to suspend and hibernate
<shuvarek> I am not the expert
<shuvarek> I just restart computer if I have any problem with suspend
<shuvarek> and do not even try hibernate
<xubuntu180> i am not picky ... i would like to hibernate OR suspend ... problem is, if I try either my computer shuts down
<xubuntu180> it is annoying to boot up every single time ... it would be convenientto be able to put the ocmptuer to sleep or hibernate
<shuvarek> no, for me it is too late to think about it, sorry, g-night
<dkee> First time install of UXbuntu.
<dkee> Is this the place for beginners?
<dkee> Am I just talking to myself?
<dkee> Nobody else is on this line?
<dkee> What are all the names on the right side of the screen window?
<dkee> Well, then I will go back to my install. L8r.
<hemangpatel> Hi
<puff> Hi, previously with ubuntu I could logout/switch users, allowing somebody else to use my machine without requiring me to shut down all programs and exit. I'm running xubuntu now and I don't see that option.
<cfhowlett> puff, not available via default configuration
<puff> Drat.  Thanks.
<cfhowlett> puff, I think it's installable, but I don't know how.
<samineru> Hi there, I believe during the guided installation of xubuntu, during the partition screen it will say that it has recognized an existing installlation and offers the ability to replace it. When doing this, it did not replace the existing installation as I expected, but wiped the whole disk including other partitions. Am I misremembering the prompt?
<bracame> Hi !  I'm a new xubuntu's user.
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu063> hello
<xubuntu063> can someone tell me where can i get tango for xubuntu linux
<xubuntu063>  can someone tell me where can i get tango for xubuntu linux
<well_laid_lawn> the icon sr=et tango ?
<well_laid_lawn> the icon set tango ?
<alphard> Hello all! Please forgive my being a n00b and all - I'm brand new to Linux (though very savvy with Windows), and am running into a weird issue when running (live USB, DVD, and after installing) Xubuntu on my HP Pavilion DV2700 laptop. The issue is this: there are weird lines (repeated horizontal lines of an opaque white to 100% transparency) on the screen, over everything else (all GUI). They do not appear when Xubuntu is loading and
<alphard> nor during POST, nor while using Windows 7 Ultimate at any time (I have it set to dual-boot). Do I have to jerry-rig the nVidia driver to work with Xubuntu, or is there something else going on?
<ziemowit_>  why my fresh installed xubuntu 13.10 doesn't show my eth0 card? when i installed previous versions of ubuntu it was always visible, and liveCD also saw this net card...
<anomaly> video card quit working.  so, I replaced it.  now x refuses to load properly.  how would I go about reconfiguring it to use the new card?
<EDinNY> Running saucy, and my display DIMS on the laptop when I plug IN my power cord...that is backwards
<Orioa> is anyone around that could help me
<puff> Orioa: Maybe, what's your question?
<Orioa> nm i figured it out
<mculp> when I first logged into a fresh install of xubuntu I got an upgrade window -- how can I get back to that window?
<mculp> upgrade window for 13.10 that is
<knome> mculp, run update-manager
<mculp> knome: hmm..this looks like package upgrades, there was a window for the 13.10 upgrade that I'm looking for
<knome> mculp, try 'update-manager -c'
<mculp> same thing
<knome> mculp, hmm... have you enabled update notices for normal releases in settings manager -> software & updates -> tab 'updates'
<ziemowit> hi, i have a problem with my 12.04LTS, i tried to install broadcom wlan drivers (from settings->additional drivers), and it crashed. now i don't have working broadcom wlan card, and i can't run any package manager... i always get the message that dpkg was interrupted, and to run dpkg --configure -a...
<knome> did you run it?
<ziemowit> But when i run this, there is segmentation fault during this
<ziemowit> i'll paste output now it freeze on this: http://pastebin.com/2XPB0YrN
<ziemowit> and my tty1 is spammed by communicates like this one: http://pastebin.com/KTEsJEAe
<xubuntu035> hey all
<xubuntu035> i'm installin xubuntu atm
<xubuntu035> and got glib assertion failed error
<xubuntu035> that's prob for opening firefix, isn't it?
<gustavdreis> oi
<gustavdreis> huehueuhe brbr
<gustavdreis> alguém ai?
<TheSheep> !pt | gustavdreis
<ubottu> gustavdreis: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu546> Hi every one
<xubuntu546> Does anyone knows if the media file preview is supported on Xubuntu 12.04?
<xubuntu546> in ubuntu 10.4 I put the curson over a song and it start playing
<xubuntu546> but I have not see that setting on xubuntu 12.04
<xubuntu424> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu424> i don't print with Canon 6000
<Khep> hello
<Unit193> Wow.
<xubuntu594> Hi guys, I wonder if anyone would be able to help me with a 'read-only filesystem' error? I get this a couple minutes after every boot, every time I run fsck it fixes a bunch of errors but they reappear again upon starting xubuntu 12.04 LTS. memtest86+ and gnome-disk-utility gave me green flags for the RAM and HDD.. so I basically just want to know where I should start troubleshooting next
<holstein> xubuntu594: i would run a test on the hard drive.. a long test, just to be sure
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105793/why-has-my-file-system-turned-read-only-after-updates has some suggestions for "read only" issues
<xubuntu594> holstein: thank you, what tool would you use to test the hard drive? smartmontools or similar?
<holstein> xubuntu594: i use gsmartcontrol from a live CD
<Unit193> Is hdt any good?  What HD brand?
<shade> hello
<xubuntu594> holstein: right, I'll do that so. I did run gnome-disk-utilities' extended SMART self-test (took about 40 mins) and it was fine, though.
<shade> i would like to know if xubuntu have localized installer and after instalation i would be able to use my country language
<holstein> xubuntu594: sure.. and it could be any number of things happend that cuase your installation to be corrupted, or the filesystem to be corrupted or damaged
<shade> i seen some moded verson of xubuntu and dunno if it would me any difrance to use those in place of orginal one
<holstein> xubuntu594: an interrupted upgrade, a force poweroff.. who know.. anyway, it could be that everything is "fixed" now, the filesystem for example.. and the drive is fine, but the installation is bad for some reason
<holstein> xubuntu594: i know for me, i have backups, so reinstallation is always an option
<holstein> shade: the "modern" version os xubuntu is the recent supported version.. 13.10
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<shade> holstein: and hows with localization?
<holstein> shade: the issue is, the quesiton will be, how is it with your *specific* location
<shade> i need to make grandpa type instalation, user friendly, localized and usable for someone who does not see difrance in windows and linux
<shade> holstein: polish
<holstein> shade: AFAIK, there is support for many locale's and languages
<holstein> shade: you should be able to select that at installation
<shade> cool
<Unit193> shade: In the installer, I see language selections on the first screen.  There was a guy that tried to get all the PL strings translated, I think that one is good but don't know for sure since I only know English.
<shade> Unit193: yea, there is somekind of project with translation, i think you are talking about this http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2012/10/31/xubuntu-mysi-remix-12-10pl/
<Unit193> Nope.
<shade> hmm
<shade> Unit193: looks like there is no mod for 13.10 atm
<holstein> shade: this is the *normal* instaler
<holstein> shade: no "mod" necessary
<holstein> shade: you download normal xubuntu, and select your language.. it'll load your language and try to communicate with you in that language as best it can, based on the translations that have been volunteered
<xubuntu594> holstein: yeah, thanks, I'm all backed up as well, hoping to avoid the reinstallation but it's looking increasingly likely!
<holstein> xubuntu594: usually takes me about 8 minutes..
<Ethan[]> hi. I just upgraded to 13.10. the upgrade crashed partway through, and now xfce doesn't finish starting up. I can log in, but then am stuck on a screen with the desktop background image, the mouse, and nothing else.
<Ethan[]> I can also ssh in
<holstein> Ethan[]: i would want to make the upgrade complete..
<xubuntu594> holstein: do you think you'd go straight for that option in this situation?
<holstein> xubuntu594: if the hardware reports as not failing, and fsck didnt fix anything and there are no other clear error messages to share and troubleshoot, i know that 8 minutes from now, im staring at a clean install that works
<Ethan[]> so, after the upgrade crashed, it woludn't boot with the message "filesystem check or mount failed". I followed the directions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361332/ubuntu-13-04-to-13-10-filesystem-check-or-mount-failed
<Ethan[]> namely, dpkg --configure -a
<Ethan[]> and that got me to where I am now
<holstein> Ethan[]: thats a scenario where i would test the hard drive as well
<holstein> Ethan[]: if the filesystem and/or hard drive wont mount, then you dont need to try messing with a package manager
<Ethan[]> holstein: well, that fixed the message "filesystem check or mount failed". but now the issue is that xfce won't finish logging in
<Ethan[]> the filesystems are all mounted fine now
<holstein> Ethan[]: if you can ssh into a shell, or use the recovery kernel, you dont need xfce
<holstein> Ethan[]: skip troubleshooting getting xfce to load, and go right to making the upgrade complete
<holstein> Ethan[]: its generally bad to disrupt an upgrade.. its a process that, in my experience, at best takes 5 hours or so
<holstein> Ethan[]: a fresh install will take, as i was saying above, about 8 minutes.. at some point, you might want to just backup your data, and fresh install the next version, 13.10
<xubuntu594> holstein: thanks man
<Ethan[]> okay, I've found some stuff that may help to finish the upgrade. I'd tried 'do-release-upgrade' but that just says "No new release found". currently trying some things with apt
<Ethan[]> thanks
<holstein> Ethan[]: i would want to look at my sources, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ethan[]> dist-upgrade also just told me there was no upgrade available, if I recall corretly. I'm currently upgrading packages, then will check dist-upgrade
<holstein> Ethan[]: i would look at the sources.. see that they are 13.10 sources.. then get "sudo apt-get update" to complete with no errors.. then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"..
<Ethan[]> sources are saucy, and I think that apt-get update did run successfully previously
<Ethan[]> yeah, it did, found that
<holstein> Ethan[]: run it and confirm
<Ethan[]> yeah, I did. I still have package upgrades running, then will check update again and dist-upgrade.
<holstein> Ethan[]: dist upgrade is the next command to use
<holstein> Ethan[]: its not "upgrade my distro".. its allowing packages to upgrade across different sources, basically
<Ethan[]> okay, cool
<Ethan[]> so, dist-upgrade mostly ran okay but linux-headers-3.11.0-14 had this error: unable to install new version of `./usr/src/linux-headers-3.11.0-14/arch/sh/drivers': No space left on device
<Ethan[]> which seems odd, as I have plenty of free space
<bosnjak> hi all. how do i define global environment variables? Do i use ~/.profile, or ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile? What is the right way?
<shuvarek> I accidentally turn off computer
<bosnjak> shuvarek: ok
<shuvarek> after restart the xfce session does not start
<bosnjak> shuvarek: what happens, there is a black screen, or?
<shuvarek> how to reinstall xfce?
<bosnjak> shuvarek: do you have any GUI?
<shuvarek> Just session does not start, and the 'time' cursor is still even in the console
<shuvarek> now I installed lxde because learn ircii is too much for me
<shuvarek> so I purge xfce4-session
<shuvarek> and install it again but it does not helped
<bosnjak> shuvarek: reinstall xubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> shuvarek: you should try removing the session files in your user's /home
<shuvarek> funny thing, but there vere no .session
<holstein> shuvarek: i try with other user accounts.. there is a guest session
<shuvarek> sorry I do not understan, what do you mean, the .session file should be in /home/user or in /home?
<holstein> shuvarek: i look it up each time, or just poke around till i find them.. but i think its ~/.cache/sessions ?
<shuvarek> ohh yes thnks
<Sysi> then there's .Xauthority and .ICEauthority that might be corrupted
<shuvarek> what about delete all the .cache from console (after logout)?
<shuvarek> is it a good idea?
<holstein> shuvarek: i just test, and get rid of whatever necessary.. i tend to just move, and not delete
<holstein> shuvarek: no need to ever delete til you are sure.. then you can recover
<shuvarek> okay then i will try to move, thanks for your help
<shuvarek> BTW I try to connect to #xubuntu from ircii as shubu2 but probably with no efect
<shuvarek> so see u latter after relogging
<Ethan[]> any idea why dpkg and apt might be reporting 'No space left on device' for anything I try, when I have 8.6 GB free?
<bosnjak> how do i define global environment variables? Do i use ~/.profile, or ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_profile? What is the right way?
<shade> dam, instaled xubuntu 13.10 and after reboot i get only xfce mouse scren and spining window :(
<shuvarek> hello
<shuvarek> still this same problem
<Sysi> bosnjak: if your "global" means "for all users", not anything in your home folder
<shuvarek> when I start session with 'xubuntu' there is the small mause blinking and the screen went black for a while and after white forever - that's all what I see
<shuvarek> I can killl X from console, but I cannot start the xfce session
<shuvarek> how to reinstall xfce completely?
<shuvarek> which packages I should delete / purge?
<GridCube> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> shuvarek, ^
<shuvarek> my system is xubuntu 13.10
<shuvarek> uname -a <name> 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> oh, the latest tutuoria is for 13.04
<knome> the maintainer didn't have time to do that anymore, but made them cc-licensed; not sure if anybody picked up on that
<GridCube> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-xubuntu/
<shuvarek> I think it would be easier for me to install xubuntu on other partition than delete all other packages, eventuall I can still use other de
#xubuntu 2013-12-10
<GridCube> shuvarek, if you have a dedicated /home just reinstall
<shuvarek> btw the only other de I have right now on this system is lxde and I installed it only because xfce crashed
<shuvarek> Maybe my /home could be a problem, I have few othere systems, (but I have not used it for a while now), and most of them use /home
<GridCube> mmm
<shuvarek> (I use special partition for /home)
<GridCube> yes that can be a problem
<holstein> shuvarek: sure.. one of them could be corrupting your xfce session
<holstein> shuvarek: i would create a new users to test with
<shuvarek> but I have different names for users in different systems
<holstein> shuvarek: this is a quick test, friend.. dont over think it.. literally make a new user called "test"..
<shuvarek> I have never try this way
<shuvarek> maybe this is an idea?
<holstein> shuvarek: im not suggesting you switch to this user.. im saying, if the new user can load XFCE, then, you cant fix xfce by reinstalling it
<shuvarek> Thank you for that thing
<shuvarek> but how about reinstalling the xfce completely (I am now using lxde) and then install it again
<shuvarek> which packages I shold purge / delete then?
<shuvarek> or which files delete?
<Ethan[]> this is very weird. I have plenty of free space and can do most things normally, but doing anything with dpkg or apt reports "No space left on device". I don't have separate partitions for anything except /boot/efi. any idea how that could be happening?
<shuvarek> Okay, thanks, I will try to login as new user and seewht happend, thankj you guys for help
<holstein> Ethan[]: emptying the trash?
<holstein> Ethan[]: not sure without looking at it first hand
<Ethan[]> I have 8.6 GB free
<holstein> Ethan[]: how are you determining that? and what are you doing that is failing? and what are the messages?
<Ethan[]> df -h says that. dist-upgrade failed to update linux-headers with the message "No space left on device", and then when I have done anything since then says I need to run dpkg --configure -a. when I run that, it too fails with "No space left on device"
<Ethan[]> but, should have plenty of space
<holstein> Ethan[]: close other package managers..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ...and report errors
<shuvarek> Hello again and thank you for the help
<shuvarek> using different user helped to start xfce again
<holstein> shuvarek: so, the issue is on your /user/home
<shuvarek> have a question - which files I should delete (or mv) to let the xfce start again from the previous user?
<holstein> shuvarek: i would just move them.. whatever i would think could cause the issue.. the .hidden ones
<Ethan[]> holstein: nothing is open. apt-get update errors out with "No space left on device". dist-upgrade errors out with "No space left on device". there is plenty of space on the filesystem.
<holstein> shuvarek: i might move them all.. and test.. then put back the ones i need/want, and test again
<holstein> Ethan[]: what is determining the space?
<shuvarek> probably almost this same amount of work as doing with another install
<shuvarek> maybe use git for home would be good idea?
<holstein> shuvarek: git sill sync the problems
<holstein> shuvarek: i think git would be overkill
<shuvarek> do you know another program which can help you went back to settings (in home) when something go wrong?
<holstein> shuvarek: i just deal with it manually like this.. but im not interested in cloning or versioning config files
<shuvarek> I know that git it could be security risky specially if I decide to use github or so, and I never try it before, but maybe just to point it only on the . files and .locale
<shuvarek> (I mean .local)
<shuvarek> and where are the files for xfce (I do not knwo yet)
<holstein> shuvarek: i literally open a file manager, and i choose to leave things that i want in place. such as for the browser.. then, i start moving *everything* that i feel might be the issue. then i reboot and test
<shuvarek> holstein: I think you are right, just in case probably I will try to play with git as I said before with the . files (better latter then never)
<shuvarek> I have to also learn which files use xfce so it would be less work for the future
<holstein> shuvarek: you dont know that its the xfce files
<holstein> shuvarek: you just know its in your user /home...
<shuvarek> I think xfce read it and this is why it cannot start properly
<shuvarek> holstein: if not, what would be the problem?
<holstein> shuvarek: anything that could hang the session loading
<shuvarek> holstein: you see, this is not the first time, I used before xubuntu 12.04 and I had to install lxde as now
<holstein> shuvarek: you chose to install lxde
<shuvarek> holstein: I like xfce because it reminds me gnome which I used before (after kde3)
<holstein> shuvarek: that didnt fix this issue.. all im saying is, if the other user loads xfce, and your user doesnt, you still cant assume that its an xfce config causing that.. it could be another config
<shuvarek> holstein: maybe I should go back to Trinity - I have not used it yet
<holstein> shuvarek: we can only assume from that that the issue is in the user config and not in the main system somewhere
<shuvarek> holstein: understan - yes you are right
<holstein> shuvarek: what do i do? i remove the .config's and test.. if i really want to pinpoint what has happened, i do them one at a time, or a few at a time
<holstein> i dont know what trinity is
<shuvarek> there were some errors even when I started as different user (but I could not send them as the password - for the previous user does not work)
<shuvarek> holstein: so there are probably some problems, I still have one partition to install something new
<shuvarek> holstein: Trinity is KDE3
<holstein> shuvarek: kubuntu uses kde
<shuvarek> holstein: www.trinitydesktop.org
<holstein> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<shuvarek> holstein: yes, but it uses kde4
<holstein> shuvarek: kde uses kde4
<holstein> shuvarek: trinity is not kde
<holstein> shuvarek: would you like to continue in the offtopic channel?
<shuvarek> holstein: Trinity is this same for kde as mate is for gnome
<shuvarek> holstein: fork of the older version
<knome> shuvarek, please continue on the offtopic channel, #xubuntu-offtopic
<shuvarek> knome: that was only one sentence
<shuvarek> holstein: anyway thank you for your help, will see what I can do with the system, thanks
<holstein> shuvarek: mate is not gnome
<knome> holstein, et tu brute? :)
<holstein> knome: :)
<superpotato> I just installed Xubuntu, but I don't get a boot manager.
<superpotato> It just goes straight to Windows.
<superpotato> What am I doing wrong?
<holstein> !uefi | superpotato_
<ubottu> superpotato_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> do you have a uefi system that is cuasing issues? if not, you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<superpotato_> I don't think so.
<superpotato_> I had a plain Xubuntu install before.
<holstein> shuvarek: confirm
<holstein> shuvarek: sorry... superpotato_ ^
<superpotato_> How would I know?
<holstein> superpotato_: before what?
<holstein> superpotato_: so, you had xubuntu installed? then you installed windows?
<superpotato_> Old version of Xubuntu.
<superpotato_> Installed Windows, removed bootloader, attempted to install new version of Xubuntu and fix bootloader.
<holstein> superpotato_: you can use the tool i linked to recover the boot loader
<resizt0r> hey i need some help
<resizt0r> i really dont think it's even xubuntu related, but i cant be sure
<resizt0r> when i boot up the livecd, it keeps trying to connect to the LAN
<holstein> resizt0r: remove the lan cable
<resizt0r> says its assigning an ip for about a minute, then fails
<resizt0r> im almost positive i've connected with a xubuntu livecd on this machine in the past
<holstein> resizt0r: if the networking device on the machine is functional, and the network is able to allow new devices to join, and give out addresses, then it will work
<holstein> resizt0r: i would go into the settings on the live CD and see that the device is present, and that it is getting an ip
<resizt0r> it's present
<resizt0r> just not getting an ip
<resizt0r> it is a Realtek onboard ethernet device built into my motherboard
<holstein> resizt0r: why? is the router offering addresses? is it configured to allow other devices to join?
<resizt0r> an Asus M5A99FX
<resizt0r> yeah devices join our network all the time
<holstein> if you reqired static ip settings, the live environment wont know about those
<resizt0r> i dont use static ip's
<holstein> resizt0r: i would try forcing it.. or i woud try another live CD..
<holstein> or, look and see why its failing to get an address
<neorpheus> im just gonna call prot the king from now on
<neorpheus> oop
<resizt0r> ive tried xubuntu 12.04, kubuntu 13.04, mint 15 cinnamon, mint 14 kde
<holstein> resizt0r: and the device works? do you have another network card to try
<resizt0r> im on it right now
<resizt0r> seems to be working fine
<resizt0r> Connection: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller @ 1000.0 Mbps (Rec: 90.79MB Sent: 941.02MB)
<neorpheus> so um does anyone here know why a bluetooth headset wouldnt show up in pulseaudio settings?
<holstein> resizt0r: i woudnt over think it.. could be the device isnt supported by the drivers in the linux kernel
<holstein> resizt0r: i have other network cards, and i would just throw one in and see
<holstein> neorpheus: in pavucontrol ?
<holstein> neorpheus: is it otherwise working? and connected?
<neorpheus> as far as i knot it is otherwise working, i got it paired with no issue and chose "connect to headset service" thinking that the intuitive choice would be the right one but but i cant select it as an input or output device in pavucontrol
<neorpheus> know*
<bingo> hello. How may i change or disable the startup sound?
<bingo> XFCE*
<neorpheus> nevermind i figured it out, i just neaded to restart alse
<bingo> yay :)
<bingo> can you help me neorpheus ?
<bingo> i dont know how to get the wifi indicator back on the task bar
<neorpheus> sorry bingo i have never had to face that issue before
<bingo> otay :(
<neorpheus> i would assume just right click on the taskbar/panel and click panel > add new items > then see if there is a wifi option in there
<bingo> looking now, ty
<bingo> cant find it but ill try the forums, ty
<Ethan[]_> well, I've completed dist-upgrade to 13.10, got everything up to date and looking good. rebooted, and it fails to boot with "Gave up waiting for root device. [...] ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/45863420-1152-451d-afdc-26c25ba51d57 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<Ethan[]_> but then my keyboard doesn't work in the shell so I can't do anything there anyway
<xubuntu829> Hi, after i open a terminal, what is the command to see the size of all my folders?  basically I just want to check my disk space left, been downloading alot ...thanks
<Ethan[]_> hm, just the updated 3.11 kernel does not boot. 3.8.0 boots fine
<Ethan[]_> any idea why an updated kernel would fail to boot with "ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/45863420-1152-451d-afdc-26c25ba51d57 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu829:  I like   du -hs --apparent-size /path/to/directory
<xubuntu829> thanks I'll try that
<xubuntu829> all it said was 59 G
<well_laid_lawn> Ethan[]_:  looks like grub has the wrong uuid for that kernel. you can check them in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or at the boot menu
<Ethan[]_> it's the right uuid
<Ethan[]_> well
<xubuntu829> how can i find out the sizes of all my files, including a total remaining
<Ethan[]_> maybe I'm not understanding
<Ethan[]_> but it's the same uuid that shows up for the drive when it boots on the old kernel. and when I boot from a live cd
<Ethan[]_> for the partition, rather
<Ethan[]_> I can't imagine that updating the kernel would affect the uuid it seems for a partition. seems like that would break a lot of things.
<Ethan[]_> /seems/sees/
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu829:  try  df -h
<well_laid_lawn> df is not as accurate imo with the used value
<SonikkuAmerica> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu422> hi
<xubuntu422> is someone here?
<xubuntu422> i need some help
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baizon> that was a fast leave
<ObrienDave> must have scared them off ;P
<baizon> ubottu: it's all your fault!
<ubottu> baizon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ObrienDave> nah, i'm a bubble burster that way ;P
<ObrienDave> it must be my dry sense of humor :)
<andrzejr> tried to upgrade x/ubuntu to 13.10. Installation failed/froze half way through (installation phase, on some font installation. The system does not boot (cannot mount disks)
<andrzejr> is it possible to run updater from command line?
<andrzejr> (without X)
<cfhowlett> andrzejr, of course, sudo apt-get dist-release
<andrzejr> hmm.. "invalid operation"
<cfhowlett> andrzejr, let me send you the command cheat sheet
<andrzejr> dist-release ->dist-upgrade?
<cfhowlett> andrzejr, reference sheet awaits your approval
<andrzejr> I've got it, thanks.
<andrzejr> It seems that the dpkg lock is still set
<cfhowlett> andrzejr, as it should be.  the previous install failed in process, so lock is still on.
<andrzejr> cfhowlett, sorry, can you resend the reference sheet? something went wrong
<cfhowlett> andrzejr, sent
<Unit193> andrzejr: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Unit193> dist-release doesn't exist.
<cfhowlett> Unit193, ouch.  see how wrong I can be?  thanks for the correction.
<Unit193> Sure.  (Though, it'll figure out if it's not root and escalate)
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuone.com/5MW5tskmZxL19y3J5ebbFz
<Unit193> Hrm, I don't quite agree with that, but anywho.
<longer> hi guys, I need some help
<cfhowlett> longer, ask --- details matter
<longer> since I started use xubuntu 13.10 I have no more notification sound in thunderbird
<longer> everything been working fine in 12.04
<longer> is there any package that I need to install to get it back?
<cfhowlett> longer, tis a known bug
<cfhowlett> !bug sound notification
<cfhowlett> grrr.  don't know how to display the factoid
<longer> are you guys working on to fix it?
<cfhowlett> longer, LOL.  I'm not "you guys", I'm a user!  But my understanding is "they're working on it".
<ObrienDave> longer, most people here are not devs, just users trying to help others
<Unit193> Bug #1208204 see later comments.
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound-gtk2 (Ubuntu) "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<longer> ok, I understand now
<cfhowlett> !cookie|ObrienDave,
<ubottu> ObrienDave,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Myrtti> longer: there's several different methods of going around the bug, but which one is right for you is dependant on what your system is like
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, PFFFFFT! ;)
<longer> I will try to follow all comments, maybe one of them will work for me
<longer> thanks for help and bye!
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, you should have offered longer a cookie ;P
<cfhowlett> ubottu won't let me send a beer
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NuSuey> I can't see the internal GPU HDMI output in 12.04, http://i.imgur.com/zpgLwpt.png .. got one Monitor in the DP, the other in the DVI .. and the HDMI is in the internal GPU on the mainboard ..http://i.imgur.com/H17DBa7.png (5) I see the splash-screen (or verbose if I enabled it) on the HMDI - but the system detects only the monitors on the primary GPU
<NuSuey> any idea?
<ObrienDave> !beer-#ubuntu-offtopic | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: beer is always appreciated.
<cfhowlett> LOL!  There's actually a factoid for beer!
<ObrienDave> the original has been deleted :/
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, well, in the absence of beer, feel free to twitter a startbucks
<cfhowlett> *starbucks*
<ObrienDave> coffee and beer, my 2 favorites ;) you don't buy either one, you just pay rent ;P
<peyam> Hi
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<cfhowlett> peyam, ^^^^^^
<peyam> wait
<peyam> gonna formulate my question
<peyam> give me a second :P
<ObrienDave> lol, take your time, cfhowlett can wait ;P
<peyam> http://s17.postimg.org/efdu9yrnz/Untitled.png
<peyam> this is what I get when I try to update
<cfhowlett> peyam, you got issues.
<peyam> yeah
<cfhowlett> peyam, so eliminated the causes individually and in sequence.
<peyam> I dont think any of them are any issue with.
<peyam> I update the system yestarday
<peyam> haven't done any changes since then
<cfhowlett> peyam, sudo apt-get update     then sudo apt-get upgrade    then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    note the error messages
<peyam> i dont want to upgrade
<peyam> the dist
<cfhowlett> peyam, this will not change the dist, it will only update to the latest packages for the dist
<peyam> and btw Im very happy about LTs version that remove the gnome menu editor! knome
<cfhowlett> peyam, LTS only here as well
<peyam> I use 13.04
<peyam> but I look forward for 14.04
<cfhowlett> peyam, 13.04 ?   NOT LTS
<Myrtti> dist-upgrade will not move you from 13.04 to other versions
<peyam> ohh
<peyam> the issue was the webcam program
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<peyam> I uninstalled the webcam program and the error is not there any more
<peyam> cfhowlett, I want to use newer version cause i want to see the development
<peyam> But I think I will stick to 14.04 for a long time. the passion for new stuff will die as older as I become
<Myrtti> then why haven't you upgraded to 13.10?
<cfhowlett> peyam choose a path.  if you want LTS get LTS.  but if you enabled the dev. repos's   then you have to install 13.10 manually and THEN you can see the dev  of 14.04
 * cfhowlett suspects there might some confusion here 
 * ObrienDave agrees
<peyam> cfhowlett, 13.10 was a disappointment. xubuntu group is very good at development and hold the planing as they should.
<peyam> 13.10 had lots of issues that's why I sticked to 13.04
<cfhowlett> peyam, so again: NOT LTS.  check your repo settings.  if your machine is confused as you seem to be indicating that would explain much
<peyam> Im confused. What are you talking about?
<peyam> Myrtti, BEcouse 13.10 had major issues
<peyam> 13.04 was more stable that its younger brother
<cfhowlett> peyam, open a terminal.  type in lsb_release -a   and tell what it reports
<peyam> ubuntu 13.03 64
<peyam> No LSB modules are available.
<peyam> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<peyam> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<peyam> Release:	13.04
<peyam> Codename:	raring
<cfhowlett> peyam, 13.04?  so you missed all the point updates.  suggest you do the following: sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get upgrade
<peyam> cfhowlett, sir the problem is solved :)
<cfhowlett> peyam, ... ok
<peyam> I wrote that a webcam program was the issue. I removed it and now it's totally working
<cfhowlett> peyam, good work!
<peyam> :P
<ObrienDave> !yay | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: Glad you made it! :-)
<peyam> I have a question that I think about when Im on the bed
<peyam> I red somewhere that mplayer bring decoders from windows. I might read wrong
<peyam> but what is the different between vlc and mplayer in simple words
<cfhowlett> peyam, you read wrong.
<cfhowlett> peyam, all players use the installed codecs - ubuntu-restricted-extras.  no codecs, no play.  doesn't matter what the player is.
<ObrienDave> vlc is a front-end for mplayer, IIRC
<Poisoned_Dragon> ?!
<peyam> really? I though smplayer was
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought vlc had it's own codec libs.
<Sysi> bot probably use libvacodec
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't have mplayer installed and vlc plays everything.
<Sysi> but vlc is not frontend for mplayer
<cfhowlett> as I understand it ALL the players access the same bank of codecs ... but I have been know to be wrong.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes, in terms of vlc, you are wrong. :)
<ObrienDave> my mistake, *goes back to my coffee*
<Poisoned_Dragon> vlc has it's own codecs. That's why the install is so big
<peyam> I turned the light on in my room. finally
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe the install is in the neighborhood of 30+ megs.
<Poisoned_Dragon> not including pulled packages.
<cfhowlett> Poisoned_Dragon, does VLC inlcude the restricted codecs?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It doeesn't pull restricted codecs as a needed package.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I can play all files on vlc with no codecs installed in a given distro.
<cfhowlett> Poisoned_Dragon, interesting
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Most distros I install, I kill the built-in players. Totem, Parole, etc....
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then install vlc
<peyam> me too. But I use smplayer. I got tired of vlc beeing slow
<Poisoned_Dragon> meh, not slow for me.
<peyam> it killes me when it does this :http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/Hatryst/sillyvlc.png
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, you might have to change the video output. If your gpu supports it, vlc can output to opengl.
<peyam> http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/Hatryst/sillyvlc.png
<peyam> I duno what openGl is. just hert about it.
<syeekick> hey guys
<syeekick> my xbuntu keeps crashing im uisn 13.10
<syeekick> im looking in  the kern.log file and there is nothing outstanding which states why it crashed
<bgardner> syeekick: Crashes how?
<syeekick> well i have to restart initd has it freezes up and i can't do anything on screen. so i enter a tty4 and kill initd with tack 6 (-6). Then i do ctrl +alt + F7, this gets me back in and restarts initd. i've looked in both kernel log  and sys log
<syeekick> where are all the logs stored? im looking in var/log atm
<bgardner> syeekick: initd?  Do you mean lightdm?
<bgardner> syeekick: And /var/log is correct for logs.  This sounds like an X problem, try reviewing /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if anything there is helpful.
<syeekick> now changing drivers see if that fixes it brb for 2hours
<amjjawad> hi everyone
<amjjawad> HP Mini with 512MB RAM and VIA C7 M CPU
<amjjawad> any idea what version of Ubuntu is supporting this hardware???
<amjjawad> Lub 13.10 didn't work and I am not sure if Xub is going to help
<slickymaster> you could try it amjjawad, but it's going to be hard. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument#The_Target
<amjjawad> my simple Q is
<amjjawad> does Ubuntu support VIA CPU?
<Pici> Yes, but 512MB of RAM is very little.
<Pici> !requirements
<ubottu> The hardware requirements for Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<knome> if it doesn't support PAE, you won't be able to install any 13.10 version on it
<Pici> knome: oops, forgot about that.
<amjjawad> but Ubuntu 'does' support VIA CPU????
<amjjawad> correct????
<amjjawad> I know about the system requirments of Xubuntu guys :D
<amjjawad> I have reported a bug against the website of Xubuntu to corret the system requirement. My Q if Ubuntu suports VIA CPUs or not?
<amjjawad> knome: Xub 12.04 is using NON-PAE Kernel, correct?
<GridCube> only the alternate
<GridCube> if im not mistaken lubuntu still has non-pae support, if it does then you can install lubutnu and then sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> didnt the mini replace the alternate?
<bazhang> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<GridCube> bazhang, 12.04 still has alternate
<bazhang> GridCube, ok, nice to know. my apologies
<amjjawad> Xubuntu 12.04.3 i386 is booting from LiveUSB while Lubuntu 13.10 failed
<amjjawad> so guess I answered my own Q :D
<amjjawad> I am just concered that this machine won't be able to handle xubutnu 12.04 due to lack of RAM so might install zram-config
<amjjawad> let's see how it goes
<amjjawad> and knome no worries, I found the answer I am looking for ;)
<amjjawad> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<amjjawad> xubuntu 12.04 has a non-pae kernel .. perfect, the 4th machine will be converted to Xubuntu in one single day :)
<amjjawad> have convrted 4 ... actually 5 in one day
<amjjawad> xubuntu is my first choice these days ;)
<amjjawad> [00:05] <amjjawad> ok, installation done :D [00:05] <amjjawad> HP Mini VIA C7 M CPU with 512MB RAM is up and running with Xubuntu 12.04.3 [00:05] <amjjawad> I just need to install the wireless driver so must connect it to my LAN cable
<ObrienDave> Elfy, you there?
<Unit193> ObrienDave: What's up, doc?
<elfy> I'm about
<ObrienDave> Didn't know which package to file that bug against
<elfy> ObrienDave: yep - understood - just be aware that manual testcase is only ever going to be the package if there is something actually wrong with the testcase itself
<ObrienDave> The xubuntu live session login bug
<elfy> and this would be better in -devel or ubuntu-quality :)
<elfy> ObrienDave: not sure if we're talking about the same bug or not
<ObrienDave> Ok, I'll read the testcase again to be sure
<elfy> ObrienDave: join -devel :)
<elfy> or #ubuntu-quality
<JackTIM> Hey guys. I've got an oddball issue with my sound, and googlefu isn't helping. Certain games (like minecraft) and software (like firefox) either lack sound or the sound is choppy. If I open the volume control program it clears up and I get proper sound. Any ideas?
<ochosi> JackTIM: do you use anything out of the ordinary?
<JackTIM> As far as? I think the audio programs are Alsa Mixer and Pulse Audio. The desktop is XFCE (xubuntu session). As far as anything else being "out of the ordinary" you'll have to be more specific.
<JackTIM> Also, the audio will only stay clear so long as I keep the volume control window open.
<ochosi> JackTIM: well, could be that you're not using the standard audio drivers, use an external soundcard, or the jack low latency audio server
<ochosi> there are many options
<ochosi> i just wanna get that out of the way first
<ochosi> are you using stock xubuntu, i.e. a default install
<JackTIM> Yes. I don't think I've modified anything about the sound, or baseline stuff. I'm still rather untrained in Linux.
<ochosi> ok, good to know
<Unit193> I killed and disabled pulse a few days ago since it was acting up.
<ochosi> JackTIM: well the next question would be what version of xubuntu you're using
<JackTIM> 13.10, I do know that it affects my sound from the sound card as well as the USB headset I have.
<ochosi> hm, odd, i don't think i've ever experienced or heard of that issue before
<ochosi> so it only happens with specific programmes?
<JackTIM> Skype, Minecraft/Java, and Firefox.
<JackTIM> At least, that I've noticed. I really don't use much else in terms of audio.
<ochosi> firefox = youtube?
<ochosi> so you're sure it's not a performance issue i guess?
<JackTIM> I can't say I've encountered it on youtube. But there is a similar issue using the Netflix-Desktop setup that requires me to end the video, restart pulse audio (pulseaudio -k if that's important) to fix a framerate acceleration (and by association an audio acceleration).
<JackTIM> Although switching the setup to Netflix via a silverlight wine wrapper thing (I believe is how it works) and a User Agent Display changer may have fixed that part.
<JackTIM> But having experienced the problem makes me wonder if it isn't pulse.
<ochosi> it's possible
<ochosi> you can uninstall it if you want
<ochosi> or kill it and use alsa
<JackTIM> And with the exception of audio, and a few miscellaneous errors, I've had almost no problems running Xubuntu.
<ochosi> that could be a workaround in case it's really pulse that messes things up
<ochosi> that's nice to hear
<Unit193> Have to set it to not autospawn in .config/pulse/client.conf
<ochosi> yup, that is if you don't uninstall it ^
<JackTIM> What does that do exactly?
<ochosi> what does what do?
<JackTIM> Setting it to not autospawn.
<Unit193> Then it won't come back when you use pulseaudio -k
<JackTIM> So it just makes Pulseaudio stay shut down?
<ochosi> basically
<JackTIM> Okay, killed and uninstalled Pulse. Cleared it up entirely.
<JackTIM> Thanks alot guys. The Alsa volume control looks better than pulse also.
<Unit193> The indicator won't work with just alsa, so volti or volumeicon might be used.
<JackTIM> Thanks Unit, I was about to ask ^_^
<Unit193> Wow, ESP be a workin' ;)
<ochosi> good to hear it's working ok
<JackTIM> Any recommendations for PDF viewers?
<xubuntu283> hi, new linux user here, i have no sound, shecked the ubantu website and fallowed the directions there, it says the card is installed, the volume is up and the speakers have worked before this, also installed alsa, and still no luck
<Unit193> JackTIM: Not evince?
<JackTIM> I can't really find one that operates all that fast. They mostly operate at the same speed.
<slickymaster> JackTIM, try okular
<slickymaster> JackTIM, http://packages.ubuntu.com/okular
<JackTIM> I'm used to using Foxit Reader for Windows.
<slickymaster> I must say that I never used Foxit
<xubuntu283> any ideas about the sound problem?
<JackTIM> slickymaster: Foxit generally worked a lot better than the Adobe Acrobat Reader.
<JackTIM> xubuntu283: I'll probably need a more experienced linux person to back me up on this, but according to a few help pages I read, as well as current experience, you might want to try disabling pulse audio.
<JackTIM> Provided you haven't removed it already.
<xubuntu283> ok, how would i be able to disable it, just a quick explane is fine
<Tigger> Hi is anyone here i need some help
<GridCube> !anyone | Tigger
<ubottu> Tigger: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tigger> right well i have a server using the xubuntu Gui but its saying i have no network connection even though i can connect to the repositorys and use firefox
<Tigger> but im trying to run a game server using konsole and i keep getting cannot bind socket on 21025 , Transport endpoint is not connected
<Tigger> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Tigger> dont worry solution is found.... dont quite understand how a blank server can be having a port already in use
<eegore_> I am so liking 13.10
<eegore_> Had to fiddle around with it on a lenovo i3 top get the video to work but now that it is up, it is so faaast
<slickymaster> good to ear it eegore_
<eegore_> and I am running minimal memory
<eegore_> they really did a good job of removing the fluff
<eegore_> for my crews work stations, it is perfect
<eegore_> if I need anything more intense, I just up the ram on that machine
<eegore_> saved me a bundle on my budget
#xubuntu 2013-12-11
<bosnjak> hi all
<bosnjak> how do i change the keyboard layout to Croatian Dvorak, i don't see it in keyboard options, just regular US Dvorak
<Unit193> You'll need some language pack, something like language-pack-hr
<bosnjak> Unit193: installed it, nothing shows up in the settings manager. logout required?
<Unit193> There's also -hr packs, and not sure about the logout, I've never installed a language pack (English and Gibberish only here.)
<bosnjak> Unit193: ok, thank you :)
<xubuntu913> ehh heh heh
<eegore_> I have rapidly realized that less is more
<xubuntu603> hello, I am having an issue installing the amd video drivers for the r9 290, is there anyone here who can help?
<xubuntu436> hi! theres someone?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just ask... If someone has an answer, they'll chime in.
<xubuntu436> thanks Well, im having a trouble with my g45 intregated graphic card. how i can install the correct drivers?
<xubuntu436> plese hlp me :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> G45? Intel?
<xubuntu436> yep!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Should work out of the box.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What's it doing wrong?
<NuSuey> I can't see the internal GPU HDMI output in 12.04, http://i.imgur.com/zpgLwpt.png .. got one Monitor in the DP, the other in the DVI .. and the HDMI is in the internal GPU on the mainboard ..http://i.imgur.com/H17DBa7.png (5) I see the splash-screen (or verbose if I enabled it) on the HMDI - but the system detects only the monitors on the primary GPU
<NuSuey> (everything works on 13.10 but not on 12.04)
<xubuntu436> nope, the max screen resolution that my computer reach its 1200x800 and my monitor is 1440x900.
<xubuntu436> i cant configure the real resolution, i and google it and found that my computer needs the drivers.
<Poisoned_Dragon> NuSuey, why not just use 13.10
<NuSuey> Poisoned_Dragon: well that doesn't answer my question.. but yeah, I'm curently on xubuntu 13.10 but would like to have it working on 12.04 on other pc as well
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... What is your GPU, NuSuey?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Bare in mind, 13.10 uses a newer kernel and other newer programs.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It may just be that you have to settle on using 13.10 and wait for the Next LTS to settle down.
<Poisoned_Dragon> 14.04 is the next LTS
<NuSuey> Poisoned_Dragon: ATI/AMD radeon hd 6850, but tried 3.12 kernel on 13.10 and 12.04 .. that intel hdmi worked on 13.10, didnt work on 12.04 still
<Poisoned_Dragon> Laptop?
<NuSuey> desktop
<Poisoned_Dragon> Shouldn't have an intel and AMD gpu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> in desktops, it's one or the other.
<NuSuey> Poisoned_Dragon: give me a sec..
<NuSuey> Poisoned_Dragon: that's my pc -> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c02741889&lang=en&cc=us&contentType=SupportFAQ&prodSeriesId=5035344
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oooooooh!
<Poisoned_Dragon> NuSuey, that page explicitly says that the Intel GPU is disabled when a PCIe card is installed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you should never see the Intel GPU in operation.
<Poisoned_Dragon> In 12.04, did you install the AMD Catalyst Drivers?
<Khep__> hello here
<Khep__> perhaps you can help me, i try to set up my nick to Khep and it doesn't work
<Khep__> i type /set nick Khep and it keeps Khep___
<Khep__> dunno why
<Khep__> i registered my name and i own Khep
<elfy> probably not the best place for this - but try /ghost Khep first
<Poisoned_Dragon> says your nick is already in use
<Poisoned_Dragon> did your connection drop?
<elfy> or
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh... heh. Right. Off-topic. :)
<elfy> /msg nickserv release $nick $password
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, he doesn't need to release it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's still considered in use.
<Khep__> yep
<Poisoned_Dragon> If Nickserv was holding it, then you would need to release
<Khep__> so i dont understand why he keeps me in use like this
<elfy> well - all I know is that both of those work for me when needed
<Khep__> it makes me crazy
<elfy> but try #freenode ;)
<Khep__> ah yes thx
<DarkRyoushii> hey anyone there?
<ObrienDave> nope ;)
<DarkRyoushii> quick question, how would I go about removing all GUI desktop environments and being left with just a CLI
<DarkRyoushii> and would I still get the benefits of graphics drivers loading if I did such a thing?
<DarkRyoushii> (3rd party ATI drivers)
<DarkRyoushii> I may or may not be trying to optimize a litecoin mining rig.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's over my head
<DarkRyoushii> atm xorg is crashing on startup which isn't a big issue because I can still get to terminal and start mining at full hash rate, but it would be easier if it just booted into something as if it were server edition or something
<DarkRyoushii> because it's headless anyway
<ObrienDave> mine also. (pun intended)
<DarkRyoushii> hmm i'll try #ubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe, you should consider doing a minimal install of ubuntu.
<DarkRyoushii> unfortunately the GUI is needed for the driver installation
<DarkRyoushii> I'll take a look around though on the net and such :) thanks anyway
<ObrienDave> that was fast :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> can't help them all
<ObrienDave> don't I know it ;P
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<Poisoned_Dragon> g'night all
<ObrienDave> c ya :)
<xubuntu359> hi
<xubuntu359> just help
<ochosi> !ask | xubuntu359
<ubottu> xubuntu359: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu359> xubuntu version is 12.04
<xubuntu359> the letter in the monitor  is too small to see.
<xubuntu359> so i want to enlarge the size of letter
<xubuntu359> what shall I do?
<ObrienDave> xubuntu359, go to settings, appearance, fonts. what is your default DPI size?
<ObrienDave> should be set to 96 DPI
<xubuntu359> oh~ thank you very much.
<xubuntu359> the problem is solved~~!!!
<xubuntu359> ^^
<ObrienDave> cool
<xubuntu359> thank you.
<ObrienDave> np
<xubuntu359> bye~! Gold bless you~!
<ObrienDave> no applause, just throw money ;P
<xubuntu686> hi
<aegis> Hi all...  Any suggestions for setting up xubuntu to use a socks proxy for all of it's traffic?
<john_rambo> I have installed Xubuntu 12.04.      How do I install the nvidia non free drivers ? Cant find the option in the menu
<GridCube> open the ubuntu software center and go to the settings and the part where you change the software sources, the last tab is aditional drivers
<GridCube> john_rambo, ^
<john_rambo> GridCube, Okay/Thanks
<bizio_> Hello everybody... I have some problems to connect to a webDAV server using th xubuntu's file manager (thunar). Is there this possibility or not? I've tryed using Gigolo but this program use wrong urls (davs:// instead of https://)
<conner_bw> I am having problems trying to install the Google Talk plugin (the one used for video chats). I installed it, but Google keeps telling me to install.
<conner_bw> Anyone ever seen something similar?
<Poisoned_Dragon> you installed the deb from google?
<Poisoned_Dragon> also, restart your browser
<conner_bw> Yes. Done both.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... I dunno
<baizon> install deb, then apt-get update and upgrade?
<Poisoned_Dragon> if he installed from deb, it's probably current already
<conner_bw> tried apt get update and upgrade, got samba updates. Didn't fix issue.
<conner_bw> Hmmmm. Just tried in Firefox, works there. Just not Chrome.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Odd
<Poisoned_Dragon> can't win them all
<Embalmed> hey guys i'm using virtualbox 4.3.4 and xubuntu that was just upgraded to 13.10.   it was working fine yesterday but after a reboot now I have a black screen after logging in.
<Embalmed> the oracle vm preview shows my desktop in it, but the actual vm screen is just black.  alt-f1 opened a console so i have console access, any thoughts as to what i might need to do to rectify the issue?
<TheSheep> Embalmed: xfdesktop --reload
<Embalmed> from the console i can't do that, it says Cannot open display
<Poisoned_Dragon> sounds like X and lightdm aren't even loading.
<TheSheep> you mean the text console?
<TheSheep> or they are loading, but the graphics drivers are broken
<slickymaster> Embalmed: maybe the problem is related to your dkms package
<slickymaster> Embalmed: bug 1201516
<ubottu> bug 1201516 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-guest-dkms 4.2.10-dfsg-1ubuntu2: virtualbox-guest kernel module failed to build [error: unknown field ‘readdir’ specified in initializer]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201516
<Embalmed> when i first boot up i see dual monitors, with lightdm login screen, as soon as i actually authenticate, i lose 1 monitor and the other one goes black.      text console yes
<GridCube> Embalmed, from the lightdm try to login into a guest account
<Embalmed> well now that works
<Embalmed> so something in my user dir is jacking it up?
<Embalmed> hmm, i put a script in a while back to adjust my monitors with xrandr, maybe that is the problem, but i can't remember where the hell i put it so that it would auto start after login
<Embalmed> where is the config file for the xubuntu autostart stuff
<slickymaster> Embalmed: ~/Desktop/Autostart and ~/.config/autostart
<Embalmed> deleting the whole .config dir seems to have worked
<Embalmed> another question, when using dual monitors on xfce, it seems to make whatever monitor is configured as 'left'  as the one with the start bar and etc, i would like it to be on the one on the right instead, how do i do that?
<GridCube> xrandr  --primary
<Embalmed> setting a primary monitor doesn't seem to do anything
<Embalmed> the only way it seems to work is putting the monitor i want to be the primary as the left monitor
<Embalmed> then it gets all the panels and becomes primary
<Embalmed> and i guess since the boundries wrap either way its fine, but seems broken
<GridCube> i don't know sorry
<GridCube> i usually move my monitors using arandr
<Daisy> Hello?
<xubuntu393arcadi> Hi, I have problem with my panel, please can you help me?
<xubuntu393arcadi> I delete aplication switcher.
<Poisoned_Dragon> the plugin is call window buttons
<Poisoned_Dragon> just right click the panel and add it back in
<Poisoned_Dragon> then move it into place
<xubuntu393arcadi> Wow, thank you! Its work!
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<xubuntu393arcadi> And one more question, What is the difference if I choose xubutnu or fce in login page?
<xubuntu393arcadi> The environment looks very similar.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think the xfce choice doesn't have the ubuntu branding. But, I never use it... So...
<xubuntu393arcadi> Ok, Your answer enough for me. Thank you.
<NuSuey> Poisoned_Dragon: sup? sry couldnt answer to your question.. and no, you told me that the intel gpu is disabled when a PCIe card is used.. nope, in windows + 13.10 linux 2 monitors (primary) + 1 monitor (intel) works.. just not on 12.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> weird
<Poisoned_Dragon> usually, the PCIe card disables the onboard chip as soon as it's inserted.
<NuSuey> all it does is to show splash-screen or verbose .. on the HDMI on the Intel card..
<aegis> Hi all...  Any suggestions for setting up xubuntu to use a socks proxy for all of it's traffic?
<xubuntu393arcadi> I have a question, I use user created during installation. I do not know if it's safe enough. It is a good idea to create a new user for everyday use?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't follow.
<Poisoned_Dragon> NuSuey, I don't use multi-monitor setups. So, that's a bit overe my head.
<Poisoned_Dragon> As it is, I'm surprised the intel chip is even working with the AMD card installed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Xorg, on a whole, intimidates me, in terms of custom configuration.
<NuSuey> Poisoned_Dragon: well don't worry about it.. I'll think of something.. my 3rd monitor is having some issues (probably need a fix so - will use 2 monitors (one big monitor + tv) setup.. till the monitor is fixed..
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh.... xubuntu393arcadi... I get it. What concerns do you have about that user account?
<xubuntu393arcadi> concerns?
<Poisoned_Dragon> What isn't safe about it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> As long as you're not running in root all the time, it should be fine
<xubuntu393arcadi> I was not sure, I lived in a domain that is good to use for routine work to another user.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it should be fine as is
<xubuntu393arcadi> I understand that. But the user created during installation always has the right root?
<xubuntu393arcadi> Thanks probably to leave as it is. I had this confusion. I think that would back up your current user. It's a good idea?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't have more than on user on any of my computers.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I trust the setup enough to leave it alone.
<elfy> same here
<xubuntu393arcadi> Nice!
<xubuntu393arcadi> Thank you
<aegis> Hi all...  Any suggestions for setting up xubuntu to use a socks proxy for all of it's traffic?
<Unit193> aegis: Polipo+http://askubuntu.com/questions/6943/how-can-a-proxy-be-set-for-the-whole-xubuntu-system ?
<aegis> Unit193, thanks.
<knightshade> Hello
<knightshade> How do I temporarily disable automatic suspend via commandline in xubuntu 12.04?
<knightshade> DISPLAY=:0.0 xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/inactivity-on-ac -s 14
<knightshade> \o/
#xubuntu 2013-12-12
<xubuntu046Arcadi> Hi, I have problem with vmware player instalation. If I try to install vmware player in Ubuntu software center, after few seconds pop up emplty debconf window and instalation is frozen...
<xubuntu046Arcadi> *empty
<xubuntu046Arcadi> In procesing part of Ubuntu software center is VMware, but do nothing. I cant cancel it.
<xubuntu046Arcadi> I try to reboot, after reboot is procesing part empty, but if I try reinstall, I bee at same situation.
<xubuntu046Arcadi> Can you help me?
<patas> Hello, I've been trying to connect two GPU (Sapphire 7970 GHz) to a Gigabyte mobo (990fxa-UD5). My system is Xubuntu 12.04.3 (64bit). First, I installed Xubuntu. Second I installed AMD Catalyst drivers, when drivers install is finished I reboot, then Xubuntu starts but complaining about a 'ERROR - X needs to be running to perform AMD Overdrive(TM) commands' and Xubuntu GUI doesn't start just the shell. Help me please. Thanks.
<GridCube> patas, from the shell, can you try to run xinit?
<patas> yes, i did but without success
<patas> I don't remember the message but it was another error.
<patas> Do you think it could be related to some issue on the mobo? I mean something in the BIOS...
<GridCube> i would not bet on that
<GridCube> i would blame the ati drivers first
<patas> The first time I installed Ubuntu on that mobo only Ubuntu 32bit ran. 64bit didn't recognised neither the keyboard or mouse. Then I found out that enabling IOMMU controller in the BIOS was the solution. So I thought the BIOS could be the answer now.
<patas> But, I tried both beta and stable version of drivers...
<patas> Do you think it's a good idea remove the drivers and reinstall them?
<Orioa> thats what i would do...use the one that says it is recomended
<patas> I'll try. thanks.
<xubuntu832arcadi> Hi, I have problem with install vmware player, can you help me?
<Orioa> i do not use vmware so no clue sorry
<xubuntu832arcadi> ubuntu software center dont work regulary.
<xubuntu832arcadi> ok
<xubuntu832arcadi> Sometimes i have buggy window named debconf.
<xubuntu832arcadi> the window is without any information, its clean :(
<emma> How does the latest xubuntu look?
<emma> Im thinking about switching
<knightshade> emma: http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<emma> why do you like xubuntu? what would be your sales pitch?
<Chanshark> its good
<Chanshark> also by the way does anyone know where pre-installed ruby folder is located?
<knightshade> emma: it's mostly free (as in freedom and free beer) :>
<ghostkernel> knightshade:What do you know about free beer?
<nyRednek> any clue when next LTS is coming out?
<Poisoned_Dragon> april?
<Poisoned_Dragon> iirc
<Chanshark> anyone know if there is a negative effect of installing rails to xubuntu's pre-installed ruby?
<Poisoned_Dragon> don't even know what they are. :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't program. I'm lucky to know what ruby is.
<ghostkernel> LOL@Poisoned_Dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> XD
<xubuntu960> wow! great
<xubuntu960> is there someone that can snwer some generic questions about xubuntu?
<xubuntu960> xubuntu 13.x
<Chanshark> depends on the question :)
<xubuntu960> ah!ok
<xubuntu960> yes
<xubuntu960> i'm going to use remastersys on an 10GB Xubuntu installation
<xubuntu960> i read some about the opportunity to modify GRUB and SPLASH screens, and naturally, the packages list
<xubuntu960> but i don't know if it is allowed
<xubuntu960> by Xubuntu Terms,,,,
<Chanshark> oh, i dont know
<xubuntu960> ah! lol!
<Poisoned_Dragon> I missed the question.
<ObrienDave> I'm sure you can add an image to grub background
<xubuntu960> ahahah no problem....is an hard question
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, it's a grub thing. I'm clueless.
<xubuntu960> yes, but it's not only a restyle
<xubuntu960> it's a kinda of modding
<ObrienDave> and I had an image for login screen. don't remember how I did that ;P
<Chanshark> brb
<Chanshark> is anyone else have a weird text corruptionish looking thing problem?
<ObrienDave> what kind of "weird text corruptionish looking thing problem"?
<Chanshark> so like im typing and when every once and a while the text will be like looking sorta corrupted like for example if it was a "e" you would not really be able to tell it was
<ObrienDave> can you pastebin a screenshot for us?
<ObrienDave> or imgur?
<Chanshark> umm yea give me a second i need it to show up
<ObrienDave> k
<Chanshark> but i guess now its not showing up XD , but when i highlight it, it fixes the text
<Poisoned_Dragon> You mean like parts of the letter are missing?
<Chanshark> yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> I sometimes get that effect on my eeepc 701 netbook. I think, in that regard, it has something to do with the intel gpu.
<Chanshark> ObrienDave:  it happened again but i went to get the screenshot application and when the menu dropped down it fixed itself lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<ObrienDave> suspect your integrated graphics is taxing the limits of it's memory ;)
<Chanshark> also it only started happening when i updated xubuntu
<nonuby> whats the latest solution to the leak in clojure web apps in servlet container (i.e. immutant/jboss), is it safe to use 1.6.0alpha2 if I not in my layers doing any thread local rebinding?
<nonuby> wrong room doh
<lachvalk> Anyone here run Balsa as an email client?
<greenmockingbird> hey guys new xubuntu user here
<greenmockingbird> looking forsome help onscrypts @ startup
<greenmockingbird> I put my scrypt in rc.local but it still does not execute on startup
<greenmockingbird> I can run it manually but it needsto runon start up. anyone know where I can check a log to find out why it fails to run?
<baizon> greenmockingbird: why no adding it to session and startup?
<baizon> working there for me :)
<greenmockingbird> I made a scrypt to call the scrypt i need in etc/profile.d also but no go
<greenmockingbird> is that what you mean?
<baizon> greenmockingbird: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304201/what-are-all-the-autostart-locations-in-ubuntu
<greenmockingbird> just installed it tonight and have had a crash corse in trying to learn
<ObrienDave> might have to make the calling script executable
<greenmockingbird> right on! thanks I'll check there and give it a shot
<greenmockingbird> chmod +x right
<baizon> oha, ok
<baizon> +x is a different thing :P
<greenmockingbird> i'm using 12.10 if that matters
<koegs> greenmockingbird: what does it? should it execute, when the system start or when you login? keep in mind rc.local does execute it as root, not as your user
<ObrienDave> shouldn't
<greenmockingbird> oooooooh well that helps out a lot
<greenmockingbird> thats cool its a mining scrypt
<greenmockingbird> have several running win but wanted to give this a try, after setup i think it'l; be better
<greenmockingbird> how would Imake the scrypt executable
<koegs> greenmockingbird: actually it is called a "script", not "scrypt", might come in handy when you try to google something :)
<greenmockingbird> lol thanks
<greenmockingbird> just noticed I was typing that
<koegs> and yes, "chmod +x yourfile" will make it executable
<greenmockingbird> ok
<greenmockingbird> I followed cryptobadgers guide for linux setup fr xubuntu 12.10 and elected to not upgrade to 13, wanting to stay with the guide if I had any issues
<greenmockingbird> already found and fixed the "x needs to be running" issue
<greenmockingbird> had an issue with it hanging on shutdown or reboot and fixed that through the workaround also
<greenmockingbird> but this startup script has me stumped, that and in my tinkering grub now wont autoboot... tried editingthe grub file and that got me nowhere
<greenmockingbird> so, I'm tackeling one issue at a time
<greenmockingbird> in my rc.local file I've added a line /home/miner2/miner_launcher.sh 30 &
<greenmockingbird> there is nothing else there except exit 0 at the end of the file...
<greenmockingbird> havei missed something on calling the script?
<greenmockingbird> and yes miner_launcher.sh has been chmod +x
<greenmockingbird> I can run miner_launcher.sh directly and it works normally but it just wontload on startup
<ObrienDave> add it to startup and sessions, autostart
<greenmockingbird> etc/init.d and /etc/xdg/autostart/ correct?
<ObrienDave> i dunno, i go through GUI ;P
<greenmockingbird> lol
<greenmockingbird> right on cant hurt lol
<ObrienDave> gave up most CLI stuff at WIN95 ;P
<assistente> if i boot the standard xubuntu livecd, network come up and takes ip from dhcp, and default router and dns. If i boot the customized cd ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ) the network don't come up. someone can help me to understand why?
<ObrienDave> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<assistente> i have 2 problem with a xubuntu customized livecd: 1) /etc/resolv.conf is not created by dhcp  2) volume control on the xfree taskbar don't work. howto fix? i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ObrienDave> assistente, there is a fix for the volume control. now let's see if I can find it LOL
<ObrienDave> try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<xubuntu773> please any one help me how to install cs6 in xubuntu 13.04
<xubuntu773> ?
<ObrienDave> cs6?
<ObrienDave> you mean like, Adobe CS6? wouldn't that require WINE?
<elfy> yea - but they've gone now :)
<ObrienDave> yea, POOFERS ;P
<assistente> ObrienDave, your solution works! i edit also the customized livecd
<ObrienDave> glad to be of assistance :) thank you for letting me know :))
<elfy> the fix for that has been releases I believe
<assistente> i have also this other problem:  /etc/resolv.conf is not created by dhcp when i boot xubuntu customized cd
<ObrienDave> elfy, I think he's starting with the live ISO, then customizing
<elfy> yea - but I believe the fix is released now
<elfy> though whether it's made it to 12.10 iso's I don't know - was just a comment
<assistente> i have also this other problem:  /etc/resolv.conf is not created by dhcp when i boot xubuntu customized cd
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 someone can help me?
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | assistente
<ubottu> assistente: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 someone can help me?there none answer for now ;P
<ObrienDave> also see !patience
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<assistente> okY
<amjjawad> Hello elfy :)
 * ObrienDave thinks elfy is AFK
<amjjawad> ObrienDave, no problem :) nothing urgent :) thank you!
<ObrienDave> welcome
<Unit193> amjjawad: This is a support channel, if you have a question just ask and anyone that's here right now and knows will likely answer.
<amjjawad> Unit193, I am aware of that, thank you :) I have nothing urgent and I have no support Q :) thank you again :)
<amjjawad> Unit193, but since you are here, an IRC Q just now popped into my mind. When someone clicks on my name here on IRC, I want him/her to see some details like my Wiki Page. How can I do that?
<Unit193> May not be the right channel for that, I don't know what client, look up the realname config for it though.
<ObrienDave> hmm, AFAIK whois is as close as one could get
<Unit193> yep.
<elfy> that's offtopic for here though
<elfy> hello amjjawad
<Unit193> Best to ask the channel rather than targetting people.
<amjjawad> elfy, hello :) and I know this is off-topic ;)
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv help set property
<amjjawad> ObrienDave, I know "whois" will display that but I want it to display my wiki page
<amjjawad> that what I was asking but again, nothing urgent nor serious
<Myrtti> then set your wikipage as your realname
<amjjawad> amjjawad is my IRC name and Wiki Page as well
<Myrtti> I think you're confused with what IRC is then
<Unit193> Sounds like.
<amjjawad> "<Unit193> Best to ask the channel rather than targetting people." << Unit193 what do you mean?
<Myrtti> besides, you're not registered on this IRC network so technically amjjawad isn't 'your IRC name'
<amjjawad> 3 years ago, I did that but I am not an IRC type of user and I guess I will never be :) I just don't like it much :)
<amjjawad> never mind, it seems I am asking a hard Q in the wrong place :)
<Myrtti> no, you're just not getting the answers you want
<cfhowlett> amjjawad, ?? start buntu amjjawad
<Myrtti> the question is easy
<cfhowlett> ?
<elfy> Myrtti: indeed
<amjjawad> cfhowlett, yep
<amjjawad> Myrtti, never mind, please ignore my Q :)
<cfhowlett> amjjawad, as you didn't answer my email: the ubuntustudio logo is wrong.  I've got the official logo if you want it ...
<amjjawad> cfhowlett, I am not answering any email because I am so busy in Real Life with my campaign/Project
<amjjawad> but I have seen it. And I am not the one who created the artwork, it is Rafael, Lubuntu Artwork Team Leader so I will let him know :)
<cfhowlett> amjjawad, noted ... does make it problematic to communicate with you, however ...
<elfy> can we take the offtopic stuff elsewhere please
<cfhowlett> elfy, right.  sorry
<amjjawad> elfy, do you have an offtopic channel?
<ObrienDave> #xubuntu-offtopic
<amjjawad> ObrienDave, thanks :)
<amjjawad> hope my next Q is NOT offtopic :)
<amjjawad> Xubuntu 12.04 and Xubuntu 13.10 = I have noticed that 12.04 is much stable and faster. Is it only me?
<amjjawad> obviously it is stable but it is faster too!
<sambal> Is there a way I can default ubuntu 13.10 to boot to command line only and not to GUI by default? When I want, I want to be able to launch XFCE
<TheSheep> amjjawad: what is faster exactly?
<amjjawad> TheSheep, everything
<Myrtti> if you've tried them in succession on the same device then it's no surprise if the older one is faster. It's always a tradeoff.
<amjjawad> I have installed Xubuntu 12.04 on HP Mini VIA C7 M CPU with 512MB RAM and it is going great
<Myrtti> sambal: I'm sure there's a way to set up so lightdm doesn't automatically start
<sambal> Maybe you can check what is running in 13.10 that you want to stop, if you do not need
<TheSheep> sambal: sure, just disable lightdm in the boot scripts
<amjjawad> Lubuntu 13.10 failed to be installed on that machine so I had to choose Xub 12.04
<sambal> Myrtti: But even if lightdm does not start, will networking start up?
<Myrtti> sambal: sure
<sambal> Good :)
<Myrtti> they're not related
<Unit193> sambal: Change /etc/default/grub and add  text  to defualt options
<Unit193> (So,  quiet splash text, or remove those others for text log.)
<sambal> So the laptop can still connect to the wifi without me having to give the details?
<cub> amjjawad, do you have any figures to support that or is it user experience that "everything is faster"?
<sambal> I thought the wifi negotiation happened after I logged onto XFCE.
<amjjawad> cub, my findings :)
<amjjawad> I am converting my neighborhood to Linux and I am using Xubuntu 12.04 as my first choice unless the machine is super weak and low
<sambal> Well, if 12.04 is working fine, just use it, man
<amjjawad> 11 laptops have been converted so far and Xubuntu 12.04 was installed on many of these even the one with 512MB RAM where 13.10 releases failed
<amjjawad> sambal, this is what I am using on 'my' personal machines recently. I have switched from Lub to Xub
<amjjawad>  but when I asked on the mailing list the other day, many advised to use the latest 13.10
<amjjawad> I guess I will stick to 12.04 and wait for 14.04
<Myrtti> I can't remember if 12.04 was LTS for Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> yes
<amjjawad> Yes Myrtti it is
<sambal> amjjawad: Yep, just stick to what works :) You can upgrade whatever packages are needed
<amjjawad> can I then upgrade 'directly' from 12.04 to 14.04 without going through 13.04 and 13.10 ???
<Myrtti> then sure, if there's no glaring problems with 12.04, use it
<ObrienDave> amjjawad, yes
<Myrtti> that's the goal at least
<sambal> My 13.10 install is not 30 mins done yet. Slowly downloading stuff
<cub> amjjawad, yes you should be able to upgrade from LTS to the next LTS
<amjjawad> that is great news :D
<sambal> What makes you think 14.04 will install where 13.10 failed? :o
<amjjawad> do you expect a newcomers to Linux to be able to do that alone?
<cub> amjjawad, you mean upgrade?
<amjjawad> cub, yes
<sambal> You can tell them what to do :p Edit 1 file, and then upgrade
<amjjawad> note that they are totally NEW :)
<Myrtti> sambal: there's not file editing involved, just one command
<Myrtti> s/not/no/
<sambal> See, even better, amjjawad
<sambal> They just execute a command
<amjjawad> but I keep a list of their names and phone numbers etc and they are not so far but the number is increasing day after day
<sambal> I used to edit the sources.list file, but if there is a command, can just use it
<cub> I'm not sure which thread we're talking about now. New users being able to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? Or new users being able to use 12.04 and upgrade some packages?
<sambal> The first one, cub
<amjjawad> I am talking about the upgrade process from 12.04 to 14.04
<sambal> Is there a package that helps to find the fastest mirror?
<Myrtti> sambal: you can do that from the gui
<sambal> Myrtti: What to use?
<Myrtti> atleast if things aren't too different from main Ubuntu
<amjjawad> sambal, I usually go to Synaptic and change the server if needed
<sambal> Do you get a list of servers there?
<amjjawad> sambal, sure I do
<amjjawad> I choose "select best server"
<Myrtti> http://askubuntu.com/a/37825
<cub> I believe the Software Updater will announce that there's is a new version to upgrade to and ask the user if they want to upgrade to 14.04? Should be as "simple" as Windows Update or the Mac updates
<Myrtti> cub: indeed
<sambal> I don't think Synaptic is installed by default on my laptop
<sambal> And this is a clean 13.10 install
<amjjawad> cub, yes, I am aware but for a newcomer, I just don't want them to mess around with their installation
<amjjawad> sambal, oh, I am using 12.04 right now so not sure about 13.10
<Myrtti> sambal: there should be an equivalent of software sources or similar
<Myrtti> if nothing else, you should get there from the software updater options
<sambal> There is. Software manager, or something
<amjjawad> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<amjjawad> I am not a fan of Software Centers
<sambal> Yeah, installed synaptic. Let me check that.
<amjjawad> sambal, sure :) tyt
<amjjawad> I want to do a test. I want to 'force' upgrade 12.04 to Trusty
<amjjawad> can someone please remind me how to do that?
<Myrtti> sudo do-release-upgrade -d If I remember right
<sambal> Bah. There are 2 mirrors in Singapore.
<sambal> Excellent.
<amjjawad> Myrtti, and no need to change anything else? a file or something, right?
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> do you have ppa's set up?
<sambal> apt-get update took 5 seconds. Down from 3-4 minutes
<amjjawad> Myrtti, for the test I want to do, nop
<amjjawad> sambal, wow, super nice ... enjoy :D
<Myrtti> then it probably just works
<amjjawad> Myrtti, thanks, I will do a fresh new installation for Xub 12.04 on my test machine (P4 with less than 512MB RAM) and test that :)
<sambal> Any of you here use LateX or TeX/
<amjjawad> grrr. no default or UI configuration found :/
<amjjawad> http://phillw.net/hardware/BnA9pw11 << my test machine
<Myrtti> sambal: sure
<amjjawad> and I am using the same LiveUSB I have used to do 10 installations of Xub 12.04 :/
<ObrienDave> disk went bad?
<amjjawad> I just used it a while ago and it worked :(
<amjjawad> my test PC does not like my LiveUSB
<ObrienDave> what's a "while ago"
<ObrienDave> never mind, assumed DVD
<amjjawad> few hours ago maybe
<amjjawad> I've been using the same USB for weeks now
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 someone can help me?
<amjjawad> it says: Error, no configuration file found - No default or UI config directive found
<sambal> Is there a post install script that I can run to check and install packages if I want to?
<amjjawad> sambal, there is a command that lists all the installed packages but I forgot it :(
<sambal> Um
<sambal> dpkg -l | grep ii will give me the installed packages
<sambal> I don't want that.
<amjjawad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<amjjawad> is this what you want?
<sambal> Post install - a walkthrough to let me know if I have missed out on things. Like install some restricted codes, or fonts, etc
<amjjawad> sambal, not sure but I always do: apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras after each and every install
<amjjawad> that is more than enough for me. Then add step my step the programs I need to use like GParted, Shotwel, VLC, etc
<sambal> amjjawad: Oh okay
<sambal> Just ran that
<amjjawad> sambal, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sambal> What is shotwel?
<Myrtti> photo management software
<amjjawad> Myrtti, I can't dig deeper into the LiveUSB and why it is not booting now so I will upgrade 13.10 to Trusty and then try maybe with a virtual machine for 12.04 to TT
<amjjawad> sambal, I use it to crop the images and I like it
<amjjawad> it is the default with Ubuntu GNOME :)
<amjjawad> do-release-upgrade -d ... upgrading 13.10 to Trusty in progress :)
 * ObrienDave is not that brave ;P
<knome> this isn't the right channel to discuss that
<amjjawad> knome, ?
<knome> amjjawad, trusty isn't released; you can discuss upgrading to it in #ubuntu+1
<amjjawad> I have been discussing with the guys here about how to do upgrade, etc
<amjjawad> I did not know it is NOT allowed :)
<amjjawad> why everything is not allowed here? this is the 2nd time :)
<amjjawad> no one told me to take that elsewhere - about upgrading
<amjjawad> anyway, it is ok!!!!
 * cfhowlett thinks installing a pre-alpha release is ... not adviseable
<ObrienDave> it's not on their main computer ;)
<amjjawad> cfhowlett, upgrade failed anyway :D so will leave it now, I am not in the mood
<koegs> does catfish support wildcards?
<ObrienDave> yes
<koegs> so i click "type = Videos", select the location and how do i search for "all videos"?
<ObrienDave> *
<koegs> ok, wasnt patient enough, thx
<ObrienDave> linux does not recognize file extensions the same way as windows. it's just a part of the file name
<koegs> i know
<ObrienDave> k
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 solutions?
<greenmockingbird> ok so i've tried adding my script to rc.local and /etc/profile.d/ and no luck
<greenmockingbird> tried using the gui and manually added it to session/startup application autostartup but the script still does not start when the system boots
<greenmockingbird> any ideas?
<greenmockingbird> the script is executable and I can call it manually from terminal
<greenmockingbird> ohhhhh now i can't call that script directly.....
<greenmockingbird> ok fixed that, now the script runns when called directly
<greenmockingbird> fixed the autoboot issue with my grub so now this script is the last stumbling block before I call this experiment good...
<greenmockingbird> I will say that using linux is a learning experience
<Poisoned_Dragon> what does the script do?
<greenmockingbird> it just runs cgminer
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh... bitcoin stuff
<Poisoned_Dragon> Were you the one having X crashing issues?
<greenmockingbird> noifixed that last night before i came here
<greenmockingbird>  i just cant get this script to autostart
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm...
<Poisoned_Dragon> do you put the full path?
<greenmockingbird> i noticed when i go to rc.local it says i must modify execution bits
<koegs> rc.local will call this script as root-user, most probably not what you want
<koegs> can you nopaste that script?
<koegs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<greenmockingbird> yeah one sec
<greenmockingbird> I added a line to rc.local its the only line I added and the only line other than exit 0 not commented out
<greenmockingbird> wth i cant paste it here..
<koegs> greenmockingbird: i want to see what you added to rc.local and i want to see the script
<greenmockingbird> workig on that... /home/miner2/miner_launcher.sh 30 & is what I added to the rc.local
<greenmockingbird> thats is the only line I added to rc.local
<koegs> and it should be executed as root or as user "miner2"
<greenmockingbird> but the odd thing is after boot up I can ssh in and call miner_launcher.sh direct with ./miner_launcher.sh and it works correctly
<greenmockingbird> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<greenmockingbird> lol my brain must not be working
<greenmockingbird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561753/
<greenmockingbird> thats the text of miner_launcher.sh
<greenmockingbird> when called directly it works but it just doesnt seem to run at startup
<koegs> greenmockingbird: do you login as root via ssh or as miner2?
<greenmockingbird> miner2
<greenmockingbird> is that why su doesnt work?
<koegs> then try the following in rc.local "su - miner2 -c /home/miner2/miner_launcher.sh 30 &"
<koegs> might be redundant but ok for a quick test
<greenmockingbird> right on one sec
<greenmockingbird> no quotes i assume correct?
<koegs> yes
<greenmockingbird> no dice
<greenmockingbird> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561788/
<greenmockingbird> thats rc.local
<koegs> basically, you do not need that launch script
<greenmockingbird> do i need to chmod +x rc.local?
<koegs> no
<greenmockingbird> oh ok
<koegs> just use "su miner2 -c "screen -dmS cgm /home/miner2/mine_digitalcoins.sh" directly
<greenmockingbird> so basically I'mdumb lol
<greenmockingbird> I'll try that
<greenmockingbird> POW!!!!
<greenmockingbird> that works!!
<greenmockingbird> koegs Thanks for the help man that worked first trry
<cub> Perhaps this is a bit far fetched idea but: I can run a xubuntu in a virtualbox on my work laptop, or I can use a USB stick and boot into a xbuntu installed on that usb stick
<koegs> cub: you can do both
<cub> Would it be possible to have a usb stick which I could run from within my work laptop directly?
<cub> koegs, how would I do both?
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 solutions?
<koegs> cub: you can install xubuntu to a usb-stick just like you would install it to a harddrive, then boot the usb-stick
<Khep> hello here
<Khep> im looking for a very simple but effective audio player for linux (in command line)...
<cub> koegs, but then I would "only" boot into xubuntu and can't use the mac os at the same time, as I do when running xubuntu through Virtualbox inside mac os
<koegs> cub: correct, if you want to use both at the same time, then i would use virtualbox
<cub> I was hoping there would be a solution to combine them, so I could bring my usb stick home and continue in the exact same environment
<koegs> as far as i know, most of the virtualization software is not able to boot from a usb-stick
<koegs> so you might get it working somehow but not without a lot of effort
<cub> yeah, I need to do more investigation. :)
<koegs> Khep: cmus is popular
<assistente> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193298 solutions?
<koegs> !patience | assistente
<ubottu> assistente: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<assistente> is 2 days that i wait for a answer... none that can help me?
<koegs> Khep: moc also looks interesting
<Khep> arf
<Khep> i have a cut
<Matt___> Hello, sorry for my ignorance in advance.  I'm having trouble installing xubuntu from a usb stick onto another usb stick. The installation seemed to be complete, I restarted the computer along with removing the usb with the xubuntu media but xubuntu won't boot. I'd appreciate any help, thanks
<Khep> koegs: moc is good, what are the precedent recommendation, internet has cut i lost messages :(
<GridCube> Matt___, grub probably got isntalled to the usb you removed
<koegs> Khep: nothing after moc
<GridCube> i suggest you to retry using both usb, and then try to run boot-repair to choose where grub should go
<Matt___> Thanks Grid, I'll let you know how it goes
<Khep> yes but before moc ?
<Khep> i start to read and i lost everything
<koegs> cmus and moc
<Khep> ok thx
<Khep> if you have a choice between cmus and mplayer
<koegs> moc has just become my favorite :D
<GridCube> assistente, no one here seems to know for the moment
<Khep> let's try it
<Khep> thx
<assistente> GridCube, i find also this post http://lists.debian.org/debian-live/2009/04/msg00040.html
<assistente> but i don't understand
<assistente> do you know?
<GridCube> sorry, i have no idea of this science
<Matt___> Hi Grid. If the media usb is in it wants to install xubuntu again. If the usb which xubuntu supposedly got installed on in in then it won't accept it as a proper boot device. How do I get into the boot repair?
<Khep> can someone speak to me plzz
<Khep> it's a test for my irssi config
<Khep> thx much
<knome> Khep, speak, but please test on other channels next time
<Khep> knome: thx much man, it was just once, it's working perfectly
<knome> Khep, sure, just saying :) good to hear it works
<us|0gb> Quick question: Is everything at https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10 free? I know not everything in Xubuntu is free, but I am hoping everything in that PPA is.
<GridCube> Matt___, boot in a live session, not the installer
<GridCube> then use boot-repair
<knome> us|0gb, it's as the normal xfce packages: yes it's free; please not that you are using the PPA on your own responsibility
<knome> *note
<us|0gb> knome: Thanks! Yeah, I know I use PPAs (or any added repositories) at my own risk. I installed a kernel one time from one, and it killed my VirtualBox installation. I wasn't able to fix it either, and had to reinstall the whole system.
<us|0gb> If Xfce4 bugs up on me, I should be able to recover my data from my partial LXDE desktop, then reinstall again.
<us`0gb> My top panel is now huge and the panel items are all on the left (before, some were on the right). I think deleting my Xfce configuration and letting the updated Xfce build new configuration may be in order.
<us^0gb> MUCH better. It seems the Xfce configuration file format has changed, and is incompatible with old versions.
<amjjawad> need some help here
<Chanshark> what seems to be the problem?
<amjjawad> Xubuntu 12.04 installed on HP Pavilion TX 1000
<amjjawad> I left the room, the machine went to screensaver
<amjjawad> came back and when I moved the mouse, there is no cursor
<amjjawad> I still can see the right click menu and everything works but no cursor
<amjjawad> thoughts?
<Chanshark> does it come back when you restart your computer?
<amjjawad> I didn't but this is not my machine, I just got it few hours ago from my neighbor to convert it from Windows to Linux
<amjjawad> so I am trying to solve this before I give him his laptop back as I don't want him to see the same issue
<amjjawad> he is totally new to Linux
<Chanshark> if you restart the linux machine is the cursor visible though?
<amjjawad> let me reboot :)
<Chanshark> ok :)
<amjjawad> I know it might be back but I don't want to see the same issue again :D
<Chanshark> well if its back i think i know the problem
<Chanshark> and its a really easy fix
<amjjawad> that is good to know :)
<amjjawad> can I add one more thing? the fan is not stopping it works on full speed :/
<Chanshark> im not sure about that let me google it lol
<amjjawad> I know that machine has only 512MB RAM but Xubuntu 12.04 was a huge success for my installations on low hardware so I take my chances
<Chanshark> also amjjawad, im working off this http://askubuntu.com/questions/367459/mouse-cursor-disappearing-at-every-second-boot-ubuntu-13-10 because they seemed to have the same problem
<amjjawad> oh ok
<amjjawad> I got the mouse back
<Chanshark> so yeah i think that may be the problem, but i would ask someone better at this then me, because i installed xubuntu like a week ago lol
<Chanshark> just to make sure
<amjjawad> I have disabled Screensaver
<amjjawad> I don't want to tell him to reboot the machine to get the cursor back :D
<amjjawad> I need to install Broadcom drivers so must take it to the other room where my router is and connect it via LAN cable
<Chanshark> lol i have been to lazy to install my wireless drivers so i just am using like 50ft of Ethernet cable :P
 * ObrienDave has both, wireed and wireless going lol
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys
<ObrienDave> greetings
<Chanshark> hey
<amjjawad> my room is a real mess because I have many machines now ... my neighbors became so much excited when he was reading my posts about Linux on a facebook group and he gave me 5 machines, all converted to Linux
<amjjawad> so I need to use the wireless ... don't have enough cables :D
<amjjawad> hello PhoenixSTF :)
<Chanshark> make sure you save the keys though lol
<amjjawad> keys?
<Chanshark> incase he ever wants to duel boot or somthing
<Chanshark> yeah for windows
<ObrienDave> i'm just too lazy to coil up the cable
<amjjawad> Windows is GONE :D
<amjjawad> and these machines are so old
<amjjawad> barely handle WinXP
<Chanshark> i switched this computer to xubuntu because it has corrupt memory and cant handle windows but then i fell in love with linux :P so when i get my new motherboard for my newer computer im converting it
<PhoenixSTF> is it normal for xubuntu to wake the system up from suspension whe a desk light is turned on?
<ObrienDave> umm, no
<PhoenixSTF> lol
<PhoenixSTF> wierd :)
<ObrienDave> i suspect when you turn on the light, you joggle the mouse or something like that
<ObrienDave> that will wake the system
<PhoenixSTF> ObrienDave, no, I light my desk light form the back of the desk
<PhoenixSTF> I do not mix with any equipment or touch anything on the pc
<ObrienDave> do you bump the desk?
<PhoenixSTF> No!
<PhoenixSTF> i've tested it
<PhoenixSTF> maybe it is the power surge from the lamp
<ObrienDave> that was going to be my next thought :)
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<ObrienDave> what kind of lamp? fluorescent? halogen?
<ObrienDave> led?
<PhoenixSTF> Flurescent
<ObrienDave> how close is it to your system?
<PhoenixSTF> small 9 watt lamp
<ObrienDave> distance?
<PhoenixSTF> next to it but i move the lamp else where, the only thing in comon is wall socket
<PhoenixSTF> tsted
<PhoenixSTF> so probably power surge
<ObrienDave> try surge supression power strip on system. could help
<PhoenixSTF> that or it's haunted
 * ObrienDave goes with haunted
<PhoenixSTF> xD
<PhoenixSTF> anyways how is xubuntu 14.04? testing yet?
<ObrienDave> i've been testing the daily build, nothing to shout about yet
<PhoenixSTF> Xfce version?
<ObrienDave> yes, i won't run anything else ;P
<PhoenixSTF> I mean is it with 4.10?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu 14.10 trusty daily build
<PhoenixSTF> I mean xfce version is it with 4.10 or 4.12?
<ObrienDave> hmm, let me check, sec
<knome> there is no 14.10.
<knome> trusty is 14.04
<ObrienDave> yea, i caught it a bit late ;P
<PhoenixSTF> you know that trusty tar in my language means reliable goat?
<knome> PhoenixSTF, that's what it is supposed to mean.
<PhoenixSTF> knome, right! lo
<PhoenixSTF> but goat in my language has secondary meanings
<knome> not sure they are suitable for this channel, so i'd ask not to go further
<PhoenixSTF> knome, I wont
<knome> besides, general chatter in #xubuntu-offtopic
<PhoenixSTF> there is a offtopic
<PhoenixSTF> ???
<PhoenixSTF> thanks :)
<PhoenixSTF> anyways I got a little issue with some full screen programs, my screen setup is 2 monitors, one landscape and one portrait, and some times on my landscape things go off screen
<PhoenixSTF> they do not seem to stop at screen boundary and go for the full area even if it is not visable
<krytarik> amjjawad: Seems like that laptop is affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/492782
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492782 in xf86-video-ati "[i945gme] Mouse cursor disappears after restarting screen (xrandr / resume)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu298> is gstreamer open source?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I should hope so
<xubuntu298> I just googled it and got the official site
<xubuntu298> I think is this one http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
<xubuntu298> stable is 1.21 but restrectedd extras install a 0.10 version why
<Poisoned_Dragon> best to ask the developers of gstreamere
<GridCube> !search gstreamer
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> !find gstreamer
<ubottu> Found: bluez-gstreamer, gir1.2-gstreamer-0.10, gir1.2-gstreamer-1.0, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-gconf, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-dbg, gstreamer0.10-gnonlin-doc (and 109 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<GridCube> mmm i see references to gstreamer 1.0
<xubuntu298> right
<xubuntu298> I wanna install the gstreamer codecs only without flash java etc from restricted extras
<xubuntu298> which packges are those
<GridCube> xubuntu298, the list http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> and see the depend http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/xubuntu-restricted-addons
<GridCube> java is not a restricted extra as far as i understand
<xubuntu298> thank you GridCube you 've been very helpful :)
<xubuntu298> how can i track firefox beta
<xubuntu298> or aurora etc
<amjjawad> feel bad :( I have installed Xubuntu 12.04 on HP TX1000 AMD with 512MB RAM. After installation, everything was fine but after apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade, the machine became slower and got black screen before the login manager. I don't know why
<amjjawad> Xubuntu 12.04 worked perfectly fine on VIA C7 M with 512MB RAM. I thought AMD CPU is stronger than VIA
<Joe__> Hello, I was wondering if someone can help me out with an error I got?
<xubuntu189> wat
#xubuntu 2013-12-13
<tripper> Hey
<tripper> I just did a clean install of 13.10, then installed nvidia drivers for my 560 Ti.
<tripper> When I reboot, X seems to start up fine, but instead of a login screen, all it shows is the desktop background for the login screen and the default X-shaped cursor.
<tripper> LightDM doesn't seem to start properly.
<tripper> And now that I have the proprietary drivers installed, my consoles are broken, so I can't just startx as a user from there.
<tripper> What's going on and how do I fix my system?
<tripper> Anyone?
<holstein> tripper: i would confirm with the open driver
<tripper> It started up fine with nouveau.
<tripper> It seems to be changing t othe nonfree driver that somehow messed up my login.
<holstein> tripper: i would just use the nouveau ones
<tripper> Regargles, my machine is inoperable: I hadn't installed an SSH server on it yet so I can't do things on it from my laptop, I can't start an X environment properly, and thanks to the proprietary drivers, my TTYs on't work
<tripper> The last of which woudln't be an issue if the login manager worked fine.
<holstein> tripper: purge the drivers, and test
<holstein> tripper: see that the proprietary driver has put no xorg.conf file in place
<tripper> I can't. I have no way to get a shell on the machine.
<holstein> tripper: there is a recovery shell at boot
<tripper> Should I mount the system from a livecd?
<tripper> oh
<holstein> tripper: in the grub menu
<tripper> Let's see
<tripper> Oh, it automatically boots without showing the GRUB menu; what's the key to pull up the grub menu at boot
<tripper> ?
<holstein> tripper: shift
<holstein> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode#Booting_into_recovery_mode is what i was looking for
<tripper> Odd; I hold down Shift even a little bit before the POST beep and it still doesn't go into GRUB
<tripper> ┐('～`；)┌
<tripper> Any possible explanations?
<holstein> tripper: sure.. many
<holstein> tripper: i know, on fresh installs like this, sometimes i'l just reinstall.. since that only takes me about 8 minutes
<tripper> Yeah, I might just do that lol
<holstein> though, i would just tap shift and keep trying.. or, llok from a live CD and see if there is an xorg.conf
<Tlan5> hello i need help with xubuntu 13.10
<holstein> Tlan5: just ask
<tripper> holstein: WOuld I just wipe the xorg.conf?
<holstein> tripper: i would test.. without it.. moving it out of the way.. i would look in it, and see what driver is specified
<Tlan5> i have an acer V5 122p-0643 laptop
<Tlan5> and the brightness controls do not work
<Tlan5> also my my machine hangs up when i i do a shutdown
<tripper> What would be hilarious would be if it somehow kept a reference to nouveau
<Tlan5> it will reboot fine but hangs on shutdown
<holstein> Tlan5: i would look for and apply all the upgrades.. in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. and reboot and test
<tripper> It's odd; I've never had issues like this with *buntu distros before. It seems as if things just stopped "just working" from 11.04 onwards...
<Tlan5> ok
<Tlan5> also i noticed on boot up
<Tlan5> that it says amd microcode failed to load
<Tlan5> how do i install the latest amd microcode
<holstein> tripper: make sure you let the driver manufacturer know you are having issues with the driver they are providing
<tripper> holstein: Well, the driver itself seems to be all right. It doesn't cause hardware glitches or artifacts or anythingo f the sort.
<tripper> My system just isn't playing nice with it.
<tripper> Let's see if it's a config file doing it before we notify nvidia
<holstein> tripper: they provide that config file
<tripper> Hmm
<holstein> tripper: the nvidia GUI creates that config file on my hardware where i use the proprietary nvidia driver
<tripper> Okay, Poking iaround in /etc/X11
<tripper> There's no xorg.conf
<tripper> or xorg.conf.d
<holstein> tripper: right.. doenst have to be
<holstein> tripper: but, you can put one in place.. to specify the vesa driver.. might get you in
<tripper> holstein: I'm wishiw I wolud have run nvidia-xconfig beore rebooting.
<loloof64> Hello, I have an old Xubuntu installed on my PC, so I am downloading the latest. And I would like to know what is the fatest way to install it ?
<loloof64> Without making a cd or liveusb
<holstein> loloof64: take the hard drive to a machine that you can install using a CD or liveUSB
<loloof64> Ok, thank you :)
<loloof64> My understanding
<loloof64> is that I must do use a live cd
<loloof64> or live usb
<holstein> loloof64: i didnt say "must".. im responding to the "fastest" question
<loloof64> Sorry :p
<loloof64> My question is bad formulated :p
<loloof64> I just want to install from Xubuntu very old
<loloof64> to latest Xubuntu
<loloof64> So upgrading is not possible
<loloof64> by Canonical
<holstein> loloof64: sure.. i would do a fresh install
<holstein> loloof64: you cannot boot cd on the machine?
<loloof64> Yes :)
<holstein> loloof64: then, why not make a live CD?
<loloof64> Sure, it is a post 2000 machine :)
<tripper> holstein: Okay, so I managed to do something good.
<tripper> I chrooted into my install from the live CD and ran nvidia-xconfig.
<holstein> loloof64: ok.. then, im not following why you are not just making a cd from the cd imaage
<loloof64> Because I have to found a cd
<tripper> Let's boot into my install and see if it runs ok now
<loloof64> And it is still late in morning
<loloof64> Because I have no cd
<holstein> loloof64: ok.. and you have no USB? do you have USB booting capabilities?
<loloof64> So I'll do it later :p
<tripper> holstein: IT WORKS!
<holstein> tripper: congrats
<loloof64> I must check usb capabilities on BIOS
<loloof64> I think I've done it before on this old machine ...
<Tlan5> hey i can't install the amd microcode
<holstein> Tlan5: you shouldnt need to
<holstein> Tlan5: are you up to date with all the upgrades?
<loloof64> I have to download for 12 minutes left, then I try with usb :) Thanks
<Tlan5> when i typed dmesg | grep microcode
<holstein> loloof64: enjoy!
<Tlan5> says one of them has failed
<holstein> Tlan5: did you upgrade the system?
<loloof64> :)
<Tlan5> yes
<Tlan5> i ran that command you pasted
<holstein> Tlan5: and, you rebooted?
<holstein> Tlan5: you'll need to reboot into newer kernel upgrades
<Tlan5> yes
<holstein> ok.. what is not working?
<Tlan5> how do i do that ?
<holstein> Tlan5: you just reboot.. and you'll boot into a newer kernel, if one came in
<Tlan5> ok
<holstein> Tlan5: is there something about the machine that is not functioning?
<Tlan5> here is my problem
<Tlan5> yes
<holstein> Tlan5: what?
<Tlan5> the brightness controls on my laptops keyboard not working
<holstein> Tlan5: OK.. i understand that.. but i dont think that is related to the microde situation
<Tlan5> and when i press  FN + arrow up or down  the brightness icon pops up but also this display window opens
<holstein> microcode*
<holstein> Tlan5: "this display window" ?
<Tlan5> it opens a new window each time i press the brightness buttons on the keyboard
<Tlan5> yes
<holstein> Tlan5: what opens?
<Tlan5> the display window
<Tlan5> its titled "Display"
<holstein> Tlan5: sure.. what display window? do you have a screenshot?
<Tlan5> shows my monitor res and refresh rate
<Tlan5> you know in the control panel
<Tlan5> you can click on "display"
<holstein> Tlan5: i always keep in mind that the hardware may not support linux
<holstein> Tlan5: what graphics card does the hardware have in it?
<Tlan5> go into settings
<Tlan5> you will see under hardware  "Display"
<holstein> Tlan5: sure.. no need to go into the setings.. OK
<Tlan5> this is the window that pops up each time i press brightness up or down
<holstein> Tlan5: ok.. i understand.. a settings window opens
<holstein> Tlan5: what graphics hardware?
<Tlan5> yes a settings window titlled "display" opens
<Tlan5> it seems like a bug
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Tlan5> i was able to fix the volume marker bug
<Tlan5> now i need to fix the brightness bug
<Tlan5> but i think it has been solved
<holstein> Tlan5: it might not be a bug.. so tell me what graphics hardware you have?
<Tlan5> i know someone has had this issue
<holstein> Tlan5: sure.. *i* have had that issue
<Tlan5>  can i show you a website with the specs
<holstein> Tlan5: i have had it on unsupported hardware
<Tlan5> its an ACER V5 122p-0643
<Tlan5> that is the model
<holstein> Tlan5: what graphics driver is in the unity>
<Tlan5> its an AMD APU A6 temash
<holstein> unit*
<Tlan5> it has a 8260D i believe
<holstein> Tlan5: i'll wait while you confirm
<Tlan5> its an ultra low power quad core runs between 1-1.4ghz
<Tlan5> i got 10gb of ddr3 installed
<Tlan5> and an samsung evo 840 120gb ssd
<holstein> Tlan5: what graphics card do you have?
<Tlan5> it has an apu
<Tlan5> with the cpu and gpu together
<Tlan5> the gpu side is an AMD Radeon HJD 8250
<holstein> Tlan5: OK.. and what brand is it? what model?
<holstein> !amd
<holstein> !ati | Tlan5
<ubottu> Tlan5: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Tlan5> i go the latest amd beta catalyst drivers installed
<holstein> Tlan5: beta would be not supported... i would go to the ones in the official repos
<holstein> Tlan5: otherwise, you'll see support from whomever provides the beta drivers you are using
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Tlan5> no offical driver is aweful
<holstein> ^^ can be handy
<Tlan5> the catalyst beta is the only one that works
<Tlan5> i don't think its a driver issue
<holstein> Tlan5: ok.. you'll need to test with the official driver for official support here
<Tlan5> i think its bug in xubuntu
<Tlan5> like the sound volume icon bug
<holstein> Tlan5: sure.. and i dont agree that its a bug
<Tlan5> Argh i know someone here has had a similar issue
<Tlan5> there is gotta be
<holstein> Tlan5: i have had that issue..
<Tlan5> why does the microcode not load?
<Tlan5> what did you do to fix it ?
<Tlan5> i tried lubuntu 13.10 before xubuntu 13.10
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2011914
<Tlan5> and lubuntu seemed laggier
<holstein> Tlan5: lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu
<holstein> Tlan5: let me know if you'd like to test with the official driver.. otherwise, report to the beta driver maintainers.. or feel free and see if someone comes along with first hand experience.. good luck!
<Tlan5> what about this microcode issue
<Tlan5> i have the same problem
<Tlan5> what was the fix or command needed to fix it ?
<loloof64> quit
<loloof64> Apologizing
<Tlan5> i found an newer amd microcode file
<holstein> Tlan5: i wouldnt just start dropping in any code you find on the internet
<holstein> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/microcode is a nice read about microcode
<holstein> it should just be included in the kernel
<Tlan5> hmmm
<Tlan5> yea i guess
<holstein> you can try something from http://www.amd64.org/microcode.html , but i would be aware of what issues could be caused and who is responsible for support at that point
<Tlan5> xubuntu still does not shut down
<Tlan5> the icon spins then stops
<Tlan5> i dunno what it is doing
<holstein> Tlan5: you can troubleshoot that by trying from the terminal.. sudo shutdown -h now
<holstein> Tlan5: you'll get some error messages.. you can try sudo halt
<holstein> Tlan5: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<holstein> answer3 is worth a try
<Tlan5> what is the latest kernel i can use
<holstein> Tlan5: you can use whatever you choose to support on your own.. the latest kernel for you version is automatically upgraded to the version it is intended to be
<holstein> Tlan5: when testing other kernels, you can always keep a few around.. the one you have now for example could be left in place
<Tlan5> ok
<Tlan5> i don't think iam going to do that
<Tlan5> the brightness didn't work with the open or proprietary drivers
<holstein> Tlan5: well, its a good idea to keep a 'known good' kernel around for backup
<Tlan5> this is the microcode error i get
<Tlan5>  failed to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam16h.bin
<Tlan5> when i loaded the catalyst driver does that get rid of any other video driver ?
<xubuntu279> Anyone know why I'd get graphics lag in Firefox? The computer is fine but like scrolling down on an internet page just is really choppy.
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu279:  firefox has a setting in its' preferences for smooth scrolling. looked at that?
<xubuntu279> I have not. Didn't occur to me cause on all my other computers Firefox is smooth but I'll check it out and see if it makes it better.
<well_laid_lawn> just an idea
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try without compositing if that's being used
<xubuntu279> I just installed the flash player plugin from the software center and it seems to be much smoother but still a bit choppy, gonna try what you told me.
<xubuntu279> Yea smooth scrolling is selected.
<xubuntu279> But it's not bad now after the flash install.
<well_laid_lawn> great
<xubuntu279> Everything's good besides Youtube. When trying to load a video it blows up.
<well_laid_lawn> start firefox from a terminal so you can catch any errors mentioned
<xubuntu279> I think that it's actually flash. Firefox is running fine but any videos won't load.
<well_laid_lawn> I thought youtube moved to html5
<cyphtor> you have to enable it
<us}0gb> How?
<cyphtor> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<xubuntu279> I went to youtube and it made me install Flash. Installed it through software center and blew up.
<cyphtor> things with DRM still won't always play nice
<us}0gb> I tried setting it at that link, now most videos claim to be unavailable and the rest say I need to install Flash.
<xubuntu279> I'm confused though. My work computer runs Xubuntu and plays any video perfectly fine. Reading reviews on the flash plugin it says that Adobe doesn't support Linux anymore.
<us}0gb> Adobe doesn't support GNU/Linux, so you are using an old version of Flash.
<us}0gb> The old versions of Flash are still available from back when you had support.
<xubuntu279> So what's the solution to play videos?
<cyphtor> my 13.1 install did flash fine with the default install
<us}0gb> It depends. The solution I use is to not play them. If you are using Firefox or a fork, you can install a browser plugin to change YouTube to HTML5.
<cyphtor> aside from stuff that has the DRM stuff that doesn't come with ubuntu (amazon prime, google play, not sure what else)
<us}0gb> I would use the browser plugin, but Firefox's address bar bothers me too much, so I use Midori instead. No such plugin for me.
<cyphtor> in which case your only option afaik is google's html5 DRM stuff in google chrome
<xubuntu279> Well I installed Chrome and it doesn't even work when I try to run it.
<us}0gb> Google Chrome's address bar is worse than Firefox's.
<tlan5> hey i figured out why certain microcode didn't work
<tlan5> its because i had the propritary catalyst driver
<tlan5> and doesnt really mean anything
<us}0gb> I wonder if my distribution even has Chrome ....
 * us}0gb checks
<us}0gb> Nope, seems not.
<cyphtor> I've not been brave enough to try to get AMD's proprietary driver running on this install yet :Z
<us}0gb> I don't have that driver either, and not having it bugs up my graphics a bit.
<us}0gb> I went to the store to get a new Intel graphics card to replace it, but it seems my laptop doesn't have a swappable graphics card. I'm stuck with the bugs until I get a new machine.
<cyphtor> yeah... sometimes I die a little inside from having a gaming card that I can't currently do a whole lot with
<us}0gb> I don't even need something for gaming, I just wish my panel and random browser text would quit bugging up.
<us}0gb> Though my gaming frame rate is about three much of the time, so that could be improved.
<xubuntu279> 3 FPS?
<us}0gb> Yes, three frames per second. Not all the time, but much of the time. I do get up to seven sometimes.
<us}0gb> If I'm not running anything else.
<xubuntu279> Wow
<xubuntu279> What is your GPU?
<us}0gb> Some sort of AMD garbage. Checking model ...
<us}0gb> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS690M [Radeon Xpress 1200/1250/1270]
<xubuntu279> But what games are you playing that it only gets 3 FPS?
<us}0gb> Minetest. I haven't tried other games yet since removing the proprietary driver, but I used to get thirty to forty frames.
<xubuntu279> Is that just pretty much open source minecraft?
<us}0gb> Free (as in freedom) Minecraft, yes, but I've tried the real Minecraft too. I never liked the real Minecraft, even before I ditched the proprietary games.
<xubuntu279> I got bored of Minecraft. My friends spend hour after hour making different servers and building different things that are later forgotten.
<xubuntu279> They spend like 2 weeks on a server making it cool then when they finish they move on and forget about it.
<xubuntu279> Quick question: How do you make it so that it stops asking for a password after starting up?
<us}0gb> I used to build huge tunnels in Minetest, in a mad search for iron. But at three frames, that's not much fun.
<us}0gb> You need your password to log into a server.
<us}0gb> Unless you use no password, but then someone could hijack your account.
<xubuntu279> that question is talking about Xubuntu, haha
<us}0gb> OH! My bad.
<us}0gb> There's a way, but I'm not sure what it is. THere's an option when you install it, but after you install it, you'll have to modify some setting that I don't know where is.
<xubuntu279> Yea, I know. Whatever I'm giving this comp away I'll just set the password to "password" and let them deal with it every time they restart
<xubuntu279> I don't get it, just plugged in a computer I have running Lubuntu and videos are running flawlessly.
<xubuntu279> Yesterday I was working on another comp trying to get Lubuntu to run videos and it was futile.
<holstein> xubuntu279: same kernel? and package sets? same version?
<xubuntu279> I can't be sure but maybe not.
<loloof64> Hello, Please, LiveUSB creator is under Windows what ______ is under Linux ?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin
<loloof64> What software must I use, plez
<loloof64> please ?
<ObrienDave> unetbootin
<loloof64> Yes, I recall ,now
<loloof64> Thanks :)
<loloof64> Thanks a lot :)
<loloof64> C you
<ObrienDave> yw
<ObrienDave> another happy customer ;P
<xubuntu279> I've also been having difficulties with Xubuntu and videos. Could it be because this is Lubuntu 13.10 and I'm using Xubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> xubuntu279: it would be more likely that, than a diffrence in lubuntu vs xubuntu
<xubuntu279> Yea, but that doesn't rule out the issue of the two Lubuntu installs that both are 13.10.
<holstein> xubuntu279: lubuntu and xubuntu are ubuntu.. but, there are differences in many packages, and the hardware they support between 12.04 and 13.10
<xubuntu279> Unless it has to do with the one that had issues is just a terrible computer that I'm junking.
<holstein> xubuntu279: whats the issue? graphics driver support? have you tried the steam suggested PPA's? ppa's are not officially supported, but you can easily try newer driver versions that way for troubleshooting
<xubuntu279> Well that computer I've given up on. 900MHz processor and 380MB SDRAM. It runs Lubuntu fine but it's slow on the internet just due to the high intensity of how much stuff is on websites these days.
<holstein> xubuntu279: i might run a machine like that without X
<xubuntu279> I have a question on what's your opinion. This comp that I'm working on now is rather old, 2.6GHZ pentium 4 and 1GB DDR RAM, but I'm going to give it to my grandma cause she just watches TV all day and just would like to use the internet. Think leaving Lubuntu on this computer would be a good idea? It runs fine but I'm just worried about things breaking in the future and it not being Windows with easy updates and stuff.
<holstein> xubuntu279: i turn off auto updates for folks like that.. i update them for that user.. its no more or less complex or easy windows vs linux.. just different
<ObrienDave> LOL wait for next LTS and not have to worry about it for 5 years
<holstein> xubuntu279: whatever OS you totally customize and make bullet proof for your grandma will work fine
<xubuntu279> Yea. I'm just worried about if, for example, flash gets outdated and stops working and needs a workaround and I'm not within 1 thousand miles to get it running so videos work again.
<holstein> xubuntu279: that can happen on *any* os
<holstein> xubuntu279: you can do many things to be able to connect back in.. what i usually do is use chrome, which has a recent version of flash.. and i leave ssh if i want/need to upgrade for them
<xubuntu279> Hmm, good idea.
<holstein> splashtop, or teamviewer.. but, that assumes the machine is functional, and the network is up
<xubuntu279> Ugh, leave it up to me to not remember the password I set when I installed it.
<loloof64> Hello everyone, I don't manage to install any package on Xubuntu 13.10 32 bits.
<loloof64> What information do you need in order to help me ?
<ObrienDave> which packages are you trying to install?
<mcohen> can anyone help me troubleshoot low eSATA speed on XUbuntu 12.04LTS?
<mcohen> I'm running read/write tests between an external eSATA drive and an SSD, and having a bad time
<Agge> Anyone know why the xubuntu install would hang after i press countuio on the preparing to install xubunto dialoge and what to do about it?
<ObrienDave> Agge, can take a few minutes depending on your connection speed and system. be patient, it should work
<Agge> ObrienDave, if it takes more then 2 houres and the mouse don't respond to imput?
<Agge> or ctrl alt F1 or ctrl alt del dont work
<ObrienDave> ummm, I would double check the ISO file checksum first
<cfhowlett> ^^^^ always always ALWAYS take 1 minute for the md5sum!
<ObrienDave> ^^^^ what he said ;)
<Agge> 546a2ea1b57a2c3d525ae617eaa17d75 *xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Agge> 546a2ea1b57a2c3d525ae617eaa17d75  xubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Agge> aperently it is the same
<cfhowlett> Agge, indeed.
<Agge> is it posibel to access a advance install so I can see whare it brakes?
<ObrienDave> 546a2ea1b57a2c3d525ae617eaa17d75
<ObrienDave> looks good
<Agge> and no know bugs with installing on old amd64 athlon laptops?
<cfhowlett> Agge, allow me to suggest you try lubuntu as it's optimized for older / lower spec machines
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Agge> cfhowlett, thanks for the tips. that looks about exakty what I want :) just a fast lightwight system to install fast
<Agge> hm the xubuntu live version works without any problem
<ObrienDave> Agge, because it's self-contained to the ISO
<Agge> yeah but the install brakes before it whrite to the disk
<Agge> got past the crash point when running form the live
<cfhowlett> Agge, make sure you've flashed the latest bios to that machine ...
<Agge> cfhowlett, honestly I wouldn't know where to begin to do that
<ObrienDave> start at the website for the manufacturer......
<ObrienDave> see if there are any BIOS updates available.....
<ObrienDave> probably have to D/L to floppy and boot computer to flash BIOS
<Agge> will have to look at that after I get a system working on it
<ObrienDave> you could do most of that from the live session you're in now
<Agge> any recomendations on how to do the partition table? 200mb /boot 15gb / 2gb swap and the rest /home do that look good or would somthing else be recomended?
<ObrienDave> you could make / a bit larger. most start at 20GB
<Agge> ok thanks
<ObrienDave> any other OSes installed?
<Agge> nope
<Agge> installing over an half arch install that I don't feel like fixing
<ObrienDave> then unless you really need it, I wouldn't bother with /boot
<Agge> ok I have usialy done had a /boot it was the way to do it when I learned linux
<ObrienDave> that's fine. if it works for you, that's what matters :)
<ObrienDave> my / is 30GB btw
<elfy> 16Gb here - half empty - but I keep data elsewhere
<elfy> lied - 12Gb
<ObrienDave> I'm a pack rat, hate deleting anything ;P
<elfy> and Iv'e got ~70Mb in /boot with 2 kernels
<ObrienDave> i don't even like deleting old kernels LOL
<Agge> ObrienDave, I agree you newer know when you need them :)
<ObrienDave> fortunately, i've only had to regress 2 or 3 times for wi-fi issues. *knock on wood*
<Agge> I got some strange errors on an other system whare mesa told me that I couldent use a pre 2.4 kernel. when I was using a 3.10
 * elfy has only ever needed to go back one - hence only having 2
<Agge> looks like the install works now. might have been that I klicked the install mp3 stiuff
<elfy> Agge: but if you're not going to be removing kernels then I'd either not bother with /boot or make it larger - personally I'd not bother
<ObrienDave> i've never had an issue installing the mp3 stuff
<Agge> I usialy move the older kernel to an other backup if the space run out
<ObrienDave> i do turn off "install updates"
<Agge> I did that also
<ObrienDave> cool
<Agge> yeah I want the system upp and running fast updating stuff can hapand later :)
 * ObrienDave drums fingers waiting on new trusty daily to be built ;P
<xubuntu633> HELLLOOO
<xubuntu633> ANNYYYBBOOODDYY OUTTT THTEEEEREE??? IIII NEEEED HEEEELLPPPP
<xubuntu633> ;);):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):):)
<xubuntu633> ppppllllssssssssssssssssss
<freedomrun> xubuntu633, can you just ask your question?
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu633
<ubottu> xubuntu633: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<msev> guys is there a way to resize just a specific icon, and leave others same size (smaller)?
<koegs> i dont think so
<koegs> msev: are you talking about desktop icons?
<msev> yep, or icons in the file manager
<koegs> file manager, definitely not
<koegs> on the desktop, you could create a custom panel with a certain icon size
<msev> and make it transparent for example, gotcha, nice idea
<msev> ty
<koegs> np
<msev> another thing koegs , in htop I'm getting from 0-10% of usage of /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswutcg -background none
<msev> I've google'd it and found out its x-server which is essential, I'm asking if I can optimize it so it'll use less resources
<koegs> what kind of vga card do you have?
<koegs> but yes, depending whats happening on your screen, thats pretty normal i would say
<msev> nvidia geforce 8600gt m 256mb
<koegs> did you install any driver?
<msev> yep
<msev> i'm not using noveau
<msev> 310.44
<koegs> not sure if disabling "compositing" will help
<xubuntu633> can somebody help me please?
<xubuntu633> im hgaving troubles installing amd drivers
<xubuntu633> i have typed in the updates and it downloaded
<xubuntu633> but right when i type " --lsa" it says no drivers is detected
<xubuntu633> at step 3: http://www.cryptobadger.com/2013/04/build-a-litecoin-mining-rig-linux/
<msev> i'll try updating the nvidia driver to 331, might help
<Agge> Looks like it is a bug in the instalation that couse it to crash if the "install third party software" is enabled
<ball> If a printer vendor offers drivers for Ubuntu, would those usually work with Xubuntu too?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> at that level xubuntu is exactly the same as mainbuntu
<ball> Thankyou.
<thebope> Hi, if I have two accounts and would like to use one but have the other continue to receive network connections is that possible?
<thebope> My company has licensing software on an account which needs to be accessible but my coworker would like to use the other account for day to day work
<krytarik> thebope: Sure, just switch users then, rather than logging the other one out completely.
<thebope> krytarik, sweet thanks. It was a hard question to google I couldn't find any information or anything in settings manager
<GridCube> thebope, you can also be logged using both accounts in different x servers
<thebope> Hmm not exactly sure about x servers GridCube
<thebope> I'm relatively  new to xubuntu
<GridCube> thebope, the session you are using resides in an xserver running on the "F7" if you press ctrl-alt-F1 to F6 you can access to the TTYs, those are the text terminals, you can be logged with a different user in each one of this terminal access, on F7 (ctrl-alt-F7) resides the xserver that provides a gui, you can force the system to create a new xserver in F8 for a different user xserver
<thebope> Oh wow thats really cool, thanks GridCube
<thebope> Oh wow I wasn't expecting that when I pressed alt-ctrl-f1
<thebope> Sweet though, cool I'll have to explore these a bit
<GridCube> thebope, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154973/is-it-possible-to-start-an-additional-x-server-after-the-system-boots-in-12-04
<GridCube> for how to start new xsessions
<thebope> Ahh thats great, so everytime my coworker logged in, the other user could be logged in automatically
<GridCube> thebope, also if an user is accessing a system remotelly and they have the proper permissions they can do whatever they can do as if they where in the chair next to the computer
<thebope> yea thats true
<GridCube> yes
<thebope> Although it's not exactly *accessing* the system, more just pinging it requests
<thebope> theres no ssh access or anything along those lines
<GridCube> then it should not matter if they are loged or not, as far as i understand
<GridCube> as long as the service is running then it would not matter
 * GridCube knowledge on networking is very sparce
<sab3r> hello! I just bought a new lenovo laptop and installed Xubuntu on it. Apparently It doesnt show any wireless networks in xubuntu's network manager. Also if I connect the ethernet cable nothing happens..
<sab3r> any Ideas? The card works because I could ping myself. The card is: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1559]
<xubuntu919> Есть русские?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu919> Russian?
<xubuntu919> Русские?)
<bazhang>  #ubuntu-ru xubuntu919
<sybrjt> Hi everyone. =) Anyone here familiar with the volume indicator bug with xubuntu 13.10?
<knome> j #canonical-sysadmin
<Stiffi> Hi @ all, i have a question about xubuntu. I installed the version 13.10 and after the installation i started it. The problem i have is, that only one window is activ and i cant do other stuff outside this window. Did anyone know a solution?
<soman> Does anyone know if xfce4-xkb-plugin will be included in 14.04 by default?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Dunno
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't know it was installed by default now
<soman> in 12.04 user should manually doanload that package and install
<Unit193> Looks like it's default in Saucy at least, and I don't remember it getting dropped.
<puff> My xorg is at 103% of cpu, according to top.  It seems to do this almost daily, sometimes more than once a day.  This seemed to starta few weeks ago, after I applied a batch of updates.
<puff> In the past, it occasionally happened because I had a hundred chrome windows open :-).  Now it happens even if I only have half a dozen chrome windows open.
#xubuntu 2013-12-14
<GillesM> hi, when I modify the the applications menu in menu editor in xubuntu I don't see the modification in the menu idea ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had that once.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I forget what causes that. Also, I don't remember if it's a simple as logging out and back in.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just remember it being a pain to fix.
<GillesM> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know that's not helpful but, the problem is search friendly in google.
<Poisoned_Dragon> example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104525/xubuntu-applications-menu-still-shows-deleted-applications
<uBUXUBu> sup xubuntites?
<newb_> Hi, I am completely new to Linux. I am trying to install xubuntu 12.04 to a new build computer. when I get to the GUI to install my keyboard and mouse stop working completely. They work fine in the Bios/Grub but once I get to the GUI they no longer work. Any suggestions?
<newb_> anyone here?
<uBUXUBu> im here newb
<uBUXUBu> ru gone newb?
<uBUXUBu> newb_
<knome> yes, he's gone.
<uBUXUBu> odd problem
<uBUXUBu> knome?
<uBUXUBu> ru thre knome from the netherlands?
<uBUXUBu> i mean sweden or something
<uBUXUBu> omg it is u its pasi
<uBUXUBu> how the hell ru
<uBUXUBu> its me balsaq
<uBUXUBu> i thought u gave up on xubuntu long ago
<knome> uBUXUBu, #xubuntu-offtopic please
<vorsorken> having a bit of an issue with the Greybird theme: http://i.imgur.com/AK4qr36.png
<vorsorken> it normally looks like the left, but once in a while I notice they look like the right and I haven't found what causes it because I don't see it when it happens
<vorsorken> if I switch themes and then go back to Greybird, it looks normal again
<holstein> vorsorken: are you using compositing?
<vorsorken> holstein: yes
<rzhi> hello
<xubuntu357> hi all users and developers! im is a new user xubuntu 12.04 x64
<xubuntu357> God is a safe us
<xubuntu357> good luck
<FreezingCold> What's the default Xfce skin? Looking to use it with a different distro
<Unit193> FreezingCold: Xfce or Xubuntu?
<FreezingCold> Unit193: I believe Xubuntu has its own custom default skin of Xfce, right?
<FreezingCold> That's the one I'm looking for
<Unit193> Greybird, a Shimmer theme.
<Unit193> http://shimmerproject.org/
<FreezingCold> Thanks!
<Unit193> Sure.
<phenom> I'm getting an odd 20 second or so delay when I log in until the my selected wallpaper, icons displays. Seemingly like the filesystem is taking a long time to mount. Has anyone experienced this behavior?
<well_laid_lawn> what are you running in autostarted apps ?
<phenom> well_laid_lawn: everything default except preload
<phenom> whoch I just  uninstalled to test and I;m still having problems
<phenom>  2.168804] EXT4-fs (sda7): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try logging into another tty and running   top   to check if an app is using the cpu lots or similar
<phenom>  6.127823] EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: discard,errors=remount-ro
<well_laid_lawn> sda7 is your /home partiton ?
<phenom> yes
<well_laid_lawn> is it mounted ro or are things normal when you eventually have access?
<phenom> seems it's not mounting correctly
<phenom> normal when I have access
<well_laid_lawn> I'd do the top thing I suggested earlier
<phenom> let me try
<well_laid_lawn> you know how to get to another tty and back ?
<phenom> sure ctrl alt f1
<well_laid_lawn> ctrl+alt+F2 will get you a new tty, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X
<phenom> gvfs-gphoto seems to hang until it mounts/loads correctly
<phenom> And is pegged at 3% resources
<well_laid_lawn> must ba a reasonn that needs to work before you get to the desktop
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know that app
<phenom> man,,, all I did was set a different desktop, and install preload
<phenom> different wallpaper rather
<phenom> I think gphoto sets the wallpaper
<well_laid_lawn> try cahging to a different wallpaper that isn't related to gphoto
<well_laid_lawn> maybe one of the defaults
<phenom> I did I just set it to a default
<phenom> but,, let me reset I suppose
<phenom> I only logged out and back in
<elfy> phenom: try turning off the compositor in window manager tweaks - we were looking at this a while ago in -dev
<elfy> but that's all I remember at the moment - brainwash would probably remember more
<elfy> if it's the same thing
<phenom> It's actually gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor
<phenom> elfy: I thought I did
<phenom> lemm check
<well_laid_lawn> gvfs if horribly slow at times
<phenom> Yes it is disabled
<phenom> I also tried to set a keyboard shortcut to call up recoll(search app) and it wasn't,, and still isn't allowing me to add additional keyboard shortcuts
<phenom> But after that,, setting a wallpaper,, and installing preload something went downhill.
<phenom> blah
<phenom> Well, unless you guys have any more ideas, I'm going to give it a go later.
<phenom> I'm a bit burned out :/
<well_laid_lawn> time to try a new user or rename anything xfce,gvfs,gphoto related in ~/.cache,.config while not logged into X
<phenom> k
<well_laid_lawn> and start from scratch
<phenom> added user, brb
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<phenom> No luck  unfortunately
<phenom> Set up a new user and the desktop was hanging also
<phenom> I configured fstab etc for SSD,, but everything was working. I'm curous what would make my sda7 partition remount.
<well_laid_lawn> I'm out of ideas, maybe elfy or someone can point you in another direction to try
<phenom> I appreciate it well_laid_lawn
<phenom> I don't want to have to reinstall the system. But if I must,, now is the time to do time.
<well_laid_lawn> can you paste the fstab file ?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phenom> Well- tomorrow is the time to do it heh..
<phenom> sure
<phenom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571491/
<phenom> ah sorry
<Sysi> discard can cause performance issues, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim
<well_laid_lawn> that paste doesn't show an entry for /home
<well_laid_lawn> ends at line 14 here
<phenom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6571495/
<phenom> Well there is no home partition sorry, it all on /
<phenom> UUID=61fd30ae-aa2a-4a81-b0f8-a747d893916e
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> follow what Sysi suggests
<well_laid_lawn> he be smart
<phenom> ok I'll remove
<Sysi> I'm not sure if that would be the root of the problem, but since it's known to have issues..
<well_laid_lawn> since nothing else helped I think it might be a good thing to try
<phenom> well I fear that could have somethingto do with my sda7 remount issue is
<well_laid_lawn> I have to go so luck
<phenom> blah,, can't type tonight... I'll give it a shot
<phenom> guys,, I fear that may have done the trick..
<phenom> I booted right up
<phenom> Let me cold start
<phenom> wow
<phenom> heh
<phenom> HAH
 * phenom smacks discard in it's face
<phenom> Damn good suggestion Sysi
<phenom> I appreciate your help, I'm confident that did the trick.. No remount error.
<Sysi> to be honest I'm a bit surprised it worked, but so far so good
<phenom> ahh
<phenom> remounte error is still there: EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: discard,errors=remount-ro
<elfy> glas that worked - didn't notice the SSD bit - and wouldn't know one if it bit me
<phenom> I can look in to that, I'm not quite sure if that is normal behavior.
<Sysi> I don't think that's actually an issue
<Sysi> though discard still appearing is curious
<phenom> I disabled all desktop icons,, that's why I wouldn't have noticed the system hanging.. I just recently place a few files on the desktop and realized they werent showing up.
<phenom> I need to trace back all of my ssd configs
<Sysi> well, I need to go shopping before stores get too full
<phenom> Thanks Sysi
<phenom> cheers
<phenom> Well I'm going to reinstall preload and recoll :P
<phenom> moreover I configured my rc.local with TRIM support and added it to fstab. :L
<phenom> hence the: <Sysi> though discard still appearing is curious
<phenom> Is there any benefit to setting it as a cron job vs the rc.local?
<phenom> Suppose it may boot a bit quicker with a cron job
<phenom> OK, done for the night
<Dan_D> In the main menu, I have links to programs I no longer have. I cannot figure out how to remove them, seeing as they do not appear in the main menu launcher editing menu.
<TheSheep> Dan_D: check ~/.local/share/applications/
<Dan_D> Ok
<Dan_D> Shall I rm the unwanted ones?
<Dan_D> In the main menu there is still an 'Other' section with unwanted launchers which did not appear in that list
<Dan_D> Oh well
<xubuntu597> Hi everyone! Where can I find the loader.conf ? I want to add http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man4/snd_t4dwave.4freebsd.html this to that file, because now I've got no sound. Anyone?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't think you can use a BSD procedure in Linux.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Isn't that like apples and oranges?
<xubuntu597> So how can I manage to get sound working from my Trident 4DWave-DX ?
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I enable multiple app windows to group to a single list on the panel?
<Poisoned_Dragon> ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> There is a plugin called Window Menu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The apps are arranged in a menu style list.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm not a big fan of it, though.
<CountryfiedLinux> window menu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, instead of Window Buttons.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Which is the more traditional way to list apps.
<CountryfiedLinux> I see  now Poisoned_Dragon only problem is can't minimize with it.
<CountryfiedLinux> Poisoned_Dragon, In Mint Xfce you can right-click and enable window list grouping.
<CountryfiedLinux> Poisoned_Dragon, Would you happen to know the name of what that is?
<Poisoned_Dragon> The plugin doesn't group. Sowwies.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It just lists every app.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hence why I just stick to the Window Buttons plugin or Plank.
<CountryfiedLinux> Is there a way to import additional panel items?
<Poisoned_Dragon> You mean add to the epanel?
<Poisoned_Dragon> *panel
<CountryfiedLinux> yes
<elfy> windows buttons does list them  - unless that's in trusty only
<Poisoned_Dragon> In plank, or xfce4-panel?
<CountryfiedLinux> panel
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you right-click the panel, the drop-down should have a sub-menu called Panel.
<Poisoned_Dragon> There, you can click add to panel.
<Jedee> hello
<CountryfiedLinux> No I knew that, I mean more items than what's already there.
<Jedee> does anyone know if banshee is the standard player in the LTS version?
<Jedee> and if it can be controlled by a dj controller?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I honestly don't remember banshee being in the LTS.
<Jedee> i've got a ipod classic so...
<Jedee> that will work with it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... I get it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> CountryfiedLinux, you can add plugins with Synaptic.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just don't add the xfce4-goodies package. It's 4.8. Too old and will cause conflicts.
<Jedee> ok
<elfy> Jedee: the default musuc player will be gmusicbrowser - though that won't stop you installing banshee if you want it
<Jedee> i understand :)
<Jedee> it would be nice to have dj controller as a combined soundcard and controller
<Jedee> and work within the xubuntu audio stuff
<CountryfiedLinux> here's what I'm talking about http://s8.postimg.org/b9jegxsfp/1_2.png
<CountryfiedLinux> I can do that in Mint but not Xubuntu.
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh I found it
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<CountryfiedLinux> carefully place the edge of the pointer between the menu and window list and right-click
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, just hold down ctrl and right-click on it
<Poisoned_Dragon> gives you the right-click menu, no matter what.
<CountryfiedLinux> Those 2 items aren't nut to butt, there is a tiny space for additional right-click options
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yeah, if you don't hide it.
<CountryfiedLinux> Ok I've got the top panel all gaffed up now haha but I suppose it will be fine after installing :P in live session
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just easier to hold down ctrl and right-click
<xubuntu549> Hi is there anyone from Russia????
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<CountryfiedLinux> Poisoned_Dragon, Ctrl+right-click doesn't bring up that menu, ya gotta get that pointer in between that tiny space and right-click>properties.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it works for me(tm)
<CountryfiedLinux> Poisoned_Dragon, Every menu item has additional properties :)
<CountryfiedLinux> I mean panel item
<Poisoned_Dragon> if I hold down ctrl and right-click on any of the buttons in the window buttons plugin, I get the plugin propertied menu.
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh you're right Poisoned_Dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've been using xfce enough to know. Y U No save my sanity?! lol
<CountryfiedLinux> Although it would be more simplified if there was an item properties menu without Ctrl
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you enable "Show Handle", You'll always have an easy place to right click.
<CountryfiedLinux> Only issue I have with Xfce is its so hard to find Window themes. There isn't a search criteria anywhere for xfwm4 themes
<Poisoned_Dragon> We had this conversation. :) xfce-look.org
<GridCube> CountryfiedLinux, thats 'cos they are just gtk2/3 themes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Gotta pay attention to the description.
<GridCube> CountryfiedLinux, you do the youtube reviews?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Some themes are for the whole. Some for xfwm4, some just for the skin without the WM border.
<CountryfiedLinux> GridCube, yep :)
<GridCube> :D i like them
<GridCube> good job
<Poisoned_Dragon> They are funny
<CountryfiedLinux> Poisoned_Dragon, I know that, I mean I think it would be nice if they could be filtered out like metacity
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah... Well. Not an exact science.
<CountryfiedLinux> Poisoned_Dragon, To me more organized so to speak :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Again... Just gotta find what sounds good and read the descriptions.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, the theme I'm using now was found on gnome-looks
<Poisoned_Dragon> I was trying to see if xfce could do gtk3 themes.
<Sysi> moebuntu!
<CountryfiedLinux> gotta reboot
<Poisoned_Dragon> Found a really nice dark theme
<CountryfiedLinux> back
<Poisoned_Dragon> wb
<CountryfiedLinux> Now gotta move that top panel to the bottom
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks Poisoned_Dragon
<CountryfiedLinux> got it :)
<CountryfiedLinux> When you unlock the panel it gives you a couple of handles you can use to drag it elsewhere :)
<CountryfiedLinux> I'm still learning :)
<greenmockingbird> hey guys
<greenmockingbird> can an amd catalyst 13.11 beta 9.4 drive package be generated on xubuntu12.10 thats installed on an 8gb flash drive?
<greenmockingbird> the reason I ask is because on two systems going about it two different ways its faild.. first fiald to build then not able to detect the correct install
<greenmockingbird> andwhen run with --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise  it says that the version of ubuntu is unsupported..
<greenmockingbird> so I rechecked that all the correct required packages are installed. thats good and now I get a out of space errr
<greenmockingbird> I'm pulling my hair out.. any ideas? I can try in a VM?
<xubuntu188> what is the path of the default desktop wallpaper
<Blaylis-tecs> tripper: Just for reference , I read-the logs of last Friday about asking for a way to edit or interact with Grub-Menu at the start of the boot-loading process ..
<Blaylis-tecs> I leave shortly after this .. but ...
<Blaylis-tecs> I imagine it involves pressing the 'Tab' key and then the small letter ' e ' to enter into that part of the menu structure .
<Blaylis-tecs> although I know little about the process I am sure you could do some good by get your mits on a copy of Grub the packt publishing and/or O'reilley handbook .. I am sure it's accessible on the interwebs somewhere ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> xubuntu188, /usr/share/xfce/backdrops
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or something like that.
<Blaylis-tecs> perhaps a good venture into what gentoo has in it's array on doc.s on their site would help at some stage or another .. try not to knock yourself out with all the outdated documentation avail.able . after all It's up to themselves to cater for new versions and their own Updates ._
<Blaylis-tecs> leaves.
<GridCube> xubuntu188, >>locate backdrops<< = /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<Poisoned_Dragon> thanls, GridCube. I forgot the 4
<Poisoned_Dragon> The kb is not my friend today.
<GridCube> :) but thats close enough from memory
<xubuntu188> thanks ppl
<Poisoned_Dragon> xfce 4 life
<uBUXUBu> good afternoon xubuntites
<uBUXUBu> how does one close a closed FF program?
<knome> uBUXUBu, in terminal, type 'ps -A | grep firefox' to see all running firefox instances and their pids
<GridCube> uBUXUBu, alt-f2> killall firefox
<knome> well that too
<uBUXUBu> i did
<knome> my experience is that the firefox instances usually die soon after that message is thrown
<GridCube> yes, that is true
<uBUXUBu> does chromium do that too?
<knome> unless something is really stuck, which doesn't happen too often
<uBUXUBu> i dont like that feature
<knome> i don't know if chromium does that, or handles it the same way
<uBUXUBu> ima try it
<uBUXUBu> that hang is very annoying
<uBUXUBu> can i change the color of the top bar that runs across my screen i prefer clear blue
<uBUXUBu> this dull black thing is not gettin it done
<sModelelle> Qu.before-Bedz :Is there any problem with using MoCA Coax Leads for Xubuntu 13.10  in terms of networking ? #rRandom |  http://i.imgur.com/pvYyPVZ.jpg?1  .. Iwill check the loggs on Sunday . 😊
<xubuntu883> Hey is anyone online, i have a few questions
<knome> !anyone | xubuntu883
<ubottu> xubuntu883: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<knome> xubuntu883, welcome
<xubuntu883> Hey
<xubuntu883> Ive been thinking of converting to xubuntu and i was wondering if its a full system wipe or does it keep all my files safe ?
<knome> that depends how you install; you should always back up data though
<xubuntu883> okay cool, also if i do install it am i still able to play the games that i have on my pc or will i have to either get a linux version or go without?
<knome> many games do not work on linux, because they are developed for other platforms
<knome> there are ways to get them work, including emulators, and lately, steam
<xubuntu883> most of my games are pirated, will they still work through steam or am I buggered?
<knome> that's not really the scope of this channel, so please let's not continue further on that... but briefly, they won't work with steam, only games purchased from there will work
<xubuntu883> Righteo, Thanks knome you have been a great help
<uBUXUBu> omg a pirate
<uBUXUBu> ive often wondered who u do  that
<uBUXUBu> how*
<knome> uBUXUBu, that's still not on the scope of this channel
<uBUXUBu> i know i am surprised you guys talk about it here it is illegal
<uBUXUBu> i prefer buntu over pirated OS
<bazhang> !ot | uBUXUBu
<ubottu> uBUXUBu: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CypherPunk39> Hey everyone
#xubuntu 2013-12-15
<uBUXUBu> can i install my wireless mouse in 1204?
<uBUXUBu> w/o jumping thru hoops?
<GridCube> uBUXUBu, i use a wireless mouse and i've never have had any problems
<uBUXUBu> how do i install it mine is a gear head
<GridCube> plug the reciever and use it
<uBUXUBu> ahh so u mean ubuntu sences it and installs a driver
<uBUXUBu> i do have a disk but i got a funny feeling the disk is only for doze
<uBUXUBu> oh well may as well just plug it in then
<uBUXUBu> guess ill soon find out
<bingo> are official xubuntu forums?
<Unit193> The Ubuntu forums are for Xubuntu too.
<bingo> will updates for xubuntu come through normal update methods?
<bingo> ty Unit193
<nanotube> so, it seems that on the default install of xubuntu 13.10, gnome-keyring-daemon is caching gpg passphrases indefinitely for the entire login session. is there any way to configure it to autoexpire gpg key cache after N minutes?
<xubuntu258> hi,  after login I'm getting only background with no panel and icons, 13.10 release
<xubuntu258> is soneone able to help me?
<baizon> xubuntu258: try clearing the .cache folder
<xubuntu258> baizon: I've tried and it didn't help, problem still occurs
<baizon> xubuntu258: have you tried creating a new user, if you can log in as him?
<ochosi> (or try the guest session)
<xubuntu258> hmm, when I logged in as guest then everything works fine...
<ochosi> you can also move your .config/xfce4 folder
<ochosi> if that works, you can restore your settings one by one from the moved-folder
<ochosi> (if you don't have many customizations yet, then it probably won't matter)
<xubuntu258> ochosi: moving .config/xfce4 didn't help...
<ochosi> what if you start your panel and all the apps you need and then click "save session" when you log out?
<xubuntu258> I have finally figured out what causes problem
<ochosi> nice, what is it then?
<xubuntu258> recently I added to .profile setting to disable touchpad while typing
<xubuntu258> after comment out that option I could login as usual with no problems
<ochosi> right
<xubuntu258> so now is there any opinion to disable touchpad while typing in other way?
<ochosi> xubuntu258: depending on what version of xubuntu you're using you can directly disable it in the touchpad-settings
<ochosi> otherwise i think you can use syndaemon
<xubuntu258> I will look for that setting in touchpad settings because syndaemon was causing that problem in .profile file
<ochosi> xubuntu258: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-12152013-125602pm.php
<xubuntu258> thank you anyway for help guys :)
<ochosi> xubuntu258: no problem
<smichu> hii
<flux242> is it possible to list dlna servers in thunar?
<Loetmichel> g'day
<cfhowlett> Loetmichel, greetings
<Loetmichel> can anyone point me to a solution for the "no audio applet and no audio settings" in 13.10?
<Loetmichel> and btw: how to make a samba share in 13.10?
<Loetmichel> [15:27] <Loetmichel> can anyone point me to a solution for the "no audio applet and no audio settings" in 13.10?
<Loetmichel> [15:27] <Loetmichel> and btw: how to make a samba share in 13.10?
<GridCube> Loetmichel, want to try the new ppa to fix the gtk3 issue?
<GridCube> we would like if you report installing and using it if posible
<GridCube> Loetmichel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Trusty/Gtk3Indicators
<Loetmichel> GridCube: i have no intention to use unity, so i cant use gtk3, or am i in error?
<Loetmichel> i just wnat to have sound out of the gaming box there, with out a shell and usung alsamixer every time
<GridCube> Loetmichel, gtk3 indicators are shared from unity we want them or not
<GridCube> Loetmichel, if you follow that tutorial you can get fully functional gtk3 indicators back to xfce gtk2 panels
<GridCube> Loetmichel, also you can simply create a launcher for pavucontrol if you just need that
<Loetmichel> to be honest i just want the indicarots to work. which version is not my concern
<GridCube> thats the easiest fastest way to get audio management back
<Loetmichel> if i rad corractly the problem goes deeper, the icvons for audio in "preferences" menu are missing also
<GridCube> Loetmichel, again, gtk3 vs gtk2
<Loetmichel> i will read into it.
<HiddenDjinn> ok, i'm not sure whether i should raise this here or in server, so here goes: trying to use a vps as a socks5 proxy...getting connection reset every time i try to access a page
<HiddenDjinn> any advice?
<xubuntu100> Hello. My Xubuntu 13.10 suspends when I close my laptop lid, even though in the power options I have that switched off.
<xubuntu100> It did not do this prior to the upgrade in 13.04.
<jaygatsby7> just tried mine too.  never noticed
<jaygatsby7> bug
<xubuntu100> It is somewhat annoying, any suggestion for a workaround?
<xubuntu100> pms
<xubuntu100> I never suspend, so I could disable the executable for it somehow?
<xubuntu100> pm-suspend?
<xubuntu100> Ah, already filed, so I need do nothing: 862813
<xubuntu100> Thanks jaygatsby7.
#xubuntu 2014-12-08
<hoouse> Hello all. I have been trying to be able to change workspaces with the mouse. I used to be able to simply slide the mouse and when it hit the edge it went into the next workspace. No longer. I tried changing the setting in Settings - window manager - advanced - second setting. I'm using Xubuntu 14.04.
<AgAu> do you have more than one workspace enabled?
<hoouse> AgAu: I do have two enabled.
<hoouse> AgAu: I can change by clicking the taskbar workspace icon.
<hoouse> AgAu: ..and by using ctrl-alt arrow.
<krytarik> hoouse: So enabled "With the mouse pointer", and tried adjusting the "Edge resistance" there, I take it?
<hoouse> krytarik: Exactly.
<chettikandathil> i am using xubuntu 14.10 in a laptop. and my touchpad is active when i type on the keyboard. is it possible to disable the touchpad when i am typing?
<pleia2> chettikandathil: Settings > Mouse and Touchpad > switch device to your touchpad
<pleia2> chettikandathil: that should give you a touchpad tab where you can select "Disable touchpad while typing"
<chettikandathil> thanks a million. this feature should be turned on by default. i've been living with this for over a month.
<pleia2> thanks for the feedback, I've never been a fan of it myself
<pleia2> maybe my hands just stay far enough away frommy touchpad that it's not a problem :)
<chettikandathil> yeah. depends on the size of the hand. and the touchpad placement on the laptop. also the way people types.
<Guest48964> I let a clumsy user use the laptop for a few moments and they removed the Network panel right next to the clock, so I can't select a wifi network or log into my vpn. Can anyone help me restore it?
<xangua> right click-add-indicators
<Guest48964> thanks!!
<Guest16600> Hi all.  Any luck in changing file browsers within xfce?
<morpheus> hello
<Guest70190> Anyone here who can help me with a few questions>
<krytarik> Guest70190: Just ask them.
<Guest70190> well i saw this tutorial on noobslab which showed how to change ubuntu to look like mac. would it work with xubuntu as well?
<Guest70190> here's a link... http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/macbuntu-1404-pack-is-released.html
<Guest70190> anyone?
<cfhowlett> Guest70190, don't be lazy.  download and test for yourself
<Guest70190> i actually installed like 10 distros since yesterday
<Guest70190> its pretty frustrating
<Guest70190> thats why i asked
<holstein> Guest70190: you can apply all kinds of themes.. what is the goal? you want it to look like a mac?
<Guest70190> im sorry
<holstein> Guest70190: whats frustrating?
<Guest70190> @holstein yes i want it to look like a mac
<Guest70190> @hostein installing 10 distros and testing them and seeing them not work correctly is frustrating
<AgAu> im pretty sure there is a mac theme or two on xfce-look.org
<Guest70190> alright i will check that out.
<holstein> Guest70190: mac looks like mac.. why not just use a mac? we dont really have anything with xfce/xubuntu that is intended to emulate a mac..
<Guest70190> i dont wanna emulate a mac or so. i love linux. just want it to look like a mac :)
<holstein> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/mintymac-osx-theme-complete?content=166789
<Guest70190> i just got that on google. looking at it at the moment
<Guest70190> thanks a lot everyone
<Guest70190> yes. this works
<Guest70190> thanks holstein and agau
<AgAu> have fun
<Ravi> hi
<Ravi> I have installed xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Ravi> I have connected aduio cable using usb connector
<Ravi> but there is no sound
<AgAu> have you opened pulse audio control panel and made sure the correct source is selected?
<AgAu> output device*
<Ravi> hi AgAu, are you there?
<AgAu> yeh?
<Ravi> I have opened the pulse auido control
<Ravi> in output devices
<Ravi> it shows 2 devices
<Ravi> Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
<Ravi> and CM108 Audio Controller Analog Stereo
<Ravi> what do i need to do?
<Ravi> are you there?
<Ravi> OK thank you
<Ravi> I got it
<Ravi> it works now
<Ravi> I just switched off the built in audio in configuration tab
<AgAu> great
<akis> hi all. my laptop's battery stopped be charged under 14.04. Okey i know is almost dead but now is not being charging at all. here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9424513/. any idea to overcome this?
<baizon> akis: battery dead?
<akis> baizon: almost! any idea for my problem?
<baizon> akis: battery dead
<baizon> you need a new battery?
<akis> baizon: no i dont need any. a month ago was working for a 1/2 hour and was pretty convenient in case of sudden power off.
<akis> baizon: so you think that the indiacator stopped at 49% because it is absolutely dead and not for any other system malfunction?
<baizon> akis: yes, thats what i think
<baizon> akis: so the indicator is even giving false information, because your battery is dead dead
<akis> baizon: ok. thank you for your opinion. do you think it is right to be the battery still connected on the board or should in disconnect it or it doesn't matter at all?
<enerd> question about the mouse. im using a wireless optical mouse, and while it works fine, the cursor is jumpy. visually. any way to fix that?
<cfhowlett> enerd, clean, plain surface?
<enerd> yep
<enerd> its kina.....blinky?
<enerd> for lack of a better word. haha
<cfhowlett> enerd, if it does the same on windows (assuming dual boot), it's a hardware issue ...
<enerd> not a dual boot
<dnmz> Hello, I've recently installed xubuntu 14.10. My computer is a dell latitude d630g, with a nvidia quadro nvs 135m gpu. When I connect my computer to a tv using a VGA cable, the only available resolutions are 640x480 and 320x240. I've tried using xrandr to add other modes, but with no success. I've also tried creating a monitor.conf file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/, and changing the xorg.conf file all with no success.
<dnmz> Any suggestions?
<enerd> ok im back. the mouse problem only happens when i start a program
<enerd> its fine when i have a terminal open but if its clementine or firefox or something its jumpy
<enerd> weird i fixed it. i dont know how. hahah
<johnx> but how enerd?
<etwarrior> Hello everyone!
<Luyin> hi
<etwarrior> Is there a way to add another query in the sidebar menu of the file manager on xubuntu?
<etwarrior> For example: I wanted to add my school folder in that bar for quick-access.
<Luyin> etwarrior: just drag&drop the folder there
<etwarrior> Luyin: The folder just goes back to where it came from.
<etwarrior> I'd like to put it in the "Places" section of the file manager.
<drc> 1) Click and hold on file/folder 2)Hold and drag to sidebar (dropping it in the <Places> section.
<Luyin> etwarrior: are you sure the folder isn't there already?
<etwarrior> Luyin: I don't see it...
<drc> etwarrior: try moving it around in Places as you drag and drop.
<etwarrior> Except in the area I stored it.
<etwarrior> drc: Tried earlier... not seeming to work.
<drc> Start by trying to drop it at the bottom of the places...it should change from a "square outline" to a "line"
<etwarrior> Hm...
<etwarrior> drc: It still doesn't seem to be working... Now, it lets me MOVE the file to another "place" from the sidebar.
<drc> the icon should also change from just a "hand" to a hand with a red arrow
<etwarrior> It changes from a hand to a hand with a whitish arrow
<drc> ok, different icons
<etwarrior> Drc, can I message you?
<drc> no
<etwarrior> Alright.
<etwarrior> Luyin: How about you?
<drc> It  belongs here in the channel so others can see and help/learn
<knome> etwarrior, please keep the support questions on the channel.
<etwarrior> Okay.
<etwarrior> I was going to ask to go into teamviewer if you were willing.
<etwarrior> I understand though.
<etwarrior> "Making a Link" doesn't work either.
<Luyin> etwarrior: how about a screenshot? I can't imagine this doesn't work.
<drc> etwarrior: I'm confused, what did you mean by "move"?
<etwarrior> Clicking the file, holding down the left click, and moving it with my mouse.
<drc> oh...you are trying a FILE...I don't think you can, only a directory.
<drc> IIRC
<etwarrior> drc: It's a foler
<etwarrior> Folder*
<drc> No idea then...Works for me (tm) and Luyin (apparently).
<drc> The only thing I can think of is the you are not dropping in the right place (it's picky)
<etwarrior> Hm... weird... could it
<Luyin> etwarrior: files can't be dropped into the sidepane of Thunar
<etwarrior> could it be, because everytime I boot up the system I get all these pop up messages?
<drc> Try moving it just under the trash can...the outling should change to a line.
<etwarrior> And my screen is very shredded at first
<etwarrior> saying to report a problem?
<etwarrior> Let's see...
<etwarrior> Luyin: But it's a folder.
<drc> I doubt it (that's looks like a separate problem)...this is strictly a thunar/fiel manaher thing.
<etwarrior> drc: The file animates back to it's original location
<etwarrior> after dragging under the trash icon
<drc> etwarrior: That only happens to me when I trying dropping somewhere it doesn't want to go.  Like I said, it's picky :)
<Luyin> etwarrior: go to a terminal, enter "killall thunar", open thunar and try again
<drc> Does the box outline change to a line?
<etwarrior> Not at all.
<drc> Do you have a NETWORK in the sidbar?
<etwarrior> Yes.
<Luyin> etwarrior: you might want to ask the question in #xfce too, there are more people in there. perhaps someone else has an idea. but try my terminal command first.
<drc> Then the next thing I'd try is to zero out the thunar configs and try.  I'm not in Xubuntu at the moment, can someone direct him to the correct config folder in Xubuntu(to rename)?
<etwarrior> Luyin: Oh, it said process not found...
<etwarrior> I was using generic names though
<etwarrior> now nothing popped up
<Luyin> etwarrior: try again with capital "t" : Thunar
<etwarrior> Yeah it worked
<etwarrior> like I said
<etwarrior> nothing popped up after unchecking generic application names
<Luyin> so problem is solved, you can add your bookmark to the places-pane?
<Luyin> drc: might be this one: ./.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/thunar.xml ?
<Luyin> sorry, ./ is ~
<drc> Luyin: Yeah, I <think> that's the one (like I said, no in Xubuntu atm).   Close thunar, open term and rename that file, start Thunar and test.
<drc> Got to run (and no, it's not the dog :)
<etwarrior> drc: Haha! Alright, thanks brother.
<Luyin> etwarrior: you know how to do that last?
<etwarrior> Last command?
<etwarrior> Yeah just open the xfce term
<etwarrior> Now it's telling me no process found again...
<Luyin> I meant the last thing drc pointed you to, about renaming the file
<etwarrior> Oh?
<etwarrior> Yeah, just goto the folder and rename
<etwarrior> right?
<etwarrior> Thunar.xml?
<Luyin> etwarrior: correct, although you might want to learn how to do this in a terminal ;) but your choice
<etwarrior> Alright, thanks... I'm going to take this in xfce
<Luyin> drc: question goes on in #xfce now, if you're still interested
<drc> OK, thanks I saw the log.
<Invictus> Hi, how can I get my laptop volume wheel to work? I am not able to change the volume by using it.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<drc> hmmm...doesn't mention "wheel" (that I can see), but google "ubuntu 14.04 volume mouse" gives lots of hits, choose the one you want for the version of *buntu you want.
<holstein> i was thinking "wheel" was a volume control, and not the mouse wheel.. like, a physical volume control
<drc> Well, one of use was probably correct :)
<drc> s/use/us/
<Invictus> yes, its a physical wheel that reduces volume in one direction and increases in the other
<drc> holstein: FTW :)
<holstein> Invictus: could also be, the wheel is broken. i had an old laptop with a wheel that was just an analog control, and it was broken
<Invictus> it works in gnome shell :(
<holstein> Invictus: cool.. i cant imagine what isnt loading in xfce that you need, but the special keys should help you locate what you need.
<holstein> i would use a live CD with gnome shell running, and stat killing processes i dont see in xfce/xubuntu
<Invictus> ahh I might have to try that
<Invictus> holstein: oh I got it working using that article, just added it to keyboard shortcuts and the volume wheel works now. So thanks for that, but the notification doesn't come up, any idea how to get that?
<holstein> Invictus: same processs, really.. just identify waht you want, and test that you have it installed and working correctly
<Invictus> well, I read that it needs xfce4-volumed installed, which I have, but still no result, which is why I am confused
<holstein> Invictus: i konw what i woudl do. but, i actually work to remove those pop-ups
<Invictus> holstein: everyone has different needs :)
<holstein> sure.. go for it!
<holstein> you can add exactly what you like from gnome into xfce, if its supported
<Bweeze086> hi guys, I'm trying to set up this network monitor stuff but have no idea what I'm doing http://a.pomf.se/wtrgvv.png
<Bweeze086> what am I supposed to put into the "network device" part there?
<genii> Something that shows up from ifconfig
<holstein> Bweeze086: what is the goal?
<Bweeze086> to monitor the network?
<holstein> Bweeze086: for what?
<holstein> Bweeze086: i mean, for it to be helpful on a security level, you really need to know what you are doing..
<holstein> Bweeze086: are you trying to monitor for amount? of traffic?
<Bweeze086> I think this little applet is supposed to monitor the in/out for my connection?
<Bweeze086> ya
<holstein> Bweeze086: sure.. for what purpose?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/257263/how-to-display-network-traffic-in-terminal
<Bweeze086> just so that I know how much of my network I'm hogging
<holstein> !info bmon
<ubottu> bmon (source: bmon): portable bandwidth monitor and rate estimator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2-1 (utopic), package size 42 kB, installed size 158 kB
<Bweeze086> I've seen all those, I dont want to use anything other than whats in the default tool box
<holstein> Bweeze086: bmon is in teh default repos
<Bweeze086> I just thought someone in here would know how to use this little applet
<holstein> Bweeze086: desktop specific distros dont ship, typically, with tools to do that, be default.. so, you should be open to installing something
<Bweeze086> never mind, I just figured it out
<holstein> Bweeze086: i use the commandline tools.. never tried that applet
<Bweeze086> you put the actual divice you want to monitor
<Bweeze086> so in this case, wlan0
<Bweeze086> thanks for the suggestions
#xubuntu 2014-12-09
<etwarrior> Why does my Firefox occasionally go opaque? Is there something I'm doing wrong? It seems to be when I scroll with my trackpad at times, I am using a White Macbook.
<etwarrior> But I am on Xubuntu.
<GridCube> etwarrior, opaque?
<etwarrior> Yes.
<etwarrior> GridCube, yes.
<GridCube> etwarrior, are you sure you are not just moving the horizontal scroll over the title bar?
<etwarrior> GridCube, that's it!
<GridCube> :)
<etwarrior> Why does Linux do that GridCube?
<GridCube> that makes windows transparent
<GridCube> its a feature of xfce
<etwarrior> :D
<GridCube> you can make any particular window transparent
<etwarrior> I kind of like it now that I understand.
<GridCube> you used to be able to do that pressing alt-scroll but that now zooms
<GridCube> so only people with horizontal scrolls can do that now :(
<GridCube> that makes me sad because i loved to be able to do that when watching movies
<etwarrior> Well, you can always customize your own xfce, right?
<etwarrior> or downgrade.
<etwarrior> It's open-source, right GridCube?
<GridCube> i can sure, both thing, downgrading is never a good idea
<GridCube> P:
<etwarrior> Not necessarily GridCube, sometimes updates break things.
<GridCube> and configuring myself is not really an option because i just update and it get overwrited
<etwarrior> You know?
<GridCube> yep
<etwarrior> I kind of like xfce, because it's like my Mac OS
<etwarrior> But it can also be like Windows. D
<etwarrior> :D
<GridCube> i like xfce becuase its like xfce, and i like xfce P:
<etwarrior> I like many DEs
<etwarrior> Xfce is good
<etwarrior> LXDE
<etwarrior> uhh
<etwarrior> I kind of liked GNOME 2
<etwarrior> I don't like Gnome
<etwarrior> GNOME 2 is now MATE
<etwarrior> I guess?
<etwarrior> I don't like the bottom bar though.
<GridCube> mate is a fork of gnome2
<GridCube> remove it
<etwarrior> You can?
<etwarrior> Hm..
<GridCube> sure
<GridCube> you can do whatever you want
<etwarrior> I'm sticking with my Xubuntu. :D
<etwarrior> There's a new project that's unofficial called Ubuntu-MATE, but I like my Xubuntu.
<etwarrior> My little mouse with Whiskers. :)
<etwarrior> Anybody know why Docky closes occasionally?
<GridCube> nope
<etwarrior> Is there a #docky channel?
<etwarrior> Let's try...
<GridCube> probably
<etwarrior> GridCube,  looks like it
<etwarrior> GridCube, care if I message you?
<GridCube> sure
<etwarrior> It didn't open a new window...
<etwarrior> I guess I have to wait for you to reply.
<krytarik> GridCube: For that matter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228495&p=13044180#post13044180
<GridCube> krytarik, that makes sense
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> thanks
<krytarik> Welcome.
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> it works!
<AgAu> heh that transparency is pretty cool
<Xypher> Hello
<Xypher> I need help
<Xypher> anyone?
<AgAu> just ask your question
<Xypher> I have a problem with Python, is this the right place to ask about this?
<holstein> Xypher: just ask, friend.. and a volunteer may be a able to help
<Xypher> I found that, most of my programs in Python 3 don't work...why this could happen...it run good on python2
<holstein> Xypher: run them in python2..
<holstein> Xypher: whoever creates the applications may not have made them for python3
<Xypher> But, it lack of Unicodes
<Xypher> and python 2 will discontinued support in 2020
<holstein> Xypher: sure, and we are *not* talking about python2, but, some unmentioned python applications.. if *they* dont support python3, they dont
<Xypher> or I just need to convert Python 2 program using 2to3 script?
<holstein> Xypher: i have no idea, friend. ask the creators of the application it they intend you to run them in python3, and if so, how
<Xypher> Thanks for the advice
<Unit193> Xypher: That may work in a few cases, but really just wait for upstream to support it.  Do you have any good reason to try and get all python2 based programs you use to use python3 other than "it's newer"?  2020 is a long way away, and gives application devs plenty of time to do it right™
<Xypher> I also don't know how to change higlighting text color from blue to color I want...I'm using 14.01
<holstein> Xypher: in what?
<holstein> Xypher: are you using 14.10? or 14.04?
<Xypher> Xubuntu, 14.04.01 (sorry)
<Unit193> Xypher: Open gtk-theme-config.
<Xypher> Where I should I find that...
<holstein> Xypher: open a terminal, and type "gtk-theme-config"
<Xypher> ohh, thx (^^)
<Unit193> It's also in the Settings Manager, Theme Config IIRC.
<Xypher> ahh...I tried to change the highlight color..but nothing happened
<Xypher> highlight text*
<Xypher> it's still in same color
<Unit193> Some applications will require you to restart as they don't read that on the fly.
<holstein> logout and back in should do
<Xypher> ah, ok
<Xypher> thanks
<Xypher> and this is last question from me...Does using Tor is safe?
<holstein> Xypher: "safe" is always a matter of opinion
<holstein> Xypher: depends on what you want to be safe from, and its more a matter of what you can trust.. which, ideally is realistically nothing
<Xypher> Ahh, i heard Tor having some issue with NSA, I can be in NSA watchlist just from using Tor
<holstein> i would try a security irc channel, and search around and form an opinion about it
<holstein> Xypher: sure. *if* nsa related to safety in any way, that could be relevant
<holstein> maybe it does for you, in some way.. you'll have to decide that for yourself through research of facts
<Xypher> ahh....ok..then
<Xypher> bye and thanks for help.
<Tom84> if you type CTRL+L in a terminal it will clear it
<_guest_> is there any reason parole media player can no longer play .acc files after updating to 14.04?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> _guest_: if you updated, from 13.10, then, you would need to codec support again
<_guest_> ?
<holstein> _guest_: you need to add codec support
<_guest_> ah ok.  why though? that doesn't make sense
<holstein> _guest_: in a terminal, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<xangua> _guest_: you would maybe be better with VLC
<_guest_> i aready started the install. my question was why would that get removed with the upgrade?
<holstein> _guest_: there is a gstreamer plugin for acc... the restricteed extras pack installs more that just acc support
<xangua> not that parole is not any good, but last time I tried it it couldn't even open some comercial DVD's, even when I had the gstreamer and libdvdcs installed and totem could
<holstein> _guest_: you get stock 14.04.. in many ways
<_guest_> holstein, i get that. but thats completely counter intuitive
<chettikandathil> xubuntu 14.10. when using the power manager to put the machine on 'suspend' when the lid is closed, there is a problem. the machine goes to suspend. but it wakes up, there is a blank screen (black but backlit screen) for ~10 seconds. then there comes the login screen. after i type the password, the screen goes black. no response from that point. i tried increasing the brightness. only the switch off button works. (maybe it has lo
<chettikandathil> gged in, but can't see a thing)
<rxubuntu536> off to a good start
<rxubuntu536> instlling xubuntu on toshiba lap top no problems so far
<Safiyyah> Hi all I have a log in loop.  Every time I enter my password the screen goes black and it goes back to the login screen.  I  am able to access my terminal via ctrl +alt +f1
<Safiyyah> Is anyone present to help?
<Safiyyah> Please?
<cfhowlett> !help | Safiyyah,
<ubottu> Safiyyah,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Safiyyah> Sorry
<Safiyyah> Cfhowlette have you got any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Safiyyah, looking ...
<cfhowlett> Safiyyah, 14.04???
<Safiyyah> Cfhowlette,  I  tried deleting Xauthority,  rebooted and it didn't work,  I also tried reinstalling Xubuntu-default-settings and rebooted also no joy
<Safiyyah> Yes 14.04
<cfhowlett> Safiyyah, when did you last clear out old kernels?
<Safiyyah> Not since the install,  it's a clean install
<Safiyyah> I  just copied my files over
<cfhowlett> Safiyyah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2248447&page=2&s=0f75a56aa43cb403093854a571dd6b7e
<Safiyyah> Cfhowlette it's not disk space already check with df - h
<cfhowlett> Safiyyah, ask in #ubuntu.  more eyes.
<Safiyyah> I  am doing so on ubuntu-uk,  just thought you guys might see something different
<littlebit> hi people, I have installed in the additional drivers section my nvidia driver, and now after rebooting I do not have that xubuntu logo with that animated circle anymore. Is there a way how to restore that?
<cfhowlett> littlebit, that rather suggests the driver isn't doing its job ...
<Pici> Do you still get to the desktop?
<cfhowlett> littlebit, also: let's not cross-post.  choose ONE channel
<littlebit> Pici: yes i still get the desktop and everything
<littlebit> cfhowlett: ok
<littlebit> cfhowlett: sry
<Pici> I've heard other nvidia users say that they get a greenish screen at boot now, but I'm unsure of a fix or anything.
<littlebit> the system is booting normally only that this splashscreen is missing
<littlebit> my system has an ion vga from nvidia and I chose the version 331.38(proprietary), maybe that could help
<philc> question, on Toshiba NB505 netbook,  still having touchpad problems erratically stops working.  Its standard synaptics pad, have checked fixes and none listed work for more than one reboot.
<philc> question, on Toshiba NB505 netbook,  still having touchpad problems erratically stops working.  Its standard synaptics pad, have checked fixes and none listed work for more than one reboot, pad just stopped working again, stuck in page
<xubuntu86w> Boa tarde!
<xubuntu86w> Estou com um problema ao utilizar este SO, pois ao decorrer algum tempo a tela bloqueia e solicita senha. Mas ao inserir a senha a tela não desbloqueia. Pode me orientar?
<ochosi> !po | xubuntu86w
<Unit193> :D
<ochosi> errm
<ochosi> !pt | xubuntu86w
<ubottu> xubuntu86w: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu86w> Obrigado!
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Q and A going on soon: come join #ubuntu-on-air, and tune into https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODyNKhMqZ8
<etwarrior> GridCube, who was it I was supposed to speak to in developer?
<GridCube> join #xubuntu-devel
<GridCube> and just explain who you are and what you are able to do and what you can do to help
<GridCube> again, testing is the thing we always need most and you dont need to be much of a tech expert to do it
<etwarrior> Okay, thanks brother.
<GridCube> it just needs commitment and time from your part
<xubuntu76w> hello, someone know how remove Oracle Java 8?
<GridCube> xubuntu76w: did you installed it from a ppa?
<GridCube> !info ppapurge
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in utopic
<GridCube> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<GridCube> xubuntu76w: ^
<xubuntu76w> so, my system could be damaged?
<GridCube> ?
<xangua> damaged from what¿
<etwarrior> Hey, I made my Xubuntu look more like Windows 7, but how do I fix my notifications so that they fit the bar on the bottom, better?
<etwarrior> For instance, Skype, if I click on the icon, it makes it so I have to "scroll" downward to see the rest of  my options.
<brainwash> etwarrior: does this happen if you place the panel on the top?
<holstein> etwarrior: "skype", basically comes "as-is".. not sure they will allow you to re-work any of the UI elements
<brainwash> bug 965953
<ubottu> bug 965953 in GTK+ "Indicator menus are too short and scroll when opened from screen bottom" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965953
<etwarrior> holstein, brainwash: It doesn't happen when the bar is on the top, only on the bottom.
<etwarrior> brainwash,  thanks.
<AgAu> having the bar on the top is superior anyway
<etwarrior> AgAu, I guess it is with Docky.
<AgAu> yeh i use docky
<etwarrior> AgAu, still though, I kind of like the Windows 7 look, and fool.,
<etwarrior> feel*
<etwarrior> Where are the default wallpapers located? I changed it to a custom wallpaper, and now I've lost the file destination... Speaking of which, does anybody know where applications are located? For instance, Firefox browser itself, not the files included with it.
<AgAu> /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<AgAu> .mozilla in your home directory is where your firefox user data is store
<etwarrior> Thanks.
<etwarrior> What about openvpn, does anyone know exactly the commands to connect, and disconnect from it?
<etwarrior> Well
<etwarrior> Maybe I should take this to #openvpn if that's a real station
<AgAu> well
<AgAu> you can just use openvpn through the nertwork manager
<AgAu> that's what i do
<etwarrior> How do you do that?
<AgAu> openvpn network-manager-openvpn network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<AgAu> i tihnk you need those packages
<AgAu> and you should be able to add open vpn connections through the nm applet
<etwarrior> I think I found a way... thanks.
<AgAu> k
<etwarrior> pptp isn't as good, but I guess I'll just go that route.
<etwarrior> brainwash, so in other words, there's not really a fix for the bottom UI bar, bug?
<brainwash> etwarrior: I did no read any of the bug comments
<etwarrior> Oh, okay.
<brainwash> etwarrior: I suggest that you take a look at the linked upstream report
<brainwash> it mainly affects the linux mint guys, but no proper fix is available yet
<etwarrior> I see... brainwash.
#xubuntu 2014-12-10
<xubuntu302> Hi All, I need a little advise on sharing HDD using 14.04, A tiny bit of background, I have for many years had a W2K machine with 2 x 1 TiB drives, which I shared to the rest of the local network, I now have a HDD stacker that has 4 x 3TiB drives, which W2K can not see or deal with, I have been running Xubuntu 12.04 (And now X14.04) on my laptop (Which is just the best thing ever), so I have tried to shift me "sever" from W2K to 
<xubuntu302> So sorry the question...
<xubuntu302> I can not work out how to share the USB HDD's from 14.04 to other machines, folders with Samba OK.
<xubuntu302> But entire HDD's (USB) , no idea... Have I gone down the wrong path ?
<xubuntu302> Should I be using Ubuntu server ?
<AgAu> did you add them to your fstab?
<xubuntu302> Or have I missed something ?
<xubuntu302> Fstab ?
<xubuntu302> In conjunction with Samba ?
<AgAu> well
<AgAu> i had permission problems with samba shares until i added the hard drives to the fstab file
<AgAu> what is your exact problem?
<xubuntu302> Yes, sort of, I can share folders OK, But HDD, when 'right_clicked' do not allow me to set the sharing they are greyed out..
<AgAu> did you check the permissions on them?
<xubuntu302> OK, I'll try that, Should Xubuntu 14.04 allow me to share entire  HDDs to other network users ? or am I on the wrong platform ?
<xubuntu302> Have you had this working ?
<xubuntu302> Sharing HDD's that is ?
<AgAu> im sharing my two storage drives with my windows network now
<xubuntu302> With Xubuntu /
<xubuntu302> ?
<AgAu> yes
<AgAu> as long as you have the folder permissions setup correctly and shared
<AgAu> it should work
<xubuntu302> OK, Great, I'm doing something wrong...  I have tied to follow the guides on_line, but they always fail me, I will try Fstab....
<AgAu> well
<AgAu> the hard drives need to be mounted
<xubuntu302> Yes, They all mount OK, premissions set, I can see the shares in Windows, but no access.
<AgAu> yeh but where are they mounted
<AgAu> if you can't access them then the permissions aren't correct
<xubuntu302> Sorry, I'm still new this, In Xubunu I they come up on the left, with an eject button, I can access them locally.
<AgAu> go to your media folder
<AgAu>  /media
<xubuntu302> OK
<xubuntu302> I have my Xubuntu user name as a folder
<AgAu> yeh
<AgAu> open that
<AgAu> are your hard drives in that folder
<xubuntu302> Yes when they are plugged in.
<AgAu> yeh that's why you have the permission problem
<xubuntu302> OK, They should not show here ?
<AgAu> well they aren't auto mounting on startup are they?
<AgAu> the fstab folder is used to automount hard drives on boot
<AgAu> you should ideally create new folders for each drive under /media
<AgAu> fstab file*
<xubuntu302> I think I did that, but the folder did not seem to relate to the actual HDD, will Fstab sort that ?
<AgAu> okay for example
<AgAu> i have my Storage drive setup to mount /media/Storage
<AgAu> that /media/Storage folder needs to your user as the owner
<xubuntu302> OK
<AgAu> for windows to access it
<xubuntu302> Local Xubuntu user name or Windows ?
<AgAu> xubuntu
<xubuntu302> OK
<xubuntu302>  And Fstab allows me to set the mount path ?
<AgAu> yes
<AgAu> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/fstab
<AgAu> that is a good article on setting up your hard drives in fstab
<xubuntu302> I will try that, Hey, Thanks for the help mate, very good. I was hoping to stay with Xubuntu it is great, Cheers and thanks scott.
<AgAu> well good luck
<zmisc> I used to use Debian and followed testing or unstable but that's become too tedious so I found Xubuntu was the perfect fit.
<AgAu> yeh its pretty sxc
<zmisc> except I enjoyed doing a base install and installing xfce and only what I wanted installed. someone recommended arch but I wouldn't recommend that for anything production wise
<AgAu> i tried arch before xubuntu
<AgAu> I went with xubuntu because i was looking for a good solid/stable distro to replace windows
<zmisc> I use Debian/FreeBSD on servers.
<AgAu> i think i tried debian once many many years ago
<zmisc> its quite similar to xubuntu. just not as polished.
<xubuntu226> Hi all, OK, thanks for the great work on xubuntu 14.04... Nice... Very good.., But I have to pass as, I have for three weeks tried to share USB HDDs from X14.04 onto win networks... Impossible... Maybe I am stupid, but I give up, shame...
<xubuntu58i> join #mauritius
<xubuntu58i> join mauritius
<drc> try "/join #mauritus"
<etwarrior> Is there a way to get Xubuntu to detect my default microphone?
<cfhowlett> etwarrior, it should do so automagically
<cfhowlett> !sound | etwarrior
<ubottu> etwarrior: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<etwarrior> My sound applet appears to be missing in the bar...
<holstein> etwarrior: try running it, manually, or re-adding the sound applet, or see if its "missing" in the guest user.. i like to add "pavucontrol" and use that to control my audio
<holstein> i will run "aplay -l" and "arecord -l" in a terminal, to make sure my audio device is loading in linux
<holstein> if you dont see it there, you *wont* get audio..
<holstein> its helpful to know if sound *ever* worked in any linux, or in that xubuntu installation, or if it recently broke, or stopped working after an update
<etwarrior> Is there a way to reset the system UI?
<cfhowlett> etwarrior, clarify; you mean the desktop environment?
<holstein> etwarrior: i'll rename ~/.config and let the system UI configs be reset
<drc> rename ~/.config, log out and back in...The desktop should be reset to the default.
<drc> oh, holstein beat me too it :)
<cfhowlett> the ui and all apps will reset to factory fresh ...
<rayq> why not just rename ~.config/xfce4/ ... that way apps aren't affected
<holstein> rayq: it wasnt specified what precisely needs reset..
<rayq> ahh...
<rayq> could also:  ps -A | grep indicator to see if indicator-sound is even running
<schreibmaschine> hello guys i have a problem with the whisker menu is it possible to rest it?
<schreibmaschine> can someone tell my why i am still affected by this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1310264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310264 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "Can't search/find items in the Settings Manager" [Low,Fix released]
<etwarrior> Guys I've figured out one of my problems...
<etwarrior> concerning Thunar... apparently the "default" file browsing system is LIKE Thunar, but it's not actually thunar... I only get Thunar when I insert my USB drive.
<ET_Warrior> somebody is using my name apparently...
<ET_Warrior> etwarrior
<ET_Warrior> WAIT A MINUTE
<ET_Warrior> That's me!
<ET_Warrior> Duhhh
<ET_Warrior> Haha.
<etwarrior> Wow.
<ninjazach> :/
<detre> hi, problem with my xubuntu 14.10 64 bits and xserver. Im no longer using propietary drivers for my nvidia card
<detre> I log in, resolution is 640x400 for a 1400x468 screen
<detre> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/oL7t412TBm
<detre> thats the message
<detre> hell?
<detre> hello?
<baizon> hello detre
<detre> baizon: are you good at solving xserver probems?
<baizon> detre: it depends
<baizon> how big the problem is
<detre> hi, problem with my xubuntu 14.10 64 bits and xserver. Im no longer using propietary drivers for my nvidia card
<detre> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/oL7t412TBm
<baizon> detre: Review your "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" file to find out what outputs is
<baizon>  detecting Xorg. You can also run "xrandr -q" to discover what dis
<baizon> connected.
<detre> whaat dis <<?
<baizon> detre: it seems your xorg configuration is a little bit broken
<detre> baizon: heh, 400 lines, cannot copy that
<baizon> detre: you have paste.ubuntu.com for that
<detre> baizon: the laptop doesnt have a working internet connection
<detre> https://etherpad.mozilla.org/oL7t412TBm
<baizon> detre: yes your xorg config is broken
<baizon> or does your display only support 640x480?
<baizon> detre: else reconfigure your xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<detre> baizon: if by display you mean screen, yes, its a big screen
<detre> 1024 860
<baizon> detre: yes then your configuration is broken, try to restore running the above command
<detre> i run the command
<detre> now what?
<baizon> detre: restart and check if the xrandr -q output has changed
<detre> baizon: xrand -q output is the same
<baizon> detre: try then this http://askubuntu.com/questions/449951/how-to-fix-ubuntu-load-screen-after-install-nvidia-driver-331-38/527743#527743
<detre> ok baizon , how do I exit ctrl+alt+f1?
<baizon> detre: reboot would be the best
<detre> baizon: rebooting
<detre> no changes
<detre> as fucked as always, ill try the second option now
<detre> rebooting now
<ninjazach> You want to go from a virtual console back to an X session?
<detre> baizon: screen resolution is now normal, it fits the screen
<detre> but i still get the message
<detre> this message: https://etherpad.mozilla.org/oL7t412TBm
<Jenko_> hi
<Jenko_> If someone could help me, that would be great. I have installed TrueCrypt 7.1a on Xubuntu 14.04. And im having permission issues with accessing my Encrypted volume. VERR ACCESS DENIED. And the volume is read only. How do i change the volume to Read & Write please?
<detre> i though truecript is no longer reliable, no longer maintained
<detre> doed the x server have a gui? how do I configure it with the terminal? (if there is no such gui)
<Jenko_> https://www.grc.com/misc/truecrypt/truecrypt.htm
<Jenko_> this is the one i use.
<brainwash> !xorgconf | detre
<ubottu> detre: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<detre> brainwash: what do I have to write in the terminal? !xorgconf | <<?
<brainwash> detre: well, you run "man xorg.conf" and start reading
<brainwash> what are you trying to solve? and which graphics card + driver do you use?
<detre> brainwash: trying to get rid of that annoying messeage I get every time I log in
<detre> this one https://etherpad.mozilla.org/oL7t412TBm
<baizon> detre: you have to do some sweeping
<brainwash> why does /home/dexter/.xprofile exist?
<detre> baizon: because I manually created it, as I was trying another solutoin
<detre> getting rid of it as of now
<baizon> detre: dont forget to make a backup of .xprofile
<detre> baizon: crap
<detre> always forget to backup
<baizon> :)
<detre> ok solved
<detre> thanks
<baizon> np
<detre> are you in the mood to try to solve my wireless problem? somebody in this room told me to create a live usb stick with a fresh installation of an OS, thing is, I dont find my usb stick anywhere
<detre> ethernet connections work fine, no wireless connections are displayed as recognized
<detre> what command do I use to know my xorgserver version?
<baizon> detre: X --version
<baizon> detre: or apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg-video-all
<detre> baizon: unrecognized option: --version
<baizon> detre: try to activate additional drivers http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2013_1/xubuntu-ringtail-additional-drivers-installing.jpg
<baizon> detre: sorry X -version
<detre> baizon: I got rid of all nvidia drivers
<detre> that fixed the problem
<baizon> detre: i mean for the wifi problem
<detre> a...
<detre> graphic drivers are related to my wireless problem?
<baizon> no
<baizon> but check which wifi driver is activated
<detre> baizon: only drivers for the graphic cards are displayed
<detre> and none of them are in use
<baizon> ok
<brainwash> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<baizon> sorry, but I'm out. Sleeping time for me. Bye and good luck
<Unit193> baizon: G'night.
<brainwash> please read this wiki article ^
<detre> crap
#xubuntu 2014-12-11
<buddhaxubuntu> Hey can anyone help me get a AWU-2000B 11 mbps usb adapter working in Xubuntu like it used to on Ubuntu One?
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: like it used to on ubuntu one? what does that mean?
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: oh, you mean, a device worked in ubuntu and not in xubuntu? its more likely you are comparing ubuntu 14.04 and xubuntu 14.10, or different versions
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: oh, yeah, sorry.
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: you have any idea, why? i have the linux drivers for the device but dont know how to install them
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu, and has the sam kernel, and access to the same firmware packages in the repos
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: you typically *dont* need to install any drivers.. where did you get what drivers?
<buddhaxubuntu> online
<buddhaxubuntu> this device is a decade old, this usb 11mbps wlan device
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: great!.. maybe nail that down a bit, and tell me *exactly* where you aquired the driver you are talking about
<buddhaxubuntu> i forget, but i remember it was very, very hard to find them.
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: since its so old, it could be broken,a nd you are assuming you are having a driver issue
<buddhaxubuntu> it lights up when plugged in, but you may be right.
<buddhaxubuntu> it has a green light on it.
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: let me put it this way, xubuntu isnt preventing that, or any device from working.. typically, drivers are just in the kernel, and the kernel is "modular"
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: understood.
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: but this device, it lights up its light when plugged in. still might not work?
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: but, i remember, from personal experience, fighting for hours with a device like that.. and trying different drivers.. *Then*, i tested in the officially supported operating system, windows, and discovered the device was broken
<buddhaxubuntu> theres no windows 8.1 or windows 7 drivers for this device
<buddhaxubuntu> and i only have windows computers running 7 or 8.1
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: i understand that friend, but *none* of that means the device isnt broken
<buddhaxubuntu> and i dont feel like installing a virtual os of windows xp
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: i understand.
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: i have a pile of older 11mps gear, and *none* of it works anymore
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: im not saying yours is broken, im just saying, that its plausible that it could be, and you are assuming a driver issue, and troubleshooting that way
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: gotcha
<holstein> you can swap drivers *forever* on a broken device like that.. wont help
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: what would i do? put the device in the machine, and, *if* its a usb device, i run "lsusb" in the terminal.. i then (if i see the device in lsusb) i run ifconfig
<buddhaxubuntu> but windows detects it
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: detects? or uses it?
<holstein> "detects" also doesnt mean its functional..
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: just detects but ill take ur advice
<holstein> and, these days, you can get devices 10 times faster than that, that are supported "out of the box" in linux, for under $10 US
<holstein> or, free, if you are in the right place at the right time..
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: you mean dumpster diving? lol. yeah i'd buy one but i have a wedding coming up with a pregnant fiancee and so on
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: sure.. but its literally the price of a few cups of coffee, for *way* "better" gear..
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: when i boot it has a black screen that talks about problems with vga, then a usb device and recommends developer.berlios.de/(something)
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: it?
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: you are referencing other issues with the same hardware?
<buddhaxubuntu> yes. it doesnt like this old big block vga monitor i have. its been doing it ever since i switched the old machine to an older monitor. anyways, lsusb shows the usb 802.11b adapter but ifconfig doesnt show the wireless adapter
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: it just "showing" in lsusb doesnt mean its not broken, either..
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: what chipset does it say it is?
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: one sec, brb
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: Just says AIN Comm. Co, and AWU2000-B
<buddhaxubuntu> err AWU2000B 802.11b Stick
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: you can run "lspci -vv" and share the line about the wireless device
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: im talking about the chipset.. not the model
<holstein> !Paste | buddhaxubuntu
<ubottu> buddhaxubuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<buddhaxubuntu> cant find the wireless device in lspci -vv
<buddhaxubuntu> ubottu: i dont have internet on the computer in question
<ubottu> buddhaxubuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: ubottu is just me talking to you
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: lol i see that now
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: should be "lsusb" instead of "lspci"..
<holstein> so, try "lsusb -vv"
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: lsusb -vv doesnt show anychipsets for any of the devices, not even the mouse that works. says for all device could not be opened.
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: i mean lspci -vv showed two chipsets but that was it
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: sure, and i still think, either, that device is broken, or, doesnt support linux well
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: you can share that output with me i a pastebin
<buddhaxubuntu> will do
<buddhaxubuntu> but how do i get that machine online?
<holstein> i plug a wire in the side
<holstein> but, you can output to a file and a USB stick.. but, at best, you will fiddle with this for a *long* time, and get kind of a mediocre old device to probably work
<xubuntu777> Hello?
<holstein> o/
<xubuntu777> Im new to linux... I am reinstalling linux because my last setup wouldn't let me login to the root... I never set a password on the Setup but I will this time. Was that the problem before?
<holstein> xubuntu777: there is no root anymore like that
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> xubuntu777: you dont need it..
<xangua> why would you log in as root¿ xubuntu777
<holstein> you *can* set that up, but, shouldnt, and shouldnt need to
<buddhaxubuntu> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9470773/
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: if i wanted to use that device, and, there would be *many* other things i would do before doing that, i would use the windows xp driver in ndiswrapper
<buddhaxubuntu> Thank  you
<holstein> !Info ndisgtk
<holstein> ^if ndisgtk is still in the repos, its an easy GUI for doing that
<xubuntu72w> Hello. I have reinstalled Linux Xubuntu because I wasn't able to login to root via Ctrl + Alt + F1 to install my Graphics Card (Geforce GT 640).
<xubuntu72w> Did I do somthing wrong before?
<holstein> xubuntu72w: there is no "root"
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> xubuntu72w: you dont need root, or TTY to install your graphics drivers
<holstein> xubuntu72w: you can use "sudo" to install whatever packages you need
<xubuntu72w> So how should I install this - http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-295.53-driver
<holstein> xubuntu72w: i would install the driver in the repos
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<buddhaxubuntu> The .inf files are not working with ndisgtk
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: well, they are not advertised, or promised to
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: i try *all* the drivers i can find.. i found a driver from a dell site that made one work once. but, that was literally have trying about 40
<holstein> after trying*
<buddhaxubuntu> If it says invalid driver does that guarentee that it does not work?
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: does for me, but, the only guarantee you have is for windows support.. the rest is up to you and trial and error
<xubuntu72w> I have the DVD from the box, is it any help at all?
<buddhaxubuntu> There is a Mac driver too, should I try it on my Mac?
<holstein> xubuntu72w: i dont know what "box" you are referencing, but, the nvidia driver is in the repos. you can search with the package manager of your choice, or use the GUI
<holstein> buddhaxubuntu: i would. *if* i see it working somewhere im promised its supposed to work then i know the device is functioning
<xubuntu72w> EVGA Dispay Driver Installation Disk v 13-690-99-3
<holstein> xubuntu72w: unless the box states "we support xubuntu 14.04", or whatever operating system you are using, i wouldnt use that
<holstein> xubuntu72w: i would install the driver that works with your hardware that is in the default repos, if there is one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xubuntu72w> Just installed it...
<xubuntu72w> Seems to have worked...
<holstein> xubuntu72w: cheers.. enjoy
<AgAu> and you only had to tell him 3 times!
<xubuntu07w> Just checking to see what the md5 hash is for 14.04.1 i386
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/MD5SUMS
<xubuntu07w> awesome thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<Wacky386> hello?
<ObrienDave> helo
<Wacky386> Im getting a prob here when installing nvidia drivers (xubuntu 14.04)
<ObrienDave> okay, what sort of problem
<Wacky386> it says cant find version.h when I run the driver installation file
<ObrienDave> are you installing the repo version?
<Wacky386> nope downloaded drivers from the website
<Wacky386> .run file
<ObrienDave> have you tried the repo versions?
<Wacky386> um no
<ObrienDave> well, not knowing anything about nvidia, i would start there. once you get a good install, then try the website version
<ObrienDave> there's like 6 versions in the repos
<Wacky386> trying it now
<ObrienDave> and this site might be of use, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/install-nvidia-340-65-ubuntu-1504/
<Wacky386> thank you
<ObrienDave> sure
<darkad> Hi I installed ubuntustudio on a macbook, with two partitions , one for ubuntu and other one for data, I can't write on data partition, any help?
<GrinchCube> darkad: is it mounted?
<darkad> if I tye mount: /dev/sda3 on /media/darkad/archivio type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<GrinchCube> what does "sudo fdisk -l" says?
<GrinchCube> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkad> /dev/sda3  330688608 656307201 325618594 155,3G Linux filesystem
<GrinchCube> mm
<GrinchCube> it should work
<GrinchCube> mmm maybe its on error and its remounte as ro
<GrinchCube> try to umount it and remount it
<darkad> ll says: drwxrwxr-t  3 root   80 4096 dic 11 11:39 archivio/
<GrinchCube> mmm
<darkad> I did it and I tried mkdir inside : denied permission
<GrinchCube> try sudo mkdir
<darkad> it works and result is ll : drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 dic 11 15:56 prova/
<GrinchCube> i wonder whats that t on the first ll
<darkad> I just have copied same line of ssytem partition for the newer ext4 partition
<GrinchCube> yes
<darkad> on fstab
<GrinchCube> mmm
<GrinchCube> sorry
<GrinchCube> i don't knowmore
<darkad> fstab: UUID=20c36abc-83b4-44ff-b3fe-9ff2748b1240 /media/darkad/archivio/               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<darkad> thanks anyway
<GrinchCube> darkad: all i can think about is taht its owned by root
<GrinchCube> maybe the folder you made inside the device can be changed of ownership
<GrinchCube> but i don't know
<darkad> Grinch I tried it and it's all right!
<darkad> see you!
<darkad> all
<synks> I have to say, xubuntu is amazing. Been hopping between distros and this one outperforms others in speed, looks and simplicity by FAR. Very glad I stumbled on xubuntu.
 * ochosi bows on behalf of the xubuntu team
<aziz> since my update to 14.10 some apps aren't styled properly any more, like vlc, keepassx etc.
<aziz> where can I find the settings for that? the settings manager doesn't help...
<xangua> are those qt apps¿ if they are not following the gtk them you can install qt4-qtconfig to change it
<xangua> !info qt4-qtconfig
<ubottu> qt4-qtconfig (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 configuration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.8.6+git49-gbc62005+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 100 kB, installed size 593 kB
<amd> ciao a tt
<amd> chi mi può aiutare?
<slickymasterWork> !it | amd
<ubottu> amd: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<amd> ok grazie
<halpme> hi, please paste the wireless information link to try to solve a wireless connection problem
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> halpme: ^
<halpme> the thing with following the instructions is i fear I may break something in my laptop. Now is stable, only problme is, no wireless
<halpme> i still havent found the usb stick to try the fresh install
<holstein> halpme: have no fear.. have a proper backup, or clone, since *all* hard drives fail.. or experiement with a live iso
<drc> halpme: But if you're that worried about not being able to follow the guides/instructions, I'd wait until I found my install media.
<drc> Then backup and try it.
<halpme> install media?
<drc> In this case, your USB stick.
<halpme> hehe:D
<halpme> so, to state the obvious, if neither lspci nor lshw -C network dont detect any wireless device it means that the device is broken or I somehow hit the laptop and its nos diconnected
<halpme> drop the "dont"
<halpme> can anyone with a wireless connection paste the result for both commands?
<xubuntu19w> hey. i'm a relative greenhorn. its my first try to have linux as mainsystem.
<cfhowlett> !manual | xubuntu19w
<ubottu> xubuntu19w: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<holstein> halpme: for me, i will look at all hardware switches.. i have seen 2 cases, where, a switch was controlled from inside windows. look at the keyboard controls, and the side of the machine..
<xubuntu19w> yes of corse. but my problem is a bit more advanced
<halpme> ill have to open the unit
<xubuntu19w> i have searched for a while in the inet to find a solution for my problem: i try to get my chromium cache to my ram disk at xubuntu 14.10
<holstein> halpme: also, test in the officially supported operating system.. if, on "the box", the company states they support windows, and the device doesnt work in windows, then, there is a chance the device is broken
<holstein> halpme: nothing i describe so far states to "open the unit"
<halpme> thx holsteion
<halpme> ok, apparently I cannot do anything untill i use a live cd
<holstein> halpme: why?
<halpme> holstein: didnt you suggest this approach? Also, to avoid misunderstandings, I dont need to plug in a wireless card, its embedded inside the laptop. The laptop was able to detect and connect to wireless connections
<halpme> thats why I said "open the unit -laptop-
<holstein> halpme: i suggested the live iso because you said you were "afraid" of losing your installation.. but, you *will* lost that when the hard drive fails
<halpme> do you believe this is hard drive failure related?
<holstein> halpme: you should have a proper backup in place, not out of fear of your testing and troubleshooting here, but, because *all* hard drives fail.. taking steps for that factual occurance, and having a proper safe guard will *also* allow you to experiment without fear
<holstein> halpme: no.. i dont believe this is hard drive failure
<holstein> halpme: im saying, since you stated "im afraid to experiment becuase i dont want to lose my installation".. that means you have no backup..
<holstein> halpme: make a backup, and experiment, knowing that you can recover
<halpme> holstein: ok, under settings Backups, enable automatic backups? can I do backups using this GUI or should I go termminal mode only?
<holstein> halpme: i cant tell you what to back up, or how you want to back up.. i can tell you how i backup, which may or may not meet your needs
<halpme> backup failed: ubuntu one has shut down...#
<holstein> halpme: basically, what you need to do is, imagine you hit the power button on that machine, and *nothing* happens.. you *never* get back into that hard drive *ever* again.. wht data do you want from it? back that up
<cfhowlett> halpme, OLD news.  shut down months ago after several alerts and warnings
<halpme> but I mean, does it make sense to back up in your local folder, or anywhere in your hdd?
<holstein> halpme: ill use http://clonezilla.org/ to make an exact clone of my OS, a "snapshot" basically, that i can revert to
<holstein> halpme: only *you* know what "makes sense" for you, and what you need
<halpme> ok...##
<holstein> halpme: do what i suggested.. imagine that hard drive *never* works *ever* again, which *will* happen, and backup the data you would wish you still had..
<halpme> holstein: where? online? another hdd?
<halpme> would you suggest*
<holstein> halpme: again, friend, i can only tell you what i do, which fits my needs
<halpme> mmm....
<holstein> halpme: i personally do a mixture.. but, i already suggested a tool i use that makes a clone of the os
<holstein> halpme: also, *none* of this "fixes" your wifi, so, dont overthink it
<halpme> :D
<halpme> holstein: how often do you bakup?
<holstein> halpme: its, again, personal.. its a matter of how often you create new content that you cant lose..
<Hedgework> halpme: How often to back up is generally a trade-off between when you can afford the cycles and connection (e.g. laptops are usually less often than desktops because they aren't always on a sane connection, servers don't do large backup operations during peak hours because that would impact responsiveness for users), the cost of losing new data, the space and transfer available on the backup target, and the
<Hedgework> rate at which data is changed/added/removed.
<Hedgework> halpme: If you would find it helpful, I can give some examples.
<halpme> xserver question: my screensaver runs slower than when I had the nvidia drivers installed. any tip to try and solve it?
<cfhowlett> halpme, don' t run screensaver
<GrinchCube> ^
<drc> +1
<Hedgework> halpme: I'm not a fan of screensavers, personally.  Each one renders a bit differently, so you probably have one that's using some specific 3d instruction set provided by a driver you don't have.  They usually aren't worth trying to bend your system around to accomodate.
<drc> Unless you are using an old CRT, they are just cycle wasters (unless you like staring at pretty pictures).
<Hedgework> They can be useful for mesmirizing infants.
<Hedgework> :P
<halpme> ok
<Hedgework> *mesmerizing
<Hedgework> bbiab
<drc> And puppies
<halpme> hi, whats the name of the loading masque*, blue masque* you see when loading xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Plymouth?
<halpme> now I dont see any and Im wondering if you can put a picture instead, or your own animation
<irgendwer4711> hi, ich bin etwas ratlos, updatedb mag den paramter "--localpaths" nicht, dabei steht er doch in der manpage
<slickymaster> !de | irgendwer4711
<ubottu> irgendwer4711: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<irgendwer4711> oops
<irgendwer4711> I tried to use updatedb, but it didnt like paramter "--localpaths".
<halpme> hi again
<halpme> im a college student and sometimes I find it a good idea to own an ipad (is that what they call it? a small internet connectable device to check bus timetables or your college mail)
<halpme> thing is I wont get anything propietary
<halpme> are there any linux options?
<nomic> android
<nomic> device = linux
<drc> halpme: ipad as in tablet...sure...see android (as nomic suggests)
<halpme> aint android propietary?
<halpme> currently developed by Google? that kills it
<drc> halpme: Nope.  According to wikipedia "Android's source code is released by Google under open source licenses, although most Android devices ultimately ship with a combination of open source and proprietary software"
<mall> Hello, often or everytime the computer goes to sleep after being idle for a while, it comes back up with the message (I am translating from spanish): "power manager not authorized"
<mall> I am on an asus eeepc , with latest xubuntu LTS
<mall> can someone help trouble shoot this please?
<mall> thank you
#xubuntu 2014-12-12
<Eldunar> hello, can u tell me what wrong with my cairo-dock? When it apears it push bottom of windows currently oppened  up. ill give u screenshot. how to fix it? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/przechwycenieobrazuekranu-12122014-090704.php
<krytarik> Eldunar: How about that?: http://glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=7840
<Eldunar> thank u man:) have a nice day:)
<_littleb> hi people, I have installed for vim some addons. Among some of them is the addon solarized and NERDtree in order to add some colors and usability to it. Now when i use vim in my semitransparent terminal all of it gets black only some characters in the nerdtree section stay transparent.
<_littleb> Cam someone help??
<brainwash> _littleb: did you already ask in #vim?
<_littleb> no not yet I think it has to do with the transparency of the terminal
<brainwash> uploading a screenshot could help to visualize the problem
<brainwash> also, try a different terminal emulator
<brainwash> I assume you are using xfce4-terminal
<_littleb> that is true
<xubuntu02w> Hello. I have a problem. Installed the newest xubuntu 32bit, but screen resolution is 640x480 and i cant change it, there are no additional drivers for GPU. When i start live it works, after install 640x480 and cant change
<bekks> So which GPU do you have then?
<xubuntu02w> some internal SIS
<bekks> Oh, SIS. Good luck then.
<xubuntu02w> it works good on live
<xubuntu02w> and it works good after install linux mint
<xubuntu151> hi
<Wacky386> Im having problems with installing the nvidia drivers...using Xubuntu 14.04...anyone had this problem?
<Wacky386> Ive tried running the installation script....it says that it cant find version.h (kernel headers not configured)
<ObrienDave> you were here earlier this week
<Wacky386> yup
<Wacky386> tried doing what you said
<Wacky386> didnt work out from the command line
<Wacky386> got confused along the way :(
<ObrienDave> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/install-nvidia-340-65-ubuntu-1504/
<ObrienDave> in case you need the link again
<Wacky386> thank you...Im currently updating linux-generic, if that helps
<ObrienDave> ok, once you get the kernel installed, reboot BEFORE installing anything else
<Wacky386> will do
<ObrienDave> you will have better luck asking in main ubuntu channel. more people there to help you. #ubuntu
<Wacky386> ok...I though it was an xubuntu issue, will try in #ubuntu then
<ObrienDave> naw, same core system, just different desktops
<ObrienDave> there are other differences but none that would affect nvidia driver install, afaik
<Wacky386> thank you, rebooting now
<cziko> hello, I installed xdiagnose and i lost boot screen, is there any way to restore default booting with xubuntu logo and circle?
<ObrienDave> i don't know. you might try asking in #ubuntu. more people there to help you
<halpme> hi, im about to create a livecd in a usb stick to try n solve the wireless problem
<halpme> I have a "clonezilla-live-20141208-utopic.iso
<halpme> and a "xubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso"
<halpme> which one do I choose?
<bekks> Which one did you download?
<halpme> bekks: both, apparently, but i chose the second one
<halpme> will unetbooting be enough?
<halpme> with what do I create a livecd?
<drc> are you on linux or windows atm?
<halpme> drc: linux
<halpme> but given that my linux doesnt hae a working wireless connection im typing from a windows one. Windows only to communicate
<drc> the either dd or unetbootin will work...choose wisely :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> dd is a little bit advanced. requires you to triple check what you type.
<halpme> is dd command line?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Because, once you hit enter, it's final.
<Poisoned_Dragon> in linux, yes.
<drc> yup...I did say wisely, didn't I? :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, I'm finding unetbootin to be less useful than it use to be. Most isos can be dd'd to a usb stick.
<halpme> ok, extracting and copying
 * drc lost 2tb of data last week because he was distracted while using dd...good thing I have multiple backups
<halpme> then ill have to reboot and change BIOS parameters to boot first from the usb stick, right? am I forgetting steps?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And, the last time I used unetbootin, it made an arch install stick very angry.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Wow, 2TB?!
<drc> =halpme: external USB drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> If your bios has a key for a boot menu, you won't have to change the bios at all.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Most do now.
<drc> data=video...forgot sdb1 was the data drive not the USB stick :)
<drc> halpme: 1) create live USB, 2) attempt to boot from it, 3) if no go, then worry about changing BIOS.
<halpme> beautiful splashscreen
<drc> Don't over think it (doesn't help, I know from [sad] experience) :)
<halpme> hope not to have made the same mistake
<perfarator> Hi everybody!
<perfarator> Please teach me how to clone and build from git...
<halpme> right
<halpme> booting from the livecd what I get is: failed to load COM32 file menu.c32
<halpme> boot...
<halpme> and it cycles
<brainwash> perfarator: build what? Xfce -> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/building
<perfarator> brainwash, sources from github
<holstein> perfarator: the sources should have directions.. i would ask for instruction from the creators
<drc> halpme: Did you run the "test the media" (or whatever it's called) in the initial menu?  If not, re-boot and test.
<halpme> drc: how do I test the mnedia?
<holstein> !md5 | halpme
<ubottu> halpme: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> that tests the iso you download.. and there is a test in the menu..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<drc> halpme: As holstein said, md5sum tests the iso itself (before burning to the mecia).  I was talking about the menu item in the initial menu (upon boot) that tests the media <after> burning.
<holstein> though, i wouldnt get to caught up in this, halpme .. you are trying to address support for an older b wifi use device.. and now, by trying to "fix' that, you are acutally just running into, and making more issues
<holstein> this doesnt "fix" your wifi device, and as i said before, unless you have seen it functioning in a supported OS, it could be broken, and not a driver issue at all
<drc> ah...the "over thinking" issue... holstein's right, listen to him :)
<holstein> drc: it happens :) ..easy to overthink it.. or, just get side tracked
<drc> It's hard to remember you mission was to fix the wifi when you're up to you butt in boot errors :)
<halpme> holstein: im trying to install a version of xubuntu I know had wireless fuctions, (not install , but test from the livecd). If it works then its a problem in the newer os, am I wrong`?
<holstein> halpme: you are not "wrong".. i think you are just assuming..
<halpme> ok holstein , how do I proceed then? I though i was following what you suggested
<holstein> halpme: even if, say, 14.04 doesnt support the wifi, and 12.04 does.. its still not really a problem in the newer OS.. and, it could be, support for that "legacy" device was dropped from the kernel.. and it also could be that, due to technical limiatations, it cant easily be added back in
<holstein> halpme: i think, booting a newer 14.04 live cd, and as you said, an older one that you *know* works *is* a good idea.. but, i wouldnt get too caught up in doing so, since, its not fixing the wifi in any way
<halpme> ouch
<halpme> .....
<holstein> when i run into an issue like that i want to 1. see the device run on a supported OS, or, on a live iso that i *know* supported it.. this tells me that the device is still functional, so i dont waste time troubleshooting a driver issue, if the hardawre is bad
<halpme> i keep forgetting the wifi troubleshooting link. Please paste it again. There is a list somewhere in the link with supported wifi cards...
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> though, a link for "legacy hardware" or "legacy wifi" would be more appropriate for you
<holstein> i mean, these days, the wifi setup works like this.. plug it in, use it.. if its not like that, the, typically, its either *really* challenging to add support into the kernel, or, support is just not there for it
<holstein> the other option in that case is, a proprietary firmware that is easy to add.. but, i dont think that is the case with that chipset
<holstein> though, it wont hurt to identify the chipset.. last time you were looking, it (lsusb) didnt report, and gave some output that made me still think and suggest troubleshooting if the device is actually functional or not
<holstein> and, also, thinking, realistically, about how much time you want to spend on a device of that age. an older b device.. when, you can typically find well supported (out of the box supported) g devices either *very* cheap, or free in many cases..
<halpme> holstein: For chips that are not USB but included in the computer, type:  lspci -v  and read the last section. << does that change anything?
<halpme> i have output for this one
<holstein> halpme: sure.. you stated it was usb
<halpme> holstein: sorry for that
<holstein> halpme: i mean, run *both*. run literally anything that shows the device chipset
<holstein> share the chipset, and we look for driver support
<halpme> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9492413/
<holstein> halpme: sure.. i dont see it there.. do you?
<holstein> halpme: i do see a nice wired NIC
<halpme> there is nothing wired atm
<halpme> what is NIC?
<genii> Network Interface Card
<holstein> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
<halpme> so if I had wireless i should see the words "wireless" or "wifi" somewhere in that list. is that right?
<holstein> halpme: you dont have to
<holstein> halpme: the company that made that device never promised you linux support, so, it may not show there, or it may read as somethint differet.. but, i dont see anything there that shows a wifi device
<halpme> ok,
<holstein> halpme: so, if what you are saying is, its an internal wifi NIC, and not a usb device, i would be looking in the bios, making sure its on.. i would try *all* hardware switches and keyboard commands
<halpme> holstein: holy ****, just now 3 wireless networks appeared
<halpme> i dont know what did I do
<drc> change anything in the bios?
<halpme> drc: no, i pressed the f keys
<halpme> and ctrl i believe
<halpme> or alt gr
 * drc would guess that pressing one/some of the F keys turned on the wifi (on my laptop its a slider on the front of the laptop).
<halpme> i didnt know I could turn it off
<drc> Unless holstein has a better idea, I'd reboot, and test the keys you pressed ONE AT A TIME to see what turned on the wifi.
<drc> or read the manual to see if it says what turns the wifi on/off:)
<halpme> i believe is f11, the key has a small icon that looks like an antenna
<halpme> drc: i have no idea where to find the manual
<drc> Then I'd press it again and see if the wifi turns off.
<drc> halpme: google for you laptop model...lots of companies have their manuals in pdf nowadays.
<halpme> curious
<GrinchCube> halpme: its the same color? dont you have a fn key the same color than the antena icon?
 * drc can't find his paper manual, but does nkow where his pdf version is.
<halpme> the network applet shows 3 exisiting wifi networks, but neither firefox nor chromium show any results
<halpme> o wait, this may be orivoxy+
<drc> GrinchCube is correct. On my computer, there is a"fb" key at the bottom that when pressed with other keys does things (brightness, ertc)
<drc> halpme: just because it shows them doesn't mean they are "connected"
<GrinchCube> usually thers a light
<GrinchCube> somewhere wiht the same icon
<GrinchCube> that lights when its pressed
<drc> a wifi light/LED that lights up when a wifi connection is made (not just a wifi available)?  Mine does.
<halpme> ok, like 2 years ago I rerouted all traffic through privoxy via a modified /etc/environment file. exception I added is the university where I stud that grants students free wifi connections in campus
<halpme> are there programms that override the changes I made?
<halpme> false question
<halpme> are there programs that ignore the environmental variables I establish with theis etc/environment file?
<holstein> halpme: sure
<holstein> halpme: but, what did you set? where? and why?
<halpme> gtg
<halpme> thanks a lot for all the help
<halpme> today we solved an issue
<halpme> more to come :D
<halpme> tomorrow
<halp> hi
<halp> is there any command I can use to know the model of laptop I own?
<holstein> halp: no.. but, you dont need that for any linux support
<halp> :D
<halp> sorry, im used to ask here
<holstein> halp: what you need, as we discussed when looking for your wifi chipset, is the chipsets
<halp> chipsets to know the model?
<holstein> halp: you are not promised by the creators of that model that you get linux support, so, the model, though, helpful for searching, is not as important as the chipset
<holstein> halp: for example, if hp makes a laptop with a wifi NIC in it, and changes chipsets, the model# stays the same, though, there can be, and often is, 2 or more differnt chipsets in that same model unit
<holstein> so, the "best" thing to so, is, as the !wifi suggest, run lspci/lsusb, and look for chipsets, and search for support based on that information
<halp> but holstein im not trying to do anything with the wifi (that now works), i just need to locate a pdf copy of my model
<holstein> halp: sure. im just stating that, since you dont need that, for anything related to linux support, you may or may not need that.. and, nothing in linux will generate a .pdf like that
<holstein> though, you are welcome to create one
<halp> dont brain much today :D
<halp> I
<holstein> what are you looking for? the model information? it should be printed on the unit somewhere
<drc> halp: inxi -M should give you the model of your laptop (it does mine)
<drc> in a terminal
<halp> thanks drc !!
<holstein> wont hurt to try that ^ and you can copy paste it into a document which you switch to pdf
<halp> my laptop is 5 years old
<drc> holstein: I think he's looking for a pdf of his computer's manual.
<holstein> drc: i agree
<halp> thanks for writting that
<halp> can I update the bios?
<holstein> halp: nothing about xubuntu will prevent you from doing so
<holstein> on a machine that old, i wouldnt bother.. unless something is specifically addressed.. i typically take an "if it aint broke" approach to the bios.. though, today, you can find serious vulnerabilities addressed in a bios update..
<drc> It can be done (for my computer), but it can be fairly complicated (i.e., dl the new bios, burn to a bootable floppy, install bios....for my computer). You need to check your computer company's website to see if they support things like that.
<holstein> sometimes they make a tool.. not often to be used from linux.. but, a tool that can be ran in the desktop OS
<holstein> i would *never* try such a tool in wine
<drc> and for an older computer, most companies don't bother with updating bios' unless there is a compelling reason/
<drc> holstein: +1000
<holstein> yup.. a 5 year old machine, i wouldnt bother.. even if it said there was a newer one.. unless something was broken
<drc> My laptop is about about that old, and there has been one bios update (fairly early on for a security bug), nothing for the past 4 years.
<halp> drc: better than here: not a single updaate in 5 years
<holstein> halp: they dont promise those. its not part of the agreement.. and, there may be no need for a bios update
<halp> today is being productive
<quantibility> i use a lap top A8 vision AMD. i usually keep my battery out so i don't kill the battery cause its usally pluged in.. yesterday i kicked out the power cord for it on accident and for some strange reason the optical usb mouse just doesn't work anymore?? i haven't tested it on other places, the usb port seems to work fine, can someone please help?
<holstein> quantibility: in the future, leave the battery in
<holstein> quantibility: what i would do is, boot live iso's and try and see what exactly doesnt work, and why
<Poisoned_Dragon> The battery is going to die, regardless of whether you use it, or not.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Li-ion batteries age, whether stored or used. So, use it or lose it.
<quantibility> alright, noted. thank you holstein, hope it works, but now i must find the darn cd.
<holstein> quantibility: sounds to me like, you could have just damaged the USB..
<quantibility> possible but how? unplugging it causes damage?
<Poisoned_Dragon> is the optical mouse wireless?
<quantibility> the usb is fine. im using a 32 gig stick for my HD.. working good.
<holstein> quantibility: well, as they say, the first step is to admit you have a problem.. then ,we can move on to what exactly it is
<quantibility> yes Poisoned_Dragon
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe when you kicked out the charging cord, you also struck the usb radio stick.
<holstein> i would check/change the batteries. or simlply go and check the mouse on different hardware
<Poisoned_Dragon> If the stick no longer works in any usb port, I would suspect the stick is suspect.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh yeah. What holstein said.
<holstein> especially if you cant get it to work on multiple machines..
<quantibility> holstein, i know im a bit of a big mouth can get a bit antsy but i genuinely have a problem and don't need sarcasm. thank you.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's not sarcasm. it's honest.
<holstein> quantibility: not offering any.. and mean no harm. but you *do* have an issue with USB.. please try it with another machine
<quantibility> radio stick? Poisoned its an optical wired mouse
<holstein> quantibility: i am only volunteering here, and intend no harm at all...
<quantibility> yeah if i had another machine
<quantibility> its fine
<Poisoned_Dragon> I asked you if the mouse was wireless. You said yes.
<quantibility> just irritated
<quantibility> i apolize its wired posioned
<holstein> quantibility: if you find the device doesnt work on another machine, which, you can find *anywhere*, like a PC shop, or friend/neighbor, then, you can stop thinking its the OS or USB or machine, and know more about where the issue likely is
<Poisoned_Dragon> If the mouse is wired, that's only increases the likelihood that the wire was damaged.
<Poisoned_Dragon> When you kicked out the charger cord, did you kick out the mouse too?
<Poisoned_Dragon> If so, could have cause a break in the wire.
<quantibility> yeah but the power cored was the only thing that was yanked out i watched it come out... it hit nothing
<holstein> again, *something* happened..
<quantibility> no poisned the mouse and cored stayed exactly in their place.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It doesn't take much to stress a wire. Even if the mouse was never unplugged, during the incident, the stress could have caused issues.
<quantibility> ugh hold on ill find something real quick
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, usb cords aren't known for their tensile strength. :(
<drc> Let's recap here: 1) USB wired optical mouse doesn't work, 2) USB port works (the 32 gig USB stick works there) Correct?
<Poisoned_Dragon> So far, yes, drc.
<drc> The only thing I can see to do is to try the mouse on another machine.
<drc> I'm assuming (yes, I know) that there is not another USB mouse to test whatever software is used on that machine?
<quantibility> nope no where to test it :(
<drc> Here's a thought:  1) unplug mouse 2) open Removeable Drives and Media> Input media and check Auto run when USB mouse is connected  and enter "synclient TouchPadOff=1" in Command (this command works with my touchpad and USB optical mouse) 4) plug in mouse.  There should be popup balloons telling you a USB mouse was detected.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Phone a friend and borrow access to their rig.
<drc> That will tell you if the mouse is detected by the computer or not.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sounds like a plan
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> ill that
<Poisoned_Dragon> Because, even if the mouse is receiving power, it could be that the data lines are damaged.
<drc> Be aware this will turn off the touch pad, so I's open a teminal and input synclient TouchPadOff=0 BUT dont hit enter first.
 * drc has a bad habit of tapping the touchpad when thinking, so it's necesssary to turn it off when using a mouse :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I can imagine the madness that follows.
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> brb restarting
<drc> waiting with baited breath :)
<drc> With my system (wireless optical mouse) plugging in the radio stick will activate the command, even with the mouse itself turned off.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, that's normal
<Poisoned_Dragon> the stick acts as a virtual mouse. it' just relays signals from the real thing.
<drc> yup...just noting it.
<drc> with a wired mouse, it shouldn't matter
 * drc once had a dead battery in the mouse that took half an hour to diagnose...Never said I was quick on the uptake :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> :D
<halpme> im on a different part of campus now and the wifi is again undetected...
<drc> Was it the F key?
<halpme> apparently not. I have been testing combinations of f to not avail. What do I need if I want a better wifi coverage?
<halpme> an antenna with a usb port?
<halpme> whats it called?
<drc> You want to replace your internal wifi with an external wifi system?  No idea, never bothered.
<bazhang> an extender
<halpme> no not replace
<halpme> but maybe the inside-wifi is not powerful enough
<bazhang> doubtful
<drc> Doean't an extender just extend the wifi source, not the reciever (in the computer)
<bazhang> yep, didnt fully read up
<halpme> ill have to further test
 * drc had that problem at home...then my daughter told me to stop being so cheap and but one that really worked well :)
<bazhang> I read inside as indoors, what he meant was integrated
<drc> s/but/buy/
<drc> But that may be part of his problem, the source of his first wifi was not sufficiently powerful enough so when he moved to another source it was...and voila...wifi :)
<drc> laters all
<halpme> if everyone is getting wifi, even students with crapple computers, then i need to get a better antenna
<bazhang> or associate correctly with the existing networks
<quantibility> problem solved
<quantibility> i have to get a new mouse. its broke.
#xubuntu 2014-12-13
<katastro63> hello people I want to know if we can for example run with an intel gpu but in the same time sometimes choose to run juste a program with nvidia ?
<xubuntu45w> I downloaded and saved on a dvd, xubundu remix 14.04.iso. I would like to install on my new laptop over windows 8. Is there anything I need to know before I start
<aynrand420> man xubuntu keeps doing a disk check then restarting then freezing
<drc> xubuntu45w: define "saved"
<xubuntu45w> downloaded the full program and copied on the DVD to use for installing.
<bazhang> copied how
<drc> nope, won't work... see  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<drc> assuming you mean simply copied the iso to the dvd (see bazhang :)
<xubuntu45w> so nero burner wouldnt work, "question mark". sorry, i bought this in colombia, it came spanish, and when they changed it to english for me, just windows is english, and the keys don't correspond correctly, so i don't know where the question mark is,
<xubuntu45w> so how do i install xubundu remix
<bazhang> xubunDu with a D?
<drc> from a windows machine?
<xubuntu45w> sorry, new to this
<xubuntu45w> yes
<xubuntu45w> windows 8
<bazhang> T or D
<xubuntu45w> t
<drc> Xubuntu or XubunDu ?
<drc> ok
<drc>  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<xubuntu45w> is there a d
<bazhang> give us the link
<drc> no
<xubuntu45w> ok
<bazhang> where did you get this iso
<xubuntu45w> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xubunturemix/files/
<xangua> xubuntu45w: you can download xubuntu from http://xubuntu.org/
<drc> xubuntu45w: No idea what this remix is...wouldn't trust it...get the official iso from the link xangua gave you
<xubuntu45w> this one is a remix with added apps and look etc...
<drc> wouldn't trust it, don't know the project, dont know the person.
<xubuntu45w> http://www.cupoflinux.com/SBB/index.php/topic,842.0.html
<bazhang> not supported here, get the real deal
<xubuntu45w> okay, thanks
<drc> not only not supported, actively discouraged.
<bazhang> it's trivial to add the other stuff later
<xubuntu45w> just thought it would same me time figureing it all out, lol
<xubuntu45w> and i liked the look
<bazhang> just a few commands, and you have nearly all of it
<xubuntu45w> if you have time, take a look
<bazhang> I just did
<xubuntu45w> really, okay, thanks
<bazhang> plus you get the never sleeping support here
<xubuntu45w> awesome
<xubuntu45w> thanks again
<xubuntu45w> is this ubuntu or xubuntu
<xubuntu45w> the link you gave me
<drc> xubuntu is ubuntu+XFCE...it's all the same underneath.
<drc> the like will say ubuntu, just replace with xubuntu
<xubuntu45w> is there any danger in installing over windows8
<drc> yes
<xubuntu45w> i thought so,,,,what do i need to know
<drc> I thought you said install "over windows"...you want to keep windows AND install xubuntu?
<xubuntu45w> if i install windows 7 and use that would it be better. i just bought this and they said they could install windows 7 but loose the 8 licence
<xubuntu45w> thats fine, i can keep windows 8 but the keyboad is messed up when they change from spanish to english
<xubuntu45w> its a spanish keyboard\
<drc> the question remains, do you want Xubuntu or Windows + Xubuntu?
<xubuntu45w> xubuntu
<drc> then don't worry, the install program will take care of all partitioning and formatting...just select the autoinstall feature.
<xubuntu45w> great, thanks
<drc> But it WILL get rid of windows on that machine.
<xubuntu45w> thats fine, as long as xubuntu works
<drc> And you don't want to install Xubuntu/linux and THEN windows (causes big problems)
<xubuntu45w> okay, no windows, i am sold on linux
<drc> It Xubuntu works from the live DVD, the chances are great that it will work after an install
<xubuntu45w> not familiar with this. how does it work with live DVD
<xubuntu45w> thats okay, i will try to figure it out
<xubuntu45w> so copy from here... http://xubuntu.org/
<drc> WHen you burn the iso to a DVD you get what is called a Live DVD...boot the DVD and you can both install and Run Xubuntu itself, prior to installing
<xubuntu45w> cool
<xubuntu45w> do i save it, or download it with free torrent helper
<drc> actually http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ will get you closer to DL the iso.  Make sure you know which version you want 14.04 LTS (long term support) or 14.10 the most recent version.  The make sure you get which ever architecture you computer is 32 or 64 bit
<xubuntu45w> its 64
<drc> If in doubt, go for the 14.04 64 bit version.
<drc> er...how much RAM?
<xubuntu45w> 4
<bazhang> more than enough
<drc> yup 14.04 64 bit.
<xubuntu45w> so do i save or open with torrent
<drc> I use torrents
<bazhang>  .torrent is open with utorrent or whatever
<bazhang>  .iso is just straight dl
<xubuntu45w> so once i start, it will erase windows
<bazhang> no
<xubuntu45w> okay, thanks
<bazhang> is that what you want?
<xubuntu45w> yes, if it is easy is that
<bazhang> it's certainly possible, but you might consider first running it as a dual boot
<xubuntu45w> how do i do that
<bazhang> the installer will walk you through it, and you can connect to this irc channel as you go
<xubuntu45w> sounds good
<xubuntu45w> sounds great even
<xubuntu45w> is there any real issues with windows8
<bazhang> apart from you'll want to use it less and less?
<xubuntu45w> lol, awesome
<bazhang> again, any problems/issues *during * install, ask here
<bazhang> of course, back up any important things beforehand, as well as you can
<xubuntu45w> okay, thanks,,,,new computer so nothing to loose
<bazhang> :)
<drc> xubuntu45w: Since this is a new computer, I'd run Xubuntu from the Live DVD for a little while before installing, just to make sure all your hardware works.  If it does, you can install Xubuntu driectly  from the running Live DVD without rebooting.
<Deezl> What is a good lightweight graphical file browser?  Dolphin?
<perfarator> Deezl, obviouly, thunar
<Gotolei> just upgraded to 14.10, and I'm having a difficult time with the power manager
<Gotolei> I'm trying to set it to only lock and power off the screen when I close the lid, but it ignores the settings I set and suspends
<Gotolei> in 14.04 it could be changed by hacking around some obscure config file, but not even that works anymore
<Gotolei> how does a person actually change the settings?
<Gotolei> also while I'm at it, is there a way to change how lightlocker handles transparent wallpapers
<Gotolei> on the desktop, it draws gradients etc behind it like it's supposed to
<Gotolei> but on the lockscreen it's a glitchfest
<Poisoned_Dragon> transparent wallpapers?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is this something that requires the compositor to be enabled? If so, lightlocker may not benefit from this, since the compositor for the desktop environment may not extend to lightlocker.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, if lightlocker doesn't have a compositor, you're going to have a bad time.
<Gotolei> it's definitely displaying something behind the image
<Gotolei> mostly solid white, but if profiles are switched around it gets all sorts of seams and what looks like buffer leaks
<Gotolei> anyway it's definitely not the bluish-green gradient i have set
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is the background just a standard picture file?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And, are you using compiz?
<Gotolei> it's a semitransparent image with a gradient background
<Gotolei> it works in both compiz and xfwm4, even with compositing disabled
<Gotolei> and this is the *lockscreen*
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, it's still just a standard format. Like, jpg, or gif, or png.
<Gotolei> yes, semitransparent png
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, compiz can be off and the background is still fine, on the desktop?
<Gotolei> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... Starting to sound more like a gpu issue.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What is your gpu?
<Gotolei> intel integrated
<Poisoned_Dragon> what model?
<Gotolei> i think 3000? the cpu is i3-2330m
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm.... can't say it's too old. :)
<Gotolei> if it's capable of running compiz then i'd hope it'd be capable of overlaying a simple transparent image :p
<Poisoned_Dragon> It might be possible that the issue can be fixed with a conf file in an xorg.conf.d directory. You may have to enable a display option to clean that up.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Could be something with the acceleration method.
<Gotolei> why is everything in xubuntu some obscure config file or another :I
<Gotolei> first power manager, now this
<Gotolei> it didn't work in 14.04 either, but it wasn't this bad
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, newer intel gpus have a newer acceleration method. It's possible that it's not enabled in xorg by default. So, you make one to change the default behavior of xorg, governing that gpu.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's not a mile long thing you have to write. Just gotta add the lines you want to affect.
<Gotolei> i'd messed around with xorg before, and nothing good has come out of it
<Gotolei> 14.10 is broken enough as it is lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> arch wiki has a great page on the subject of writing xorg conf files, and where they should go.
<Gotolei> more trouble than it's worth, it seems :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol... I've had to mess with it for older intel chips.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Especially i865 laptop chips.
<Gotolei> if i'm going to pour a bunch of time into troubleshooting something and trial and error
<Gotolei> i'd rather spend it trying to figure out wth is with the lid close behavior
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... that's a systemd thing.
<Gotolei> i've changed the settings in a logind.conf but that doesn't work anymore
<Gotolei> i was under the impression the systemd problems were supposed to be fixed after 14.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, I thought I was the only one.
<Gotolei> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9169
<Gotolei> ^ worked in 14.04, but not anymore
<Poisoned_Dragon> One day, it did exactly what I wanted. After an update, it ignored me.
<Gotolei> isn't it fun :3
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, a barrel of monkeys. XD
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use to use the LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=
<Gotolei> i'd like to give 14.10 a bit of a chance because i've been running it all of five hours
<Gotolei> but not a good first impression
<Poisoned_Dragon> It worked perfectly, until it didn't.
<Gotolei> yeah, i changed that and HandleLidSwitch
<Poisoned_Dragon> That line allowed the power manager to control everything about the lid switch. Now, meh...
<Poisoned_Dragon> When it was working, I didn't even use light locker.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I used gnome-screensaver.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I found lightlocker gave me issues.
<Gotolei> i like to have it when i close the lid it a) locks and b) powers off the lid
<Gotolei> and c) actually turn the screen back on after unlock
<Gotolei> yeah idk about lightlocker
<Poisoned_Dragon> Which is a shame because, I like the premise of lightlocker as being a compliment to xfce.
<Poisoned_Dragon> or rather to lightdm.
<Poisoned_Dragon> gnome-screensaver feels a little out of place. But, it always worked as expected.
<Gotolei> does it handle lid closing properly? or is that an underlying systemd issue
<Poisoned_Dragon> It seemed to help. with lightlocker, it felt as though it didn't respect user settings in power manager..
<Gotolei> indeed it doesn't
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, have the updates to systemd it's not as cooperative.
<Gotolei> hm, does it pull in a ton of deps?
<Poisoned_Dragon> *have=after
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't remember off hand, but I don't believe it pulls in too much.
<Poisoned_Dragon> xfce is gtk2, so no extras there.
<Poisoned_Dragon> and it's not like it pulls in an entirely new de.
<Poisoned_Dragon> apt-get will tell you better, when it confirms install.
<Gotolei> ..welp synaptic's broken as well now
<Gotolei> yeah it doesn't look like it pulls in anything extra
<Poisoned_Dragon> Really? When did that happen?
<Gotolei> just now, it froze for like half an hour while installing wine
<Poisoned_Dragon> It might be an issue with installing wine. You may have to get apt-get to fix it, or install from there.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Once upon a time, there was a prompt you had to answer, and it didn't show up in synaptic. so, it just sat there.
<Gotolei> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah, it's that stupid EULA.
<Gotolei> funny how one random thing is enough to cripple a system
<Poisoned_Dragon> They had fixed it, at one point. But, who knows.
<Poisoned_Dragon> regressions can happen.
<Gotolei> how does one recover from it
<Gotolei> it never geve me any prompt
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you kill synaptic, and try to run apt-get in terminal, it'll tell you that it can't because an install was interupted. Then, it'll give you the command you need to use.
<Gotolei> it's giving me nothing
<Gotolei> trying something found on ubuntuforums anyways
<Gotolei> terminals whining about libssl now :?
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo dpkg -a --configure
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think that's the command to fix an interupted install.
<Poisoned_Dragon> what's the error for that?
<Gotolei> zero output
<Gotolei> screw it, i'll just try a reboot
<Gotolei> reinstalled without hassle
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<Gotolei> there we go, only now does it do the popup :|
<Poisoned_Dragon> XD
<Poisoned_Dragon> linux life.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Still better than windows.
<Gotolei> so for gnome-screensaver, do you set it to run at startup and replace lightlocker or something?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes.
<Gotolei> --replace ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> no
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I dunno.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just installed it, changed it in startup, rebooted, tested it, and then remove the other on success.
<Poisoned_Dragon> A bit lengthy but, effective.
<Gotolei> ..and now synaptic's running through ttfjunk-installer again
<Gotolei> and yup, got gnome-screensaver working
<Poisoned_Dragon> cool
<Gotolei> doesn't fix lid close causing suspend though
<Gotolei> but at least it doesn't look like a giant swathe of bird poop]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, once gnome-screensaver is installed, logind.conf options should be more compliant.
<Gotolei> so reboot again?
<Poisoned_Dragon> "should"
<Poisoned_Dragon> With gnome-screensaver installed, the ignore inhibited option should work better. Then the power manager should be more compliant.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's a PITA, all the way around.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, when it was working, it worked great.
<Gotolei> ..ok, just realized another dumb
<Gotolei> everysingle line is commented
<Poisoned_Dragon> Yes. lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Commented lines show you the default behavior
<Gotolei> HandleLidSwitch=ignore  and  LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=no to have it not suspend?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I like to write a new line to preserve the information.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just leave the Handlelidswitch alone
<Gotolei> it's set to suspend by default
<Gotolei> which is exactly the opposite of what i want it to do
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ignore Inhibited should be yes, if I remember correctly.
<Gotolei> ..which is the default behavior it's currently set to
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, then it's no
<Poisoned_Dragon> Thanks. I always get that backwards.
<Gotolei> mmk
<Poisoned_Dragon> By using the the inhibited line, systemd should fall into lockstep with power manager settigs.
<Gotolei> xfce's or what gnome-screensaver uses?
<Gotolei> or are they one and the same
<Poisoned_Dragon> gnome-screensaver shouldn't have pulled any gnome power manager.
<Gotolei> ok so xfce's
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<Gotolei> mmk
<Gotolei> rebooting again
<Poisoned_Dragon> wb
<Gotolei> o/
<Gotolei> still suspends ._.
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, one out of 2 ain't the worst.
<Poisoned_Dragon> As I said, after a specific update, it hasn't been the same.
<Gotolei> mm
<Gotolei> trying handlelidswitch=ignore because can't be too sure
<Poisoned_Dragon> At least you don't have a freaky display with gnome-screensaver.
<Gotolei> yeah
<Gotolei> still a no
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<Gotolei> guessing 14.10 is a lost cause at this point
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, that's a problem with 14.04 too.
<Gotolei> synaptic still throwing errors
<Gotolei> yeah but at least the fix worked
<Poisoned_Dragon> really?
<Gotolei> "failure to download extra data files"
<Poisoned_Dragon> I guess I'm glad I didn't upgrade.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Usually, I chase after the newest versions. Didn't help that the only way to get something better than xfce 4.8 was to not use 12.04.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, with no major upgrades to 4.1x, It's not as neccessary to move.
<Gotolei> ah, 12.04. last i had a distro that actually handled backlights properly
<Gotolei> now it glitches around if set under 15% or so
<brainwash> Gotolei: I did not read the whole backlog, but I suggest that you report the greeter wallpaper glitch on launchpad -> run "ubuntu-bug lightdm-gtk-gteeter"
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't think it's lightdm itself, brainwash. It's coupled with the use of lightlocker
<Gotolei> well it's the initial login as well
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, then report it.
<brainwash> also, bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh gosh. It's been a bug for some time.
<Gotolei> a typical ubuntu bug, then
<Gotolei> "this is a big problem. let's ignore it"
<brainwash> it's a strange bug, it was initially fixed in 13.10.. and some people still report, that it's not working properly
<Gotolei> mm
<brainwash_> got disconnected
<Gotolei> wonder what changed from trusty to utopic to break it again
<Gotolei> hm does upower ring any bells
<Poisoned_Dragon> I never messed with it. It's the first I've heard of it.
<Gotolei> mm
<Gotolei> comments in linked bug mention it
<brainwash> there were no changes in upower in 14.10
<Poisoned_Dragon> With that said, they're having issues with a blank screen on resume.I haven't had that in a while.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just can't get the behavior to jive.
<Gotolei> i get that semi-randomly
<Gotolei> i think it has to do with the interval between ctrl+alt+l and the lid being closed or something
<Gotolei> because that's totally something and end user should have to worry about
<Gotolei> :p
<brainwash> bug 1374830
<ubottu> bug 1374830 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Closing laptop lid before system can suspend causes black screen upon login after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374830
<Gotolei> this keyboard doesn't have a suspend key
<Gotolei> ctrl+alt+L is supposed to just lock the screen
<brainwash> yes, there is some sort of timing issue
<brainwash> which is bad in the first place, it should work whatever the user does
<brainwash> the suspend key triggers obviously the suspend sequence which triggers the lock screen
<brainwash> which is similar to pressing ctrl+alt+l and then closing the lid "too early"
<Gotolei> ctrl+alt+l isn't for the express purpose of triggering suspend, though
<Gotolei> but yeah probably some similarities at least
<brainwash> we got quite few reports, tons of bug comments.. but no one was able to debug this problem completely yet
<Gotolei> hm
<brainwash> because it's a tricky one
<Gotolei> tbh at the moment i'm more concerned about the undesired behavior that occurs every single time than the undesired behavior that's easily bypassed
<brainwash> you mean the glitched wallpaper?
<brainwash> or ignored power settings?
<Gotolei> both
<Gotolei> also the power manager applet is a bit clumsy now but that's a minor thing
<brainwash> make sure that you file a bug report for the first one :)
<brainwash> the classic power manager tray icon has been replaced by a new panel plugin in 14.10
<brainwash> sadly, you cannot fall back to the old tray icon
<Gotolei> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9282 yeah
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11054
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11054 in General "Please bring back the tray icon" [Normal,New]
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, interesting title/
<brainwash> again, I recommend that you file a bug report, so the devs are informed about the breakage in the new panel plugin
<brainwash> filed on the Xfce bug tracker ^
<Gotolei> specifically xfce bug tracker?
<Gotolei> the command from before took me to launchpad
<Gotolei> i'm thinking of reverting to 14.04 anyways because upgrading to 14.10 just made things worse
<brainwash> yes, lightdm-gtk-greeter bugs are filed there, the project is hosted on launchpad
<brainwash> you can file Xfce bugs on launchpad too, but it's always better to forward them directly to the Xfce bug tracker
<Gotolei> this is the first i've heard of an xfce bug tracker
<Gotolei> never done this before
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> where did you think xfce came from? wasn't an ubuntu invention. :)
<Gotolei> let's just say that 99% of the time i try to get support from anywhere, nothing happens
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's the only drawback with a coalition of projects. Support can be fragmented and weak.
<Gotolei> and yeah good riddance it's not from canonical
<Gotolei> better off because of that
<brainwash> going back to 14.04 could be the right choice, 14.10 is only supported for 9 months, then you will have to upgrade to 15.04 (9 months of support also)
<Gotolei> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=173622 about sums up my experiences with various support sites
<cfhowlett> My machine eats LTS only since 10.04.  No regrets, way fewer problems.
<Gotolei> aright, i think i have 14.04 flash drive still floating around somewhere
<Gotolei> 14.04.1 is still most recent, right? no new point releases
<Gotolei> most recent of trusty specifically
<brainwash> that's right
<cfhowlett> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Gotolei> mmk, i've already got it then
<Gotolei> welp guess i'll go do that
<Gotolei> thanks for the help anyways, all \o
<brainwash> you're welcome :)
<Gotolei> can't say it's been fun, but at least it hasn't made me want to rip my hair out like the linux mint channel did :p
<athlon> hello.
<athlon> is there anyone here using voyager?
<athlon> perhaps the voyager 14.04.03?
<bekks> Whats voyager?
<cfhowlett> athlon, rephrase.  what do you REALLY need to know?  or are you counting voyager users?
<athlon> voyager linux
<athlon> no, I have problem with it not loading at all
<bekks> I'd ask the voyager linux community instead.
<cfhowlett> athlon, as this channel is for XUBUNTU ... I'm going to guess "no"
<athlon> ok.
<athlon> so I'd take it "ubuntu" and "ubuntu-french" are different?
<cfhowlett> athlon, oui.
<cfhowlett> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<athlon> thanks, ubottu.
<athlon> I don't understand French at all but thanks.
<athlon> since I only understand and write in English, would it be okay to use English in that #ubuntu-fr channel?
<bazhang> for voyager support?
<cfhowlett> athlon, you're going to ask for support in ENGLISH on a FRENCH language site ... ?
<bazhang> !alis | athlon search here for voyager irc
<ubottu> athlon search here for voyager irc: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Alexfrench> there is xchat on ubuntu or xubuntu working
<bazhang> try hexchat
<athlon> yeah, for voyager support.
<bazhang> !info hexchat | Alexfrench
<ubottu> Alexfrench: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<bazhang> athlon, none of the ubuntu/xubuntu channels are for voyager support
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, +1 for hexchat
<Alexfrench> i don't know it, thanks
<bazhang> athlon, /msg alis list *voyager*
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Alexfrench these are the ONLY official Ubuntu versions.  If it's not on this list, it's on Ubuntu and it's not supported here.
<ubottu> Alexfrench these are the ONLY official Ubuntu versions.  If it's not on this list, it's on Ubuntu and it's not supported here.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<bazhang> athlon ^
<athlon> cfhowlett: that doesn't allowed?
<cfhowlett> athlon, note: no voyager linux = NOT ubuntu = NOT supported here.
<bazhang> athlon, no voyager support nope
<Alexfrench> ok
<bazhang> athlon, I just told you how to search using alis
<athlon> cfhowlett: I know, I was referring to your question " you're going to ask for support in ENGLISH on a FRENCH language site ... ?"
<bazhang> athlon, its for french Ubuntu support, not english, not voyager
<athlon> I guess I mistaken "http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/" for ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> athlon, if you want support, install xubuntu.  otherwise search the voyager site for support options.  no voyager support in ubuntu irc/forums/mail lists.
<athlon> well, sorry for the trouble then.
<athlon> why would then "voyagerlive" site listed the "http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/" there?
<cfhowlett> athlon, you'd have to ask them.
<Unit193> Indeed, but as it's somewhat French based, likely just tried to piggy back off the Ubuntu French community.
<cfhowlett> unfortunate.  a distro that can't/won't support their own distro is a distro I wouldn't even touch
<Alexfrench> athlon are you french ??
<athlon> no. i'm from Asia.
<cfhowlett> athlon, "Asia" meaning exactly ... ???
<athlon> that wouldn't help too.
<cfhowlett> athlon what language do you speak at home?
<athlon> what would that question for?
<cfhowlett> athlon, nvm.  done here.
<PeterRJG> anyone here that can help me with something?
<cfhowlett> !ask | PeterRJG
<ubottu> PeterRJG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<PeterRJG> alrighty, I have a failed download in apt-get that pop up every time I use it for something else. How do I clear it?
<cfhowlett> PeterRJG, paste the exact message please.  paste.ubuntu.com
<PeterRJG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9502305/
<Alexfrench> maybe i am wrong but you miss java stuff like jre ???
<Alexfrench> so every time one call is done for things in java, bam error message
<PeterRJG> I downloaded the icedtea 7 and it works. Everything in java works, but every time I use apt-get or synaptic, I get this message and I want to get rid of it
<Alexfrench> ah sorry
<halpme> me again
<drc> Welcome back...what is it this time :)
<drc> please notice the smilie face and don't take it the wrong way.
<halpme> so at college I get 3 working wifi networks, at home, 20 cm away from the router, I get nothing. Is there something like a memory effect (in this case it would mean my machine recognizes 3 networks just ecause sometime in the past I used them, but in reality my chipset is no longer recognized by the actual version of xubuntu?
<halpme> what do I have to write in a search engine to buy a compatible wifi app?
<halpme> i dont know how those things aare called
<halpme> usb wifi card?
<halpme> smartcard wifi card?
<drc> I don't think an "app"is the solution (if they even exist)
<drc> maybe a usb wifi card is a solution.
<drc> Forgive if this was covered yesterday, are you sure the home wifi router is really working?
<holstein> halpme: may i suggest, since you literally *just* discovered that this issue is *drastically* different that what you thought it was, maybe just relax, and spend some time with it
<holstein> otherwise, test my working with the access point
 * drc (meaning the geek daughter) just replace our old router because it was not funtioning properly anymore.
<halpme> home router works via ethernet cable. I was 20 cm away from the router, the wireless app with big letters "networks activated" but not a single wifi network listed
<holstein> *if* you can connect to other access points, then, you *know* its not a problem with the wifi device in the machine.. but, either a compatility issue, or something where the ssid is hidden, or something with configuration, et
<holstein> etc*
<drc> halpme: The same here, it was just the wifi part that was going.
<halpme> holstein:  test my working with the access point << donot udnerstand
<holstein> halpme: test *by* working with the access point, since thats the issue
<holstein> halpme: does *anything* connect to your wifi access point? of so? what are the settings? have you tried disabling encryption? do you have the ssid hidden? or wps push to connect? or MAC address filtering, or *any* other automatically configured setup that can be causing you to not be able to connect?
<holstein> do you have another wifi router handy to plug in and test? i'll just power one on, without hooking it up, that doesnt have any encryption on it.. i'll see that the unit connects to that, and move on from there
<holstein> i have seen issues where, one machine requires something the others dont.. wpa vs wpa2..
<drc> holstein: Wouldn't <all> available access points within the geographic area show up even if one can't connect to them (I an see all sort of neighboring access points on my machine, even though I can't connect to them)?
<holstein> drc: not sure what the case is here..
<drc> It sounds like <nothing> is showing up atwhen he's at home.
<holstein> drc: i read this as, at school, wifi access points are showing, and at home, not.. i dont see any other details about if anything can ever connect at home, or if the router is configured, etc
<drc> True, but here at least, when the daughter plugged the new, out of the box, router in it showed up in the listings.
<drc> a misconfigured router might not but it's hard to see why it wouldn't al least show up in the listings.
<holstein> yup.. but, we dont know anything about that home access point.. could be hidden ssid, or whatever that "push to connect" is/does that i always manually disable
<drc> True, I was just about to say that it looks like its been narrowed down to the router itself :)
<halpme> im toot ired now, ill try what you suggest in 30 minutes
<drc> The laptop appears to function properly (see school)
<drc> halpme:  My next step would be to have a friend (with a known good computer re: wifi) come over. If s/he can't connect, that pretty much defines the problem as in the router.  Where you go from there, no help from here (I turned all that stuff over to the geek daughter years ago and have forgotten most of what I knew, which is probable out of date also)
<halpme> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWzRd2vtnIs suggests I need propietary drivers
<halpme> if I edit my environmetal variables file, do I habe to reboot for it to take efect?
<halpme> got access to internet after editing said file, but its a pain!!!!!!
<drc> halpme: Do you have to re-edit it everytime you re-boot?
<halpme> no, I saved the changes, but still, not how I want to connect...
<drc> and it could be you need p-drivers, I never have (works out of the box for me), but I've seen some folks say they do.
<halpme> what is a p driver?
<drc> "propietary drivers"...I was lazy
<drc> But, iirc, needing a driver is usually a thing for the NIC, not the router.
<halpme> additional drivers lists x.org and 4 nvidia drivers, 2 legacy binaries and 2 binaries
<halpme> none of the nvidia drivers are for the wifi, right?
<drc> nope, video
<halpme> apparently college doesnt like the tor network
<drc> x.org is usually for the display, mouse, etc.
<halpme> a good reason to get your own provider
<drc> a lott of them don't...you might be doing something terrile :)
<holstein> halpme: again, i say, relax, and take your time.. nothing about proprietary graphics drivers help with your wifi
<holstein> and, if that is an older machine, you are likely not going to be doing any gaming on it, anyways
<halpme> holstein: i need a month off
<holstein> not that thats the only reason to get proprietary drivers, but, thats the main reason.. if you are not having any issues with the graphics
<holstein> halpme: sure.. *or* buy with linux support in mind
<halpme> holstein: is 5 years "old"
<holstein> halpme: you have to ask who creats the game you are trying to run.. typically, for computer gaming, yes, 5 years *is* old
<halpme> i dont need gaming
<holstein> i use machines older than that for audio production work.. but, i dont expect 3d from it
<holstein> halpme: then, do you *need* the proprietary graphics driver?
<halpme> are you talkking about x now?
<drc> The only reason I use the nvidia driver on my laptop is it runs about 10C cooler with the driver than without...have no need for 2D playing Zork :)
<drc> s/2D/3D/
<holstein> halpme: im talking about you stating a youtube video suggests you need a proprietary graphics driver.. do *you* need a proprietary graphics driver?
<halpme> i think not, the nvidia driver under 14.04 created a lot of prblems of broken packages
<holstein> halpme: doenst here
 * drc thinks that was becasue of the install, I've have never had any problems install nvidia driver, either thu the binary for nvidia or the repos.
<holstein> halpme: *no* packages are broken for me in 14.04 with any proprietary drivers. though, i try and avoid them, when possible, when i dont need/want 3d, and you can as well
<halpme> non issue as long as im in college, i cannot download anything here, just use firefox
<halpme> even if I use my laptop
<halpme> 16mbits/s for one person, is that enough?
<halpme> say im gonna torrent 50GBof data
<drc> halpme: The bottleneck in Torrents is usually not the pipe, but what each node contributing to the torrent gives.  Normally I'm happy if the torrent DL runs !2M/S, far slower than my pipe.
<halpme> drc: even so, I get higher speeds if the advertised mbits/s of my provider are 50 instead of 16...
<halpme> am I wrong?
<drc> halpme: Your totall pipe is faster, boesn't mean any particular DL/torrent is faster.
<drc> The really big question for me (re: pipes) is Are you streaming?, if so the bigest pipe is best.
<halpme> 16 Mbits/s costs 15, 50 MBits/s costs 20...
<drc> go for 50 :)
<halpme> all I do is watching videos, movies and listen to the radio
<drc> the cost diff is minimal (unless you're a poor college student :)
<halpme> i AM a poor college student
<drc> I know, I saw the uni-mainz :)
<halpme> privacy ftw!!!
<perfarator> 256kbps ADSL for 25$! Unlimited plan! Only in my country!
<drc> halpme:  It sometimes pays to know a bit about a person when trying to help.  For example, the .de in the address says you are from germany, that way I know thet English is probably not your mother tongue and one can make adjustments accordingly.
<halpme> can you paste a link with instructions regarding editing splash screens?
<drc> And if you are worried about privacy on freenode, you can always register and ask for a "cloak".  Right click on your nick and mine and see the difference in the USER: data.
<holstein> halpme: what splash screen? and why?
<halpme> holstein: not to see a blank screen every time I turn on the machine
<holstein> halpme: thats the machine.. so, you ask the creator of the hardware for that info.. though, i can save you the trouble..
<holstein> otherwise, you can look at messing about with grub..
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<halpme> what linux compatible webcams should I star looking for?
<drc> halpme: You might be better off to ask this in a webcam channel (if there is one) or on #ubuntu (bigger user base and if it works on ubuntu, it'll probably work on Xubuntu)
<halpme> ok dr
<halpme> drc:
<holstein> halpme: what do i do? as i said before, i shop looking for *specific* linux support stated from the manufacturer.. if not that, then, i go and plug the thing into my laptop, or i buy, and make certain i can return it
<holstein> linux/ubuntu/xubuntu does nothing to prevent *any* webcam from working
<drc> holstein's correct (again, as always :)...If it says it supports "linux", *buntu support is almost a given.
<holstein> drc: i actually have found a few USB cams that didnt work, as well.. :/
<drc> but some support is more equal than other.
 * drc hedged his bet..."almost" :)
 * drc had to look at the back of his laptop to see if it indeed had a serial and parallel port.
<drc> nope
<xubuntu08w> quien habla español?
<krytarik> !es | xubuntu08w
<ubottu> xubuntu08w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Lucky___> anyone here :) ?
<drc> Nope, we've closed up shop and went to the pub.
<drc> This is a recording.
<Lucky___> anyone?
<krytarik> Lucky___: Just ask.
<Lucky___> Ok, I have a problem with Xubuntu/Lubuntu. My screen just freezes when I launch the "Try Xubuntu" or when I click on "Install Xubuntu". here's a picture : http://imgur.com/kLUG3XR
<Lucky___> I need help !
<krytarik> !nomodeset | Lucky___
<ubottu> Lucky___: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Lucky___> thanks :D
#xubuntu 2014-12-14
<dunpeal> Hi. Is there a way to set a keyboard shortcut for "Always on top"?
<rosaecaeruleae> do you still use truecript?
<synks> anyone has no brightness control on their laptop after install?
<synks> using nvidia*
<drc> synks: Are you saying there is no brightness control widget or that there is, but it doesn't work?
<synks> just doesn't work, tried various fixes to no avail
<KM0201> can anyone explain why this happens.  Annytime i drag/drop something, my point gets "stuck" with two pointers... but otherwise functions normally.  If i try to take a screenshot of the "two" pointers, it simply shows up as one pointer (ie, normal).. the only way I've found to fix it, is to restart X..
<xubuntu098> qualcuno per un aiuto?
<knome> !it | xubuntu098
<ubottu> xubuntu098: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Morrog> Good morning Xubuntu :)
<Morrog> i have an odd problem with the applications menu (not using whiskermenu). i messed it up somehow, and wanted to revert it to the default post-install state. so i copied an xfce-applications.menu file from the installation medium, put it in ~/.config/menus... and the menu is not reflecting any change. Any idea what I need to do?
<xubuntu392> hi
<jed_> hi all
<jed_> i am newbie on xubuntu
<GridCube> !hi | jed_
<ubottu> jed_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jed_> tq for respons
<cfhowlett> !manual | jed_ read the manual.  read www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<xubuntu62w> hi can someone help me with being able to copy files to usb i am having trouble with permissions
<linuxer1995> What a filesystem are you using?
<linuxer1995> EXT4 or NTFS or FAT32?
<xubuntu62w> xubuntu
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, xubuntu is the OS, not the filesystem ...
<xubuntu62w> ext4
<xubuntu62w> can someone help
<krytarik> !details | xubuntu62w
<ubottu> xubuntu62w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<drc> xubuntu62w: Just to make it clear, <you> formated the external USB drive with ext4?
<cfhowlett> drc, wait, what?  that should be fat32 for the boot USB, shouldn't it?
<drc> cfhowlett: I would think so...that's why I asked if <he> formated the drive.
<xubuntu62w> yes formatted it to ext4
<drc> xubuntu62w: I have never formated a USB drive to ext4...ntfs yes...never could figure out the permissions thing.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, solution: recreate the USB, formatted to fat32
<xubuntu62w> just formatted it to fat32 and when i right click on properties it is all greyed out
<xubuntu62w> on the permissions tab
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, unmount first
<xubuntu62w> i did
<halpme> strangest of things. Yesterday my laptop recognized wifi AP at college and at home. At home it listed 5, among them mine. I used that AP for 6 hours and updated my xubuntu 14.10. Everything went all right. I even rebooted to complete upgrades, and after that the machine worked well
<halpme> this morning it went back to offline mode. it didnt get any wifi AP at home, now im at college and its exactly the same, not a single wifi AP
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, create partition table
<drc> halpme: gremlins (of maybe Santa's elves) at work :)  Any way, congrats.
<drc> opps...too fast.
<halpme> why does my machine randomly detect wifi AP?
<halpme> my roommate gets internet without problems, all students at college get wifi anywhere on campus
<halpme> "enable networking" is activated, but no WIFI AP are detected
<drc> halpme: I'm out of ideas...sorry.
<koegs> halpme: what is the output of "sudo rfkill list"?
<halpme> koegs: none
<xubuntu62w> so i unmounted, created partition table reformated to fat 32, and now i get the destination is read only
<koegs> halpme: and "sudo iwlist scan"?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, that should be damn near impossible.  unplug/replug and try again
<xubuntu62w> cfhowlett, any other suggestions?
<xubuntu62w> i did
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, yep.  format from command line
<halpme> koegs: eth0 Interface doesnt support scanning, lo Interface doesnt support scanning
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, fdisk is the command.  BE CERTAIN you target ONLY your USB.  should be something like /media/dev/sdb
<koegs> halpme: so you dont have something like wlan0?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, ?  mount will list all mount points
<halpme> koegs: dont see it on any of the commands you pasted
<koegs> halpme: check "sudo lsbusb" and "sudo lspci"
<halpme> sudo lsbusb command not found
<cfhowlett> lsusb
<halpme> koegs: letme find a usb stick to transfer the data
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, did we scare you away?
<koegs> halpme: sorry, "sudo lsusb"
<xubuntu62w> it didn't work
<cfhowlett> xubuntu62w, paste the outcome.
<cfhowlett> fpaste.org
<halpme> koegs: https://etherpad.mozilla.org/8wbiowcv2n
<koegs> it doesnt list your wifi-adapter
<koegs> do you have some kind of hardware-switch at all on your laptop?
<halpme> koegs: yesterday as I turned off the laptop (when it fully worked) I didnt switsch on/off any hardware switch. I dont see any switch on my laptop anyway
<koegs> i think it is a hardware problem, maybe the wifi card is not seated correctly and moving the notebook change the "state"
<halpme> koegs: I assume by wifi card you mean a piece of hardware inside my laptop, which means I have to take a screwdriver, open the laptop, locate the unit and re plug it in
<halpme> am I wrong?
<koegs> halpme: correct :(
<koegs> it is my best guess based on the facts and that's what i would do
<bekks> halpme: Do you use dualboot?
<halpme> ok, not bad, at least i know what to look for now...
<halpme> bekks: dualboot = partition? windows/linux OS on the same machine?
<halpme> no, i dont, onlyx linux
<bekks> ah ok.
<halpme> where do I get a damned screwedriver?
<drc> halpme: Unless you really know what you are doing, I'd advise NOT opening up your laptop.
<halpme> drc: did it once to clean dust
<halpme> twice, to double RAM memory
<drc> ok, it's your machine.  Just wanted to warn you that laptops are not desktops, it's much harder to do things "under the hood".
<bekks> halpme: opening that hatch to expand RAM is not the same as "completely opening it up and disassemble it".
<bekks> But it is your computer, just saying.
<halpme> bekks: what approach would you recommend?
<bekks> halpme: Do not do that if you dont know whatr you are doing. Your question implies that you dont. ;)
<halpme> "hello there computer seller who works only with windows and apple products, how much would you charge me for checking if the WIFI unit of my laptop is not correctly plugged in??"
<halpme> "we dont service linux here" <<<< :D
<bekks> It it irrelevant which OS you are using at that point.
<drc> If it's a laptop, it's probably NOT a loose "card".
<halpme> so its something embededd on the MoBo?
<bekks> The question is "how much does it cost to check wether it is plugged in correctly?", not "Can you help me getting it to work in Linux?"
<bekks> halpme: It is either a small card attached to the Mobo, or actually an embedded part on the mobo.
<halpme> which means I probably need a new mobo
<koegs> halpme: which laptop do you have?
<halpme> moment
<halpme> clevo M7XoSUN rev A1
<halpme> M7X0SUN
<koegs> hm, kinda exotic :D
<halpme> what is not exotic?
<halpme> how do I know the name of my mobo?
<halpme> models
 * drc sticks tongue in cheek:  One that works.
<halpme> what command can I use to get my MObos model?
<cuppacoffy> sudo dmidecode | less
<drc> halpme: inxi -M will also give you that data
<drc> it'd be easier to find too :)
<halpme> it just says clevo
<halpme> does clevo produce just one specific model of mobo?
<drc> google says that it'd probably be clevo M7X0SUN  http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1802131
<drc> So it loks like, yes, one model of mobo
<halpme> http://www.clevo.com.tw/ any chance they answer me if I write in english
<halpme> ?
<drc> I'd doubt it, but you can try.
<halpme> :D
<drc> What does inxi -N say (it should list all networks cards/chips)
<halpme> inxi -N Network: card: Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter              driver: sis190
<halpme> thats just the ethernet, no wifi, right?
<drc> OK, it looks like it's not detecting the wifi...google says it should be a "Realtek RTL8187B".
<drc> yes
<halpme> drc: but yesterday it worked, both at college and at home... ill go with your explanation, the wifi card is not plugged in
<drc> On my machine I have a hardware wifi switch, but inxi -N (and other commands) shows it even thought it is turned off
<halpme> o, and hope that the wifi card is not embedded and I can change it refit it
<drc> halpme: I know...I'm totally confused and have no idea what to do next.
<drc> halpme: It's a notebook, it'll be integrated.
<halpme> drc: integrated means..
<halpme> embedded? nonn changeable?
<drc> built into the mobo...i.e. you cant change it.
<drc> Maybe a trained tech could, but it'd probably be cheaper to buy a new notebook.
<drc> Trained tech aren't cheap :(
<halpme> i can get a 10 meter long ethernet cable for 10 usd
<drc> Is there someone at your uni that actually knows what they are doing that might be able to diagnose this problem (it's always easier with the machine in your hands)?
<halpme> drc: no, all windows fans
<drc> Did the wifi work (recently) when you had windows installed?
<halpme> drc: dont fully understand, "that actually knows what THEY are doing..:"
<halpme> they block all proxies
<halpme> but thats now not relevant
<drc> Anyway, It really looks like a hardware problem (not the router).  Really have no idea where to go with this.  Maybe someone else has an idea?
<halpme> drc: i use linux since 5 years, wifi stopped working a month ago or so
<halpme> till yesterday, when it started working again, for 8 hours
<drc> OK, really, really, really sounds like it's a hardware problem.
<halpme> yes
<halpme> closing in
<drc> halpme: What I meant by "they" was mabe a computer shop, a users group, etc.  Didn't mean to say you didn't, just not to ask J. Ramdom ComputerUser :)
<drc> Sorry if it came out different.
<halpme> linux fans at college? I know 2, they have not much idea, ill post a message
<drc> If this wifi problem really bothers you, you might take it to the uni computer repair shop.  They should be able to tell you if it's hardware and can be fixed (windows, linux, solaris, whatever, doesn't natter)
<drc> s/natter/matter
<halpme> uni computer reapir shop? no such a thing
<knome> halpme, you can search on the ubuntu forums or ask ubuntu, this is not a xubuntu-specific thing, so somebody else with that same hardware and ubuntu should be able to help you
<halpme> will do, when im not so tired as nopw
<knome> halpme, because it's possible it's a driver/software issue as well..
<knome> halpme, sometimes some hardware gets regressions on new software/driver versions, and while that is unlikely, it's possible
<xubuntu423> Salut à tous.
<xubuntu423> J'installe Xubuntu right now.
<xangua> xubuntu423: english please
<xubuntu423> i install xubuntu now :D
<drc> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu423> Thanks :D
#xubuntu 2015-12-07
<GeekDude> I'm on Xubuntu 15.10 using ssh -X. The remote application is not being themed, neither with the local theme settings or the remote theme settings.
<GeekDude> My previous experience had led me to expect it to use my local theme. Was something changed such that this is no longer the case, or am I facing abnormal behavior?
<_shaun_>  hi guys i have a massive image that ubuntu insists on printing to one page, how do i print this image to multiple pages?
<Nairwolf> hi, I've never done it before, maybe this will help you : http://askubuntu.com/questions/18698/printing-a-poster-over-several-sheets-of-paper?lq=1
<_shaun_> ok thanks nairwolf, the reference is to a program called posterazor, im looking for a method native to ubuntu
<Nairwolf> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Nairwolf> _shaun_ : what are you mean by "a method native to ubuntu" ?
<Nairwolf> do you mean without specific software ?
<Nairwolf> maybe, you should ask at #ubuntu because here it's #xubuntu
<MoL0ToV> thunar don't shows real size of a directory, thunar says 700MB but doing a du -skh . says 660MB why?
<xubuntu07w> Hi
<xubuntu07w> I need help with audio in Xubuntu.... no sound
<knome> oh bots
<Alan> is there a useful way to find out what is binding a global keyboard shortcut? without just checking the settings of every single application installed?
<knome> Alan, a global keyboard shortcut like what?
<Alan> knome: like XF86AudioPlay
<knome> Alan, settings manager -> keyboard -> tab application shortcuts
<Alan> knome: as far as I can gather from xev, it's being grabbed by the "root window", however I can't find anything in any configuration anywhere that should be doing that
<knome> Alan, apart from the list in that dialog, there isn't a list of keys in a GUI
<Alan> knome: I can't find any kind of command-line incantation that would list it either
<Alan> "KeymapNotify event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x0" is what I get in xev when pressing the key
<Mikk36> Hey
<Mikk36> got a weird issue
<Alan> so rather than passing through to the application, it's definitely going *somewhere*
<Mikk36> I can't see the hard drive in a computer from the xubuntu installer
<Mikk36> it's an older computer with a PATA drive
<Mikk36> drive is quite visible in UBCD, but nothing appears for Xubuntu installer
<Mikk36> any ideas what to check for?
<vista__> hey there, I am having a tiny bit of problem with power management
<vista__> I have set in the power manager to lock the screen when I close the lid, no matter what
<vista__> on battery and on line power
<pjotter> 14.04?
<vista__> 15.04
<vista__> upgraded from 14.04, if that matters
<pjotter> I don;t think so
<pjotter> I'
<vista__> so, my problem is, it suspends instead
<pjotter> I'm having all sorts of problems with power management / light locker bith both my desktop pc and laptop. It's a complete mess.
<vista__> I do remember having to apply a workaround in 14.04, is that still the case in 15.04?
<vista__> oh, that's not the source of the mess.
<vista__> it's systemd
<pjotter> My problems have more to do with the screen blanking after 10 minutes, no matter what I do with the settings. Also, a lot of the times, my screen is being turned off while in hibernation. When It wakes up, the screen is not switched back on and all I can do is a hard reset.
<pjotter> It's a pity. In my estimation... 12.04 was a big step in the right direction. 14.04 has been a complete disaster for me. Too many bugs and issues that don't seem to get resolved. My recent upgrade to 15.04 has not solved many of those problems. It just created more.
<knome> pjotter, contributions are welcome
<pjotter> Yes, I know. I report many of the bugs. But much the time, people are just clueless about what to do about them. So they linger on.. sometimes for years.
<knome> you can be more active in testing stuff, that helps
<pjotter> For example: The trash icon in Xubuntu has been broken since at least 12.04.
<knome> at least with things that are more actively maintained
<knome> re: locking and power management, stuff works for our developers, but not some users because of their hardware
<knome> we can't fix those issues unless the people with the hardware that is causing problems are actually around and helping debug stuff
<pjotter> knome: well,I don't know about that. I work on many different computers and powermanagement seems to be a problemc on all of them. Maybe it is coincidence. But if you so a search on these kinds of problems you find out that there are many people experiencing this.
<knome> pjotter, yes, but finding reports from people who have problems with X isn't helping, if you can't reproduce
<knome> that's where developers need help
<pjotter> Maybe a good question to ask is: What is lightlocker anyway? What does it do? By deinstall it by default and it doesn't seem to aeffect the system at all.
<Luyin> pjotter it's your way to lock your system if you leave your computer standing around
<pjotter> But can't I also do that via the power management? It seems redundant to me.
<Luyin> pjotter afaik you need lightlocker or a similar locking agent for that (e. g. xlock)
<pjotter> lytton: I always deinstall light-locker as it causes a lot of problems on my hardware and after that, the power management seeems to work fine. All settings, you can do with lightlocker are also in power management.
<pjotter> I mean Luyin :) Sorry lytton
<Luyin> pjotter if you don't need it, nobody refrains you from removing it ;)
<pjotter> Luyin: I understand. But I'm trying to graps what it is meant to be doing in the first place?
<Luyin> pjotter community/light-locker 1.6.0-1 ⨪ A simple session locker
<Luyin> that's what it says here
<knome> pjotter, it helps lock the screen in a more beautiful way than xscreensaver
<pjotter> Ok. But let's look at the standard powermanagement for a moment. There, I have an option to put the system in suspend and to ' lock the screen'. So how is that any different from what light-locker does?
<knome> pjotter, there are several differences in *how* they do it, but maybe they look the same for you. as Luyin said, feel free to use either.
<pjotter> knome: The problem is that on many systems these two ' ways' of locking the screen cause problems. For me, it is not an option to leave both of them on unfortunately. It's not a choice in my case. But in order to have a workingsystem I must deinstall light-locker.
<Luyin> pjotter then just do so.
<pjotter> Luyin: I already did, as I have been doing since light-locker was introduced in Xubuntu...
<Luyin> pjotter suggestions as to how xubuntu should be distributed you might want to give in #xubuntu-devel. this is a support channel.
<pjotter> I see. ok
<knome> pjotter, i understand - and as said many times - please feel free to do so, we have nothing against it
<knome> pjotter, that said, advising other people not to use it or telling it only brings problems is discouraged
<knome> pjotter, well, unless they clearly have problems with it, and you have debugged their issues to that point...
<pjotter> I'm not advicing anything to anyone. I'm just telling you what I did in order to get my system function correctly.
<jamesC> hello, fairly new to xubuntu(linux), i'm wanting to install the latest version of mono-complete, i went to their main page and added their key and ppa then updated...but when i try to install mono-complete, it uses the old version in the default repos, how do i get it to install from the new ppa with updated version of mono?
<bazhang> update and upgrade?
<jamesC> i tried a software update, but it doesn't seem to see the latest ppa
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> yes?
<jamesC> right, i did that
<bazhang> and then apt-get upgrade
<jamesC> bazhang, i did sudo apt-get upgrade, but software center still shows the older version
<jamesC> bazhang, solved, thanks for the help
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> jame ach quit
<pjotter> knome: Can I pm you for a moment?
<pjotter> Hi people! I have a question if I may...
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pjotter> sorry obottu ;)
<pjotter> But nevermind... My question seems to have been resolved by reinstalling the system.
<pjotter> While updating the system the powermanager seems to have changed in such manner that my question is no longer relevant.
<pjotter> Well, Hurray :D
<pjotter> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#xubuntu 2015-12-08
<ExplodingKittens> Hey, I'm trying to install Thunar 1.6.10 from source on Ubuntu 15.04, but I keep running into a problem during the make phase after running ./configure with --disable-manpages. The error is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13808261/. Does anyone know of any workaround or fix for this?
<xubuntu41o> hello
<xubuntu41o> anybody listening ?
<Nairwolf> hi, I would like to create one pdf file with 3 pdf (by combine them). Do you know how it's possible to achieve that ?
<Luyin> Nairwolf use pdf-sam
<OsugiSakae> Nairwolf: pdf-shuffler is also good for that
<xubuntu35w> Hi, tryning to install Xubuntu on Windows 10 and having a OxC000007b problem in the boot, is help possible ?
<Nairwolf> thank you guys, I've used pdftk in command line. It does the job ;)
<medicijnman> hi guys. i'm experiencing really bad audio whenever i start up a vm in qemu. also, after a couple of minutes it completely disappears. the vm only correctly plays audio if i specify -soundhw es1370. i have looked at multiple threads with similar symptoms but their solutions make it even worse on my machine.
<medicijnman> i have tried to compile the qemu 2.4 from source but that one tries to use oss rather than pulseaudio. hence i get no sound in that compiled version. any suggestions what i can try to eliminate audio cracks and white noise?
<tyrog> Hi guys I want to use an Ubuntu-based distribution but don't like either Unity or GNOME. Should I go with Xfce or MATE? What are the major differences? Thank you for helping me since I am a noob :D
<flocculant> well tyrog ...
<flocculant> this is #xubuntu - so I would say Xubuntu ;) the major differences are the desktop environment xfce or whatever mate uses and the default applications - no idea what mate uses
<tyrog> flocculant: Which one is "better"? I know this is relative :D. Which one do you think has more useful features?
<tyrog> I just think both Unity and GNOME are very bare and dumb for what I like to use
<tyrog> And KDE is just too heavy
<tyrog> I tried it already
<flocculant> Xubuntu
<flocculant> tyrog: this isn't really a support issue - pop by #xubuntu-offtopic if you like
<tyrog> flocculant: But I've read somewhere that Xfce is not very maintained and updated... what do you think?
<tyrog> ok flocculant will ask there thank you :)
#xubuntu 2015-12-09
<slee> hello, trying to use an app(via wine), i need to connect to com1(my ttyS0), i set a link for com1 to ttyS0 for wine, but the program still doesn't acknowledge the com port, am i missing setting something up in xubuntu for this to work?
<wiredfool> Hi, I'm running xubuntu 14.04lts on a thinkpad t410 -- and I've got 138 copies of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service running, and a similar number of init --user --startup-event indicator-services-start running
<wiredfool> Not really using audio much, I'm not sure if I've even used gmusicbrowser or rhythmbox this boot.
<nomic> i know i can reassign keys with "window manager -> settings" ... I want to reassign a key temporarily using a program (or from command line) - not the GUI
<nomic> anyone know how
<nomic> ie where are the window manager settings held (xfce)
<nomic> xmodmap
<nomic> ok is easy
<nomic> cos linux
<nomic> help i disabled my keyboard
<jamesr_> Just installed xubuntu 15.10 w/arc dark gtk theme, but I'm trying to launch firefox with a different gtk theme. Previous I've done this with 'GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Raleigh/gtk-2.0/gtkrc firefox', but firefox is completely ignoring the spec and using the system theme. Any ideas?
<olzhas> Xubuntu 14.04: Decrease in CPU performance upon charging a laptop. (On battery and after the charge, there is no problem.) What might be a problem?
<alvinflumox> hi
<SlidingHorn> hi alvinflumox...have a xubuntu support question we can try to help with?
<alvinflumox> is there someone here ?
<alvinflumox> yes
<alvinflumox> I'm trying to figure out what triggers xfce4-display-settings when I plug an external screen over VGA on my laptop
<SlidingHorn> you mean it loads when you plug in the other screen?
<alvinflumox> yes
<SlidingHorn> interesting...not sure what would cause that, but I'm sure someone will be along soon that can help...just be patient :)
<alvinflumox> actually I would like to automatically switch to the external display when I plug it (and reverse)
<alvinflumox> I googled that and almost all the forums point to a udev event triggering a script with xrandr
<alvinflumox> the problem is that no event appear on my system when I plug/unplug the screen (udevadm)
<SlidingHorn> alvinflumox: nothing shows in dmesg? (/var/log/dmesg)
<alvinflumox> I don't know exactly what  to search for but with grep VGA I get something like this
<alvinflumox> [    2.634858] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
<alvinflumox> [    2.654459] ACPI: Video Device [VGA1] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
<alvinflumox> [    3.378118] [drm]   VGA-1
<SlidingHorn> I have a stupid question:  When I originally installed Xubuntu 15.10, the installer picked up my home wifi network, and apparently saved its settings/key somewhere.  Where do I find this?  I want to see it so I can duplicate its results for another network at a friend's house
<krytarik> SlidingHorn: The one is NetworkManager, the other Gnome Keyring.
<SlidingHorn> krytarik: thanks...found it in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections  :)
<krytarik> Yep.
<SlidingHorn> alvinflumox: try running:   tail -f /var/log/dmesg      and while you're looking at it, plug in the second monitor (please use a pastebin to post the results - http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<alvinflumox> SlidingHorn : tail gives me absolutely nothing.
#xubuntu 2015-12-10
<MarkusDBX> Looking for advice on a nice lightweight email client to use, mostly imap.
<Slumlord_> thunderbird?
<jetamkadlec> Hi guys, someone here?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes and know.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Know that some are not all there....
<jetamkadlec> :D whats the time in your country? I dont want to be tedious
<JohnnyComeL8ly> jetamkadlec, it is 23:28
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Texas:USA
<jetamkadlec> Damn :D I have 6:28 AM :D
<jetamkadlec> Central Europe :D
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, cool.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'll be cutting loose soon... just so you know, for if you have a question pertaining to Xubuntu, you should get to it.
<jetamkadlec> Yes my question is: If I run "do-release-upgrade" on Xubuntu 13.10, which version will I get??
<jetamkadlec> LTS or the newest?
<yuri_> hi !  russian ??
<flocculant> !ru | yuri_
<ubottu> yuri_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello. Human.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> EN-US
<yuri_>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<JohnnyComeL8ly> yuri_, yes, but you need to just put the forward-slash without a space there.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Without a space before it....
<JohnnyComeL8ly> "/join #ubuntu-ru"
<JohnnyComeL8ly> yuri_, without the quotes.
<yuri_> ?
<vista__> Hi there, I am having a *tiny* problem with one of the package applications
<vista__> Ever since updating to 15.10, the packaged GnuPG is unuseable.
<vista__> which seems like a pretty major bug to me
<SlidingHorn> vista__: "is unusable" isn
<SlidingHorn> vista__: "is unusable" isn't really helpful without some kind of detailed explanation. What errors are you receiving? What behaviors are you getting against what you expect, etc.
<vista__> well, you're right.
<vista__> Just let out a bit of rage.
<SlidingHorn> so let it out...what are you trying to do, and what's getting in your way?
<vista__> So ,I use KeePassX with Enigmail.
<vista__> Before I updated to 15.04, I could just copy my password, and then I could paste it into the entry field.
<vista__> Now that's not the case anymore.
<vista__> I'd opt not to write in my pretty long password by hand.
<vista__> AutoType doesn't work either, because KeePassX wants to write my username first, then tab, then write my password.
<SlidingHorn> vista__: were you on a version of xubuntu that worked previously?
<vista__> Yes, in 15.04, I had no problem with copypasting.
<SlidingHorn> wait....which version did it work, and which version are you running where it doesn't?
<vista__> On 15.04, it worked, in 15.10, it does not anymore. I do not know what version I was running on 15.04, but in 15.10, the version of gpg-agent (which asks for the password) is 2.0.28
<SlidingHorn> vista__: after googling, this appears to be an upstream security feature that was brought down.  Please see the thread here: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.mozilla.enigmail.general/19905 - essentially, the developers of enigmail don't want the possible security breach of your password being on your clipboard on their conscience...or something, lol
<vista__> Any ideas?
<vista__> or do I have to painstakingly copy my god-knows-how-long password?
<SlidingHorn> It's likely against *buntu policy to provide advice that sneaks around intentional security features.  I'd simply suggest typing in your password by hand
<vista__> Meanwhile, I think I solved it
<vista__> Turns out you can adjust autotype behavior
<dylan> Hello guys
<dylan> I'm having trouble can someone help
<dylan> I just Insta
<SlidingHorn> !ask | dyla
<ubottu> dyla: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dylan> Led xubuntu on my MacBook and I run the updates etc then I choose the recommended driver nvidia and when prompted to restart from updates I come across no other then a black screen any he
<dylan> Sorry i typed to quick haha
<SlidingHorn> dylan: please see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41681/blank-screen-after-installing-nvidia-restricted-driver   ...also
<SlidingHorn> !nvidia | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dylan> Ok thanks I'll check it out
<dylan> How can I boot into the terminal to get the nvidia drivers uninstalled and reinstalled as stated in the first link
<SlidingHorn> when you go to log in, go to a tty terminal by hitting Ctl+Alt+F1
<dylan> Yes but it says xubuntu then blacks out
<SlidingHorn> and doing the CAF1 doesn't do anything?
<Unit193> Well with grub you change the boot line from  'quiet splash' to 'text'
<dylan> Carl
<dylan> Ctrl+alt+F4 did nothing
<dylan> I have red light
<dylan> On side of my MacBook
<dylan> Can you guide me please I'm lost as
<craigbass76> I'm trying to hook up to a l2tp vpn server with a pre-shared secret.  Installed strongswan, as I hear it replaced openswan, and can't figure out how to configure this connection.  THere's nowhere to stick the preshared secret.
<nelsk> Hi there, I'm trying to launch firefox with a specific GTK theme in 15.10, but it seems to be ignoring my environment variable and uses the system theme instead
<nelsk> specifically, env GTK2_RC_FILES=/usr/share/themes/Greybird/gtk-2.0/gtkrc firefox
<priuon> hey there xubuntu won't stop switching off the display as I set it in the xfce Power Manager on Trusty Thar
<priuon> could it be a lower level acting there? If so where do I configure it?
<dylan> Hello
<knome> dylan, hello.
#xubuntu 2015-12-11
<scape> Hey
<scape> Anyone on?
<scape> hey
<scape> is there anyone on who could help me?
<scape> hey
<scape> could u help me out a little?
<krytarik> scape: Just ask.
<scape> I am trying to boot from a live xubuntu usb on my old acer aspire one, however when I select try xubuntu it keeps flickering some sort of bootup screen
<scape> It seems like the down arrow key is being mashed
<scape> Im at a loss on what to do frankly
<krytarik> scape: Try the "nomodeset" boot parameter perhaps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<scape> no luck
<scape> it's beginning to seem more like a hardware problem
<scape> wait
<scape> could it be
<scape> it works!
<scape> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Yay. :D
<scape> i cant wait
<scape> the pain of using windows 7 is unbearable
<xubuntu39w> my computer keeps going to sleep while watching videos
<xubuntu39w> im fairly new to xubuntu
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> trying to figure our why recently apps have started to take a long time to open once ive clicked them, any way i can get them to launch faster like when it was a fresh insstall?
<glitchd> anyone?
<sim642> Is it somehow possible to refresh wifi networks list from the tray network manager?
<gratefulfrog> hi there, I'm running xubuntu 15.10 and cannot mount my usb DVD drive, any suggestions?
<vuk_> Hello
<vuk_> I am trying to boot my Thinkpad L420 from USB with Xubuntu 15.10 in it, but it will not boot up on this laptop. It boots up fine in my other Thinkpad. Any idea why?
<vuk_> I get to the screen with the options "Install, Test without installing, etc", I select one of them, it splashes once, then it gets stuck there!
<vuk_> Any help is appreciated.
<genii> vuk_: Are both machines the same model?
<vuk_> genii: No, other is different Thinkpad model
<vuk_> So annoying, I need to get done installing it by tonight.
<genii> !nomodeset | vuk_ Did you try this yet?
<ubottu> vuk_ Did you try this yet?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii> I'm back and forth from trying to eat my lunch, so please tolerate some lag between questions and replies :)
<vuk_> Checking into that, thanks. I am reading the guide on the thread, seems a bit outdated in terms of where and how.
<vuk_> How do I do this when booting from 15.10 Xubuntu live USB?
<vuk_> I pressed TAB on my keyboard, where exactly do I add that command?
<genii> I believe the F6 method works for all flavours, then the boot options appear at the bottom, where you append to those
<vuk_> Dont get anything when I prefer F6 while I am at the  menu.
<vuk_> press*
<krytarik> vuk_: Ftm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<vuk_> Managed to boot up and currently installing the fresh Xubuntu :) Thanks
<vuk_> I am having a problem with the battery applet. It will not show up, same as with Kubuntu 15.10. Any idea how to track this bug and fix it? I really need the battery applet to show up.
<vuk_> The Power Manager Plugin is disabled when I try to add it!
<krytarik> vuk_: Reg. the latter, that's because it's already added to the panel by default.  Reg. the first, it'd appear UPower doesn't detect your laptop's battery for some reason - is ACPI enabled, for example?  ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bugs )
<xubuntu50w> hello! i'm having trouble setting up an openvpn connection in xubuntu
<xubuntu50w> it says that it connects fine but i cant even ping other computers
<xubuntu50w> i think maybe something is wrong with the routes that are added after the connection is made
<xubuntu50w> i can use the openvpn application with the same files (certificates, keys, config) and everything works fine, so no errors there
<xubuntu50w> the problem only appears when using the built-in vpn connection tool
<xubuntu50w> http://pastebin.com/WsW9EAiU here i've pasted what route -vn reports
<xubuntu50w> for each case (no vpn, openvpn application, built-in)
<xubuntu50w> can you give me a hint what to look for to fix this problem?
<xubuntu50w> the most obvious difference is that when im using the built-in functionality there is an extra route added, which i do not fully understand
<xubuntu32d> can anyone help me where to find Hardware profile
<xubuntu32d> ?
<SlidingHorn> xubuntu32d: what exactly are you looking for?
<xubuntu32d> I want to make Tracker ISO QA
<xubuntu32d> and I see "write URL" of Hardware profile
<xubuntu32d> "URL to the hardware profile"
<SlidingHorn> xubuntu32d: Here you go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware
<xubuntu32d> thank you very much
<xubuntu32d> SlidinHorn the commands not work?
<SlidingHorn> xubuntu32d: "not work" doesn't tell us much.  What didn't work, how did it respond, and what error message(s) did you receive?
<xubuntu32d> I cant install tools with this commands
<xubuntu32d> I see this "Unable to locate package"
<SlidingHorn> xubuntu32d:  which tool(s) - please be as specific as possible when requesting support so everyone can try to accurately diagnose the problem
<xubuntu32d> hardinfo - Gets the information.  gist - Sends the information to Gist.  clipit - Reports back the link.
<xubuntu32d> hardinfo, gist, clipit
<SlidingHorn> did you install them using the line provided on that page?  sudo apt-get install hardinfo gist clipit ?
<xubuntu32d> yes
<xubuntu32d> but this isnt working
<SlidingHorn> and what, exactly, was the output?  (post it to a http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<SlidingHorn> and give us the link
<xubuntu32d> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package hardinfo E: Unable to locate package gist E: Unable to locate package clipit
<SlidingHorn> what version of xubuntu are you running?      cat /etc/issue
<xubuntu32d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13946210/
<bazhang> !info hwinfo
<ubottu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.19-1 (wily), package size 17 kB, installed size 63 kB
<SlidingHorn> bazhang: They're trying to walk through the steps here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware  <~  It specifically wanted hardinfo instead of hwinfo...I just want to make sure their report is exactly as it's supposed to be for this particular purpose
<xubuntu32d> 16.04
<xubuntu32d> my version: lsb_release -a
<xubuntu32d> my version: 16.04
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
#xubuntu 2015-12-12
<xubuntu59o> Hi there!
<dylan> Can someone help me install java from offical website
<dylan> And not a shady ppa
<craigbass76> I don't see any options to just hibernate when I shut my laptop lid.  Am I missing something, or is there some other power app I should install?
<jcrochon> hello
<jcrochon> word
<FernandoBasso> Since when is mariadb the default mysql implementation on the repositories?
<irut4i> hello! i would like to set some graphical program to start after xubuntu live cd boot. is this possible?
<irut4i> hello! i would like to set some graphical program to start after xubuntu live cd boot. is this possible?
<21WAAF051> Hello guys, any idea why on my Thinkpad T410, Xubuntu 15.10 fresh install will sometimes boot fine, other times my screen will get stuck at black ( no cursor or anything shown )
<21WAAF051> It gets stuck on black after BIOS screen flashes.
<21WAAF051> so annoying, dont know where to backtrace the problem.
<bazhang> mode bazhang +g
<bazhang> oops
<shibari_> I think my system is haunted, i have 3 home folders, all 3 homes have a same named folder, 2 are empty and in 3rd there are files, so i tried to copy from third to first but after finishing the process it deleted the folder in all 3 :0
<shibari_> I dont know how to retrive to lost file, neither do i have a single clue on why did this happen
<shibari_> retrieve*
<knome> what would that directory be?
<shibari_> PlayOnLinux VD's
<knome> look in the trash
<shibari_> empty
<knome> on all users' homes?
<shibari_> they werent genuinely deleted(nor they got hidden)
<shibari_> yup
<shibari_> those users are from other system btw(manjaro in my case)
<shibari_> so i tried to copy from manjaros partition to xubuntus, and it deleted on both + on second manjaro user too
<shibari_> And it properly started the copy process with the progress bar and stuff
<shibari_> knome, actually its not haunted, im just stupid :D
<shibari_> apparently that wasnt a folder it was just a link to a folder
<shibari_> and since all my users across the systems are called shibari, their POL links will lead to the currently logged one
<gurn56> hello! i need help with changing xubuntu's squashfs filesystem. when i unpack, change and repack squashfs fs, there is problem that the new file is not booting anymore. i also tried to unpack and repack the same contents, but it's the same problem with it. any suggestion what to do? thank you in advance!
#xubuntu 2015-12-13
<plebian> hello
<pjotter> hi everybody
<craigbass76> pjotter, howdy
<pjotter> Hi craigbass76
<craigbass76> Something broke, or were you just saying hello to everyone?
<pjotter> No everything fine
<craigbass76> Cool
<pjotter> I'm working on the graphic for the slideshow for 16.04
<craigbass76> When's 16.04 due out?  Is that LTS?
<pjotter> April 2016. And yes that's a LTS
<craigbass76> I keep being on the fence about whether I like xubuntu or mint better...  This is the second or third time I've have xub 14 on my laptop
<craigbass76> Giving ubuntu studio a drive this time
<pjotter> I've not really tried mint. I take it you use the xfce version of mint?
<craigbass76> No, it's got a cinnamon desktop that's a lot like xfce/gnome2
<craigbass76> but I think it's essestially  hacked up gnome3
<pjotter> Ah, ok. I think there's also an Xfce version
<craigbass76> So what's this slideshow graphic you're talking about?  Something that plays during install?
<pjotter> Yes, that thing. It still needs a picture of the little critter they're going to use for this version
<pjotter> "Xenial Xerus". It's an african ground squirrel
<craigbass76> What happens after Z, they just starting over again?
<pjotter> Z will be the ultimate version.
<pjotter> I have no idea :)
<dylan> Help
<dylan> My xubuntu wont boot
<pjotter> Does it show any message?
<dylan> Its a blackscreen
<dylan> Nvidia thing how do i fix
<dylan> Like im had trouble with this its annoying me so if you can somehow he
<dylan> P
<pjotter> Is it a laptop?
<dylan> Its a macbook pro
<dylan> 2010 7,1
<pjotter> Unfortunately, I don't really know what to do. But I have had the same thing with an Eee PC. It randomly boots to black screen and the whole thing just hangs. What I do then is: remove the battery and let it run on power supply and then reboot. It will then reboot fine and I can put the battery back in.
<dylan> Bro
<dylan> Its a omg nvidia driver issue
<dylan> Sheesh no one can help why did i uninstall mac os x and run a peice of os that no one helps with
<craigbass76> dylan, Does it bot form the livecd?
<craigbass76> boot from... :P
<craigbass76> I'm asking because I think there's a file you can just copy over from the livecd's /etc do your installed copy
<craigbass76> But someone else will have to chime in.  It might not even be xubuntu specific, so if nobody in here can help someone in #ubuntu might be able to.
<dylan> Bro listen
<dylan> Just please dont bother
<dylan> Im really stressed out
<pjotter> Have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<dylan> pjotter:
<misterx> hi there
<robotics> hi
<misterx> i'm running xubuntu trusty (LTS) and recently switched from leafpad to mousepad as my default plaintext-editor. anytime i open a file that is not encoded in unicode but ISO (happens…), i have to manually switch to the correct encoding. is there any possibility to have that automated (like in eg leafpad b/c it never asked me…)
<craigbass76> misterx, what's Geany do?  I have to use Windows at work, so I got used to that editor, being cross platform.
<misterx> craigbass76: currently seeing if gedit works for me; geany is a bit "overloaded" for my tastes… ;)
<misterx> i was more searching for the correct checkbox/dialogue/preferences-file than for alternatives, though ;-)
<misterx> (but thanks anyway)
<QVIKti455> What's the downside to using Xubuntu instead of Unity?
<dixie7z_> QVIKti455, Unity is DE of Ubuntu... Xfce is DE of Xubuntu.. Xfce is more lightweight so it makes it faster... Also you can change the look to suit your needs... Menu... Panels... Launchers... I don't know about any downside :)
<QVIKti455> Is it maybe less easy for a beginner?
<QVIKti455> Missing some GUI parts?
<mrkramps> actually Xfce makes use of a more classical concept of desktop compared to unity
<mrkramps> might make it even easier vor beginners
<dixie7z_> true
<mrkramps> and I do not know of GUI parts missing
<Terry4> QVIKti455: Unity is copied from OSX, so it is easier for Apple users.
<QVIKti455> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhQ46SaRmI <-- there's a comment here that says Mint 17.2 XFCE is full of bugs.
<Terry4> QVIKti455: XFCE is easier for Windows users
<mrkramps> QVIKti455, mint != ubuntu
<QVIKti455> Mint is XFCE is based on Xubuntu LTS.
<mrkramps> QVIKti455, _based_
<mrkramps> and that's all
<QVIKti455> Do you recommend Xubuntu 14.04?
<mrkramps> yes
<dixie7z_> yes... just try it... installation will take 10-15minutes... but don't stop on... uf, i don't like it very much and quit... because you can change pretty much everything
<Terry4> i dont think there is a big difference from Xubuntu & Mint XFCE.   Mint just adds some more features
<QVIKti455> Right, Mint XFCE should be at least as good as Xubuntu LTS.
<Terry4> Mint makes it easier to upgrade kernel, adds color to Terminal, easier to add/see PPA's, etc
<QVIKti455> You notice a meaningful difference in snappiness using Xubuntu over Kubuntu?
<Terry4> Mint makes "apt" easier also:   http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/
<Terry4> QVIKti455: yes, kDE is much slower than XFCE.  LXDE is even faster than XFCE.
<QVIKti455> Another user complaining about Mint stability: " I used 17.2 and 2 weeks later I switched back due to big amount of crashes and freezes."
<Terry4> QVIKti455: link?  which DE were they using?
<QVIKti455> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrPSDRjQzWk
<QVIKti455> Cinnamon I presume. But the user before this one was using XFCE.
<QVIKti455> I'll find https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LhQ46SaRmI
<Terry4> QVIKti455: Cinnamon is slower and more complicated than XFCE
<QVIKti455> Here's the user complaining about XFCE 17.2.
<QVIKti455> "It is full of bugs. shut down reboot takes forever. When its start the battery icon is missing from the bar (ramdomly) and Icons looks different. I3 gt9200m prop drivers installed. it is not stable for me. I HATE IT ! reinsatall it twice from 2 different dvd's with checksum verified."
<Terry4> QVIKti455: that is a known issue in Xubuntu as well, power-manager.:   http://xubuntu.org/news/14-10-release/
<Terry4> Note: Upgraders from Trusty will not see the new xfce4-power-manager panel plugin by default, but instead stick to indicator-power. This can easily be resolved by uninstalling indicator-power and adding the “Power Manager Plugin” to the panel.
<Terry4> easily fixed
<QVIKti455> 3 months ago posted: "wow not just me. I have an i5, gtx 660, and 8 gigs of ram yet cinnamon lags and crashes and is pretty terrible..."
<QVIKti455> "I would be using Cinnamon instead of MATE on this computer if it could handle it, but it's old and locked up A LOT﻿"
<flocculant> QVIKti455: there are bugs in all of them, if you're going to wander around the internet watching videos looking for something perfect - you won't
<QVIKti455> I won't what?
<flocculant> QVIKti455: what you need to do is download and check out if YOU are affected by the same things
<flocculant> you won't find something perfect
<QVIKti455> I am a Windows user wanting to migrate to Linux. But Windows has been rock-solid for me. I'd like to see the Linux teams band together on something as "just works" as Windows is.
<Terry4> QVIKti455: XFCE is better than cinnamon.  i'm not sure about MATE, but it looks fine
<Terry4> QVIKti455: have u tried Xubuntu, Linux Mint XFCE?
<QVIKti455> Terry4: What makes you say it's better? Lighter and more stable?
<flocculant> QVIKti455:  really - just try it
<flocculant> QVIKti455: and if YOU get issues then ask for support for those things
<Terry4> QVIKti455: Cinnamon, unity, GNOME--- they all add "eye candy"  shadows/transparency/ transitions/animations/compiz  etc.    which i dont like cuz it slows computer down, and it adds complexity
<Terry4> QVIKti455: XFCE, MATE, LXDE   are more streamlined.  so they are faster, and *usually* more stable (but nothing is perfect)
<QVIKti455> The MATE seems better supported than XFCE on the Linux Mint side. They're at 17.3 MATE, 17.2 XFCE. And the XFCE isn't shown on the main DL page.
<Terry4> and if u like "eyecandy" u can also add it to XFCE, MATE, LXDE.   but they dont "force" it on u
<QVIKti455> I don't care about eye candy.
<QVIKti455> I just need to get my work done.
<QVIKti455> I'll try Xubuntu and Linux Mint 17.3 MATE.
<Terry4> QVIKti455: i like XFCE the best, it has been around a long time, and was the default in Debain until recently.  it still is default in many "no nonsense" distros
<QVIKti455> Xubuntu LTS is what you recommend, yes?
<Terry4> LTS yes
<QVIKti455> You're using the LTS yourself?
<Terry4> try Linux Mint XFCE also. yes i use LTS, more programs are made for it
<flocculant> I wouldn't - I would install 15.10, then upgrade to 16.04 when that is out - then set which version to upgrade to as LTS
<Terry4> MATE does not have "adjustable aero-snap" where u can snap the window the left with ur mouse, to fill 50% of the screen and then readjust to 30-80%
<Terry4> windows invented that in "Aero"
<Terry4> XFCE does have aero-snap
<Reduser667> Back. I forgot what name I was using.
<Reduser667> Why doesn't Linux Mint show XFCE on its main DL page? Why are they trying to push it back out of the way?
<Reduser667> flocculant, Why would you go with 15.10 instead of LTS?
<flocculant> why install something 2 years old instead of something that is going to upgrade to the next LTS is out in 4 months
<Reduser667> Everyone just always suggesteed that LTS is the one to use. The others are buggy and prone to crashing.
<Reduser667> In 4 months the 15.10 will easily upgrade itself to the LTS?
<flocculant> do as you wish - in the time it's taken to discuss this I could have downloaded the image and tried it
<Reduser667> What do you say to that Terry?
<Reduser667> I can try a distro for 10 minutes
<Reduser667> but I can't know how it really behaves over a 2 month period
<Reduser667> That's why I have to read and see what other users are experiencing.
<flocculant> yep - anyway I'm off
<Reduser667> This is going on my productivity workstation
<Reduser667> I need a workhorse.
<flocculant> the S in LTS is for support NOT stable
<Reduser667> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxmpUKhIZRE <-- Ubuntu Mate 15.10. It looks good.
<Reduser667> "I dumped Linux mint mate for Ubuntu mate and love it﻿"
<Reduser667> But this man says this: "...I am running now Ubuntu Unity 15.10 (rocksolid) on my main machine and Manjaro on my laptop."
<Reduser667> He doesn't like Ubuntu Mate.
<Terry4> Reduser667: press TAB to autocomplete usernames in IRC.  u can also do tab-complete in Terminal
<Reduser667> What do you think of Manjaro XFCE?
<Terry4> Reduser667:  i use LTS, because more software is written for it, that is why.
<Reduser667> You mean some software won't run if you don't use LTS?
<Reduser667> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvF5dzNz4GY
<Reduser667> This man loves it. Says it's "done to perfection."
<Reduser667> - Terry4 -
<Terry4> Reduser667: Manjaro is Arch.  Arch breaks more, it is cutting edge like Debian Unstable.
<Terry4> Reduser667:  for PPA's most are made for LTS
<Terry4> so-- ironically, if u want up-to-date software, LTS + PPA is the easiest way
<Reduser667> So they won't run on 15.10?
<Terry4> Reduser667: some do, u have to check. do u use PPAs?
<Reduser667> No, I am a beginner.
<Reduser667> I suppose Ubuntu is the community's attempt to aggressively back ONE thing.
<Terry4> well, first choose if u want Linux mint or ubuntu. Reduser667
<Reduser667> Am I missing anything in Ubuntu that is in Mint?
<Terry4> linux mint is ONLY LTS, so no choice there :)
<Terry4> Reduser667: there are a lot of little nice things in mint:  colorized terminal, right-clicking actions in Nemo, thunar, easy to update kernel
<Reduser667> I presume the Ubuntu kernel updates when you upgrade to a new LTS?
<bekks> Yes.
<Terry4> Reduser667:  ubuntu updates kernel too. but in mint u can easily update to newer one if u want.
<Terry4> Reduser667:  do u use aero-snap? that would help narrow ur choices
<Reduser667> I don't.
<bekks> The same applies for Ubuntu. You can easily upgrade to newer kernels.
<Terry4> bekks: not as easily though
<Reduser667> Basically I adapt to any interface. I am not partial to any particular interface. But I like ease of use, being light on resources, and being very stable.
<bekks> Terry4: Same as easily. Been there, done that.
<Terry4> Reduser667:   try Linux Mint XFCE , it will updated to 17.3 very soon anyway   http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=194
<Terry4> bekks: how?
<bekks> Terry4: apt install ...
<bekks> Terry4: Please dont advertise Mint in here, This is Ubuntu support.
<Terry4> bekks:  clicking on a GUI is simpler than , apt install ...
<bekks> Wow. There are guis for the package manager in Ubuntu too.
<bekks> Did you even know that?
<knome> did anyone have an unanswered support question here?
<Reduser667> You mean Mint has no more GUI parts than Ubuntu has?
<Terry4> Reduser667: MATE and XFCE are similar, try them both.   i just personally like XFCE cuz of aero-snap
<knome> mint might have some GUI applications that aren't in the ubuntu repositories, but since mint is based heavily on ubuntu, it isn't really that different
<bekks> MATE isnt similar to XFCE. It is similar to the dead-end Gnome2
<Terry4> Reduser667: eventually Ubunu will have a GUI to upgrade the kernel, but for now , it doesnt
<bekks> IT does.
<Reduser667> MATE has an excellent development team: http://mate-desktop.org/team/ <-- for your part, bekks, why do you prefer Xubuntu over Ubuntu MATE?
<knome> Terry4, you can upgrade the kernel with any package manager
<Terry4> bekks: i mean with one click
<bekks> It is calles update-manager, synaptic, etc. etc. etc.
<bekks> Terry4: If you dont know about what Ubuntu provides, please dont tell people it doesnt. :P
<knome> if nobody has a support question and only want to talk about different DE's, please move to #xubuntu-offtopic, which is the channel for that kind of discussion
<Reduser667> I went over to #xubuntu-offtopic
<Terry4> bekks: please tell me where u can one-click install new kernel in ubuntu, like this:   http://segfault.linuxmint.com/2014/07/update-manager-more-kernel-info/
<Terry4> Linux Mint, just makes it easier
<knome> Terry4, please.
<knome> Terry4, i've told you to move to another channel, so you've been noticed
<roninn> moi
<roninn> do you know if it's possible to control volume from the cmd line
<Terry4> that is the beauty of FOSS, project can improve on eachother, there is no hate here , i am trying to help
<bekks> Terry4: You are not helping, you are just advertising Mint. So please move it to the channel you've been told.
<bekks> roninn: Yes you can. Using amixer e.g.
<roninn> thanks
<dixie7z_> roninn, alsamixer
<roninn> then I only need a remote software for clementine and ssh connection from phone to my desktop
<roninn> but since linux supports ssh as default (unlike windows) i only need something to remote control clementine
<roninn> if there's nothing out, I guess I need to study more programming
<roninn> oh there is an app for android
<scrabcakes> My soundcard doesn't seem to be loading, only HDMI is loaded. Any ideas?
<puff> Every now and then emacs opens its xwindow a little too tall, so the message buffer is below the bottom edge of the screen.  Usually when it does this I can just use F10 to maximize it and it adjusts the height to match the screen, but sometimes, as today, it does not.  And it doesn't seem to want to let me adjust the vertical size.  It will let me drag the window size horizontally, but apparently not vertically.
<iamabeginner> Hi ! I have a questio regarding encryption home folder and swap...
<iamabeginner> 1. when i install xubuntu on my pc and choose encrypt home folder it will encrypt the home and swap folder or only the home folder?
<bekks> Only your home.
<bekks> Otherwise it would tell you "encrypt home and swap".
<iamabeginner> 2. if I increase the size of the home folder.. the encryption will still work for the new size of the home folder or no?
<bekks> Depends on how you expand your home folder.
<iamabeginner> bekks.. thanks...
<iamabeginner> it was 30Go at th beginning and now it i 70Go
<bekks> So how did ypu expand it?
<iamabeginner> using gparted...
<iamabeginner> on a usb stick
<iamabeginner> gparted live...
<iamabeginner> abit complicated to explain but in summary.. sda5 is my home folder... sda6 my data folder ( a folder I want common for 2 linux distros) and sda7 unallocated space...
<iamabeginner> so i expanded sda6 with 40Go more, resized it after with his normal size, and expanded the home folder from 30 to 70Go...
<iamabeginner> bekks:  how does it sound??
<bekks> So you just expanded the partition, and did nothing else?
<bekks> iamabeginner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<iamabeginner> nothing else
<iamabeginner> rebooted the system after and that's al
<iamabeginner> with the link you sent me it looks like the home folder with the new size is not anymore encrypted...
<iamabeginner> i will need to have a look carefully...
<iamabeginner> 2 other questions... i use xubuntu 14.04lts... we use fstab to mount partition automatically or another command??
<iamabeginner> last question.. I have a data folder that I use for 2 linux distros... if I want to encryp this partition which command will I use??
<xubuntu77w> hello every one
<xubuntu77w> have got a problem
<xubuntu77w> with my xubuntu
<bekks> xubuntu77w: So ask right away, without pressing enter :)
<xubuntu77w> can't get on the gui
<xubuntu77w> i'm on the console mode, since i don't know xubuntu well i did the startx command but it failed
<xubuntu77w> is there another command for xubuntu to get the gui ?
<xubuntu77w> nobody ?
<xubuntu77w> hum ok
<knome> failed in what way?
<knome> did it output anything?
<knome> and how did you end up in the console?
#xubuntu 2016-12-12
<xubuntu24w> Hello. My mouse disappears. Couple threads that it's solved but can't find the solution.
<xubuntu24w> Anyone who can help it would be appreciated.
<ilzolende> i'm here because my computer has spontaneously stopped letting me use the menu bar at the top
<ilzolende> which is a problem because i like to run apps in fullscreen mode and use said menu bar to navigate between windows
<ilzolende> should i just reboot or is this a problem with a more obvious solution?
<ilzolende> it still shows changes in volume or highlights the names of selected windows, it just doesn't do anything when clicked
<ilzolende> my computer has spontaneously stopped letting me use the menu bar at the top
<ilzolende> (i'm on ubuntu using the xubuntu ... desktop environment? windowing thing?)
<ilzolende> which is a problem because i like to run apps in fullscreen mode, and minimize windows, and use said menu bar to navigate between windows
<ilzolende> should i just reboot or is this a problem with a more obvious solution?
<ilzolende> it still shows changes in volume or highlights the names of selected windows, it just doesn't do anything when clicked
<ilzolende> argh i reposted this into the same channel
<ilzolende> whoops
<ilzolende> sorry, guys
<xangua> I'm confused in the part where you say I'm in the Ubuntu using the xubuntu
<xangua> Did you install Ubuntu and installed xfce after? Or did you just install xubuntu?
<ilzolende> i installed xfce, which offered me both an "xfce mode" and a very similar looking but separately named "xubuntu mode"
<ilzolende> which was weird, because this is probably just xfce-with-color-tweaks or something
<Mo> Hi, I need to switch physical screens when taking the laptop out of office. However the output setting on the panels has disappeared when switching from 3 external screens to 1 internal screen. I'd like to have a fixed setting for each screen, disabling the panels when the screen does not exist without deleting the panel setup.
<CrackedCracker> Hello guys,
<CrackedCracker> Could you please tell, what's the name of default theme for xubuntu and what package it comes from?
<CrackedCracker> I need to try to reinstall that, but don't know the name
<pleia2> CrackedCracker: greybird-gtk-theme
<CrackedCracker> pleia2: thank you
<pleia2> welcome
<EightBitLink> I tried installing Xubuntu 16.04 and 16.10, but the grub install fails
<EightBitLink> And now obviously my machine won't boot
<EightBitLink> It seems to have to do with EFI
<xubuntu49w> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 16.04 LTS on my laptop.  The wireless network said it is connected, but the Firefox can't load any webpages.  Does anyone know what to do about that?
<xubuntu49w> I used the AMD64 version.  Some people said that is OK even thought the computer is Intel 64 bit.  I think it must be okay because the desktop apps work fine.  Just thought I would add that in there.
<xubuntu477> bonjour
<xubuntu477> j'ai un soucis avec mon xubuntu
<Spass> xubuntu49w: Your version is OK, architecture and manufacturer are two different things. Can you ping a website from the terminal? Try "ping -c 10 amazon.com" and "ping -c 10 54.239.25.208"
<xubuntu477> Avec le terminal ?
<xubuntu477> c'est au demarrage qu'il beug souvent
<Spass> xubuntu477: Sorry, I don't speak French. My message was to different user.
<xubuntu477> j'ai un probleme avec xubuntu au del
<xubuntu477> demarage
<Spass> xubuntu477: Probably you can get support at #ubuntu-fr faster than here.
<xubuntu49w> Hi, I will check the ping.
<xubuntu49w> Just pinged amazon.com.  It said "bad number of packets to transmit.
<krytarik> xubuntu49w: That's a ten.
<xubuntu49w> Result of ping -c 10 54.239.25.208 was as follows
<xubuntu49w> 56(84) bypes of data
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu49w> 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8999ms
<xubuntu49w> Result of ping -c 10 54.239.25.208 was as follows  56(84) bypes of data 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8999ms
<studio-user457> hello ! can anyone explain me how to configure screen tablet. I have to rotate my head... i would prefer rotate my screen :)
<studio-user457> which file am i supposed to edit in order to configure my screen ?
<xubuntu49w> Result of ping -c 10 54.239.25.208 was as follows   56(84) bypes of data  --stats-- 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 8999ms
<xubuntu49w> I'm trying to figure out the paste.ubuntu.com.  Do I use the xubuntu49w name without the <>? I'll try that
<Spass_> xubuntu49w: I was suspecting there's something wrong with your DNS, but it looks like the problem is deeper. Please be patient and wait for someone who will recommend a solution (or who will investigate).
<xubuntu49w> thanks spass.
<knome> xubuntu49w, you can type anything in the nickname, as long as you paste us the url when you're ready
<xubuntu49w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23620974/
<studio-user457> hello ! can anyone explain me how to configure screen tablet. I have to rotate my head... i would prefer rotate my screen :) [23:06] <studio-user457> which file am i supposed to edit in order to configure my screen ?
<studio-user457> i go to display->setting but i cannot reach rotate to the left and to the right... and my screen rate isnot good...
<xubuntu49w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23621022/
<xubuntu49w> That one is more full.  I have to type it out because that computer won't connect to a site like this one.
<krytarik> studio-user457: Try to just move the window with Alt + left-click → drag?
<krytarik> xubuntu49w: Try in the main #ubuntu channel as well - this is a general wireless connectivity issue.
<xubuntu49w> Okay I will post there as well.
<studio-user457> krytarik: thanks. no its not  a problem of window position but a proble of choice.. right and left options are grayout
<krytarik> Aha, yeah that wasn't clear by your wording.
<studio-user457> ;) is there a file to edit to be able to choose this left and right options ?
<Spass_> studio-user457: I would go here ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<Spass_> And change value under "Rotation" to 90 or 270. But it may explode/crash/etc...
<Spass_> There's a GUI tool for that too, xfce4-settings-editor
<krytarik> I'll note that fiddling with those settings files manually while logged in will not work.
<Spass_> It's risky, because I don't have a clue why these options are greyed-out in the proper screen settings.
<Spass_> krytarik: Good to know.
<Spass_> Another small thing learned about Xfce from just being on IRC.
<krytarik> \o/
<studio-user457> i tried to change these values with the way of "Rotation" to 90 or 270 and xfce4-settings-editor... nohing happens..
<studio-user457> i have my neck coming tired ;)
<studio-user457> for moment my options is to rotate my head :)
<krytarik> !info arandr | studio-user457
<ubottu> studio-user457: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-1 (yakkety), package size 51 kB, installed size 309 kB
<studio-user457> krytarik: ok, i will do an apt ;)
<studio-user457> krytqrik:... useful but... same result
<studio-user457> the 3 options right, left and inverted are gray-out
<studio-user457> ..
<studio-user457> krytarik:help ;)
<krytarik> Yeah, noticed - so direct XRandR wouldn't work either then.
<Spass_> So even changed values in displays.xml (when log out) will not work and could possibly break things?
<imago> buenos días
<krytarik> !es | imago
<ubottu> imago: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<krytarik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<imago> thanks
<plshelp> hey um i was trying to see if i could fix a wrecked hdd with fdisk but everything says permission denied and now man is giving me input/output errors
<bazhang> sudo fdisk -l
<plshelp> thank you, sincerely Pretending To Know What I'm Doing
<bazhang> thats not goin to fix a wrecked hd though
<plshelp> i think i wrecked something using it some days ago via bad advice
<plshelp> external hdd has no partitions and is giving me input/output errors when i try to erase/format
<plshelp> "The backup GPT table is corrupt, but the primary appears OK, so that will be used."
#xubuntu 2016-12-13
<ImBrian> Running Xubuntu 16.10 with Chromium 53.x (latest available in repo) - and getting ssl errors on common sites like amazon.com.  I'm assuming this is known?  It sounds like the "fix" is to upgrade to Chromium 55+.
<ImBrian> (trying to validate that it's an issue with the software and not something specific to me)
<krytarik> ImBrian: LP bug 1641380.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641380
<pencilandpaper> Anyone using the Xubuntu 17.04 Daily Builds?
<sorinello_> Hello. Did anybody tried Xubuntu 16.10 on a Raspbery Pi 3 ?
<Exterminador> i've installed Xubuntu x64 recently. when i do apt update it gives me this error after some lines: AppStream cache update completed, but some metadata was ignored due to errors.
<Exterminador> here's the complete output of apt update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23623550/
<Exterminador> any idea of what could be?
<slickymasterWork> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fwupd/+bug/1575248 | Exterminador,
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575248 in fwupd (Ubuntu Xenial) "fwupd: Error message due to invalid AppStream file" [High,Fix released]
<Exterminador> slickymasterWork, fixed! thnks
<slickymasterWork> sure, no problem
<taller_> Hello. I'm new to Xubunbtu 16.04.
<taller_> Could anybody help to disable the guest account?
<ohemdevin> Was going to help that individual out, but they left. D:
<Spass> ohemdevin: If it's a short and easy answer go ahead, I'll be happy to know that.
<linuxuser9> logged into xubuntu and a window appears and asks me to choose session and name it. never had that window before. anyone have that before?
#xubuntu 2016-12-14
<xubuntu05d> how to install RabbitVCS on xubuntu 16.04?
<xubuntu05d> http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu   I follow this, but it can't work!
<Spass> xubuntu05d: Xubuntu i386 or amd64? This PPA seems outdated (last packages are for Utopic) and I don't see amd64 build of the newest rabbitvcs package.
<xubuntu05d> amd64
<krytarik> !find rabbitvcs
<ubottu> Found: rabbitvcs-cli, rabbitvcs-core, rabbitvcs-gedit, rabbitvcs-nautilus
<krytarik> !info rabbitvcs-cli
<ubottu> rabbitvcs-cli (source: rabbitvcs): Command line interface for RabbitVCS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1.1 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Spass> Thunar compatibility seems abandoned (issues on GitHub).
<TLE> Hallo. I have just installed the lastest xubuntu and am running multiple instances of a Qt program. After a few minutes all the instances of this program completely disappears from the display (including program switcher and program bar) BUT the program keeps running i.e. producing output
<TLE> Do any of you have any clue as to how I can trouble shoot that?
<knome> sounds like the program itself has some issues
<knome> have you tried running it from the terminal to see if it outputs any error messages when that happens?
<TLE> knome: could be, it was however running (although in a slightly altered version) on Windows for a long time
<knome> sure, but windows and linux builds of apps are more or less different
<knome> xfce, or any component in ubuntu, do not cause apps to close unless you specifically tell them to - again unless there is a problem in the application code or how it interacts with other components
<TLE> knome: yes of course, I mean, the window manager/desktop environment isn't the first place to look, I get that, I just wanted to check if there was any known problems
<TLE> knome: it does specifically not seem to close, but simply to disappear
<TLE> knome: anyway, thanks for the help, back to debugging
<xubuntu85d> how make a new user xubuntu, please
<xubuntu85d> no one?
<jonashh> hi, can someone tell me if there's no screen tearing on xubuntu 16.10 out-of-the-box?
<SeTunTun> hello, could anybody help me to disable the guest user in xubuntu 16.04.
<SeTunTun> I can not find much information.
<Spass_> SeTunTun: Did you try adding "allow-guest=false" to the /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file?
<SeTunTun> mm no. Let me try Spass
<SeTunTun> Viel Spass
<krytarik> SeTunTun: Also see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
#xubuntu 2016-12-15
<Syntax___> Hello
<Syntax___> Is there anyone on
<Syntax___> I am new to Linux
<Syntax___> And I choose Xubuntu as my first distro
<Syntax___> But I have come into a problem
<Syntax___> https://a.cocaine.ninja/iallgd.png
<Syntax___> I do not understand what is going on here
<Syntax___> I do not understand systemV
<Syntax___> Or the secureboot loader
<knome> you'll want all of the updates that are offered for your software
<Syntax___> But, I thought that you manually update yourself?
<knome> you can select to have a remind later if you don't want to update right now
<Syntax___> I understand that
<knome> i guess i don't understand the problem?
<Syntax___> I am just confused as to the systemV
<Syntax___> I am also confused at the secreboot
<Syntax___> Is Xubuntu too really updating?
<Syntax___> Like did you recieve a notifaction to update your software in past week or so
<Syntax___> I need to know if this common
<Syntax___> Sorry my english not the best
<Syntax___> I have choose to just try it
<Syntax___> and accept
<Syntax___> If something happens I will wipe hard drive and install anoth Distro, I have been looking at Gentoo
<adrian_1908> hello. Can anyone tell me what the "Indicator Application/Messages/Sound" launchers in Autostart do? They are deactivated by default. Am I missing out on notification balloons from my programs?
<xubuntu91w> #xubuntu  hi
<xubuntu91w> i am having issues updating, upgrading & installing on my Xubuntu 12.04.  i need some help pls
<akxwi-dave> xubuntu91w:  12.04 went end of life  in april 2015, you would be better to back up your data, and install a fresh version of 16.04 for the latest LTS version
<recon_dsk> hi, made a bit of a mistake on a fresh install of 16.04 and manually installed libraoffice 5.1 not realizing 5 was already installed, so i uninstalled 5.1 but the menu Items for 5.1 are still in the menu! how do I get rid of the duplicate items that no longer work?
<recon_dsk> I've opened the menu editor but it only shows one menu item while 2 show up in the actual menu
<digbychicken> recon_dsk: I wonder if doing purge/reinstall would be the way to go.
<recon_dsk> never liked that new menu, feels like my computer thinks i'm an idiot
<recon_dsk> did a reboot and the dups are gone, very windows
<digbychicken> ah, good idea
<recon_dsk> actually, very poor. seems developers make things worse and call it progress
<recon_dsk> reboot to fix things is a real step backwards
<recon_dsk> and whats with hiding the names of the applications you using, you should see the mess that kicad shows up as in development, I get 5 menu items that are the same in development and can't even put them in a sub folder
<recon_dsk> but in general I love xubuntu
<digbychicken> me too...love how easy it is to customize
<recon_dsk> also seems UEFI systems are unable to make bootable ubuntu usb flash drives using UNetbootin , not a xubuntu issue though.
<recon_dsk> now, how do i get a "setting" button on a panel
<recon_dsk> ok, worked that one out.
<recon_dsk> well, very easy install as usual. keep up the good work !!!
<recon_dsk> hmm, another little issue, wanted to copy my desktop setup to a new account so copied ./config/xfce/ to the new account home dir, and the icons of menu items where lost
<recon_dsk> hmm, quick launcher item properties in panels items properties  has some french text??
<krytarik> recon_dsk: Out of curiosity, for what launcher?
<recon_dsk> quicklauncher (programs with several launcher)
<recon_dsk> hmm, and still no brightness widget
<recon_dsk> I think should really be one included by default, and redshift would be nice
<krytarik> recon_dsk: Didn't you say "item properties" there though?
<recon_dsk> in configure quicklauncher you get items like "Espace entre les lanceurs"
<recon_dsk> only a little thing
<krytarik> recon_dsk: So it appears LP bug ##179917 has resurfaced, and this fix was never released yet: https://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin/commit/panel-plugin/callbacks.c?id=b4fdc236af82ae690a8638f968924baadff58efc
<recon_dsk> krytarik: well kudos for looking it up :)
<recon_dsk> I'm off for a bit of game playing, hope the silver surfers at the local mens shed like their new xubuntu desktop.
<recon_dsk> o/
<krytarik> \o
<Spass> Hello, last link on this site is broken http://docs.xubuntu.org/contributors/getting-started.html
<Spass> It goes to tracker.xubuntu.org instead of dev.xubuntu.org
<knome> indeed, that page is kind of a stub; i'll fix that in the source
<knome> Spass, fix is in the branch, will land in production at some point
<Spass> knome: Cool.
<veninem> anyone know what can i do with the error "usb 1-5 descriptor read 64 error...." ???
<veninem> noone?
<veninem> real time support
<veninem> hahhahhhaha
<knome> waited three minutes?
<knome> right, i wonder where you can get that speedy *volunteer* responses.
<veninem> go back to your bed
<pleia2> veninem: I suggest being a bit more friendly if you're looking for folks to help you :)
<pleia2> veninem: what do you do to get that error?
<veninem> installing xubuntu
<veninem> and everytime restaring in xubuntu or other distro
<pleia2> unfortunately you'll have to be a bit more specific
<veninem> on what point
<pleia2> installation is very complicated and a lot of things are going on, when exactly do you get this error? does it make the installation fail?
<veninem> when kernel is starting i get these messages (a lot) and after a while it is logging in
<pleia2> logging in to the live session?
<veninem> yes
<genii> Sounds like you have a card reader without any media in the reader
<veninem> yes it is an htpc with a card reader onboard
<pleia2> yeah, it could be a harmless error, but you haven't said what exactly it's breaking
<pleia2> (or if it's breaking anything)
<veninem> yes i think webcam isn't recognize at all
<veninem> *z
<veninem> recognized*
<pleia2> so the webcam isn't working, and the error you get is "usb 1-5 descriptor read 64 error...." ?
<pleia2> or that's your assumption?
<veninem> yes error and 71 for examble and some other numbers
<pleia2> so the best way to debug is to isolate exactly what you're trying to do
<veninem> i also get multiply error messages about amd-vi or something
<veninem> i think that it has to do soething about the non-support of amd cpus right?
<pleia2> you've now mentioned installation, other distros and a webcam, so the first thing you want to do is be clear about what exactly you're trying to fix :)
<pleia2> ...and now amd cpus
<knome> hmm, what non-support?
<pleia2> you're all over the place here
<veninem> ahhaha
<veninem> the only amd on my system is my cpu
<knome> yes, and how are amd cpu's not supported?
<veninem> my gf card is nvidia
<veninem> the brother of my friend's cousin told me so... :D
<knome> right
<knome> let's forget that
<veninem> hhaha
<knome> is your webcam the only thing that isn't working?
<veninem> i mean not fully supporting
<veninem> yes the only
<knome> okay
<knome> and you want to fix that, or?
<veninem> yep
<knome> ok, it would have helped if you told that first
<knome> so which webcam is it?
<knome> or if it's integrated, which pc model do you have?
<veninem> logitech quickcam 9000 pro
<knome> so... how do you figure out it's not working?
<veninem> skype cant find it
<knome> have you enabled video on skype?
<veninem> yes but no webcam to select
<xangua> I believe currently Skype for Linux doesn't support video
<xangua> At least the new one
<knome> that could be the other reason why it doesn't work
<xangua> Not sure what version partner repo offers
<veninem> is there an alternative with skype servers?
<xangua> Uh so you want your cam to work, to use it in Skype?
<veninem> yes
<veninem> or anything software i want
<veninem> i ll do a restart and i ll be back with new results
<xangua> It appears both Skype.com and partner repo offer the 4.3 version, not sure if that's the old or the new one
<pleia2> I always use cheese to test basic webcam functionality
<knome> pleia2, i guess that goes down to basic mouse functionality too then ;)
<pleia2> lawl
#xubuntu 2016-12-16
<xubuntu71w> i have installed Xubuntu on my notepad, but i cannher anything from the speakers, but i can from the headphones .. any suggestions
<xangua> xubuntu71w: did you check pulseaudio settings?
<xubuntu71w> i am new to ubuntu .. where is the pulseaudio setting ?
<xangua> Click on the Volume icon, settings
<xubuntu71w> i a in the sound setting
<Kel_Sceptic> Hello guys. I got a system with a ssd m.2 for the OS and a raid1 2x2TB for media storage. The problem is with hdparm, it sometimes puts the drives to sleep, it sometimes doesn't. If I manualy do hdparm -Y on both drives, they stay in standby without probles. Dunno where to start debugging. Can anyone suggest a starting point ? Thank you.
<Kel_Sceptic> this is the hdparm conf: pastebin.com/eFJZmxQ4 and this is the raid md0 info: pastebin.com/WEYKh0FP
<flocculant> Kel_Sceptic: not sure how many people are awake currently - who'd be able to answer - if you get nothing here you might want to try #ubuntu
<tsglove> good morning all o/
<math573> for xubuntu, are the security updates same as the ones for ubuntu?
<Spass> math573: Yes.
<math573> Spass: has the recent 0day gstreamer bug been patched?
<math573> Spass: http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/fedora-and-ubuntu-0days-show-that-hacking-desktop-linux-is-now-a-thing/
<math573> Spass: i believe you can check it through grep stream /var/log/dpkg.log.1 | grep "status installed"
<Spass> Thanks for the info, I wasn't aware of this exploit. Unfortunately I have no idea what's the status on that in Ubuntu/Xubuntu.
<ball> Does Xubuntu ship with an RDP client?
<flocculant> ball: possibly gigolo would do what you want - that's installed default
<ball> Thanks, I'll try that.
<ball> Apparently not.  I'll just install rdesktop instead.
<flocculant> k - wasn't sure
<Spass> ball: You can also try remmina (with remmina-plugin-rdp) or vinagre. Both should be in repos.
<nkz> hi, how can I stop annoying "unlock login keyring" popup when I browse the net? It's coming up every now and then
<gr1dl0ck> nkz: uninstall gnome-keyring, becareful as it may also uninstall the desktop so read what else it may uninstall
<krytarik> ..Or just don't use autologin.
<nkz> thanks
<A_C_M> Hello, got a raid1 with 2 hdds on it. it has nothing to do. the raid is clean, and iotop shows absolutly no read/write for either hdd. the os is installed on another hdd ssd. But the hdds are making sounds just like when I copy stuff from/to them. How else can I check for hdd's activity ?
<Gustorn> Hello, is it okay to ask questions in this channel?
<Gustorn> About XUbuntu?
<bazhang> Gustorn, not about what you just asked in #ubuntu , no
<Gustorn> hey go back to the ubuntu irc
<Gustorn> you don't use XUbuntu
#xubuntu 2016-12-17
<mistform> how do I get an SD card out of read-only?
<mistform> I tried the slider on the adapter (I'm formatting microSD for raspberry pi)
<mistform> it is still read-only
<joegiampaoli> trying to hide "suspend" option. In Debian this is done by editing </usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy> No such file in xubuntu...
<joegiampaoli> I tried editing </usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.xfce.power.policy> without success
<CrackedCracker> Hello. Could any of you help me find thunar's smb saved credentials?
<CrackedCracker> I by accident put "remember forever" while browsing smb through thunar and now can't get rid of that login
<CrackedCracker> It doesn't appear to be in ~/.config, and I can't find anything relevant to smb in /etc/ and /usr/share
<flocculant> CrackedCracker: try using seahorse - you'll probably need to install it
<CrackedCracker> flocculant: Thanks for the help
<CrackedCracker> I was asking how to simply delete those saved already, can't see how seahorse would help me
<CrackedCracker> Oh, wait, i see. I'll try now
<flocculant> because thunar doesn't keep them afaik - it's all part of the gnome keyring - use seahorse to access them, find the one you need to delete and should be it
<CrackedCracker> Thanks, sorry for that first reply, i am installing it now
<CrackedCracker> flocculant: Yep, there it is. Thank you very much
<flocculant> welcome :)
<xubuntu80i> hey there
<xubuntu18w> we currently have a 32 bit os and are looking for a 64 bit os plus grub for partitioning. don't know to much about all this still learning. can someone please help and also need to know if it can be loaded to a thumb drive since at the moment we do not have a working burner.
<flocculant> xubuntu18w: yup - can be installed from usb. Grub is a bootloaded nothing to do with partitioning - https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<flocculant> you'd just see slightlydifferent things - xubuntu instead of ubuntu
<xubuntu18w> Thank you flocculant .
<xubuntu18w> do you know what size usb I will need to load it on
<flocculant> xubuntu18w: iso is ~1.3Gb
<flocculant> or a bit less
<xubuntu18w> ok thank you.
<flocculant> xubuntu18w: when installing and at the partition stage - Erase Disk and install - will do that exactly - ALL of the disk.
<xubuntu18w> thank you, don't want to erase just partition. will be careful when selecting
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> just warning before you come back later wondering where you're really important data that you don't backup is gone :D
<flocculant> cos people do that stuff ;)
<randy_> Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me with an issue I am having?
<randy_> Everytime I try to watch a YouTube video my mouse and keyboard stop working after about 5 seconds.
#xubuntu 2016-12-18
<uzer8738473> What is the command name for the Screenshot" program? I want to use that one, instead of "xfce-screenshot"
<knome> uzer8738473, we don't know which screenshot application you are talking about
<uzer8738473> named "Screenshot"
<knome> that doesn't really tell much, does it?
<knome> i mean that's likely the name in the software center, but it isn't enough to know which it is
<uzer8738473> knome:What i want to is the following. When i press "prScr" button on my laptop, i get a screenshot taking menu, which lacks the option to select a region of the screen. However, while using the "Screenshot" application from "Accessories", i am able to select a region of the screen. I want to be able to choose the option "Select a region", when i will press the "prScr" button on the keyboard.
<knome> that is xfce4-screenshooter
<uzer8738473> knome:So, should i only assign the xfce-screenshooter command with a "prScr" button?
<knome> xfce4-screenshooter, yes
<uzer8738473> knome:Fixed, thanks.
<mrasker> hello, could anybody help me to disable the guest user in xubuntu 16.04?
<flocculant> mrasker: sure - this worked here http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/10/14/remove-guest-ubuntu-16-10-login-screen/
<flocculant> except you'll change gksu gedit to pkexec mousepad
<flocculant> or use your favourite editor
<mrasker> It works! Thanks a lot
<thayne> hi there, how can i reactivate the ctrl-alt-backspace combo in xorg? disabled ages ago but i want it back!  :)
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367983/how-do-i-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-to-kill-the-x-server apparently - was working for 15.04 ...
<aokfire> Hi, I have a couple questions
<bekks> aokfire: Sostart with the first one :)
<aokfire> euhhh
<aokfire> I think I solved one issue with x11vnc... so just confirming that
<aokfire> and then I need some quick screencaps
<aokfire> 1. Trying to solve this issue with Skype: http://puu.sh/sTXOS.png where it basically shrinks itself down to that very small menu
<aokfire> Compared to, say, the wireless manager: http://puu.sh/sTXYS.png
<aokfire> and it goes further than that, just showing how the wireless menu doesn't cascade itself. If that's a Skype issue, it's odd because it never happened on the previous xubuntu install
<aokfire> 2. Would like to remove Parole Media Player from the sound menu. https://i.sli.mg/6IavHl.png
<knome> aokfire, the skype version has likely been different with the other xubuntu versions, so not really that odd
<aokfire> Not odd for that to happen?
<knome> yes
<aokfire> hm
<aokfire> should updating somehow help?
<knome> that doesn't mean it should do that (i don't use skype so i can't confirm if it's common either)
<aokfire> it's for grandma, so
<aokfire> I use it rarely, and on Windows
<knome> there isn't much (x)ubuntu developers can do about skype, so maybe, maybe not
<aokfire> :S
<knome> and you can't remove individual apps from the sound menu - unless you remove them from the system completely
<aokfire> guess I could install mpv
<aokfire> and ofc, no skype updates...
<aokfire> New problem: sudo systemctl enable sshd
<aokfire> Failed to execute operation: Too many levels of symbolic links
<aokfire> thx for the help :)
<aokfire> Back one more time... systemctl enable ssh doesn't seem to actually start ssh at boot. It fails for some reason?
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<aokfire> euh
<aokfire> Can't check right now sorry, but latest as of October? There's a good number of updates that need to be done
<aokfire> should probably do those and report back... need to actually go now, thanks :)
<Danilochka> I am getting a blank screen when trying to install
<Danilochka> i set gfxpayload=text in the setparams screen but it doesnt work
#xubuntu 2017-12-11
<ubuntu_novice> i have a toshiba satellite running xubuntu-desktop and the top row keys stopped working except for f4 f5 and f6. is there a way to fix this> i need f12 to get into bios and even the esc key doesn't work.
<ubuntu_novice> 16.04
<ubuntu_novice> is everyone afk?
<ubuntu_novice> meh...
<onlyabyte> wha
<onlyabyte> How is that possible, it probably sounds like a hardware problem.
<Allaun> is there a line to disable mounting drives in the live cd?
<Allaun> I have a bad drive that causes the boot time to last forever
<xubuntu36i> ciao
<knome> hello
<Valeyard1_> hello
<Valeyard1_> someone knows what key is xf86?
<Valeyard1_> https://i.imgur.com/Xc9rgNFl.png
<knome> it's not any key, the XF86* keys represent certain media keys which you might or might not have on your keyboard
<knome> Valeyard1_, ^
<knome> for example XF86HomePage might be a key with a "home" (usually represented by a house) symbol
<Valeyard1_> weird, i have that key but it didnt work
<knome> it's not foolproof, the system needs to recognise that key too
<well_laid_lawn> you can run  xev  in a terminal then press some keys to see how the system sees them
<Valeyard1_> thanks guys, my keyboard probably doesn't have these keys
#xubuntu 2017-12-12
<mentalita> can we all please file a bug in thunar?
<Valeyard1> report a bug?
<mentalita> Valeyard1: yes
<mentalita> Valeyard1: it is broken as f
<mentalita> Valeyard1: you can't copy the files you found, you can't organise custom actions...it is broken
<Valeyard1> rlly?
<Valeyard1> with ctrl+c?
<Unit193> What version of thunar?
<mentalita> Unit193: the latest
<mentalita> 1.6.12
<Unit193> (That's not the latest.)
<mentalita> Unit193: doesn't matter, it's broken as much as the latest
<SalMi> hi
<xubuntu59d> problem setting up sstp by purevpn
<xubuntu59d> got two packages , libsstp and sstp client, can't get the network manager packages to install, any ideas?
<xubuntu41d> I'm having issues with the AMD graphics drivers on 16.04. After installing drivers and reboot, I get an error 'Failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes.'. Any tips on how to fix this?
#xubuntu 2017-12-14
<xubuntu56i> kkk
<MJCD> Hey
<volodya> hi, i have gotten myself a new ssd, and i've installed xubuntu on it, my old installation is on the other drive, and i wanted to move relevant bits from it, but i am unable to mount it. my guess is that it has to do with the label 'xubuntu-vg' that is applied to the drive somewhere, but i cannot figure out how to change that label (i don't want to "play around" fearing that i will lose something)
<MJCD> wow that's a long message
<MJCD> volodya, labels dont really mean anything, they're just metadata
<MJCD> just check out /dev/
<volodya> i doubt that in this case. seeing that /dev/mapper uses them to populate the drives
<MJCD> it will be like sda[...]
<volodya> MJCD, did you actually read what i wrote?
<volodya> ok... perhaps i wasn't clear enough
<Unit193> Sounds more likely that you used LVM and need to use kpartx to activate it.
<volodya> Unit193, i don't think that would work, since it will try to activate it using the label 'xubuntu--vg-root'
<volodya> and that label is already taken
<Unit193> It named them differently, but last time I messed with kpartx to activate, it was on CentOS.
<Unit193> (did /dev/mapper/vg=Volnamep[1-3])
<volodya> ok, i'm going to play around
<Unit193> (Don't you just want to lvrename?)
<volodya> i cannot figure out, i may need dmsetup rename
<MJCD> anyways I just came because I have a problem. I go to github, I download a repo as a zip and xubuntu displays it as a zip with a padlock on it
<MJCD> and the archive manager fails to open or work with it
<MJCD> works fine in fileroller
<MJCD> I may file an issue for that
<MJCD> since it should be able to open a basic zip lol
<MJCD> a simpler question
<MJCD> I just want to enable gui login for root
<MJCD> and yes I know its a terrible idea
<MJCD> etc etc
<MJCD> ahh I just tried as Other.. from the login screen after doing sudo passwd
<MJCD> it is not a happy camper
<MJCD> oh, it appears to work past that error though...
<MJCD> oh well, appears solved enough for now to just have a screen with nothing but root terminals haha
<MJCD> but I hope some contributor saw this
<MJCD> peace
<mauro_> ewewe
<mauro_> ewrw
<mauro_> w
<mauro_> w
<mauro_> w
<mauro_> ww
#xubuntu 2017-12-15
<JBS> I need help with my computer audio. I am using Xubuntu. I am a linux newbie.
<JBS> Can anyone help?
<strange> i think you'd need to be more specific
<JBS> I have installed Xubuntu on my ASUS netbook. But after that, I am not getting any sound from the speakers when I play a song or a video.
<JBS> The speaker icon shows that the sound is playing, but I am not getting any.
<fiet> JBS: Isn't you sound just muted?
<JBS> Nope. Checked it many times
<fiet> I stepped in that trap more than I'd like to admit.
<strange> aplay -l
<strange> shows devices?
<JBS> strange: didn't get you? Do you want me to type these in terminal?
<JBS> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1
<JBS> this is the output
<strange> in pavucontrol when you play something do you see the blue balance bar moving?
<strange> or i think it was called paucontrol heh
<strange> its been a while since i've touched sound stuff
<JBS> yes! The blue bar moves
<strange> you run latest xubuntu?
<JBS> No
<JBS> v16
<flocculant> JBS: in a terminal run alsamixer - then check for any channels marked as MM - they're muted, if you see some m toggles that - check volumes too if that's the case
<flocculant> if no muted channels say so :)
<flocculant> some other stuff to look at here https://askubuntu.com/questions/829520/ubuntu-16-04-no-sound-from-speakers-only-headphones-working
<JBS> flocculant: Master and speakers are not muted
<flocculant> ok - I always check there before looking futher - so nothing muted that shouldn't be - and vol levels are ok I assume
<flocculant> might be worth screenshotting your playback, output and configuration tabs in pavucontrol so people know wat they're set to
<flocculant> hard for me to remember what that might look like - mine just has a dac in there ...
<JBS> flocculant: How do I attach the screenshots?
<flocculant> just give us the urls I guess
<JBS> flocculant: I have taken the screenshots but don't know how to upload them and provide the urls. I am a Linux newbie. :(
<strange> imgur or something?
<JBS> Nope. Don't use that. :(
<flocculant> well something like that - this sort of thing is absolutely nothing to do with you not knowing linux ... do what you did before
<strange> there are tons of sites where you can just drag and rop image
<strange> and get an url
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/0xKY8ii.png
<JBS> this is first
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/9p3HqmM.png
<JBS> this is the second one
<flocculant> none of those are screenshots of pavucontrol
<flocculant> clikc the vol icon in the panel and go to the mixer
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/dDtjLtg.png
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/ELUhR8v.png
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/yk0d3Yr.png
<JBS> flocculant: were they helpful?
<flocculant> those 3 were - that all looks right
<JBS> hmmm. Still the same problem persists.
<flocculant> JBS: and what happens if you unmute the headphone channel(s) in alsamixer
<flocculant> and what are the channels not showing there to the right?
<flocculant> use arrow key to navigate
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/FIEmdtG.png
<JBS> I unmuted all those and disabled the auto mute. How do I save the changes?
<flocculant> they're saved
<flocculant> JBS: ok - found a possible bug report for 'this' - what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<JBS> I tried playing the song again, still no sound.
<JBS> flocculant: 16.04
<flocculant> JBS: well - we've not done anything yet - just finding out where you 'are' - I've got no sound could be whole bunch of things ...
<JBS> I agree.
<flocculant> could have a useful bug report
<JBS> how do I report it?
<flocculant> no - I've found one - just looking at it :)
<JBS> ohh, yeah! :)
<flocculant> JBS: quick one - alsamicer - do you have vol level on both headphone channels up?
<flocculant> s/alsamixer
<JBS> wow!
<JBS> it's working!
<JBS> Thanks a lot @flocculant
<JBS> :)
<flocculant> JBS: that did it?
<JBS> yes!
<flocculant> ok - plug headphones in then unplug - you will have no sound again, speaker channel misidentified as a headphone one
<JBS> http://i.imgur.com/hBRwmXn.png
<JBS> i did that
<flocculant> you'll need to do it again in alsamixer
<flocculant> lp 1606078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606078 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound with Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1606078
<JBS> that earphone thing is right. No sound after that
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> JBS: what would be super helpful - would be to grab the dev version and check it out in the live session
<JBS> Guess I would have to follow steps suggested in the link posted by you
<flocculant> if you see that same fail there - report it from there - that's important
<flocculant> JBS: that's the bug - but it might be fixed in later versions - we are 2 years further along now
<flocculant> if you want to check that for the community - then I can help you with that
<JBS> flocculant: Do you mean that I should try the live version first using a bootable usb and then check for errors?
<flocculant> JBS: sort of
<JBS> Actually before installing that, I have checked it. The problem is there also.
<flocculant> what I am saying is -- check it in the latest unreleased Xubuntu - see if you find the same problem there - in 18.04 version
<flocculant> if it's fixed there that's good, if not we can report it from 18.04
<flocculant> if you want to do that - I'll talk you through that
<flocculant> and thus you're actually helping the community
<JBS> I can do one thing. I can download the 18.04 version .iso file and then boot it from a usb pendrive. But, I will be out of my internet access data. I can try that tomorrow.
<flocculant> JBS: yup - that'd be awesome
<flocculant> do it when you can
<JBS> I will try to do my part for the community.
<flocculant> \o/
<JBS> Thanks for your help
<flocculant> np
<JBS> So after checking that, should I tell the output on this channel?
<flocculant> if you get the problem - from a terminal run ubuntu-bug alsa-driver
<flocculant> while in the live session obviously
<flocculant> that will grab all the necessary info and open a browser so you can fill some stuff in
<JBS> okay
<flocculant> once done - you can ping me in #xubuntu-devel with the bug number and I will do some stuff with the report
<JBS> I am getting a software update notofication. Should I go for that?
<flocculant> JBS: yea
<flocculant> and if there happens to be an alsa one - check your issue again :)
<JBS> okay. Will try my best.
<flocculant> awesome :)
#xubuntu 2017-12-16
<xubuntu35i> .join hello
<xubuntu35i> ola?
<xubuntu35i> ls -l
<Andrio> ll
<klys>  hi
<xubuntu17i> wow it works, cudos!
<xubuntu45i> join
<xubuntu45i> join
#xubuntu 2017-12-17
<xubuntu25d> hi
#xubuntu 2018-12-10
<GridCube> hi
<huhGuyy> Hello
<huhGuyy> Subscribe to PewDiePie
<xubuntu78i> join
<xubuntu78i> help
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu78i
<ubottu> xubuntu78i: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu78i> okay thanks yo. I am trying to get stuff set up so when i run into a bump I will ask. I aperciate the your acknowledgement
<xubuntu78i> you*
<xubuntu78i> after i download my vpn how do i connect to it
<black_silence> hi. installing 18.10 on a laptop right now, but installing the bootloader failed (because it tried to install on the sd card I used to boot -.- ) after selecting /dev/sda the installer doesn't do anything when I click ok. is there an easy way to install it later?
<black_silence> looks like I had to choose manual partitioning, select internal disk everywhere, then go back and continue with automatic partitioning.
<naveedta> hi there
<puff> Hi folks.  I'm on 16.04.05 LTS xenial.  A week or so ago I did an overdue update and when it came back up, the toolbar virtual desktop display was gone.  Nothing I can do seems to bring it back.  I do right-click/Panel/Add To Panel and select "Workspace Switcher", click the "Add" butotn, nothing visible happens.
<brainwash> puff: does the item appear in the item list?
<puff> brainwash: "item" and "item list" mean what?
<puff> brainwash: I also have a dropdown list window switcher, that still works and all my windows show up on it, and they're grouped by virtual workspace, and I can ctrl-alt-arrow to move among the workspaces.
<puff> I just don't have the in-panel display of them.
<brainwash> puff: panel preferences > items
<puff> I did figure out that Menu/Settings/Workspace gives me a dialog to set the number of workspaces, and that seems to stick across reboots.
<puff> brainwash: Yes, and about a dozen times... I guess my repeated attempts to add it.
<puff> Should I delete all of those?
<puff> Also have about 8 "launchers", not sure what that's about.
<puff> Hm, deleted all of the workplace switcher items, closed panel prefs, tried adding workplace switcher again, same result, doesn't show up on the panel but shows up in panel prefs/items.
<puff> Hm, weird... okay, I removed a couple of other things and now it shows up.  Guess it was collapsed by too many things.
<puff> Oh no, wait, that's not the switcher, it's just showing more icons for open windows.
<puff> But if I re-add workplace switcher, now it's back.
#xubuntu 2018-12-11
<xubuntu57w> Hello, I just installed xubuntu 18.04. It is using the onboard video in 1080p but the desktop is bigger than the screen. How do I fix that?
<Kumool> Settings > Display xubuntu57w
<Kumool> i have no clue either, SRC_PATH is supposed to be a variable, but instead it just says SRC_PATH?
<Kumool> woops
<xubuntu57w> Kumool: There isn't anything in there to tweak the display. I can change the resolution but it is already on the right resolution.
<Kumool> ah, margins
<xubuntu57w> Something like that. I'm missing the top 5-10% of the display
<Kumool> desktop?
<xubuntu57w> effectively my desktop is bigger than the screen
<Kumool> desktop monitor i mean or laptop?
<xubuntu57w> It's a Asrock Miniitx w/ an i3-8100
<xubuntu57w> I'm displaying on a samsung HDTV
<xubuntu57w> It is using the display port jack with a display port to hdmi cable.
<Kumool> i have a clue but i doubt that's it, i'd suggest googling more or waiting for an answer :(
<xubuntu57w> I've been trying to google but not getting much traction...
<xubuntu57w> Lots of experience with Linux but first time using onboard video and miniitx.
<Kumool> lets see... some solutions are... messing with the margin on Settings>workspaces; dealing with the actual monitor settings; actually configuring Xorg by hand
<Kumool> or using another monitor
<xubuntu57w> I'm thinking I may simply not have the right video drivers enabled. I'm used to Nvidia stuff...
<Kumool> ah, that too
<xubuntu57w> There is probably some kind of Intel video driver package or something... Just guessing...
<Kumool> just use the OSS one
<fran> hi!
<diogenes_> hi
<Guest87333> I need to upgrade xubuntu
<Guest87333> What command do I need to acutalizar the distribution of Xubuntu?
<diogenes_> Guest87333, read this: * appa (~appa@45.62.236.170) has joined
<diogenes_> oops
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_> https://docs.xubuntu.org/current/user/C/migrating-upgrading.html
<diogenes_> this ^^^
<Guest87333> thanks, i think the problem is "autoremove" Thanks!! diogenes
<xubuntu45w> Hello, recently I have installed xubuntu 18.04 bionic and I have a problem with LibreOffice. When open presentations created with my old ubuntu16 I cannot see the inserted *eps figure. I only see a square i the place that the figure was supposed to be, I can select it and resize it, but I cannot see the contect of the figure porperly. Any idea? I would like to fix it instead of coming back to an old version.
<xubuntu53w> hey folks
<xubuntu53w> good evening
<xubuntu53w> got the weirdest behavior in my ubuntu
<xubuntu53w> *xubuntu
<xubuntu53w> after a few minutes(somtimes less) of usage, my mouse click actions change to something random
<xubuntu53w> like, left click becomes "open thunar" or behaves like left click
<xubuntu53w> and so on
<xubuntu53w> xubuntu was installed recently
<xubuntu53w> the problem happens even when using a external mouse
<xubuntu04d> help
<xubuntu04d> alguém ai ?
<xubuntu04d> help, please
<xubuntu04d> I me not search from story
<xubuntu04d> I me not store
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
#xubuntu 2018-12-12
<laceylaney> HI Guys.. Is it possible to make an xresources colourscheme work with tty ??
<ddoobb> Hey guys I'm on 18.04 and I just found out that my system does not have LibreOffice Impress, it only has Writer, Calc, and Math. Is this expected, and how can I get LibreOffice Impress without undoing the LTS-ness of my LibreOffice install
<brainwash> ddoobb: you just install it I guess
<brainwash> not sure how that would affect the "LTS-ness"
<laceylaney> You could "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<laceylaney> Wouldn't affect anything really....
<laceylaney> Would just install missing libreoffice items.
<brainwash> laceylaney: your colorscheme question is vague and probably better asked in ##linux or #ubuntu
<laceylaney> ok thanks for the heads up ^^*
<laceylaney> I actually put a post on ubuntuforums
<Metrol> Was wondering if anyone has had an issue with the nvidia driver on xubunut not shutting the monitors all the way down after they should time out?
<Metrol> Oh lord, Xubuntu
<Metrol> Of all the things to spell wrong in here
<Metrol> I guess this isn't a good time to pop around for tech support
#xubuntu 2018-12-13
<GridCube> what seems to be your problem Metrol ?
<xubuntu43i> Hy
<anymouse_404> Hey, anyone here? What's currently the easiest way to make persistent live usb?
<anymouse_404> (of xubuntu, on xubuntu)
<xubuntu52w> hi there, can anyone give me a link where to find all the xubuntu shortcuts
#xubuntu 2018-12-14
<ball> Is Xubuntu a sensible basis for a DVR?
<Kumool> hey ball
<ball> hello Kumool
<willie> I ran Xubuntu 16 for many years without a problem and waited until 18.04.1 was out to upgrade. Now I am unable to edit my Network Connections. They show in the system tray but when I click Edit, nothing happens.
<diogenes_> willie, try to remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from /home and reboot
<diogenes_> or just move them somewhere else
<brainwash> willie: open a terminal window and run the command "nm-connection-editor"
<brainwash> if it gives you an error, share it
<willie> running sudo nm-connection-editor results in command not found. I don't find it in Synaptic
<GridCube> !info nm-connection-editor
<ubottu> Package nm-connection-editor does not exist in bionic
<GridCube> lol bionic
<GridCube> ubottu: you need an update
<ubottu> GridCube: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<willie> I'm thinking I have the indicator but not the application
<willie> If nm-connection-editor does not exist in bionic, how are network connections edited?
<GridCube> willie: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man8/NetworkManager.8.html
<GridCube> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man1/nm-connection-editor.1.html
<GridCube> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.10-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 334 kB, installed size 2164 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<willie> GridCube, that link seems tor00tb33r
<GridCube> what
<willie> typo, wrong screen focus, ignore
<GridCube> willie: https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/xubuntu-desktop network-manager-gnome is part of the default xubuntu-desktop metapackage, you should have it
<willie> installing network-manager-gnome fixed my problem. Thank you for the help. Strange it wasn't included in the upgrade
<GridCube> you should run sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall to make sure all the default packages are installed
<PileOfDirt> might use this in a secure browser lol
<PileOfDirt> https://awokex.com/
<PileOfDirt> Wrong channel ignore that
#xubuntu 2018-12-15
<usr1987> Hi everyone.  How can I fully remove xubuntu from withing ubuntu desktop
<Ilotoxy> Hey everyone, when I switch off my monitor and turn it back on again, it sets the resolution to 1920x1080 but I want it to be 1366x768 so I have to switch it in the display manager everytime. Is there a way to save the resolution?
<diogenes_> Ilotoxy, no clue about that one but you could make a script that runs at startup or a shortcut with this command: xrandr --size 1366x768
<Ilotoxy> diogenes_ thanks, well, my pc is running 24/7, I only switch of my monitors with a adapter switch, so I guess that won't work. I just have my third monitor with the 1366x768 resolution
<PileOfDirt> so if you used a different os how would you get driver support for random hardware?
<PileOfDirt> lol wrong channel
<gnrp> PileOfDirt: When "a different os" is windows, yes, very likely ;)
<PileOfDirt> i have some friends that want to make their own os because reasons
<gnrp> ah, ok
<PileOfDirt> I told my friend to use reactos lol
<xubuntu41w> Hello, by mistake some days before I deleted some of my folder (e.g. Bilder, Musik). Fortunately I had have a backup.
<xubuntu41w> But now I miss the default folders in Thunar.
<xubuntu41w> How can I re-initialize those default folders in Thunar, I use XUbuntu 18.10 (Xfce)
<xubuntu41w> Usually there is a small icon for each folder, e.g. a house for home folder, a desktop for desktop folder, a melody sign for Music folder and so on. Those small icons I miss. An icon tells more than words.
#xubuntu 2018-12-16
<ikatamoonshots> you can pull folders in the thunar menu
<ikatamoonshots> https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/the-file-manager-window
<ikatamoonshots> or mousepad /home/awesums/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks i gues
<ikatamoonshots> *$USER
<xubuntu89w> Join
<cfhowlett> eh?
<cfhowlett> you are already /joined in Xubuntu
<xubuntu89w> How do I join?
<aaribaud> Hi all. It's probably a FAQ but I coudn't find a working answer so far... In Xubuntu 18.04, how do I disable the reboot and shutdown buttons on the logout dialog?
<utkb> Hi, i use a old ASUS F3Sr with ATI HD2400 graphics, my screen brightness is very low. I searched all internet but couldn't find a solution.
<utkb> Any suggestion?
<utkb> Or a start point?
<gnrp> utkb: Would the notebook be supported by a kernel module?
<diogenes_> utkb, but do the keys brighness adjust work?
<diogenes_> brightness*
<utkb> Yes
<utkb> diogenes, but max brightness is low and not usable
<utkb> I tried to add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force acpi_backlight=vendor" to the startup parameters
<utkb> I have to restart my PC
#xubuntu 2019-12-09
<TheCoolest[m]> Hey so I don't know if anyone here can help me with this but:
<TheCoolest[m]> Sometimes when my laptop display turns off from inactivity, it won't turn back on. The computer is on, but it won't wake back up. I don't know how to consistently replicate the issue, and I don't know what to look for in the logs. Everything I look up shows different issues or similar issues with incompatible fixes.
<TheCoolest[m]> Problem with checking the logs is: I don't know how much is being logged from a forced shutdown and how much is from the issue which made me need to force shutdown.
<TheCoolest[m]> I know that's not enough info but idk if anyone's here to help, so please give me a mention if you may be willing to help.
<guiverc2> TheCoolest[m], Possibly enable `openssh-server` so you can login remotely, and then look at your 'working' system when the laptop display has turned off from inactivity... (ie. you look from another box using it's keyboard/screen remotely).  Assuming you can't switch to text term (ctrl+alt+f4 for example)
<guest583> anyone able to verify checksums at http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/xubuntu/releases/19.10/release/ ?
<guest583> disconnecting but will check the logs
<TheCoolest[m]> <guiverc2 "TheCoolest, Possibly enable `ope"> guiverc2: Interesting idea, I'll think about it. Thanks.
<mp107> Hi, Is there any way to set constant monitor settings (which would never ever be changed on connecting a new monitor, only manually when desired)?
<mp107> I mean I would like to still be able to modify those settings in xfce4-display-settings but disable any trials to alter those on connecting a new monitor
#xubuntu 2019-12-10
<gijoe3k> Have any of you folks run into weird issues with Xubuntu 19.10(or XFCE or any other Xubuntu) when in multi monitor setups(im using a tv via HDMI) where apps refuse to launch in the primary screen(my laptop screen) and in the secondary screen?
<gijoe3k> Even though i have arandr told to have my laptop screen as the Primary screen...
<gijoe3k> May have found and option, do any you guys and gals have a current guide to install Compiz with at least xubuntu 18.04?
<Bashing-om> gijoe3k: compiz I would think as non relevant to xubuntu. ' apt show compiz' >> Gnome desktop environment.
<TheCoolest[m]> Hey can someone here please help me understand what happens when I set the kernel parameter amdgpu.dc=0
<TheCoolest[m]> It seems like it might fix an issue where my computer sometimes kernel panics in its sleep, and with it set like that I can't notice any immediate differences, so I just want to know more about what the displaycore is and what the heck I'm doing. Thanks.
<TheCoolest[m]> Wait I think I get it. Nvm.
<BuSdRiVer320> Hi All! Well done on an excellent distro 19.10
<BuSdRiVer320> I've got a problem. When computer activates screen lock with screensaver, i just get a black screen and cannot  unlock again.
<BuSdRiVer320> I've switched off screen lock. Any ideas?
<fiet> BuSdRiVer320: Could it be that your computer entered some energy saving mode that it can't get out of? Like some ACPI event
<BuSdRiVer320> Could be, but i have no idea how to find out
<fiet> Start with disabling it
<fiet> See if it still occurs
<BuSdRiVer320> excuse my ignorance, but how do i disable the acpi? from bios?
<fiet> Ehm. No. You just prevent it from starting up. Or kill it altogether.
<xubuntu76w> =#
<Robert74> Hello. I've got a trouble with Xubuntu 19.10: There's no option "Enable Wi-Fi" inside the network manager applet. May I get help in here or should I ask help in another place? Thanks!
<gnrp> Robert74: Is your wifi card actually recognized?
<Robert74> It wasn't recognized and isn't, but in Xubuntu 19.04 I followed the instructions from https://github.com/cyberkotov/mw300um-linux-driver , and it worked. Now it doesn't work, though the output didn't show any errors.
<gnrp> but if it is not recognized by the system, then it is not nm-applet's issue
<gnrp> when you do `/sbin/ip a`, does the wifi device show up?
<Robert74> No, it doesn't
<gnrp> then there is your issue. ;)
<gnrp> I cannot help you with the driver though. There will be more specialized channels than this one here, though
<Robert74> Sorry for bothering, then... Where could I get help? It worked in previous release... So it's possible to make it work in the present one.
<brainwash> you should contact the person who offers this driver
<Robert74> on github?
<brainwash> well yeah
<Robert74> Thank you
<brainwash> https://github.com/cyberkotov/mw300um-linux-driver/issues
<tempest> Hi :) so other than the fact that you use XFCE instead of Gnome 3 is this distro identical to stock Ubuntu? Thanks for your time
<diogenes_> tempest, what do you mean?
<genii> tempest: Each different variation of Ubuntu comes with a selected suite of applications which are usually written for the backend their particular desktop environment uses.
<GridCube> tempest: the base of all *buntu flavours is the same, xubuntu comes with xfce and a preset of default software that might or might now coincide with mainbuntu
<tempest> I guess I'm just mostly concerned that it isn't going to be a huge learning jump for me. I've been using standard ubuntu on a desktop PC but I prefer the look and feel of XFC
<GridCube> it wont
<tempest> okay thank you
<tempest> I need to do a backup then ^^
<GridCube> why for?
<GridCube> just sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> and then chose a xubuntu session from login
<tempest> I've heard bad things can happen if you try to install more than one desktop is that not so?
<GridCube> I don't think it would, a fresh install is always better, but there shouldn't be a real reason why not just have different desktops
<GridCube> at much you'll have two text editors?
<GridCube> like mousepad and whatever gnome uses?
<GridCube> you could use xubuntu-core and it wouldn't install all the extra software
<GridCube> https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/xubuntu-core
<tempest> so if I installed ubuntu core then xubuntu-desktop would that be the same as installing xubuntu?
<GridCube> xubuntu-desktop would do all you need, either you have a full ubuntu-core or not
<GridCube> everything lacking would be got
<tempest> okay well I haven't quite decided on how to do it yet but it sounds like I have options
<tempest> thank you very much
<Ed49> Hello
<Ed49> I need some help regarding the issues of battery draining and heating after closing laptop lid
<Ed49> I am running Xubuntu on my Early 2015 13inch MacBook Pro
<gnrp> Ed49: So the computer continues running, or does it go to sleep?
<Ed49> My power management setting says "When laptop lid is closed: Suspend"
<gnrp> but does it actually suspend?
<gnrp> oh, he's gone
#xubuntu 2019-12-11
<Noboru55> hello everybody
<diogenes_> hello
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hey, maybe u can help me
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noboru55> diogenes_ before i was typing my password to login, now i set the autologin but when i start some software like chromium-browser it asks me everytime for the password in that keyring stuff
<Noboru55> ubottu thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Noboru55> ubottu i knew that
<ubottu> Noboru55: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noboru55> =/
<diogenes_> Noboru55, there are a few ways to deal with that keyring.
<Noboru55> just tell me one please :D
<diogenes_> one of them is to set a blank password for it.
<Noboru55> i just change something in my user
<Noboru55> yes, i think i did that right now
<Noboru55> need to restart to see
<diogenes_> just re-log.
<Noboru55> ok
<Noboru55> lets see now
<Noboru55> diogenes_ worked!
<diogenes_> great.
<Noboru55> i like that yakuake, i have it, everytime i starts the xubuntu a popup says the yakuake is working, its not a problem, but would be better to do not notify, i guess the yakuake do it by itself
<Noboru55> installed moc player.. really like it
<Noboru55> soon i will work in tty and lynx lol
<Noboru55> i was looking for the windowmaker... that uses only 265mb ram... but its so boring to config everything.. i tried yesterday lubuntu...  but belive nothing is better the xubuntu
<diogenes_> look in settings > notifications > applications
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thanks again, u are genius, i did not know that notification for aplication
<Noboru55> :O
<Noboru55> how linux is so... easy to use, so easy it gets hard :P
<Noboru55> i think i said, the printer was only plug and play..
<diogenes_> whenever you feel somethins is too easy, try gentoo or netBSD :)
<Noboru55> bsd is what i almost like
<Noboru55> i meant i like more the linux
<Noboru55> the problem is the wifi  i only use in cable
<Noboru55> diogenes_ going to drink coffee
<Noboru55> thanks keep helping u are not obama but u are the man anyway
<Noboru55> :)
<diogenes_> lol and we will make linux great again.
<Noboru55> when i said wifi i meant wireless network, omg somedays my english is worse than other days
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> tired
<Noboru55> see u before i kill u laughting
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i restart and asked for the password again.. did not work
<Noboru55> the blank password in user configuration.
<diogenes_> Noboru55, how did you set it?
<Noboru55> users and groups
<Noboru55> in that windows  Password (click to change)
<Noboru55> tried this way but maybe its to change the password of user
<diogenes_> wrong
<Noboru55> ahhh
<Noboru55> :S
<diogenes_> sudo apt install seahorse
<Noboru55> yes, now i am sure i did it right
<diogenes_> hopefully.
<Noboru55> let me say something.... i noticed when i click in some option in some apps.. it opens a new box,, but usually these box get in bad positions on my screen
<Noboru55> for exemple the seahorse when i was setting the blank password, the option ok was out of my range screend, needed to center the box
<Noboru55> is it something that we can fix or.. it is the way how some software works
<diogenes_> how many screens you have?
<Noboru55> use only one
<Noboru55> let me see
<Noboru55> yes 1
<Noboru55> it happens always with wine
<diogenes_> you could try window manager tweaks > placement > set slider to 'large'
<Noboru55> i found it... what it will do
<Noboru55> ah
<Noboru55> got it
<Noboru55> now, just wait to see how it will work
<Noboru55> i guess now my xubuntu is 100%, but everytime i see it, something new happens to me
<Noboru55> i say it  ...
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank u, tell u later if it worked
<Noboru55> see u
<rud0lf> asking here because of no google result.. when i use "send to" thunar option ie. to upload an .mp4 file, it's later used as default action for .mp4 files
<rud0lf> is there a way to prevent it? it's sometimes really annoying when i click a movie and it attempts to upload it
<upupbb-user1> which one is more lightweight lubuntu or xubuntu?
<genii> There's a pretty informative article on the subject here https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-lean-linux-desktop-environment-lxde-vs-xfce-vs-mate/
<brainwash> rud0lf: pretty sure there is a bug report for that
<brainwash> rud0lf: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14118
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14118 in General ""sendto" file from registering itself in the "open with" list" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<rud0lf> thank you brainwash
<brainwash> so, it should be fixed in Xubuntu 19.10
<brainwash> or if you use the PPA for Xfce 4.14
<rud0lf> too lazy to do it :P
<rud0lf> but thanks, some other time, at least it's solved
<rud0lf> why not 18.04?
<brainwash> lack of manpower
<brainwash> and it's a minor thing
#xubuntu 2019-12-12
<nikolam> this multi monitor thing is seriously buggy. I have lefte machine locked and then turned left monitor off. Woke up , turned left monitor on and I ended up login screen not accepting keyboard input for unlocking
<nikolam> Switch user did log it in, but I ended up with mirrored monitors and messed up location of them.
<brainwash> nikolam: I've seen a bug report for this
<nikolam> ok brainwash
<brainwash> let me find it
<jarnos_> For some reason 30 can not find channels provided by other provider. There are two providers here for terrestrial DVB TV.
<jarnos_> And if I enter the transport editor, it tells sorry, it can only be used to edit transports which are connected to a card input. What is that supposed to mean? I have USB device tor DVB.
#xubuntu 2019-12-13
<jarnos_> Sorry, wrong channel.
<xubuntu63w> hello
<xubuntu63w> how do i increase the file system partition size
<xubuntu63w> any help
<jdwwatts> #list
<Unit193> If you are looking for channels, alis can help.  See /msg alis help list
<jdwwatts>  /msg alis help list
<pepe42> hello
<Nochalek> Hi
<Nochalek> Is anyone there ?
<diogenes_> hi
<gnrp> hi
#xubuntu 2019-12-14
<xubuntu15w> hi people !
<xubuntu15w> just repaired my xubuntu install, via the grub menu...
<xubuntu15w> i'm getting this menu because of an old HDD with an install and now a new one on SSD
<xubuntu15w> so i managed to repair stuff, but is there a key shortcut for accessing the "repair "?
<xubuntu15w> ooops accessing Grub and choose repair
<xubuntu70w> Hello,
<xubuntu70w> I bought an universal laptop battery charger for my girlfriend's laptop, more specifically a Hama 90W 15 / 19 V. I've checked the voltage on her currently battery in the terminal and it displays 12.1V and the battery is showing as charging but always stays at 0%. Is the voltage of the charger too high?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hey, only came to say the seahorse worked and that configuration for new box..window... that stuff works very well too
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank you....
<Noboru55> seahorse has a nice name too, someday u tell me to install something like alienspacemanager lol
<diogenes_> Noboru55, you're welcome.
<Noboru55> coffee time now
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i dont like icons on desktop but i will do a donation.. i think its the correct word .. i will give this xubuntu to a children
<Noboru55> so i am setting cartoons desktop wallpaper.. the icons get a little hard to see
<Noboru55> maybe because the colours of wallpaper i guess
<Noboru55> diogenes_ do you think can i configure it or.. better other wallpapers ?
<diogenes_> you can get whatever themes and icons you like.
<Noboru55> yes,, but to read the icons name.. its a little
<Noboru55> hard
<diogenes_> screenshot
<Noboru55> where can i upload
<diogenes_> use xfce4-screenshooter
<diogenes_> it has imgur builtin.
<Noboru55> ok
<Noboru55> i need a user for zimage
<Noboru55> wait
<diogenes_> noooo
<Noboru55> no?
<Noboru55> so?
<diogenes_> use imgur
<Noboru55> ah ok
<Noboru55> always i choose the wrong way
<Noboru55> lol
<Noboru55> liked it
<Noboru55> diogenes_ http://i.imgur.com/HqRcjVs.png
<Noboru55> that last icons
<Noboru55> the trash..
<diogenes_> ok wait i will look for an appropriate theme.
<Noboru55> thank you
<diogenes_> Noboru55, so would you prefer something like this: https://i.imgur.com/86fSL0h.png
<diogenes_> or like this: https://i.imgur.com/TK35Flj.png
<Noboru55> diogenes_ the first one, because i will give it to a children
<Noboru55> so.. dark is ... i preffer dark.. but its not to me
<diogenes_> Noboru55, here is the third version: https://i.imgur.com/pLzQm5g.png
<diogenes_> so which one?
<Noboru55> flatery
<diogenes_> it's not only about icon set, it's about theme too.
<diogenes_> the first uses adwaita+flatery
<diogenes_> second adwaita-dark + flatery
<diogenes_> third uses windows server + flatery
<Noboru55> right
<Noboru55> the first..
<diogenes_> ok then here is where you find all flatery versions: https://www.xfce-look.org/s/XFCE/p/1332404
<Noboru55> going to download...
<diogenes_> click on FIles(8) tab
<diogenes_> download all of them then open the Appearence dialog in xfce settings, go to Icons tab, drag and drop all the archives into the icons window and wait a few seconds, they will install  automatically.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ the background is out of the letters
<Noboru55> do i need to restart the x?
<diogenes_> wwhat do you mean out of letters?
<Noboru55> diogenes_ http://i.imgur.com/gpgS8Ff.png
<Noboru55> the background will change after 10 minutes, that is the reason you see other now
<diogenes_> hmm that's weird, first do this: ls $HOME/.themes | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link you gonna get interminal
<Noboru55> ls $HOME/.themes | nc termbin.com 9999https://termbin.com/0jaja
<Noboru55> ls $HOME/.themes | nc termbin.com 9999https://termbin.com/0jaja
<diogenes_> now run: ls $HOME/.icons | nc termbin.com 9999
<Noboru55> https://termbin.com/c2jg
<diogenes_> ok now run: gtk-update-icon-cache $HOME/.icons/Flatery
<diogenes_> and see if it creates the cahe successfully
<diogenes_> cache*
<Noboru55> gtk-update-icon-cache: Cache file created successfully.
<diogenes_> ok now try to switch to another icon set and then back to flattery, if doesn't fix then re-log.
<Noboru55>  ok
<Noboru55> re-log
<Noboru55> diogenes_ http://i.imgur.com/qqOaN5K.png
<diogenes_> so i guess all is well?
<Noboru55> worked.. because of you we will do a girl happy
<Noboru55> ^^ thank you very much
<Noboru55> and i will miss my xubuntu
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<Noboru55> maybe going to get a mac.. not sure
<Noboru55> i really like this flatery.. beautiful
<diogenes_> indeed it's nice.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i am late for coffe.. my wife is waiting.. thanks again!
<diogenes_> no problem.
<Noboru55> anyway i will use this xubuntu till 7 january when i will give the laptop, maybe i back
<Noboru55> see u
<diogenes_> you talk like if it's the last laptop on earth :)
<az> Hi, I still get the message of a problem that I've report a startup, then it just goes when I press report, no detail whatsoever. it's just like it was not enough that I had a problem already :|
<az> I remember searching about that without satisfying results
<diogenes_> az, i'd start the troubleshooting process by creating a new test user and loging in az that new user.
<az> diogenes_, yeah, the new user doesn't have the issue
<az> what next?
<diogenes_> az, if the new user is ok, then the isuue lies in .cache and .config
<az> any hope to get which was the cause of the error?
<diogenes_> az, ls $HOME/.cache/session and ls $HOME/.config/autostart
<diogenes_> of the affected user of course.
<az> ok, I've many files named  xfwm4-2ca803213-490f-4b90-97ee-adfed5c49715.state in session and two files in autostart
<diogenes_> rm $HOME/.cache/session/*
<diogenes_> see if that fixes.
<az> thanks, I'll try that
#xubuntu 2019-12-15
<Kalov> i use xubuntu too!
<ministeric> Hello
<ministeric> I'am currently running xubuntu. I need to create an installation usb
<ministeric> And for some reason that escapes me right now, I've failed miserably
<well_laid_lawn> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ministeric> I did use the mkusb tool. But I did not do the gparted instruction.
<ministeric> "Locale not supported" that's what fparted is telling me. ;(
<well_laid_lawn> there are instructions on the net for using dd - which I find easier
<ministeric> I understand my good friend
<ministeric> I've used dd before to do just this
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.linux.com/tutorials/how-burn-iso-usb-drive/
<ministeric> however tell me something, when I use the "of" argument shoudl I direct it to the actual device like "/dev/sdb" for instance or to a partition llike /dev/sdb1
<ministeric> in that case what should sdb1 be, what kind of partition?
<well_laid_lawn> never a partition just the device - so /dev
<well_laid_lawn> sdb
<well_laid_lawn> never a partition just the device - so /dev/sdb
<well_laid_lawn> you will lose all data on the device
<diogenes_> nowadays you can use cp: sudo cp xubuntu.iso /dev/sdx
<well_laid_lawn> the world is always evolving
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<diogenes_> or even gnome-disk-utility > restore disk image
<ministeric> Yiou, trust me I'm not taking you guys for granted. I've tried some of these options.  "Startup Disk Creater", mkusb, "rufus" in windows. Im even wondering if it is possible I messed the usb drive '=D
<ministeric> The funny part about all this is that I'm currently running xubuntu :')
<ministeric> unbootin does not even start, maybe I can run it from the terminal and see the error
<ministeric> Anyways, is it possible to mess a usb pen drive?
<diogenes_> win32imagewriter is recommended for windows.
<diogenes_> unetbootin has never worked for me.
<ministeric> put me in that list, because it just didnt work for me out of the box
<diogenes_> and it's possible that thumbdrive is broken.
<ministeric> win32imagewriter I'll try this I have a windows virtualized
<ministeric> Yes I am afraid I broke the drive
<ministeric> '=(
<well_laid_lawn> then nothing will write to it properly
<ministeric> That's why I ask if that is even possible? because I just used that drive to install windows.
<diogenes_> try to low level format it.
<ministeric> how can i do that?\
<well_laid_lawn> https://www.maketecheasier.com/repair-corrupted-usb-drive-linux/
<diogenes_> or keep it in the freezer one night :)
<ministeric> hahahaha
<ministeric> well_laid_lawn I just did this one: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc
<well_laid_lawn> did you do the fsck first to check ?
<diogenes_> another way is to find the firmware tool for your pendrive and erase & update but that's on windows only.
<ministeric> well_laid_lawn fsck  /dev/sdb said something about bad magic number and super block can not be read
<well_laid_lawn> so it has a bad block
<well_laid_lawn> and you zeroed it - might as well just try to write the iso now
<ministeric> nice
<ministeric> so dd if=myiso.iso of=/dev/sdb  ?
<ministeric> Or do I need to create a partion or something ?
<well_laid_lawn> no just if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdb
<EvaristeGalois> why isn't it possible to change mouse scroll speed in ubuntu?N
<someone235> Hi, I want to cancel the Super+Arrow behaviour. Someone knows how to do it?
<diogenes_> someone235, what is super+arrow doing?
<xubuntu99w> tengo un problema serio desde hace tiempo mi computadora no inicia como debe el sistema operativo inicia tan lento que no me deja hacer nada tarda casi como media hora para iniciar  y cuando logro iniciar sesion no me deja hacer nada se queda como si estuviera cargando muchas cosas cuando nisiquiera e tocado nada
<tomreyn> !es | xubuntu99w
<ubottu> xubuntu99w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu64w> how do i uninstall xubuntu
<Kalov> xubuntu0w: really?
<Kalov> why would you do that
<Kalov> go and install xubuntu in all devices you can!
<sorinello> hello. Anyone have any experience with HDMI flickering monitor ? Running latest Xubuntu but form time to time the monitor flickers, but I don't know exactly what the problem is, because looking on the internet, everything looks normal.
<sorinello> cold someone give me some pointers ? I have tried running xrandr, resolution is full HD @60Hz
<sorinello> yet from time to time, the image flickers
<sorinello> tested with 2 cables, does not happen on Windows (same macihne, dual boot)
<diogenes_> sorinello, what gpu?
<sorinello> intel hd 620. Thinkpad T570
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I'm having difficulty in setting a 4K display with NVIDIA GF106 display. Can anyone help me - the display is 4K and is running 1024x768.
<ElevenEnamelAnim> It was running fine. It's that 1024x768 mode. It's a Philips BDM4037U, FWIW.
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I'm having difficulty in setting a 4K display with NVIDIA 106 display. Can anyone help me - the display is 4K and is running 1024x768. It was running fine. It's a Philips BDM4037U, FWIW.
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I can run inxi -G to determine the graphic mode (it's 1024x768
<krytarik> ElevenEnamelAnim: Maybe you are better off in the main #ubuntu channel with this, since it's a general graphics issue.
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I can run inxi -G to determine the graphic mode (it's 1024x768). Also has Resolution: 1024x768@76.00hz and OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe (LLVM 9.0, 128 bits)
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I was wondering if there was any way to set/specify the graphic mode in XFCE.
<tomreyn> llvmpipe is likely software rendering, probably due to VESA (failsafe graphics) mode, probably because the nvidia proprietary driver didn't initialize correctly.
<tomreyn> see the X or wayland initialization log in your systemd journal
<tomreyn> if you're using Xorg (default configuration) you'll also find this log at /home/$USER/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I have /home/$
<ElevenEnamelAnim> I don't have any /home/$USER/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log I have /home/$USER/.local/share/xfce4 instead.
<ElevenEnamalA> I'm reiterating the request under my name (I got lost a while).
<ElevenEnamalA> I have a problem getting 4K on a 4K-capable device (a Philips BDM4037U). It says 1024x768.
<Kalov> sorry ElevenEnamalA if i knew i would help you
